# Bewerte die Signatur über dir!



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

das Spiel funktioniert so:

ihr schreibt einfach wie euch die Signatur des Users gefällt, der vor euch gepostet hat.

z.B.: 6/10, am besten gefällt mir der hässliche Gnom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergesst nicht einen kleinen Kommentar zu der Signatur zu schreiben, nicht bloß 6/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spaß!


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

7/10
finde es mal ne schöne alternative art die chars zu präsentieren^^


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

Cool!

8/10

Klein, aber fein =)


----------



## Szyslak (6. November 2007)

Schrift ganz witzig, ansonsten, zeimlich langweilig.. ;| sry..

6/10




(Anmerkung: Busy = Mein Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vreen (6. November 2007)

bunt wie die tapeten in ner kindertagesstätte


----------



## Szyslak (6. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> bunt wie die tapeten in ner kindertagesstätte


Schwarz und Weiss ist schon ein phöses Farbenspiel ;O
Du musst schneller sein ;>

€dit: Vreens Sig: 3/10 .. Hat ja fast jeder hier, daher ists mir zu langweilig ;| I'm so sörry Vreen..


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

6/10

Bissl klein...


----------



## Slit of Arthas (6. November 2007)

Komisch bunt und irgendwie hab ich nich gleich so richtig verstanden was da steht.
Das Logo hat was, is aber rechts länger abgeschnitten als links, seh ich grade.
Aber cooler Name für nen Lock - und für nen Schurken    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2007)

5/10

Minimalistisch, dennoch informativ und übersichtlich. Wobei mich der philosophische Endsatz verwirrt, da ich ihn nicht so recht zu übersetzen weiß.
Daher reichtes bei mir auch nur zur 5.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

9/10

finde sie sehr gelungen und stilsicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für n ud rogue was feines ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> finde sie sehr gelungen und stilsicher
> 
> ...




War ich da etwa zu schnell für Ruben? ^_^


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> War ich da etwa zu schnell für Ruben? ^_^



ne hab eigentlich deine sig gemeint - aber wenn du kein lob willst, von mir aus ;P ^^


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Klein, aber fein =)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2007)

hübschhässlich¹ ^^



¹filmzitat


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

6/10

Mag nit so HackDinger


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

@Darkwarlock:Hast du die sig gemacht?Wenn ja schön =) aber man kann mehr mit photoshop machen (falls du es damit gemacht hast).Etwas schlicht aber sonst gefällts mir 6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

8/10...gute Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

7/10 ebenfalls geile Musik...fehlt aber eine Inrschift für die unwissenden^^würde irgendwas draufstehen dann 8-9 punkte^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

9/10

der spruch ist einfach genial
slayer is okay
nur der kleine banner wechselt imho zu schnell die images
aber im großen sehr cool=)


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> 7/10 ebenfalls geile Musik...fehlt aber eine Inrschift für die unwissenden^^würde irgendwas draufstehen dann 8-9 punkte^^



Schlag was vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10...Tabula Rasa liegt mir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

5/10

kenn die jungs nicht und zu groß imho^^
aber sonst recht gutes bild - es ist zumindest keines dass jemand als seltsam empfinden könnte


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Schlag was vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in einer guten schrift disturbed hinkritzeln^^beherrschst du gut photoshop?


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> in einer guten schrift disturbed hinkritzeln^^beherrschst du gut photoshop?



Hm..lange nicht mehr mit gearbeitet...habe ich das überhaupt schon auf meinem Rechner...weiß das ich das auf meinem alten hatte...*such*

&#8364;dit: Nein habe ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm..lange nicht mehr mit gearbeitet...habe ich das überhaupt schon auf meinem Rechner...weiß das ich das auf meinem alten hatte...*such*
> 
> €dit: Nein habe ich nicht mehr...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas in der art...würde besser aussehen als einfach nur die bandmitglieder.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

8/10

Coole Bilder^^


----------



## Dannie (6. November 2007)

denn hatten wir doch schonmal ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                            (ja der ist goß bin aber bemüht das i wie nochmal zu ändern)


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

10/10!!!! Super lustisch! auch weil es groß ist^^


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

Dannie schrieb:


> denn hatten wir doch schonmal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4/10
jap zu groß.und ändere es schnell sonst kommt charcaroth oder so und bittet dich die signatur zu entfernen xD


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm sieht nett aus. Wo her hast du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit...hab Link bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm sieht nett aus. Wo her hast du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs aus www.myspace.com ^^war aber halt nur so ein beispiel wie es ungefähr aussehen könnte


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

8/10

@Zu LT: ein Glück nur vorübergehend...


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

juhuuu koloss hat dragonforce als sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil die band...muss aber was kritisieren an ihr.Sie kann die hälfte eines liedes net richtig live spielen^^die gitarren akkorde sind eben auch zu krass,was sie da auf den alben machen


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. November 2007)

6/10

+ Manson
+ Platzsparend
+ Manson!!

- Ich mag keine Partys
- Zu dunkel

Omg,was mach ich im Off-Topic.. *schnell wieder ins wow-forum husch*


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

7/10,

bissl wenig ._.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> juhuuu koloss hat dragonforce als sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss mal gucken ob ich in Informatik an Photoshop komme und da mal ein paar gescheite Bilder zusammen basteln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Dragonforce sind auch geilo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap...live leider nicht ganz so gut wie im Studio...


----------



## Tyalra (6. November 2007)

8/10

guter musikgeschmack

aber bischen unsortiert


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Tyalra schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> guter musikgeschmack
> 
> aber bischen unsortiert



Ich sortiere noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10...geile Ani. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. November 2007)

10/10 krass


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> 10/10 krass




Hehe...danke...7/10 ein bissl bunt aber schlicht gehalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. November 2007)

so ich mal : zu koloss :

also: musiker die ihre instrumente beherschen: dickes +
leider gefällt mir das format nicht so, das ist ein kleines minus...

also von mir: 

7 / 10, da man deine interessen erkennt !


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. November 2007)

Bin nicht so ein Ren and Stimpy Fan,habs nur paar mal gesehen, is auch bizzl zu lang aber egal...

6/10


----------



## Minati (6. November 2007)

5/10 zu groß, zu glitzerisch, wenn ich nen halbnackten arsch sehen will, schau ich mich von hinten im spiegel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (6. November 2007)

Mhh sehr minimal leider nur 5/10

P.S. hab mir extra für den thread ne sig gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (6. November 2007)

6/10

Verschiedene Userbars.. Wem's gefällt. Wär mir auch schon ein wenig zu groß. Aber schön, dass du dir ne Signatur erstellt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (6. November 2007)

1/10 - verstehe den Witz an dem Zitat nicht :<


----------



## Vreen (6. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Schwarz und Weiss ist schon ein phöses Farbenspiel ;O
> Du musst schneller sein ;>
> 
> €dit: Vreens Sig: 3/10 .. Hat ja fast jeder hier, daher ists mir zu langweilig ;| I'm so sörry Vreen..



natürlich mein ich die schreift darüber, ist eigentlich nicht so schwer zu übersehen.

das mit meiner signatur brauch dir nicht leid tun,
tatsächlich ist das symbol darin sowieso von den orks und daher weder hübsch noch authentisch,
aber mal im ernst, wenn interessiert das schon


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2007)

6/10

Informativ, aber wie hier üblich hat jeder

(ja auch ich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jester~ (6. November 2007)

8/10

knuffich! is das dein sohn?!


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2007)

4/10

Wie schon gesagt, schnöder Standard, einzig die "×~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~×" reißt es raus und rettet die Sig auf vier Punkte.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. November 2007)

Wer LFG-Comics mag kann kein schlechter Mensch sein. 7/10 :>


----------



## Isegrim (6. November 2007)

7/10
+ nett geshoppt
+ Liebeserklärung an ZAM drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ pewpew
+ Idee

– Font eurer zwei Namen
– Bild nicht verlinkt (auch wenn Link drunter steht)
– Linkformatierung


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2007)

6/10 

Isegrim, ein Wolf, ein Schurke ein Jongleur von Zahlen und Statistiken. Mehrere Dinge die ihn sehr sympathisch machen, ja wäre, wäre da nicht die sehr sterile Signatur. Sie passt natürlich wie die Faust auf's Auge, aber der sysprofile.de Banner stört a bissi. 



Will keiner?

7/10 

Wie ich hörte ist die Signatur nicht auf Carchas (ich darf dich doch Carcha nennen?) Mist gewachsen. Der Dünger ist zwar gut aber ein Ork der Tauren-Liebhaber ist. Dann gibt Punkteabzug! ^_^


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> knuffich! is das dein sohn?!




Jap natürlich was denkst du mein kleiner 4 monate alter schatz  und kiregst nocj tausen dgummipunkte dazu weil du die/der erste bist, die/der direkt sagt SOHN sonst kommt imme racch ist SIE aber hübsch.........*grumpf*

9/10 

Finde den schruken einfach göttlich, wie der die fäuste gen himmel streckt^^


----------



## Alcasim (7. November 2007)

Isegrim: Sehr informative Signatur, vorallem noch verlinkt, 8/10 
Noxiel: Sehr geiles Bild ;D, allerdings glaub ich den hast von irgend nem anderen Forum oder so^^ 7/10
Dracun: Naja... Standart halt, könnte vielleicht nen bisschen besser geordnet sein, als einfach nur alles nebeneinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, trotzdem 6/10


----------



## Frigobert (7. November 2007)

9/10, weil ich selber 3 Kinder habe und deinen Stolz auf den Nachwuchs nachvollziehen kann. Einen Punkt abzug gibts aber, weil wesentliche Bestandteile in seiner Visitenkarte fehlen: Welches Level ist er, welche Klasse und welche Berufe übt er aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Mist, ist einer dazwischen gekommen, Bewertung bezieht sich auf Dracun


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2007)

2/10

nix besonderes und verstehe den Spruch nicht


----------



## nalcarya (7. November 2007)

3/10 
(Sympathiepunkte weil augenscheinlich Metaller^^)
Chaotisch angeordnet, die Userbars wechseln mir zu schnell und die schöne Werbung ist nicht verlinkt *snief*


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2007)

8/10 

Nalcaryas Signatur ist einerseits informativ. Sie spielt einen Schurken, (YAY), hört gute Musik (Kamelot - Karma) und hat einen feinen Spruch von Zaphod Beeblebrox (denn muß ich mir merken).

Toll toll toll


----------



## x3n0n (7. November 2007)

Ich stimme Carcha zu, wer lfg mag ist ein guter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bischen leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

10/10

Richtich geile sig informativ allet dabei ......sie springt einen definitiv an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (7. November 2007)

Nun zu voll gestopft 4/10

Btw, ist es echt der Sinn des Threades 5x hier hinein zu posten? 1 oder höchstens 2x reicht doch... Sonst bewertet man immer die gleichen User (Ja, ich weiss, ich schreibe auch zum zweiten mal hier hinein, wollte das aber trotzdem nur mal sagen)


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

9/10 tolle sig. Schön sortiert... Nice INfo...


----------



## Dannie (7. November 2007)

8/10
schöne idde und schön in bunt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NERF WALOCKZss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (7. November 2007)

Joa Den kleinen kenn ich zwar schon mit allem ^^ (spgar mit this is Sparta ^^)

aber For the Horde kannt ich noch nich und deshalb eine 8/10


----------



## Besieger (7. November 2007)

oho, 9/10 bin schon immer ein fan von irgendwelchen grafiken gewesen. Und diese Selbstironie in den Sätzen darunter find ich klasse!
Aso und schön geordnet alles..sauber.


----------



## Littleheroe (7. November 2007)

5/10. tolle infos über dich, aber was du spielst in wow weis ich immernoch nicht^^
(was soll der link zu gamestar?)


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

sehr ausführliche cha-beschreibung, leider aber auch nix grenzenlos dolles sondern vordesigntes..

das gibt ne 5/10


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. November 2007)

Mh... Mir fällt da spontan das Stichwort "LSD" ein...
So bescheuert, dass es irgendwie schon wieder lässig ist
10/10


----------



## Frigobert (8. November 2007)

8/10, weil weniger oft mehr ist. Ich hasse nichts mehr, als überladene Signaturen, die vom eigentlichen Posting mehr ablenken als vernünftige Infos rüberzubringen.


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

10/10 Weil eine Signature mit einem Link ist immer interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Klasse Idee, bitte mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. November 2007)

Standard halt.. 6/10 ;|


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2007)

76/100

Die Wahrheit ueber die wahre Bruce Lee Story - offtopic zum thema style und sign


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

sehr nice. 9/10

ich habe ne neue. was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Ianvalor (8. November 2007)

Schön schlicht - 8/10 - aber das Schweizer Wappen würd ich wenn dann rechts neben die Grafik pappen... - oder weglassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. November 2007)

Haha! Deine find ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dracun (8. November 2007)

9/10

Lustig udn bewegt schaut gut^^


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

bei der sig merkt man immerhin gleich, das du es bist^^

6/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

8/10

find schön bekanntes mal anders presentiert zu sehen - oder zumindest ich kenn noch nicht dieses layout, aber es gefällt mir=)


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2007)

5/10 mag net so wirklich tabula rasa^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> 5/10 mag net so wirklich tabula rasa^^



3/10

wenn das ein insider ist die sig dann kann ich nur nix damit anfangen o_O
was heißt ipb bild?
sicher kreative idee aber leider kann ich nix darunter verstehen

salut


----------



## Thoor (8. November 2007)

7/10 Ich finds ne gute Idee Text und Bilder und schön zentriert aber Tabula Raise ist net mein Fall tut mir leid :O


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

standart. und den spruch kapier ich auch net, sry. 4/10

tipp: änder doch die verlinkung deiner 2 pics zu buffed oder zur armory.


----------



## Szyslak (9. November 2007)

8/10
Gefällt mir ganz gut! Mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Minuspunkte weil du Schweizer bist! Ne Spass ^^

Btw. der Satz den du meinst von Thoor; es geht um 2 ehemalige und großartige buffed.de User.


----------



## Thoor (9. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 8/10
> Gefällt mir ganz gut! Mal was anderes
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 lustige pics, auch animiert aber die Farben sind net so mein ding :O

Und Lorille und Boindal waren nebst Bnz die skillest Warris die ich je gesehen habe:O


----------



## Besieger (9. November 2007)

Sehr informativ aufgeräumt---> 8/10


----------



## STL (9. November 2007)

2/10... witzlos und doof


----------



## Besieger (9. November 2007)

naja die animierten ninja signaturn scheinen aj grad im trend zu liegen..mein fall isses nich deswegen---->7/10

P.S.: is die jetzt besser?


----------



## STL (9. November 2007)

9/10 Mario owns...^^


----------



## Szyslak (9. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> naja die animierten ninja signaturn scheinen aj grad im trend zu liegen..mein fall isses nich deswegen---->7/10


Bring ich einmal was tolles ins Forum klauen se mir direkt alles :s


Besieger schrieb:


> P.S.: is die jetzt besser?


Hahaha Ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## SeRuM (9. November 2007)

recht witig 8/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

SeRuM schrieb:


> recht witig 8/10



7/10
find den text ein bisschen zu groß aber ansonsten sehr nett ^^

hab jetzt bei meiner sig mal user bars integriergt, wollt die mal ausprobieren

was meint ihr? passen die zum rest der sig oder ist das eher überladen?


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

9/10
Das Zitat find ich ganz toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist Geschmackssache *g*


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

oO ganz fürchterlich kitschig.... würde ich sowas meiner freundin sagen würde sie sich entweder totlachen oder sie hätte angst vor mir...

aber für "romantiker"..

oki doki , deswegen 3/10


aso: ich war schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2007)

2/10
And I hate... I hate... I *hate* I am Weasel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

8/10 sry bei mir steht unten nur IP Bild:/ Und der Schurke ist zwar cool aber den kenn ich langsam auswendig:/

Aber sehr komapkt gehalten!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (10. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> 8/10 sry bei mir steht unten nur IP Bild:/ Und der Schurke ist zwar cool aber den kenn ich langsam auswendig:/
> 
> Aber sehr komapkt gehalten!



Einwurf: Das ist kein Schurke, das ist Richard. Der ist Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Einwurf: Das ist kein Schurke, das ist Richard. Der ist Warlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry ab a für mich sieht der aus wie n Schurke mit der Maske wusst ich net:O


----------



## MikkeyDee (10. November 2007)

Ich sehe keine Sigs, da deaktiviert. Und das ist auch gut so. Keine Lust mir hier dauernd die halben Ingame Screenshots anzuschauen, die viele User als Sig haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich staune sowieso das solch ein hochwertiger Thread am Laufen ist. Themen mit inhaltlichen Änlichkeiten hierzu wurden ja auch schon öfter geschlossen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (10. November 2007)

Das Minimalistische der gähnenden Leere unter dem ansprechenden Text des über mir befindlichen Users reizt die Sinne des intellektuellen Teils meiner rechten Gehirnhälfte ungemein, so daß dieser kreative Worterguß meine Finger mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit verläßt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

Da das ganze jetzt ausdm Rythmus kam bewerte ich beide Sigs *g*

Zu Thoor: 2/10 mann kanns auch übertreiben mit den vielen großen Bildchen übereinander, da ist die Sig jedesmal größer als der Beitrag und stört beim Lesen.

Zur Sig von Rinnan: 5/10
Hübsch, nicht so viel, aber nix besonderes, ganz unten steht auch IPB Bild


----------



## Gamerhenne (10. November 2007)

Zur Sig von Rinnan: 5/10
Hübsch, nicht so viel, aber nix besonderes, ganz unten steht auch IPB Bild
[/quote]

huch, noch gar nicht bemerkt, das ist so winzig, das übersehen meine alten Augen, danke, ohne Bemerkung hätt ichs vermutlich nie entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

Jo netter Spruch 7/10


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Ich mag SP (: 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. November 2007)

Joa, schön bunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

interessant...^^ naja, ich steh net so auf manga oder animie oder was auch immer das sein soll/ist und die Buffed.de-Visitenkarte hat ja jeder 3. ....
deswegen 7/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Schön groß und schön bunt...und der Gildenname von deinem Priester gefällt mir (:


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

dankii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deine sig ist auch net schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Ty   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

Jo schön bunt =)


----------



## Megatherion (19. November 2007)

6/10
Bin kein großer South Park Fan.


----------



## Thoor (19. November 2007)

7/10 zwar aufgeräumt aber fast zu wenig!:O


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Hmja...bissl 'zugeklatscht'.
Und, um mal den hans zu spielen...paar viele Rechtschreibfehler drin. Ein oder zwei sind ja OK, aber mehr davon und die auchnoch in Schriftgröße drölfbillionen, ist...seltsam.


----------



## Nillonde (19. November 2007)

3/10

Die Userbar find ich to much. Könnte bisschen kleiner sein.
Ansonsten kann ich da leider null Eigenleistung erkennen, ist einfach nur schnell mal zusammengeklickt.


----------



## Radängel (19. November 2007)

schön bunt

7/10

muss mir auch mal so ne leiste machen


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Nun Nillonde, für mich ist die Signatur entweder irgendwas lustiges (was ich auchmal drin hatte (: ) oder ein kleiner Steckbrief von sich selber. Was ich im Moment drin hab.

Radängel: Etwas lieblos, ok, aber zweifellos informativ. Wenn ich mir mal irgendwann n neues WoW-Abo hole, schreib ich dich mal an :°


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Finde die Felder des obersten Banners viiieeel zu klein....ist für brillenträger unerträglich zu lesen^^

Ansonsten ganz gut....7/10 Punkten


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Da is was dran...allerdings bin ich im Moment zu faul, um ne Möglichkeit auszutüfteln die Dinger Größer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und deine Sig: Schön schön, vor allem die FF-Charakteranalyse gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Jau...Squall passt aber leider auch zu mir...ich hab mir beim spielen vom 8er immer wieder gedach: WTF? So hätt ich au reagiert^^

Ich hab mich mal ganz nah an meinen Bildschirm gewagt und hätt ne Frage zu deiner Sig: Hat die überhaupt irgend einen Zweck?


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Nyah....das ist das was ich am liebsten benutze/trinke/sehe/höre usw...mehr nicht. Und das 2+2=5 untendrunter ist halt meine Lebenseinstellung. Hauptsache unlogisch. Alles andere ist Nebensache. (:


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

Nette Sig das mit FF ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (19. November 2007)

*lol*
Nicht überladen, klein und gut
South Park rulez hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> *lol*
> Nicht überladen, klein und gut
> South Park rulez hehe
> 
> ...



hehe danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

Geile Sig...Cartman Rulez^^

10/10


----------



## Haxxler (20. November 2007)

Ziemlich hohe Signatur.

6/10


----------



## Kal Jerico (20. November 2007)

Ausführliche Sig, optisch nicht zu aufdringlich, Gildennamen brachte mich zum grinsen, nicht zu gross aber alles über den Char drin-well done.

8/10


----------



## Nillonde (20. November 2007)

minimal.. mal ohne bildchen, aber nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## aengaron (20. November 2007)

An sich ganz informativ. Fände nur schöner wenn die ganze Breite ausgenutzt werden würde.

Elben Jäger^^Hab ich auch mal gezockt, aber LotRO war net ganz meins;-)

7/10

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

standart, aber schön


6/10


----------



## chopi (20. November 2007)

wird nicht jeder haben sowas^^ errinere mich nur wage an den affen da
auf dauer nervts allerdings wenn ich das immer sehe=)
7/10

und nu bewertet meine XD


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

I R Baboon..fällt sofor ins Auge, die Serie war ganz witzig damals....war halt ws für die doofen und die geeks^^

Die Hunde unten gefallen mir^^

9/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

Bischen arg hoch - Geschmackssache halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Thrawns (20. November 2007)

Der Abgrund-Spruch ist cool. Das drunter nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

> Das drunter nicht tongue.gif



Nana das will ich mal überhört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. November 2007)

7/10 
btw abgrund: stürz uns nett von der scherbenwelt!

der sound ist auch ganz nett ROT WEISS ESSEN


----------



## Nillonde (20. November 2007)

9/10
Tolle Sprüche dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (20. November 2007)

Im Prinzip eine schön angereihte und informative Signatur
Aber.... 4/10 weil sie auf dieser Seite schon 3x gepostet wurde :/ Ich meine, wer will schon dauernd die gleichen Signaturen bewerten? *fg*


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Informativ und schön übersichtlich und klein...fetter Minuspunkt wegen Schweizer  Trotzdem etwas eintönig. 8/10
Und gratz zum 555. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Informativ und schön übersichtlich und klein...fetter Minuspunkt wegen Schweizer  Trotzdem etwas eintönig. 8/10
> Und gratz zum 555. Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 nix gegen schweizer!

tigerfan und buffed user, den rast mag man nicht lesen, sry. 5/10


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

Nette Visitenkarte.
Aber Minuspunkt wegen Löli^^ (Hab mal quasi in der Schweiz gewohnt, ich darf das^^)

Ne Quatsch, aber ist n bissel arg trist die Sig

7/10


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Mal wieder etwas rumgebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Sig ist und bleibt nice...Squall ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

hmmm...hübsch...bunt...das muss man dir lassen^^
Nach diesem Horatio Nelson musst ich erst ma googeln...nett...war anscheinend ein erfolgreicher Seegeneral der gute...

9/10


----------



## Lalunah (21. November 2007)

8/10
schlicht aber dennoch schön
der originale wow-stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es hat nunmal auch fast jeder...


----------



## Shadowa (21. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Nach diesem Horatio Nelson musst ich erst ma googeln...nett...war anscheinend ein erfolgreicher Seegeneral der gute...



Nicht anscheinend, sondern er war der erfolgreiche "Admiral" der englischen Seeflotte zur der Zeit damals. 
Ein Volksheld in England! Aber auch ein kleiner Schwerenöter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, 7/10. Bissel viel, aber nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

8 / 10, wenn es selber gemacht wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich würde nicht die fertigkeiten zeigen, sondern das wirklich wichtige! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Shadowa schrieb:


> Nicht anscheinend, sondern er war der erfolgreiche "Admiral" der englischen Seeflotte zur der Zeit damals.
> Ein Volksheld in England! Aber auch ein kleiner Schwerenöter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yep. Er war der Gewinner von Trafalgar und Aboukir, hat es jedoch nie verwunden, dass John Jervis seinerzeit die Ehre für die Seeschlacht am Kap St. Vincent bekam. Außerdem war seine Beziehung zu Emma Hamilton etwas...unnötig. Trotzdem ein genialer Taktiker.
Wen das weiter interessiert, hier mal seine Taktik vor Trafalgar (BBC-Animation) Klick mich, ich bin ein Link.

OnTo: Lol, ninjacat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber etwas zusammengeklickt, 6/10


----------



## Shadowa (21. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Yep. Er war der Gewinner von Trafalgar und Aboukir, hat es jedoch nie verwunden, dass John Jervis seinerzeit die Ehre für die Seeschlacht am Kap St. Vincent bekam. Außerdem war seine Beziehung zu Emma Hamilton etwas...unnötig. Trotzdem ein genialer Taktiker.



Jup, Du hast aber noch Kopenhagen vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber war er nicht Admiral des Blauen Bandes und nicht ders Weißen? *grübel*

Signatur 10/10 genial muss ich mir später mal in Ruhe übersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

8/10
Sieht ganz gut aus, mal was anderes; Nebenberufe aber noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

Coole Bilder...und nen Bonuspunkt für Moe^^

9/10


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Er war Kommodore bei St. Vincent, Konter der Blauen bei Kopenhagen und Vize der Weißen bei Trafalgar, soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach und das bunte...das ist der Text der darunter steht (war Nelsons letztes Signal an die Flotte bei Trafalgar, bevor sie vorstieß), aber halt in britischen Signalflaggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (22. November 2007)

1/10
zuviel vom großen fussballfeind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

schmalhans schrieb:


> 1/10
> zuviel vom großen fussballfeind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist wirklich nen Schmalhans. Hauptsache ne Sig mit 1/10 bewerten, nur weil eine Mannschaft drin vor kommt, die du nicht magst...

Und ausserdem hast du die Reihe unterbrochen, indem du keine Sig hast. Deshalb: Meine


----------



## Organasilver (22. November 2007)

Die Animation ist geil....der Kommentar daneben auch...und du benutzt die komplette Breite^^

Und die Kirk=Schamane sig gefällt mir auch^^

10/10


----------



## Vexoka (22. November 2007)

8/10 Hat Irgendwie Styl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kp warum genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

1. Wer zur Hölle soll dat sein o0?
2. Viel, viel zu groß. Und verpixelt.

Edit an schmalhans:  Wayne Fußball? o,.o


----------



## K0l0ss (22. November 2007)

*Hust* Bin ich dumm? Aber wo hat denn Veragrons Sig was mit Fußball zu tun? 8/10...mal was anderes...


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Auch 8/10 für deine
Dragonforce & Metallica ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. November 2007)

7/10 zu groß und iwie für meine Begriffe überladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Hübsch klein 
Auch wenn ich kein Rot-Weiß Essen Fan bin: 6/10, etwas größer könnte es doch sein, und ein Bild wär nice (: Aber mal etwas Abwechslung, find ich gut.


----------



## aengaron (23. November 2007)

9/10 find die Idee genial^^is wirklich mal was anderes


----------



## Gwynny (23. November 2007)

Jo, is Standartsignatur, oder? Adrett und ordentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## splen (23. November 2007)

Ich finds immer etwas komisch, wenn die Sig 3 mal soviel Platz einnimmt, wie der eigentliche Beitrag, auch wenn das oft vom Thema abhängt. Insgesamt für meinen Geschmack zu groß und im Schriftzug eindeutig zuviel *bling* *bling*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Nillonde (23. November 2007)

8/10

Übersichtliche und informative sig
Und das Zitat ist ja so wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. November 2007)

Mal ein LOTR-Onlinezocker...ich find das mit der Liebe ganz nett....kannst mal sagen wo du das her hast?

9/10


----------



## Nillonde (23. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> ....kannst mal sagen wo du das her hast?



Das hab ich selbst gemacht. .psd davon hab ich noch, das fragen mich so viele, ich hätte mal ne ©sig aufs bild machen sollen *seufz*


----------



## Juliy (23. November 2007)

Nillondes Signatur 6/10


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Loooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann nicht mehr 10/10
Sowas muss man erstmal finden ^^


----------



## Pomela (23. November 2007)

Damit kann ich spontan nichts anfangen und zum googeln hab ich keine Lust... 02/10


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Wie...ähm...sinnreich. Du hast keine Lust zum googlen, erfragst es auch nicht und gibst mir eine schlechte Bewertung? Aha. Ok.
Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde den Gildennnamen 'DragonLordzz' auch nicht toll. EIne 08/15 Signatur hast du. Dennoch viel Hilfe dabei. 8/10 für die ganzen Guides, für Newbies sicher hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (23. November 2007)

5/10, weil ich auch keine Lust zum Googlen habe.
Will aber auch nichts schlechtes sagen, da ich mich sonst unbeliebt mache^^


----------



## Mondryx (23. November 2007)

süßes Kätzchen^^ und geiler text!

7/10


----------



## Dracun (23. November 2007)

10/10

Einfach nur genial der Text haste geil gemacht.respekt....i find den klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

9/10 Die Katze ist obergeil! Aber die Buffed-Karte da hat ja jeder 2.
Und mit dem Bild in der Mitte, hast dein Sohn gefragt ob du das überhaupt machen darfst?^^


----------



## Dracun (24. November 2007)

8/10

Da einzigste was mir hier missfällt is das aufzählen dessen was du magst .da kannste ja direkt den bundestrojaner bei dir auffer platte speichern^^

hmm de rhat noch nix zumelden is ja grad mal 5 monate alt.da kann ich ja noch machen was ich will^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (24. November 2007)

10/10 niedlichen Sohn haste da gezeugt. Gratz.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (24. November 2007)

10/10, einfach nur "LOL"


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Hmmm...hübsch.....bunt, die Sig....und mir als eingefleischtem Rollenspieler sind solche Namen, egal auf welchem Server, irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge......und die Sig zeigt auch nur wenig Infos...von daher nur 
5/10 Points


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Mmh, die buffed.de userbar is gut! Aber mit diesem Final Fantasy-Lülü kann ich nichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die Buffed-Charakter-Visitenkarte oder wie das heißt, hat auch jeder 2., da geb ich mal
6/10 Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (25. November 2007)

bunt aussagekräftig:-P

simpsons döner coke etc ^^ gefällt mir gut!


9/10


----------



## Rednoez (25. November 2007)

Gief Epix in verbindung mit einem Ninja sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedoch nich sehr viel Zeit reingesteckt wie andere hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch 7/10


----------



## Jácks (25. November 2007)

7/10 weil Fresh dumble dore geil is^^


----------



## Juliy (26. November 2007)

4/10 bisschen einfallslos...


----------



## Tôny (28. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> 4/10 bisschen einfallslos...


10/10 Einfach nur geil lol ^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

5/10 ... grausige qualität und knochenfabrik ist jetzt auch nicht so prall.


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2007)

0/10

Da keine da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. November 2007)

7/10 - einfach besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wenn ich das anmerken darf wünsch dir und deinem Sohn alles Gute !


----------



## Tôny (28. November 2007)

0/10 weil ich hunger habe^^!!!1111 Pommes Rot Weiß Essen mhhhhh arghlhghg


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

3/10 : steh net so auf konchenfabrik. video...naja

so dan könnter ja mal meine bewerten. omg ich seh's schon kommen ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2007)

6/10

Da mir deine sig noch unbekannt ist ... & ... da mir deine Figuren gänzlich unbekannt ist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (28. November 2007)

8/10
Geile Katze, süsser Junge (Gratz übrigens^^)

Und zu den Bildern über dir: Müssten aus dem Warhammer 40K Universum stammen, wenn mich net alles täuscht...


----------



## Alcasim (28. November 2007)

Mir gefällt das Center so an den Sigs *g*

9/10 weil ich Final Fantasy fan bin =P, und weil mir die Sig auch sonst gut gefällt


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Center so an den Sigs *g*
> 
> 9/10 weil ich Final Fantasy fan bin =P, und weil mir die Sig auch sonst gut gefällt



8/10

Du spielst einen Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Du spielst einen Magier
> 
> ...



2/10...vielleicht ist Armory ja wirklich down...


----------



## Thront (28. November 2007)

erinnert mich an den süßen wacken-film


8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. November 2007)

viel zu groß viel zu viele affen 2/10


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

10/10 : das zitat is ja mitlerweile en klassiker


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2007)

10/10

da ich grade mit dem 1.FC Köln im FIFA Mnager 08 ne richtiche geile Siegesserie hab..einfach nru so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Die Katze ist geil. Aber da ich kene Kinder mag leider nur 5/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (29. November 2007)

7/10

ganz nette sig


----------



## Nesata (29. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> ganz nette sig



8/10 

chars zusammengefasst zu einem pic - sollte ich auch mal ueberlegen damit die sig kleiner wird


----------



## Gwynny (29. November 2007)

Man hat auf jeden Fall einen guten Einblick in deine WoW- Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

8/10
Nette, kleine Sig...vor allem gefällt mir der ff-charakter


----------



## Dargun (29. November 2007)

8/10

FF rockt einfach nur ^^

sonst bissi eintönig ;-)


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

7/10

Der Ninja gefällt mir, Der Spruch darunter auch (ist der aus Hellsing? Da labert Alucard ja auch manchmal so nen Sprcuh runter...schon lang nich mehr gesehen)
Diese Publicons find ich net so prickelnd....is aber geschmackssache


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2007)

8/10 

hab mal Final fantasy gezockt war noch zu zeiten von PS1
udn i fands klasse.......also deswegen die 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (30. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Der Ninja gefällt mir, Der Spruch darunter auch (ist der aus Hellsing? Da labert Alucard ja auch manchmal so nen Sprcuh runter...schon lang nich mehr gesehen)
> Diese Publicons find ich net so prickelnd....is aber geschmackssache





sry for OT ja ist aus hellsing ;-)

zur sig über mir 7/10 süßes baby coole katze ^^


----------



## Juliy (30. November 2007)

7/10

Ganz Okay.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

knife? k,lol

10/10 einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Hehe, die gute alte Monorail Cat (=
Hätte zwar etwas mehr sein können, trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

ich habe was gegen england... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, aber weils mal was anderes ist geb ich dir
6/10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. November 2007)

5/10 bissl eintönig und einfallslos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2007)

9/10 

yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhh

Green Day...........rrrroooockt


----------



## Jácks (1. Dezember 2007)

Geile Katze,süßer sohn...10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Dezember 2007)

8/10  Green Day ist cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inexort (1. Dezember 2007)

Metallica und Spilknot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal ne neue 
Aber hey, Xfire rockt und macht das sonst zusammengeklickte fast wieder wett *g* 5/10


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2007)

7/10

Aber nur weil du Star Trek/Stargate Atlantis Fan bist ansonsten mag ich dieses Userbars net^^


----------



## Shad0wz (1. Dezember 2007)

Einen süßen Sohn haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Katze sieht auch witzig aus 9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Nicht viel einfallen lassen. 2/10.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

WTF?! Die sig hat mich g3pown3d.
10/10, diese Animation ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> WTF?! Die sig hat mich g3pown3d.
> 10/10, diese Animation ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*knuddel Veragron*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

*reknuddel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir ganz und garnicht die Sig. Zu bunt, zu groß, zu schwarz, zu weiß, zu blau, zu gelb, zu breit zu eintönig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekommst ne ganz unfaire 10/10.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Hahahahahaha. Ich bin ein Cheater. Ich werde euch alle kriegen!!!!!11111elfzwölfdrölf


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich find diese kleinen Banner immer wieder lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed, Metallica, Dragonforce...dazu buffed.de user, was wünscht man sich mehr? Nur einen Minuspunkt wegen dem Slipknot fan. 9/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Disturbed, Metallica, Dragonforce...dazu buffed.de user, was wünscht man sich mehr? Nur einen Minuspunkt wegen dem Slipknot fan. 9/10.



Da haste wohl bei mir verkackt, ich höre auch Slipknot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Ihr alle gegen die habt. o_O


----------



## Organasilver (4. Dezember 2007)

Sig gewohnt gut, aber ich mag die Onkelz net...gut, das die weg sin

6/10


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

nachdem ich nun auch eine hab kann ich ja ma mitmachen^^
hmm bissl chaos oder?

UND CHAOS IST GUT XD 9,53/10


----------



## Schleppel (4. Dezember 2007)

mir gefällt die farbschattierung..aber der spruch is bissl abgedroschen 
daher nur 7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

hey das ist ein original zitet der tauren!!!^^

ach und ich mag keine allwissenden zitate in sig´s^^
7/10


----------



## Schleppel (4. Dezember 2007)

^^ja drum iss ja *gähn* (find ich)^^^^

und das sind original zitate von pratchett^^^^


----------



## Organasilver (5. Dezember 2007)

Pratchett ftw!^^

10/10

Der obere Spruch ist geil....ich weiss, dass ich den in ner Fussnote schonmal in deutsch gelesen hab, hab aber keinen Bock die ganzen Bücher durchzulesen...du weisst net zufällig, welches Buch das War? 
(Ich tippe ja auf Schweinsgallop, aber....das passt zu so viele Büchern^^)


----------



## Yozoshura (5. Dezember 2007)

10/10 weil du Squall von FF8 in der Sig. hast! Mein absoluter lieblings Charakter der ganzen FF Story!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Dezember 2007)

4/10 
Lieblos gemacht und für meinen Geschmack etwas zu groß


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

Schaut witzig aus, mal was anderes; aber für mich noch immer nen ticken zu groß. Und links angeordnet fänd ich es noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2007)

ne gute idee un warst glaub ihc de erste der das hier hatte oder? 9/10


----------



## Noxiel (5. Dezember 2007)

5/10 

Ein Minimalist, dafür aber offenbar sehr klassenverbunden. Schönes Grün, aber am Anfang etwas arg dünn. Daher ein gutes "Befriedigend" ^^


----------



## aengaron (5. Dezember 2007)

Schöne farbenfrohe Bildchen, mir gefällts^^Finde es zentriert hier auch besser 10/10


----------



## Al!v€ (5. Dezember 2007)

Naja einfache Buffedsignatur halt^^ 5/10


Gruß Al!v€


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2007)

hmm also wenn du wirklich so gut in sachen addons bist dann 10/10,denn die sig hilft. falls allerdings nicht 6/10


----------



## nalcarya (5. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Spruch, nette Idee mit dem Farbwechsel, hätte ich aber dennoch als etwas gestaltetes Bildchen besser gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 5/10


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2007)

hasst recht ich mach ma in den nächsten tagen n bild dazu oder so

dein zitat ist geil XD sonst so das normale 8/10

darf ich mal etwas off-topic fragen?
kannste mir nen tipp geben, wie ich schön texte in bilder packen kann? (sag nicht paint denn das würde scheisse aussehn...)


----------



## nalcarya (5. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du mit Schreibstyles? Verschiedene Schriftarten? Wenn ja, dann is das in so ner Forensignatur nicht möglich sofern das Forum die Schrift nicht direkt anbietet (wobei es schon selten ist dass ein Forum überhaupt verschiedenen Schirftarten zur Verfügung stellt... ich seh grad dass buffed das ja tut, gleich ausprobieren^^).
Aber wenn du ne bestimmt Schrifart willst würde ich den entsprechenden Schriftzug hier für's Forum einfach auf weißen Hintergrund setzen, den Unterschied sieht keiner ;>

/edit: ist ja gar kein weiß, sondern #F9F9F9 ^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (6. Dezember 2007)

7/10 
Geiler Satz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nette char information und die musik-links sind auch mal was andres

Edith: @ Organasilver Jo, sry... musste was umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich werds noch bissel ändern

Noch schnell ne Frage... wie kann man von google oder so bilder in die sig kopieren?


----------



## Organasilver (6. Dezember 2007)

5/10 Langsam werden der Ninja und das ganze Zeug von der Seite lästig....


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey, den Spruch mag ich (:
7/10, weil Squall nicht funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey, Deine Sig ist cool...aber Star Trek mag ich nicht, und mit dem Logo unten kann ich nix anfangen

8/10

Und mein Squall funzt doch...bei mir zumindest


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Dezember 2007)

10/10...der spruch ist genial...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (6. Dezember 2007)

Gute Sig. mit Bannern und dem foto.. kann mit den Bands nix anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber aber die Banner mag ich eig.
(steh nicht so auf hard-rock) 8/10

Hab meine sig noch überarbeitet @ Organasilver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber is glaub zu groß


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr schön mag tiger sehr bissl chaotisch 9/10 ich weiss auch nicht wie ic hbilder einfügen kann... egal^^


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Nette Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10
Und Bilder kannst du mit den  - tags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2007)

mag diese thriller-gerichtsshows nicht so... und das unten sagt mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige das dich rettet ist animal lover!^^ 7/10

(brigens hab in der lateinarbeit von de ich in paar threads geschrieben hab ne 3- !!!XD)


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Gratz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ne gute idee un warst glaub ihc de erste der das hier hatte oder? 9/10


Hoffe ich doch und Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
7/10
Zu lückenhaft und ein wenig zu groß.


----------



## Gwynny (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Signatur hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Schicke Signatur.Den Test über WoW find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

5/10  das Fußball-Fan-Gerufe dröhnt i-wie im Ohr und ders Spruch ist witzig. Füg doch noch hinzu ,,- solange man nicht runterfällt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ms. Edith: So. nun ist es nicht mehr sooo groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe es gefälllt dir @ Chopi.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

der spruch gefällt mir obwohl ich ihn nur teilweise verstehe^^ 8/10 (könntest die bissl ordnen,viel zu hoch
mit besonderem dank an *Eikä* ,hab jetzt ne neue sig


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Sieht gut aus, mit dem Bären und dem Löwen.  Und der Satz ist auch schön 9/10


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

hehe die is ja auch schön^^ und des alte bild is ja auch noch da (ava)
stealth lol XD 10/10 (endlich ma ander katzen als hauskatzen^^)

edit sagt:has mir noch ma durchgelesen und plötzlich was bemerkt: sagen tauren mit euch oder mit dir???


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

10/10? danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir einfach ein paar gut Bilder von Google hergeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Weißt du jetzt, wie man bilder von Webseiten in die Sig einfügt?

Achja... kann auch mal jemand anders hier reinschreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

hm ne weiss immer noch nicht jemand hats ja versucht mir zu erklären^^ aber ich glaube ich bin von alleine drauf gekommen. mein bild-speicher war voll O.O XD 

*(bewertet seine sig meine zählt atm nicht^^)*


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. Dezember 2007)

9/10, lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Find die Sig. passabel die Grafik unten gefällt mir allerdings nicht besonders -> 6/10.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich find deine Spruch toll, Holy...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

> 9/10



Ersmal danke dafür und zum Sprüchlein kann ich nur sagenin halt ne Kämpfernatur(Eigenlob stinkt ich weiß)und deshalb hab ich ihn auch gewählt , da ich finde das er diese Charaktereigenschaft treffend beschreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Muss mir da aber noch was überlegen wie ich das ganze noch aufpeppen kann wird auf die Dauer etwas kahl/trist.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

hab ma ne frage was ist besser? die sig die ich atm hab oder antatt des spruches das hier?


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Die neue find ich, hat mehr Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also gut, ich stell die frage nochmal.. kann man jmd anders als wir hier hineinschreiben? xD


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Würde mich auch für den neuen Entwurf entscheiden da ich ihn als schöner ansehe,der  hat einfach was    - meine Meinung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich bekomm ihn aber nicht rein O.o kann mir jemand erklärung geben?
(ist kein .jpeg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

> ich bekomm ihn aber nicht rein O.o kann mir jemand erklärung geben?



Du musst es,das würd ich nun mal vermuten, erst in das richtige Format umwandeln. Das sollte mit diesem Programm möglich sein. 
Viel Erfolg bei dir Arbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

@paladin thx für deine mühe aber hab es letztendlich auch mit mienem lieblingsprogramm...paint geschafft XD hab jetzt mal die neue mal sehen wie sie mir gefällt (bzw euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) deine neue sig finde ich bissl so gemacht wie meine hausaufgaben XD bissl unüberlegt und mit fehlern. würde die lieber nochma überdenken^^ 5/10  (ach und kleines danke an nalcarya die mir die hintergrundfarbe genannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

> bissl unüberlegt und mit fehlern. würde die lieber nochma überdenken^^ 5/10



Vorab erstmal du darfst denken/schreiben was du willst.

Doch versteh ich nicht ganz was an der Signatur unüberlegt und fehlerhaft sein soll ? 
Die Sätze spiegeln ein wenig meine Einstellung zu bestimmten Dingen wieder zB zum Leben.
Der Hyperlink zum RWE-Sound fällt da natürlich raus aber warum nicht ein Hobby von einem zeigen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Kritik zur Kenntniss genommen - evtl. werde ich noch Veränderungen vernehmen muss ich mal sehen was sich so noch ergibt/anbietet.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich meinte das anders. vllt liegt es auch an mir,aber ich musste  mich durch die sätzte lesen konnte das nicht als ganzes wahrnehmen... kann das jetzt schwer beschreiben und will auch keinesfalls sagen das das was du geschrieben hast "falsch" ist (kann man ja eig. zu nichts sagen^^)
hoffe du verstehst mich wenigstens teilweise^^
(ich kann mich nicht so gut ausdrücken->ich bin 14^^)


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Nette sig. ein schöner Satz und der obere ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber -nur solange man nicht runterfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups chopi ist dazwischengekommen^^       

naja.. chopi^^ bin 12 und ich finde für mein Alter drücke ich mich sehr gut aus

Achja.. noch ne Frage... wie kann ich etwas zitieren?


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Achja.. noch ne Frage... wie kann ich etwas zitieren?



wenn du mit zietieren dassmeinst was ich grade mit dir mache,dann musst du auf den antwort knopf drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist rechts unten in der ecke bei jedem beitrag 
(wozu ist eigentlich der "zietieren"-knopf gedacht?^^)


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

wenn du mit zietieren dassmeinst was ich grade mit dir mache,dann musst du auf den antwort knopf drücken top.gif der ist rechts unten in der ecke bei jedem beitrag
(wozu ist eigentlich der "zietieren"-knopf gedacht?^^)

hää wie geht das genau?^^


----------



## Tôny (7. Dezember 2007)

10/10 Tiger ftw


----------



## Lurock (7. Dezember 2007)

Ohhjee, das reinste Musikantenstadl in deiner Sig.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, es zeigt was du magst, und da jeder eine eigene Meinung hat:
6/10 Punkten, weil es fast jeder hat.


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Oho Lurock. Pööse Signatur haste da. Naja. Ich hab das Kreuzchen ja in Reli Vertretung auch mal an die Tafel gemalt...und die gute Frau ist ne Pfarrerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coole Signatur, könnte aber mehr drin sein ---> 7/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Animal lover: 6 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du zeigst was du magst. nur ich kapier das Symbol nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Blog aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mit deiner Sig. anfreunden deshalb 6/10.


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Das sind halt zwei gekreuzte, goldene Kanonen. Und in der Mitte ist eine Kugel. Eine goldene Kugel.


----------



## Lurock (7. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh, Veragron, 10/10 da du dir die Mühe gemacht hast,
etwas raus zu suchen was für jedermann verständlich und auch noch
einfallsreich ist, zwar wieder diese ich-mag-das-und-das-dinger drin,
aber halt noch was anderes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Schurkissimo, ziemlich pralle Sig. ein bisschen unordentlich,
aber auch einfallsreich, deswegen 8/10 Punkten für dich.

PS: Meine Fresse, ich bin heute auf dem falschem Fuß aufgestanden,
neuerdings lobe ich andere Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke *g*
Und Schurkissimo...ich mag Tiger. Und Katzen. Etwas unordentlich, aber genial - 9/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

B-b-b-b-brutalinski Sig.^^ ich mag so horro Zeugs nicht... aber einfallreich isses eig. schon... 6/10

ups veragron ist dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

wir können auch weiterhin zu 4 immer das gleich schreiben und das mach ich jetzt auch^^ sehr schön nur mag ich persönlich diesen cis-brei nicht.und aus dem unteren kann ich beim besten willen keine pistolen heraussehen? o.O

edit sagt:auch mir istja jemand dazwischen gekommen ich glaube wir sollten hier die beiträge mit @[name des vorposters]: anfangen^^


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Gute Idee^^
@chopi: Das sind auch keine Pistolen. Das sind Kanonen, Vorderladerkanonen. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Animal lover: 6 punkte  und du zeigst was du magst. 8/10 oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) einfach alles wiederholen^^


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Etwas überladen (3/10)


----------



## Lurock (7. Dezember 2007)

Choopi, mein Lieblings-Pole! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schöne Signatur haddu da!
Einfallsreich wenn auch, nach meinem
Geschmack, viel zu bunt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 Punkten!

EDIT: Die "Begrüßung" war nicht abwertend gemeint(!),
         büdde nich in den falschem Hals kriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 2: Postet mal langsamer, andauernd kommen welche dazwischen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

@blizzardboy:
ich hab zwar letein abr kann nun wirklich nicht wissen was des bedutet
und der ava nervt (ja ich bin junge,trotzdem XD) 3/10 (ne übersetzung wäre n1)


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

woher weisstn du das ich pole bin? O.O 
achstimmt hab ich ja schon i.wo gesagt^^
solange das wort "gepolt" nicht fällt kanns mir recht sein^^


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann finds heraus wenns dich interessiert ^^

EDIT: Ausserdem wegen Avatar, geht doch um Sig und nicht ums Bildchen =P


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

@blizzardboy:

ok lingua heisst doch überschwemmung oder so??
iudicium ist n fall von urteil 
et heisst und 
mehr weiss ich nicht...

is mir ja auch egal^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Na die Signatur von Blizardboy find ich gar nicht so schlecht hat schon was.
Nicht überladen aber irgendwie auch nicht langweilig (Geschmackssache halt).
Nicht nervend,nicht zu aggressiv deshlab 7/10.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Hast schon recht mit dem Ava. Wenn schon sowas sein muss, nimm den hier.
Ansonsten: Latein stinkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Woah Leute, macht mal langsam -.- geht ja garnicht hier...


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich übersetz das mal schnell frei:

ET LINGUA EIUS LOQETUR IUDICIUM -

"Möge deine Zunge Gerechtigkeit sprechen."


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich will trotzdem ne übersetzung! XD

aus den 3worten könnte ich mir i.was mit: und die flut wird eure strafe sein odder so vorstellen. stimmt das?

(ich weiss auch nicht wie ich zu ner 3- gekommen bin XD)


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Ich übersetz das mal schnell frei:
> 
> ET LINGUA EIUS LOQETUR IUDICIUM -
> 
> "Möge deine Zunge Gerechtigkeit sprechen."



scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

nicht ganz ^^

EDIT: Mist zu spät ^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mal an alle, die meine Sig. zu groß bzw. zu unordentlich finden: Ich bin nun mal nicht der ordentliche Typ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Tja... trotzdem...
Für meinen Geschmack zu überladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

soll ich die Katze hinter der pflanze wegtun?^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

schreibt was mir ist langweilig


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Blub.


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

*ersauf*


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

/shrug
*Alles einfrier* Viel Spaß bis nächsten Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (7. Dezember 2007)

hokuspokus-zauberus-erhitzus-und-feuerresi-an-schmeiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Tipp lösch einfach das Bild in der Mitte damit wird deine Signatur kleiner und übersichtlicher. Die beiden Bilder an den Seiten würd ich bestehen lassen, da sie a) schick sind und b) der Spruch neben dem rechten Bild einfach nur genial ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Würd mal sagen so 8.4/10.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Das rechte Bild ist immer noch am genialsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Mir gefällt das Zitat am Besten.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Das von Albert Einstein?

Hm.... i-wie passt der Text nich so ganz mit Bäm... aber i-wie schon weil er ja ausm Wasser *stealth* kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

bye bin off^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Tschööööööööö


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Wieder da ihr Schlafmützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Dezember 2007)

7/10

Die Bilder finde ich klasse, die Schrift ist mir aber zu konfus. Das Albert Einstein Zitat ist dafür wieder gelungen.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie ein bisschen groß... also von der Höhe her. (find ich jedenfalls) aber gut gemacht.

Mochtest du das -BÄM!!! *Hexer down* oder Boah... langweilig diese Stoffies nicht weil du selber einer bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Boh schreib ich heute langsam

Ups sry was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 weils witzig ist. Hast du das eig selber gemacht?


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2007)

die katze im stealth(hinter denblumen) fand ich am besten in der ganzen sig^^
versuch ma alle 3 bilder auf die selbe größe zu bringen und dann nebeneinander zulegen und die komentare dnn unter die bilder. das zitat dann über den bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Aber wie bekomm ich die gleich groß? ich hab die einfach von google in die sig rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.timohummel.com/Timo%20A.%20Humm...die%20Aggro.mp3

Zieht euchs rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hörs mir grad 2 mal gleichzeitig an. Kanon voll geil


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2007)

ioch denke das sollte sogar mit paint gehen die bilder zu verkleinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den ort an dem du lebst kann man den kleiner machen?^^ du sprengst den ramen des forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@noxiel:pack die beiden bilder doch einfach nebeneinander,dan ist die sig auch nicht so hoch


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Aber dann shauts nicht so cool aus ^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Ein bisschen arg wenig, nicht für jedermann verständlich,
da ich aber Latein habe und es verstehe: 5/10 Punkten.
Könnte halt etwas mehr sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

besser?


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaa, viiel besser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Also das umgedrehte Kreuz sieht die Kirche nicht so gerne....

Deshalb: 10/10!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2007)

der spruch ist geil und die animation passt (bzw andersrum^^)
10/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Aber eig. bin ich ja zu faul um die Bilder zu verkleinern und das eine wieder zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

@ Völlig Buffed

Doch sieht sie. Das umgedrehte Kreuz ist auch als Petrus Kreuz bekannt. es ist umgekehrt weil Petrus nicht wie Jesus gekreuzigt werden wollte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Völlig Buffed
> 
> Doch sieht sie. Das umgedrehte Kreuz ist auch als Petrus Kreuz bekannt. es ist umgekehrt weil Petrus nicht wie Jesus gekreuzigt werden wollte.



Aso, dann habe ich es wahrscheinlich mit dem allseits beliebten brennenden Kreuz "verwechselt". Danke.

EDIT: Dein GIF ist der Hammer, muss immerwieder feiern wenn ich diese Blume sehe. xD


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

thx^^ asow 10/10 au 

Böhse Onkelz sin einfach unerreicht


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Edith: Danke, K0l0ss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

9/10

Ich find das Zitat von Einstein genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Mmmmh, schwer schwer...
..Slipknot gut... Metallica gut....
...Disturbed naja... Dragonforce *hust hust*..
Naja, isch geb` dir da mal 8/10 Punkten, weil du`s bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man zitiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja da gibt es einen extra Button zu erst auf ´´neue Antwort´´ und dann oben in der Zeile auf das Logo mit den Häckchen einmal draufklicken dann den Text den du zitieren möchtest einfügen und dann wieder auf den Zitatbutton um das Zitat zu beenden. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

entweder 





> Beispiel ["slash"quote] das slash durch / ersetzen.
> oder einfach unter dem beitrag welchen du zitieren willst rechts unten auf zitat klicken und dann auf antwort.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

ich finde das häckchen nicht^^

Edit: ah habs gefunden ist so eine sprechblase


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

> Ja da gibt es einen extra Button zu erst auf ´´neue Antwort´´ und dann oben in der Zeile auf das Logo mit den Häckchen einmal draufklicken dann den Text den du zitieren möchtest einfügen und dann wieder auf den Zitatbutton um das Zitat zu beenden. Fertig smile.gif



danke


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

Mann, völligBuffeD der eine der sich selbst abschlachtet war viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach, ich werkel schon die ganze Zeit rum, aber irgendwie kommt kein Lichtblitz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja is zwar ganz ok, aber naja etwas eintönig und so...

4 von 10 Pkt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Naja is zwar ganz ok, aber naja etwas eintönig und so...
> 
> 4 von 10 Pkt.



Habs wieder geändert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (9. Dezember 2007)

hm man bekommt viele Informationen und kann den User n bissl einschätzen eig ganz gut^^


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich bekommt man nur einen Eindruck über den Musikgeschmack, das muss nicht was mit seinem Allg. zu tun haben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Im Gewissen sinne schon. Umso mehr Bands/Sänger aufgelistet sind, umso besser kann man sich ein Bild der Persönlichkeit machen - auch wenn diese Einschätzung nicht weit genug reicht, um etwas definitives zu sagen.


----------



## Durlok (10. Dezember 2007)

zwar ned meine soundrichtung 
aber ich gebe dir 8/10 Punkten

musik ist doch etwas wunderbares ; )


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir wird ganz anders... ^^

geile Sig 7/10 pkt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Dezember 2007)

Durlok schrieb:


> zwar ned meine soundrichtung
> aber ich gebe dir 8/10 Punkten
> 
> musik ist doch etwas wunderbares ; )



Darf ich fragen, was du hörst? Nur, damit ich mal einen Satz loswerden kann, den ich bisher nie anwenden konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belandra (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünschte vom Lateinunterricht wäre noch was hängengeblieben, dann würd ichs vielleicht auch verstehen.

Ansonsten sehr nett, auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Blick wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (10. Dezember 2007)

Niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Belandra schrieb:


> Ich wünschte vom Lateinunterricht wäre noch was hängengeblieben, dann würd ichs vielleicht auch verstehen.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr nett, auf jeden Fall einen zweiten Blick wert.
> 
> ...



Willst wissen was es heißt?


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

*Gwynny.*
Standard.
Kein Banner(Das von Buffed zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),keine Flashanimation, und kein besonderes Zitat oder etwas in die Richtung.Da ich Square Enix aber toll finde und du anscheinend Final Fantasy magst kriegts du
*6/10​*


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal
Informativ, sagt etwas über dich aus, schön klein und kompakt.
8/10


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

*Szyslak*
Gefällt mir da...
...sie schön bunt ist
...sie kreativ ist
...sie sich bewegt

*9/10*​


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

*Szyslak*

Ganz cool, hab ich aber schon zu oft gesehen

6/10 Pkt.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

*Blizardboy
*Gefällt mir nicht da...
...ich den Text nicht verstehe(Obwohl ich Latein habe)
...sie steril wirkt
...nicht bunt ist
Wenn du mir sagst was da steht gibts Punkte dazu
*3/10*​


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

7/10 weil es ein paar sachen über dich aussagt... tjo...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Dezember 2007)

4/10
Tiger-overkill, da hat wohl jemand zuviel Kellogg's Frosties gegessen. Auch nicht wirklich witzig.

Einstein Zitate kommen dagegen eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Belandra geht es in deiner sig darum,das du aufgehört hast?
die über mir gefälllt mir nict,sorry 7/10 ( da es nur subjektiv ist)


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

> *Szyslak*
> Gefällt mir da...
> ...sie schön bunt ist
> ...sie kreativ ist
> ...


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Szyslak*
> 
> Ganz cool, hab ich aber schon zu oft gesehen
> 
> 6/10 Pkt.


Tz! Zu spät! Zorkal war schneller, also zählt seine Bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem mag ich nicht täglich meine Signatur ändern.

BTT:
Thorrak Dun Morogh
7,5/10 sieht witzig und nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

@ Thorrak... naja.. ich find deine auch nicht witzig und eig. blöd also... 0/10 

Da hat wohl wieder einer zu viel Hass auf Dudus

Und du hast einfach ein Bild.. sonst einfach GAR NIX... einfallslos...

Aber Szylak... deins ist voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wegschmeiß*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wieder einer zu viel Hass auf Dudus


Stimmt, hast du recht, deswegen hab ich sie fix geändert.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

Na DAS ist mal geil DDDD 10/10

Achja.. und auf Google ein gutes Bild zu finden ist leider nicht soo einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Dezember 2007)

Hey...das Pic ist nice...8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Mist..da war einer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2007)

@Thorrak Dun Morogh

hehe lol die is doch ma geil^^ obwohl ich das auch nicht witzig finde!^^
8/10 (woher haste die denn alle?)

2 LEUTE VOR MIR? 0.o -.-


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Dezember 2007)

@Chopi
Tja, das wüsstet ihr wohl gern^^

Ok, ok, ich verrats dir.

Hab vor 2 Monaten mal ein paar von den Mottobildchen gemacht. Außerdem war mir langweilig, da wollt ich mal ein bißchen hier rumposten. Da ich allerdings vorher keine Signatur hatte und ich meinen Nachpostern auch was zum Nörgeln geben wollte hab ich einfach eins davon in die Signatur geklatscht.

Und ich mag meine Kettensäge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... ich hab ein Bild in Paint verkleinert, aber wie kann ich das jetzt in die Sig. einfügen?? Ich kann nur die Url eingeben aber wie ich von meinem Desktop was einfügen weiß ich nicht.  

Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

> Hmmm... ich hab ein Bild in Paint verkleinert, aber wie kann ich das jetzt in die Sig. einfügen?? Ich kann nur die Url eingeben aber wie ich von meinem Desktop was einfügen weiß ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstmal das Bild in JPG speichern, ich hoffe das hast du getan. Dann auf www.imageshack.us das gewünschte Bild uploaden. Nun müssten 8 Zeilen kommen, mit unterschiedlichen URLs. Wähle die letzte, bzw. unterste und kopiere diese. Nun gehst du hier auf buffed.de in deinen Einstellungen in den Signaturbereich. Da klickst du auf ´´Bild einfügen´´ und fügst die auf imageshack.us kopierte URL ein.
Das wars.
Zum Topic:
*Schurkissmo: 6/10*
Besser als das Vorherige. I like Tigers :>
Und danke für dein Lob.

Edit : Ok, wie ich sehe hat es sich erledigt.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

Der rechts ist aber ein Leopard *Klugscheiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir gefiel der der Tiger besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Der is auch ok.


----------



## Belandra (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Willst wissen was es heißt?



Ja bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich wette es ist was total Einfaches was natürlich dann in Lateinisch klasse klingt. Mein damaliger Lehrer hatte für sowas viel übrig.


----------



## Belandra (11. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> Belandra geht es in deiner sig darum,das du aufgehört hast?



Nein, bin noch aktiv bei WOW dabei, die Sig sagt aus, dass meine Gnomin ihrer treuen Elfengefährtin für ihre Gesellschaft und Hilfe dankt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Zeilen sind aus nem Lied.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

Man soll hier Signaturen bewerten.. Nur mal so.. btw...

Belandra 8/10
bunt, sieht gut aus, bisschen zu groß; aber das Größenverhältnis des Gnomes und der Nachtelfe passt glaube ich nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

die sig über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm 

weiß - orange - blau 
schrift - schwarz 

hmmm - naja 
ich sag mal 7/10 
obowhl ich dem ja noch ne sig schulde - ich aber zur zeit 0 zeit hab ;( 
hab ned mal zeit mir selber ne sig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

Jaja is kla b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Sig bekommt 6/10 ! Warum? Ich habe den Ninja hier her geholt und er wurde mir mehrfach geklaut! Daher -> zu oft vorhanden im Board!
Und dein Text ist nichts allzu besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jaja is kla b1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, kenne den Ninja eigentlich nur von B1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wer war wohl zuerst?

Und ja ja, ich weiß, meine Sig ist auch oberflächlich, hat ja jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Oh, kenne den Ninja eigentlich nur von B1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wahahahhaah OWNED @ SZY !!!!!!!

jaja der ninja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mein text - ist einfach nur der hammer =) 

btw huntara - naja standard gell 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

> wahahahhaah OWNED @ SZY !!!!!!!
> 
> jaja der ninja
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
DU ALTER NACHMACHER!!!!!!!!!
Naja... sind aber jute 7/10!
Vogelviecher ftw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> DU ALTER NACHMACHER!!!!!!!!!
> Naja... sind aber jute 7/10!
> Vogelviecher ftw..
> ...



hey die hab ich mir jetzt extra rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil das lass ich mir doch nicht nachsagen ! die sig hat NIEMAND !!! =) hrhrh


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

8/10...

Die gefällt mir...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem die Sprüche drunter...aber das Bild ist auch ok.


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

6/10 da ich kein Metal Fan bin aber ist ganz okay

btw ich würde die Userbars nebeneinander machen und das bild untendrunter oder oberhalb der Userbars platzieren.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

hmmm was mal anderes als die buffed karten 

aber so richtig vom hocker haut es mich auch nicht
die userbars - naja - hat auch schon jeder irgendwie.

naja ich geb dir mal 5/10 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Spruch in deiner Sig .is genial!
 von 10 Pkt.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Der Spruch in deiner Sig .is genial!
> von 10 Pkt.



10/10.

Latein gefällt mir. Nur kann ich kein Latein, auch wenn ich es gewählt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Dezember 2007)

*K0l0ss
*Die Signatur gefällt mir nicht da...
...ich Metal nicht leiden kann
...sie komisch aufgebaut ist
aber immerhin keine umgedrehten Kreuze oder so ein Humbug
5/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (11. Dezember 2007)

6/10, da es jede/r hat. 

Hab mal ne neue probiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Du stehst viel zu sehr auf Tiger. -.-

Deshalb nur 8/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, dieses "Ich-mag-das-und-das"-Ding hat nu jeder,
aber der Satz darunter gefällt mir und die .gif auch!
Deswegen 7/10 Punkten.

PS: Wird Hesenjagt nicht so "Hexenjagd" geschrieben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> PS: Wird Hesenjagt nicht so "Hexenjagd" geschrieben?



Hab ich doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2007)

hab deine alte signatur mehr gemocht di ehatte ne eigene idee,war witzig. die is nur noch zusammen geklickt und das nict mal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid 2/10


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Der Spruch in deiner Sig .is genial!
> von 10 Pkt.



welcher spruch den hab 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.

chopi - für mich ein wenig zu viel userbars.
wenn du ein paar wegmachst und das gif bild in die mitte ist es besser
6/10 punkte - da ja noch ausbaufähig !


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hab deine alte signatur mehr gemocht di ehatte ne eigene idee,war witzig. die is nur noch zusammen geklickt und das nict mal gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


knuffig , passt zum ava , ich mag druiden 
leider fehlt das gewisse etwas ... das richtig besondere !
8/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann mal was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol... Das ist mal cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mal was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn nur diese Hasen und das ganze Zeug


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

Hat was 8/10.


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb meinst nicht mich oder?^^

satan:was fehlt dir denn z.b.?

paladin:nur texte find ich meistens fade in soner sig 6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du ein paar wegmachst und das gif bild in die mitte ist es besser
> 6/10 punkte - da ja noch ausbaufähig !



Uno momento!

EDIT: So, einmal alles inne Mitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (11. Dezember 2007)

@VölligBuffeD:   Das Alte gefiel mir besser.... war nicht so voll gestopft und der Text neben neben dem "Selbstmörder" war einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 weil es immer noch da ist aber... i-wie so viel Banner. Und die hat mittlerweile jede 4te Sig

--- Jag-t- mit d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ok. Ihr lasst mir auch keinen Spass. >.>

Warte kleines bissle.

EDIT - So?


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hab ich doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du nicht, zumindest seh ich das gerade anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast du nicht, zumindest seh ich das gerade anders...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steht doch HEXENjagt. o.O


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

9/10 richtig cool.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da steht doch HEXENjagt. o.O


Oh, lol, habe mich bei meinem post verschrieben,
ich wollte eigl darauf hinaus, wird das net mit "d" am
Ende geschrieben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ah ja, da hast Du vollkommen recht. *umänder*


----------



## Deatho (11. Dezember 2007)

ich finde die signatur ganz geil mit dem komischen typ


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Sehr Standart 2/10 pkt.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hachja, Latein. Wenigstens etwas Anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 Pkt.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhhhh...

Bin zwar leider kein Fan der Serien, aber naja is ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 pkt.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Dezember 2007)

NICE SIG! Aber auch nur, weil ich Elfenlied vergöttere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

2/10


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

12/10 warum nur


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

10/10 

weil Sinnfrei


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

5/10...ist irgendwie langweilig...nur ein Link zu deinem Blog


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

stimmt ich sollte mir auch 20 Bilder reinklatschen um vom geschriebenen abzulenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja 1,5/10


----------



## Spongebopp (12. Dezember 2007)

Gutes Wortspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

9/10

Da kommt Farbe rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

MIr gefällt der Skull...8/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

1 Punkt pro Banner (Das ich  ebenso mag) + Zusatzpunkt für die Anordnung:

6/10


----------



## AnsgarSaar (12. Dezember 2007)

7/10  -  ist auch mal was anderes, zwar etwas blutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
            aber dennoch witzig. Ansonsten 'fast' schon
            Standard.


----------



## Schurkissimo (12. Dezember 2007)

Char Information... hat jeder 2 Punkte. Banner auch... 2 Punkte. BF (weiß jetzt nicht welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Lonith (12. Dezember 2007)

5/10 etwas langweilige abstrakte bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Dezember 2007)

8/10

ersetz dein Game-Rig durch was persönliches wie zB Gaming Profil


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (12. Dezember 2007)

7/10, finde diese gameprofile net so toll, aber jedem das seine! find den satz am ende aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

Österreichischer deutscher volksgenosse ..gibt schomma 5/10 dazu noch hübsche Bars und Jessica Alba (heisses Gerät) machen 8/10


----------



## Jácks (12. Dezember 2007)

7/10
eine sehr schöne Animation


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, ich steh net so auf Musikantenstadl... 
Aber ich spiel mal den Unparteiischen und gebe
8/10 Punkten!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Gorgoroth ftw, Antichrist ftw, dein Blog ftw macht jedes 3,33 Pkt.
Ergo, ipso facto 9,99 was man ja mit 10 gleichsetzen kann. Moep.


----------



## Belandra (13. Dezember 2007)

Sagt was über deine Interessen aus, sehr schön.

Und besonders die letzten 2 Sätze gefallen mir. Ist es doch die blanke Wahrheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 und einen Pluspunkt für die animierten Smilies = glatt 10!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

7/10 weil zu Gross


----------



## Fauzi (13. Dezember 2007)

8/10

Schlicht und einfach


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

1/10

Rein garnichts einfallen lassen.


----------



## Fauzi (13. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt darum hab ich ja gar keine Sig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich brauche keine krass-zentrierte Sig um cooler zu sein ^^


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

10/10

Aber nicht für die Sig sondern für das Kommetar an VölligBuffeD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch alles NEID!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag den Typen am PC ^^ erinnert mich immer an 

Den echten Gangsta am PC

( 7 | 10 )


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Immernoch 9/10 Punkten!
Aber Blizardboy, heftisch im Postfieber?^^


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja muss eine ganzen Tag aufholen ^^

Hab gestern nur für die schei* Mahte Arbeit gelernt ^^


----------



## Gwynny (13. Dezember 2007)

...OK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist schön, kann ich aber nichts mit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG Gwynny


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich liebe FF

(8/10) pkt.


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

deine sig ist ja vom letzten mal strukturierter geworden!
naja mir fehlt immer noch ne übersetzung inner sigXD aber egal 8/10


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

10/10 Punkten, gefällt mir suuper!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Mit übersetzung schauts aber doof aus ^^

(7|10) pkt.

P.S. mit weißem Hintergrund sehe es noch besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: fuuuu, zu lahm...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (13. Dezember 2007)

6/10 weil ich nun einen Satz mehr nicht verstehe.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Was verstehst denn nicht?

(8|10) pkt.

Der vom Homer ist der beste ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

@ The Holy Paladin,

10/10 Punkten! Sehr schöne Sprüche...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Metal und ihre Kreuze...

(8|10) pkt. ^^


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

hab ne neue die wird euch gefallen^^


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Na dann her damit!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Lol, desch is ja ma goil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

ich bin aber auch blin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Na dann her damit!


SELFPWNED, er hat sie doch schon lange drin!
Schaust drunter siehst du ein Link zu Thread
wo sein wir gerade!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> SELFPWNED, er hat sie doch schon lange drin!
> Schaust drunter siehst du ein Link zu Thread
> wo sein wir gerade!



SELFPWNED!

guck was ich schon geschrieben hab!!!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> SELFPWNED!
> 
> guck was ich schon geschrieben hab!!!


Scheise, du wars schneller is ja gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

selfpwnd @ alle XD so und mit der spam ich jetzt in wow / war -algemein^^


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (14. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuu...elfenlied... 100/10 (nein, die zweite null ist kein Tippfehler -.-)


----------



## Dreamweaver (14. Dezember 2007)

Sehr nettes Zitat - auch etwas alltägliches drann an der Sache^^. Leider kann ich mit dem Final Fantasy "part" der sig nicht so viel mit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dennoch schön

edit * fast vergessen ^^ 7,5/10  (weil mir der FF kasten sagte ich wäre "Squall" und daher Kalt & Antisocial und das stimmt mal überhaupt nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (14. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön gestaltetes Banner! Gefällt mir sehr gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch der Spruch dazu hat mich zum Lächeln veranlasst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Zitat is ganz ok, aber der Rest gefällt mich nicht so.

(4|10) pkt.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> *Blizardboy
> *Gefällt mir nicht da...
> ...ich den Text nicht verstehe(Obwohl ich Latein habe)
> ...sie steril wirkt
> ...



So habe eine neue =)


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

ist des n insider? XD sofern nicht naja 5/10


----------



## Zorkal (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ist des n insider? XD sofern nicht naja 5/10


???
Das ist eine Alternativeband.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

na dann hab ich mich ma wieder selbst ins Aus gedisst XD
na dann bissl ist es doch shcön 9/10 da mir das bild an sich nicht gefällt oO


----------



## Humfred (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> na dann hab ich mich ma wieder selbst ins Aus gedisst XD
> na dann bissl ist es doch shcön 9/10 da mir das bild an sich nicht gefällt oO




Ich mag Bären! 9/10


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

ok ich oute mich letztens  ja nur noch als kompleter looeser XD
aber ich hab das bild nie verstanden. need help XD


----------



## Humfred (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ok ich oute mich letztens  ja nur noch als kompleter looeser XD
> aber ich hab das bild nie verstanden. need help XD




*zeigt auf den Nachtschwärmer Thread*


----------



## Alcasim (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ok ich oute mich letztens  ja nur noch als kompleter looeser XD
> aber ich hab das bild nie verstanden. need help XD



1/10, weil du schon den ganzen Tag rumspammst und nur auf posts aus bist, hoffe du kriegst ne Schreibsperre, wie die meisten Spammer hier....
In deiner Signatur hast ja auch schon zu deinen wahnsinnig informativen Posts gelinkt!


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> 1/10, weil du schon den ganzen Tag rumspammst und nur auf posts aus bist, hoffe du kriegst ne Schreibsperre, wie die meisten Spammer hier....
> In deiner Signatur hast ja auch schon zu deinen wahnsinnig informativen Posts gelinkt!



stimme dir vollkommen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und was hat es dir nu gebracht? der thread war von anfang an auf spam hin und bei dem wirds auch bleiben
am besten sind ja immer solche leute die mit du spammst selbst spammen,naja mir is diese meinung egal ich hab hier freude am sigs beurteilen
(auserdem mach ich wenigstens zielorientierten spam)


> hoffe du kriegst ne Schreibsperre, wie die meisten Spammer hier....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> stimme dir vollkommen zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha, und dafür müssen alle deine komische Signatur beurteilen und haben keine andere mehr zur Auswahl?! Sehr schöner Gedanke

Und der Thread war nicht von Anfang an auf Spam aus... Spam ist was, das man nicht braucht bzw irgendetwas was nicht zum Thema passt, und kaum ein Thread hier hat das beabsichtigt vor. Der Sinn dieses Threades ist Signaturen zu beurteilen, und schau mal wieviel du schon gespammt hast... Ausserdem denke ich, das kaum User hier dauernd die gleiche Signatur bewerten wollen.

Und ja, ist schon möglich das ich gerade auch Spam "produziere", allerdings ist es mir egal wenn alle meine Posts gelöscht werden, wir geht es hier um WoW und um das Allgemein diskutieren wie man es in einem Forum tut. Und wenn man das beabsichtigt ist die Postanzahl echt irrelevant! 

Ps. Falls du noch irgendwelche Argumente hast (was ich mir bei dir kaum vorstellen kann) dann schick sie mir per PM. Ist im Interesse aller, denke ich ;/


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

b2t, deiner sig:
buffedanzeige hat fast jeder.
der spruch ist zwar noch nicht soo verbreitet aber auch nicht mehr wirklich der bringer,obwohl ich ihn mag.du hast deinen twink nicht auch noch mit der buffed-sig bearbeitet was die sig nicht zu groß und im ganzes schön gestaltet macht -> 6/10


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

*chopi
*Deine Signatur gefällt mir mir nicht ganz so gut da...
...die Schrift verpixelt ist
...die Animationen einen schwarzen Hintergrund haben
*6/10*​


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Dezember 2007)

Richtig cool 8/10.


----------



## Littleheroe (15. Dezember 2007)

bloc party gefällt mir. aber das bild is nicht das beste, was es gibt. such vllt mal ein schöneres^^

6/10


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> bloc party gefällt mir. aber das bild is nicht das beste, was es gibt. such vllt mal ein schöneres^^
> 
> 6/10


Was schlägst du denn für ein Bild vor?Ich finde kaum brauchbares.Die BIlder der Band sind alle viel zu groß,deswegen hab ich ein Albumcover genommen
*
Littleheroe
*Die Signatur gefällt mir da...
...es keine Standardbuffedcharakterkarte ist
...sie schlicht und minimalistisch wirkt.
*8/10*​


----------



## Humfred (15. Dezember 2007)

Finde deine Signatur schön, da ich Bloc Party auch mag.

10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Dezember 2007)

eine sehr schöne und lustige signatur,*aber ich geb dir nur 7/10 weil das zu fett ist*


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

*Jácks
*Ich mag Green Day nicht so gerne aber das Banner ist nett,was man vom Guitar Hero-Banner nicht sagen kann.
Deswegen 6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

9/10

Abgesehen davon das es ein Albumcover ist, was ich nicht wusste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , finde ich das Bild schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Was ist mit deiner Signatur passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oh Nein! Naja, dennoch einfallsreich, aber
die alte fand ich besser! 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist mit deiner Signatur passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WAAAAAAAH
Umgedrehte Kreuze und hässliche Viecher
1/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1/10 ich mag Bloc Party nicht!
Aber wenigstens etwas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

wow was für gegensätze in dieser signatur. Zum einem ein heiliges Symbol der katholischen Kirche zum anderen eine der größten 'anti christen' poser bands von denen ich je gelesen hab.
darunter noch ein userbar antichrist. was auch immer ein antichrist ist.

macht insgesamt 0/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Kirche hat das umgedrehte Kreuz doch nur zum heiligen Symbol gemacht,
um das, was es eigentlich darstellt, abzuschwächen! Aber es gibts noch Leute
die der Kirche nicht verfallen und ihr alles Glauben was sie auf die Straße rotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

*Besieger*
Die Signatur gefällt mir da...
...die Flashanimation super ist
Aber die Buffeduserbar(Da überflüssig im Buffedforum ) kostet dich den zehnten Punkt
*9/10


*@Lurock
Ich bin nicht gläubig aber was du da von dir gibts ist total lächerlich.Das Kreuz steht für einen Christen der nicht so wie Jesus gekreuzigt werden wollte.Nur irgendwelche dummen Poser wollten halt voll die Revoluzzer sein und haben der Kirche den Krieg erklärt.In ihrer unendlichen Kreativität haben sie das Kreuz einfach umgedreht damit sie böse wirken.​​


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock's Signatur hat bei mir auf alle fälle 15 von 10 Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

aha wenn du meinst lurock. ohne diese kirche , der anscheinend viele leute 'verfallen' sind, würden wir heute noch auf den Bäumen leben und unsere Kinder irgendwelchen pseudo Gottheiten opfern aber gut...


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> @Lurock
> Ich bin nicht gläubig aber was du da von dir gibts ist total lächerlich.Das Kreuz steht für einen Christen der nicht so wie Jesus gekreuzigt werden wollte.Nur irgendwelche dummen Poser wollten halt voll die Revoluzzer sein und haben der Kirche den Krieg erklärt.In ihrer unendlichen Kreativität haben sie das Kreuz einfach umgedreht damit sie böse wirken.


Nein, die Kirche hat es einem heiligen Symbol gemacht, nachdem
es die dummen Poser benutzt haben. Und die Kirche ist ja viel
kreativier als die "Revoluzzer", die haben nämlich ein Buch geschrieben
in dem ein Mensch zaubern kann! Uuui, ganz toll und weil das so
ein Unfug ist muss man es glauben! In ein paar tausend
Jahren erklärt die Kirche Harry Potter zum Heiligen!


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> aha wenn du meinst lurock. ohne diese kirche , der anscheinend viele leute 'verfallen' sind, würden wir heute noch auf den Bäumen leben und unsere Kinder irgendwelchen pseudo Gottheiten opfern aber gut...


Warum sollte man ohne die Kirche auf Bäumen leben? Ihr habt
das alles den Wissenschaftlern zu verdanken! Die Kirche hat
euch in *2000 Jahren gar nichts gebracht!* und das wird sie
in Zukunft auch nicht!


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, die Kirche hat es einem heiligen Symbol gemacht, nachdem
> es die dummen Poser benutzt haben. Und die Kirche ist ja viel
> kreativier als die "Revoluzzer", die haben nämlich ein Buch geschrieben
> in dem ein Mensch zaubern kann! Uuui, ganz toll und weil das so
> ...


Das Symbol existiert schon viel länger als deine komische Antichristbewegung.
Außerdem ist alles in der Bibel als Metapher zu verstehen,da sind sich die meisten Theologen einig.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das Symbol existiert schon viel länger als deine komische Antichristbewegung.
> Außerdem ist alles in der Bibel als Metapher zu verstehen,da sind sich die meisten Theologen einig.


Ja, das sagen sie, nachdem sie anfangs über tausend Jahre andere Religionen
verfolgt haben und Millionen von Menschen getötet haben, wenn ich das getan
hätte, wäre ich mir auch sicher das es eine Metapher ist! Und Feinde der 
Kirche gabs schon seit ihrer Gründung!


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

*hust* Verkaufe Ablassbriefe oder wollt ihr ins Fegefeuer *ironie*


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, das sagen sie, nachdem sie anfangs über tausend Jahre andere Religionen
> verfolgt haben und Millionen von Menschen getötet haben, wenn ich das getan
> hätte, wäre ich mir auch sicher das es eine Metapher ist! Und Feinde der
> Kirche gabs schon seit ihrer Gründung!


Ja die Leute von damals kontrollieren bis Heute die Kirche...
Jedes Volk,Jede Religion hatte seine schwarze Zeit


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Leute, welche die Kirche heute führen, sind genau
solche Machtfanatiker wie damals auch! Der Papst ist ein
Mensch und laut der Kirche über uns allen, warum? Und
als kleines Beispiel das Buch "Sakrileg", was sagte er
gleich noch dazu?: "Lest dieses Buch.. ..nicht!" Warum?
Weil es eine andere Theorie vertitt? Das ich nicht lache,
was meint der wo er steht? Auf meiner List ganz unten!


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

die kirche  ist zB dafür verantwortlich dass wir heute ein Europa ham das einigermaßen geeint ist, dass wir nicht mehr heidnischen Okkultismus betrieben. vielmehr würde es ohne die katholische kirche weder eine deutsche kultur noch irgend ein Deutschland geben. Diese Antichristen berufen sich auf die Geschichte doch ham se keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Leute, welche die Kirche heute führen, sind genau
> solche Machtfanatiker wie damals auch! Der Papst ist ein
> Mensch und laut der Kirche über uns allen, warum? Und
> als kleines Beispiel das Buch "Sakrileg", was sagte er
> ...


1. Quelle?Und was hat das mit Machtfanatismus zutun ein Buch nicht gut zu finden?Oo
2.Ist das ein Grund für dich dir Antichristenkram in deine Signatur zu packen?Überall gibt es Spinner natürlich auch in der Religion aber es gibt sicherlich auch viele tolerante Christen die das Buch selber (ge)lesen (haben).
Und damals war das viel Schlimmer...Stichworte:Hexenverfolgung,Kreuzzüge und Ablasse.Von dem allen hat sich dir Kirche getrennt.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> 1. Quelle?Und was hat das mit Machtfanatismus zutun ein Buch nicht gut zu finden?Oo
> 2.Ist das ein Grund für dich dir Antichristenkram in deine Signatur zu packen?Überall gibt es Spinner natürlich auch in der Religion aber es gibt sicherlich auch viele tolerante Christen die das Buch selber (ge)lesen (haben).
> Und damals war das viel Schlimmer...Stichworte:Hexenverfolgung,Kreuzzüge und Ablasse.Von dem allen hat sich dir Kirche getrennt.


1. Das hat insofern etwas damit zu tun, dass
er uns etwas vorschreiben will...
2. Wenn Bin Laden sich seiner Schuld bekennen
würde und sich für alles Entschuldigen würde,
dann wäre er deiner Meinung nach nicht mehr
schuldig? Anscheinend nicht, denn die Kirche
hat nicht viel mehr getan, als zu sagen, das
ist alles Vergangenheit und es war nicht die
Absicht der unserer heutigen Gemeinde etc. ...


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Das hat insofern etwas damit zu tun, dass
> er uns etwas vorschreiben will...
> 2. Wenn Bin Laden sich seiner Schuld bekennen
> würde und sich für alles Entschuldigen würde,
> ...


2. Was für ein extrem dämlicher Vergleich,Bin Laden lebt noch und hat die Taten bewusst in Auftrag gegeben.
Die heutige Kirche kann relativ wenig für die Gräueltaten von vor 500-1000 Jahren.


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

> 2. Was für ein extrem dämlicher Vergleich,Bin Laden lebt noch und hat die Taten bewusst in Auftrag gegeben.
> Die heutige Kirche kann relativ wenig für die Gräueltaten von vor 500-1000 Jahren.



seh ich genauso. ich mein wir sin ja auch keine massenmörder. können ja au nix für die gräultaten vor 50 jahrn.


----------



## Bloodbringer (15. Dezember 2007)

Nicht mein Thema aber eine Signatur ist immer Geschmacks Sache ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> 2. Was für ein extrem dämlicher Vergleich,Bin Laden lebt noch und hat die Taten bewusst in Auftrag gegeben.
> Die heutige Kirche kann relativ wenig für die Gräueltaten von vor 500-1000 Jahren.


Die Kirche ist aber auch noch derselbe Verein wie damals,
nur, dass andere Leute ganz oben sitzen. Dennoch hat die Kirche
nichts dazu beibetragen, ihre Schuld zu begleichen! Und das ganze
Geld was sie ja für Spenden an die Armen sammeln, was meinst
die wie viel davon bei den Armen ankommt? Das ist keine Vermutung
sondern eine Tatsachen, selbst wenn die Kirche den Leute dort hilft
(und versucht sie zu bekehren), gibt anscheinend noch Leute die
das für unnötig halten und das Geld lieber in ihre eigenen Taschen
stopfen, und die Kirche tut nichts dagegen, denn die Leute in ihren
Reihen sind ja alle makellos!


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Kirche ist aber auch noch derselbe Verein wie damals,
> nur, dass andere Leute ganz oben sitzen. Dennoch hat die Kirche
> nichts dazu beibetragen, ihre Schuld zu begleichen! Und das ganze
> Geld was sie ja für Spenden an die Armen sammeln, was meinst
> ...


Ja klar...wo kann man den 30. Kreuzzug heute Abend nochmal Live verfolgen?


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ja klar...wo kann man den 30. Kreuzzug heute Abend nochmal Live verfolgen?


Im Vatikan, die zeigen doch heute Abend eine Dia-Show mit
Dokumenten aus der Zeit die besagen das sie die Größten
und Besten waren, und wieviele "Heiden" sie bis dato verbrannt haben,
dazu gibts einen Sektempfang, den sie eigens mit ihren Sklaven
eingeübt haben!


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

> Die Kirche ist aber auch noch derselbe Verein wie damals,
> nur, dass andere Leute ganz oben sitzen. Dennoch hat die Kirche
> nichts dazu beibetragen, ihre Schuld zu begleichen! Und das ganze
> Geld was sie ja für Spenden an die Armen sammeln, was meinst
> ...



meinst du das ganze geld dass irgendwelche live aid konzerte sammeln ist jeh bei den armen in afrika gelandet?
dann ham die römer sich je bei den karthagern entschuldigt? ham die türken sich bei den österreichern je dafür entschuldigt wien belagert zu ham?


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist mit deiner Signatur passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was denn? Einfach aus Dragonforce nen Banner gemacht und ein neues Bild reingehauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> meinst du das ganze geld dass irgendwelche live aid konzerte sammeln ist jeh bei den armen in afrika gelandet?
> dann ham die römer sich je bei den karthagern entschuldigt? ham die türken sich bei den österreichern je dafür entschuldigt wien belagert zu ham?


Mmh, ich verstehe dich nicht ganz, auf wessen Seite bist du jetzt eigentlich?
Und:
1. nein
2. nein
3. nein

aber die Römer gibts nicht mehr, und die meisten Türken sind heute noch
"schlauer" als damals...


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh, ich verstehe dich nicht ganz, auf wessen Seite bist du jetzt eigentlich?
> Und:
> 1. nein
> 2. nein
> ...


Bei der Kirche ist das natürlich nicht der Fall...echt erstaunlich das manche Menschen krampfhaft etwas hassen wollen.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh mal nicht auf das da Oben geschriebene ein^^

Mir gefällt das Bild, ein bizzl zu helle Lichter, aber sonst gut, die Music auch^^

8/10


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

*Jack Sparrow

**Pro +*
Der Hoeckertext hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht
*
**Contra -*
Sloganizer.net weiß,mit Leuten die sich sinnfreie Sprüche in ihre Sig knallen kann man nix anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Katzenspruch gefällt mir nicht

*6/10*​


----------



## Inexort (15. Dezember 2007)

@ Zorkal
Keine Ahnung was das sein soll, aber ich geb mal 5/10 dafür.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Dezember 2007)

Find die Signatur ok der Rechner gibt nen Pluspunkt -> 7/10


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Für The Holy Paladin  würd ich  8 1/2  von 10 Punkten geben.

Besonders gut gefällt mir :  

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. "

Albert Einstein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Signatur, aaaber:
Black Metal... 15 Punkte
Hunter...  -1 Punkt
deswegen leider nur 14/10 Punkten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schöne Signatur, aaaber:
> Black Metal... 15 Punkte
> Hunter...  -1 Punkt
> deswegen leider nur 14/10 Punkten...
> ...




@Lurock 

Hab mir fürher auch mal überlegt was von Gorgoroth reinzumachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

*Shadistar
*
*Pro +
*/
*
Contra -
*Wie ich finde dummer Spruch
Sperriges Bild 

*2/10

*So habe meine mal "gebuttont" damit man vielleicht eher draufkommt das es ein Link ist.​​


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

- Kann mit der Band nix anfangen
 - Hab mal etwas weiter gelesen hier. Alternative hör ich nicht.
Netter Versuch. 2/10.


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> - Kann mit der Band nix anfangen
> - Hab mal etwas weiter gelesen hier. Alternative hör ich nicht.
> Netter Versuch. 2/10.



*Veragron

Pro +
*Tolle Smileys
Ich mag Tiere auch(*miam*)

*Contra -
*4 Serien die ich nicht mag 
Standard
*7/10*​


----------



## CemY (16. Dezember 2007)

die band hat ein gutes lied, was mir gefällt. aber das bild find ich nich besonders toll

also 5/10


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

CemY schrieb:


> die band hat ein gutes lied, was mir gefällt. aber das bild find ich nich besonders toll
> 
> also 5/10


Welches denn?
*
CemY
Pro +
*Gutes Zitat
Schlicht

Contra -
/
*8/10*​


----------



## Organasilver (16. Dezember 2007)

Kenn ich net, das Bild ist mir zu....grün.... 3/10


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, der Spruch ist gut..
Final Fantasy mag ich nicht...
Die buffed.de-userbar, ist aber wieder gut...

Mmmh, ich gebe mal 7/10 Punkten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Hmm....Lurock, Lurock...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1. Das umgedrehte Kreuz ist leider Schwachsinn

2. Gorgoroth leider ebenso

3. Den Link zum Blog hat "jeder"

4. Das Antichristbanner ist leider ebenso nicht mein Ding

Dennoch:

1. Die Farbe Schwarz ist meine Lieblingsfarbe

2. Eine schöne Anordnung


Fazit: Etwas anderes, aber nicht ansprechend: *2/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Verdammte Internetverbindung! Doppelpost. -.-


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Einmal hätte gereicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

vöööölisch: ich mag alles in deiner sig gibts nichts zu sagen^^ 10/10


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Juhuu, danki!^^
Wenigstens ein vernünftiger Mensch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Juhuu, danki!^^
> Wenigstens ein vernünftiger Mensch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube, damit meinte er mich. xD


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Wohlkaum, da lag ne Menge Zeit zwischen unsern Posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> *vöööölisch*: ich mag alles in deiner sig gibts nichts zu sagen^^ 10/10



Ich beziehe mich dabei hier rauf: Keine Ahnung wen genau er meinte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

*ich meinte völligbuffed* XD,da du ja nicht im sinne de threads gehandelt hast (hab nichts dagegen),aber hab dich nun ma ausgelassen,da du nicht reipasstest


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD trifft Lurock kritisch.
Lurock stirbt.

!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Chopi, mach die Hintergrundfarbe bei der Animation weiß, dann gibbet vllt 10/10, momentan aber nur 8/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

würd ich gerne will die leute von avatar thread aber nicht nerven^^,naja machs doch (passt aber auch nicht,da der hintergund hier nicht weis ist,sondern leicht grau...)


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt mich alle enttäuscht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^Mike.S (16. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie unheimlich, das Kreuz und diese Gorgoroth-Jungs.

5/10 weils doch recht schlicht ist


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Schön gemacht, aber etwas verpixelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen 7/10 Punkten


----------



## Shadistar (16. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread heißt ja Bewerte die Signatur über dir!

Dann werd ich das eben nochmal bei Lurock machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ganz klar 20 von 10 ..

1. Gorgoroth ist ne geile Band! 
2. Das umgedrehte Kreuz ist supi!
3. Antichrist = Rebell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

19/10 Punkten!

Black Metal... 20 Punkte
Hunter...        -1 Punkt


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Na du "Antichrist" du ^^

(6|10) pkt.

wenn man auf sowas steht is es sicher nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2007)

Elfenlied sagt alles aus...*fanboybin* 10/10


----------



## Littleheroe (17. Dezember 2007)

nett. leider nehmen sich die meisten nicht die zeit, den text zu lesen

7/10


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Dezember 2007)

die kleine flagge is cool.
die charpräsentierung hebt sich auch angenehm vom einheitsbrei ab^^

9/10 weil mir trotzdem etwas zu leer.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

7/10

Findsch halt okay :>


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2007)

Könntest Du mir bitte die Bedeutung Deiner Signatur sagen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren.
Bin damals in Latein durchgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Gwynny


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

so hab eure anweisungn befolgt (danke an eika (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

zu deiner:du könntest den you-are banner doch gleich zu dem chartest verlinken,dann wäre der link drunter überflüssig. sonst vllt noch nebeneinander,dann is sie auch kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so 6/10

&#8364;:ich seh grad die farben passen nicht ganz -.- naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nicht so genau hinschaun


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte die Bedeutung Deiner Signatur sagen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren.
> Bin damals in Latein durchgefallen
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Latein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das in Szyslak ist doch Englisch...

BTW : 6/10...find ich ein bissl zu simpel.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

oh koloss hat neu ??

6/10

vorher war bessa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

2/10

zu bunt, zu kitschig und dieser drehende Affe zu nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Dezember 2007)

*Thront
Pro -*
Schön bunt

*Contra -*
Da bewegt sich zu viel
*
**5/10*​


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Bisschen sehr Schlicht.

Da fehlt irgendwas geschriebenes. Nur ein Bild hinzuklatschen ist ziemlich langweilig. 

*2/10*


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Du hast Silent Hill in Deiner Sig, allein deswegen gibts schon 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

das bild mitm schädel mag ich,aber die kleinen teile da sehn scheisse aus,kann man nicht lesen und hat auch jeder 2

4/10


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> das bild mitm schädel mag ich,aber die kleinen teile da sehn scheisse aus,kann man nicht lesen und hat auch jeder 2
> 
> 4/10



Geb ich Dir irgendwie recht. Passt irgendwie nit zusammen. Ändere ich bei Gelegenheit mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> oh koloss hat neu ??
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...



Ihr kennst wahrscheinlich alle Magic-The Gathering nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (18. Dezember 2007)

9/10 Allein schon wegen Dragonforce und dem MTG Banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-1 wegen Weiß xD

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Signatur aber trotzdem nicht das "non-plus-ultra" deshlab 7.5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Sprüche, an denen gibt es nichts zu meckern. Einzig die Tatssache, dass kein Bild dabei ist, lässt die Signatur unter den anderen ein wenig verschwinden.
Ausserdem nehmen sich selten Leute Zeit, die Signatur durchzulesen. Deshalb muss ein Bild rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für die schönen Sprüche gibt es *7/10* Punkten.

EDIT hatt die hässlichen Rechtschreibfehler ausgemerzt.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

natürlich kennen wir magic!!!... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



völlig ich mag den silent hill banner nicht...ich mag garkeine banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Komisch, vor etwa zwei Tagen hast du meine -bis dato- unveränderte Signatur mit 10/10 bewertet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte nur ma sagen das ich magic kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da musst ich halt deine bewerten und so ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du schon spammst, dann spamme clever. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Der Hintergrund der Animationen muss noch ein klein wenig weißer, dann gibbet den zehnten Punkt.

9/10


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> BTT: Der Hintergrund der Animationen muss noch ein klein wenig weißer, dann gibbet den zehnten Punkt.



schin gesehn,aber ich möchte die liee´be eika nicht noch mehr nerven in ihrem avamach thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und modelviever geht bei mir nicht(kann die gif´s nicht speichern-.-)


----------



## Zorkal (18. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> schin gesehn,aber ich möchte die liee´be eika nicht noch mehr nerven in ihrem avamach thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hätt ich noch WoW auf meinen PC würd ich dir die Animationen mit Transparenten Hintergrund machen...geht eigentlich mit einem klick.

Hat jemand die Schriftart"Gill Sans MT" auf seinem PC?


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal 8/10
Schick; klein, kompakt, schaut gut aus und verlinkt.


----------



## Schurkissimo (19. Dezember 2007)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Satz find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Bilder sind auch gut.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Hehe. Das Zitat ist gut, die Bilder auch. Gerade die Schlange gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber versuche doch einmal, die alle auf eine Einheitsgröé zu bringen. So gibts 9/10 Punkten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. Dezember 2007)

Du guckst zwar langweilige Sendungen aber Tiere sind cool. 8/10 =)


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

der spruch geht immer.... sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen cartman?


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

southpark ftw

@thront: :/ warum immer gleich so... auffallend... einer würd doch reichen, ne?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

niemals---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Dezember 2007)

6/10...

Naja...zwar nicht Standard aber Charinfos halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Thront : 9/10 LOl...ist geil...auch wenn es auf dauer nervt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

@ thront: was soll das pic?!?

naja. was soll man schon viel anders machen?^^

disturbed +10
rest -4

6/10


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

10/10

Grund:

Das kleine weiße Kreuz verrät, das Du aus der Schweiz kommst. Ist mal was anderes.

Auch wenn viele in dieser Art eine Sig haben, so finde ich Deine sehr interessant und gut gemacht.
Außerdem ist sie verlinkt, das sind für mich volle 10 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

9/10
Gefällt mir, ist nicht zu viel und sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samen..
Totenkopf..
Samen..

Auch wenns warscheinlich kein Samen darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 9/10
> Gefällt mir, ist nicht zu viel und sieht gut aus
> 
> 
> ...



*brechgeradeamschreibtischvorlachenzusammen* wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samen....der war gut! Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich tu mein bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber meine Sig hättest trotzdem bewerten dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten weiterhin 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~o ~o ~o ~o ~o
~o ~o ~o ~o ~o
~o ~o ~o ~o ~o
~o ~o ~o ~o ~o


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich tu mein bestes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ups, sorry   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, da ich Tiere immer gut finde, meine Mutti für Eulen schwärmt, gibt es für Dich
auch 10/10 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zorkal (20. Dezember 2007)

*Huntara

Pro+
*Da bewegt sich was
Schlicht
*
Contra -
*Ein Totenkopf
Unregelmäíge Schnörkel(An den Haaren herbeigezogen ich weiß)

*8/10

*@Offtopic
Hat echt niemand den Font/Schriftart *"Gill Sans MT"?
*​*

*​


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Dezember 2007)

8/10

Ist zwar nicht meine Musik, ist aber ein gutes Pic und dazu noch verlinkt.

Und nein habe ich nicht, sry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. Dezember 2007)

Ihhhh...Magic.....die Band hingegen gefallen mir, höre zwar nicht viel von denen, aber das, was ich kenne, mag ich fast alles....hmmm...Dilemma...Magic: 0/10

Rest...9/10...macht zusammen...6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Das buffed.de Banner brauchst du in diesem Forum nicht. Dafür bekommst du schonmal keinen Punkt.
Dieses "Which FF Char are you?"-Ding sehe ich auch immer öfter, ist also nicht der Bringer - also auch keinen Punkt.

Allerdings ist der Satz zu 100% wahr und dafür gibt es sogar noch Extrapunkte.

Also *7/10*.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Dezember 2007)

Ey, Magic is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, finds sehr schön dass das Quiz gleich verlinkt ist, der Spruch ist okay, aber den Buffed-Userbar find ich unnötig... ich mein wenn du kein buffed-user wärst, wärst du nicht hier, oder? xD

/edit: ups, VölligBuffeD war schneller.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> /edit: ups, VölligBuffeD war schneller.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

bo sind gut!
die .gif ist gut!
Die Songtexte sind gut!
Alles in allem aber viiieeel zu groß.
9/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab schlichtweg keine Lust, schonwieder Lurocks Sig zu bewerten. ;_;


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

> Ich hab schlichtweg keine Lust, schonwieder Lurocks Sig zu bewerten. ;_;


Dann tu es einfach nicht und antworte auch nicht.
Naja zu deiner Sig:
6/10
Relativ nice angeordnet, aber zu viel Abstand dazwischen, etwas zu groß dadurch und plöde Serien.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi Vergron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Bewertung hast ja schon.
Und Szyslak:
8/10 Punkten.
Die komischen Tiere da mag ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

W00t und dennoch 8/10?
Gracias.
Zu Lurock:
Umgedrehte Kreuze und Mannsweiber sind nicht so mein Fall.. :/ hat aber noch was optisches an sich, daher 6,5/10


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Me have a new.
Szyslak: Netter Spruch, und lustige Orly-Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10, könnte trotzdem etwas mehr sein.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Dezember 2007)

Nette Botschaft nur mag ich Donald mehr als die Maus
7/10


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2007)

mag beide zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der buffedbanner...naja

8/10


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

So schlicht und gut wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
*seufz* Wenn man euch doch nur als Reittiere benutzen könnte. Wäre praktisch. Mount mit Stealth, giev *g*


----------



## Deathtroll (20. Dezember 2007)

10/10 bringt weihnachtsstimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, Buffed.de-Visitenkarte... Standart...
Der Bunny... ich mag Hasen nur gebraten!
Sorry, aber das ist alles net sooo meins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen: 3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, Buffed.de-Visitenkarte... Standart...
> *Der Bunny... ich mag Hasen nur gebraten!*
> Sorry, aber das ist alles net sooo meins...
> 
> ...



'nuff said.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> So schlicht und gut wie immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für geld kann man alles reiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  brr ich werd ja schon zu thront oder szyszlak (oder so der moe-ava-typ^^)
n jäger wollte mich mal zähmen war funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

b2t: die sig mag ich nicht da nur zusammengeklickt,obwohl ich den bunny mag^^ 4/10

edit:2 leute vor mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

28k Modem suxt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ......
> edit:2 leute vor mir?
> 
> 
> ...


Bäääätsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Schit.. Veragron...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> 28k Modem suxt halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es war eher neue antwort und dann 5min was anderes machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

So, hab meine Sig "geupdatet".


----------



## nalcarya (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann die Onkelz net leiden und auch ansonsten nichts was mich ansprciht, außer vielleicht das gif, den find ih noch ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichtsdestotrotz ists nett angeordet, wenn auch etwa breit.

4/10


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh, eine neue Sig....
last.fm... naja... geht so...
Mmmh, dass ich in die Hölle komme
weiß ich, aber nett, dass du mich dran
erinnerst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und der Spruch
gefällt mir gut!

Deswegen: 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Szyslak (21. Dezember 2007)

Zitat Veragron:


> Me have a new.
> Szyslak: Netter Spruch, und lustige Orly-Bilder
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mags dezent :>
Zitat chopi:


> für geld kann man alles reiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht so recht was du meinst Schoppi..

BTT:
Naja Lurock, immernoch nicht mein Fall ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiterhin 6,5/10


----------



## Jácks (21. Dezember 2007)

eine sehr schöne sig:
lustiger spruch(trifft der auf dich wirklich zu?^^)
schön bunt so mag ichs *8/10*


----------



## Huntara (21. Dezember 2007)

9/10

Green day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es blinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber leider keine Verlinkung, daher fehlt der eine Punkt.


----------



## Jácks (21. Dezember 2007)

wie verlink ich den ein bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ein schöner schädel,ich mag schädel =)

10/10


----------



## Huntara (21. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> wie verlink ich den ein bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unter Deinen Einstellungen kannst Dir ja die Sig ändern. Dann brauchst Du natürlich die hp der Verlinkung. Die kopieren und dann bei dem Bild was Du verlinken möchtest einfach in der Leiste oben verlinken lassen (diese blaue Weltkugel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso und Edit:

natürlich wieder 9/10 und wenns verlinkt ist geb ich volle 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Badomen (21. Dezember 2007)

Huntara:

9,9/10
hab ich auch als Handyhintergrund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hübsche Schriftart, auch wenn ich zu faul bin das jetzt zu entziffern. Für meine Begriffe zu schlicht. 4/10


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Ha, Vera^^ Bones ist genial, Animal....naja...und danke, wünsch ich dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jep, Bones ist Spitze....die Diagnosen immer: 'Es wurden sämtliche Knochen aus der Leiche entfernt und die Wunden über den Organen danach wieder zugenäht'.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: FF ist genial. Buffed.de userbar - naja, hier ist das ja wohl klar :> Und der Spruch ist nur zu wahr *g* auch 8/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (21. Dezember 2007)

8/10, nice... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. Dezember 2007)

schön übersichtlich,gefällt mir
das"Darkwarlock"banner ist auch sehr schön also alles in allem 9,5/10

P.S:@Huntara bilder sind jetzt verlinkt =)


----------



## The Darkwarlock (21. Dezember 2007)

10/10, Green Day ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke. Aber der Banner ist ganz schlicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Schriftart im Bild, informativ, aber minimalistisch....7/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

Spruch find ich herlich --> 8.5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Immernoch ohne Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Sprüche bleiben gut. *7/10*


----------



## Besieger (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz machen schonma 5 Punkte sieht au alles gut aus blos die schrift kann mer fasst nich lesen deswegn leider nur 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Warum bewertest du nicht den Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz :/
Stigma
5/10


----------



## Besieger (21. Dezember 2007)

> Warum bewertest du nicht den Link? tongue.gif



k seite nich schlecht -----> *9*/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Vid find ich nich so berauschend   --->   6.4/10.


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Hehe...geile Sprüche...aber Fussball kann ich net ab...von daher Punktabzug...

6/10


----------



## Jácks (21. Dezember 2007)

Zitat:4p
FF:5p
Der FF Test:0p
Buffed User bar:Überflüssig deswegen 0P
____________
*9 punkte*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Green Day beurteile ich weder gut, noch schlecht, deshalb kein Punkte. Aber dadurch, dass du MEIN (Im ernst, es ist von mir) Video verlinkt hast, bekommst du volle 10 Punkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. Dezember 2007)

böhse onkelz*schwer ausatme*naja spruch ist aber gut sagen wa mal 8,5/10 ist das in ordunung?
Welches Vid. ist deins we wanna fuck in the ass?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Jep - Schau in men Profil, da siehst du, welchen Char ich habe. Und dann guckst du nochmal den Abspann im Video an und schlussfolgerst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Onkelz...net mein Fall,2 Punkte...Stigma, geneu meine Kragenweite, 8 Punkte...macht summa sumarum 10 Punkte...minus zwei wegen Onkelz nochme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also 8/10


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2007)

6/10 
Ich bin zwiegespalten. Einerseits fuer meinen Geschmack zu unordentlich, dafuer aber eine gute Linie war Bestaendigkeit angeht. Daher die sechs Punkte.


----------



## Huntara (22. Dezember 2007)

9/10:

rot, das sind meine Farben, das strahl Hitze aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Dezember 2007)

9/10. Ich find den Skull geil...und das Zitat sowieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. Dezember 2007)

Zitat:2P
Disturbed:3P
Metalica:4P
Dragonforce:0P
Static-X:0P
BuffedUser:ÜBERFLÜSSIG 0P
My color is white:1P
_____________________
Gesamt:*10 Punkte*


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Green Day: 1 Punkt
3 Links: 3 Punkte
2 verlinkte Videos: 2 Punkte
insgesamt: 6/10 Punkte.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Kompletter Schwachsinn in der Signatur
0/10


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich nur zurück geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10 Punkten


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zurück geben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?


Omg, selfpwned....


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, selfpwned....


NOT
Ich begründe das bei mir wie auf den Seiten davor mit:
Sinnlosem Antichristgetue
Komischen Zitat
Exrtemgeschminktenmännern im Lack und Leder


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> NOT
> Ich begründe das bei mir wie auf den Seiten davor mit:
> Sinnlosem Antichristgetue
> Komischen Zitat
> Exrtemgeschminktenmännern im Lack und Leder


Deine habe ich doch auch schonmal bewertet oder?
Egal, es interessiert mich halt ein Pups, was du gehört
hast! Außerdem, mag ich dich nicht! Du findest ich
sei nervig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Deine habe ich doch auch schonmal bewertet oder?
> Egal, es interessiert mich halt ein Pups, was du gehört
> hast! Außerdem, mag ich dich nicht! Du findest ich
> sei nervig...
> ...


Wegen deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wegen deiner Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Signist! Nur, weil sie gut ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Egal, es interessiert mich halt ein Pups, was du gehört
> hast!


Sorry für den wahrscheinlichen Doppelpost aber das musste sein:Aber selber den Was hört ihr grad Fred vollspammen.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Das hat nichts damit zu tun. Und für Doppelposts bist du zu langsam.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Sorry für den wahrscheinlichen Doppelpost aber das musste sein:Aber selber den Was hört ihr grad Fred vollspammen.


Jo, denn Leute die da rein gucken, wollen sehen,
was wir hören, aber in einer Signatur in einem
"Was weiß ich.."-Thread, will ich das nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Haha!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Wow, bist du gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Sarkasmusdetektor überreich*


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Omg, Zorkal, du nennst mich nervig und
machst absichtlich sinnlose Doppelposts
und überpostest damit die von dir verlangte Antwort...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

ups.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg, jezz raus reden, das mag ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. Dezember 2007)

können ma wieder zum sinn des threads kommen?DANKE^^

Also Metal nicht mein Fall.Naja Antichrist ist so ne sache,du hast doch wohl auch freunde die christen sind oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja dir ist auch bewußt das das umgedrehte kreuz ein satansymbol sprich satanisten zeichen ist oder?

*4/10 P*


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ist es nicht. 
Ich mag Green Day ein bisschen, Bilder sind auch verlinkt....aber Mich spricht diese Signatur nicht so dolle an, 6/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Naja dir ist auch bewußt das das umgedrehte kreuz ein satansymbol sprich satanisten zeichen ist oder?



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ist es nicht. Deshalb verwundert es mich, dass Lurock das Mistding immernoch in seiner Sig hat.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ist es nicht. Deshalb verwundert es mich, dass Lurock das Mistding immernoch in seiner Sig hat.


Darüber hab ich schonmal diskutiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Richtigen haben das zuerst benutzt!
Aber die Glaubensfuzzis haben
es als christliches Symbol genommen
um die Bedetung abzuschwächen und
die Antichristen lächerlich zu machen!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Mach mal das Foto weg und n Pentagramm daneben, dann kriegste wieder volle 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich schonmal diskutiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wikipedia denkt was anderes


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wikipedia denkt was anderes


Ja, der Papst hat sie auch gut bezahlt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So besser?


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Darüber hab ich schonmal diskutiert... hmmm.gif
> Die Richtigen haben das zuerst benutzt!
> Aber die Glaubensfuzzis haben
> es als christliches Symbol genommen
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, der Papst hat sie auch gut bezahlt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bezweifele das der Papst sich ernsthaft mit den Internet auseinander gesetzt hat. "TEUFELSZEUG"


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wikipedia denkt was anderes



Na und?

...wer hat draufgeklickt? :>


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Rede, einfach lächerlich!
Und es gibt Trottel die der Kirche glauben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hm jo Lurock, so gehts auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Meine Rede, einfach lächerlich!
> Und es gibt Trottel die der Kirche glauben... laugh.gif



war des wirklich vorhin ernst gemeint?


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> ...wer hat draufgeklickt? :>


Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

²


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> war des wirklich vorhin ernst gemeint?


Nein, folge deinem Zauberer!
Ich sags dir, als nächster wird Harry Potter selig gesprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahahahaahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock: Warum nicht? Direkt danach kommen dann Rammstein, Dirk Pitt und Legolas.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ahahahaahaha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nene, Rammstein nicht, du sind zu pööse für die Kriche.
Aber Gandalf und imageshack.us, die kommen noch!


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Nene, Rammstein nicht, du sind zu pööse für die Kriche.
> Aber Gandalf und imageshack.us, die kommen noch!



habt ihr ne ahnung?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hast Recht, ich bin zu pöse für die Kirche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scnr*
Wenn imageshack.us, dann auch YouPorn. Oder was meint ihr was der Papst abend macht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nö, aber du auch nicht Besieger.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> habt ihr ne ahnung?


Mmmh, ich gebs zu, das Zaubertum
ist mir ein Rätsel! Weißt du wer
der nächste Heilige wird?
Meister Proper?


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Mmmh, ich gebs zu, das Zaubertum
> ist mir ein Rätsel! Weißt du wer
> der nächste Heilige wird?
> Meister Proper?



hör bidde auf


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Wayne. Wird. Heilig.
Edit. Falscher Thread.^^

Edit2: Besieger, ich mag deine Sig nicht. Buffed userbar hat (zum Glück) kaum einer mehr. Und die Blume da...naja. 
2/10, netter Versuch.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> hör bidde auf


Ja, ich weiß das die
Wahrheit manchmal
schlimm ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt: Veragron, das hier ist der Signatur-Thread.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Ja, ich weiß das die
> Wahrheit manchmal
> schlimm ist...



auch für dich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> auch für dich



Ich glaube langsam, wir haben hier einen Verpfechter der Bibel...


*AUF IHN!!!*


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß das die
> Wahrheit manchmal
> schlimm ist...
> 
> ...



Ahahahahaha, wie langsam du bist :X
Lurock: 10/10, ich mag diese bleichen Typen nicht. Erinnern mich irgendwie an Haferbrei. Und den hasse ich.


Edit: Haunse rein Völlig, ich geh mir eben noch was zu trinken holen. Aber tu dir keinen Zwang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ahahahahaha, wie langsam du bist :X
> Lurock: 10/10, ich mag diese bleichen Typen nicht. Erinnern mich irgendwie an Haferbrei. Und den hasse ich.



Lurock steht auf weißes, kaltes Fleisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Vera - wie immer...


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Lurock steht auf weißes, kaltes Fleisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Wie etwa Spinnenfleisch? Weißes Spinnenfleisch? Mjam. Aber ich bevorzuge Hummer.*

_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das alte mocht ich mehr...scrollen sux :< 9/10 weil Onkelz kuhl sint._


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock steht auf weißes, kaltes Fleisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber nur von Weibchen!

Um zum Thema zurück zukommen,
Deine Signatur ist immernoch zu groß!
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber nur von Weibchen!
> 
> Um zum Thema zurück zukommen,
> Deine Signatur ist immernoch zu groß!
> 8/10 Punkten.



Ich änder doch nicht wegen EINER Person, die rumheult, dass meine Sig zu groß ist (Oder die sich auch einfach einen größeren Bildschirm holen könnte) meine Signatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Es sind 2. Und ich hab n 19''er, dat reicht ja wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann dir das evtl auch resizen. Das geht sogar mit IView ;p


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

@ völligbuffed genau richtige größe  blos schrift halt aber sonst 9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Also bei meinem Bilschirm hab ich sogar noch 3 cm Platz. o_O


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Bilschirm hab ich sogar noch 3 cm Platz. o_O


Die größe des Forums passt sich doch der größe des Bildschirms an.Wenn man eine Favoritenleiste hat ist sie zu breit.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Jep Zorkal, stimmt so.
Ich bin dann mal wech, gibt Hummercremesuppe und Lachs in Blätterteig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Die größe des Forums passt sich doch der größe des Bildschirms an.Wenn man eine Favoritenleiste hat ist sie zu breit.



Ja ok, das habe ich nicht bedacht. (Habe meine Favoritenlist ausgeschaltet. Gibt ja oben nicht umsonst den Tabber "Lesezeichen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Werd ich bei Gelegenhet mal umarbeiten.

(EDIT hat die zwei Ps in zwei Bs eingetauscht)


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid solche SPAMMER! 

(me²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid solche SPAMMER!

(me²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Edit: 0oOps Do0OppelpO0ost


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo, du bist hier der Spammer,
ein Doppelpost würde wohlkaum
5 Minuten auseinander liegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. Dezember 2007)

Nur wegen 2 posts wird man gleich als Spammer dargestellt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich hab ja (me²) reingeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Nur wegen 2 posts wird man gleich als Spammer dargestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, das war unnötig!
Außerdem hast du Doppelpost geschrieben,
obwohl es keiner war...


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

mag das neue mehr als das alte,obwohl ich es nicht unterstütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könntest dann aber auch den banner unten wegmachen so gibts ersma 8/10


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

So besser?

Deine hab ich ja schon bewertet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

könntest den text bissl mehr verteilen,dann ist die auch nicht soo groß


----------



## Jácks (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja schön gemacht aber da passt noch mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagen wa mal 8,5/10


----------



## Huntara (23. Dezember 2007)

*hooorrraaay*

endlich hab ich die Gelegenheit dir 10/10 Punkte zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:Ach Ja immer noch 10/10 für deinen netten Schädel und das Zitat von Szyslak =)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Dezember 2007)

War mal Green Day Fan deshalb 8/10.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> könntest den text bissl mehr verteilen,dann ist die auch nicht soo groß


Hab meinen Blog einfach mit dem ersten Bild verlinkt,
was ich mit dem Rest mache muss ich noch überlegen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Dezember 2007)

Holy Pala:

8/10

Die Sprüche sind genial. 2 Punkte Abzug weil so....farblos ist, und ohne Garfiken. Aber sonst genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2007)

5/10

Magic the Gathering hat es gerettet. Weiss gehoert zwar nicht zu meinen Lieblingsfarben aber immerhin etwas, das mir an der Sig gefaellt. xD


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Dezember 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Magic the Gathering hat es gerettet. Weiss gehoert zwar nicht zu meinen Lieblingsfarben aber immerhin etwas, das mir an der Sig gefaellt. xD



Weiß ist nett...vor allem mein Samurai-Deck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (23. Dezember 2007)

Mir etwas zu überladen und zu Standart.... und der Aufbau gefällt mir auch nicht sooo.

(4/10)


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

deine sig: "unlesbar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,aber schöne schrift,daher 6.5/10

hab nenneuen ava bitte mit einbeziehn^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> deine sig: "unlesbar"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also:

Eigentlich wären es ja 8/10 Punkten, aber da du kein WoW mehr spielst, ist das leicht schwachsinnig, was dich ganze 5 Punkte kostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*3/10*

So, ich hab jetzt Zeit und werde meine Sig kleiner machen. Bis nach her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ......
> So, ich hab jetzt Zeit und werde meine Sig kleiner machen. Bis nach her.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Juhuuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

111ölf. Wird auch Zeit (8

Lurock: 11/10, like immer halt. Blogverlinkung ist pr0n.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron: 10/10
Ich wünsch dir auch ne Merry zum Christmas!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Wasndas? Kann man das essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wasndas? Kann man das essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, die kannste vernaschen, hohoho...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ho-ho.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

So, habs jetzt, ihr Anti-Profis.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Arr. Scheiß Sonntag. Ihr solltet Euch mal drum kümmern, dass das Buffed-Forum besser läuft.

Sry, 4 Doppelpost.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Qft.
Congratz, volle 11/10. Wurde Zeit das der Nerd wieder reinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Bones=GENIAL 5P
Animal lover 4P
Merry Christmas wünsch ich dir auch 2P
_______________________________________
Gesamt:*11/10P *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

8/10, elfyourself gibt dir glatte 2P dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Bewertet mal meine "Guck-länger-drauf-und-du-wirst-Epi" Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Sagen wir...10/10. Slipknot ist cool, aber das macht derbe irre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffed
1/10

Slipknot sind ... unsympathisch ..
das untere Bild ist witzig, leicht freakig.
Aber dennoch nur 1/10 da sich da mitlerweile zu viel bewegt und weil da halt Slipknot drauf ist.

Edit: Ich war etwas zu langsam, aber egal ich lass es stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> VölligBuffed
> 1/10
> 
> Slipknot sind ... unsympathisch ..
> ...



Ach ja, zum glück mag ich Dich auchnich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

9/10. Slipknot ist cool. Nur sind die Animationen zu schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (24. Dezember 2007)

Koloss
5/10

Schon recht gut angeordnet aber im Gesamtpaket, für mich persönlich, ein wenig zu groß.
Das Bild, bzw der Spruch in der Mitte ist auf Englisch, irgendwie keine Lust das im kopf zu übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja und Slipknot halt +_+

@VölligBuffed
<3
Wehe du hast in 3 Tagen nicht die 2k Postmarke geknackt. Ich zähl auf dich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Koloss
> 5/10
> 
> Schon recht gut angeordnet aber im Gesamtpaket, für mich persönlich, ein wenig zu groß.
> ...



Jaja, ich beeil mich ja schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> @VölligBuffed
> <3
> Wehe du hast in 3 Tagen nicht die 2k Postmarke geknackt. Ich zähl auf dich.



Sieh an. Da ist wohl einer neidisch, weil er nicht so oft an den PC darf.

Der Spruch wird nach dem xten lesen langweilig. Und wie lange hast du die Bilder jetzt schon drinnen? Denk dir mal was neues aus. 2/10, weil ich deine Art zu flamen mag.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

ich mag den neuen link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl du ihn nicht unbedingt so verlinken solltest ,dass man auf die seite kommt (sondern nur aufs bild) 7/10


----------



## Szyslak (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sieh an. Da ist wohl einer neidisch, weil er nicht so oft an den PC darf.


Ich verstehe.. Ich bin neidisch weil ich nicht wie Ihr 24/7 am PC hocke und meine Lieder poste und in weiteren >10 Threads spamme? Interessante These.
Ich werde darüber philosophieren und Bericht erstatten.


Veragron schrieb:


> Der Spruch wird nach dem xten lesen langweilig. Und wie lange hast du die Bilder jetzt schon drinnen? Denk dir mal was neues aus. 2/10, weil ich deine Art zu flamen mag.


Das ist mir egal. Ich mag halt nicht täglich die Sig ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten BTT:
Veragron
9/10
Passt zur Weihnachtszeit und zum Jahresende.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Hm, habs mal geändert chopi...
Irgendwo hab ich euch alle schonmal bewertet, also was solls.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

9/10

Allein wegen dem Merry Christmas ^^
Immer auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben, so Lob ich mir das xD

EDIT: Man, jetzt entwickelt sich meine kleine, hantliche Signatur zu einer Monster-Sig...


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Elfenlieder ROCKEN*headbang* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*8/10* da könnte noch ein nettes bild rein oder ein bisschen Farbe dann bekommste volle 10 aber vorher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Elfenlieder ROCKEN*headbang*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



7/10

Greenday nice^^
Das Lied auch schick.
Das mit den Elfen hab ich nicht gepeilt^^


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Greenday nice^^
> Das Lied auch schick.
> Das mit den Elfen hab ich nicht gepeilt^^



Das is eine Anime-Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is nicht viel da von deiner Sig, aber naja ich mag Ninjas

( 6 | 10 )


----------



## drummen (24. Dezember 2007)

8/10

Elfen Lied ist einer der besten Anime den ich kenne und überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Die Playlist schön,aber für meinen Geschmack bisschen schlicht deine signatur...du kannst da mehr rausholen *6/10*


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja...Green Day isnix für mich...das Viedeo is ganz lustig...und die anderen Weihnachtsgrüße hab ich mir noch net angeschaut...alles in allem:

6/10


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich glaub ich schon 5 mal oder so bewertet aber ich gebe dir:

7/10 

weil ich so ein Final Fantasy Fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich nichts geändert immernoch *8/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich bisher ebensowenig geändert. Mein Vid verlinkt, das zeigt, du verstehst solchen Humor. *10/10* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Dezember 2007)

Da bewegt sich mir viel zu viel, viel zu schnell, obwohl ich Slipknot eigentlich ganz gern mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2007)

7/10. Ist mal was anderes...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da bewegt sich mir viel zu viel, viel zu schnell, obwohl ich Slipknot eigentlich ganz gern mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Das ist individuell
2. Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: KOlOss

B.O. Satz +2
Disturbed +2
Metallica +2
Static-X +2
Slipknot +2

Rest kenn ich nicht. Buffed-Userbar überflüssig. -1

= *9/10*


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot rockt^^ 3P
Kirchen Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5P
Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2P
Zu viel bewegung alles so schnell -1
________________________________
Gesamt *9P*


----------



## Zorkal (25. Dezember 2007)

Ist es irgendwie in das man Sachen doof findet die man nichtmal ansatzweise versteht und nur aus ProSiebendokus kennt?


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie in das man Sachen doof findet die man nichtmal ansatzweise versteht und nur aus ProSiebendokus kennt?


Worauf bezieht sich das denn jetzt? Oo

Deine Sig find ich okay, nix besonders aber auch nix nerviges, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was das Bild mit Bloc Party zu ntun hat...?^^
Würd mal sagen 6/10  von mir.


----------



## Zorkal (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kirchen Kritik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darauf war das bezogen.

Deine Sig find ich ganz okay auch wenn ich hoffentlich nicht in der Hölle schmorren werde


nalcarya schrieb:


> Deine Sig find ich okay, nix besonders aber auch nix nerviges, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was das Bild mit Bloc Party zu ntun hat...?^^
> Würd mal sagen 6/10  von mir.


*Finde die Gemeinsamkeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> *Finde die Gemeinsamkeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


löl, okay jetzt wird mir einiges klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Darauf war das bezogen.


Lass mich doch Kirche scheiße finden,es gibt,gab,und wird nie einen Jesus,Messias,Heiland etc geben
Das ist meine Meinung

So zu deiner Sig Bloc Party ist cool besonders Helicopter *7/10P*


Edit:Ach verdamt da war nalcarya schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (26. Dezember 2007)

8/10

Pro:

Schönes Bild, interessant und auffällig, auch der 
Spruch ist sehr gut.

Contra:

Leider keine Verlinkung, ich mag doch Verlinkungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Punkte gingen an Nalcarya.

Jácks:

10/10 bleibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (26. Dezember 2007)

Recht Schlicht aber gefällt mir, besonders der Aufbau.

(9|10) pkt.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Nicht zu klein, nicht zu groß...
Aber bilderlos....

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

hmm...kann damit net viel anfangen, und der Spruch...naja...gefällt mir auch net so....4/10....immerhin schwarz


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> hmm...kann damit net viel anfangen, und der Spruch...naja...gefällt mir auch net so....4/10....immerhin schwarz


meiner Meinung nach n bsichen zu groß der inhalt is ja geschmacksache 8/10


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Besser so? Die Banner sin halt net zum verkleinern...kenn mich da net so aus^^

die Bands kenn ich zwar, mag von denen aber nur vereinzelte Musikstücke, wenn überhaupt....Iren steh ich neutral gegenüber, aber tolle Pubs^^

Und der Emo-spruch ist schön fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem 7/10


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2007)

Der Spruch is schon mal Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa und ausser das du Ire bist, werde ich aus diesen Bannern nicht schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

hmmm...ich guck zwar Animes, aber Japanisch kann ich net.....trotzdem, allein, weils japanisch ist, gibts schonmal 6 Punkte...und der Spruch ganz unten kommt mir bekannt vor...noch ein Punkt....aber keine Bilder...1 Punkt abzug...also 6/10


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

FF 3P
Animes 4P
Test 1P
_________
Gesamt *8 p*


----------



## The Holy Paladin (26. Dezember 2007)

Coole Sig der Weihnachtsgrüß ist mal klasse,Green Day mag ich auch und da du RWE-Fan bist würde ich mal sagen : 9.7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glückwunsch !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Coole Sig der Weihnachtsgrüß ist mal klasse,Green Day mag ich auch und da du RWE-Fan bist würde ich mal sagen : 9.7/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


RWE ist doch eine Stromgesellschaft oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Rot-Weiß Essen olé,olé,olé


----------



## CemY (27. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Welches denn?



helicpoter


zur letzten signatur:

green day machen ganz coole musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings n bisschen zu viel von drin
7/10


----------



## Huntara (27. Dezember 2007)

5/10

Ist ein bissl fad, nur der Spruch so. Solltest vllt. mal ein Bild reinsetzen 
oder was Farbe reinbringen, dann bekommst auf jeden FAll mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

war bei dem zitat live dabei im thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wärs nicht besser wenn du das zitat reinzitierst? naja mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 mag die sig


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

schön gestaltet,schöner spruch *8/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Was soll man da noch sagen.

*10/10* Wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

joa gleichfalls *10/10*


----------



## Huntara (27. Dezember 2007)

und ebenfalls 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (27. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> und ebenfalls 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wähhahahahah mamaaaaaa 
verdammt unheimlich ^^ 8/10


----------



## Huntara (27. Dezember 2007)

Banner okay, aber der Spruch ist leider nicht mein Ding, daher 6/10


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

was soll man sagen *10/10*


----------



## Humfred (27. Dezember 2007)

ich mag Greenday *10/10*


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Bild was ja dann auch die Signatur wäre -> 8/10


----------



## Humfred (27. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Geiles Bild was ja dann auch die Signatur wäre -> 8/10




Das Homerzitat ist toll *9/10*


----------



## Zorkal (28. Dezember 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Das Homerzitat ist toll *9/10*


Mag die Katze auch ganz gerne 
*7/10*​


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

sind meine lieblingssig´s so wie die hier (nur ein bild / ein thema und keine sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) * 10/10 *


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

8/10

Netter Spruch und 2 Animationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

viele infos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ist der YouPornspruch wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich mag den Tanzenden Typen *7/10*


----------



## Zorkal (28. Dezember 2007)

*Jacks*
*
Pro +*
Grün
*
Contra -
*Green Day
Green Day
Billie Joe

*4/10*​*
*


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> ist der YouPornspruch war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is mc hammer. den muss man lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Dezember 2007)

Naja naja ich gib dir mal 6.5 Punkte von möglichen 10. Meinen Geschmack triffste damit wenig.

PS:Man beachte meine Signatur hat ein kleines Update erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schauen wie sich das auf die Bewertung auswirkt.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

der ninja...haste ja schön rausgesucht und selbst gestaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür gibts schonma keine punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die zitate sehen ordentlicher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (obwohl da wohl n [/b] sein * nicht gefunden hat^^)

 6,PI/10 *


----------



## Lungodan (28. Dezember 2007)

Sieht sehr nett aus, Bild is ja auch passend zur Klasse.
Finde sie nur n bisschen leer, aber das is ja Geschmackssache =)
7/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

man hat einen überblick über den char 2P
Horde -1P
Taure -1P
Druide 3P
Linkim Park 5P
_____________
Gesamt:*8 P* (aber rein subjektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

8/10

+Ich war auch mal Green Day Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 3 Pics samt Link

+ Das mit dem Hund kenn ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Das du mein Vid auchschon kennst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Dadurch, dass du die Buffed-Userbar gegen Rammstein getauscht hast, bekommst du jetzt *10/10*


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

was soll ich dar noch sagen??? *10/10*


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> BTT: Dadurch, dass du die Buffed-Userbar gegen Rammstein getauscht hast, bekommst du jetzt *10/10*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hatte mich auch gefragt, wieso ich die Userbar überhaupt drin hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (29. Dezember 2007)

ganz nett das ganze mit den "FAN-Bars" aber etwas langweilig:

4 von 10 PKT


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag nicht gerne Elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer Dunkelefen.^^
Es ist ein Elefenlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mhh zu langweilig finde ich.

Aber da es wieder was mit dem schönen fantasy hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

9/10.

Ich find den Spruch SOWAS von geil. XD

Nur einen Minuspunkt, weil es so schlciht verpackt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich füge später noch nen Bild dazu. Muss aber etst noch  2tolle finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Dezember 2007)

Der 2.Spruch ist mal noch besser als der erste ich kann nicht mehr.

10/10 geniale Signatur einfach nur !


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Deine Sig ist sowieso 10/10. Ich find deine toll. Die Sprüche und der kleine Ninja. Auch wenn der oft hier im FOrum vorkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (29. Dezember 2007)

4/10: weil ich jetzt net der fan von deiner music bin. aber ich finde das mit der mana-white beschreibung recht gut. wo haste das gefunden?


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> 4/10: weil ich jetzt net der fan von deiner music bin. aber ich finde das mit der mana-white beschreibung recht gut. wo haste das gefunden?



Hab ich aus ner anderen Sig in diesem Thread geklaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hast du den Link.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2007)

mal was neues was so noch nich war also würd ich sogar 
10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

*0/10*
Begründung sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht gerne Elfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das is eine Anime Serie, glaube das hast du falsch verstanden... aber is nicht so schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

3 | 10 

PKT.

Bild is ganz ok, aber nur das alleine is öööööde! ^^


----------



## buechse (30. Dezember 2007)

Da ich die ganze Elfenlied-Serie gesehen habe und sie für gut befunden habe, befinde ich deine Sig ebenfalls für gut, aber zu groß. Die Schlichtheit hingegen passt schon sehr gut zu dem Text. Wer die Serie hingegen nicht kennt, mag dich für einen intensiven Gottesfürchtigen halten.
7/10


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

7/10...deine Sig erweckt grausame Erinnerungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

buechse schrieb:


> Da ich die ganze Elfenlied-Serie gesehen habe und sie für gut befunden habe, befinde ich deine Sig ebenfalls für gut, aber zu groß. Die Schlichtheit hingegen passt schon sehr gut zu dem Text. Wer die Serie hingegen nicht kennt, mag dich für einen intensiven Gottesfürchtigen halten.
> 7/10



Naja aber nur wenn sie Latein können ^^

BBT:

ok jetzt bekommst du 

6 | 10

PKT, is etwas aufgeräumt und Rammstein!!! ^^


----------



## Tan (30. Dezember 2007)

2/10

um es freundlich auszudrücken: rammstein ist nicht so mein ding ;P

edit @über mir: latein ist blöd; 5/10 weils trotzdem lustig klingt ....


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Tan schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> um es freundlich auszudrücken: rammstein ist nicht so mein ding ;P
> 
> edit @über mir: latein ist blöd 5/10 weils trotzdem lustig klingt ....



schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1 von 10

gefällt mir nicht, besonders der Spruch gehört nochmal überarbeitet!


----------



## Tan (30. Dezember 2007)

wenn du den oberen meinst: der ist zum anklicken xD

den unteren kannste auch anklicken, aber sehr wahrscheinlich wird da nix passiern ...


----------



## Malitia (30. Dezember 2007)

3/10

weil ichs okay finde, aber leider bei der Hälfte den tieferen Sinn net verstehe*g*


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Malitia schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> weil ichs okay finde, aber leider bei der Hälfte den tieferen Sinn net verstehe*g*



an wen war das gerichtet?

BTT:

8 von 10

pkt. das Bild is cool und der Spruch drunter auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malitia (30. Dezember 2007)

na an den über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wies der Sinn von dem Thread ist.

btt

6/10 zwar gut, aber ohne es böse meinen zu wollen...wahrscheinlich zu anspruchsvoll für viele^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. Dezember 2007)

Hey coole Signatur das Bild und der Spruch gefallen mir gut [vielleicht liest du das hier ja und kannst mir verraten welchen Programm diese schöne Bild oder Grafik ermöglicht hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Meine Wertung:8.7/10

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Hey coole Signatur das Bild und der Spruch gefallen mir gut [vielleicht liest du das hier ja und kannst mir verraten welchen Programm diese schöne Bild oder Grafik ermöglicht hat ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



8.7 was für eine Wertung ^^

Das Ninja bild is cool, auch wenns recht viele haben.

Und die beiden Zitate sind natürlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TOP!

7 von 10

Wegen der fehlenden Individualität


----------



## Organasilver (31. Dezember 2007)

hmm...Elfenlied halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......

10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Anime-Loads ist eine sehr gute Seite: 5 P
Das 'Looking For Group' Banner führt mich auf eine nicht vorhandene Seite: 0 P
Final Fantasy: Nicht mein Lieblingsspiel/e aber immer nett anzugucken: 2 P

Insgesammt: *7/10*


----------



## Huntara (31. Dezember 2007)

10/10

allein schon weil Slipknot geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (31. Dezember 2007)

LoL das Zitat bringt die richtige Würze rein xD 9/10



> Es ist besser für etwas gehasst zu werden, das man ist...
> ...als für etwas geliebt zu werden das man nicht ist.



Hmm Kettcar... bzw. Cobain ^^
Muss ich jetzt erstmal wieder hören.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Wie wahr der Satz. Könnte trotzdem noch etwas mehr, vorallem Bilder sein. Daher *7/10*


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Warst du da schon angemeldet?Gab da so eine Werbung mit Ton auf der Seite über die alle gemeckert haben aber doch zu faul für AdBlock Plus waren.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Wtf? über was redest du? 
Naja, bin kein son Bloc Party Fan. Trotzdem 8/10 weils verlinkt ist und gut aussieht.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Über "THE MORNING AFTER IS ALWAYS A SHOCK".


----------



## buechse (1. Januar 2008)

kA ob ich da schon angemeldet war, ich glaube schon. Ist ja auch unrelevant, ich habe diese Werbung jedenfalls miterlebt und  ständig ertragen müssen. Sie war der endgültige Auslöser auf Firefox umzusteigen ^^
Damit diese furchtbare Zeit jedem User in Erinnerung bleibt, liegt der Fokus meiner Sig auf diesem Satz. Gegen das Vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zorkals Sig: Schönes Bild, ich bin noch am überlegen mein lastfm auch zu verlinken ^^ Ich geb mal solide *6/10*


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

schöne sprüche...aber sonst n bissl mager *6/10*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ohje, viiiieeeel zu groß!
An sich zwar ganz nett,
aber wirklich viel zu fett!

Deswegen 5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ...


Noch jemand bei dem ich die Bilder in der Signatur blocken muss,wie bei Lurock deswegen gibts auch keine Bewertung.


----------



## Ifigenie (1. Januar 2008)

Mh,die Gruppe sagt mir irgendwas...trotzdem eher 4/10,da ich kein Death Metal mag )

Hast dir aber sonst Muehe gegeben.

V  - einfach,klar und idiotensicher,wie ich sie bezeichne


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Ifigenie schrieb:


> Mh,die Gruppe sagt mir irgendwas...trotzdem eher 4/10,da ich kein Death Metal mag )
> 
> Hast dir aber sonst Muehe gegeben.
> 
> V  - einfach,klar und idiotensicher,wie ich sie bezeichne


Deaht Metal?Bloc Party?Wtf?

Deine Sig gefällt mir ist aber etwas zu schlich 
*7/10*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ifigenie schrieb:


> Mh,die Gruppe sagt mir irgendwas...trotzdem eher 4/10,da ich kein Death Metal mag )
> 
> Hast dir aber sonst Muehe gegeben.
> 
> V  - einfach,klar und idiotensicher,wie ich sie bezeichne


Wenn du damit mich meinst, wovon ich ausgehe,
merke ich mal an, dass Dimmu Borgir Black Metal
ist.

Zu deiner Signatur:
Netter Spruch, aber sehr wenig,
außerdem keine Bilder. Deswegen:
3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

naja bin nicht so ein "weiße-männer-die-aussehen-wie-frauen-fan" anti christ naja,der spruch ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

7/10*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> naja bin nicht so ein "weiße-männer-die-aussehen-wie-frauen-fan" anti christ naja,der spruch ist schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei dir sehen also Frauen aus wie Männer?


----------



## Dennisu (1. Januar 2008)

hmm Greend Day fan ^^ 
Green Day ist ok aber die userbars sind etwas undeutlich wie ich finde

8/10


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bei dir sehen also Frauen aus wie Männer?


nein,bei mir sehen aber die männer in deiner signatur aus wie frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:schöne userbars...kann aber noch mehr rein *6/10*


----------



## The Darkwarlock (4. Januar 2008)

8/10, Green Day ftw ^_^


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

7/10

bunt detailiert das einzigste was dat schmälert ist dein aufruf um gegen wow agb´s zu verstoßen^^....aber ansonsten jut jemaht^^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

Schreckliche anordnung viel zu viele Bilder^^aber dein sohn ist süß deswegen 6/10^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

8/10 geiles bild

p.s: So besser?? i hatte  mich mal mit userbars experimentiert...naja wichtich für mich ist eh nur dat mit dem NOD32 und mein sohn^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Januar 2008)

Ja schöne Sign. sehr persönlich aber das ist jedem natürleich selbst überlassen.Die Standartbar von Buffed find auch voll ok und die Userbar finde ich ebenfalls ok auch wenn ich momentan ein gutes Virenprogramm habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertung 8/10

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die schriften nach ganz unten 2signaturen untereinander und eins rechts davon.Sieht aber aufjedenfall besser aus^^ 7/10^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

@ Holy Paladin 9/10
geniale Zitate^^ am besten der von Albert^^

@ Jokkerino

8/10 immer noch ein geniales Bild.

P.s i bin net mehr drann nur jetzt besser???


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

@ Jokkerino

Gefällt mir gut! Nettes Bild!

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

@lurock:Geile Band 10/10
@Dracun:Jup jez find ich persönlich die annordnung gut.Aber leider nur 8/10 weil das Banner von deinem wow char nun fast jeder hat bzw sich machen kann und es daher nichts besonderes mehr ist.


----------



## Zorkal (4. Januar 2008)

Mag deine Signatur nicht da sieht nicht sehr gesund aussieht und ich die Schrift nicht lesen kann.
3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

Wenn dus nicht lesen kannst dann hast du was mit den augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ebenfalls 3/10 weil ich kein fußball fan bin.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mag deine Signatur nicht da sieht nicht sehr gesund aussieht und ich die Schrift nicht lesen kann.
> 3/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst das nicht lesen?
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken
machen! Jezz weiß ich auch, warum manche Leute
ne schlechtere Bewertung von dir bekommen haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (5. Januar 2008)

Okay hab mal genauer hingeguckt...habs jetzt erkannt.


----------



## Dennisu (5. Januar 2008)

ieeeh n Juve fan ....
Des Bild würd besser rüberkommen wenn es von Werder gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Eine Signatur mit nur einem Bild ,ohne Extras kann man eigentlich nicht außerordnetlich gut bewerten.

2/10



edit:nein mein ultimatives Buchband ist weg >.>


----------



## Zorkal (5. Januar 2008)

Dennisu schrieb:


> ieeeh n Juve fan ....
> Des Bild würd besser rüberkommen wenn es von Werder gewesen wäre
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann ja Wieses Patzer gegen uns verlinken :>
Deine find ich etwas Langweilig,Userbars,Spruch und ein Bild das nicht funktioniert.
Solide *4/10*


----------



## Noxiel (5. Januar 2008)

3/10

Zu groß ^_~ 
Zu unscheinbar, beschäftigt sich mit einem Thema, dem ich abgesehen von Welt- und Europameisterschaften nichts abgewinnen kann und wirkt etwas gelangweilt auf mich. 

Böhhh


----------



## Huntara (5. Januar 2008)

9/10

Rot ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, das Bild gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Januar 2008)

Die Anordnung gefällt mir, den Totenkopf find ich ganz nett, aber den Spruch versteh ich einfach nicht... steh ich auf dem Schlauch? :>

7/10


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die Anordnung gefällt mir, den Totenkopf find ich ganz nett, aber den Spruch versteh ich einfach nicht... steh ich auf dem Schlauch? :>
> 
> 7/10


Der Spruch beschreibt das Bild,
das hier: ~°~°~°~°~°~°  Sind laut Szyslak Samen,
dann kommt der Totenkopf und dann wieder Samen.
K?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

9/10 geile band aber die typen kann ich schlecht erkennen^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> 9/10 geile band aber die typen kann ich schlecht erkennen^^


9/10 Punkten, cooles Bild.

Ja, musste das Bild verkleinern, deswegen isses unscharf...


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. Januar 2008)

8/10, ich finds ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Nette Idee, etwas bunt, aber nichts zu bombastisches.
Nur das mit dem Warlock verschenken/verkaufen gefällt mir nicht.
8/10 Punkten


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

wie schon gesagt *7/10*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

6/10 mag kein green day.Aber 6 Weil du Simpsons schaust und Gitarre spielst^^


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Januar 2008)

5/10

Nettes Bild, aber nicht verlinkt, also kann ich damit nix anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (5. Januar 2008)

8/10 etwas wirr aber Rammsteinfan is immer gut^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

2/10 einfache signatur dummer spruch


----------



## nalcarya (5. Januar 2008)

Ich liebe das Bild, ist genau so eine Art von Figur wie ich sie toll finde und auch dieses düstere mag ich sehr. Allerdings versteh ich die Bedeutung nicht wirklich, ist das irgendwas bekannteres oder einfach nur ein cooler Spruch auf ein passendes Bil gepappt (wie bei mir^^)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

dunkle sprüche ftw^^ ein spruch draufgebappt auf ein bild das zum thema passt =)

8/10 ist das ein mann oder  eine frau?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

also ich find weder bild noch spruch übermäßig geil
daher

4/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

5/10

War selber mal auf ner von demo gegen Rechts und da war auch AntiFa dabei .....und seid dem hab ich was gegen das übertrieben gewaltätige handeln dieser Organisation und mir fällt ein Spruch ein:



> aus dem Onkelz Lied Ohne Mich
> 
> Antifa
> Ihr könnt mich mal
> ...



Sry meine Meinung .....soll jetzt nichts gegen dich sein...keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> dunkle sprüche ftw^^ ein spruch draufgebappt auf ein bild das zum thema passt =)
> 
> 8/10 ist das ein mann oder  eine frau?


*heul* das bin ich, also Frau :>


Zu Dracuns Sig:
Find ich ganz okay, auch wenn die Anordnung der 3 Bilder so spitz zulaufend irgendwie ein bisschen komisch aussieht. Aber der Kleine ist ja mal niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

8/10
Gefällt mir.
ASP ist gute Musik und das bild ist auch sympathisch.
Aber etwas zu düster, noch ist das ende der Welt ja nicht gekomme.

...oder?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> 8/10
> Gefällt mir.
> ASP ist gute Musik und das bild ist auch sympathisch.
> Aber etwas zu düster, noch ist das ende der Welt ja nicht gekomme.
> ...


3/10 verstehe die sprüche net^^


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Den Ninja hat ja jeder...3P
Die Sprüche sind cool,obwohl "Dont' tell me that this is the end!" mich irgentwie an Tokio Hotel erinnert xD 4P
__________________________________
Gesamt:*7/10*


Edit:Verdammt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

@Dracun: Meine Meinung!

BTT: Jacks, 9/10 - Green Day ist nicht richtig mein Fall. Aber die Simpsons haben dich hochgezogen. Allerdings hat dich Guitar Hero einen Punkt gekostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

8/10

I liebe die Simpsons und Green day is auch net übel und gitarre spielen würde ich gern.........aber mit meiner linken hand geht des leider net mehr^^



Edith

Mist zu langsam^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

@völligbuffed:Geiler tastaturaufschlagmensch *keuch* und ich liebe slipknot ^^10/10
(an dracun hab ich nix geschrieben weil er die wertung von mir kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

8/10

Des Bild find ich gut, aber ein bisschen depressiv.
Ausserdem kann ich den 2. Satz nicht entziffern.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Ultras Leverkusen?Was ist das?Ô.o
Iron Maiden ist cool... *6/10*


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Des Bild find ich gut, aber ein bisschen depressiv.
> Ausserdem kann ich den 2. Satz nicht entziffern.


There is no light.

So lautet der 2. Satz glaube ich.

btt:
Jácks 8/10 Punten,
aber nur wegen den Simpsons
und weil du Gitarre spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

6/10

Antichrist finde ich etwas heftig.
Aber lieber als zeugen Jehowas oder Jesus-Freak With A Megaphone


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

2/10

Einfach aus dem grund weil du meinen Heißgeliebten FC töten willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch net mal Das BlindGuardian oder dat iron maiden konnten dich retten


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Einfach aus dem grund weil du meinen Heißgeliebten FC töten willst



Ach ne, n ÄffZeeh-Fan.
Grüße von der andren Seite des Flusses.

ich geb dir trotzdem 8/10 weil na ja, egal.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

OMG - 1. FC Köln ist doch kein Gegner. Die sind wie ein Pingpongball zwischen der ersten und der zweiten Liga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Der Iron Maiden Banner gibt 5 Punkte. 
Die Liedzeile vom Anfang von _Number Of The Beast_ gibt nochmal 5.

Und den anderen Dingen bin ich weder positiv, noch negativ gegenüber gestellt. (Ausser das ich mich wegen dir auch bei Last.fm angemeldet hab. Danke... -.-')


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2008)

mich mal net berücksichtigen^^

Ich bin FC anhänger bis zum letzten tag....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wir Kölner haben es schön ausgedrückt^^



> Wir sind nur ein KarnevalsVerein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Zurück^^


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Slipknot 4P
kreudestein-online  3P
Bild+Spruch 3P
_________________________
Gesamt:*10/10*


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Grean Day +7 (Ich hab alle Alben von den jungs - muhi!)
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams +1 Geiler Song!
The SImpsons +1 Nett. Mag aber South park mehr, who cares?
Guitar Player +1 Find ich auch gut. Spiele schlagzeug.
Guitar hero +-0. Scheiss was drauf.

Gesamt: *10/10*

*P.S.: Wir werden nie deutscher Meister, nieeee deutscher Meister!*


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Grean Day +7 (Ich hab alle Alben von den jungs - muhi!)
> Boulevard Of Broken Dreams +1 Geiler Song!
> The SImpsons +1 Nett. Mag aber South park mehr, who cares?
> Guitar Player +1 Find ich auch gut. Spiele schlagzeug.
> ...


Imba Sig!
Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast war mein erstes Metal-Album! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und am 10.11. war ich in Krefeld aufm Blind Guardian konzert...

9/10 Punkten! Sei stolz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast war mein erstes Metal-Album!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. mir ist vorhin das geschreibsel unter deinem Bild nicht aufgefallen, gefällt mir.
+1 --- 7/10

Auserdem: Bei mir war Number Of The Beast das zweite.
Auserdem: Will auch am 10.11. in Krefeld gewesen sein!


----------



## nalcarya (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Aber etwas zu düster, noch ist das ende der Welt ja nicht gekomme.
> 
> ...oder?


Man könnte es momentan als eine Art "lachend dem Abgrund entgegen"-Situation bezeichnen find ich :>

btw war ich im September 06 in Trier und Langen bei Blind Guardian und 07 in Wacken ganz vorne mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Maiden hoffe ich dieses Jahr in Wacken sehen zu können.
Das Bild in meiner Sig führt übrigens zu meinem last.fm Profil .)


Zur Signatur: nun ja, vom Inhalt her zwar fast volle Punktzahl, aber ich bin kein Fußballfan und rein optisch find ich sie auch nicht soo dolle, insgesamt würd ich deswegen 6/10 sagen.


----------



## DefloS (7. Januar 2008)

Hmm in der Hölle schmoren, schon.. ziiemlich ähh joa..und dazu soein fieses kalksäulen Emo face... Also nict mein Stil aber seiht seeehr liebevoll gestaltet aus !!!11

Meine Sig ist n Standard ding ich weiß!

Das besondere! Ork KriegerIN! jahaa...


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

DefloS schrieb:


> Hmm in der Hölle schmoren, schon.. ziiemlich ähh joa..und dazu soein fieses kalksäulen Emo face... Also nict mein Stil aber seiht seeehr liebevoll gestaltet aus !!!11
> 
> Meine Sig ist n Standard ding ich weiß!
> 
> Das besondere! *Ork KriegerIN*! jahaa...


Was ist daran besonders? Bei uns sind die realtiv oft zu sehen. 
Einer der besten Krieger auf unserm Server spielt auch einen weiblichen Ork....

Deine Sig ist Standart, da ist nichts eigenes bei was ich bewerten könnte.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock: 3/10
Immer die gleichen Bilder, auch wenn ich selbst nicht anders bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, bei dir ist nur der Spruch neu und der is very true.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Januar 2008)

DefloS schrieb:


> Hmm in der Hölle schmoren, schon.. ziiemlich ähh joa..und dazu soein fieses kalksäulen Emo face... Also nict mein Stil aber seiht seeehr liebevoll gestaltet aus !!!11


Nenn mich ja nicht nochmal Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

nalcarya, ich find deine zurückgehalten,
joa Stylisch :-)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (7. Januar 2008)

Hi Ciliu,

die Band (ist das eine? bestimmt - oder?) kenne ich nun nicht. Für das Piclein bekommste ne 5/10 von mir. 
Ist halt dennoch nix besonderes.... gefällt mir net wirklich.

Aber... Dein Sprüchlein ist nett... das finde ich schon etwas besser, deswegen 8/10.
Macht zusammen.... äh... 7/10.

Gruß Benter


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

> Hi Ciliu,
> 
> die Band (ist das eine? bestimmt - oder?) kenne ich nun nicht



Das sind 2:

Gorgoroth Links, Marduk Rechts ;-)

(sorry für das offtopic, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)

Bitte eine Sig weiter oben schauen, meine wurde schon bewertet!
und das sogar recht fair


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Januar 2008)

Joa...Ciliu...nettes Pic...ist zwar _nicht ganz_ so meine Musik, aber...naja...geht so in etwa in die Richtung (Metal, nein ich will keine Diskusion über Musikgenres)...dann noch geiler Spruch...9/10.


----------



## Imbachar (7. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Joa...Ciliu...nettes Pic...ist zwar _nicht ganz_ so meine Musik, aber...naja...geht so in etwa in die Richtung (Metal, nein ich will keine Diskusion über Musikgenres)...dann noch geiler Spruch...9/10.



Naja die sig geht so


----------



## Ciliu (7. Januar 2008)

Imbachar bekommt 10/10

Weil er das Homer Simpson Zitat drin hat ;-)


----------



## Megatherion (7. Januar 2008)

Nette Signatur, auch wenn ich nicht so auf satanischen Black Metal stehe, der Spruch geht auch in Ordnung, 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (7. Januar 2008)

Megatherion schrieb:


> Nette Signatur, auch wenn ich nicht so auf *satanischen* Black Metal stehe, der Spruch geht auch in Ordnung, 8/10 Punkten.


Heißt das nicht satanistischen?

BTT:Naja nur deine chars...*6/10*...das ipb bild rettet dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, 6/10 Punkten, aber nur wegen Simpsons und weil du Gitarre spielst.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

es posten immer die gleichen leute mensch^^9/10


----------



## Jácks (8. Januar 2008)

Naja Antichrist 3P
Der Spruch 5P
mhhh das Pic rechts kann ich nicht zuordnen
 macht gesamt *8P*


----------



## Fendrin (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Ein bisschen viel "Greenday"... Bin nicht so der Fan davon.
Ansonsten noch ein paar Userbars... Hmm, standart, sieht man sehr oft.

Deswegen 5/10

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thrawns (8. Januar 2008)

mag das japanische gekritzel nicht, aber farben und background sind cool. schriftart auch, aber farbe nicht. also 6,5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

1/10 scheiss spruch


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Januar 2008)

6/10...das Pic gefällt mir immer besser...hast du das selber gemacht, oder wo hast das her? Wenn du es irgendwo her hast, wäre es mal schön, wenn du einen Link ans Bild hängst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Rammstein 5 Pkt.
Metallica 2 Pkt.
der Rest 1 Pkt.

Zusammen sind das 8/10 Punkte.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 6/10...das Pic gefällt mir immer besser...hast du das selber gemacht, oder wo hast das her? Wenn du es irgendwo her hast, wäre es mal schön, wenn du einen Link ans Bild hängst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

tuface schrieb:


> mach doch *pööser Kack* rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/report


----------



## Besieger (8. Januar 2008)

> mach doch das hier  rein biggrin.gif



musste das sein?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

@admins:Wenn ihr schon den post mit der entstellenden verlinkung gelöscht habt,dann löscht auch bitte den zitat von lurock da dieser noch den link enthählt.
Mfg


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> @admins:Wenn ihr schon den post mit der entstellenden verlinkung gelöscht habt,dann löscht auch bitte den zitat von lurock da dieser noch den link enthählt.
> Mfg


Hab ich grad selbst gemacht, nicht für jeden Murks die Admins rufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Januar 2008)

Die Logos fänd ich schöner wenn sie nicht auf sturem schwarz wären, aber an sich ganz ansehnlich, auch wenn mir die Musik nicht so zusagt ;>

Den Spruch find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Templer2k (9. Januar 2008)

Schönes Foto und der hintergrund ist super gemacht mit der schrift, gefällt mir echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünschte ich könnte so etwas.

Und der Spruch ist auch sehr gut gewählt.

alles in allem 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöne anordnung doch ein paar bars sagen mir nicht zu.8/10


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

hübsch <3


----------



## Zorkal (9. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> hübsch <3


Gibt es dich auch im WoWForum?Dann kenn ich dich nämlich vom lesen.
Deine Signatur ist mir zu schlicht. *5/10*


----------



## Szyslak (9. Januar 2008)

Zorkal 
9/10

Fussball = 15Pkt
Juve = 15 Pkt
Style/Optik = 5 Pkt
Manipulationsskandal ;( = -26


----------



## Megatherion (9. Januar 2008)

Den Spruch finde ich schon mal genial und die Eule und die Katze sind echt mal lustig
ich geb mal 8/10.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Ich mag das Zentrierte nicht so gern, aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hübsche WoW-Cards und sehr nett anzuschauende Playlist. 8/10


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön gefällt mit gut! Bis auf
das rot-braune Ding was die Linke
vorm Mund hat...

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sehr schön gefällt mit gut! Bis auf
> das rot-braune Ding was die Linke
> vorm Mund hat...
> 
> 8/10 Punkten.



Das ist ne Rose...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: Der Spruch ist Hammer: 5+
Der Band kann ich nichts abgewinnen: +-0
Der "Antichrist"-Banner ist auch so was "wayne"-mäßiges: +-0

= *5/10*


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist ne Rose...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol, ich hab echt 10 Min. lang gegrübelt was das sein soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: 6/10 Punkten.
Ist noch zu unordentlich, bring die mal auf eine Größe oder so...


----------



## Thrawns (9. Januar 2008)

//edit
bezieht sich auf die sig von 'VölligBuffeD'. der nächste dann bitte 'Lurock's sig bewerten. ich hab ja keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die animationsbilder sind ganz cool, wobei mir das slipknot-teil zu sehr groupiestyle hat. der wtf-satz ist sinnlos und langweilig. zum link kein comment, keine lust mir die site genauer anzugucken. außerdem sehr ungeordnet und unübersichtlich angeordnet, die sig. insgesamt deshalb nur 5/10.

mein spruch ist wieder weg. der bekam ja nur 1/10 *pfff*


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

1/10...für die Idee keine Sig zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> //edit
> bezieht sich auf die sig von 'VölligBuffeD'. der nächste dann bitte 'Lurock's sig bewerten. ich hab ja keine
> 
> 
> ...



1. Welches Slipknot-Teil genau?
2. Welcher Link? Ich hab 3 drinne...


----------



## nalcarya (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Welches Slipknot-Teil genau?
> 2. Welcher Link? Ich hab 3 drinne...


Ich denke mal er meint de Link der auch nur als Link schriftlich dasteht ^^

Persönlich find ich den Satz auch ziemlich sinnlos und das animierte Tastaturkloppdingens kann ich langsam nciht mehr sehen.
Slipknot mag ich, Website sieht absolut grauenhaft aus, deswegn WILL ich sie mir gar nciht länger ansehen, obwohl mich das Thema durchaus interessiert. Aber die Website hat ja im Prinzip nix mit deiner Sig am Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mal 6/10 sagen, ohne das Männeken und den Satz 8/10 ;>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er meint de Link der auch nur als Link schriftlich dasteht ^^
> 
> Persönlich find ich den Satz auch ziemlich sinnlos und das animierte Tastaturkloppdingens kann ich langsam nciht mehr sehen.
> Slipknot mag ich, *Website sieht absolut grauenhaft aus, deswegn WILL ich sie mir gar nciht länger ansehen*, obwohl mich das Thema durchaus interessiert. Aber die Website hat ja im Prinzip nix mit deiner Sig am Hut
> ...



Die Website ist ja auch zum Lesen. Und nicht doof Bilder angucken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT hat das BTT vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Das Bild naja...hmm...kann ich nichts mit anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Satz kommt allerdings gut an. Deshalb gibt es 4 Punkte für genau diesen.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Website ist ja auch zum Lesen. Und nicht doof Bilder angucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber bei so einem grausigen Augenkrebs-Hintergrund mag ich mir keine längeren Texte durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Januar 2008)

wenn man sich den kopf des jungen mannes wegedenkt sieht man ein smiley ^^ rote augen und ein schnurbart
irgendwie wie ein wütender mario oder so ^^
mehr kann ich leider zu dem mann nicht sagen, ich kenne ihn leider nicht, spricht auch nicht unbedingt meinen geschmack an, aber wer das genre schätzt wird die signatur ebenso schätzen^^

zitat von nocturnal rites find ich gut gewählt^^

salut


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Januar 2008)

Schick und die Sprüchen gefallen mir auch sehr gut(nicht zu überladen).

Wertung: 8.5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

5/10 weil du das zitat von einem anderem user hier im forum übernommen hast^^
(Das mit dem Homer Simpson)


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (9. Januar 2008)

naja ich kann mit dem bild net viel anfangen...sieht aber schön aus 6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

6/10

Disturbed hat dich gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

10/10 nur wegen Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber bei so einem grausigen Augenkrebs-Hintergrund mag ich mir keine längeren Texte durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nur die Startseite. Die Links zu den Texten (welche weiß hinterlegt sind) sind auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Macht der Kerl da am PC grade PvP?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Macht der Kerl da am PC grade PvP?



Das soll es andeuten, genau.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

8/10 der spruch hat ist nivaelos aber slipknot deckt den rest ab =)


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

5/10 Punkten.
Nur mit dem Bild waren es noch 9/10,
aber der Spruch gefällt mir gar net.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> aber der Spruch gefällt mir gar net.


Zumal man da dringend die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler rausnehmen sollte! Das sind so viele, dass es schon fast gewollt aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:

Schön schlicht, der Inhalt des Banners gefällt mir allerdings nicht. Und das Zitat ist zwar zum Schmunzeln, passt optisch allerdings so gar nicht rein - 6/10


Edit: Ich habe den Spruch/das Gedicht mal überarbeitet, hoffe, du nimmst mir das nicht übel, Jokkerino. Aber mit den vielen Fehlern kommt's halt so gar nicht rüber...

Wenn ich ein Kind lachen seh'&#8230;
Wenn ich meine Familie hier so beisammen sitzen seh'&#8230;
Wenn ich den Hundewelpen beim Spiel zuseh'...
Oder man wartet bis es das erste Mal schneit&#8230;
Dann denkt man sich: Warum sitz' ich noch hier? Man will das Beste vom Tag und doch fällst du auf einmal hin und alles ist kaputt - deine Seele und deine glücklichen Gedanken, alles weg. Du bist gefallen, ohne dass dich wer gehalten hat, ohne dass dich deine ewig liebende Familie aufgefangen hat. Dann sitzt du in deinem Zimmer und weinst und dann nimmst du das Messer und fängst an dich selbst zu schmerzen. Durch deine Tränen siehst du alles verschwommen und du denkst nurmehr an den Tod, an etwas, das dich endlich hält!
I had my life

(einige Dinge verstehe ich vom Sinn her nicht so ganz. Und vieles passt auch einfach nicht. ["...an etwas, das dich endlich hält" - meinst du da nicht eher "heilt"?] Beim letzten Satz bin ich mir nicht sicher: Willst du sagen "Ich hasse mein Leben"? - dann müsste es "I *hate* my life" heißen.)


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> .....
> Schön schlicht, der Inhalt des Banners gefällt mir allerdings nicht. Und das Zitat ist zwar zum Schmunzeln, passt optisch allerdings so gar nicht rein - 6/10


Dann muss ich ma gucken was besser passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 5/10 Punkten.
> Nur mit dem Bild waren es noch 9/10,
> aber der Spruch gefällt mir gar net.


Hmm...jez besseres "Gedicht"?


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hmm...jez besseres "Gedicht"?


Das "Tu mir weh! Verachte mich! Lass mich bluten!" und so ist ja mal extrem geil!
Der Rest... nuja, okay. 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hmm...jez besseres "Gedicht"?


Nun ja, ich würde sagen, du hast noch viel zu lernen bzgl. Ausdruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal meinen Beitrag oben an, hab da noch was zu deinem alten geschrieben.


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. Januar 2008)

7/10 Obwohl ich nicht Gläubig bin bin ich doch en bissien gegen diesen ganzen Anti-Christ kram.

Edit:ups Littlefay war schneller ^^!


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Ne, die hat mich net bewertet.
Zu dir... mmh..
der Spruch, gut...
die Char-dingens da... schlecht...
ein bisschen zu groß...

6/10 Punkten. (omg, ich mach mir keine Freunde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. Januar 2008)

kann sie leider net kleiner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ach ja ^^ LAUF, LAUF SChla.... LAUF^^.


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> kann sie leider net kleiner machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Logo kannst die kleiner machen!


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. Januar 2008)

WIE???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> WIE????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Machstn Screenshot, von jeder "Char-Karte" und bringst sie dann auf die gewünschte Größe.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Machstn Screenshot, von jeder "Char-Karte" und bringst sie dann auf die gewünschte Größe.


Rechtsklick und Grafik speichern unter ginge auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

10/10          Was soll ich sagen das Pic gefällt mir ...............und kein Spruch einfach stylisch genial.... udn da ja ohne spruch kann man das pic einfach auf sich wirken lassen^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

6/10
Ein bissl schlicht und einfach.

Pluspunkt wegen deinem Sohnemann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

9/10

Wegen deinem Rammstein Zitat^^

P.S.: Es sollte ja auch schlicht sein^^....i wollte damit nur bezwecken das man auf den NOD32 banner klickt wenn man en vernünftiges AntiViren Prog sucht und mehr net^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wegen deinem Rammstein Zitat^^



Rammstein Zitat*en*...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

immer noch 10/10 nur wegen rammstein^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab meine Sig nochmal überarbeitet und den Nerd rausgeschmissen, aber irgendwas stört mich immernoch. -.-


----------



## Thront (9. Januar 2008)

@jokkerino



> "Tu mir weh!Verachte mich!Lass mich bluten!Denk nicht an mich!
> Denk an den Spass den du hast wenn du mich Leiden siehst!Es ist egal was ich fühle!
> Mein Leben meine Gedanken alles egal!
> Aber hoffentlich geht es dir gut!"




0/10

aber mein mitleid schick ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

4/10 ich finds irgendwie öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bitte nich persönlich nehmen)


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Lebensweisheiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

naja nach diesem

Thread

scheinen 3/4 aller "signaturen" hier nicht erlaubt zu sein


----------



## nalcarya (10. Januar 2008)

Wieso? 200 Pixel sind mehr als man auf den ersten Blick denkt. Vakeros zB scheint ziemlich groß zu sein, doch es sind ziemlich genau 212 Pixel in der Höhe, also nur ein klein bisschen drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Oh noes, meine hat 233 Pixel! :>


----------



## Flauwy (10. Januar 2008)

6/10

Das Bild ist jetzt nicht so toll, aber der Spruch darunter ist nett. Besonders die Überschrift "New World Messiah" gefällt mir. Das ist wunderbar selbstverherrlichend. Sowas finde ich cool. Das Ego des Menschen ist nämlich eine extrem starke Kraft, die alle vereint und über musikalische Grenzen hinaus wirksam ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (10. Januar 2008)

Flauwy macht werbung für das buffed magazin!
hat Stil, das Bild rechts is auch gelungen..
9/10 !


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

Nette Bands. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön schlicht gehalten. Spruch ist ok - allerdings sind mir zu viele Rechtschreibfehler drin (die machen sich in einer Signatur halt nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....

7/10


----------



## Ciliu (10. Januar 2008)

Dann korrigier es bitte,
ich entdecke da nix..
vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dann korrigier es bitte,
> ich entdecke da nix..
> vielen dank
> 
> ...



Toleranz ist der *einzige* Weg der das Überleben sichert.
Doch es wird einem vorgehalten *I*ntoleranz wäre beseitigt,
deswegen fange ich an zu *p*rotestieren!

bitteschön^^
und eine frage zum verständnis: ich verstehe inhaltlich den satz nicht "Doch es wird einem vorgehalten Intoleranz wäre beseitigt"...der kontext ist klar, was du sagen willst auch aber wäre es nicht besser wenn es hiese "Deswegen wird einem vorgehalten *die* Intoleranz sei beseitigt"
habe ich das so richtig verstanden oder verwirre ich deine aussage damit noch mehr? wär schade weil die message find ich gut ^^

das bild is auch klasse, auch wenn ich umgedrehte kreuze eher albern finde - aber auch hier verstehe ich die message: gegen das establishement ^^

salut


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> Toleranz ist der *einzige* Weg der das Überleben sichert.
> Doch es wird einem vorgehalten *I*ntoleranz wäre beseitigt,
> deswegen fange ich an zu *p*rotestieren!


Auch nicht ganz.
Besser wäre:

Toleranz ist der einzige Weg, der das Überleben sichert.
Doch es wird einem vorgehalten, Intoleranz wäre beseitigt.
Deswegen fange ich an zu protestieren.

Schöner wäre beim zweiten Satz:

...Jedoch wird einem vorgehalten, dass die Intoleranz beseitigt wäre.
(verstehe den Satz dennoch inhaltlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



btw., neue Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Kann ich nichts mit anfangen, jedoch schön gestaltet: *7/10*


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Boaah, Augenkrebs!
Ich mach dir die mal alle gleich groß!


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kann ich nichts mit anfangen, jedoch schön gestaltet: *7/10*


Das ist aus einem Song von Grave Digger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner: Sieht sehr gut aus nach der Änderung! Nett angeordnet, vor allem mit den beiden gifs außen. Auf die Links habe ich zwar nicht geklickt, aber Äußeres der Sig völlig ok.

8/10


Edit: Verstehe nicht, was mein Vorposter hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz.
> Besser wäre:
> 
> Toleranz ist der einzige Weg, der das Überleben sichert.
> ...



find deine sig klasse ^^ mir einen tick zu hoch, aber das ist subjektives empfinden
das dunkle leicht morbit/spirituelle thema gefällt mir sehr gut
ist das ein zitat oder selbst ausgedacht? (hast du ja bereits geantwortet, hatte deinen neuen post nur ned gesehen^^)

und bzgl der message von toleranz/intoleranz:
ich interpretier es so (falls falsch bitte vom urheber richtig zu stellen):
toleranz ist der einzige weg, der das überleben sichert - das steht als aussage für sich, unterschreibe ich auch so
doch es wird einem vorgehalten intoleranz wäre beseitigt - also das establishement diktiert/oktruiert wie gewohnt
und daher wird protestiert - alleine um zu zeigen dass die intoleranz (in diesem fall interpretiert als das "akzeptieren" der abschaffung der intoleranz) noch exestiert und um dem establishement zu zeigen dass es nicht tun kann was es will
allerdings ist das gefährliche intoleranz mit protest gleichzusetzen
intoleranz ist alleine von seinen nachwehen her etwas ganz anderes als opposition
intoleranz führt zu ablehnung und zu hass
opposition führt zu ablehnung und konstruktiven gegenvorschlägen

salut


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

ät VölligBuffeD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie so... vllt gefällt dir das ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Die Gifs machen ja gar nüscht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich noch ändern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Sieht dumm aus...

1. Ich bin Parallelitätsfetischist

2. Die GIFs bewegen sich nichtmehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

@ VöBu:
2/10

Laaaaaaaangweiliiiiiig... Auch wenn ein neues Bild dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lurock:
Xtra 4 u,
somethin´ new!

@ Little Fay:


> Toleranz ist der einzige Weg, der das Überleben sichert.
> Doch es wird einem vorgehalten, Intoleranz wäre beseitigt.
> Deswegen fange ich an zu protestieren.


So und nicht anders hätte ichs auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Der Spruch ist wahr.
Mit der Zahl kann ich auch was anfangen... oO
Aber die 3 Worte da drauf sagen mir nichts.

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> @ VöBu:
> 2/10
> 
> Laaaaaaaangweiliiiiiig... Auch wenn ein neues Bild dabei ist
> ...



Das sagst DU, obwohl deine Sig über mehrere Monate die gleiche war???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*rofl*


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> Das sagst DU, obwohl deine Sig über mehrere Monate die gleiche war???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ich sag das. Und warum? Weil es stimmt. Aber deswegen habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn jemand sagt meine Sigs werden auf dauer langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin halt nicht so der Fan jeden Tag ne neue Sig zu machen.
So, don´t cry.

@ Lurock: Googlen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten noch Bildersuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

Du weißt hoffentlich, was die drei spanischen Wörter übersetzt heißen.

Vom Inhaltlichen mal ab: Ist mir ein wenig zu sehr in die Breite gezogen. Aber schön schlicht gehalten. Die Kombi schwarz/rot finde ich gut.
Der Pala-Spruch passt optisch nicht zm Rest und sehr lustig ist er auch nicht.

Ich geb mal 5/10.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Hübsch.Aber nur 6/10 wegen dem roten da an der seite


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hübsch.Aber nur 6/10 wegen dem roten da an der seite


Das ist nicht rot ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ja, ich sag das. Und warum? Weil es stimmt. Aber deswegen habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn jemand sagt meine Sigs werden auf dauer langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von einer prostituierten Mutter bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aha....

Btw: Abacho-Übersetzer 4tw!


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Das ist nicht rot ^^


was auch immer für eine farbe es ist^^schön siehts net aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

@ Littlefay 8/10
Sig schaut sehr gut aus. Hat Style. Und der Spruch ist auch cool! Achja und ich weis was die 3 Worte bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam find ichs komisch das Frauen den Spruch nicht witzig finden, aber Männer schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man bin ich spät :O

Machen wa nochmal alle im Überblick:

Little Fay : 8/10
Jokkerino : 8/10
Lurock : kennst meine Meinung mitlerweile ^^

@ Lurock nochma:


> Von einer prostituierten Mutter bist du


Dreh mal ein bisschen die Wörter und such ein Ersatzwort für den enstandenen Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Januar 2008)

10/10.

Sowohl Spruch als auch Bild haben was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

10/10

super bands,netter spruch und für magic gibs nochmal nen bonus


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

10/10  Allein wegen Hellsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   die lebensweiheiten sind übrigens auch sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

9/10 (sorry...^^)

informativ, spaßige Entlarvung des eigentlichen mybuffed-Sinnes...

aber leiiiiider ein ally - dafür mal nen Punkt Abzug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(oh mann - hab mir jetzt nicht die 50 Seiten vorher durchgelesen... darf man dafür nen Punkt abziehen? ist es beleidigend weniger als 10 Punkte zu geben? mist, ich nehm das wohl nicht ernst genug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zorkal (10. Januar 2008)

Standard,merkwürdige Sprüche und was über Blut...4/10.


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

Fußball ist doof. :-P

4/10


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Januar 2008)

5/10. Sieht zwar nett aus, kann damit aber leider nix anfangen.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Januar 2008)

Ein Magic-Spieler! (grad mal getestet, ich bin rot) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem Metallica, Rammstein und Disturbed-Fan. Die Zitate find ich zwar ganz nett, sind aber rein optisch zu viel für die Sig wie ich finde.

Insgesamt 8/10 ^^


(hab meine schon wieder geändert, das Bild war mir zu klotzig :>)


----------



## Vakeros (11. Januar 2008)

6/10 sieht ganz nett aus auch wenn ichs nich ganz kapiere^^

PS:hihi meine farbe ist schwarz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

BÄM - Völlig Buffed trifft seine Sig critisch.

Sig wird wütend. ;>


----------



## Szyslak (11. Januar 2008)

> Sig wird wütend. ;>


... und erhält 6/10 Pkt.


----------



## Gwynny (11. Januar 2008)

7/10
Ok...die armen Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 7/10
> Ok...die armen Palas
> 
> 
> ...


nett, aber Abzug weil Ally und dann auch noch Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## Gwynny (11. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> nett, aber Abzug weil Ally und dann auch noch Hexer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5/10
Bei Dir gilt das Gleiche,
nett aber Abzug weil Hordler und dann auch noch Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Templer2k (11. Januar 2008)

Normale WoW Banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir gefällt das darunter und das du final fantasy spielst gebe dir mal 6/10


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

naja viele banner aber cool angeordnet...der spruch stimmt ja mal voll und ganz^^
Blog und Charaktere hat jeder also *8/10*


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

7/10 weil sie selbst gemacht ist, weil du Simpsons guckst und weil die E-Gitarre spielst.
Aber die Anordnung ist gruselig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Bisschen zu gross find ich.. 6/10


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

*1/10* erin spruch und ein IPB bild große klasse^^


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Naja deine EMO-Bands Signaturen sind auch nicht das Wahre^^. 0/10 wär da schon angepasst. Aber wayne.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Naja deine EMO-Bands Signaturen sind auch nicht das Wahre^^. 0/10 wär da schon angepasst. Aber wayne.


Ich höre die zwar nicht, aber soweit ich weiß machen Grün-Tag Punk-Rock und kein Emocore....


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich höre die zwar nicht, aber soweit ich weiß machen Grün-Tag Punk-Rock und kein Emocore....


Was da der Unterschied? Grün Emo Punk Rock oder EMO Punk Rock oder Hardcore Punk EMO EMO Rock.. Alles der selbe Mist.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich höre die zwar nicht, aber soweit ich weiß machen Grün-Tag Punk-Rock und kein Emocore....


Richtig du kannst bei allen musik seiten schauen...Punk Rock!!!


----------



## Huntara (11. Januar 2008)

*hooorrraaayyy* 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern. Aber das Zitat versteht man nur, wenn man dabei war. Also nur *9/10*


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2008)

9/10

Die gif ockt^^..und dein Insider einfach genial......

Post scriptum:

@ gottdrak



> Was da der Unterschied? Grün Emo Punk Rock oder EMO Punk Rock oder Hardcore Punk EMO EMO Rock.. Alles der selbe Mist.


Bist wohl selbst der größte EMO???.Also wenn man keine Ahnung von Musik hat:     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edith:

                             ^
Mist zu langsam...... |

10/10......einfach nur göttlich dein Pic @ VölligBuffed


----------



## LittleFay (11. Januar 2008)

Für das Bild von deinem Sohn gibt's nen Batzen Punkte mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ansonsten finde ich die Standard-WoW-Signaturen nämlich langweilig)
Aber besser anordnen könntest du alles noch!

7/10


Tante Edith meint auch hier noch, dass man, wenn man Punk-Rock und Emos vergleichen will, irgendwie mal so gar keine Ahnung hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint auch hier noch, dass man, wenn man Punk-Rock und Emos vergleichen will, irgendwie mal so gar keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin stolz drauf dass ich von dieser drecks Musik keine Ahnung habe, hand drauf. =)
Achja deine gefällt mir ganz gut, nur die schrift könnte man besser hinkriegen^^
9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Die GIFs sind ja mal abartig lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Deine is aber auch nice..Selber gemacht?
Wenn ja 10/10 ansonsten 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Diese weißen "Streifen" die du siest, sind aus eine Tutorial. (Also nur halbwegs selber gemacht)
Das leuchten der Augen, sowie das einfügen des Bildes und diese weißen Partikel, die durch die "Luft gewedelt werden" sind von mir.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Niccce....dann eben 9.5/10^^


----------



## Zorkal (11. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön...gefällt mir:9/10
Gimp;Photoshop oder was anderes?


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Rofl, krank! 8/10 Punkten.

Edit meint: Das war an gottdrak.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, krank! 8/10 Punkten.
> 
> Edit meint: Das war an gottdrak.



=( Bastard!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> =( Bastard!


Du beschwerst dich über ne gute Bewertung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann halt 1/10 Punkten. Gehts dir jetzt besser?


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Jep, vielen Dank!


----------



## Huntara (12. Januar 2008)

9/10

Mir fehlt da'ne Verlinkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

10/10 Punkten.
Ich mag Totenköpfe,
und das Zitat von Szyslak
ist imba! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Januar 2008)

Zu sagen Punk-Rock und Emo ist das gleich ist ungefähr so wie zu sagen Nu Metal und Heavy Metal, oder in Bands ausgedrückt Linkin Park und Iron Maiden  (oder beliebige andere Kombination der Richtungen) wär das gleiche Oo

Entweder man hat wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung über das worüber man lästert, oder man lässt es bleiben... find ich zumindest :>

Sry für OT.

@Huntara:
Hab ich ja so schon bewertet, bleibt bei 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Januar 2008)

8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich nichts einfallen lassen: 1/10


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Januar 2008)

10/10

<3 ur pic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Wieder was neues - ich sollte Designer fürs Web werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Das macht echt Spass. (Siehe Avatar) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder was neues - ich sollte Designer fürs Web werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gimp oder Photoshop?
Gefällt mir relativ gut nur irgendwie ohne Bedeutung:*7/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

GIMP.

Bedeutung? Joar ist schlecht zu erkennen. Müsste ma mic selbst genau kennen. Nuja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Juve - 1A Mannschaft, nur leider ist Davids (hieß der so?) nicht mehr drinne.

Sehr schön gestaltet obendrein. 9/10 - da sonst nichts da ist.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> GIMP.
> 
> Bedeutung? Joar ist schlecht zu erkennen. Müsste ma mic selbst genau kennen. Nuja.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joa Davids hieß der,das waren Zeiten...

Gimp benutz ich auch, habe auch schon was gemacht.
Wir brauchen einen Gimpthread x)​


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Hach, ein herrlicher Spieler... *schwärm*

Ups, b2t pls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Januar 2008)

10/10. Deine Bilder sind hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

1. Musikkgeschmackt 1 mit Sternchen dran, +8
2. Magic-Spieler, schön zentriert, eiegtlich +2, da aber weiss nur +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. die zwei Rammstein textzeieln gebn die restlichen +1

10/10, back dir n Eis dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Leverkusen: +-0
Iron Maiden: +3
Blind Guardian: +-0
Hammerfall: +-0
Alice Cooper: +-0
Southpark: +4
Iron Maiden-Zitat: +4
Magic: +-0

= 9/10 Es fehlt das gewisse Etwas.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Januar 2008)

@VöBu:
8/10!


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

10/10
Schlicht und ergreifend wegn dem Spruch über den DPS von Paladinen.


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

Bayer Leverkusen-1P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iron Maiden 3P
Blind Guardian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hammerfall...auf keinen Plan was das sein soll xD
Alice Cooper 2P
Southpark 3P
Der spruch ist cool 1P
Magic kann ich nichts mit anfangen...noch nie gespielt 0P
__________________________________________________
9P-1P=*8/10*


----------



## nalcarya (13. Januar 2008)

Die Greenday-Dinger find ich ganz schön, die Userbars sind auch okay. Nur die rosa Last.fm Bar stört mich, gibt's die nicht in schwarz? :>

Alles in allem ganz nett angeordnet und alles schön verlinkt, das find ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

btw versteh ich das richtig dass du Blind Guardian und Hammerfall nciht kennst? ^^


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die Greenday-Dinger find ich ganz schön, die Userbars sind auch okay. Nur die rosa Last.fm Bar stört mich, gibt's die nicht in schwarz? :>
> 
> Alles in allem ganz nett angeordnet und alles schön verlinkt, das find ich gut!
> 
> ...


ähhhhhhm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ähhhhhhm ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohje, Power-Metal ist dir kein Begriff?


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohje, Power-Metal ist dir kein Begriff?


doch,aber ich kenn die bands nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> doch,aber ich kenn die bands nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kennst Power Metal, aber kein HammerFall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die deutsche Website ist geschlossen, aber hier der Wiki-Link


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

@VölligBuffeD

Wieder mal ne sehr schöne Sig, 9/10


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

Die Heugabel hat's auf jeden fall drauf, die animation ist bei längerem Nachdenekn sehr amüsant
Mit den Gorillaz konnte ich nie was anfangen, das Bild selbst gefällt mir aber.
7.5/10


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen, deine Signatur gefällt mir.
Aber ich würde den Magic Banner Links an die Seite
packen und den Englischen Text rechts daneben.

9/10 Übersichtlich, deutlich und du magst Southpark!


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

Gute Musikauswahl, auf jeden Fall.
Die drei Sätze find ich auch sehr hübsch, abgesehn davon dass es "einzige Weg" heißen müsste, wäre es grammatikalisch richtig.

8/10, schlicht, straight, nicht overdozed, aber das kleine Schmankerl, das i-Tüpfelchen fehlt.

Was spielst du aigt. an MMOS?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2008)

7/10

Begründung:

Ich finde die bunte Schrift kann man nicht so schön flüssig lesen und das sieht auch nich so toll aus imo...und nein, ich brauch keine Brille xD

Den Spruch und das mit der Farbe finde ich ganz nett, ist nicht zuviel

mal gespannt was zu meiner Sig kommt...da hats nich viel zu sehen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

1/10 - Nichts besonderes. :>


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

geiles pic...selbstgemacht und slipknot das muss *10P geben*


----------



## Vetaro (14. Januar 2008)

'n bisschen unübersichtlich, viele sachen da... eigentlich 'n laufendes werbebild. Eines der Bilder hätte gereicht, einzeln sind sie ok.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil! Das muss ja ein extremes Kiddie gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst sehr karg. Nur 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (14. Januar 2008)

Bisschen im Photoshop mit nem Brush rumgespielt... Scheint ein Spaltter- oder Bloddbrush gewesen zus ein. Text drüber rdy. 5/10


----------



## gottdrak (14. Januar 2008)

Alles in Allem eine ganz ordentliche Sig. 
Besteht jedoch fast nur auf vorgegebenen Screenshots..
7/10


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Ganz okay... nicht mein Fall aber ganz okay..
7/10


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Bisschen im Photoshop mit nem Brush rumgespielt... Scheint ein Spaltter- oder Bloddbrush gewesen zus ein. Text drüber rdy. 5/10


Nö, er hat GIMP benutzt, denk ich mal....

btt: Szyslak hab ich schon mal bewertet, wobei ich immer noch
nicht weiß, was an "die prostituierte Mutter" toll sein soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Japp, frag ich mich auch. Vielleicht ist es ja "cool" oder so, wer weiß.

Hab euch beide auch schon bewertet *g*


----------



## nalcarya (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist eine Modelinie, einfach mal danach googlen, musst ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Littlefay, find ich an sich sehr schön, aber was soll der lila Rahmen unten und rechts? Den find ich sehr störend.

Deswegen nur 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

@LitteFay und Lurock: Ich hab nie gesagt das das Wort toll ist 
De Puta Madre ist eine Modemarke... Lediglich diese ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nalcarya: Gefällt mir. *9/10*


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

20/10 ;D der text stimmt einfach ;D

(ja meine sig ist crap weis ich auch .. neue kommt heute abend wenn ich bock hab ;D entlich cs3 auf deutsch)


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Wenn du es so sagst...

Ich geb trotzdem 6/10, so schlimm isses garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, zufrieden Szyslak? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Ja Honey!!
Ich bewerte Veragron:
*12/10!*
Animallover, find ich okay.
Das verlinkte Porno Bild ist auch geil!
Und die Gif Animation ist abgöttisch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt ich mir Stunden anschauen!!

Edit: Bis auf Fay mögen anscheinend alle meine Sig :O


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ja Honey!!
> Ich bewerte Veragron:
> *12/10!*
> Animallover, find ich okay.
> ...



nur den pinken text ;D den anderen naja ;D

PAlas can du dmg ... gogog i'm the myghty protecton pala i'm gona roll on evry tank item ;d
der olololoadin hat nur einen unterhaltungswert wenn er zusammen mit dem jäger um askandi würfelt wärend der offwarri ins mikro heult weil er zuwenig dkp hat ;D

bleib bei 20/10


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Und ich bleibe bei 6/10.


Und Barlow ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Die 2 Sätze sind lustig, besonders der mit Arthas: +3
Die Charbanner, naja, nichts besonderes: +-0
Userbars, auch nichts besonderes, da es aber Horde ist: +4

= 7/10

EDIT: Verdammt. -.-


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe bei 6/10.
> Und Barlow ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu ich darf den WTf bären bewerten ;D

ava 100 punkte ;D
und der piksende typ ist einfach nur cool ;D (nur schade das der link ned funkt *g*)

edit wiso muss immer einer reinposten -.-
naja das bild .. find ich doof (mit photoshop isses leicht gemacht) det text reimt sich wenigstens.
Ich fühle den hass oben in mir .. knie nieder und leere den stein der blätter? .. 
ich wander nach draussen, du kannst es nicht sehen .. in meiner "haut" ich warte und blute .. Oo .. macht für mich irgendwie kein sinn
naja kein mainstream also 8/10


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

*VölligBuffeD:*

Gefällt mir, hat was. Lässt die Fantasie spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich liebe Wait and Bleed <3

_9/10_ da durchaus noch eine Steigerung möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith freut sich noch, dass wir jetzt farblich aufeinander abgestimmt sind. *grins*


*Minastirit:*

Langweilige WoW-Visitenkarten... Aber sehen noch ganz ok aus.
Ein Plus gibt's für den Troll + den Schamanen - ansonsten: nur WoW, es fehlt das gewisse Etwas.

_6/10_


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu ich darf den WTf bären bewerten ;D
> 
> ava 100 punkte ;D
> und der piksende typ ist einfach nur cool ;D (nur schade das der link ned funkt *g*)




Wooooooot Link funzt doch o,.o

Völlig: 9/10...vorallem, da das Bild selbstgemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Narf.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> 9/10 da durchaus noch eine Steigerung möglich ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erzähl! Gib mir Tips!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erzähl! Gib mir Tips!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Überrasch mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wo bleibt meine Bewertung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich weiß, an dich komm ich nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

10/10 Punkten.
Black Metal 4tw!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

das zitat find ich cool das bild naja ;D jedem das seine ;D
ava hat irgendwie style  

wie gesagt heute abend wenn ich zeit hab kommt das besseres hin ;D
naja ich zock aber nicht viel ausser wow ;D (crysis erst wieder wenn pc am 23. bei mir ist ;D entlich ruckelfrei^^)

naja lasst euch überarschen ;D (wiso noch so lange bis abend ;D)


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das zitat find ich cool das bild naja ;D jedem das seine ;D
> ava hat irgendwie style
> 
> wie gesagt heute abend wenn ich zeit hab kommt das besseres hin ;D
> ...



Olo made my day. =X


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .....
> naja lasst euch *überarschen* ;D (wiso noch so lange bis abend ;D)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 10/10 Punkten.
> Black Metal 4tw!


Na ja, Black Metal im weitesten Sinne... ^^


*Veragron:*

Bones kenne ich nicht weiter; Tiere sind toll <3; das Gif und der Link sind genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ein bisschen langweilig.

Aber: _7/10_ für Gif und Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Edit: Bis auf Fay mögen anscheinend alle meine Sig :O



Nö. Das Bild ist wirklich nichts besonderes und jeder kann nen geilen Spruch von jmd. anders in seine Sig. einbauen.

5/10


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay,
Deine Siggi 9,5/10 !
meine braucht ihr eigentlich noch nicht zu bewerten,
mache gerade eine neue!
Lurock hilft tatkräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (14. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Schwarzer Tod, willkommner Gast, nimm, die du erkoren hast
> Unheilbar, dem Grab geweiht, wird der Mensch vom Leben befreit
> Sich, wir danken feiernd dir, tanzen auf den Gräbern hier
> Sterbende, sie quälen sich, holde Pest, wir grüßen dich !



10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

8/10 - Sehr selten.

Allerdings fehlt da noch Farbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Oha Sweny...Dich hier anzutreffen, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht :O Edit schreibt hier noch dazu, dass wir mit Sweny nun eine neue Spam-Göttin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm Völlig... Hüpsches neues Bild, aber nehm doch mal die gute alte Animation wieder mit rein ;D dann kriegste auch 10/10.

So sind *9/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Von der hab ich die Schnauze voll. -.-

BTT: Die Animation ist Super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +5
Die Userbars, naja... +-0
Der "falsche" Link ist auch seh lustig. +3

= 8/10


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Siggi wie immer 1a , find sie super 9.5/10
nur die Anis warn wirklich besser, deswegen den halben punkt
weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Bäh, dann so!^^


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

9.9/10


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Nich den Slipknot-Kot da. Ich meinte diese Ani von dem zockernerd....mit dem 'Wtf? d3r b00n h4t mich g3p0wnt?!?!!!' dahinter :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Der wird nichtmehr zurück kommen. Der ist....TOT!!!!!!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Den Zockernerd fand ich doof..
Aber so hat deine Siggi stil find ich ;-)


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der wird nichtmehr zurück kommen. Der ist....TOT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du Mörder du o,.o

Macht mal Werbung für diesen Thread. Ich geh inzw. Kaffee kochen.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

@ Ciliu,  10/10 Punkten.
Deine Signatur ist imba stylisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

> @ Ciliu, 10/10 Punkten.
> Deine Signatur ist imba stylisch!



THX 4 Einschleimen..
fällt dir noch ein was ich ändern könnte?
mir nicht.. verzwickte lage...
aber harr habe 10/10 Punkte!
Szyslak, gibst du mir die Rechtschreibfehler noch durch Pls?
*Danke!*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Tod, *willkommener* Gast, nimm, die *Du* erkoren hast*.*
Unheilbar, dem Grab geweiht, wird der Mensch vom Leben befreit*.*
Sich, wir danken feiernd *Dir*, tanzen auf den Gräbern hier*.*
Sterbende, sie quälen sich, holde Pest, wir grüßen *Dich*!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> THX 4 Einschleimen..
> fällt dir noch ein was ich ändern könnte?
> mir nicht.. verzwickte lage...
> aber harr habe 10/10 Punkte!
> ...


Immerhin hab ich dir die Sig gemacht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss ich sie auch gut bewerten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Jop,
VölligBuffed danke, hab meinen Text
ausgebessert!

is übrigens *Absurd - Pesttanz*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jetzt haste aber den letzten Punkt vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Stimmt garned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Bist dir sicher, das das erste Wort im dritten Satz nicht _"Sieh"_ heissen sollte? o_O


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Jap ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, komisch...


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

*Wieso* komisch?

Hell singt der Stahl und schmückt sich mit rot
In endloser Zahl grüßen Krieger den Tod
Die Helbrücke bebt unter ihrem Schritt
Den Schlachtentod durchlebt
Wer auf jener Walstatt stritt

Stahl blitzt kalt und Algiz glüht auf der Walküren Schild
Herrians Tochter drängt zum Tod, ihr Schlachtenruf gellt wild
Die Brühne birst, dein Leben flieht - Ruhm, Sieg, Tod


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, die Schreiber werden sich dabei schon was gedacht haben.^^


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Eins der wenigen Lieder die nicht von Hendrik Möbus sind ;-)
hat er sich abgespickelt

VölligBuffeD, bei deiner Signatur..
der mittlere Banner mit dem Text von Wait and Bleed ist so genial ;-)


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

| 
|  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
v


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

geiler banner!

hat stil 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich aufs fertige!


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

@Lurock: Jep, das bist du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (14. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht Leute ;-)


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Gn8... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Typische 'Ich bin ein cooler Metalhöhrer'-Signatur gepaart mit einem "lustigen" Zitat. 0815-Signatur ohne besondere Qualitäten und außerdem meiner Meinung nach viel zu groß. 


2 / 10 höchstens.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

1. Kann ich dem Zitat so nicht zustimmen, und
2. Wer zur Hölle ist James Bacon? Der Erfinder meines Frühstücks? oO

Bilder könnten auch drin sein....sich irgendein Zitat reinklatschen kann jeder. 1/10, netter Versuch.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> *Es wäre interessant zu erfahren warum?*
> _In den Zeiten des Internets dürfte das wohl kaum schwierig herauszufinden sein. _
> Sich also "irgendein" Bild reinzuklatschen ist "besser" als "irgendein" Zitat?



*Weil ich das einfach anders sehe. Für mich ist Zynismus etwas anderes als Realismus, Punkt.*

_Mag sein, aber ich bin in diesem Moment einfach zu faul dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Falls du meine Signatur - und ich erwähne einfach nur mal 'meine' - genau angesehen hast, sollte dir klar werden, dass das nicht irgendwelche Bilder sind. Sie drücken etwas über meine Lebenseinstellungen aus und implementieren etwas Komik in die Sig.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Typische 'Ich bin ein cooler Metalhöhrer'-Signatur gepaart mit einem "lustigen" Zitat. 0815-Signatur ohne besondere Qualitäten und außerdem meiner Meinung nach viel zu groß.
> 2 / 10 höchstens.


Ja, weil ich eine Band in der Signatur hab, sagt das das natürlich gleich aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja, so wie du es formulierst, lässt es sich prima auf Alles übertragen:

Typische "Ich bin ein großer Junge"-Art, aber dann kaum was in der Signatur haben,
weil andere das blöd finden könnten. Und dann ein "sinnvolles" Zitat. 0815-Signatur ohne
besondere Qualitäten und außerdem meiner Meinung nach viel zu leer.

Ich steh wenigstens dazu.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich eine Band in der Signatur hab, sagt das das natürlich gleich aus...



Die Vermutung lag zumindest nahe, überprüfen kann ich sie aber nicht. 



Lurock schrieb:


> Typische "Ich bin ein großer Junge"-Art, aber dann kaum was in der Signatur haben,
> weil andere das blöd finden könnten.



Ich habe also "wenig" in der Signatur, weil andere daran Anstoß nehmen könnten? Interessant das wusste ich bisher selbst noch nicht...



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich steh wenigstens dazu.



Wozu stehst du? Das deine Signatur "schlecht" ist?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Also die Sig kann ich hin und wieder bestätigen. Je nachdem wie es mir grad geht. Aber sonst sieht es sehr kahl aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *Weil ich das einfach anders sehe. Für mich ist Zynismus etwas anderes als Realismus, Punkt.*



Tatsachenbehauptung. Punkt.   Außerdem sagt das Zitat nicht aus das Zynismus=Realismus ist. 




Veragron schrieb:


> _Mag sein, aber ich bin in diesem Moment einfach zu faul dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich dir vorwerfen du würdest das nur sagen, weil du keine Argumente mehr hast? Oder wäre dir das zu plump?



Veragron schrieb:


> Falls du meine Signatur - und ich erwähne einfach nur mal 'meine' - genau angesehen hast, sollte dir klar werden, dass das nicht irgendwelche Bilder sind. Sie drücken etwas über meine Lebenseinstellungen aus und implementieren etwas Komik in die Sig.



Deine Lebenseinstellung ist also das du Bones die Knochenjägerin (äußerst bescheidene Sendung) guckst und das du Tiere magst (welche auch immer). Außerdem magst du das "Leben" nicht, zumindest deines, denn mit dem dürftest du die meiste Erfahrung haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Tatsachenbehauptung. Punkt.   Außerdem sagt das Zitat nicht aus das Zynismus=Realismus ist.
> Soll ich dir vorwerfen du würdest das nur sagen, weil du keine Argumente mehr hast? Oder wäre dir das zu plump?
> Deine Lebenseinstellung ist also das du Bones die Knochenjägerin (äußerst bescheidene Sendung) guckst und das du Tiere magst (welche auch immer). Außerdem magst du das "Leben" nicht, zumindest deines, denn mit dem dürftest du die meiste Erfahrung haben.
> 
> ...




Okay, extra für dich: Zyniker sind für mich keine Realisten, die sich trauen die Wahrheit zu sagen.

Ich habe durchaus Argumente, nur verwickelst du mich hier grade in einen absolut idiotischen Kleinkrieg.

Deine Meinung zu Bones ist subjektiv (wie übrigens jede eigene Meinung), ich find die Sendung toll. Und ich mag das (mein) Leben schon, auch diese Animation zählt zur Sparte Komik.

Und nebenbei frage ich mich, warum du nicht den letzten Satz mit einbeziehst.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ah das gefällt mir gut auch wenn es horde ist
8/10


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Die Vermutung lag zumindest nahe, überprüfen kann ich sie aber nicht.
> Ich habe also "wenig" in der Signatur, weil andere daran Anstoß nehmen könnten? Interessant das wusste ich bisher selbst noch nicht...
> Wozu stehst du? Das deine Signatur "schlecht" ist?





> Die Vermutung lag zumindest nahe, überprüfen kann ich sie aber nicht.


Dann unterstelle Niemandem was du *vermutest*!




> Ich habe also "wenig" in der Signatur, weil andere daran Anstoß nehmen könnten? Interessant das wusste ich bisher selbst noch nicht...


Ich habe dasselbe gemacht wie du, ich könnte auf deinen Post haargenau dasselbe antworten,
also sehe ich das nicht als Argument, sondern als Beichte dafür, dass dein Contra-Punkt 
bei mir unsinnig war, schließlich ist dir ja nichts besseres eingefallen.



> Wozu stehst du? Das deine Signatur "schlecht" ist?


Hier gingen dir wohl die Argumente aus, das ist ein sinnloser, indirekter Flame.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Ich gebs auf. Unter andrem weil ich keine Verwarnung wegen Spam kassieren will, und unter anderem weil ich keine Lust mehr auf dieses Dumme zerpflücke habe. Wenn du das hier unbedingt fortführen willst, machs in den Nachtschwärmern.

chopi: Wie immer sehr nett, aber vielleicht könntest du den Nachtschwärmer-Text noch darunter /darüber (u./ü. dem 'Erdenmutter'-Text) anordnen. Und die Milchtüte gibtn glatten Bonuspunkt, macht *9/10*


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm ich dachte wir bewerten hier signaturen...




Mehr habe ich anfangs nicht gemacht. Ich hatte zwar vermutet wozu das führen würde, aber gerade das hat mich so gereizt.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

kurzer text von jemanden den ich nicht kenne, auch nicht grade in eine schönen schrift, aber der text sinn den mag ich 
7/10


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm ich dachte wir bewerten hier signaturen...



Dazu sollten wir auch zurückkehren. Ignoriert ihn einfach.

Das pic gefällt mir, könnte auch glatt auf mich zutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem, könnte noch etwas 'voller' sein, aber so schonmal 7/10 für den guten Einfall.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

wieder das selbe bild 
immer noch 7/10 p


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

das bild versteh ich erhlich gesagt nicht oO ist aber schön 7/10


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ist sehr auf wow bezogen
gefällt mir immer noch 8/10


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

mal ne frega stört der nachtschwärmer banner sehr den rest??


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Ach woher...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ach woher...



Von Norden aus...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

also naja den hab ich übersehen
würde ihn evlt. mehr mittig setzen
und nachtschwärmer sind katzen auch, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir ;D

Psycos are fine ;D l2p ^^

8/10 ;D


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl, Kaladrius ist für diesen Thread nicht geeignet...


*Minastirit:*

Gefällt mir schon besser, Devil May Cry ist eh klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die WoW-Sprüche find ich zwar noch immer nicht so doll, aber jedem das Seine.

Ich geb dir mal 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Naja jedem das seine ;d
den text find ich cool aber das der bob marley style typ sich abknallt nicht so ;D

8/10 weil du immer ne gute sig hast aber 2 abzug wegen dem bob marley ;D
Buffalo Soldier lalala ;D


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Ähm, das ist Alex Kaschte von Samsas Traum. Und nicht Bob Marley. Optisch und Musikalisch gehen die in ganz andere Richtungen... http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/6215/kaschteng0.jpg

Der Text ist übrigens von dem "Typen, der sich abknallt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (15. Januar 2008)

das rot gefällt mir und der text auch ach mei es gefällt mir eben 
9/10 aber nur weil, es könnte ja noch was besseres kommen


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

psychos sind schön ^^,aber kann man nicht so gut lesen deswegen nur *8/10*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> psychos sind schön ^^,aber kann man nicht so gut lesen deswegen nur *8/10*


wenn alle psychos so aussehen würden ja ;D

zu deiner sig ;D

naja hab ich au mal gekukt ;D nun ist es nicht mehr soo mein ding ;D (billy talent und so find ich atm besser) 7/10 und weil mir der hund gefällt 9/10 ;D

@fay naja bob marley hatte auch so rasta ^^ i shot the sherif .. but i didn't shoot no debuty no no ;d bekommst du halt 9/10 weil ned der bob ist ;D


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @fay naja bob marley hatte auch so rasta ^^


Alex Kaschte hat keine Rasta.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Alex Kaschte hat keine Rasta.


wenn ich das bild in der sig ankukt hat er irgendwie ;D naja dann halt ned ^^
bekommst du halt 10/10 punkten? nun besser =)


----------



## LittleFay (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich das bild in der sig ankukt hat er irgendwie ;D naja dann halt ned ^^
> bekommst du halt 10/10 punkten? nun besser =)


Geht doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Haare sind nur ein bisschen stränig. Und durch den Filter, den ich angewendet habe, sieht es evtl. ein wenig nach Rasta aus... Nu aber genug Off-Topic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Januar 2008)

7/10 geiler spruch aber das design spricht mir nicht ganz zu


----------



## Sweny (15. Januar 2008)

Tolle Signatur! "Raubkopierer sind auch nur Menschen!"

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Gnom Schurke 70 -Alexstrasza  
Blutelfe Jäger 43 - Die Aldor
Blutelf Priester 33 - Proudmoore
"Und noch ein Haufen anderer twinks"
Ich rauche Kekse...glaubst du nicht? Ich machs trotzdem!!! 
(Mich findet ihr auch im Off-Topic im WoW-Forum!)
-Ich bin NICHT Verrückt...nur ein bischen anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ih gnom schurke ;d naja 7/10 weils ned soooo speziel ist find ich ;D aber das mit dem anders find ich cool ;D
das slogan ding redet irgendwie stuss find ich ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Posten damit ich sig seh und editen kann ;d





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meinte ja nicht dich ;D

deins find ich cool ;d

8/10 ;d du hast der frau irgendwie den mund verbrannt ;( dabei schaut die cool aus ;D


----------



## badhcatha (15. Januar 2008)

mei der kerl auf den bild sieht so schnuggelig aus.. 9/10 p


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2008)

9/10. Nur ein bissl schwer leserisch. Aber ich kanns lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW:Ich hab mal Links hinter die Zitate gepackt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Disturbed: +2
Metallica: +2
Static-X: +2
Rammstein: +2
Magic: +-0
Ramsteinzitate: +2

Trivium, was ich gerade ausprobiere, sehr geil! +2

= 12/10 ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2008)

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Song ist einfach nur geil. <3

10/10 Das Pic ist GEIL. Und Slipknot samt Link drunter sowieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Rammstein-Zitate: 5 P
Metallica : 3 P

Der Rest : 2 P

macht: 10/10 Punkten.

EDIT: Rammstein-Userbar: 5 P

Also: 15/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

nun da du die sig bearbeitet hast ;D 10/10
+4 wegeb den zitat .. auch wenn ich wissen möchte wer sowas schreibt ;D


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Devil may Cry! 10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön  10/10

Aber erklär mir mal was auf dem Bild zusehen ist.

Also ich sehe irgend wie Titten und oben könnten der Mund sein in dem ne Rose steckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Oder ist das ein Kinn?


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sehr schön  10/10
> 
> Aber erklär mir mal was auf dem Bild zusehen ist.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein Kinn, das rötliche an der Rose dran ist der Mund und links im Bild hängen noch ein paar Haare rum. So sieht das ganze in groß aus, die Signatur ist nur ein Ausschnitt ^^


Zu deiner Sig:
nichts außergewöhnliches, aber auch nichts nerviges. Sozusagen irgendwo mittendrin 5.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

hmm das bild naja ;D steh ned so auf rosen ;d auch wenn mir der spruch darin gefällt ;D

Der Text klingt irgendwie gut .. auch wenn ich das irgendwie ned versteh ;D

7/10 und weil du dmc magst 8/10 ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

8/10

ich kenne leider devil may cry nur vom hören-sagen, aber ich finde sieht recht stylish aus ^^
mit den sprüchen kann ich leider nichts anfangen, da ich das spiel nicht kenn (oder wo auch immer sie herkommen), und von den posts davor erke ich dass die leute sie sehrwohl wiedererkennen und mögen, von daher störts mich nicht^^

meine signatur ist neu - wollte mal vom einheitsbrei los und halt ein wenig gebastelt...ich überlege noch ob nicht doch mehr text (gerade rechterhand) hin sollte...wie lvl, oder beruf oder server...
und ich wieß noch nicht ganz wohin mitm klassensymbol, wer ne idee?

salut


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

sry find ich aber irgendwie total hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

np, was findest du daran denn hässlich?

und sry 3/10
sehe raubkopierer auch eher positiv als negativ aber die wunde am gesicht find ich eher grauslig und in verbund mit dem schwarz/morbiden setting einfach nicht mein fall

salut


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ja mmm also mir gefällt das auch nicht so recht, hat sowas mm steriles...
2/10


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

10/10 Punkten!
Ich mag Psychos!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

naja deine sig ;D

also das ganze schaut irgendwie doof aus find ich persöndlich
nen namen .. ein baum mit nem zeichen udn noch ein name ... naja ned umbedingt mein fall

den text hmm so schön sind die töchter nun auch ned ;d wütende leute sind pöse leute ;D

4/10 ist wenigstens kein stanart ;D

WTF IHR SEIT ZU SCHNELL -.- Text geht an ruben^^

mag freaks und psycos immer noch ;D 10/10 ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

@ badhcatha 6/10
ich finds gestaucht und schwer leserlich, sonst recht hübsch

ja aber was is das sterile dran, wenn ichs besser machen soll müsst ihr auch biss genauer werden ^^
darum gehts hier doch...konstruktive kritik, oder nich?^^

@minastirit
aber ich kann es ja nicht vollstopfen mit erklärungen "pfeil links: gilde" "pfeil rechts hin: char name" das wäre doof^^
und das in der mitte is nun mal gildenlogo, das ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber an dem wird sich nicht groß was ändern
sehr wohl aber denk i wär es interessant was am text zu ändern nur ich würde eben die ratschläge kreativer leute suchen was man denn reinschreiben könnte dass es sowohl informativ als auch optisch brauchbar ist

salut


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

9/10. Nettes Pic und geiler Spruch.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

das du weiss bist (also magic blabla) stört mich^^hat dir deine 10/10 versaut...also 6/10(Rammstein rettet dich immer wieder ^^)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> das du weiss bist (also magic blabla) stört mich^^hat dir deine 10/10 versaut...also 6/10(Rammstein rettet dich immer wieder ^^)



10/10 - 2 punkte weil du die frau immer noch verbrannt hast ;D

und an vor vor poster
mach magic ding weg dann ist sie super ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

noch ne frage hab ich zu meiner sig:

bezieht ihr euch nur auf das bild oder auf die signatur als ein ganzes?

ich habe nämlich ursprünglich wegen dem bild gefragt...
falls sich eure antworten eh auf das sigbild allein beschränkt haben, was findet ihr denn steril daran, was könnte man eurer meinung nach verbessern?

salut


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> noch ne frage hab ich zu meiner sig:
> 
> bezieht ihr euch nur auf das bild oder auf die signatur als ein ganzes?
> 
> ...



zu dem bild: 1.wie du schon gesagt hast paar detail und
2.welches spiel das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich musste kurz überlegen und denke nu,dass es hdro ist,bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zu dem bild: 1.wie du schon gesagt hast paar detail und
> 2.welches spiel das ist
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ist hdro^^
ich will halt daher keinen direkten verweis zu hdro geben (abgesehen vom char bild und dem klassenicon rechts oben) weil envinya sowohl wow als auch hdro spieler beinhaltet - und auf mittlere sicht wahrscheinlich noch weitere spiele
der hintergrund war der beste gemeinsame nenner...der ist halt eben auch aus hdro
die idee ist für jeden spieler ein bild des chars einzufügen samt class icon
nur wie kann man einen verweis zu hdro oder wow so subtil machen dass es jeder mitkriegt aber einen nicht erschlägt?
soll ich DE-RP Belegaer (server) hinschreiben? dann sagen zig wow fanboys "den server gibts nicht" lol^^
wenn du einen ratschlag hättest würde es mir sehr weiterhelfen
für hdro chars könnte ich das bild so "füllen" indem ich noch den nachnamen hinzufüge (den es ja in hdro gibt) aber mit wow ist das ja wieder ne andere sache

salut


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Schöner Spruch,
Was soll das bild darstellen?
finds passend, hat stil ;-)
8/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

soll ne sig für ne mini "spielergemeinschaft" von mir sen

hintergrund is eine landschaft aus hdro - links der name der gilde/community - mitte das logo (keine großartige tiefere bedeutung aber derweil irrelevant hier) - und rechts der char name, samt char bild und class logo oben rechts
es entbährt jedem "tieferen sinn", soll einfach eine sig verschönerung mit "char herzeige"funktion sein... ohne großes posen, einfach hübsch solls aussehen^^

ich geb dir mal 7/10, kann sich aber noch rauf ändern, derweil grübel ich noch über den spruch den ich sehr morbit finde^^
den totenschädel am wehrmachtskreuz kann ich nicht wirklich einordnen, was willst du damit aussagen?
das pentagram ist standard, aber hast ein schönes ausgewählt und selbst als religiöser mensch fühl ich mich davon alles andere als bedrängt ;P jedem das seine und ich finds schön ausgesucht^^

salut


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Danke :-)



> jedem das seine und ich finds schön ausgesucht^^


Ganz deiner Meinung, habe zwar etwas gegen deinen Lebensstil
aber deswegen ja nicht direkt gegen dich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Danke :-)
> Ganz deiner Meinung, habe zwar etwas gegen deinen Lebensstil
> aber deswegen ja nicht direkt gegen dich, oder?
> 
> ...



na absolut - und wenn doch überzeugungen/ideologien aufeinandertreffen die sich von haus aus nicht vertragen, dann muss man auf die vernunft der menschen appelieren dass sie sich trotzdem zamreißen

ich hab die sig übrigens upgedated...werde jeweils ob es wow oder hdro ist ein anderes symbol einfügen
jetzt auf den zweiten blick kommt mir der ring ein wenig zu groß vor, was meint ihr?

salut


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

ne garnich,
derfällt auf den ersten blick garned auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

also... ich glaube das es jungz gibt die 200 ihrer 207 posts aus diesem thread haben.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

und du hast gerade einen durch Offtopic mehr.

zu deiner signatur:

Ich find den Runninggag, wenn er denn diesen titel verdient hat
inzwischen öde... sei kreativ! ;-)
1/10


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

> Schwarzer Tod, willkommener Gast, nimm, die Du erkoren hast.
> Unheilbar, dem Grab geweiht, wird der Mensch vom Leben befreit.
> Sich, wir danken feiernd Dir, tanzen auf den Gräbern hier.
> Sterbende, sie quälen sich, holde Pest, wir grüßen Dich.



dann n paar todessternchen und sonstige böse zeichen- das alles ändert sich dann 7 mal pro woche, ab und an mal n logo von lausigen bands und n neuer "böser" spruch.

ich beneide dich um deine kreativität. nun denn, ich krabbel dann mal wieder unter meinen stein.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Ich finde dich witzig Thront,deine signatur ist zwar simpel finde sie aber geil ^^9/10.Auch wenn du mich jez wahrscheinlich wieder abkritisieren wirst...bitteschön =)


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

> dann n paar todessternchen und sonstige böse zeichen- das alles ändert sich dann 7 mal pro woche, ab und an mal n logo von lausigen bands und n neuer "böser" spruch.
> 
> ich beneide dich um deine kreativität. nun denn, ich krabbel dann mal wieder unter meinen stein.



Meine Signaturen Text ist nur die 2. Strophe meines Lieblingslieds


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

japp und meine oma kocht guten kaffee.
8/37



@joki- thx für die 9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> japp und meine oma kocht guten kaffee.
> 8/37
> @joki- thx für die 9
> 
> ...



Deine auch? GZ!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Insider...kein extrem guter, aber lustig. 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Deine auch? GZ!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




silent hill .. mag horror filme ned so ;D aber haste glaubs selbst gemacht darum ne 9/10 ;D


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Ich liebe DmC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   also 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Klunker 8.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lach* geniale Signatur!!


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu 
5/10
Schön klein und kompakt *+*
Persönlich nicht so der Fan von dem ganzen pösen Zeugs *-*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Das schwarz-weiße Bild find ich gut. +3

Das Pentagrem ist affig: +-0

Das Zitat kommt bei mir gut an: +5

= 8/10

EDIT: Verdammt, Moe!


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Könnt ihr mir verbesserungsvorschläge bringen?
ich find meine Signatur so verschrumpelt zusammengepresst
Völligbuffed, deine liebe ich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Könnt ihr mir verbesserungsvorschläge bringen?*
> ich find meine Signatur so verschrumpelt zusammengepresst
> Völligbuffed, deine liebe ich!



Ja, schmeiss das Pentagram raus. Solch "Ich bin so evil"-Kacke ist, als wärst du ein Hopper der sagt: "Ey ich bin so cool".

Also, Pentagram raus. Reicht, dass Lurock eins als Avatar hat.

Schmeiss ein bissle Freunde rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, schmeiss das Pentagram raus. Solch "Ich bin so evil"-Kacke ist, als wärst du ein Hopper der sagt: "Ey ich bin so cool".
> 
> Also, Pentagram raus. Reicht, dass Lurock eins als Avatar hat.
> 
> ...




sagt der mit dem silent hill bild ... ;D
@chuli oder wie uach immer ;D
da immer einer zuerst postet will ich ma deins bewerten ;D
8/10 ;D mir gefällt das erste bild weniger als das 2te ;d erinnert mich irgendwie an bible black (.. kennen ja vlt paar ;D)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Meine Sig zeigt meinen Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purga (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir verbesserungsvorschläge bringen?
> ich find meine Signatur so verschrumpelt zusammengepresst
> Völligbuffed, deine liebe ich!



Wie wärs mit Farben per programm abstimmen und in ein Bild packen? Dann das ganze zentrieren.

Die Signatur ist Tiefsinning, da ich Tiefsinnig bin gibts dafür 8/10 Punkte ^^

Aber was dich damit verbindet weist wohl nur du... evtl hattest du ja schonmal fast bekanntschaft mit dem Tod geschlossen.

Das Kreuz ähnelt dem eines Templerkreuzes, da es gleich lang ist und somit harmonisch... ich finds Schade das  der Ursprung dieser Kreuze immer mehr vergessen wird... Pentagramme find ich so lala... häng halt immer mit der Person zusammen, was sie damit ausdrücken will, aber das erkenn ich bei dir nicht... darum gesamt nur 4/10 für deine Signatur ^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

@VölligBuffeD: Ich hätt gern wieder 2 Bandbanner oder so,
aber Marduk darf ich ned, Absurd darf ich nicht...
Behemoth hat Lu......
Wegen dem Pentagram: Stößt das für dich wirklich so ein "ich bin so eeevil" aus? ich bin garnicht böse, ich such auch definitiv NICHT den streit ;-)
Hab in der Schule eine 1 in Verhalten/Mitarbeit - phöse is das nich..
*verzweifel*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ich sachte damit nicht, dass du so bist. Es kommtnur so rüber. Ich hab früher auch mit Pentagrammen rumgespielt. 

Als ich dann älter wurde, hab ich den wahre Sinn im Pentagramm erkannt.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> @VölligBuffeD: Ich hätt gern wieder 2 Bandbanner oder so,
> aber Marduk darf ich ned, Absurd darf ich nicht...
> Behemoth hat Lu......
> Wegen dem Pentagram: Stößt das für dich wirklich so ein "ich bin so eeevil" aus? ich bin garnicht böse, ich such auch definitiv NICHT den streit ;-)
> ...




bleib dabei das 2te gefällt mir ;D (bible black und so ;D)
8/10 weil mir das erste ned so gefällt ;D

buffed du postet zuschnell -.-


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Für mich selber stellt das Pentagram weder
den Gehörnten Satan, noch irgend etwas anderes Magisches dar.
Ich habs auf Weißem Hintergrund gelassen, das es Unschuld darstellt.

Es hat für mich eigentlich keine direkte bedeutung zu meinem Lebensstil..
ich würds ja weg machen, nur sieht meine Siggi dann noch leerer aus
hmpf..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bleib dabei das 2te gefällt mir ;D (bible black und so ;D)
> 8/10 weil mir das erste ned so gefällt ;D
> 
> buffed du postet zuschnell -.-



Sry, gerade lief die Seite bissle schneller.^^

Und ich geb nur Tipps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Für mich selber stellt das Pentagram weder
> den Gehörnten Satan, noch irgend etwas anderes Magisches dar.
> Ich habs auf Weißem Hintergrund gelassen, das es Unschuld darstellt.
> 
> ...



Such dir ein neues Bild. Ich werd mir nie mehr irgendwo ein Pentagramm hinknallen, weil ich das gesammte Symbol blödsinnig finde. Aber wenn du es lassen willst, lass es dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

sag ma was du so magst vlt find ich ein tolles bild oder so ;D


----------



## Alpax (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bewerte ma wieder die sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Devil may cry ... kenn ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber ne erfolgreiche Gilde auf meinem Realm heisst so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Gibs nicht, keine Lust jetzt.^^

Bin erstmal futtern. Hunger ich habe, junger Padawan.

BTT: Ciliu - Such dir was hübsches aus dem I-Net und hau es dir in die Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Meinst du Bandmäßig?

falls ja:

Mayhem
Nargaroth
Marduk
Gorgoroth
Absurd ("Lieblings" Band)
Behemoth
Keep of Kalessin

..joa


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gibs nicht, keine Lust jetzt.^^
> 
> Bin erstmal futtern. Hunger ich habe, junger Padawan.
> 
> ...




5/10

Schlicht aber ganz Okay


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gibs nicht, keine Lust jetzt.^^
> 
> Bin erstmal futtern. Hunger ich habe, junger Padawan.
> 
> ...




5/10

Schlicht aber ganz Okay


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

zuviel animation die stört
1/10

edit:


> Ich bewerte ma wieder die sig smile.gif
> 
> Devil may cry ... kenn ich net smile.gif ... aber ne erfolgreiche Gilde auf meinem Realm heisst so smile.gif



Devil may cry ist ein action game indem man als hal dämon mit 2h schwert und ballerwaffen gegen andere dämonen kämpft .. und das wird was umöglich je weiter du die schwierigkeit hast .. dante mode oder wie auhc immer der heisst ist fies ;(

never klau names of games ;D

ahja und deine sig find ich ned soo doll .. buffed bilden naja ^^ und das ich bin bla lba .. auch ned so mein fall 3/10


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

0/10

Total Einfallslos!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Total Einfallslos!



Lol, da ist eindeutig jemand wütend über die schlechte Bewertung. Was ist daran einfallslos???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Total Einfallslos!


gibt man nicht die 0 wenn man auch 0 signatur hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja... @völligbuffed:find ich sieht net so klasse aus,vom style irgendwie her,aber da ich silent hill mag...6/10


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol, da ist eindeutig jemand wütend über die schlechte Bewertung. Was ist daran einfallslos???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deine ist ne -5.

Die ist noch einfallsloser!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Deine ist ne -5.
> 
> Die ist noch einfallsloser!


Aijaiai... selfpwned, damit hast du VB`s Post bestätigt.

Oder du bist ein Thront...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Deine ist ne -5.
> 
> Die ist noch einfallsloser!



Ha! Noch bescheuerter und kindischer gehts kaum...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

erst kopiert dieser niederträchtige bengel meine mc hammer-sig und dann bezeichnet er auch noch andere als einfallslos 


ARGH


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Rofl, du kopierst doch meine Sigs -.-'


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Rofl, du kopierst doch meine Sigs -.-'



Beide Animationen sind "geklaut", wenn man es so nenne will. MC Hammer hast du von Thront und Indi von Cartman... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Beide Animationen sind "geklaut", wenn man es so nenne will. MC Hammer hast du von Thront und Indi von Cartman...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ok geklaut ist übertrieben im eigentlichen sinne des wortes,aber in dem falle passts


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

10/10


Da hat sich einer Mühe gegeben und wollte seine sig schön schlicht halten........respekt ...gut gelungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

sehr gut das du die usebars so verlinkt hast,der buffedbanner...naja,das bild macht das dann wieder wet ich geb dir auch mal 10/10 (thx für die gute bewertung und richtige einschätzung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Für die Mühe mus man dir schon 10/10 geben da es dudus sind 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

5/10

Die WoW-Sig ist nichts besonderes (außerdem: iihh, xchar ^^)
Das mit der Partnerbörse ist nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Schöne Signatur, tolle Farben, netter Text, 10/10 Punkten, weils selbstgemacht ist.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

das bild ist ehr gut gemacht,ist abe nicht mein fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die raubspiele (sinds doch oder?) hmmmm ich geb die ma 4/10,sorry

(ach und die katze/bär hat wer anders gemacht bei mir ging das programm nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das bild ist ehr gut gemacht,ist abe nicht mein fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Muss man Samsas Traum wohl auch für kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Es sind die Browsergames, die ich spiele, und "Werbelinks" dafür.

Dir geb ich 5/10, da die Sig zwar ganz niedlich ist (Dudu) aber sonst nicht weiter aufwändig. (Das Schlichte stört mich nicht - ist nur irgendwie nicht so kreativ)


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

9/10 ich mag das bild immer noch, das rot und so
kennt wer ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm das gut und freeware ist? 
testversion oder so eben,


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

GIMP

Kannst auch im Design-Thread vorbei schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Total Einfallslos!




WTF? .. sagt der der 2 animierte bilder hat die man überall klauen kann .. ahja ..

@chopi deine sig find ich cool ;D (posten immer welche vor mir ;D) 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

5/10 hab leider noch nie devil my cry gespielt und deswegen leider nur 5 punkte =) aber die wertungen sind ja ganz gut für die 2(oder 3?) games.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

xD das mit den raubkopierer sind auch nur menschen ist geil und das bild ist selbstgemacht,deswegen *8/10*


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Deine ist ne -5.
> 
> Die ist noch einfallsloser!


Bitte...wenn ihr kiddies euch hier schon in der community rumtummelt...dann haltet euch wenigstens etwas zurück...Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Bitte...wenn ihr kiddies euch hier schon in der community rumtummelt...dann haltet euch wenigstens etwas zurück...Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/signed ..
und ich frag mich auch nicht wiso die überall server für über 18 ect wollen ;(


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /signed ..
> und ich frag mich auch nicht wiso die überall server für über 18 ect wollen ;(



vor allem warum postet man hier wenn man keine kritik einstecken kann?

naja meine meinung zu minas sig hab i ja schon mal gegeben - und sich wiederholen wär unnötig ;P

salut


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ääm hab meine meinung zu dieser signatur schon gesagt, obwohl
der text da den hab ich erst jetzt bemerkt. nett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Besser zu lesen. Allerdings ist es jetzt pixeliger. 7/10


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

süßer psycho. 5/12. aber leider verdammt unkuhl.

mach den spruch drunter weg dann gibts ne 10, das bild ist geek

edit: ging an badhcatha


völligduffed bekommt ne 45/46 weil ich silent hill echt mag, auch wenn ich mich immer einscheiß beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Besser zu lesen. Allerdings ist es jetzt pixeliger. 7/10

EDIT: Verdammt, warum muss Buffed um die Uhrzeit auch drei mal verrecken, bevor es abgeschickt wird. -.-


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

sauber 9 von 10
ich will ja garnet cool sein also lass ichs so mit dem spruch
 gibs mir n tip wie ich das schärfer krieg?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mom, ich guck mal, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Tada!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

72/100

...weil... ich den Spruch genial find. *merk*
Die restlichen 28 Punkte... häääm... mir fehlt die Innovation etwas.
Ach was weis ich.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

5/10
ist eindeutig nicht mein fall die signatur
steh eher auf bildchen, aber jeder hat ja göttin sei dank einen anderen geschmack


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

net schlecht
 9/10

interessanter Spruch da möchte man dir ja net wirklich begegnen^^


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

Buffed Visitenkarte 0P
Pic vom Sohn 6P
Nod32 2P
Pink Floyd 1P
Der Spruch ist genial 1P
_______________________
Gesamt:*10/10*


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ööm, naja ööm ich geb dir mal ne 7 von 10

@Dracun:
würdest du auch ohne den spruch net wollen^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

9/10

hab ja schon mal bewertet ^^

Hmm okay jetzt hab ich angst^^..........HHHHHILLFE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

das foto von deinem sohn macht alles gut 7 von 70 p

haha und wieder einen in die flucht geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Das Bild und der Spruch,
zusammen gibt das für mich 6.5/10 ist einfach
nicht mein Geschmack.. Farblich passts auch nicht finde ich.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

ich find das bild cool ;D
tolles girl das pupen abhackt ;d (mag keine pupen ;D)
nur das messer würd ich der wegnhemen ;d
10/10

ciliu wie immer ;D das kreuz gefällt mir immer noch ned aber dein ziechen erinnert mich immer noch ;D 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Du meinst wohl Puppen... xD

(Pupen - Rofl!)


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

isch miär doch sowas vu scheiss egal ;D dämlichi rächtischribg schrist mich doch ah .. 

bei uns inna schweiz heissen die dinger bäbi .. also ;D

ja ich bin schweizer und ich bleib schweizer und solange es hier kein rechtschreibe programm gibt wird mein text halt fehler haben ;D
kkthxbb

immer noch 8/10 ;D mag silent hill ned .. das macht mir angst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Schisser... -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

imme rnoch die selbe punktzahl wie vorher^^
hrhr


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schisser... -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




willst du da leben? ;D
hf .. da lebste aber nimmer lange^^

will aber mehr punkte ;(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Natürlich will ich da nicht leben. Aber die Spiele und der Film sind einfach mal das geilste auf dem Markt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Arr!


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

doofer doppelposter ;D

naja devil may cry > silent hill ;D
mag hide and seek games ned ;d da musst bäm machen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Devil May Cry: Noch nie gespielt, aber alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe, sah nice aus. Ich geb mal 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Devil May Cry: Noch nie gespielt, aber alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe, sah nice aus. Ich geb mal 7/10




dann spiels mal ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPR8bBmUYlg
das ist das erste video und dann fängt das game an .. ich dachte hey geil kuken .. dann kommt sicher ladescreen oder so .. also controler weg und gekukt ;D und bäm ^^

und das ist das video von einem ders drauf hat ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_RdUPNg6k
ja grafik ist crap aber das liegt an youtube am tv schauts besser aus ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Es posten immer die gleichen leute ist doch scheisse.Buffed hat über 100.000 nutzer und vlt 100 sind im forum aktiv^^
Also ich bleibe bei meiner wertung 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Es posten immer die gleichen leute ist doch scheisse.Buffed hat über 100.000 nutzer und vlt 100 sind im forum aktiv^^
> Also ich bleibe bei meiner wertung 5/10




was ist denn nicht gut an meiner ;(
gogo mach dein halo bild da rein oder so das find ich besser ;d dann bekommste 15/10 ;D so gibts uach nur 5/10 ;D


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

Immernoch 10/10  Leider ist es wirklich so das es nciht allzu viele Poster hier gitb, ich weiß meine kennen jetz eh schon alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

viel text und kein bild ;( 8/10 da der text gut ist aber vermisse ein bild .. und ein ava ;D


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

So hier mal ene schnell gefertigte signatur die farben sind es bissel durcheinandergekommen in der mitte ändere ich aber alles noch und ich mss noch einen guten ava finden.


Edith:  Ich depp...habe die Edetier funktion vergessen *schäm*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Warum, dazwischen ist doch noch ein Post.

Der Satz im Bild kommt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders im Zusammenhang mit dem Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

ich hasse silent hill--

4/13


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ......
> völligduffed bekommt ne 45/46 weil ich silent hill echt mag, auch wenn ich mich immer einscheiß beim zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.....



Thront schrieb:


> ich hasse silent hill--
> 
> 4/13






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja, Thront halt...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

syr klunker ;dvorhin war kein bild da ;D nun gibts ne 12/10 ;D dmc 4 te win ;D

die anderen hab ich ja genug bewertet^^

thront gibt ne -20/10 .. syr find das bild einfach beschissen ;(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit hast du die seltsame Person hinter Thront erkannt, die hier und da einfach nur mal Spammen will.


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

stimmt doch garnich.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier: 100/100.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ist das dieser Kater aus Shrek?


----------



## Szyslak (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Damit hast du die seltsame Person hinter Thront erkannt, die hier und da einfach nur mal Spammen will.


olol
wäre das hier ein satzbewertungsthread würdest du jetzt 13/37 pkt bekommen...!

BTT:
VöBu:
7,5/10
warum? Darum!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Moe, ich werd dein Spatzenhirn nie verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Der Spruch ist lustig: +5
Mit dem anderen kann ich nichts anfangen: +-0
= 5/10


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

- abzug wegen den spruch über den bild!
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> - abzug wegen den spruch über den bild!
> 5/10




der spruch ist auch falsch ..

der hexenmeister killt sein opfer.
der wahre hexenmeister gibt dem opfer den soulstone und tötet ihn 2mal

naja ;D nerf wl's und so 
gibt aber 9/10 weil mir der spruch eigentlich gefällt ;D


----------



## Gwynny (18. Januar 2008)

Find ich cool... 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Stil gefällt mir, bis auf das "My color is Blue" (bisschen kitschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

nur ein buffed bild naja ;D
0/10 aber da es hier ein buffed forum ist 4/10 ;d da kannste noch was machen ;D


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

9/10 weil der kerl immer noch so schnuggelig ist


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Iwie Psycho  7/10


Ehm ich finde keine Zeit um meine Sig zu verschönern ;(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Deshalb auch 1/10. Laaangweilig.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

8/10 der spruch ist irendwie lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

10/10. Beide Pics sind geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

wunderschön.

68722,5443534³ / 68722,5443534³


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

10/10

Ist und bleibt einzigartig hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

Thront hammer geil!
Sowas hat keiner!
10/10

edit: mist, da war einer schneller


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wunderschön.
> 
> 68722,5443534³ / 68722,5443534³


Ich glaube Thront zeigt uns wie einseitig wir in diesem thread sind =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Und, solange jeder brav einmal pro Woche die Sig ändert.^^

BTT: Beides nette Bilder. Das obere hat mich irgendwie verzaubert. *abspeicher*

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> 9/10 weil der kerl immer noch so schnuggelig ist




<-- schnuggelig Oo ;D juhu '^^

buffed du hast bild geändert ;D cool ok gibt 10/10 ;D


----------



## Szyslak (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Moe, ich werd dein Spatzenhirn nie verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Exakt.
Mach du einfach weiter wie bisher. Du heiterst den Tag immer wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Minastrit: 7/10
einfach so!


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

xD der Pala spruch ist ja mal geil^^ 6P
Leider kann ich kein Spanisch...aber schön designt^^ 2P
*8/10*


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

zum glück kannst du kein spanisch ;D

ich würd mal das green day neben den billi ty tun
also
[]
[] 

und neu dann
[] []

würd vlt besser aussehen ;D


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

Devil May Cry gefällt mir :-) 9.5/10 
hab die Videos angeschaut, daher kenn ich das jez
sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (18. Januar 2008)

Echt guter Style
8.5/10


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

> Echt guter Style
> 8.5/10



Hehe, findest echt gut? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

netter spruch sage mal 8/10 p^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2008)

Vanier

gefällt mir der spruch ;D
9/10 ;D

alle anderen wissen ja ihre bewertung ;D

ahja badhcatha
hast du damit mich gemeint?


> 9/10 weil der kerl immer noch so schnuggelig ist?


 ;D


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

7/10 ist ja nicht selber gemacht, aber ich mag DevilMayCry =) Und der Spruch ist rechts daneben gesetzt worden.


----------



## Templer2k (19. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gutaber irgendwas fehlt deswegen super 9/10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

korall: 


987023² / 987023²


seit 7 seiten mal wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ich meinte Popash.


templer: du bist kuhl- aber nicht horstig. wärest du horstig hätte ich dich bewertet,


----------



## Tôny (19. Januar 2008)

aua^^ ich frag mich zu wivielen Amokläufen Killermärchen schon geführt haben^^ 10/10


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Misfits +- 0
In Flames + 1
Anti-Emo + 2
RASH +- 0
Anti-Faschist +- 0
Proud Irish +- 0

Und leider nur Userbars, nichts selbstgestaltetes....

3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Misfits +- 0
> In Flames + 1
> Anti-Emo + 2
> RASH +- 0
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Signatur gefällt mir nicht,Schrift nicht lesbar und komischer Hintergrund


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2008)

Bäh Juve^^ Naja aber trotzdem sieht nett aus 7/10

Ich weiß, ich mach mir bald mal eine neue sigi.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

8/10

Geiles Pic und lustiges Zitat von ZAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

10/10 DU spielst troll und hörst rammstein =)


----------



## Veragron (19. Januar 2008)

1 Gnadenpunkt.

Das Ding ist weder wahr, noch schön.



Edit: Ok, wahr vielleicht, Aber Raubkopierer, insbesondre die die das dann noch veröffentlichen, sind Schweine.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

ich veröffentliche zwar nix aber...*oink oink*
Stinknormale Userbars nix selbstgemachtes und ein animiertes bild irgendwo aus dem internet kopiert
3/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

der text passt doch,das bild allerdings ist bissl unübersichtilich und du hast seine fakepornos übersehn^^ (was aber nicht in die bewertung einfließt)
4/10

würde sie ausserdem [] [] anordnen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht. Schwer lesbar. Die Animationen reissen dich aber hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Schwer lesbar. Die Animationen reissen dich aber hoch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


verstanden morgen wird ne neue schrift gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine mag ich nicht wirklich,da ich die laiche (leiche?^^) immer wieder falsch als eine schleichende kreatur erkenne...aber sehr schön gemacht 6/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2008)

gut...also neuer "char" in der sig

ich brauch nicht nur ne bewertung von euch sondern eher einen rat
also...
den ring hab i eingefügt damit man sieht dass es sich aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach um hdro handelt
dann rechts der char, klassensymbol und name toll...aber irgendwie bissl leer oder?
was würde eurem geschmack nach reinpassen ohne dass es überladen wirkt?

salut

edit: ganz vergessen 7/10 finds süß aber der text is bissl schwer zu lesen - die tatze is aber cool^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

ist nur ne vermutung,aber ich glaube das teil wirkt wegen dem baum-symbol inder mitte auf mich gleichzeitig leer,wie auch überladen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist nur ne vermutung,aber ich glaube das teil wirkt wegen dem baum-symbol inder mitte auf mich gleichzeitig leer,wie auch überladen...


also evntl den baum kleiner?

salut


----------



## gottdrak (19. Januar 2008)

2xa3b/4xa4b

Weils nicht sehr originell is


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

10/10. Einfach ein klasse Bild. Respekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 10/10. Einfach ein klasse Bild. Respekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



8/10
rammstein find ich klasse
punkt abzug weils bissl viel aufn ersten blick is und ich nicht so n großer userbar fan bin, aber das ist nur subjektiv
objektiv betrachtet aber auf jeden fall ne sehr gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dass meine sig ned die orginellste is is klar - aber das äußerste was meine photoshop bzw in diesem fall paint shop pro künste hergeben^^ von daher bitte ich mal davon abzusehen dass es natürlich keine konkurenz zu (semi)profi "pruduktionen" ist

was meint ihr denn was man noch reinschreiben könnte? oder mit symbolen darstellen könnte? berufe? lvl? server?
bin für jeden vorschlag offen

salut


----------



## gottdrak (20. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> naja dass meine sig ned die orginellste is is klar - aber das äußerste was meine photoshop bzw in diesem fall paint shop pro künste hergeben^^ von daher bitte ich mal davon abzusehen dass es natürlich keine konkurenz zu (semi)profi "pruduktionen" ist
> 
> was meint ihr denn was man noch reinschreiben könnte? oder mit symbolen darstellen könnte? berufe? lvl? server?
> bin für jeden vorschlag offen
> ...



2xa3b/4xa4b ist ja eine gute Bewertung, gab nur ein bisschen Abzug wegen der mangelnden Originalität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde da jedenfalls nix mehr reinschreiben, finde Signaturen die mit Text zugemüllt sind ziemlich hässlich..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Zwar nicht meine Band, sieht aber schick aus.

8/10


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

mach lieber ichts mehr in die sig,es sieht schon fast aus wie ne colage,übertreib das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Wat, Collage?


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wat, Collage?


an den hdro salut mann war das ,nicht an dich


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

finde deine eigentlich gut aber der text ist ned so einfach zu lesen .. find ich jetzt ;D geb dir trozdem 9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Achso, na dann...zitiere lieber, wenn du nicht direkt nach dem Empfänger postest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

ach du hast auch ne neue sig ;D
schaut irgendwie cool aus .. 9/10 .. mag silent hill immer noch ned ^^

edit meint

für was ist das ps unten links?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Meine Initialen.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

pöser spammer ;D^^

ahja und ot ich bleib bei 9/10 ;D


----------



## Qonix (20. Januar 2008)

9/10

schön gemacht


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

> Wenn du das liest, muss dir schon sehr langweilig sein.



ein satz den sogar ich verstehe


e=mc²/e=mc²


----------



## badhcatha (20. Januar 2008)

2/10 weil ich die geschichte net mag
2 p. weils gut gezeichnet ist vom zeichner


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Früher immer am Daumen genuckelt und bei der Geschichte Angst gehabt, wa?^^


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

he vöbu.. ich hatte auch massig angst vor diesem kerl..


(damits kein spam ist: 345/23      fande silent hill immer ganz in ordnung)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Jo...ich auch! ^^


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar nicht grad mein Ding, macht aber Grafisch was her und kriegt 9/10 für die Optik von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

9/10 .. wenn das mfg noch weg geht 10/10 ;d finde das passt ned D;


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> he vöbu.. ich hatte auch massig angst vor diesem kerl..
> (damits kein spam ist: 345/23      fande silent hill immer ganz in ordnung)



die märchen von damals waren wirklich nicht ohne wie man klein war ^^
9/10 weil ich es klasse finde dass du den mut/die nerven hast diese geschichte als sig zu nehmen
punkt abzug gibts weil mir irgendwas fehlt - ich weiß nicht genau was, so kann ichs auch nicht beim namen nennen
aber die sig hat auf jeden fall was ^^

edit: mist, naja is ja ersichtlich dass es sich an thronts sig richtet ^^


----------



## Jácks (20. Januar 2008)

Ist sehr schön designt,LotRO hab ich leider noch nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der spruch ist auch cool *8/10*


----------



## LittleFay (21. Januar 2008)

Ich geb dir 6/10 für Green Day und Simpsons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe eine neue Sig, die sich auf meinen neuesten Blog bezieht. *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

10/10. OMG wie geil sieht das denn aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Wer die Videos mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Scheinst ein Metal-Fan zu sein, huh? :X

7/10, weil ich nicht ganz so auf Rammstein und Konsorten stehe, aber die Buttons gefallen mir..


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

brumm brumm -- du liegst falsch --  huuuuuuup -- 


-76 / 9823749³²


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 9/10 .. wenn das mfg noch weg geht 10/10 ;d finde das passt ned D;



Hab das MfG mal weggemacht, hast Recht, sieht jetzt besser aus =)

Und @Thront: Ich finds toll ne Story unterzubringen in der Signatur, dafür gibts von mir 9/10 wegen dem Einfallsreichtum. Der letzte Punkt fehlt, weil du es nicht selber gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

ich wäre nichts desto trotz sehr erfreut würde man mir die rolle des "schneiders" zu kommen lassen.

popash klingt nach popo, ich mag popos.


beverly hills 90 210 / beverly hills 90 210


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich wäre nichts desto trotz sehr erfreut würde man mir die rolle des "schneiders" zu kommen lassen.
> 
> popash klingt nach popo, ich mag popos.
> beverly hills 90 210 / beverly hills 90 210



7/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

4 spartAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 300/10 ^^

sparta + warhammer ist aber fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur die 2 smilis fidn ich ned soo passend


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

9/10. Jeah....Devil may cry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

4 zul'jin maaaan ;D

8 puntke wegen troll
1+2text rammstein ;D luv that 2 punkte
3text weis ich grad ned^^
metallica fan 2 punkte ;D
rammstein 2 punkte
anderen 2 kenn ich ned ^^

8+2+2+2 mist gibt 16/10 ... ok 6 abzug wegen granze von 10 ;D
10/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (25. Januar 2008)

10/10, das Banner sieht einfach nur geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Januar 2008)

Nette Schrift, aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Nur ein Satz. :>

Gibt 2, weil der ganz nett ist.

2/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (25. Januar 2008)

6/10, gruuuselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Ey, ich bekomm noch ein paar Punkte drauf, weils selbtgemacht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (25. Januar 2008)

8/10
Creepy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Trisch (25. Januar 2008)

Argathosh, ich bin in der Gilde "Whine Wipe und Gezänk"


----------



## Clamev (25. Januar 2008)

hm geht so


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

Zu bunt, aber informationsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

Etwas wenig, nur 1ne Userbar, 4/10


----------



## Jácks (25. Januar 2008)

0/10...geklaut mag ich nicht =/


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2008)

5/10. MC Hammer hat dich gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit : jacks war schneller, daher : @ Jacks : 8/10. Schön bunt und ein paar Infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 5/10. MC Hammer hat dich gerettet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schön gemacht

schlicht und einfach

8 (+1 für Rammstein) /10


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

Naja wenn du meinst dass es geklaut ist :> Deine Meinung


----------



## Thront (25. Januar 2008)

sehr schlechte sig


-4567234/10


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2008)

10/10 für Thront. Find ich einfach nur prima, ist mal ein ganz anderes Motiv, nix übliches und trotzde ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. Januar 2008)

mir gefällts schön schlicht


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

7/10 Schlicht aber gut


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2008)

doofer hampelmann 1/10 Syr aber der typ regt mich eher auf .. ^^


----------



## Vakeros (26. Januar 2008)

10/10 Devil May Cry is immer gut


----------



## Tahult (26. Januar 2008)

Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät, hat selbst ein Bratwurstbratgerät.
Wer Gabeln aufeinander legt, ist ein Gabelstapler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

allvatar naja .. 0
noggenfrogger mit dem Ninja 5
wayne 4 ;D

gibt 9/10


----------



## Draken2103 (26. Januar 2008)

Naja,anstatt weiß hätte ich schwarz genommen, den Schriftzug mehr runter um ihn nicht so mit den Figuren verschwischen zu lassen.
Dann wären auch mehr die Effekte der Schrift angekommen, aber da ichs DMC mag:

6/10


----------



## Clamev (26. Januar 2008)

gefällt mir ziemlich gut 8/10


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Januar 2008)

Dein Spruch ist nett. Diese Charakterkästen finde ich relativ überflüssig. 


8 / 10 kriegste, will ja mal nicht so sein...


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

5/10 Punkten.
Der Spruch ist super, könnte aber mehr sein.


----------



## Juliy (26. Januar 2008)

7/10.

Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab was dass ist..


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Januar 2008)

7/10

Userbars und ein nettes Zitat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (27. Januar 2008)

find ich gut viele Infos über den User (Musikgeschmackund wie weit er im gamecontent ist) 9/10


----------



## Jácks (27. Januar 2008)

Der Spruch ist cool 3P
Und für dein Char teil bekommste 2P
_____________________________
Gesamt:*5/10*
Könnte mehr sein


----------



## Minastirit (27. Januar 2008)

mach mal
[ billijoe] [ greenday]
[userbars]

schaut sicher besser aus ;D 8/10 wenn du es mal änderst 10 ;D


----------



## Juliy (27. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mach mal
> [ billijoe] [ greenday]
> [userbars]
> 
> schaut sicher besser aus ;D 8/10 wenn du es mal änderst 10 ;D



8/10 Devil May Cry ist cool, aber gestalte den Spruch daneben noch ein wenig ;D


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

gutes zitat,aber das unterstrichene verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die usebars,naja,ich mag die halt nicht
5.3g/5k


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2008)

8/10
ich mag druiden und hordler und tauren


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

vieeeeel zu groß,mach die magic teile raus,beide
3.14/20


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. Januar 2008)

6/10

schickes bild ansich

minuspunkte. Horde^^(sry bin ally), ich mag keine ferals


----------



## Clamev (27. Januar 2008)

eig recht gut aber viel zu lang für meinen Geschmack 
5


----------



## derpainkiller (27. Januar 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dreamweaver (28. Januar 2008)

bisl Fies das Zitat aber dennoch ganz Lustig- "Waynes Zuflucht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (28. Januar 2008)

find das pic nice bearbeitet, gefällt mir


----------



## Gwynny (28. Januar 2008)

Ganz hübsch, aber da auch Horde dabei ist 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir irgendwie ned soo ;d 
final fantasy find ich das bild eigentlich doof aber <3 yuna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10 ^^

meine tu ich grad ma editieren hab besseren Text ;D


----------



## nalcarya (28. Januar 2008)

Fänd den Text rechts vom Bild schöner platziert, auch wenn er nun nix mehr mit DMC zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 
weil's so etwas komisch aussieht, aber ich DMC und Rammstein sehr gern mag


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ja irgendwie passt der rechts dann auch ned -.- schaut voll kake aus ^^ und bei buffed hier kann man text nur neben drann machen wenn ich mein bild verhackt und dann kommt : die signatur ist zu lange -.-


----------



## Potpourri (28. Januar 2008)

Spruch ganz nett.. Ramstein ist zwar nichtso mein Fall aber die Texte sind okay *g* 
Devil May Cry.. naja.. mags nicht so gern..auch wenn dieser Typ da gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spontan: 6/10 wegen dem Typen


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ach wie putzig ein gnom ;D hmm klein kompakt naja 9/10 .. mag piercings ned so ;D

ahja und hab sig nun bisle verbessert^^ <3 photoshop da kann sogar ein gimp wie ich was dolles basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Januar 2008)

Bilder : 1P
Rammstein : 9P

10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (28. Januar 2008)

Rammstein +2
Ordnung +6

---
=8 Punkte


----------



## Saprolegnia (28. Januar 2008)

pseudo intellektueller Gothiker 2/10


----------



## Clamev (28. Januar 2008)

einfach nur geil 9/10


----------



## nalcarya (28. Januar 2008)

Spruch mag ich, Video ist ne ganz, ganz billige The Gamers Imitation und das Bildchen ist nett aber nix außergewöhnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

den Spruch mag ich,Last.fm ist cool....aber könnte mehr sein.da fehlt die außergewöhnlichkeit.
6/10


----------



## Xairon (28. Januar 2008)

Ich mag green Day ned und allgemein diese musik...sieht ein bisel aus wie mehrere Banner in die Sig kopiert =)

05/10

Jetzte meine =)


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

8/10 Punkten.

Etwas _zu_ schlicht.


----------



## derpainkiller (28. Januar 2008)

8/10


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Nur 2/10, ein Zitat, das ich nicht verstehe, unnötig, viel Platz nach unten. Da kann ich nichts gutes finden, die zwei Punkte bekommst du, weil du immerhin eine Signatur hast.


----------



## Gwynny (28. Januar 2008)

Nicht sehr aufbauend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

Naja so ein bufed char dingen hat jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und FF geht so ne...ich geb dir *5/10*


----------



## kumbo (28. Januar 2008)

greenday rockt aber naja das bild ist schon was langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem 7/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2008)

boah das nenn ich mal ein HAMMER GEILES Bild

10/10


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (28. Januar 2008)

6/10
-Diese buffed.de-dinger hat echt jeder aber des Zitat is net schlecht


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ninjas inc ;D
text mag ich aber das bett braucht man für sonst was *g*
8/10 zu dem namen fehlt mir kenny -.-

jacks eigentlich hab ich das umgekehrt gemeint ;D


----------



## Clamev (28. Januar 2008)

Devil may cry Is extrem geil den Rest find ich persönlich ned so toll
7/10


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

wahre worte^^
das pic is standart. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

das vid ist naja.... ok...

6/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

normalos

neutral

5p+1p schweizer bonus

Sekz Punkte


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

warum normalos? hast du die sig schon mal wo gesehen?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

jap

frag mich nur nicht wo...


----------



## Megatherion (29. Januar 2008)

Bisschen wenig, aber das Sparta Teil gefällt mir, aber die Smilies sind meiner Meinung nach net so doll
Geb mal 6/10.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

hast recht, da müssn orkze rein


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

This schrieb:


> jap
> 
> frag mich nur nicht wo...



wenn dem so wäre, dann hast du die entweder bei mir gesehen, oder bei einem der 2, denen ich so eine gemacht habe. wobei ich mir bei einem sicher bin, dass er mittlerweile eine andere hat und vom anderen auch nie einen post zu gesicht bekomme. (ja, ich hab sie selber gemacht, da gibts kein automat oder ähnliches, also ausgeschlossen, dass es noch andere, als die 2 erwähnten und ich haben.)

achja: warhammer 40k ist toll!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

wenn du es elbst gemacht hast, dann gibt es

8p


der Hintergrund ist leider etwas leer..

da empfielt sich ein foto des charekters, vielleicht in nahaufnahme, etwas quer reinstellen und als psd abspeichern... und schon haste 10p

edit:  warhammer 40k is teh shit


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

po... der sparta mann von vorhin war aber eine wh40k figur...

mir persönlich gefällts mit dem hintergrund besser, als wenn da jetzt noch irgendwas verpixeltes reinkommen würde. alle anderen solchen sigs haben irgend n screen oder ähnliches drauf. ich mags lieber ein wenig neutral (wie du schon gesagt hast) und ruhig.

über geschmack lässts sich ja wunderbar streiten.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

jap, der ork im ava auch

gamesday 2007 miniatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

teh shit = Teh Geil

ich würde auch kein hintergrund reinstellen ^^ die spielfigur ausschneiden und dann reinplazieren reicht vollkommen! Der hintergrund bleibt erhalten und die sig ist nuch persönlicher


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

stimmt, da wo jetzt der zwergnkopf ist, kännt man das reintun, und es würd net stören. vllt müsst man dann ein wenig effekte reintun oder nur glätten. ich werds morgen versuchen.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

ich meinte eher links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinter den namen


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

ich glaub, da gäbs probleme mit dem kontrast und den granzen zwischen namen, lvl und gilde


----------



## nalcarya (29. Januar 2008)

"Grün, Grün, grün, grün, grün, grün, grün..."
"Grüüün gewinnt!"

Waaagh! allein verdient ja schon 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lolcat? LOOOOOOOOONGCAT? 4chan?! Hell yeah

10p


----------



## nalcarya (29. Januar 2008)

Ich merk grad dass ich diese Seite irgendwie vollkommen überlesen habe... jaja die liebe Müdigkeit Oo

Aber die WH40K Orks können im Moment ja mal nix außer Kanonenfutter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich erinnere mich da an ein lustiges kleines Spiel von Orkzen gegen Imperiale in de mein Freund seinen Ork-Gegenübervollkommen vernichtet bzw vom Feld getrieben hat ohne auc nur eine einzige Einheit zu verlieren. Irgendwo hab ich noch Fotos vom Spielablauf ^^

sry für OT - ich geh nu besser ins Bett^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. Januar 2008)

Schlicht. Übersichtlich. Mir gefällts.

7/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich merk grad dass ich diese Seite irgendwie vollkommen überlesen habe... jaja die liebe Müdigkeit Oo
> 
> Aber die WH40K Orks können im Moment ja mal nix außer Kanonenfutter sein
> 
> ...




im moment ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn in den nächsten wochen der neue Kodex erscheint.... rubbel die katz!


----------



## Clamev (29. Januar 2008)

WH40K rullt einfach und das Orkzes sowieso 9/10!


----------



## kumbo (29. Januar 2008)

leider mag ich solche signaturen nicht so gerne... aber ich muss sagen, dass deine mit die erste ist, die mir noch gefällt! also hier noch 7 / 10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2008)

n1
wobei ich sie realtiv gross finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn das deine bilder sind RESPEKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 52/10


----------



## Gwynny (29. Januar 2008)

8/10
Man kann sehr gut erkennen, dass Du gerne spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

Ordentlich,
klare linien,
schöne Banner mit schönen bunten Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Verzerrtes Bild, "tolles" Zitat aus irgendeinem Lied. 

4/10


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

> Verzerrtes Bild, "tolles" Zitat aus irgendeinem Lied.



Das is eine Textzeile aus einem Liedtext der Band,
in der ich Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

10/10 Punkten....


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

1. Strophe von Absurd - Der Scharlachrote Tod

10.5/10


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Das is eine Textzeile aus einem Liedtext der Band,
> in der ich Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ihr schreibt dann aber "tolle" Texte. Habt ihr irgendwelche Musik im Internet? Will mal wieder lachen...


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

> Na ihr schreibt dann aber "tolle" Texte. Habt ihr irgendwelche Musik im Internet? Will mal wieder lachen...



Versuch du erstmal Musik zu produzieren,
dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Versuch du erstmal Musik zu produzieren,
> dann reden wir weiter



Bis morgen um die selbe Zeit hab ich auch einen schön martialischen Liedtext geschrieben.


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

und die musik dazu?
text is kein ding


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und die musik dazu?



Eure Musik hab ich auch nie kritisiert, nur den Textteil. Aber vielleicht darf ich sie mir ja anhören, wo auch immer. Vielleicht überzeugen mich ja eure herausragenden musikalischen Fähigkeiten. ~lächel~



Ciliu schrieb:


> text is kein ding



Wenn Text "kein Ding" ist, warum schriebt ihr dann so einen "Mist"?


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

Jedem das seine,
wir weichen vom Threadthema ab..

sing eben lieber über deine heile welt,
mir wurscht


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Jedem das seine,



Freiheit wollen wir doch alle. 



Ciliu schrieb:


> wir weichen vom Threadthema ab..



Das ist mir zwar ziemlich egal, aber falls jemand die Schuldfrage stellen will, du Ciliu bist Schuld nicht ich. 



Ciliu schrieb:


> sing eben lieber über deine heile welt,



Meine Welt ist nicht "heile" und genauso wenige würde ich darüber singen, wenn ich überhaupt singen würde.



Ciliu schrieb:


> mir wurscht



Wenn es dir nicht "wurscht" wäre, würdest du damit auch deinem ersten (Halb-)Satz widersprechen.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2008)

4/10 nix spezielles und zu negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Das is eine Textzeile aus einem Liedtext der Band,
> in der ich Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leidet schreibt man mit "t" und Qualen groß :> *klugscheißermodusoff*

Ich mag den textauszug übrigens, stand ja auch schonmal ein Stückchen mehr in der Sig. Allerdings hab ich'S irgendwie im Gefühl dass mir eure Musik nicht gefallen würde... ka warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Myspace Seite oder so?


Zu Minastirits Signatur:
Ist mir so nun schon zu viel, zu groß, auch wenn ich die Einzelteile an sich jeweils okay bis toll finde^^ 6/10


----------



## Blizardboy (29. Januar 2008)

in der Kürze liegt die Würze ^^

8 von 10


----------



## Clamev (29. Januar 2008)

hmmm der Lateinische Text ist in der falschen Reihenfolge(ich kann ihn auswendig und naja das Zitat reists auch nichmehr raus.auserdem zulang
Aber weil ich elfenlied mag 6/10


----------



## Fauzi (30. Januar 2008)

Simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## kumbo (30. Januar 2008)

hat was, aber ist zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich find die seite gut^^ das deja vu gefällt mir =D 8/10


----------



## Ciliu (30. Januar 2008)

Zu große!
verstößt die nicht gegen die Buffed vorschriften?
durcheinander...
4/10 sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2008)

5/10 guter spruch,das andere verstehe ich nicht


chopi schrieb:


> vieeeeel zu groß,mach die magic teile raus,beide
> 3.14/20


habs schon getan


----------



## kumbo (30. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Zu große!
> verstößt die nicht gegen die Buffed vorschriften?
> durcheinander...
> 4/10 sorry
> ...




ne ne ist 200 pixel also alles im lot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (31. Januar 2008)

Sind 322 Pixel (sollen die Bilder evtl eigentlich nebeneinander sein?) :>

Also das obere find ich sehr schick, aber mit dem zweiten dazu ist es dann doch schon wieder zu überladen und weil beides auch noch so extrem gesättigt /knallig ist was die farben angeht beißt es sich ein bisschen. Deswegen nur 7/10 (nur das erste wären 10/10 von mir^^)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Sind 322 Pixel (sollen die Bilder evtl eigentlich nebeneinander sein?) :>
> 
> Also das obere find ich sehr schick, aber mit dem zweiten dazu ist es dann doch schon wieder zu überladen und weil beides auch noch so extrem gesättigt /knallig ist was die farben angeht beißt es sich ein bisschen. Deswegen nur 7/10 (nur das erste wären 10/10 von mir^^)



find sein erstes auch besser ;D aber jedem das seine ;D


----------



## Gribi (31. Januar 2008)

8/10

Sehr farbenfroh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (31. Januar 2008)

ziemlich standard - und nix "eigenes" 

3/10

meine kommt am wochenende hoffentlich online =)


----------



## Gwynny (31. Januar 2008)

Hmmm Signatur in Arbeit....Ist nicht so mein Fall ehrlich gesagt. 
4/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Clamev (31. Januar 2008)

Ich mag Final Fantasy ;P
bin auch grad dabei mir ne gscheide zu machen


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Ich mag Final Fantasy ;P
> bin auch grad dabei mir ne *gscheide* zu machen


hehe  naja   gescheite sollte das wohl heisen, denn ich weiss jetzt nicht ganz was ich mir unter *gescheide* vorstellen soll...naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

immer diese perversen Jäger


----------



## Clamev (31. Januar 2008)

Des hasd gscheide ihr saubraisen!
<Franke!


----------



## MasotasNeL (31. Januar 2008)

mhm noch nix so besonderes aber wenn du dabei bist 5/10 für die Arbeit mit dem FF test^^ und weil ne neue in arbeit ist


----------



## Juliy (31. Januar 2008)

5/10 etwas zu viel


----------



## Gwynny (31. Januar 2008)

Metallica ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Juliy (31. Januar 2008)

Grml >.<.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

zitat -2 .. 
wow 4
southpark 4
cola 2
pizza 2

4 + 4 = 8 + 2 = 10 + 2 = 12 und - 2 = 10/10 ;D


----------



## Littleheroe (1. Februar 2008)

dann mach ichs mal genauso:

zitat: 0
DMC: 0, sagt mir nix
hunter: 5
starwars: 0
arthas: 3 nice pic^^
was man nicht sieht, aber dennoch weis:
schweizer: das was is zu 10 fehlt




hab bei meiner sig mal n spruch hinzugefügt. wer ihn versteht, der hat in seinem leben ein bisschen mehr gelacht, als andere.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

hehe ;D
das ding haste glaubs selbst gemacht oder so .. kenn das jedenfalls noch ned..

schweiza kreuz gibt sowiso 100 punkte ..
text is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dein pic sowiso ... southpark ..

also gibt in etwa 109/10 punkten .. (ich hab schweizer kreuz ned reingetan weil ich das noch vergessen hatte .. hmm und platz hab ich auch ned soo viel ^^)


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2008)

8/10
pics sind cool


----------



## Littleheroe (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe ;D
> das ding haste glaubs selbst gemacht oder so .. kenn das jedenfalls noch ned..
> 
> schweiza kreuz gibt sowiso 100 punkte ..
> ...



ja, is selber gemacht.

kennst du denn die bedeutung des textes?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DJScW7J-QA
so etwa sekunde 50-60


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> Volksfront von Judäa, nicht Judäische Volksfront!



Räusper...

sonst geil, 7/10


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

´public enemy is besser 

0 8 15 / 0 8 15


----------



## Jácks (2. Februar 2008)

super sig...ich hasse britney "bitch" spears. *8/10*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

so gefällt mir die sig besser ;D 10/10

greendday 2
last fm 0
winamp 2
simpsons ;D 4
gitar player .. ich kanns ned ^^ trozdem 2 ich finds cool

ahja und THRONT wiso hast du die letzten 3 bilder noch da .. gibt -500000000/10 weil die so hässlich ist Xd btw dein link ist auch naja .. thront style halt


----------



## Littleheroe (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Räusper...
> 
> sonst geil, 7/10



wie, räusper? was is damit? hast das vid geguckt?


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> wie, räusper? was is damit? hast das vid geguckt?


Das ist doch aus: Das Leben des Brian

einer der besten Filme die es gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Steinigung ist Hammer oder auch das mit dem Spruch an der Wand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Monty Python an die MACHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

ok brian wird freigegeben
wer ist brian?
ich
ich
ich
ich

ok dann nicht ..
always life on the bright side of life ;D godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: 
text -2 mir is ned langweilig
buffed sig naja 2
hexer 2
zitat 6 

gibt 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (2. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok brian wird freigegeben
> wer ist brian?
> ich
> ich
> ...




eigentlich nehmen sie dann den falschen runter. und der sagt, als er weggetragen wird:

he, lasst mich runter, es war nur ein scherz, och bitte. lasst mich doch runter ich bin nicht brian. usw usw...





always look on the braaaid saaaid of laaaif... xD zu geil, der film. ich find die szene am besten, wo die beiden gefängniswärter, der stotternde und der taube, den typen vollquatschen, mit ihrem stuss, und als er weg is, fangen sie an, ganz normal mitnander zu reden...

xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

als ich den film das letzte mal sah wars auch etwa 2 oder 3 jahre her .. ;D alles kann ich mir ned merken

deine sig hab ich ja schon bewertet^^


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Mir persöhnlich zu viel. 5/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

7/10 der Spruch ist gut und der Rest.. naja^^


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2008)

Zwei merkwürdige Sprüche oO

5/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

Ein Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, sieht ok aus, so mit totem Illidan.^^ 6/10


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

@carcharoth:

immer noch viel zu groß. du solltest dir diesen thread durchlesen.

HINWEISE ZU DEN SIGNATUREN

ich geb dir trotzdem -987 / 189³ punkten


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> @carcharoth:
> 
> immer noch viel zu groß. du solltest dir diesen thread durchlesen.
> 
> ...



Entspricht genau den 200 Pixeln du Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja. 10/10 Weil Britney = Mass sexy


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

wunderschöne sig. erinnert mich an momo und cassiopeia. schreibt dir schildi auch warnungen mit ihrem panzer?


für diese tolle sig geb ich dir 0,11132 / 0,11132 punkten


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

> wie, räusper? was is damit? hast das vid geguckt?




wollt damit nur auf eine unauffällige art sagen
was ich von judäa oder was auch immer halte


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne beide Bands nicht,
aber die gestaltung ist okay.
Aber Absurd ist SCHLIMM,wie man sowas hören kann,pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3/10*


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

is sag jez mal nichts gegen Zeckenmusik ^.^


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

ist doch so wie kann man eine nazi,mörderband die ihre "Fans" zu gewalt anstacheln,mögen???


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

wie kann gegen Faschismus sein wenn die eigenen mittel
genauso schlecht sind?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

bild kp kenn ich ned

der text klingt irgendwie gut ;D rammstein style irgendwie ^^

hades hemera .. 0 ahnung
absurd hab ich mal gehört war ned so mein fall
der letzte text naja .. die demokratie pennt nicht aber die leute da^^

geb dir 8/10 weil was ich nicht kenne kann ich auch nicht beleidungen/schlecht finden


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> geb dir 8/10 weil was ich nicht kenne kann ich auch nicht beleidungen/schlecht finden



find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehm, Hades Hemera is die Band in der ich Spiel :=)


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

dann kann ich es ja ned kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hades !! GOD of ta unterwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n1 name eignelich auch wenn ich ned weis was das mit hemera zu tun haben soll .. 

Hemera (griech. &#7977;&#956;&#941;&#961;&#945 ist die Personifikation des Tages in der griechischen Mythologie.

Hemera ist die Tochter des Erebos und der Nyx. Sie steigt jeden Morgen aus der Unterwelt, dem Hades, herauf, wo sie ein Gemach hat, das dann von der Nacht, die die Oberwelt auf der anderen Seite verlässt, bezogen wird.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Hades ist der Bruder von Zeus.
Hemera heißt Schlange :-)


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

das buffed dingen ist nicht wirklich was besonderes,FF ist okay ich geb dir *3/10*


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Jacks mach mal die leerzeilen nach unten hin weg,
dann sieht das bissl besser aus würd ich finden..


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

das leerzeichen zwischen den userbars und greenday???


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

nene die unter den Userbars

edit: 

da is noch son ewig großes weißes feld


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jap ;d mach ma will kuken obs besser ausschaut ^^ und unter den userbars kannst du auch löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

hm mina jez wo ich deine Signatur seh hab ich bock in Wow ein Darth Vader zu spielen...


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

da leute,wie findet ihrs???


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

unter den user bars die zwischen greenday und userbars die eine hätt ich gelassen


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jo stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach untendrann weg

greenday

uerbar 
---- FERTIG

nicht greenday

userbar




--- feritg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

wow mina und ich haben mal die gleiche meinung^.^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

mist ... also ich würd greenday noch ersetzen *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

kann man unten nicht verkürzen -.-


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

wenns ihm gefällt :-)


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> kann man unten nicht verkürzen -.-



ned? hmm komisch schaut irgendwie doof aus so ..


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

jo mach wenigstens wieder die leerzeile zwischen Bekiffter Tag und den Userbars rein, meine meinung ^.^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Ah super hasts ja doch wegbekommen
jetzt bekommste abgesehn vom Greenday
von mir 9/10 ! super!


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

i.wie...zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissl chaotisch
6/3&#8482;


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

schönes Pic,schön verlinkt *9/10*


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Februar 2008)

8/10.


Schönes Pic und Userbars + Links.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

irgendwie ist das unten immer noch ned raus -.- naja 9.5/10 ;D (9 für simsons und 1 für greenday ;D)

aber der platz da unten stört mich darum -0.5

EDIT:
immer diese zwischenposter-.-
Naja HunterPower ;D Rammstein/Metallica und 3 tolle texte ;D tolle Trolle 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

fand es nur mit devil pic besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5,14/11880


----------



## Thront (4. Februar 2008)

ich mag dich, deine signatur is mir scheiß egal (wobei "mag" bedeutet das ich dich weiniger verachte wie die meissten anderen hier)



StGB § 97 / StGB § 97


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

okey...
deine sig is halt 
thront/thront 
(nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

immernoch *9/10*


----------



## Achereto (5. Februar 2008)

hmm. Die Signatur hat irgendwie keinen Mehrwert für mich. 

19/100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

Achereto schrieb:


> hmm. Die Signatur hat irgendwie keinen Mehrwert für mich.
> 
> 19/100
> 
> ...


definier mehrwert ^^

über den spruch hab ich gelacht - aber ansonsten relativ leer für mein persönliches empfinden
7/10 weil deine sig mich in nem moment zum lachen gebracht hat in dem mir eigentlich gar nicht danach war

salut


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

oh wie hässlich


aber ein echter rembrandt (äääää   ruben....)


auf grund dessen:


coca cola light  / coca cola


----------



## Huntara (5. Februar 2008)

10/10

Der Link ist ja mal der Hammer und Britney immer wieder eine Überraschung *hust* wert....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (5. Februar 2008)

Find ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10

Lg Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

@Throt:

Holy Shit! Was ist das denn für ne abgegammelte A-F**kseite???

Ich zitiere:



> * Pop-Musiker sind alle grundsaetzlich drogenabhaengig, vor allem die Typen, die Tekkno machen,
> * Filmstars sind alle total verlottert und haben Unzucht mit allen moeglichen Leuten,
> * Sportler sind sowieso nur auf Drogen, sonst koennten die ja gar nicht so schnell laufen und Zeug.



Was zur Hölle?



> Daraus folgt: Jesus ist echt cool! Du brauchst nur, wenn mal wieder so ein Bloedkopf ankommt und dich in der Disco anpoebelt, sei es unzuechtig oder weil er dir xtc verkaufen will, zu sagen: Hey, Mann, schon mal dran gedacht, dass Jesus dich liebt? Ihr sollt mal sehen, welche tolle Wirkung so ein cooler Spruch auf Bloedkoepfe hat!



Denen hat man doch echt ins Hirn geschi**en.



Ich hoffe das ist ne Fake-Seite. >.< So bekloppt kann doch keiner sein.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

die seite war mal bei irgend nem pc heft .. naja

www.stupidedia.org .... mehr sag ich mal ned ;D da haste sowas zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> @Throt:
> 
> Holy Shit! Was ist das denn für ne abgegammelte A-F**kseite???
> 
> ...


Warst du schonmal in ihrem Clubhaus ("Kirche"), da kannst du dich selbst überzeugen wie verrückt manche Leute sein können...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Da geh ich erst garnicht rein.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

besser so ;D 9.9/10 mag silent hill immer noch ned ganz ^^


----------



## Zorkal (5. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist ne Fake-Seite. >.< So bekloppt kann doch keiner sein.


Quoting for truth!
So bekloppt kann echt niemand sein,.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Quoting for truth!
> So bekloppt kann echt niemand sein,.




...du hast lurock vergessen.

mmmh das ist n übler haufen dieses christenpack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schaut euch das an:

Zum evangelisieren - die Comic Chick-Traktate

jesus! (klick schon)


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

11/10

Britney hats einfach drauf. 10 Punkte weil Britney total knorke ist und 1 Punkt wegen Klapse :>


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Britney hats ned drauf .. die ist drauf ...

bleib bei 8/10


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

rammstein 3P
devil may cry 1P
lich king 2P
das mit den chars und vader 3P
_________________________________
Gesamt *9P*


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Greeenday: 4Punkte
Simpsons : 5 Punkte
Gitarre :  1 Punkt

------------------------
GesammtPunkte: 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr als 10 kann ich ja nicht geben^^


----------



## Abrox (7. Februar 2008)

Devil May Cry 3 war nicht soder Hammer

3/10

Vote 4 DMC 1


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

naja gefällt mir nicht gut...schlecht zulesen und neue sig kommt ja noch...
*4/10*


----------



## Saubähr (7. Februar 2008)

Greenday +++
Simpsons +++ (zu klein!)
Gitarrenspieler + 
Rest sagt mir nichts bzw. ist irrelevant... winamp hört sich nach windoof an... 

Insgesamt ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10 - abern bissl klein


----------



## Saubähr (7. Februar 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber die CF-Seite da ist einfach genial...

Rasputin ist ein russischer Mönch gewesen, der der "Psychater" der letzten russischen Zarenfamilie war, und selbst ein ziemlich ausschweifendes, alkoholisierendes Leben geführt hat - gleichzeitig aber den an der Bluterkrankheit leidenden Zarensohn vor dem Sicheren Tod nach einem Unfall bewahrt-  und auch sonst ein paar hohe russische Tiere vom sterben bewahrt hat. Nach dem Krieg wurde er zum Sündenbock und schließlich Ermordet, nachdem schon bereits vor dem Krieg ein Anschlag auf ihn verübt wurde....
Er ist eine sehr... schillernde Person der russischen Geschichte, wenn auch etwas unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag bezweifeln, dass so eine Person ein Idol für so radikale Christen ist... außer sie sind so radikal, dass sie zu doof sind die Wahrheit zu akzeptieren. 
--> Domain-Name &#8800; Intension 

VOTE 4 FAKE xD


----------



## Achereto (8. Februar 2008)

Um auf RubenPlinius zu antworten: Mehrwert hat eine Signatur für mich dann, wenn sie mir etwas über den Schreiber sagt oder wenn mich bspw. ein Spruch begeistert. Ich mag keine vollgekleisterten Signaturen, die den Lesefluss stören. 19/100 in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Mehrwert" hatte aber auch noch eine erweiterte Bedeutung, die quasi zwischen den Zeilen steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Saubährs Signatur:
Die erste Zeile ist Klasse, der Charlink ist ok, aber das Zitat verstehe ich zum ersten nicht und zum zweiten macht mir dieses Zitat die Signatur zu groß. Daher nur 6/10.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

nerf warlocks ^^

naja text ist nett deine 2 chars sind verlinkt 

4/10 weil ich find da kann mehr hin ;D


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Man sieht die interessen, lustiger Text, er ist Schweizer aber das Schweizerfähnli fehlt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum NUR wegen dem Fähnli 6/10. Pack es rein und es gibt ne 12/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

sig tu ich heute oder so noch bearbeiten aber zum bild bearbeiten hatt ich gestern keine zeit mehr ;D pc inc und so ^^

naja deine ist eigentlich toll nur das fändli zuweit rechts ;d ich würds gleich beim n811 ding reintun und dann ist nimmer soviel lehrer platz
10 schweizer fändli
-10 wenn du mänlicher n811 spielst
+2 wenn du weiblicher n811 spielst ;D


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

besser? ^^

*Hust* weiblich *hust


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ok 12/10 und jap so is bessa ;D

hab btw deine flagge geklaut und mal reingetan bis ich neues bild hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

nene die passt schon ^^ ist ja auch von der Schweizerstube xD


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ein bisschen leer, tut den Augen aber auch mal gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

find deine einfach schön
würde aber das Final Fantasy 7 Banner dingens
über dein Char profil setzen!

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

grässlich einfach nur WTF -1000000/1000000000000 
ah du bists ;d naja 7/10 find die sind immer noch ned super irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach mal was fröhliches rein sonst motzt zam wieda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

so bitte neue sig bewerten xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

southpark 20/10
-10 weil du der freund von flocke bist Xd

gibt 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> gibt 10/10



liegts an Jacqueline oder mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> liegts an Jacqueline oder mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist das ne frage oder ne bemerkung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brauchte nur nen grund für minus punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also find die besser als die letzte und zam freut sich das kein absurd drinn steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> also find die besser als die letzte und zam freut sich das kein absurd drinn steht



^.^mir gefällt se auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Jetzt nur noch Avatar ändern und es ist supa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Btw kenny lebt .. das bild ist ein fake !


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> find deine einfach schön
> würde aber das Final Fantasy 7 Banner dingens
> über dein Char profil setzen!
> 
> 9/10


Danke, gute Idee!
Aber das ist FF10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

schreib das Final Fantasy 7 noch über das weiße bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schreib das Final Fantasy 7 noch über das weiße bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Bekomm ich grad irgendwie nicht hin -.-
 Aber hab den Text auf FFX geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja 9.5/10 !


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ich find Southpark klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön 10/10 aber Mensch und Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -1

= 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

@gynny .. der qonix hat doof reingequotet ;D
also ich hätts ja nebendrann gemacht so in etwa wie bei mir ;D aber jedem das seine

mach mal
[ center] [ url= (final fantasy link)] Final Fantasy x [/url]
[ img] dein bild  [/img]
[ img] buffed bild [/img]
text
[ /center] 

so gehts ;D

naja @quonix dir geb ich mal 8 punkte ;d -2 wegen dem wenn du das liest musss dir langweilig sei ;(


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, will irgendwie nicht, naja soll mein Freund mal drüber schauen, damit Ihr das bestmögliche ergebnis bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem danke Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja @quonix dir geb ich mal 8 punkte ;d -2 wegen dem wenn du das liest musss dir langweilig sei ;(


hmm   ich versteh nicht was du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

CHEATA !!! cheata an die wand XD
ok -2 wegen dem buffed bild ^^ und dem hexer und dem zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da bleibt nur noch das fänchen xD)

edit meint; hab in meiner sig tolles easter egg .. klickt mal auf rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> CHEATA !!! cheata an die wand XD
> ok -2 wegen dem buffed bild ^^ und dem hexer und dem zitat
> 
> 
> ...


ich geb deiner 10 von 10

hast die Bilde ja shcon angepasst das es ein schönes Rechteckt gitb und natürlich

RAMMSTEIN


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> CHEATA !!! cheata an die wand XD
> ok -2 wegen dem buffed bild ^^ und dem hexer und dem zitat
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

gwynny hast du meinen text oben gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie du den text über bild bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

so hab was neues drinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

naja stimmt ned ganz ;d beste band der welt ist rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rammstein > soil > soad > linkinpark > bob marley ;d

naja bekommst du halt 10/10 auch wenn mir das buffed teil ned gefällt ;d etwa eigenkreation kann ja gemacht werden


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gwynny hast du meinen text oben gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, hab Dir doch geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat nicht geklappt irgendwie. Ich versuch es daheim noch mal, bin ja auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trotzdem danke Dir!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

hab dir code per pm geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuchs einfach ma ^^


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab dir code per pm geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ich schick dir einfach mal die Sig und du checkst das aus, ok?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

kuk meine sig ... mir gehts ;d


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kuk meine sig ... mir gehts ;d


 Sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schickst Du mir das so zu pls? *ganzLiebGuck*

Danke!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Klar doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wieder meins reintun ;d auch wenn ich yuna mag ^^


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Klar doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ist ja auch doof wenn wir die gleiche Sig haben, da wirds ja dann langweilig

*editier*

Hat super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Man tut was man kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine letzte sig ging nicht wegen zuvielen zeichen -.-^^ 

Heute abend mach ich warscheindlich ne neue wenn ich dazu komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der rechte teil gefällt mir ned so ^^


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Man tut was man kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Na dann viel Erfolg, bestimmt wird die wieder so schön wie diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Der rechte teil war ne arbeit von 1min und das siet man sofort ;d muss nur mal zeit nehmen für hintergrund ud signatur .. hatte eigentlich gestern vor aber da ist new pc bekommen


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

@Gwynny:

jetzt hast du die 10/10 verdient!

Sauber geile siggi


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

bekomm ich auch 10/10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw hab vergessen copyright in die sig zu tun -.-^^)


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> @Gwynny:
> 
> jetzt hast du die 10/10 verdient!
> 
> Sauber geile siggi


 *Verbeug* Dank Minas
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

wie würde thront sagen?
±sgj/±sgp


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

immernoch *9/10*


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> immernoch *9/10*


LASS DAS^^
BTT:besser mit den abständen,aber da ich die banner algemein nicht mag->7/th1ont


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Hm ich mag den Namen von deinem Druiden.

Allein deswegen schon 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hm ich mag den Namen von deinem Druiden.
> 
> Allein deswegen schon 10/10
> 
> ...


des ist der nick vom zeichner von onepiece ^^ verbinde aber atm nur noch den druiden mit dem namen

das1 zitat ist genial 10/10 weisste vllt ob das von wem ist?


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> des ist der nick vom zeichner von onepiece ^^ verbinde aber atm nur noch den druiden mit dem namen



Sag bloss? Was denkst du warum ich den Namen mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eiichiro Oda FWT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zitat hab ich irgendwem im WoW Forum geklaut


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

beim schreiben wurde mir das bewusst,aber habs letztendlich doch abgeschickt^^


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Chopi ftw 10/10


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

mag die banner nicht so,ist eher zusammengeklickt,gibt von mir 4nachtschwärmer


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das der Text auch so halb durchsichtig ist darum nur ne 9.9/10 ;d


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

chaotisch^^
passt i.wie nicht ganz zusammen
easteregg(rammstein)
7/10


----------



## Sweny (9. Februar 2008)

8/10

cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

@Sweny:

irgendwie ist das ne besondere Signatur..
9/10 mir gefällts!


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

southpark ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der spruch ist...GEIL xD

macht alles in allem *9/10*
Wenn du das Buld verlinkst bekommste volle zehn


----------



## Jockurt (10. Februar 2008)

Greenday mag ich nich  _-_, iTunes is besser als Winamp _-_, Gitarre spielen tu ich auch _+_, Simpsons rockt _+_, Last.fm benutze ich auch _+_, der Spruch am Ende is auch gut _+_

Ich geb dir dann doch noch 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Schlicht und einfach,
klar strukturiert...

Der Spruch naja,
aber hey - so bist du eben

9.5/10


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2008)

Luv Southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Spruch is auch lustig.

9/10. Da kein Link vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (10. Februar 2008)

9/10, nett gemachte Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (10. Februar 2008)

Darkwarlock a rly ?
*9/10*


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2008)

5/10
nicht besonders originel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

das zitat ist ja mal voll funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit dem Jäger naja...
Ich geb dir *8/10*


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2008)

Green Day +
Last.fm +
Winamp -
Simpsons ++
Guitar +
Zitat +

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxar70 (10. Februar 2008)

Nicht schlecht, auch nicht so groß.
8/10


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

buffed sig 0p.
ichj weis selbst was ich hab 0p.
hast wenigstens ne sig,gibt
2/10


----------



## Klunker (10. Februar 2008)

Taure -> Druide -> Feral  was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aso ja das bild ist auch ziemlich gut:

10/10


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

der text ist schön,aus welchem spiel das pic kommt weis ich nicht 8sopllte ich es wissen?) fals ddas i.was ist,dass du dir aushgedacht hast schön,sonst zusammengeklickt(?)

ich geh ma davon aus,dass du es selbst ausgedacht/gemacht hast
das gibt ne 9/10 bildn könnte noch etwas heller sein^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Boar Chopi!!! Die Rechtschreibung!!! 

Schreib das bitte nochmal, bin ich ja garnicht gewohnt von dir. o.O


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

würdest auch nicht dolle schreioben,wenn du an ner ungewohnten tastatur sitzen würdest und versuchen würdest,den text genausoschnell zu schtreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (10. Februar 2008)

Eine schöne Signatur. Das Bild hat was. 13/37. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

ist ja auch selbst gemacht^^

da ich nicht weiss,wer den spruch als 1 hatte,gehe ich davon aus,das du es warst

6/10 schlicht,tut dafür in den augen nicht weh


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Sieht selbstgemacht aus, darum 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei dem code *g*

Auch wenn ich das buffed ding mal umändern würd ..
und ja meine sig schaut immer noch gleich aus .. hatte am we 0 time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

irgendwie sind das hier 4-5 Leute die einfach immer wieder gegenseitig ihre Sig bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

darum änder ich meine ja auch mal damits spannender wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



linööön pörk !!! (auch wenn ned das beste lied meiner meinung nach) 
9.999999999999/10 
oder 1336/1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe
Ich weiß nur immer nicht was ich mit meiner Sig machen soll, naja mal schauen.
Bin ja mal gespannt was Deine neue Sig dann bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Also weis ned was du so magst aber ich würd mir selber so ein buffed banner basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gutes bild suchen und text dazu (z.b. print screen und vlt ne gute umgebung als hintergrund machen)
so etwa wie mein rechtes (das ich heute oder morgen ersetze .. wenn ich zeit hab)


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Also weis ned was du so magst aber ich würd mir selber so ein buffed banner basteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Mal schaun was sich am Weekend so anstellen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Coole Sig...allein FF gibt schon Pluspunkte^^
Und der Spruch ganz unten gefällt mir auch ganz gut

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Naja final fantasy war das spiel mit der geilsten grafik und den schönesten babes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Links funken und naja ist klein gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geb dir 7/10


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Meine sig wird noch überarbeitet, bin erst seit heute dabei^^

Deine Sig ist cool, Devil May Cry hab ich als ANime gesehen, war ganz cool. Star Wars (Und damit Vader) ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, Rammstein auch....und der Lich King ist schön getroffen^^

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

so hab bisle ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber immer noch mit best easter egg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rammstein klicken lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

da hat jemand ne neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


devil bleibt sehr schönes bild
da ich weiss,dass das linke bild alleine gemacht worden ist,gibts noch +punkte
hätte lieber doch die schweizerflagge,die alle haben(aus dem thread) genommen,hat größeren "erkennungswert"
den text sehe ich nur als hilfe,damit man das easteregg besser verstecken kann,doch jemand,der nie in diesem thread war wierd es nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Klickt ja eh keiner auf links sonst ;D
nunja die flagge war irgendwie so naja .. Standart ^^

Aber hmm tu bild eh nochma bearbeiten gibt noch was das mich stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Schon besser, 7,5/10


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

ich weiss,meine ist jetzt bissl zu groß,aber atm klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne überläufe,biste n fan von der manschaft?
klein wenig zu lang,sprengt den aufbau des forums
8/10


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ja, SERC Wild Wings, 2. Eishockeybundesliga, immo 3.ter der Tabelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

hast meine sig nicht bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

10000/10


Da ich selber WL spiele ^^'


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Eishockey naja immerhin schön gemacht aber bin kein fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also 5/10 .. find wenn man das fenster etwas klein macht ist es zu breit

Ahja und my sig is nun bisle geändert .. das erste bild war eher entwurf


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

die schrift ist wie gesagt besser und die fahne ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen auch bissl reingequetscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9.9/10,wegen der platierung der flagge


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

mööööööööööp *9.9/10*
Machs kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mööööööööööp *9.9/10*
> Machs kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinste die einzelnen bilder oder bild entfernen?
(deine sig wurde schon von mir bewertet)


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

9.999/10

0.111 haben dir zum TOP gefehlt :>


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meinste die einzelnen bilder oder bild entfernen?
> (deine sig wurde schon von mir bewertet)


ich meine das mit dem warlock kleiner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

habs ganz rausgenommen,war eh langweilig^^


----------



## Smoby (11. Februar 2008)

hmm 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

bist neu oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab doch noch nie gesehn

*die sig ist selbst gemacht*
sehr viel mühe gegeben,gut gemacht,hätte vllt den char an sich farblich gellassen,aber nur meine meinung
9/10 armory link wäre super

*sig nicht selbst gemacht*
nur zusammengeklickt
4/10 armory link wäre super


----------



## Smoby (11. Februar 2008)

hm ne sieht nicht aus den Char farblig...
Armory Link bau ich irwann mal im Bild ein^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

find die geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal du hast es selber gemacht sonst wär da ned dein name ..

10/10 könnts selber nicht im anstats so gut -.-


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

ne idee zu deiner sig wäre,das weisse feld wo die charnamen sind in nem ähnlichen muster einzufäben wie der devil mye cry hintergrund

sonst 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

hmm jo kann ich mal machen ;d naja wenn ich zeit hab versuch ichs morgen mal hab ja die png datei gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (11. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir!
9/10
und als ich auf "Rammstein" geklickt habe, habe ich mich weggeschmissen vor lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Texte zu deinen chars ohne 5meter dickes banner .. +2 (mag alvatar ect ned so)
spongebob xD +2
Text .. hammer +4
anderer text da mit nicht verrückt is auch geil +2
das sucht ding naja
4 +2+2+2 = h4ck0r/h4ack0r


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 9.999/10
> 
> 0.111 haben dir zum TOP gefehlt :>


LOL

Junge lern rechnen

es sind nur 0.001

weil 9.999 + 0.111 = 10.11


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

nicht sehr einfallsreich, und diese buffed Banner hat jeder 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Ist auch ein Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bleib bei 10/10 aber wie hasst das links gemacht (so gepunktet und aufgehllt) wenn möglich per pm ;d oder im gesign thread


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Buffed Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OK dann ebend anders gesagt nicht Buffed Banner sondern ebend grundsätzlich die Banner wo Chars drinnstehen, selbst gemacht sieht es doch immer besser und forallem einzigartig aus!

PS: PM schick ich dir nacher mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 9.999/10
> 
> 0.111 haben dir zum TOP gefehlt :>



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau 
und 1 banane + 1 apfel = 1 Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps de sig über mir find ich sehr schön 

9/10 punkte - weil meiner meinung nach links ein geiler
schriftzug hingehört


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Wie lange ist deine sig noch in arbeit -.-^^

Aber weil da Gnom und ca 10mal b1ubb steht 7/10 .. +1 wegen zitat 
gibt 8/10 oder 1335/1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wie lange ist deine sig noch in arbeit -.-^^
> 
> Aber weil da Gnom und ca 10mal b1ubb steht 7/10 .. +1 wegen zitat
> gibt 8/10 oder 1335/1337
> ...


also wenn dann schon im rechten Verhältnis schreiben weil 8/10 ist nicht gleich 1335/1337

sondern: 1337 : 10 = 133.7 x 8 = 1069.6

somit *1069.6/1337*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

will gar ned im verhältniss .. aber fehlen so oder so 2 punkte .. und die würds für die neue sig geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will gar ned im verhältniss .. aber fehlen so oder so 2 punkte .. und die würds für die neue sig geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich komm einfach am wochenende nicht dazu - ich weiß auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja vielleicht - nehm ich mir morgen einfach nen laptop mit von zuhause - und mach mir eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> also wenn dann schon im rechten Verhältnis schreiben weil 8/10 ist nicht gleich 1335/1337
> 
> sondern: 1337 : 10 = 133.7 x 8 = 1069.6
> 
> ...



*ürgs* Hau mir bloß ab mit sowas!!^^


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

0/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> 0/10.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Über dich kann ich wirklich nurnoch lachen. Ein größeres Kiddie habe ich in meiner ganzen WoW-Laufbahn nie getroffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

Warum ? Deine Signatur ist einfach Müll...


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

@ b1ubb hab mir auch schon überlegt da noch etwas hinzuschreiben, nur fällt mir nichts passendes ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin immer offen für Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur über mir gefällt mir, ist zwar nicht meine Sportart aber darum geht es ja nicht würde sagen 6/10


----------



## Flapp (12. Februar 2008)

Sieht echt gut aus 

8/10 P.


----------



## Huntara (12. Februar 2008)

Mmh, das war schwer, ich würde ja eine andere Verlinkung nehmen, falls das geht, daher 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Flapp (12. Februar 2008)

Wie meinst das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€ Sry vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10^^


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Wie meinst das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine kleinen Bildchen unten sind auf die Seite verlinkt wo du sie herhasst. Den Link raus nehmen bzw auf einer anderen Seite verlinken dass meint er.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Möglich ist es .. aber wirklich nicht leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 [img ] bild [ /img] [/ url] versuchs ma so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 forum überdeckt vlt den link des bildes (nicht getestet)


----------



## Huntara (12. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> Deine kleinen Bildchen unten sind auf die Seite verlinkt wo du sie herhasst. Den Link raus nehmen bzw auf einer anderen Seite verlinken dass meint er.



*hust*, ich bin eine "Sie", aber ja das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 8/10 Verlinkung pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

schönes bild,war beim zitat "live" dabei,nicht buffed-zitat kasten genommen

10/10
edit: verlinkunk nicht gesehn
gibt 15/10
eine der scöneren sig`s im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

@Huntara  Das muss ein Moderator geändert haben da stand "Sie"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Huntara  hmm 5/10 würd I sagen, ziemlich kahl und langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

smoby dich hatte ich ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 =)


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

what else XD kapir nicht was der fisch auf dem bild fürn sinn hat...
vorsichtshalber 7/10


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Hey, hasst ja eine neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wieder Edit chopi war wiedermal schneller wie ich *grr*


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

hehe


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Google mal nen bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: mist falsches Forum gepostet xD


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

schick!
10/10


----------



## Jácks (12. Februar 2008)

nett designt...*9/10*

Edith:Ach fuck sweny war schneller


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nett designt...*9/10*
> 
> Edith:Ach fuck sweny war schneller



dies scheint ein weit verbreitetetes Problem hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 sind irwo bischen langweilig diese kleinen Banner... 5 für das Green Day Pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (12. Februar 2008)

Falls dus selbst gemacht hast... Echt supercool, 10/10 für die Mühe
Falls nicht (also nur den Namen hast machen lassen unten links^^) dann 7/10, weil Priester abartig kuhl sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Erst jetzt gemerkt das in meiner Signatur praktisch nix mehr ist ^^
Edit2: woooooos mein Priest is ja wieder im Arsenal :O nur ohne Equip


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

siwss flagge 4
allvatar -2 find di doof
text nunja .. eq kann man wiederhestellen lassen von gm +0
nen buffed link zum trink naja +1

gibt 3/10 irgendwie gefällt die mir ned syr


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

schweizer halten immer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ihr ja unsere nachbarn seid - bekommst du von mir 6 punkte

weil ich die figuren - ziemlich kuhl finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schweizer halten immer zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kapier ich ned .. du findest das zeugs gut und sagst schweizer müssen zusammen halten unb ich bekomm nur 6 punkte ;( schniff
naja nespresso what else 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 mir gefällts


----------



## Halfelf (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Kapier ich ned .. du findest das zeugs gut und sagst schweizer müssen zusammen halten unb ich bekomm nur 6 punkte ;( schniff
> naja nespresso what else
> 
> 
> ...




Nette Sig, aber meine ist auch noch gefährlich ^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

juhu ne nachtelfe die mich bessen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ehm naja nur link nix eigenes geb ich ma 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann man noch viel machen

edit meint: ahja und ist so ein ich hab dir was geklaut spiel -.- also -2
2/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Kapier ich ned .. du findest das zeugs gut und sagst schweizer müssen zusammen halten unb ich bekomm nur 6 punkte ;( schniff
> naja nespresso what else
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin wiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

ya mai .. gimma bier hea




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommst trozdem ned mehr punkte ;D


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Falls dus selbst gemacht hast... Echt supercool, 10/10 für die Mühe
> Falls nicht (also nur den Namen hast machen lassen unten links^^) dann 7/10, weil Priester abartig kuhl sind
> 
> 
> ...



Ist selber gemacht...
bewerte ich mal deine Signatur da ich die über mir schon öfter hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10 gefällt mir net so die Charakter Bilder hat jeder und die Schweizer versteht man ja doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt aber *9/10*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

das zitat find ich doof ;d
nur noch ehm 6/10 
2 simpsons
2 winamp
4 greenday
-2 zitat


----------



## Jácks (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das zitat find ich doof ;d
> nur noch ehm 6/10
> 2 simpsons
> 2 winamp
> ...


neue sig in arbeit...dann mal was selbstgemachtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

solangsam haben alle was eigenes^^


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bild....wenn auch ein wenig...naja, schwer erkennbar die Gestalten....(vielleicht brauch ich auch einfach ne Brille -.-)

7/10


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Arrgh..:Serverlag...pls. löschen^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

GEILLLLLLLLLLLL
10000000000000000000000000000000000/1 .. wobei das ned lange da bleiben wird


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Warum? Ist doch net zu freizügig, oder?

zu deiner: Glaub, hab sie schonmal bewertet....zu faul zum gucken, gib dir einfach mal 9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

naja weis ned .. nunja wenns du sie ändern musst meldet sich charcharoth/zam oder tickume bei dir 

bei soner frau wär ich auch gern dabei .. xD
und ja hast mich mal bewertet glaubs ..

nunja ich hoffe ma die darf bleiben


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

@ Ankatu,
Schöne Signatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Dank danke *verbeug* Dabei war das einfach nur ein Random-Bild auf irgendner Anime-Page, das mir gefallen hat....ich glaub, ich mach mal noch eins dazu oder so^^

hmm, Lurock, deine Sig gefällt mir von der Farbgebung ganz gut, die Band(?) sagt mir nix, und mit der Lesbarkeit der Schrift siehts auch düster aus... leider nur 5/10


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Jau sieth net schlecht aus 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stehe net so auf Anime.


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Hab mir mal eine neue Signatur gemacht... die andere konnten die meisten ja nicht entziffern....


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

hmmm....Lurock, schlechte Nachricht....entweder, ich bracuh wirklich ne Brille, oder du machst das mit Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich nix lesen kann, aber die Farbgebung auch diesmal schön finde, 6/10^^

Edit: *koppklatsch* Alles klar, habs entziffern können.....aber auch nur dank Bild kopieren und vergrößern^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> hmmm....Lurock, schlechte Nachricht....entweder, ich bracuh wirklich ne Brille, oder du machst das mit Absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Absicht, versuchs mal zu entziffern, dann verstehst dus auch... *muhahahaha* ...naja, der Witz hält sich in Grenzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Kann da nix draus erkennen 3/10 sieht doof aus^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Februar 2008)

6/10, ich kann die Klasse nicht deuten und es wirkt etwas farblos, need bunte Welt!


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Das soll ein Priester darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mache mir die Tage mal ein neues^^
Ps.: Bei dir kann man die Klasse auch net deuten 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. Februar 2008)

8/10 interessant und sieht gut aus, aber leider fehlt eine Verlinkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock: Herrje, Deine Sig ist echt schwer lesbar....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, musste das Wort bei Word reinkopieren, wie gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Cooler Totenkopf....und das Zitat ist auch nice^^

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (13. Februar 2008)

Hihi.... 7/10


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> .......
> @Lurock: Herrje, Deine Sig ist echt schwer lesbar....
> 
> 
> ...


Huntaraaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratulation! Ich wusste, das zumindest du es lesen kannst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> 8/10 interessant und sieht gut aus, aber leider fehlt eine Verlinkung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab nun eine Verlinkung eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

was steht denn nu in lurocks sig?


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

chopi ist dooooof .. das teht da ;(

und für die dies echt ned sehen..



Spoiler



schwerlesbar


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

hehe ist ja FUNIE (man kan schlecht mit der wii reinzoomen unzo^^)


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

SO, mal wieder was neues...zu Chpoi's Sig: Hab ich ja schon bewertet, unverändert 7/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

ui neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm 
bild 1 find ich bisle doof ..
2 find ich hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3te find ich bisle düster 9.9/10 .. alte fand ich bessa


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

hmm...alles unter SpongeBob gefällt mir...ausser dieser Sloganizer-Dingens da...alles über ihm auch...von daher 
8/10 (-1 Sponge, -1 Sloganizer)


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Cool Deine verbesserte Sig ist klasse, finde ich jedenfalls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das noch jemand Elfenlied überhaupt kennt...
10/10


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

Finde deine Sig irwie öde.. 5/10

Ankatu´s neue Sig gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als die alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Februar 2008)

nicht schlecht 

sieht gut aus

9/10

mfg


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

schönsten allvaters im forum,aber trotzdem nur allvater´s
5/10 hingucker


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2008)

Ich find das Pic irgendwie komisch. Die Transparenz ist viel zu hoch.

5/10


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Schlicht und einfach gehalten 5/10


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

von dem ninja halt ich wenig...ausserdem ist die sig zu groß 2/10 dafür das überhaupt eine da ist


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> von dem ninja halt ich wenig...ausserdem ist die sig zu groß 2/10 dafür das überhaupt eine da ist



*gg* wollt auch einfach ma was dazu beitragen, dass meine crap is weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bei Deiner würd ich die Transparenz ned so extrem einstellen, ansonsten gut gemacht 7/10


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

wenn ich noch die gimpdatei hab mach ich das vllt mal wenn ich wieder in meinen pc reinkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ich mach ne ganz neue


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir immer noch ^_^

10/10


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

der sloganizer ist...naja ich hatte eben "sucht macht süchtig" ^^
den rest find ich auch genial,ich mag die sig 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Februar 2008)

zu groß und zu bunt 3/10 (für mich)


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn du das Bild komplett selber bearbeitet hasst sehr gut 10/10 wenn frau kopiert ( mit dem verändertem Mund usw) dann 7/10.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

erstes bild gefällt mir i.wie nicht,kp wieso
2 stimmt natürlichh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Immer noch 10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Hey....dein Sloganizer ist weg....und dass du wie ich lesesüchtig bist, wiegt den Sponge auf....

10/10^^


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

Steh immernoch net auf Manga^^
6/10


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

links könnte was geschrieben stehn,deshalb 9/10


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

10/10 für die spammende Milchtüte!


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> links könnte was geschrieben stehn,deshalb 9/10



Na wasn?^^
Mir fällt nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> Na wasn?^^
> Mir fällt nichts ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


z.b. der name,anstatt so klein unten
oder i.ein passender spruch


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> i.ein passender spruch



na schiess mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

ist das aufm bild n holypriest?
ahne,diszi


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 ~_~


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

besserer banner
10/10

@snoozy oder so: "alternative"
oder "with skill you not remember"


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

das Bild habe ich aufm Privat Server gemacht also einfach nur T6 an... aber ich selber Spiele nen Diszi


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> das Bild habe ich aufm Privat Server gemacht also einfach nur T6 an... aber ich selber Spiele nen Diszi


war mir schon klar,hast ja verlinkt^^ 2beispiele haste oben.
"the skill you not remember" sofern das richtige englisch ist^^


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

was haltet ihr von "The more danger, the more honor" ??
Hab da eine Seite wo so Sprichwörter von Deutshc auf Englisch übersetzt werden... jedoch manche in einem SHER ungenauem Englisch bzw Deutsch^^


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

wenn du was passendes findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es sollte schon dem nivou des bildes entsprechen...also kein leetspeak oder so


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

immer noch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

10/10
Geile Sprüche ^^


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr langweilige Signatur da nur ein Zitat, hinzukommt noch, dass das Zitat einfach nur langweilig ist. 0/10


----------



## Ankatu (16. Februar 2008)

hmm...coole Farbgebung, geiles Motiv...aber links....da ist zu leer....7/10


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

Das ist unfair...ich liebe Anime und Manga..da kann ich nur 11/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Hmm gebe dir mal 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2008)

das alte fand ich irgendwie cooler ;D hatte sowas böses ^^ 9/10 ;d


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

Ich mag die Signatur!
10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Irwie öde die Sig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Vakeros (16. Februar 2008)

irgendwie öde^^
4/10


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

xD Die Lebensweißheiten sind GENIAL!
Die kleinen Bildchen und das mit der Farbe ist nicht so mein ding :-/

9,9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2008)

Spongebob is da. Das ist alles was zählt. Denn Spongebob ist nais 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja...Kekse rauchen schadet der Gesundheit! 
Man munkelt sogar, dass es schlimmer ist, als sich in Salzsäure zu baden!


BTT: 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Ich liebe Vivi und FF IX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*8/10*

LG Gwynny


----------



## Fauzi (18. Februar 2008)

FF ist immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Mag keine HM's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ein 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Februar 2008)

zu gewöhnlich 3/10

(ja meine sig ist selbst gemacht)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

ich weis das deine sig selbst gemacht ist aber find die frau hättest den mund normal lassen könne ;( 
9/10


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

8/10

Sieht sehr schön aus, aber eine Verlinkung fehlt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Sieht sehr schön aus, aber eine Verlinkung fehlt mir
> 
> ...



auf was verlinkt?`.. armory das immer abfuckt? ^^ ahja klick mal auf rammstein da ist verlinkt ;D


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2008)

9/10

IS en Geiles Game und Rammstein macht geile Mukke^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

Das du papa bist merkt man gar ned ^^
10/10 find den kleinen irgendwie toll ;D


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis das deine sig selbst gemacht ist aber find die frau hättest den mund normal lassen könne ;(
> 9/10




Finde die Frau so ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr schick, bestimmt Selbstgemacht, das T6 vom Priester sieht eh geil aus...

9/10 - es fehlt das gewisse etwas.


----------



## Mondryx (18. Februar 2008)

Selbstgemachtes is immer gut. Zitate auch, und der Kermit Link ist auch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

entlich ma was neues ;D
sysprofile ;d hmm find ich lustig ^^ 
ff banner naja .. 
text kenn ich glaubs von irgendwo .. sagt mir jedenfals was^^
letzen text kenn ich ned ^^
naja alles in allem 6/10 finds nichts spezielles oder selbstgebasteltes ;D


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

3/10

immer noch nicht verlinkt und Du hast mich nicht bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Rammsteinverlinkung ist zu alltäglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

10/10 Punkten.

Ich mag Totenköpfe und das Zitat ist auch kuhl!


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

kann dat noch immer net lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10 sinnlos und öde^^


----------



## Verce (18. Februar 2008)

6/10
hübsch aber unstrukturiert bzw nichtssagend. man weiß nicht worauf man da eigentlich klickt


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

überraschungseffekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


endlich mal eine neue Signatur zum bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht ganz nett aus nur hab ich kein plan was Natural Selection sein soll^^
5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Februar 2008)

8/10. Sieht nett aus. Fehlt aber das gewissen Etwas.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

So, wurde mal wieder Zeit für ne neue... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: K0l0ss - Gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern, aber das Zitat bringt es nicht. 9/10


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was hat dasP.S zu bedeutet in der Ecke ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Meine Initialen. ^^


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

Oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

entweder sind die leerzeilen da unpassend,oder die sig ist an sich (fürn bild) zu klein... 7/10

und ja,meine ist zu groß,aber anders kommt die schlecht rüber ^^


----------



## Juliy (18. Februar 2008)

10/10 für Chopi


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

schön,doch hätte ich lieber die "schere" als das "lasso" benutzt,sieht mir zu sehr ge-copy&pastet aus
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> immer noch nicht verlinkt und Du hast mich nicht bewertet
> 
> ...



hab dich schon bewertet ^^ glaubs ;D 8/10
ahja und auf was verlinkt`?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

chopi hab ich ja schon paar ma bewertet ;D


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

mina du könntest z.b. das bild da auseinander nehmen,jeden namen einzeln verlinken (zum entsprechenden char) und dann richtig reinlinken,dass es wieder ein bild wird
aber frag mich nicht wie^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

und wiso sollt ich das tun? arsenal lagt eh rum wie sau und ist nie aktuell ^^
<-- hates arsena .. gimp programmierung
wer will kann auf nazjatar -> minastirit/speedkill suchen
oder feardØtcØm auf blackmoore (lvl 45 atm)


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

macht eh keiner^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> macht eh keiner^^


doch ich
hab mir grad den char auf blackmoore angeguckt weil mein main da rumgimpt


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

eben und auf link zu armory klick ich nie weil sonst mein schöner firefox findet er muss abstürzen -.-^^

muss noch kuken zu was ich mal nen link mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eben und auf link zu armory klick ich nie weil sonst mein schöner firefox findet er muss abstürzen -.-^^
> 
> muss noch kuken zu was ich mal nen link mach
> 
> ...


kenn ich. zur zeit gehts bei mir aber grad


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

@Minastirit:

DMC hab ich zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber das was ich gesehen habe, gefiel mir.
Mit der Schweiz kann ich nichts anfangen, nur mit Eurer Schokolade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zitat, obwohl ich auch Rammstein höre, nicht so der Bringer.

Insgesammt 9/10 - Das Anime-Bild hat dich gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

entlich neue sig ;D 12/10 .. ne tussi is immer gut ;D (auch wenn sie aus metall ist)

und rammstein lied da ist halt mein lieblings teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich auch nix für ^^


----------



## Ankatu (19. Februar 2008)

hmm...mal ne neue sig gemacht....minas hab ich ja schon bewertet^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ich steh nicht so auf Pferde, aber die Zeichnungen gefallen mir dennoch, 8/10.


----------



## Ankatu (19. Februar 2008)

hmm...Korn is net so mein Fall...aber das Mikro hat einfach ne geile Form^^ Das Nietzsche-Zitat ist auch net übel^^
Und das Kermit Miss Piggy betrügt ist ja wohl ein Skandal ohnegleichen!

8/10 (wegen Korn ein wenig Abzug^^)


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

fand die andere um einiges besser ;(
pferde find ich eigentlich doof und die frau in der mitte schaut auch ned so gut aus ^^ 3/10 .. alte war viEEEEl besser


----------



## Ankatu (19. Februar 2008)

Jaja...ich weiss....die is mir net so gut gelungen...war mein erster Versuch mit Gimp...aber Übung macht den Meister...stellt euch schonmal auf schnell wechselnde Sigs ein, bis ich "meine" sig gefunden hab^^


----------



## Sweny (19. Februar 2008)

Also mir gefällt sie, finde die schick!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexendoktor (19. Februar 2008)

@ Sweny: Es ist... DIE SUCHT!!!... nach Büchern! Ich kenne das ;-) Dafür bekommt die Signatur einen dicken Lesesüchtigenbonus.


----------



## Smoby (19. Februar 2008)

Ich mag Trolle nicht :/
4/10 Bild ansich gefällt mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

C´Hey geiles Bild 9/10, wie haste das den gemacht?


----------



## Smoby (19. Februar 2008)

mit Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Februar 2008)

10/10

Schöne Sig. + Verlinkung, nice, sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kafka (20. Februar 2008)

Netter Totenkopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

allvatar sig .. find ich doof 1/10

btw hab nun ne verlinkung ;d nur beim linken weis ich noch nicht wohin am besten .. armory suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

kennst ja meine 10/10 schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(@Hexendoktor: Mag deine Sig auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Smoby (20. Februar 2008)

ganz witzige Signatur^^
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

@kekssüchtiges monster ;D
gefällt mir deine sig ;D irgendwie psyco aber lustig 10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctem85 (20. Februar 2008)

ich mag animes, ich mag dmc..... 8/10. irgendwas hält mich von 10 punkten ab weis aber ned was Oo


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

ned sclecht 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

allvatar ist doof .. 2/10


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

einer der wenigen,die ihre bilöder richtig verlinken 8siehe dmc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber i.was hält auch mich ab die ne 10 zu geben,deshalb 7/10


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Wieder 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Februar 2008)

7/10
Bisschen freakig find ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

beide zitTE GEFALLEN MIR,obwohl das zweite n bissl langweilig ist
9/10


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Leckeres Bild.
Feraldruiden sind meine Lieblingsspeise.
Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt, wo chopi geblieben ist - keine Sorge, der steht unter Naturschutz. Aber nicht mehr lang. Hehe.

9/10, mir hat der Erdenmutter-Text so gefallen °-°


----------



## Ankatu (21. Februar 2008)

Bones ist cool, die Hauptdarstellerin ist lecker^^

Tiere sind so ein Ding....da gefällt mir net alles...

Das Bild is cool, das Zitat ebenfalls....den Link probier ich net aus...wer weiss wo ich da drauf komm....alles in allem 7,5/10^^


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Bones ist cool, die Hauptdarstellerin ist lecker^^
> 
> Tiere sind so ein Ding....da gefällt mir net alles...
> 
> Das Bild is cool, das Zitat ebenfalls....*den Link probier ich net aus*...wer weiss wo ich da drauf komm....alles in allem 7,5/10^^


Der Link ist das Beste an der Signatur... außerdem; wenn du drüber gehst siehst du unten links schon die Adresse von directupload, da wirds wohl kaum was "Schlimmes" sein können...


----------



## Jácks (21. Februar 2008)

schwerlesbar?
wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trozdem funny *7/10*


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

bewegliche usebars mag ich noch weniger als normale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst schön,aber abzug wegen der slideshow im ava,weiss nie dass du du bist (>_>) 7/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2008)

10/10

Da deine Sig immer sehr originell sind . gefällt mir echt gut . hast ne richtich kreative ader ........... weiter so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

süß <3

11/10


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

bissel verrückt aber gut gemacht, vor alem die Klassentypischen gegenstände und sponge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10  will noch einen Patrick^^


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

So? *g*

Ahja tolle sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

SP  häh? bitte erklären^^

Juhu Patrick 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> SP  häh? bitte erklären^^
> 
> Juhu Patrick 10/10
> 
> ...



meine "so" tippe grade im dunkeln weil bruder schläft :-/


----------



## rEdiC (21. Februar 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

einfach nur 10/10 da braucht man nichtma nen link


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

Feral Dudu + Taure = 10/10

Kann mir wer per pn mal sagen wir amn die verlinkung hinbekommt bei mir klapt das irgentwie nie würde gerne den armory link einbauen^^

Danke schonmal 

Gruß Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (22. Februar 2008)

Hey, mal einer den ich noch nicht bewertet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 die Bilder find ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Smoby (22. Februar 2008)

6/10 diese Banner von seinem Char hat jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

7/10 

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

mag es nicht,wenn sigs länger als sie breit sind sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

öy guck disch doch ma selba an! (ich auch nicht, aber mags auch nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

8/10!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Februar 2008)

Die deutsche Version finde ich besser, aber die hat auch was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Februar 2008)

Ich mag Korn und wenn das sich das P.S auf Kirmitbezieht dann ist es noch genialer 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

die bilder naja ;d 
zitat hab ich auch schon bei 4 leuten gelesen .. oder mehr
4/10 finds ned so cool ;d


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Devil May Cry - imba - *2P*
Selbstgemachte Bilder - pron - *2P*
Rammstein - > Chuck Norris - *4P*

=8/10 Pkt., ich mag zentrierte Sigs, und es könnte noch etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

So, mich haben nun eine neue Sig. Mit ein paar alten Elementen.
Haut rein. :O

@Den-über-mir: 10/10.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*radikales Doppelposting betreib*


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

mag die sig.grundlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/einer tasse köstlicher popel


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Mhm. Sweny wird das Cookie-Bild vermutlich gleich mal aufrauchen. Aber ich hab ja nochn Vorrat davon.

Und deine Sig...schau oben nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (23. Februar 2008)

@Chopi: 
Du wurdest schon bewertet, aber ich würde den Bären und den Tauren besser sichtbar machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Veragron: 
Die Signatur ist etwas... uhm überladen. 

Achtung, meine Signatur (klicken!) zu bewerten.... könnte... dauern...


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Mhm. Magische Gedankenübertragung @teh Nachtschwärmer Frett.

Zu schlicht. Keine Bilder. Und hab atm eh zu viele Tabs auf, werds mir nachher mal reinziehen. 

Lets say, 5/10. Nice try, get now some bildaz.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

zuviel text unzo liest keiner

wow? langen text lesen? wow? langen text?
WOW


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zuviel text unzo liest keiner
> 
> wow? langen text lesen? wow? langen text?
> WOW



Was hattest du im Kaffee? *Rorschach-Bilder auspack*


----------



## Sweny (24. Februar 2008)

10/10 xD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

rofl patrick -.-

dir muss man igendwie 20/10 geben ;D psyco sigs gefallen mir ;D


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

wir schweizer müssen zusammenhalten deshalb bekommste:

10/10

aber auch nur weil ne ganz kleine schweizerflagge in deiner signatur verewigt wurde =))


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

juhu ;D
ot: eigentlich würd ich bunny ja auch unterstüzen aber in meiner sig ist kein platz ;D
6/10 weil sonst nix da ist +2 swiss bonus ;D


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

ich bin zu faul um was richtiges aus meiner signatur zu machen darum musste ich den hasen einfach für mich gewinnen^^


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

hmm....der Hase....lang nich mehr gesehen^^

Aber allein ein bisschen...trist...von daher nur 5/10

Ein biscchen Farbe würd das ganze aufpeppen^^


----------



## Durlok (24. Februar 2008)

8/10

rl pic                        6P ( immer interessant zu sehen wer da so schreibt)
selbst gestaltete sig   2P (kreativität ist immer gut)


das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt sind die weissen balken zwischen den pics


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

mag den verlauf der bilde,wen sie ebeneinander wären wärs doof..fühl mich auch nicht beleidigt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> rl pic                        6P ( immer interessant zu sehen wer da so schreibt)
> selbst gestaltete sig   2P (kreativität ist immer gut)
> das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt sind die weissen balken zwischen den pics



Ja, das mit den weissen Balken, ich weiss...bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, was ich da noch mach...kenn mich mit Gimp net so aus^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Aaaah, ist das etwa... ist das... L-L-Liv? 
Dafür gibts 10/10 Punkte.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Jepp...ist Liv.....aber das mit dem invertierten gefällt mir noch nicht so....is mir zu pixelig...naja, mal schauen was ich da nch draus machen kann...und dein schwer lesbar bekommt 7/10 Punkten....


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

10/10 Punkten... Liv Tyler ist soo pr0n...


----------



## simion (24. Februar 2008)

3/10 einfach ganz oft schwerlesbar schwerlesbar geschrieben


----------



## Smoby (24. Februar 2008)

Der Witz ist cool^^
Die Avatare hat jeder :/ 5/10


----------



## nalcarya (24. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> Der Witz ist cool^^
> Die Avatare hat jeder :/ 5/10


10/10 Punkten.
Warum? Ganz einfach: nervt nicht, ist dazu schön anzusehen und allem Anschein nach auch noch selbst gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

sieht gut und netter text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag mal 9/10   vllt noch en bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

10/10 die katzen sind genial


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

das disturbed und vamire ect in die mitte und dann gibts 9/10 .. so find ich passt es nicht und ich geb dir ma 6/10


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Februar 2008)

Die Pics und der Linkd ahinter sind mir schon 8 Punkte wert, dann noch Rammstein, macht 9/10...


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Die Pics und der Linkd ahinter sind mir schon 8 Punkte wert, dann noch Rammstein, macht 9/10...



Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss mal kuken ob ich für unseren wiederaufserstandenen typ noch was neues basteln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine sig find ich cool nur das zitat ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: mein hunter twink hat mehr ap als du und ist auch bm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw war ^^


----------



## Sweny (25. Februar 2008)

imma noch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Des mit dem Kekserauchen ist geil...9/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

text 1  ... no coment
allvatar = doof ..
ninja mit text 1 ..
das unterste hab ich auch ma gelesen .. darum 2 punkte

also 2/10
edit meint +2 wegen deiner gilde .. das stimmt wenigstens


----------



## Smoby (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> text 1  ... no coment
> allvatar = doof ..
> ninja mit text 1 ..
> das unterste hab ich auch ma gelesen .. darum 2 punkte
> ...



Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können^^

Deine Sig hatten wir ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nur das andere bewertet....

meine güte alle leute sind so unfreundlich!!!!


----------



## Smoby (25. Februar 2008)

Bei soeiner schwachsinnigen Signatur^^



text 1 ... no coment
allvatar = doof ..
ninja mit text 1 ..
das unterste hab ich auch ma gelesen .. darum 2 punkte

also 2/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

@ Smoby:bild gefällt mir net...0/10 punkte so einfach geht das also ??? xD was bist du für einer


----------



## Smoby (25. Februar 2008)

Wie was bist du für einer? o.O
Wenn es dir net gefällt gefällt es dir net und muss man mit leben es heisst doch Bewerte die Signatur über dir!
udn da ist Deine Meinung gefragt also mecker nicht wenn du ein Problem damit hasst, dass man deine Signatur kritisiert hasst du im falschen Threath gepostet!!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

10/10. Geiles Bild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

@vorposter .. dich hab ich schon bewertet

@baumtyp da

1. Smoby hat seine Sig selbst gemacht 
(das kann dauern)
2. Deine sig .. wurst .. wow welcome to kiddy island .. 
3. Wer mit Kritik nicht umgehen kann sollte auch selber nicht kritisieren .. 
Wer aussteckt muss auch einstecken können

Sinvolle begründung wiso MIR DEINE sig nicht Gefällt.
1. Die wurst ist doof
2. Allvatar .. wow registrieren ist so schwer ..
3. Noch mal die wurst aber nun von ner internetseite bei der man gratis den ninja machen kann und sich nicht registrieren muss .. Oo
4. Das gefällt mir da es ein Zitat von einem anderen user ist ..

und du hast nur 4 punkte wegen der gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2008)

hey hey hey hab ne neue^^ deine wurdeja schon bewertet 8/10,das linke bild könnte die selbe struktur haben wie das DMC bild


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

hi chopi^^

ich find sie sehr schön - nur kann ich die schrift, persönlich, nicht so klar lesen - das is der einzige kritikpunkt den ich sehe
im moment sieht es soa us als wären die blätter duetlich größer wie die schrift...vll wäre es besser wenn die schrift dicker wäre und die blätter somit reine zirde?
find die idee aber sehr schon und stimmige sig 7-8/10
wenn die schrift besser ist locker 9/10

meine sig is leider immer noch die alte :/ ich komm zu wenig zum hdro zocken, da krieg i keine hübsche neue ausrüstung :/
aber lästert ruhig los ^^
bzw für konstruktive ideen, was man vll als zusatziunfos etc in die sig einbauen kann, wäre ich dankbar^^

salut


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

@chopi .. hast ma geklickt hab beide verlinkt ;d und linke gefällt mir irgendwie auch ohne die paar punkte ;D

da ich rubens schon bewertet hab tu ich mal die neue von chopi
finde die schrift hätte bisle besser sein können ;d ansonsten TOP


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2008)

mit den verlinkunge:
devil gut verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2mal das selbe leider... (mit juliy) und ausserdem isser ja eh ebannt (sien "main"^^)
8/10 weiterhin


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mit den verlinkunge:
> devil gut verlinkt
> 
> 
> ...




Ich tus noch verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur die Zeit macht ned mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sein "twink" ist ja noch da^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wer aussteckt muss auch einstecken können


*räusper*
wer austeilt heißt es...

wer aussteckt...pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (25. Februar 2008)

Klugscheisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .....
> Wer aussteckt muss auch einstecken können
> .....



Gott, wie geil! Das kommt in meine Signatur! Das verdient ewigen Ruhm!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

juhu ich bin in ner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

hasse das ich fange text an .. dann ruf telefon ich schreib da geh zurück und schreib einfach fertig ;D
9.9/10 D


----------



## Ankatu (26. Februar 2008)

Dumdidei....hab meine Sig mal ein wenich überarbeitet, keine weissen Balken mehr...aber gefällt mir net so...mache wohl demnächst was ganz neues...

Zu Minas' sig: Hab ich ja schon bewertet, wegen dem Gimmick Punktaufschlag, 9/10^^

Edith meint: Das ganz neue kam ganz unerwartet heute morgen zu mir geschlichen...*freut sich heut noch doof*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

0/200  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich persöndlich fänds bisle zuviel vom rl das erzählt wird aber naja da es dich ned stört 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hf noch bei was auch immer ihr macht .. wiso gibts hier nedma 2 smiles die sich küssen? -.- und das head wall teil fehlt auch ;(


----------



## Durlok (26. Februar 2008)

gz zur verlobung
immer schön wenn sich 2 menschen finden : )


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2008)

8/10
Aber nur weil ich finde das ein- oder maximal 3-mal das Bildchen auch gereicht hätte, thematisch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

MEHR Farbe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Schicke Charübersicht ohne den allvatar-Dreck: 3P
Lustige Pics und *uglys*: 4P
Kekse, verrückt sein & Lesesucht (Willkommen im Club): 3P

10/10, Gnömchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Rofl, lol!

|
|
|
v


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

test bluuub
korn .. orly?
nen a.. immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 ^^


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

sehr stylisch die sign. 9/10 Punkten


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

hmmm...gefällt mir iwie gar nicht...nur allvatar-zeugs und sonst nix...keine hübschen Bilder, kein Text...nene... 3/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir ganz gut...sind ja auch zwei hübsche lady´s...nur das es zwei mal das gleiche ist das finde ich ned so!!!
8,5/10
ach ja bin grade im praktikum...deswegen kann ich nur so billisch signaturen machen xD


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> hmmm...gefällt mir iwie gar nicht...nur allvatar-zeugs und sonst nix...keine hübschen Bilder, kein Text...nene... 3/10




Kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab die sign gestern erst gemacht udn is noch nicht fertig, wenn se fertig is post ich hier nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

bei mir kommt gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ipb bild das ned geht ^^
sind aber von allvatar das seh ich wenn ich mit maus draufgeh :9 darum
1/10 ..
allvatar ist doof ;d

Btw <3 my photoshop portable Xd


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

9,5/10 wegen RAMMSTEIN...xD mag die einfach ned!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Char-Sig: 0P

Was willst du mit Bäumen?
Der Spruch ist dumm...

1/10 weil du überhaupt ne Sig hast.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

TOFFER vb -.- ^^


@baumding
nun is sie bisle besser nur allvatar ist immer noch crap
und wer rammstein ned mag .. (WO IST DAS KOPF TISCH SMILY !!!)

naja 7/10 wenigstens ist der text bisle sinvoller ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> TOFFER vb -.- ^^
> @baumding
> nun is sie bisle besser nur allvatar ist immer noch crap
> und wer rammstein ned mag .. (WO IST DAS KOPF TISCH SMILY !!!)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

hmm... Korn 1 Punkt Abzug....der Rest asst...
9/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

meine sigi ist nun verbessert!!!!@Ankatu 8.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

schon bessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders das brat teil gefällt mir auch wenn ich es genug kenne (gibt immer noch leute die google ned kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
9.1/10


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Mmmh, warum Rammstein mit Juliy verlinkt ist versteh ich irgendwie nicht...
deswegen: 9/10 Punkten

Oder wie Thront sagen würde:



> coca cola light / coca cola


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, warum Rammstein mit Juliy verlinkt ist versteh ich irgendwie nicht...
> deswegen: 9/10 Punkten
> 
> Oder wie Thront sagen würde:



ehm weil man auf rammstein vlt schneller klickt als auf mein bild ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm weil man auf rammstein vlt schneller klickt als auf mein bild ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, aber Juliy hat doch nichts mit Rammstein zu tun...
Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man einen Brief in einem
Umschlag aus Gold an den Präsidenten schicken und es
ist nichts anderes drin als Scheiße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu deiner Sig:



> StGB § 97 / StGB § 97


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

Lurocks rockt. 9/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss sein rockt auch aber ned so arg xD 7,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

1. passt
2. würd ich weg nehmen ist sinnfrei
gaming is not a crime hoch
hinten in sich runter
letzter text weg
fänd ische bessa


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

mach ich gebieter!!!xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Wo ist das arsch teil xD^^ 
das hat mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür kann der text weg^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wo ist das arsch teil xD^^
> das hat mir gefallen
> 
> 
> ...


Toll, er hat das bei VöBu gesehen ist auf die Website gegangen hat sich auch eins gemacht und dann auch mit genau demselben Inhalt (nämlich "Hintern"). Ich find sowas doof. Dann lieber den komischen Text!

Btw:

Deine Signatur: 





> grün / blau


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Toll, er hat das bei VöBu gesehen ist auf die Website gegangen hat sich auch eins gemacht und dann auch mit genau demselben Inhalt (nämlich "Hintern"). Ich find sowas doof. Dann lieber den komischen Text!



Ach, das hatte schon jemand?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. Februar 2008)

Hehe muss doch mal meine neue Sig präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Danke Minas *zwinker*)

LG Gwynny


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

schlauer spruch...unteres bild gut...ergibt: 6/10!!


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

2/10
Aber nur weil ich das erste animierte noch ganz nett finde. Ich bin kein freund von blinkenden GIFs, vor allem nciht in Signaturen, und das sind auch noch mehrere einfach auf einen Haufen geschmissen.

Sieht auch alles in Allem sehr wahllos zusammengewürfelt aus... also nix gegen dich, aber ist nicht mein Fall ;>


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

schlicht
ueberschaubar

4/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

finde den spruch sehr gut nur ist es ein bisschen zu wenig für meine verhältnisse^^

7,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

weniger ist manchmal mehr!

und deine signatur zu bewerten ist sinnlos, da du die im sekunden takt aenderst
da ich hordler bin: 3/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

die behalte ich jetzt xD^^

möpmöp^^


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

binn zwar alli aber diese Smiles sehn nich lustig aus.

5/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

text:2 punkte...
Tank me Baby:4
6/10

ned schlecht aber auch ned super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

bild find ich cool ... 

-5 punkte wegen alli auch wenn ich beides zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

10/10 ...mehr ist ned zu sagen!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

10/10 ...mehr ist ned zu sagen!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

10/10 ...mehr ist ned zu sagen!

edit: internet hat gesponnen sorry wegen doppelpost!


----------



## Menora (28. Februar 2008)

4/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

allvatar mag ich ned!
palas sind okay!

= 3/10

würde avatar zählen 10/10^^


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Hübsche Frau, Kenny...aber zu wenig....7/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

insgesamt zu wenig??oder sieht man von der frau zu wenig?!


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

insgesamt...ich weiss, bei mir ist nicht mehr, aber das ist nur aus aktuellem Anlass^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

okay ich mach noch n text dazu^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

6/10 aber nur wegen Kenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> okay ich mach noch n text dazu^^



ich bewerte ma dich da du der mit der neunen sig bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lunker und die hüsche ankatu und ihre freundin hab ich schon genug bewertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenny hat kult status das ist eigentlich schon 9 punkte werd .. und ne stripperin gibt auch immer 3 punkte .. mist sind 12 .. hmm und -2 wegen dem Text den du reingeditet hast

= 10/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bewerte ma dich da du der mit der neunen sig bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed.

Deine Sig ist toll. Und die Bilder sind so wahr. 10/10.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

danke danke ihr könnt nun aufhören mich zu preisen^^

@wtfbääär^^

10/10 untopbar^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

baum irgendwie kapier ich dich ned -.- wenn ich mich richtig erinner hast du veragons sind schon 4ma bewertet und immer anders ^^

Zieh dich aus kleine maus lalala .. das passt einfach zu deinem oberen bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

nee ihn^^ glaube ich erst das 2te mal xD


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> baum irgendwie kapier ich dich ned -.- wenn ich mich richtig erinner hast du verag*r*ons sind schon 4ma bewertet und immer anders ^^
> 
> Zieh dich aus kleine maus lalala .. das passt einfach zu deinem oberen bild
> 
> ...



fix'd.

Baum: Nicht so sehr. Kenny....von mir aus, bin kein SP-Fan.
Und Stripperin...wenns das einzige ist, neben Saufen, woran du denken kannst (und das kann man aus deinen Posts mühelos schließen.), tust du mir leid.

2/10. Weil mir die 2 so gut gefällt.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir ;D 

9/10 

ahja bei mir hats neues bild als easta egg drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

LOL.
Alten, fast hätte der Bildschirm wieder was abgekriegt. Zu geil. Erinnert mich an den "Abgeschlagenen Nachtelfenkopf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Allianz, die kann's. Auch ohne Elfen. :A

Da gibts gleich nen MASSIVEN extrapunkt, wo sind wir jetzt? Achja, 11/10.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dachte ihr braucht auch mal was Aufheiterndes xD


----------



## Durlok (28. Februar 2008)

hihi
come to the dark sied  
we have cookies

zu geil erinnert mich an portal

9/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> hihi
> come to the dark sied
> we have cookies
> 
> ...



Mhm. Wobei das sehr populär zu sein scheint. Entweder das ist jetzt Mode, oder man fängt hier an, hemmungslos Ideen zu klauen. Naja, von mir aus. *Keks rauch*

Aber was soll dein Ava darstellen? Nen Gartenzwerg? x_X

Die Sig: Jaja....Korruption auf höchster Ebene. Aber ein, zweimal hätte das Pic gereicht. 7/10.


----------



## Ollav (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mhm. Wobei das sehr populär zu sein scheint. Entweder das ist jetzt Mode, oder man fängt hier an, hemmungslos Ideen zu klauen. Naja, von mir aus. *Keks rauch*
> 
> Aber was soll dein Ava darstellen? Nen Gartenzwerg? x_X
> 
> Die Sig: Jaja....Korruption auf höchster Ebene. Aber ein, zweimal hätte das Pic gereicht. 7/10.



Life is pain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kugel*
10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

1/10... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

hmm 
6/10 +3 lurock zitat ;d nur schon weils lurock ist ^^ 
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

hab was neues....zu dir mina sexy anime girl 3P Rammstein 3P Easter Egg 4P=*10/10*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

greenday aber diesma selba gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaud cool aus
8/10 is nimmer meine lieblingsband ^^


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

immer noch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Deine Sig wird immer besser....aber muss dieses Sponge-dingens wirklich sein? dat gibt Punkt-Abzuch^^

8/10 (Ohne Schwamm 10/10, allein schon für die Lese-Sucht *kramt in ihren etwas über 200 Büchern nach was neuem zum lesen*)


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich 20 gebe könnte würde ich es tun

dewegen 10/10

Aus dem Grund da ich es einfach Klasse finde wenn man sich so freut und liebt und möge eure beziehung noch lange halten^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Buffed dingen 0P
Sohn 5P
Nod32 1P
Pink Floyd 0P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil wie alt dein sohn ist 3P
Ich liebe dich mein sohn 1P
_________________________
Gesamt:*10/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Hmm, nicht so wirklich der Bringer... :>

3/10


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

der text oben muss finde ich nicht sein...aber jedem das seine 7/10


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, nicht so wirklich der Bringer... :>
> 
> 3/10


wieso das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Februar 2008)

Die ist cool!^^ 10/10


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

mehr farbe 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Februar 2008)

Wollt' halt was schlichtes. Nicht son bling-bling wie die anderen. *g*

Naja, von mir mal 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2008)

sieht aber net aus daher 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

ich mag das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (1. März 2008)

10/10

Die Smileys sind mal cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kekse rauchen... zündest du die auch noch an?
Sonst auch gut.


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

Albert einstein ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Österreich naja^^
Und sloganizer ist scheiße^^

ich geb mal *6/10*


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

zu groß für das viele schwarz 4/10


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

häääää?!
Nochmal für dumme^^

btw:9/10


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

naja z.b das ganze schwarz da unten,da is nichts...und deshalb ist die für mich zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

10/10 für Chopi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

0/10


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fuckt/heduck


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

wie bitte?die signatur hab ich erst beim 3 mal "lesen" lesen können
4/10 

jaja hab meine sig (auser das mit den raubkopierern) selbst gemacht.(!)


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dini (1. März 2008)

hehe schon wieder nach dir^^
das selbe ergebniss
6/10


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

geil,dass hat auf jeden 10/10 verdient wenn du das selbstgemacht hast,wenn nicht dann 5/10


----------



## Dini (1. März 2008)

jap selbstgemacht^^
photoshop ftw *lächel*

mir gefällt der lichtreflex sehr, ansonsten ist der schwarze hintergrund etwas zu steril 
8/10


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

Thiluvien schrieb:


> jap selbstgemacht^^
> photoshop ftw *lächel*
> 
> mir gefällt der lichtreflex sehr, ansonsten ist der schwarze hintergrund etwas zu steril
> 8/10


wenn du nochmehr solcher werke hast ab damit hier rein:KLICK MICH!!!


----------



## K0l0ss (1. März 2008)

7/10

Der Song ist schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider find ich immer noch, dass der Stern, der ja leicht eckige Lichtspiegelungen wirft, nicht zu der Schrift passt.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. März 2008)

Informativ und (noch) nicht zu voll.Die Idee mit dem Zitat find ich richtig nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

8.5/10.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

gefällt mir ! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

GEEIIIIIIIILLLLL...du bist kuhl!!!Ich mag Typen die crazzzzy sind^^

10/10


----------



## Dini (2. März 2008)

Ist geschehen, kannst gerne schauen. Danke hier auch nochmal!
Ich bewerte nu aber nicht nochmal dein bild *lach*


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

10+++++/10

Und das weil selbstgemacht und eins meiner Lieblings Mangas ist 

Elfenlied Rocks

Einfach zu geil ............"Nyu"


----------



## Dini (2. März 2008)

süße Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Elfenlied!!! 10/10


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> GEEIIIIIIIILLLLL...du bist kuhl!!!Ich mag Typen die crazzzzy sind^^
> 
> 10/10


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Sieht nett aus, aber das ganze schwarz wirkt ziemlich steril...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

der gag wird langsam langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das zitat frischt sie aber auf
8/10

...hab ne neue


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der gag wird langsam langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die zwei Bilder sind ein ganzes Stück zu unscharf, allerdings finde ich die Farbwahl gut. 8/10


----------



## darling - bealgun (3. März 2008)

mit korn kann ich nix anfangen, aber der arsch ist nice 

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> GEEIIIIIIIILLLLL...du bist kuhl!!!Ich mag Typen die crazzzzy sind^^
> 
> 10/10



Der Typ ist ne sie .. nur so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal kuken wer über mir ist und dann edit fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 .. naja nur ein link und das item ist ned so der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär besser gewesen wenns 1337 dps hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten, allein schon für das Easter Egg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

lol, kuules Zitat^^

8/10

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Grivok (4. März 2008)

nettes zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

gefällt mir ned so

penny .. 0
text 2
titat 0

= 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> lol, kuules Zitat^^
> 
> 8/10
> 
> _*~from hell~*_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja @ ur sig
9/10 rammstein > all


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Schön gestaltetes Profil und Rammstein 9/10


----------



## Lurock (6. März 2008)

Ähm, ein abfotografierter T-Shirtspruch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selber machen ftw! 5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Ehrm ich kann da nichts sinnvolles erkennen/lesen. 1/10

Ah doch das Zitat ist gut also +4 = 5/10


----------



## 4Key (6. März 2008)

netter spruch 7/10 (da geht mehr in punkto gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (6. März 2008)

schöne charinfo
guter link
zitat geht in ordnung
9.14/10


----------



## simion (6. März 2008)

Hm sehr unscharf 5/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Eher langweilig 4/10


----------



## chopi (6. März 2008)

passt mir i.wie nicht hin,wieso fotografiert man n t-shirt?
5/10...
zu meinem,ich dachte unscharf ist toll^^,mache aber bald ne neue version davon


----------



## Raorkon (6. März 2008)

Recht nett.. Ich mag One Piece. Also 8 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## 4Key (6. März 2008)

allvatar charinfo->fast schon standard
Sloganizer-> finde ich irgendwie sinnfrei
also 5/10

Edit meint: mhhh eben war die sig noch anders^^

jetz ises nurnoch 4/10 wegen nciht funktionierender url


----------



## chopi (6. März 2008)

bis ich wieder zugriff auf google/deviantart hab,erstma was neues...ganz neues


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Grandios!!! 10/10 möp


----------



## Sweny (6. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (6. März 2008)

Naja...Ein bischen viel auf einmal


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

mag links nicht so ;d steh mehr auf bilder
2/10 da du immerhin eine hast


----------



## Sweny (7. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (8. März 2008)

heilloses durcheinander, das seh ich da. aber eines, welches einen gewissen charm hat. oder so was... was auch immer.

5/10


So. ich habe meine um ein grosses Element erweitert. was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Die beiden Teile 2P
Schweiz 1P
Leben des Brian 7P
______________________
Gesamt: *10/10*


----------



## Grimbahld (8. März 2008)

6/10

Mir ist ein wenig zu voll und unübersichtlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

selbst gemacht haste doch mal gesagt oder? 10/9.9


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

one piece + s8x1 nami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würd vlt die personen nicht blau machen also chopper und nami normal lassen schaut vlt bisle besser aus 

9.9/10 (blau = draenai style ^^)


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

das easteregg ist leicht veraltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 von mir


----------



## Sweny (9. März 2008)

One Piece *-*

10/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. März 2008)

@chopi:

Fand die alte Signatur viel besser(der sehr cool bearbeitete WoW-Screenshot),deine aktuelle sagt mir so auf Anhieb leider nichts(weil ich mich mit dem Thema leider nicht auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wertung: 4/10

EDIT:

@Sweny:

Sorry versteh ich nicht so ganz aber naja gibt schlimmere 4/10.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

mwinst du die mit odaachi-feraldruide? hmm vllt mach ich nochmal was in die richtung...und wenn du nicht weisst,was onepice ist,klick doch drauf
und warum bewertet keiner das zitat?^^

deine,die beiden zitate sind sehr schön,der link ist 0p.
ich geb dir mal 6/10


----------



## Jácks (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mwinst du die mit odaachi-feraldruide? hmm vllt mach ich nochmal was in die richtung...und wenn du nicht weisst,was onepice ist,klick doch drauf
> und warum bewertet keiner das zitat?^^
> 
> deine,die beiden zitate sind sehr schön,der link ist 0p.
> ich geb dir mal 6/10


WTF?Schon allein weils Rot Weiß essen ist muss du 10/10 geben...

btt:Zitat naja 3P
One Piece 7P
______________
Gesamt *10/10*


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

schrift passend doch schwer lesbar orc passend aber musste 3sek schaun um ihn zu erkennen und hintergrund...ach ja der hintergrund^^sonst schön klein gehalten
8/10

//edit: haste da nicht n e vergessen? war is ev*e*rywhere


----------



## Jácks (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schrift passend doch schwer lesbar orc passend aber musste 3sek schaun um ihn zu erkennen und hintergrund...ach ja der hintergrund^^sonst schön klein gehalten
> 8/10
> 
> //edit: haste da nicht n e vergessen? war is ev*e*rywhere


stimmt...scheiße...ich muss das e ergänzen^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

schrift find ich nicht soo toll aber dafür find ich den holz orc da stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 ich würd schrift bisle schöner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (10. März 2008)

10/10 wegen Zerstöööörrrrrrren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

3/10^^


----------



## Hell-Emissary (10. März 2008)

simion schrieb:


> 3/10^^


Kunstbanause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10 halt Alrounder^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2008)

4/10 weil rot auf schwarz net so gut ankommt...


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

falsche sig bewertet wa?^^ .. doofer edit user ! xd

bisle klein naja 3/10 +1 wegen österreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 minderheiten müssen zusammenhalten *G*


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2008)

ha, bin halt kein speed-spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine posts sind daher auch qualitativ hochwertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 (-8 wegen dem schweizer fähnlein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## lars1988 (10. März 2008)

sehr verwirrend deine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat nich jeder ... 7/10


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2008)

9/10 weil serj der hammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

2/10 nicht so toll


----------



## Hell-Emissary (10. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> 4/10 weil rot auf schwarz net so gut ankommt...


*schnief* Muss ja nid ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muss eh den Song kennen um über meine Sig richten zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Ramms+ein ..

nur schon das ist 10 punkte wert .. und ich mag schwarz und rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
12/10

eDiT wollte ScHreibfehlAAAAr beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja Captn Capslock und seine Shift crew find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hell-Emissary (10. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ramms+ein ..
> 
> nur schon das ist 10 punkte wert .. und ich mag schwarz und rot
> 
> ...


die bewerteste mittlerweile wohl bereits zum 2ten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber egal...

10/10
+10 fürs Schweizerkreuz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: lol, jetzt bewert ich das doch glatt nochmal xD
sry, langer Arbeitstag^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

und nochma weils o schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab bei dir bis jetzTe nur den ava paar ma bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

Das hier wäre dochmal was für eine Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (10. März 2008)

10/10 => einfach geile band!


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

<- gnom 
<- gnom fan 
<- mag gnom sigs
<- mag die krollklinge

10/10


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

b1ubb bekommt 10/10
Warum? Weil er mein Gildenm8 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2008)

VIEL ZU GROSS und nichts besonderes  2/10


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> VIEL ZU GROSS und nichts besonderes  2/10


Deine Signatur ist größer....
Außerdem sieht sie ein bisschen unordentlich aus,
das Zitat rettet das Ganze allerdings...

Sagen wir... 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Deine sig stimmt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

9.9/10 find die cool


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

mina ich hab mich immer nochned mit den anime figuren anfreunden können ;( 

darum leider immernoch 4/10 ;(


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Mmmh, schwer schwer....
Werbung für deinen Blog... naja...
Und ein Zitat das nach Eigenlob stinkt...
...aber wahr ist....

Sagen wir mal... 8/10 Punkten, weils einzigartig ist!


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mina ich hab mich immer nochned mit den anime figuren anfreunden können ;(
> 
> darum leider immernoch 4/10 ;(



Wenn ich ein halbnaktes girl + ein bier in die sig tu hab ich sowiso 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zam freut sich dann vlt ned so ..

Lurock deins ist auch eigenlob ..


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

Minastrit bekommt 7/10.. Und naja..

Hab mir mal was neues für euch einfallen lassen.


----------



## Sweny (11. März 2008)

Sieht nett aus 7/10


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

@ Szyslak
Nette Idee mit dem Schreibheft, aber ein bisschen zuuu einfach...

8.5/10 Punkten.

@ Sweny

Beverly Hills Cop / Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Sweny (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Szyslak
> Nette Idee mit dem Schreibheft, aber ein bisschen zuuu einfach...
> 
> 8.5/10 Punkten.
> ...



? :<


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> ? :<



Coca Cola / Coca Cola Light

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

Der Typ ist geil. Der obere Schrift sieht aus wie dummes Gekrakel und der Spruch ist hohl.

5/10


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Sieht auch etwas unordentlich aus, bzw. unvorteilhaft angeordnet.
Außerdem ein bisschen zu groß... Ich geb dir mal 6/10 Punkten.

Btw: Dein Sloganizer gerade: "ein Hinterteil ...bin ich schon drin?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Mag den Spruch nicht ^^

Die obere Schrift find ich ganz witzig und der Ami isn Arsch (aber von Natur aus) 

Ich sach ma 6/10


----------



## simion (11. März 2008)

6/10 finde ich eigentlich gut


----------



## chopi (11. März 2008)

banner 0p.
link 0.p

ergibt zusammen 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (11. März 2008)

7/10 Punkten


----------



## valhe (11. März 2008)

Standartbanner 2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

char dingens + minicitylink geben aufgrund von langweiligkeit
3/10

EDIT: spruch is ganz in ordnung is aber n bissl trist 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

bild najo

text .. wayne auf legal ^^ in der schweiz is runterladen legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zitaT find ich n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10  mir fehlt was spannendes ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bild najo
> 
> text .. wayne auf legal ^^ in der schweiz is runterladen legal
> 
> ...


spannend wirds wenn du dir das album anhörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sig find ich schön gemacht. easter egg is immer noch gut. nur den text find ich nich so prickelnd

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

ok lad ich halt mal was legales runter^^
text ist von rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein lieblingslied .. sollte eigentlich sonem steinwerfer gefallen *g*
edit meint wenns hip hop ist dreh ich durch .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

ich empfehle in deckung zu gehen wenn minas fertig is mit laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

.. ctrl a -- del ..

-10/10 .. -15 wegen hiphop WAAA sowas ladet man nichtmal wenn sie noch 4 euro zahlen


----------



## Jácks (11. März 2008)

immernoch geil und das easteregg bringt dir 15/10


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Is das nen Orc?

Naja, Spruch entspricht der Wahrheit, also 7/10 ^^


----------



## Jácks (11. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Is das nen Orc?


Yes,sir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Ich bin Ork-Fan!
9/10 Punkten, weil er so eckig und kantig ist...


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

he ist neu und gefällt mir fast komplett
8 von 10 weil der text nur auf kerle zugeschnitten ist....


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

9/10 Punkten, wegen der Qualität. Psychos sind wir doch alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

immer noch 8 von 10
*grins* ich kann nur über mich sprechen nicht über die ganze welt
ja müsste se ja wieder mal umgestalten nur hab ich ihrgendwie kein bock, naja goggle mal wieder nach netten psychobildern^^ wenn nicht jetzt wann dann


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> immer noch 8 von 10
> *grins* ich kann nur über mich sprechen nicht über die ganze welt
> ja müsste se ja wieder mal umgestalten nur hab ich ihrgendwie kein bock, naja goggle mal wieder nach netten psychobildern^^ wenn nicht jetzt wann dann


Viel Glück bei der Suche, aber Google zeigt nur Scheiße wenn du da nach Psycho suchst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

tja hab ich auch bemerkt... nehm ich wohl besser eines von meine rl bildern^^


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

etwas arg verzogen  6/10


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

geiles zitat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ich selbst viel PINGE in der arbeit und zuhause =) 

bekommst 8/10 ! 

da die anderen 2 sachen leider standard sind =)


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2008)

Nun gut dein Zitat ist naja... wie soll man es sagen... 


5/10


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

die zitate sind alle gei,besonders das letzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da fehlt mir das gewisse etwas *8/10*


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

fehler ausgebessert,gibt nun 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> tja hab ich auch bemerkt... nehm ich wohl besser eines von meine rl bildern^^



BAD is zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *party mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find deine sig aber immer noch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Rammsteintexte sind cool und das Bild ist es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

text cool,aber dieser ninja...
und das symbol oben ist zwar schön,aber algemein bekannt

nichts eigenes,4/10


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Mag kein One Piece und das Zitat ist auch irgendwie... naja...

5/10 Punkten, weil du es bist.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

10/10 

ohne Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Hab' meine ein wenig geändert, chopi, bist du immer noch für 4/10?^^


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ok spruch so beibehalten,nu isser leich langweilig XD
2 satz gefällt mir,ist das rl oder aus i.einer serie?
3zitat hat hier schon wer
7/10


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich mein, das war RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab'S ja bewusst zitiert, weils schon wer hat.^^


----------



## Exomia (12. März 2008)

Find ich orginell und super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber für ne "10" reichts nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

n allvatar dingens + n unlustiger witz
1/10 weil du immerhin eine hast


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Das Zitat ist cool, das dabrüber... naja, 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ein hip hop link und ein zitat .. immer noch -5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein hip hop link und ein zitat .. immer noch -5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lernn schneller tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

zu langsam^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann schnell tippen aber hab immer so 10sec warte time hier -.-

Deine sig .. komisches asci bild .. 0
gnome an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (will bald meinen kicker wieder voll haben xD)
philosophen sind doof ..
zitat nunja

4/10 .. besser als der ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

und noch mal 10/10^^


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (12. März 2008)

Find die Sprüche gut 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

6/10
der spruch is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

8/10

Kuhl ^^

EDITH: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

10/10 das ist kuhl!^^


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 wegen dem Gnomenspruch und weil du mein Zitat zitierst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM *5/10*


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Weiterhin 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

7/10!


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

10/10 ! 

Das ist einfach kuhäl!


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

foertel du willst jetzt echt jedes mal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 posten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT,das oben ist leicht falsch
7/10


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Was denn?


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

2zeile gleich am anfang,passt i.wie nicht in den verlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Fiesso?


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

so siehts aus:
¤´¨)
¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
(¸.·´ (¸.·`¤
so sollte es aussehn:
 ¤´¨)
  ¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
(¸.·´  (¸.·`¤

nur meine bescheidene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: ok bei buffed gehts wohl nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nehm alles zurück und gebe 10/10 punkten


----------



## Gnadelwarz (12. März 2008)

Ihr schreibt ja schneller als nen Maschinen gewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt doch einfach mal in den buffed chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

gnadel,das ist offtopic von einem mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine ist schon witzig,nur zu viel leeres unterhalb,deshalb 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

den spruch finde ich jetz nich sooo toll aber one piece is cool
6/10


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

hmm das ist ja ganricht das bild mit dem typ vorm pc oO und da es so schwsarzweisist seh ich nicht was der letzte macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

paar neue glubscher gefällig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

nein-.-nicht mehr^^,ich bin dUm d-u-m schon kapiert,mags i.wie,gibt doch glatt 10/10 diesmal


----------



## b1ubb (13. März 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt ja schneller als nen Maschinen gewehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo ist der buffed chat ?

ansonsten chopi deine sig is bisschen groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geb dir mal 6/10 punkten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Werbung und 2 komische Zitat... mmmh....
Da es das so nicht oft gibt: 8/10 Punkten.

Für den Chat guck mal bei ZAM's my.buffed-Profil, letzter Blog meine ich....


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Naja.. der Spruch ist langsam ziemlich ausgelutscht.. Aber das Bild dazu find ich gut! 6/10! ;D


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Die Viecher sind doch seit Jahrzehnten tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Triton (13. März 2008)

Die Signatur sieht mir so aus als wäre die direkt von Buffed, also eher eine
Standard Signatur in dem die Daten sich automatisch ändern daher 3/10.
Sollte es aber eine selbstgemachte sein dann eine 5/10.


----------



## Gwynny (13. März 2008)

Das hat was 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Ich mag die Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Schlicht und gut... bis auf das mit den Gnomen,
ich mag keine Gnome!

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

10/10, find die immer noch kuhl.^^

Und Gnome sind knuddelig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2008)

9/10, Gefällt mir, wobei Gnome nicht wirklich berauschend sind ;P


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

das zitat ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von ist das von i.ner seite?
9/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. März 2008)

unpackbar der typ der das mal geschrieben hat

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

gefällt mir!
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2008)

8/10 Lesen rulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@chopi: Das Zitat ist aus nem ESL GB


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

n1 ziatat ..

HDF GIMP LORD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Jácks (13. März 2008)

zu geil xD ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein ey *10/10*

Edit sagt mir das Mina schneller war und ich ihm eine *9/10* gebe


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

.. wow ist so schlecht .. ich geh war spielen da gibts gutes pvp ..

ich glaub nich daran und der holz orc gefällt mir irgendwie ned sooo .. ein <3 für minderheiten wie orcs + gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

so sigi wurde auch mal angepasst

Muster   : 2 Punkte
1 Spruch: 1 Punkt
2 Spruch: 3Punkte
3 Spruch: 3Punkte
---------------------
Ergebnis: 10Punkte


----------



## Tahult (13. März 2008)

Hmmm, hier im Buffed.de-Forum den perfekten Partner finden?
Ich denke nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich Katzen mag, 7/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2008)

10/10 Katzen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meno, immer diese Drängler :/
9/10 für das Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

9,9/10 xD


----------



## b1ubb (14. März 2008)

das bld find ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 punkten - weil sogar BUNT =)


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Das Zitat von Tanknix find ich Klasse, 10/10.
Aber es ist wirklich so..


----------



## Gwynny (14. März 2008)

10/10 Guter Spruch!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Schick, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so sigi wurde auch mal angepasst
> 
> Muster   : 2 Punkte
> 1 Spruch: 1 Punkt
> ...


WTF? 2+1+3+3=10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@über mir ~g~ von mir bekommsze 7/10,weil da kein bild drinn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

10/10!
warhammer is geil!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

10/10, immer noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

8/10
Tolle Zitate, aber kein Bild. :-(

edit : Mag denn keiner meine Signatur bewerten?! :´(


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sooo das game kenn icht ned ^^ aber n1 bilkd
xbox find ich aber doof .. (link 1)
link 2 find ich immer gut aber wird oft zugepostet 

8/10


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Cat girl+ DMC + Schweizer Bonus = eine der gelungensten sigis hier 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. März 2008)

falscher dings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Cat girl+ DMC + Schweizer Bonus = eine der gelungensten sigis hier 10/10



danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 script bekommst trozdem nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@falscher dings ^^ ok test nunja kingt gut
bild .. lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


text nunja +2 weil ich informatiker bin ..

gibt 6/10 .. zum glück ist schweizerdeutsch opensurce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

den Comic find ich klasse 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Beides cool, Katzen sowie der Spruch drunter.^^

10/10


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jahh ein positives Statement zu Gnomen ist immer gern gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich denke auch ich sollte mehr Zeitung lesen!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*hüstel* Finde die nur knuffig, aber töten tu ich sie auch gerne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

*hüstel*
normalerweis bekämmst du ja eine gute Note von mir... aber für den Spruch zieh ich dir 10 Punkte ab^^
Nee Spass beiseite mir gefällt deine Sig


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

ganz klar 10/10!!!


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

netter witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

*Angst bekomm* 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

nette sprüche/zitate 10/10!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

10/10

chopi warum wurde deine dir verboten?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

2/10 für das Viech, aber War ist doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 2/10 für das Viech, aber War ist doof.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woher willst du das wissen?Hast dus schon gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ja, ganz kurz^^ 1 tag oder 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, ganz kurz^^ 1 tag oder 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WAR ist noch gar nicht draußen...


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

vllt meint sie ja den War  also den Krieg  ich find Krieg auch plöd^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Schon mal was von Ironie gehört? :O


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Ironie gehört? :O


Näääää!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Ironie gehört? :O



Sagt mir was, aber  ich schließ mich luroch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. März 2008)

uf - schwer zu sagen ?

schon wieder 2 katzen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10 ? ok =)


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

3/10 Alles bis auf das letzte Zitat nicht so berauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

k1012u5/10

domoooooooooo


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> k1012u5/10
> 
> domoooooooooo


/report
/vote 4 ban


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

/sign ^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

arrigato :bowdown:


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Der gehört inne geschlossene Abteilung. o.O


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der gehört inne geschlossene Abteilung. o.O


Der ist wirklich besoffen... Oder er ist ein Thront...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

seit neustem erlauben sie da internet

und ich flog übers kukuksnest


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> seit neustem erlauben sie da internet
> 
> und ich flog übers kukuksnest


Lol, geil! Ich will ein Kind von dir!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der ist wirklich besoffen... Oder er ist ein Thront...


i want thront back!!!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

ich muss mich kurz sammeln, dann bin ich wuschisch genuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Spartaaa! ist 'ne Frau oder ihr seid beide schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Net bös' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> i want thront back!!!


Ich auch, aber This is Spartaa! verhält sich wie Thront, trotzdem willst du das er gebannt wird?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Spartaaa! ist 'ne Frau oder ihr seid beide schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber This is Spartaa! verhält sich wie Thront, trotzdem willst du das er gebannt wird?


thront fand ich lustig aber den sparta typen net

btt: plöde sig 0/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

jaja


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

0/10


----------



## Villano (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 0/10


oh das is en bissl hart ich hätte ihm wenigstens 1/10 gegeben weil er was da stehen hat xD


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Lol, sehr geil!
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

stimmt einfach
10/10


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Deine alte Sig wär ne 10 gewesen... bei der fehlt irgendwie was^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Lecker, Dosenfutter... aber komische Farben...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann wär meiner ja mehr als 40x so groß... Lol...


----------



## Villano (15. März 2008)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Ich mag die! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Viel zu groß und das Bild passt irgendwie nicht rein... sieht von der Form her doof aus...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. März 2008)

Eindeutig und ohne Fragen 10/10.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

9/10,mach die verlinkung zu imageshack weg und du bekommst volle 10


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

10/10 sieht hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (15. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Terrorwaver (15. März 2008)

5/10 sehr lustig aber einfallslos


----------



## Humfred (15. März 2008)

Naja, Charaktere verpixelt, komische Schrift und oller Hintergrund, 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
int buff 4 warriZ plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

edit meint: von wo isnd die bilder? link der angegeben ist funkt leider nicht


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

omg dein ava ist ja psyco ^^

sig find ich aber auch cool 10/10


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

mich wird also n hase besuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich drauf
10/10


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mich wird also n hase besuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sodomist!

Und deine momentane Sig ist doof.
0/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Und was ist wenn man weiblich ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

dann wird deine m...naja du weißt was ich meine größer *g*

10/10

Der Hase wird Kekse brigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

8,5/10

die schrift gefällt mir nich so sehr aber ansonsten sehr nice


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

LOL 20/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

och die armen wehrlosen kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

ich find den Inhalt deiner Sig klasse, aber ist bissl schmal und klein
->9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

an der größe gibs nix zu meckern, das bild is 544x200 px groß. höher darf meine sig gar net sein.

zu deiner:
hmm so 2 allvatar dinger und nich wirklich mehr - find ich ejtz nich wirklich berauschend
*2/10*

p.s. warum verlinkst du die pics net mit dem armory link der daneben steht?


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> an der größe gibs nix zu meckern, das bild is 544x200 px groß. höher darf meine sig gar net sein.
> 
> zu deiner:
> hmm so 2 allvatar dinger und nich wirklich mehr - find ich ejtz nich wirklich berauschend
> ...


ich weiss net wies geht, und das gnomen Bild da kommt bei mir nur der link, wie kann ich das machen das dass bild kommt?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

ich meinte dass du allvatar dinger mit dem armory link verlinken könntest so dass du wenn auf das ding klickst nich zu allvatar kommst sondern auf den armory sheet von dem char.

das gnomen bild zeigen kannste indem du bei "["img"]"link"["/img"]" das "link" durch den link zum pic ersetzt (und natürlich die " weglässt). dann wär deine sig aber viel zu groß!

das pic mit dem armory verlinken kannst wenn du bei "["url=armory link"]"["img"]"link zum pic"["/img"]""["/url"]" die entsprechenedn links einfügst. hoffe es is alles verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

nett 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

bleib bei den 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chéydn (16. März 2008)

Naja nicht mal so schlecht die signatur ....


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

Da steckt ein bissl Wahrheit hinter.

8/10


----------



## simion (16. März 2008)

6/10 normal aber gut


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

200000mal zu gross ..
naja kenn den typ auch nicht .. 2/10


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

5/10
Devil May Cry 4 Bonus, aber sonst ist die Zusammenstellung grottig...
Die Zitate haun auch keinen vom Hocker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

sieht gut ist verlinkt aber...ist 2 Pixel zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne 10/10^^


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

gut gemacht,leider nicht alleine^^
zitat hmm naja
9/10


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Such dir mal schnell eine 1/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Na ja. Ich finde das Comic nicht so lustig. 4/10


----------



## Szyslak (16. März 2008)

2/10


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

Was soll denn das sein  Szyslak^^ Aber trotzalledem 8/10 wegen "weil noch nicht dagewesen" und kreativ


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

leicht überfüllt,dafür gute links rest erklärt sich von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10...du angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. März 2008)

10/10 WAR ftw


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

10/10 
Das müsste doch en ESL Comment sein oder?? 
Und endgeil dazu ^^


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

blehhh ändern >_<

Sohn ++
Anordnung gräuelich...

Sohn allein und du bekommst ne 10... Deal?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. März 2008)

@Dracun: Jo ist ESL Comment

@Deadlift 6/10 Ist mir n bisschen zu lila xP


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

HA komm ich doch noch zu dir:
8/10
Mentale Unbeweglichkeit gibt immern ++



P.S. Das meine Sig dynamisch is ist dir schon aufgefallen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*vonwegen lila*


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

hö? bei mir ist sie rot oO wieso wechseln die von alaplaya immer und wieso macht man sich sowas rein^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste lachen ^^ 9/10
sollte es nicht heissen before the duck fucks you? ..


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

nene you fuck passt schon,soll sich ja reimen am ende auch nochmal


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte exakt den selben gedanken


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nene you fuck passt schon,soll sich ja reimen am ende auch nochmal




stimmt aber vom satzbau nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find die cool ^^


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hö? bei mir ist sie rot oO wieso wechseln die von alaplaya immer und wieso macht man sich sowas rein^^


Das ist mein random-img Script.... hab ich geschrieben und die Sigs selber gebastelt *lang her*

*Dachte durch meinen Namen wird das klar >_<*

alaplaya ist eines der Projekte meiner Firma das ist einfach nur ein link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

wegen dir darf ich fantasy tennis zoggn?

dachte du wärst ganz normal ohne firma und machst dir nen link in die sig,den ich unpassend fand,aber so isses natürlich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Total ätzend! Die grauenhafte Grammatik versaut den Witz!


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wegen dir darf ich fantasy tennis zoggn?
> 
> dachte du wärst ganz normal ohne firma und machst dir nen link in die sig,den ich unpassend fand,aber so isses natürlich klar
> 
> ...


Naja ich bin Anwendungsentwickler/System Admin und nicht unser Business Kontakt der die Spiele erst möglich macht.

Aber jo ich bin der der die Server immer wieder neu startet wenn was ned passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (16. März 2008)

Hier sollen Signaturen bewertet werden. Chatten könnt ihr doch in eurem Nachtschwärmer Thread.....

BTT:
Deadlift 7/10


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

oha forenpolizei inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute idee,recht schlecht umgesetzt im vergleich zu den anderen hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

die find ich geil 10/10^^


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

da der fehler weg ist,10/10
WAAAAHG


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Tjo.... Schwer, schwer, schwer... Was soll ich dazu sagen?


----------



## Szyslak (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> oha forenpolizei inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat nix mit Forenpolizei zu tun. 
Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur nervig wenn immer die 5 gleichen Leute in 10 Threads die selbe Unterhaltung führen und es total geil finden wenn ihr Postcounter in die Höhe steigt; wobei ich glaube, dass da nicht nur der Postcounter in die Höhe steigt...

BTT: 
Edit:
Lurocks Sig 2/10
Eher Bemitleidenswert als alles andere.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

szyszlak ich mach mir nichts aus meinem postcounter,auch wenn ich kurz im nachtschwärmer mich freuen werde,wenn ich 2k post´s hab^^
und leute die dann darauf eingehn in dieser form,machen dann doch genau das gleiche oder?


----------



## Szyslak (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> szyszlak ich mach mir nichts aus meinem postcounter,auch wenn ich kurz im nachtschwärmer mich freuen werde,wenn ich 2k post´s hab^^
> und leute die dann darauf eingehn in dieser form,machen dann doch genau das gleiche oder?


Indirekt schon, aber
a) gebe ich Hinweise und
b) bleibe ich beim Thema

BTT: 3/10 weil klarer Fall von ...


----------



## x3n0n (17. März 2008)

Bleibt ab jetzt bitte onTopic und bewertet Signaturen!

Ein wenig einfach, sind das Schreiblinien? 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Muse .. kenn ich nicht 
buffed mod .. CHEATER !!!1111
sysprofile find ich gut 
 Keyboard: G15, Logitech 
 Maus: G7, Logitech 
gibt bonus punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst is my pc besser *har har*

forumsuche ist eigentlich gut .. aber hmm gibts das auch für die buffed suche? das hatt ich ma glaubs aber atm hab ich das nicht -.- find ich gut das du sowas machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +3 (wenn du mir eins für die buffed suche mit items da kannst wärs no besser)

zitat hmm das ist mobbing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne nur spass find das gut +2

Alles schön angeordnet und nicht zu breit oder so +1

hmm irgendwie wenn ich alles zusammenzähl komm ich auf 14/10 ..
Eine der wenigen sigs die was bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

Hmm, Rammstein mag ich net. Aber das Easteregg ist cool.

9/10


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

alvatter 0p. mich interesiert sowas garnicht und ist viel zu groß
zitat ist ok,aber auch nicht selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...
> zitat ist ok,*aber auch nicht selbst gemacht*
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann sind Zitate "selbstgemacht"?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: 5/10


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

ich meinte die ganze sig,da fehlt n s^^ "und auch nichts selbstgemacht"


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

Aaah, ick verstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

ava passt 
sig muss geändert werden .. og og allvatar suxx ^^


----------



## simion (17. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (17. März 2008)

7/10, ein Werbebanner


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

mach mal die Abstände unten raus, dein sig ist zu gross

hmm   naja   6/10


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

Die Zitat ist GENIAL schon dafür gebe ich dir 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

pöses todeshasi -.- macht mia angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER DA HATS KEKSE !!!! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find die lustig ^^


----------



## Vakeros (17. März 2008)

10/10 Devil May Cry ftw


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

ich weiß nich was aber die sig hat es
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

dieht lustig aus 
8/10


----------



## Dracun (17. März 2008)

8/10


Das Zitat is einfach geil ...hab  mich weggeschmissen und nu zu deadlift^^



Deadlift schrieb:


> blehhh ändern >_<
> 
> Sohn ++
> Anordnung gräuelich...
> ...



Anordnung so gewollt und mir gefällt es ^^ aber bin ja net so und lass es so wie es ist  nur für dich^^

Damit du was zum aufregen hast^^


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

9/10 anordnung furchtbar.


----------



## Galadith (17. März 2008)

der hammer gefällt mit ;-) auch der hintergrund passt!

7/10


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

7/10. Löl...geiler Chat-Ausschnitt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrababel (17. März 2008)

6/10

Nettes Zitat^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. März 2008)

3/10 Sry ich mag das ganze Chuck Norris Zeug nich :>


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

xD
Einfach nur geil! 10/10


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

Als Deff-Tank kann ich über den Comic nicht wirklich lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10

Das Zitat von JFK gefällt mir.
6/10

= 9/10


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Ibiza naja war noch nie da und
Schalke>all

4/10


----------



## Alion (18. März 2008)

ist ganz nett. 6/10.
Erinnert mich aber irgendwie mehr an einen Balrog oder Diablo als an Warhammer.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

miauuuuu 7/10 bisle fett die katze *G*

geht ja um sig -.-- narv soo 4/10 find die irgendwie doof und ist ja nicht dein name sondern flcl was auch immer das heisst xd


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> miauuuuu 7/10 bisle fett die katze *G*
> 
> geht ja um sig -.-- narv soo 4/10 find die irgendwie doof und ist ja nicht dein name sondern flcl was auch immer das heisst xd


*Lehrstunde on*
FLCL steht für Fooly Cooly und ist wohl einer der abgedrehtesten Animes die es gibt.
*Lehrstunde off*


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

klingt auch psyco .. zumindest nach wiki ^^
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLCL

Aber egal 
hentai > ecci > manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

kinder pingui/milchschnitte


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2008)

hehe genial 10/10

dein Ava ist echt abgedreht aber gefällt mir


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

flascher thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

9/10.

Geniales Zitat.


----------



## Raorkon (18. März 2008)

6/10 da Standart. Aber das Zitat am Ende ist GEIL


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Geiiillllllllllllll 20/10 

Achmed ...

who do you spell your name?
a c h hlamed ....


----------



## Tahult (18. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

party gif ist geil
ibiza < rock 
text naja ^^

8/10 wegen dem gif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (18. März 2008)

Standart nur 5/10 Punkten


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

idee geilimmer wenn ich es mir ansehe,muss ich youtube achmed schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber banner an sich hässlig+mit imageloop hochgeladen(=diese streifen da)
zitat ist wieder eins auf dem "1001 schlauwirkende zitate" buch
6/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Standart nur 5/10 Punkten



was standart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab in meiner sig doch so viel selbst gemacht ;(


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> flascher thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene   die wertung bezog sich auf die Sig und das andere war nur so ein Zusatz


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Bissl überfüllt 4/10


----------



## Vakeros (18. März 2008)

8/10 Southpark =()


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Ich mag sowas einfach 12/10 <3


----------



## Sin (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Ich mag sowas einfach 12/10 <3




7/10 Zuviel vergänglichkeit in dieser Signatur ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

2 so dosen...
2/10


----------



## Villano (18. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

@villano,qonix,jacks,k0l0sssweeny und riesentroll
immer schoen weitermachen

naja 8/10 
erinnert mich an die wirklichkeit


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @villano,qonix,jacks,k0l0sssweeny und riesentroll
> immer schoen weitermachen


Keine Sorge machen wir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

8/10

Find ich gut, zumal du es selbst gemacht hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Nette Idee mit den Zitaten und den Verlinkungen...ausserdem hast du mir Bier geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> 12/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2/10
nicht mein Fall

Edit: Ok der Link ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machen wir ein 5/10 daraus ^^

<--- Mal Signatur Update gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Ich geb dir eine 5/10 falls selber gemacht 7/10

Ich weiss nicht was ich von diesen "Dingern" halten soll...irgendwie etwas eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ rEdiC, nette Signatur^^

ps. Ich weiss das meine Scheisse aussieht und werde es auch nicht ändern daher: LECKT MICH LEUTE, ICH GEH NACH HAUSE!


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich geb dir eine 5/10 falls selber gemacht 7/10
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was ich von diesen "Dingern" halten soll...irgendwie etwas eklig
> 
> ...



Love it, or hate it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Tahult (19. März 2008)

I like pussies!^^

8/10


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Party und Ibiza 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Love it, or hate it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bewert ma ollav da qonix da wie immer ne zu hohe sig hat die ich bewertet hab .. so 20mal oder so xD

Find die geil (btw has pm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich mag so katzen mit pussis xD 20/10


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

jo jo, ich muss mal was dran ändern

Die Katze ist geil, aber ich hätte jetzt lieber einen anderen Katzentyp genauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Mein linkes bild ist auch ne halb katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (s8xy ohren) 

btw immer noch zu gross + buffed.de 0815 ding ..

4 für zitat
2 für schweizer
4 für hexer
2 für linkin park

= 10/10 -8 punkte weils zu gross ist -.-


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

2 für Schweizer
4 für Animegirl
2 für Devil May Cry
5 für Rammstein

macht nach Adamsriesen 13/10 (hmm da muss ich noch abzug geben sonst kanns nicht sein)

-3 zu lange gleiche Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Mir gefällt die sig halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und easter egg ist noch nicht soo alt (ok tu bald mal ändern)

immer noch zu gross 11111


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die sig halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Viel Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Haha aues schwizerchäse hie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Der spruch ist kult *g* Aber zulang deswegen nur 8/10


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

sieht für mich wie ein brüllendes Holzstück aus, aber da selbst gemacht 7/10


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Zitat ist geil 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

100/10

Die Seite ist zu geil und durchgedreht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> sieht für mich wie ein brüllendes Holzstück aus, aber da selbst gemacht 7/10


soll es auch ~g~ Naja ich geb dir 7/10 weil das zitat zugeil ist xD


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Sieht gut aus 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

sweny hat einfach die geilsten sigs ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


psyco link
kekse
todeshase und so ein hamster im reisstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das muss max/max geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

@sweny woher hast du die ganzen kranken bilder z.B:den todes hase?


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> @sweny woher hast du die ganzen kranken bilder z.B:den todes hase?


Keine Ahnung, finde die einfach, wenn mir langweilich ist suche ich Bilder im Internet und so :>


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

\ò.ó


Ganz witzig 8/10 ^_^


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> \ò.ó
> Ganz witzig 8/10 ^_^



Southpark oléé 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Alsooo
Text passt zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in meinem chaos weis ich wo was ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soo links najo .. gamona sig halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechts find ich schlecht dAAA untendrann schätze meine authoritöt über war-welten da geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis auf den text nix eigniges also 3/10


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

wie immer 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Ich find deine immer genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Bullet for my Valentine 4P
Allvatar 0P
Zitat 1P
______________
Gesamt:*5/10*

Sry,aber die ist halt nicht so toll,mach mal was selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Was soll das eigentlich darstellen?
Ein Orc in Rune Grafik ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

mag ich i.wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

reißt mich jetz nich vom hocker
3/10


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2008)

Das Bild ist ja ganz okay, aber eben nicht soo der Überflieger.

5/10


----------



## Inade (20. März 2008)

Charprofile zu lesen ist ab und zu ganz nett.

7,5 / 10

@ riesentrolli find ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8 / 10


mfg.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

edit: na geht doch

Alvatar, bäääh, 1/10


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

zu Geil 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaah, ONE PIECE, 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

find das alles n bissl einfallslos aber lp reißt dich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4/10


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

einfach richtig schön durchgedreht. aber ich fine auf der seite gibts bessere sachen
8/10


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Der Song ist wegen dem Avatar! ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das viedeo hat zwar was weils so psycho is aber wie geasagt es gibt meiner meinung nach noch bessere auf der seite


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1285
Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=521
Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1254
Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=814
Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=194
Das http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139

z.B.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

oder
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=888
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=756
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=400
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1108
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=509


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

Wer hat schon den nackten Typen mit dem Elefanten unten gesehen. Man ab dem hab ich mich halb tot gelacht.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer hat schon den nackten Typen mit dem Elefanten unten gesehen. Man ab dem hab ich mich halb tot gelacht.


http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=345


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=345


wie krank is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

sweny,es gibt aber noch eins das genauso aussieht wie dein ava,also so ausgeschnitten+selberhintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds nur nicht


----------



## Szyslak (20. März 2008)

chappi... mhm naja.. 2/10



x3n0n schrieb:


> Ein wenig einfach, sind das Schreiblinien? 3/10


ja sind schreiblinien und ich war mal sehr kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

mal was neues. sieht gegenüber den anderen aber nich so toll aus
4/10


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Dr House => 10/10

Besonders das zweite Textstück ergänzt sich perfekt mit deinem Avatar.


----------



## Sweny (21. März 2008)

Hört sich nach emo an oO

6/10


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

auch wenns lustigere sprüche von ihm gibt
9/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (21. März 2008)

10/10...
Das ist einfach nur geiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

das zitat von einstein is nice. der rest hmm naja
ich sag mal
5/10


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

mhm immer der gleiche und immer das gleiche 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

VIEL zu groß
0/10


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

jetzt besser oder soll ich ein bild wegnehmen?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

die is auf jeden fall noch über 200 pixel groß


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

so jeztt müsste aber alles stimmen =)


----------



## Sweny (21. März 2008)

süß 10/10 vom welchen anime?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ist aus nem pc spiel das ich auf meiner festplatte wieder gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ist rpg mit dating 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja weiß net mehr ob das spiel gut war aber aber die drache war toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Brave Soul hieß des.

achja deine sigi 10/10 allein wegen dem hasen und dann auch noch der hamster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

du hast nicht mehr meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 ne scherz 7/10


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

9/10!


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2008)

Mag Dr House nicht.Und viel zu groß. 2/10


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

also villanos sigi ist eigentlich ent zu groß 553 x 197 oder so ähnlich

mhm cartman 6/10


----------



## Raorkon (21. März 2008)

Naja nettes Artwork aber nur 4/10


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2008)

Achmed <3

20/10 


Silence!








I KILL YOU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

cartman is lustig aber ich find die sigi weder besonders gut noch besonders schlecht
5/10


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

goil
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (22. März 2008)

hab deine sigs schon immer gemocht 9/10


----------



## Humfred (22. März 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hab deine sigs schon immer gemocht 9/10


Raubkopierer? Bäh! 
Und das komische Bild dadrüber spricht mich nicht an.. 
3/10


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

für meinen geschmack zuviel text aber zuwenig bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja trotzdem 8/10^^


----------



## Sweny (22. März 2008)

O.O  11/10


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

zu groß, zu viel text (auch wenn einiges sehr geil is)
4/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Tada, ne Neue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

passend,wie der warlock steht,aber leicht unlesbar und der hintergrund ist langweilig
6/10

hab auch ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

sig is lustig. allerdings hätte es ein son ding auch getan
8/10


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

warum bewerte ich immer Trolli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> passend,wie der warlock steht,aber leicht unlesbar und der hintergrund ist langweilig
> 6/10
> 
> hab auch ne neue
> ...



So besser?


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

besser als die ate,aber mir fehlt i.wie was^^
9/10


----------



## Jácks (23. März 2008)

7/10

@VöBum das 'powned noob' ist von Carcha,du Dieb,du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schobert (23. März 2008)

Hallo ein neuer meldet sich :-)

7/10....hier riechts nach hordler


----------



## Jokkerino (23. März 2008)

unmöglich zu lesen auch wenns verlinkt ist 1/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> unmöglich zu lesen auch wenns verlinkt ist 1/10



Zu faul, da raufzuklicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Humfred (23. März 2008)

Schönes Bild, gefällt mir, 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

zitate sind beide kuhl.
8/10


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

10/10...ohne kommentar


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

Lustig. Allerdings würde eins reichen, deshalb 5 Punkte wieder Abzug. 3/10


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

10/10 schick!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

finds jetz nich soo lustig
5/10


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

ich finde 1mal ist es so leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deine sig finde ich schön,kann aber nicht draus schliesen um welches spiel es sich handelt :>
6/10


----------



## Humfred (23. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich finde 1mal ist es so leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Altes Video und gleich 2x, 5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich finde 1mal ist es so leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es handlet sich um ein musik album ein kligg auf die sig verrät dir mehr. dass es so leer stört mich auch aber ich hab noch nix gefunden was ich dazu packen könnte


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

ich meinte mit dem leer meine sig^^also wenn das vidnur einmal drin ist


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

aso xD
stimmt natürlich auch. musst halt iwas so drum rum bauen^^


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

hab atm einfach kb auf i.was mit sig,mal sehn was kommen wird


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

ich hab doch ne neue gemacht,riesentrolli, 9/10 da ja doch verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

coole sig
auch lieber als das hier http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=400 ^^
9/10

edith wundert sich darüber wie pöse der link anscheinend is
hmm warum kann ich den jetz wieder reinpacken??


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

haste wohl etwas falsch verlinkt bzw etwas falsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

XD 50/10


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Ganz nett, sähe aber besser aus wenns in der Mitte wäre oder noch etwas daneben wäre...

8/10 Punkten


Btw: REEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

die is und bleibt 10/10


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

50/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (24. März 2008)

hmmm 10/10 xD

die armen Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. März 2008)

7/10
für ein lustiges Zitat. Patrick ftw! \o/


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

altbekannt,aber ich mag das zitat,die form ist auch schön 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

lustig
8/10


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung was das ist,sieht aber nett aus 8/10


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alles jut, bis auf das männliche Spitzohr... !

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

omfg zu spät, naja der hier ist 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Ahh, ich sehe du hast meinen Rat befolgt...

10/10 Punkten!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das ist,sieht aber nett aus 8/10


klicken hilft


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

10/10 gefallen mir alle 3


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich versteh' die net! :S


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

dann klick drauf,erklärt es ein wenig


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

10/10 <3


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich kapier die rotzdem net! o_O

8/10 für Jácks


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich kapier die rotzdem net! o_O
> 
> 8/10 für Jácks


es geht um brawl,ein wii spiel,in dem sich 32 verschiedene nintendo charachtere die fressen polieren
hier sieht man,wie pikachu die partie gewinnt


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Achsooooo... Das kenn' ich net.^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

es ist ja noch nicht rausgekommen :/ wird es auch lange noch nicht...aber es hat bekannte vorgänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedenfalls fand ich den comic witzig und der link ist ne abgeänderte version des bluebucket


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Jo, witzig isse schon.^^ 

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

1. parkplatz kostet -.-
2. kling lustig xD
3. hab ich schon beim pala gelesen kp wie der hiess ^^

also 3.3/9.9 da mir eines gefällt


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Nicht jeder!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Hehe, die sprüche gefallen mir 8/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Oooh, Linkin Park und ein klasse Spruch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

1.Spruch:Warum ist ein parkplatz kurz?

2.Sprucher Stimmt wohl...

3.Spruch:Naja...

8/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Wie gesagt, es sind nur Zitate! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

7/10 Punkten.

Wegen dem männlichen Spitzohr und den Blitzen gibts Abzug.

Edit meint: Scheiß Dazwischenposterei!


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

hehe  10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr hattet es ja vorhin gerade von Brawl. Habt ihr auch schon gehört das man icht mal die Bewegungssteuerung der Wii benutzen kann. Also das finde ich echt lahm.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich hasse Linkin Park. Aber die Ping-Definition haut ein bisschen raus:

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Treffender Spruch und ganz nette Gestaltung, find's jetzt aber nicht überragend oder so... 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Bisschen wenig... der Spruch ist zwar alt, aber immernoch lustig.

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Eh, ich kenn den Spruch erst seit Sonntagabend - und in meinem alkoholisierten Zustand hab ich mich so dermaßen weggeschmissen als ich ihn gehört hab, da musste er einfach in meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

ganz nett
5/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe  10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


finde ich ziemlich gut,dass man es mal mit knöpfen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss man nicht so rumfuchteln,sondern kann gemütlich am abend zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: 7/10


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

8/10 pikachu vs snake find ich gut


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

selbstgemacht?wenn ja 10/10 wenn nein 7/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

jetzt ganz neu,mit sage und schreibe *3 links*

deine 6/10 weis nicht was sie bedeutet
@vakeros


----------



## ReVert (25. März 2008)

9/10 super geil^^


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

0/10 Oo


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

dieser gintergrund :/
und nur männliche chars...
4.5/10


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> selbstgemacht?wenn ja 10/10 wenn nein 7/10



ich habs im inet gefunden und nochleicht bearbeitet, aber die große arbeit lag nicht bei mir


zu  dir 7/10 sieht kuhl aus

edit:ups war an Jácks gerichtet

zu chopi nochmal 8/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

@chopi
7/10 Punkten. Mmmh, naja, geht so.

@Dazwischenposter
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

aus deiner sig sppricht die wahrheit! und selbstgemacht 9/10 weil abgeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

zuviel text und zuwenig bild xD
5/10


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> zuviel text und zuwenig bild xD
> 5/10



Hm... kaufste dir Bücher um nur die Bilder anzugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hm... kaufste dir Bücher um nur die Bilder anzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst wenn er das machen würde, was ich bezweifle, was hätte das dann mit der Signatur zu tun?


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hm... kaufste dir Bücher um nur die Bilder anzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buch != signatur

und alle übersehen die links


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2008)

Ich meine damit die Antwort auf meiner Signatur.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

bücher liest man,signaturen schaut man an...


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bücher liest man,signaturen schaut man an...


Ach, um zu lesen muss man Buchstaben also nicht anschauen? Oo

Lieber ein gute gewähltes und vielleicht ein bisschen optisch aufgepepptes Zitat/Spruch in der Signatur als klotzige Bilder und blinkende GIFs. Was nicht heißen soll dass ich Bildsignaturen grundsätzlich schlecht finde... nur kann man mit Bildern halt so viel mehr optisch grässlich machen als mit Text.

Deine Sig zB mag ich - nicht zu groß und ein lustiger Kurzcomic, was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

wenn ein bild zu groß ist,oder auch nervt stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es kommt auch drauf an,ob man z.b. die sig von lurock als zitat oder als bild sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

50/10 xD


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

10/10 x]


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

immer noch 3.3 von 10 -.-


----------



## Gwynny (26. März 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

schleim0rin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss/darf atm gildenbanner machen -.- narv ^^ naja ma kuken vlt hab ich dann neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

-----

falscher thread xD

die bewertung steht iwo da vorne^^


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Argh, ich bin drauf reingefallen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

zum 1. parkplätze und kurz? passt nich wirklich zusammen
zum 2. ach ja
zum 3. find ich doof

7/10


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

POD kenn ich nicht.^^

3/10


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Leider erst in 45 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Die Zitat ist toll xD
10/10


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ähm ja... 10p. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

the imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pokemon xD


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. März 2008)

katzen!!!!!!!!!! 10/10 der link ist ja plöd der geht ja gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (28. März 2008)

7/10 Sieht ja ganz cool aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Naja, ne?

2/10


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

Steckt mal wieder viel wahres drin  7/10


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

10 punkte


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2008)

5/10, ganz nette Zitate aber sonst bissi...naja...leer

Ööh Sweny, ich glaube wir meinen den selben Idioten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. März 2008)

Allvater 0P
Marmory 0P
Spruch,ganz lustig 3P
Falle 1P,weil Sweny schon hat
____________________________
Gesamt:*4/10*


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

schon alleine wegen dem letzten spruch 10/10


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alpax (29. März 2008)

9/10

... gefällt mir relativ gut eig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. März 2008)

is okay ;-)


----------



## Alpax (30. März 2008)

mehr fällt dir nicht ein ...schwach ... dabei hab ich mir so mühe gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flywa (30. März 2008)

Schlicht aber in ordnung.


----------



## Villano (30. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

viliono,ich seh den auf dem bild zum ersten mal ohne kapuze oO schau nicht wirklich southpark...
auf dem mitleren sieht er aus wie link XD (zelda)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. März 2008)

5/10 naja n pokemon^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Woher kenn' ich das bloß? Damn it!

10/10


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> 5/10 naja n pokemon^^


schon wieder einer,der nicht draufklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es geht um brawl,verdammt nochmal-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schon wieder einer,der nicht draufklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


chopi find dich damit ab hier wird nich auf bilder in sigs gekliggt


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

hab mal leichte änderungen vorgenommen,obwohl es wieder scheisse aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach mal wieder ne neue...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

7/10, sry.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. März 2008)

öhmm...8/10


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Durlok (30. März 2008)

lol dann mus deiner ja riesig sein ; )
10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

1. augenkrebs
2. muss ich den film kennen?

3/10


----------



## Szyslak (31. März 2008)

Naja, mhm, 6/10.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

4/20


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Mmh, der Link ist doof, ich kann den Typ nicht ausstehen, der Rest ist aber okay.

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

hehe 10/10


----------



## b1ubb (31. März 2008)

jo einfach nur n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

gefällt mir. schöne gestaltung und freut mich das jetzt auch ein Hordler bist 10/10


----------



## Tahult (31. März 2008)

Linkin Park ist nicht so mein Fall.
Warlocks auch nicht.^^ Spiele einen Tank.
Der Spruch ist ziemlich lässig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles in Allem: 7/10


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Hansa: 0
Dance Musik: 0
(An-)Ordnung: 0

Aber weil du es bist 2/10 Punkten.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (31. März 2008)

^^fett
10/10


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Kann ich nur zurück geben, Simpsons ftw!

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

wenn deine sig stimmt dann haben wir hier keine frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn deine sig stimmt dann haben wir hier keine frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man könnte es ja ersetzen..:
".., the bigger your tits are!" ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

Hilfe! *nicht weiterposten will*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (31. März 2008)

9/10 Mir gefällt Deine Sig irgendwie...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

schick 9/10


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, ich hasse Linkin Park,
aber die Definition haut noch einiges raus...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja ersetzen..:
> ".., the bigger your tits are!" ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm ok einverstanden .. og og aluminium oder so ^^ (bin schlecht in namen merken xD)Alanium .. ctrl c 4tw''

.. find deine sig immer noch doof ^^ frauenfeindlich und so .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ok einverstanden .. og og aluminium oder so ^^ (bin schlecht in namen merken xD)Alanium .. ctrl c 4tw''
> 
> .. find deine sig immer noch doof ^^ frauenfeindlich und so ..
> 
> ...


Nagut, dann werdch auf die andere Seite noch was für Weibchen wie dich machen, Feminist!

Edit meint: So besser?


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

nöö falsche schrift ^^ egal 

og og frauen mehr posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint : bin kein faminist .. ich find frauen nur spannender als männer ^^ wiso wohl xD


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

lied kenn ich nicht: 2/10
die namen sind so nana:1/10
devil may cry ist geil 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lied kenn ich nicht: 2/10
> die namen sind so nana:1/10
> devil may cry ist geil 7/10



die namen müssen auch nur mir gefallen .. und meinen opfern denn sie lesen das oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zitat ist cool ..
dämohunter naja guter einfall aber irgendwie sinnlos find ich ^^ <-- gibt genug die dd sein können/wollen
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

hast aber keine bewertung geschrieben


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

doch 111!!!! 8/10 ^^


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

rammstein lyrics sind immer gut
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

5te element bild 11111^^ mila yovovistch oder so^^

naja geht ja um sig
alsoo
1text seh ich genau so
bite fight naja ^^
dicksten 2h des servers? ..

4/10


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

10/10 Punkten, aber meinste net auch, dass du die jetzt schon ziiieeemlich lange hast?


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

hehe die Ergänzung ist gut aber da es nicht gleich aussieht wie das andere mach es den Gesamteindruck irgend wie kaputt  6/10

edit: MUAHAHAHAHA Teufelszahl


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

So, auf vielfachen Wunsch hab ich jetzt auch die Titten auf die richtige Größe gebracht...


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

machs doch so:

THE BIGGER
- YOUR PENIS IS!
- YOUR TITS ARE!


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Weiß net, ma sehn... Erstmal bleibt es so...


----------



## Nevad (1. April 2008)

7/10 ;-)


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

schönes Banner ich freu mich aber mehr auf Age of Conan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

2/10

naja emine is scheiße.. da war eignentlihc das bild auf das ich verlinke... aber ich muste es raus nehmen :-(


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 10/10 Punkten, aber meinste net auch, dass du die jetzt schon ziiieeemlich lange hast?




mir gefällt sie aber -.-

edit meint: an vorposter .. liegt eher an der grösse in die höhe glaubs ^^ naja animated zeugs suxx  -2/10 .. find die irgendwie schlechter als wenn gar keine da ist .. never flame the admins


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir gefällt sie aber -.-
> 
> edit meint: an vorposter .. liegt eher an der grösse in die höhe glaubs ^^ naja animated zeugs suxx  -2/10 .. find die irgendwie schlechter als wenn gar keine da ist .. never flame the admins


jap mir wunrde aber die pm geschickt das es von der höhe und von der größe zu groß is...
ich weiß 40px aber naja :-(

5/10 deine sagt mir absulut nix... sieht aber naja.. also es geht^^


----------



## Bentok (1. April 2008)

9/10 xD lol Red Ranger *zomfgololol*
Schade allerdings das deine Signatur zu "groß" ist.

Nicht schlecht ;-)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bentok


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

na:
undead:0/10
rogue 9/10


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2008)

waahhh so viel Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

6/10 warum guckt der drache so böse?


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

für allah ^^ oder so 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

das ist metal slug du banause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6.5/10 (mach mal ne neue ^^)


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

*baller* *baller* und tot sind sie 6/10


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

Ich hasse Linkin Park! Aber die Definition.... ach egal, habs ja schon oft genug geschrieben!

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

jetzt musste ich echt lachen als ich deine Bewertung gelesen habe

naja mir gefällt die Darstellung so einfach nicht 7/10


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Linkin Park: 3/10
Hexenmeisterdings: 1/10
Sprüche: 6/10
___________________________

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

der link zieht dich runter 1. weil der kerl is n spacken und 2. weil das techno is (iwie zumindest^^)

deswegen von 10/10 auf
5/10


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Das find' ich nicht toll, will nur jeden erschrecken, der draufklickt. *irres Gelächter*

Ich nehm' den sowieso bald wieder raus, aber ein bisschen musser noch.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

mir is klar, dass du das nich toll findest trotzdem ganz ganz pöse der link


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

OK, der Link war lang genuch drinne.^^


----------



## Tahult (2. April 2008)

Hmm, ich muss feststellen, dass ich mit meinem Musikgeschmack eine absolute Minderheit in diesem Forum darstelle.
Ich höre House. Nein, das ist kein Techno!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: 7 of 10


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

jaja ich höre auch kein metal *selbst auspeitsch* bzw wenig

deine ist mir zu überfüllt und der smiley ist zwar nice,aber geht einem nach 1min auf die vorhaut

4/10


----------



## Qonix (3. April 2008)

Hehe  viel Wahrheit  7/10


----------



## Ennia (3. April 2008)

LP find ich jetzt net sooo schlecht: 3P
Ping-spruch: 4P
Nase-Spruch: kannte ich schon: 1P

8/10




Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, ich muss feststellen, dass ich mit meinem Musikgeschmack eine absolute Minderheit in diesem Forum darstelle.
> Ich höre House. Nein, das ist kein Techno!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht alleine ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (3. April 2008)

5´5 / 10

mfg.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

Charakter-Dingsda 1/10 
Spruch Nummer eins 3/10
Spruch Nummer zwei 4/10

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2008)

kenn das spiel ned
2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

das zitat is hanz witzig, der link is so naja und das sloganizer ding sieht iwie schäbig aus. außerdem vesteh ich die 2 worte über dem link nich wirklich. eine der was? eine der neueN klassen vllt?

2/10


----------



## Gwynny (3. April 2008)

5/10 Ist ein bisschen wenig für meinen Geschmack

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Schönes Bild, wahrer Spruch, ordentliche Anordnung...

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (3. April 2008)

ja ja du schon wieder 7/10


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

Linkin Park und beste Band der Welt?o_O!Niemals war der Smiley passender.Die zwei Zitate retten dich aber noch:6/10


----------



## Cerboz (3. April 2008)

Ich mag Pandas, soll das n Tierschutz teil sein? Wenn ja daaaann.. noch ganz ok obwohl ich net so auf so Tierschutz Kramz steh.

6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

silent alarm = erstes bloc party album

zu deiner sig: die sprüche reißen mich ganz und gar nich vom hocker

2/10


----------



## Andî39 (3. April 2008)

Ich bewerte einfach auch mal, obwohl meine Signatur nich gerade super ist xD

Die Signatur über mir verstehe ich net richtig xD ... soll das Werbung für eine Band sein ?

Naja, von mir bekommse 5/10 .. vllt. bin ich einfach zu dämlich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich bewerte einfach auch mal, obwohl meine Signatur nich gerade super ist xD
> 
> Die Signatur über mir verstehe ich net richtig xD ... soll das Werbung für eine Band sein ?
> 
> Naja, von mir bekommse 5/10 .. vllt. bin ich einfach zu dämlich^^


ja es ist werbung. für ein album einer band. nein du bist nicht dämlich. aber ein klick auf die sig macht dich trotzdem schlauer.

zur signatur: vor allem die life bar hat was, allerdings is alles n bissl leer und wirkt etwas lieblos

3,5/10


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Ich mag Pandas, soll das n Tierschutz teil sein? Wenn ja daaaann.. noch ganz ok obwohl ich net so auf so Tierschutz Kramz steh.
> 
> 6/10


NeeeIch mag Pandas einfach und Silent.Alarm(natürlich von grandiosen Bloc Party abgeschaut)ist  mittlerweile überall mein Name(Außer hier).

Riesentrolli:
P.O.D ist ganz okay und sieht auch ansprechend aus:7/10


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

hübsches Pic [Bloc-Party und so] und ich mag Pandas... 7/10


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

*humanflower
*_*Positiv +*_
+Schlicht
+Link zu einem RPText(Ich betreibe zwar kein RP aber respektiere Leute die es machen)*
*_*Negativ -*_
-Verstehe das Zitat nicht
-Den Text mit dem Dream kenne ich nicht und Google hilft mir auch nicht

*4/10*


----------



## chopi (3. April 2008)

gefällt mir,würde mich aber übr ein verlinkung freuen (auf nen youtubelink zu einem der lieder zum baispiel),da ich die band nicht kenne

7/10


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> -Verstehe das Zitat nicht
> -Den Text mit dem Dream kenne ich nicht und Google hilft mir auch nicht


Das Zitat soll eigentlich nur Ausdrücken wie 90% der Post hier im Forum sind... so als eine Art stiller Protest^^
Und der Text ist eine Abwandlung des "I have a Dream" Textes, so geändert das es zu dem Board hier passt (entdeckt in der Signatur eines Moderators).


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2008)

Das Zitat ist sooo wahr,diese verdammt Belohnungsfixiertheit der Leute geht mir total auf den Senkel.
9/10
Achja:Link ist jetzt drine :>


----------



## Guste (4. April 2008)

*ich mag die viecher nich, echt nich^^ und ich find das ne signatur villeicht n bissel was aussagen sollte naja geb 4/10 *


----------



## CreepingPhobia (4. April 2008)

6/10

ansich is der Text ja schön....aber mir als Sig etwas zu depri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

nicht gerade ein super PC aber naja 4/10
Standart 1/10
viel zu schneller wechsel 1/10

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das untere Zitat ist genial.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ennia (4. April 2008)

5/10 gwynny dein bild is futsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spruch ist gut!


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> 5/10 gwynny dein bild is futsch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab es eben auch bemerkt, ich kümmer mich zu Hause darum, danke Dir!


----------



## b1ubb (4. April 2008)

nur ein spruch ist vielleicht ein wenig öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obowhl der spruch einfach nur geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also von mir bekommst du 7/10 !


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

endlich hast du's kapiert und bist auf die richtige Seite gewechselt 10/10


----------



## Annebacken (4. April 2008)

Zuviel Text ....

4/10


----------



## Sam1202 (4. April 2008)

Find den Spruch doof...

2/10


----------



## Realcynn (4. April 2008)

naja finde  nicht so toll dass du von sovielen unterschiedlichen Spielen unvollständige Banner hast due smylies finde ich aber cool also 

4/10


----------



## Lios (4. April 2008)

Ich find die Bildchen zwar schön bunt, aber viel zu Groß.

Und für die letzte Satz...naja, du willst damit ja offensichtlich provozieren, also Meinungsabhängig. Ich z.B: find die Aussage doof

4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

find die nich wirklich toll
2/10


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

Sehr ansprechend gestaltet. Kenne die Band zwar nicht richtig, aber trotzdem:

8 / 10


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

naja 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2008)

naja 
schon ok 5/10


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

sloganazier find ich potthässlig,
links dieser art gibt es ja in massen und
das zitat,naja
fürs zitat *3/10*


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Deine hatte ich ja schon.

Ps.Sloganizer gehört zu den dümmsten Sachen die es im Internet gibt(Neben einigen Usern hier).


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

find pandas toll. schöne sig

8/10


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. April 2008)

10/10

Erinnert mich an nen Kumpel, der mit WoW aufgehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Rammstein ist gut! 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rammstein ist gut! 10/10 Punkten.


hehe^^ habs nur noch n'bissl mit PS gepimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner Sig
8/10 weils wahr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Orks...7/10


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

MyminiCity 0p
Gif 4P
________
Gesamt *4/10*


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

warhaammer`z ?orks four thee woard
7/10


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Naja 5/10 nicht so toll


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2008)

Mmmh... 'n Link und 'n Smilie.... 4/10 Punkten.


----------



## maggus (5. April 2008)

8/10

Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon ein wenig daran sattgesehen, ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie immer noch lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2008)

Schöne Signatur,zwar etwas sehr schlicht aber gefällt mir 8/10.Den Blog muss ich mir später auch mal anschauen.

Bei mir nicht den Link vergessen


----------



## Jácks (6. April 2008)

Panda <3
Blogparty >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

gefällt mir nich sry
2/10


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shadlight (6. April 2008)

7/10 geht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

*hust* make up *hust*

2/10


----------



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> 7/10 geht ^^





lahm,
miese band

2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

niemals! die band is göttlich! need das neue album

zu deiner sig: ziemlich lahm

2/10


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Also, wenn das hier irgendeiner Logik folgt, müsste ich jetzt wieder 2 Punkte geben, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, weil ich die Band nicht so schlecht finde, gibts 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals! die band is göttlich! need das neue album
> 
> zu deiner sig: ziemlich lahm
> 
> 2/10




pod göttlich?
ganz gute wortwahl für so ne überzeugte christenkombo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> pod göttlich?
> ganz gute wortwahl für so ne überzeugte christenkombo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Standart Signatur: 2/10


----------



## Incontemtio (6. April 2008)

Sprüche sind so naja. 

4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> pod göttlich?
> ganz gute wortwahl für so ne überzeugte christenkombo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nunja ich steh p.o.d. nicht vollkommen unkritsch gegenüber. songs wie abortion sinf einfach nur ganz großer bullshit. und sonst stört mich ihre religiösität in keinster art und weise.

zur sig von Incontemtio:

darkfall sagt mir nix. verlink die userbar am besten mal. von mir aus auch mit gidf.de/darkfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so gibts

3/10


EDIT: ahh ein link. war der etwa schon immer da? xD klingt nett

5/10


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

Kenn ich nicht die Band 5/10


----------



## Incontemtio (6. April 2008)

Southpark ist ganz unterhaltsam, es gibt aber bestimmt bessere Sprüche.

7/10


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Weil ich Darkfall für ein Spiel mit Potential halte.. 6/10
Aber eine Userbar ganz einsam.. Die braucht doch nen Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

oh maggus hat ne neue sig 

die farben sehen gut aus - jedoch nur das grün würde ich orange machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten 8/10 punkten !


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

orc schamanIN <-- immer noch hässlich find^^

und 
Es gibt bessere und es gibt mich - Du liebst das Leben, Ich liebe Dich
ja ich bin besser ^^ und ich hoffe immer noch du liebst mich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch hier sibg such die ned gegen nettiquette verstösst^^


----------



## Gwynny (7. April 2008)

Tja wie immer, nur viel schlimmer...
Nee Quatsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Grivok (7. April 2008)

nette sprueche 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

meine mal kurz geändert ^^ zwar noch ned so wie ich will aber kommt noch 

text find ich gut
keine ahnung naja .. mag beldigungen 2ter klasse ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dann richtig flamen
zitat find ich doll

edit meint : 7/10


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2008)

7/10

Hübsch und aussagekräftig.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

n1 informatiker spurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 finds bisle leer ^^

ahja es gibt 11 sorten von menschen
Diejenigen, die der Binärsprache mächtig sind ,die anderen und mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (7. April 2008)

Find ich toll 10/10
ABer meine Sig von Dir funzt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss das Bild von daheim noch mal laden.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

hehe geile Sprüche 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Find ich toll 10/10
> ABer meine Sig von Dir funzt nimmer
> 
> 
> ...



jo sag ja ftp acc wurde gelöscht weil ich gegen agb's verletzt hab .. angeblich

man darf keine bilder auf den server laden zum so posten ..
naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: das 2te zitat kapier ich ned ^^


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

oho, was neues, gefällt mir, wäre aber schön wenn die beiden Bilder die gleiche Höhe hätten 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> oho, was neues, gefällt mir, wäre aber schön wenn die beiden Bilder die gleiche Höhe hätten 9/10



haben se doch .. beide 160pixel .. mach ma f5 ^^ zuerst hattes das rechte 175 pixel


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

ach jetzt, ja da gibts 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

kapier dein 2tes zitat immer noch ned^^

wenn ich ne erektion hab renn ich ned gegen ne wand ^^ und wenn doch dann brich ich mir sicher ned das nasenbein xD


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

dann lies mal was ganz am Anfang steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> dann lies mal was ganz am Anfang steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso -.- 
/wand -> kopf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Lol Minas, musste mal genauer lesen. xD

BTT: Rammstein-Zitat gibt 5 Punkte.
Mit dem Rest kann ich wenig anfangen, allerdings passt es farblich sehr gut. 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol Minas, musste mal genauer lesen. xD
> 
> BTT: Rammstein-Zitat gibt 5 Punkte.
> Mit dem Rest kann ich wenig anfangen, allerdings passt es farblich sehr gut. 9/10



ja ich weis --.-- naja ich hab überlegt wie man hinbekommt ^^^
edit knopf damit ich sig seh ^^ 
also .. zitat cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat wohl einer south park gekukt 
bild find ich irgendwie nid soo gut

4/10 syr dude^^


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

weiß nich viel damit anzufangen 5/10 wegen.. ach hab ihc vergessen^^


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

doof 2/10


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> doof 2/10


selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> doof 2/10


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Schön gemacht...

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

und ich dachte lurock steht ned auf pixel titen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja text geändert aber schaut irgendwie doof aus .. mach ma neue xD
8/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zidinjo (9. April 2008)

Nice Style 8/10


----------



## Inade (9. April 2008)

Gefällt mir gut 8´4/10 schönes Rot.

lg.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Daoc > aoc 

Wenn das bild selber gemacht ist 8/10 wenn nicht 1/10

edit meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

öser draenai -.-

Endgegner haben keine macht .. ^^
Gamona naja .. *irgendwielachwegenhealboni* <-- syr^^
was helfen? ach menno

naja finde die sig is irgendwie so -.- kp gefällt mir nid so 5/10


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

sieht schick aus 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Deine sig ist gegen forum regeln .. max 200pixel hoch nicht 2000^^
daher 0/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

naja

1. viel zu Gross
2. Allvatar -.-
3. der erste Spruch ist einfach zu alt
4. schöne Homepage

3/10

edit: hmm, hab wohl etwas lange gebaucht um zu posten  ^^


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

so hab mal den (blöden) allicahr weggenommen is nu besser?

bbt: die sprüche sind geil und link zu guter musik 9/10


----------



## rEdiC (9. April 2008)

0/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

hehe  9/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> so hab mal den (blöden) allicahr weggenommen is nu besser?
> 
> bbt: die sprüche sind geil und link zu guter musik 9/10



du weisst schon das 200pixel etwa so gross sind wie meine sig .. und deine 3-4mal das ist oder?


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

jetzt ist sie gut würd ich sagen

aber leider Allvatar  -.-


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

wo kann ich denn bessere bilder für den char herkriegen?
würd mich echt mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

wie wärs mit selba machen^^..


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

dan wird doch der ganze kram nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> dan wird doch der ganze kram nicht angezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kan man auch reintun ^^

aber naja .. mir isses ziemlich egal was für einen char die person hat .. es geht um den mensch ned um seinen char..

DAS GILT NUR INGAME .. bin keiner der nur die inneren werten zähen typn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja nun hats richtige grösse also 5/10


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Immernoch 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

immer noch so komisch 8/10


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

8/10 

+ Hexenmeister Spieler
+ Ganz netter Link

+/- Die beiden Witze kannte ich schon wobei der untere immer ganz nett ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

das bild is schick aber die musik nicht mein ding also 5/10


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2008)

Allvatar ist öde...2/10


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Bloc Party!!!
8/10


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

gute idee,aber völlig in die länge gezogen
4/13


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

jo jo  5/10


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine ist leider bissl stumpf...aber hey! Gebt mir eine Bessere :>


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

löl ^^ fand die lustig 5/10


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Wäh Rammstein und Manga Porno

10/10 wegen dem porno :>


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wäh Rammstein und Manga Porno
> 
> 10/10 wegen dem porno :>


Das da nennst du Porno?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem ist das Anime!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Oder Hentai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott...Was soll ich sagen...ähh...nähh...ehh...
ich krieg echt grad Hirnkrämpfe xD


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Oder Hentai
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Bilder sehen eher nach Ecchi aus!


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen eher nach Ecchi aus!


da könntest du recht haben


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> da könntest du recht haben


jopp würd ich auch so sagen


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

vielleicht mit einer höheren dpi zahl und einer anständiger skalierung nicht schlecht, aber im jetztigen zustand mist

2p


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

0/10


----------



## SeelenGeist (12. April 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Definition PING: Der Abstand zwischen einer Paket-Sendung und einer Antwort - Hier wird die Verzögerung zwischen den beiden Signalen gemessen -> Beispiel für einen sehr schlechten PING: Der ungeschützte Geschlechtesverkehr -> Die Paketantwort braucht etwa 9 Monate.

Den fand ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

es ist schön animiert,nicht zu gross,aber ich habe keine ahnung worum es geht
*6p.*


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

gegen dem dampfdruckkartell?
omfg


3/10

EDIT: chopi du ********* -.-
7,5/10


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

7/10
Das Browsergame muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

ich mag text ned^^ 7/10 .. 

btw meine sig ist ecchi oder anime .. hentai ist wenn sie nakt sind und etwas zwischen .. ihr wisst schon xD


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw meine sig ist ecchi


Hab ichs mal wieder gewusst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab ichs mal wieder gewusst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lieber ein s8x1 girl als so nen ami ^^


----------



## Villano (13. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Gute Band, aber ein irgendwie hässliches Foto:

8 / 10


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

so hab ne neue und darkfall mag ich nicht 2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

den text weg. anderen link rein zb http://www.keinbockaufnazis.de/ dann 10/10
so nur

8/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen eher nach Ecchi aus!


wo zur hölle ist da der unterschied???
ich mein manga, anime, henai, ecchi das ist doch alles das selbe?!

der sig. oben geb ich 7/10
dieses holy war banner find ich nich so schön


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> wo zur hölle ist da der unterschied???
> ich mein manga, anime, henai, ecchi das ist doch alles das selbe?!
> 
> der sig. oben geb ich 7/10
> dieses holy war banner find ich nich so schön


VERBRENNT IHN

*manga* - diese japanischen "comics"
*anime* - die bewegten bilder,die sich auf den manga beziehen und aus dem manga die geschichte nehmen
*hentai* - gezeichnete personen/whatever haben sex miteinander oder i.etwas anderes,was man sich so darein denken könnte
*ecchi* - auch gezeichnet,doch haben die personen dort meistens keinen sex(o.a.),sondern man sieht höchstens von zeit zu zeit mal ne freie titte

soweit klar?

//edit: an deiner sig gefllt mir nur der rchte spruch,der superhelden da kenne ich nicht und der link ist ziemlich schlecht platziert *4p.*


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

Cool ein Suchti Comment xD
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 9/10


Edith meint ist schon okay

0/10 Ha!

Nein scherz 7/10


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! 10/10 Punkten!


----------



## Jokkerino (14. April 2008)

trifft ja wohl genau auf dich zu lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  0/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

komisches bild irgendwie sieht aus als würd die sich auflösen und der spruch is blöd

3/10


----------



## Tahult (14. April 2008)

Allvatar ist doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1/10


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> trifft ja wohl genau auf dich zu lurock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Haha, ich finds immer wieder witzig, wenn Leute alles ernst nehmen müssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tahult:
Wenn du alles auf eine Höhe bringen würdest, sähe es besser aus...
Ansonsten... Ich mag die Musik da nicht wirklich.... Naja....

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2008)

Eindeutig 10/10. Hast du das Bild selbst gemacht?


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild selbst gemacht?


Ich hab den Typ ausgschnitten und da eingefügt, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Spruch ist von woanders, da ich die Signatur nicht kopieren wollte,
hab ich sie mit GIMP geschrieben und das Bild noch dazu genommen.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2008)

Ah, ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sieht gut aus.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

So, Meinung in Signatur verewigt. Besser als Stephan Weidner kann man es einfach nicht sagen.^^


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Ein Onkelz Text gegen Recht... 3/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ein Onkelz Text gegen Recht... 3/10



Ordentlich Lesen. Gegen Rechts *und* Links.
Deshalb steht der da drinne. Linke kann ich genauso wenig ab.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ordentlich Lesen. Gegen Rechts *und* Links.
> Deshalb steht der da drinne. Linke kann ich genauso wenig ab.


kk bin schuld hab nur halb gelesen


----------



## Incontemtio (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Linke kann ich genauso wenig ab.



Und wieso?


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Und wieso?


Mach nen Thread auf und frag nach den politischen Meinungen aber hier wird das zu off topic XD


----------



## Incontemtio (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Mach nen Thread auf und frag nach den politischen Meinungen aber hier wird das zu off topic XD



Nein. Seit wann entscheidest du wann etwas "zu off topic" ist? Solange du nicht eine entsprechende Autorität innehältst, muss ich nur erwidern, dass ich der Meinung bin es sei nicht "zu off topic" um "erfolgreich" zu argumentieren, da das Empfinden wann etwas ins Off-Topic abgleitet gänzlich subjektiv ist


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jácks (14. April 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Incontemtio (14. April 2008)

Der Spruch ist meiner Meinung nach unlustig. 

Die Zeitschrift kenne ich zwar, finde sie aber nicht so gut gemacht: 

6 / 10


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2008)

N bissl wenig...4/10.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2008)

10/10

das zitat is so geil^^


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Naja. Antiflag ist ganz lustig. Aber lange kann ich die Musik nicht hören. Zumal ich die Meinung nicht allzu stark unterstütze.

5/10


----------



## Jácks (15. April 2008)

Slipknot 5P
B.O. 2.P 
_______
7/10


----------



## Invoke (15. April 2008)

Warhammer?
Egal!

8/10 - ich mags halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (15. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> Warhammer?
> Egal!
> 
> 8/10 - ich mags halt
> ...




2/10

kenn den spruch nicht, klingt für mich wie aus dem mund eines bösewichts in einem walt disney film,
ziemlich albern und kindisch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Slipknot 5P
> B.O. 2.P
> _______
> 7/10



Da ist nirgendwo Slipknot vorhanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bild habe ich selbst gemacht, ohne Bezug auf eine Band.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vreen:

Charakter-Blog: Naja - 1 P

Zitat: Muss ich das verstehen? Nein, oder?^^

Insgesammt 2/10


----------



## Nevad (15. April 2008)

Mag die Onkelz nicht und das Bild ist auch nicht schön.

2/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. April 2008)

sieht ganz nett aus und WAR ist cool
7/10


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

aha du hast meinen rat erhört,gefällt mir fiel mehr *8/10*,der thread ist solangsam altbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da ist nirgendwo Slipknot vorhanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hattest es aber mal auf die Seite verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



To Chopi:
Jo 4/10


----------



## Nevad (15. April 2008)

Warzitat:       Super
Gegen Nazis: Noch besser 

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

solang ich selbst keinen hab mag ich keine pvp twinks -.-
war is so naja

3,5/10


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

P.O.D ist ok und das neue Album auch.

Das Browserspiel kenne ich nicht, aber bisher waren alle Browserspiele die ich getestet habe ziemlich schlecht. 

8 / 10


----------



## K0l0ss (15. April 2008)

7/10. Besser als die alte Bewertung, weil ich bemerkt hab, dass da ein Link hintersteckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Basketball ist gut, Allvatar nicht, aber mein Zitat haut noch grade so alles raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. April 2008)

Find die Signatur voll ok,aber iwie fehlt mir das etwas ,was genau kann ich nicht sagen,aber wir sind alles nicht perfekt von daher 8/10 also eigentlich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So dann fällt mal ein Urteil über meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Sie ist immer noch die alte und ich würd´ gerne noch mal Eure Meinung zu ihr wissen und auch gerne Verbesserungsvorschöäge hören um sie zu optimieren (evtl.).

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

<-- werder bremen fan

ich würd die beiden zitate von der form her noch angleichen
so gibts

7/10


----------



## Villano (15. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. April 2008)

@Dank für das schnelle Feedback hab den Tipp auch gleich mal umgesetzt.

@Villano:

Die Band kenn ich nicht von daher wird ein Urteil schwer, das ist auch der Grund warum ich einfach mal die goldene Mitte auswähle um dich weder auf - noch abzuwerten. 5/10.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Jácks (15. April 2008)

Einstein gibt 3P
Homer 7P
RWE 10P
__________
Gesamt:20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. April 2008)

Spruch: 0
"Kein Bock auf Nazis": 15

= 15/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Partys? Naaaaja, 0 Punkte.

Da ich Fussball mag, aber zu keiner festen Mannschaft stehe (Ausser unsere Nationalelf) gibt es 5 Punkte.

5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (15. April 2008)

5/10. Hansa?! Pfui. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem anderen kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2008)

Basketball ist ein toller Sport aber diese generierten 08/15 Signaturen nerven mich total:5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (16. April 2008)

8/10.

Schönes Bild und der Link hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## Vreen (16. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 8/10.
> 
> Schönes Bild und der Link hört sich auch gut an.




voll gruselig

2/10


----------



## Villano (16. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

ich kenn die Band nicht... trozdem mal 6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

find ich geil

10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (16. April 2008)

8/10. P.O.D.  ist ok. Das Game kenn ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Also ich find das Pic hat irgendwas...
8/10


----------



## Ollav (16. April 2008)

<3 Elfenlied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

yeah weird al yankovic is geil

ich bin angeblich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geb mal

6/10


----------



## Zorkal (16. April 2008)

Final Fantisy Gedönz ist langweilig aber WAY reißt einiges wieder raus:6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2008)

wie ich hier halt übergangen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte ich deine schon mal?? ka
panda is geil, bloc party ganz in ordnung

8/10


----------



## Villano (16. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2008)

7/10

nettes Bild, aber leider nix selbst gemacht wie es aussieht (Falls doch musst du mich korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Ganz ok  6/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

Also mir gefallen die Sprüche... 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Deine Sig ist super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10
LG Gwynny


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

der untere spruch ist super

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

zu der band sag ich nichts,da ich sie vllt 2mal gehört habe,aber das bild gefällt mit nicht :O 4/10


----------



## Riane (18. April 2008)

Lustiges Zitat! ^^

6 / 10


----------



## Gwynny (18. April 2008)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10
LG Gwynny


----------



## Villano (18. April 2008)

@ Gwynny:ich geb dir 5/10
@ Riane:deine ist zu groß^^


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Anti Flag....mhhhhh.....7/0


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2008)

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anti-Nazi und mein Zitat :>

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

da sag ich auch nur WTF !
3/10 wenigstens nicht zu gross


----------



## Grivok (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da sag ich auch nur WTF !
> 3/10 wenigstens nicht zu gross



immer noch 7/10 wegen Rammstein


----------



## Incontemtio (20. April 2008)

Obwohl der zweite Spruch schwach ist gebe ich dir mal 

9 / 10.


----------



## Jácks (20. April 2008)

4/10
bisschen...wenig^^


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Das Zitat ist zum wegwerfen =)

9/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

^^nich übel 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

gefällt  mir

8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (20. April 2008)

Trolli...deine Sig ist zu geil. 10/10.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (20. April 2008)

Basketball: Nich so mein Ding. 3/10
Disturbed: Überhaupt nich mein Ding. 0/10


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2008)

okay, du magst Ibizam find ich auch toll - 7/10
mit dem Link kann ich nix anfangen, aber das Vid is funny - 1/10

=8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2008)

das erste bild nunja .. bisle unschön den namen zu lesen .. wegen sonne 
2nd .. dein char naja ..
3 wieder schwer zu lesen vlt mal andere farben

text find ich lustig .. das es kein link ist merkt man aber wenn man mit maus draufgeht ! pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zitat nunja .. anti blubb leute sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geb dir mal 5/10 
ich würd die bilder etwas verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

immer noch sehr nice 10/10


----------



## lolligerroflcopter (22. April 2008)

schlimmer gehts nicht! richtig langweilig und abtörnend!!!!!1111111einseinself

0/10 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkelchen (22. April 2008)

@ Qonix: Sehr klasse^^ *grins*

9/10


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Einfach nur die Wahrheit!

9/10


----------



## Noxiel (22. April 2008)

4/10
Schlicht, nicht unbedingt langweilig aber schlicht.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. April 2008)

LFG ist richtig geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Hmm...Nee, nicht so dolle


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

mir gefällt die abstufeung sehr,schöne sig 10/10


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke!

Jo, schönes Zitat und auch wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bisschen simpel...

8/10


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

8/10

Nettes Zitat und auch wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bissl simpel


...

Dachte der Post wär net gekommen...sry


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Mmmh... bisschen wenig... 
Aber ansonsten ganz nett....

7/10 Punkten...


----------



## rEdiC (22. April 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tyralon (22. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 5/10


/sign
8/10


----------



## Reiner Reflex (22. April 2008)

Mmh, 5/10 .... Spruch ganz nett, Bild naja


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

lol, die Zitate sind genial 9/10


----------



## meckermize (23. April 2008)

Ulkiges Bild und das Zitat unten ist sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

lol  sehr gut aber bissel wenig 7/10


----------



## Minati (23. April 2008)

Das letzte Zitat bringt mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## K0l0ss (23. April 2008)

Lolcats sind geil. Auch wenn mehr besser wären. 8/10.


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Basketball ist ganz nett... Aber Disturbed... mmh, mag kein Kuschel-Rock... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

ich finds immer noch etwas komsich 7/10


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## Med!um (23. April 2008)

9/10
Nazis Rauß!


----------



## Tahult (23. April 2008)

XChar: doof
Spruch: doof²

0/10


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## Incontemtio (23. April 2008)

Politisches Engagement ist immer gut. _Lieder falsche Ideale als gar keine_, wie uns schon Christiane F. sagte. Deshalb: 

9 / 10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

naja 2/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Fing ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem das mit dem Ping xD

10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ~V~ (24. April 2008)

8/10
Ich mag den Spruch ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

Fremdsprache  -.-  und das Bild  naja

3/10


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

9/10 nazis raus ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

1/10 Sieht echt langweilig aus, könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich den Spruch nicht kapiere :X


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

2....langweilige wow sig....sry aber ist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine ist was für wrestling fans ^^ the rock? dwanye johnson? doom der film? sagt dir das was? *gg


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Hm sagen tuts mir schon was, aber tu ich mir nicht freiwillig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ach und wenn meine Sig so langweilig ist gib mir doch paar Tipps zu was ich das Genre ändern könnte wenn WoW ja so langweilig ist.


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

immernoch 2/10 .....nein ich geb dir keinen tip....muss jeder selber wissen was er in seine sig packt....da ich nunmal kein großer fan mehr von wow bin find ichs langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....und jetzt hören wir das spammen auf ^^ sonst bekommen wir noch ärger hier


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Deine Kritik ist lächerlich.


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

lächerlich...soso....besuch mich am abend mein freund....dann reden wir weiter...danke! d.h komm mal klar...nur weil ich 2 pts gebe und meine meinung sage oder was?....kindergarten hier manchmal...echt.


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Es geht darum das du keine Kritik bringst und nur down ratest weil du WoW nicht magst und ja wir können uns gerne Abends mal treffen, wollen wir Essen gehen oder ins Kino?

Vorllem hast du doch eh nur 2 gerated weil du sauer bist weil ich deine Sig nicht mag, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir! Hast du die selber angefertigt?


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

junge junge....mkay...du hast recht ich hab meine ruhe...ganz einfach!

nein ^^ ich reg mich doch net über sowas auf....falls dich angegriffen fühlst sry ^^ bin gerade schlecht gelaunt...das wollt ich net an dir auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nu egal und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

*riech*
hmmm...nein.
3/10


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Zitat gut,
Klassenspekulation langweilig,
Keine Strategie schlecht.

4/10


(Did You Smell What The Rock Is Cooking?Finally... hätte eine 10 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

7/10, schön anzusehen wenn du sie sogar selbst gemacht hast 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Sieht mal richtig gut aus!
10/10


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sehr schön, gefällt mir! Hast du die selber angefertigt?




Falls das an mich ging, ja.

Achja übrigens 6/10 die Bilder sind für eine Seite wie Buffed nicht passen aber die Zitate sind ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2008)

sehr sehr schön gemacht,vllt hätte der name realm use win biischen mehr zu erkennen sein sollen,aber man erkennt es ja

10/10


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Verstehe das 1. Zitat zwar nicht ganz,aber das 2. ist einfach nur perfekt!
9/10


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön gemacht,vllt hätte der name realm use win biischen mehr zu erkennen sein sollen,aber man erkennt es ja
> 
> 10/10



Ja dachte ich mir auch schon mch ich am besten morgen mal..


@Nevad

Immernoch 7/10 bzw. 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das obwohl ich normal Userbars nicht so mag, das ganze hat halt irgendwas buntes, sieht recht klasse aus.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2008)

sieht gut aus
9/10


----------



## Tereon (26. April 2008)

7/10, nettes Zitat, aber das Sloganizer ding sieht so unscharf aus :/.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

sieht nice aus

8/10


----------



## Villano (26. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

*g* langweile 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie krank

8/10


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

GEIL 100/10 xD


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

fand die davor iwie besser

7/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. April 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach nur witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (27. April 2008)

3/10 Solganizer ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*deutet Runter* Selbstgemacht, 5 Minuten, bei zwei Glas Bier, (außer die Art natürlich, http://www.idwpublishing.com/solicit/jan08.shtml ) bin da später nochmal bei.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

zitat gefällt mir,flagge zu groß für ne dig und sloganizer ist eh langweilig,vorallem mit eigenem namen 

4/10

//immer diese dazwischenposter

deine sig sagt mir reingarnichts,sieht aber recht...hmm...aus,sagen wir 6/10 ein link wäre fine


----------



## Melih (27. April 2008)

@chopi 8/10 der Spruch gefällt mir aber der Zitat is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Villano (27. April 2008)

lol 7/10^^


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

Monk mit House zu vergleichen gehört verboten. 

House > Monk 

9 / 10


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

Sehr vielfältig,ausgewogen und informativ!
0.5/10

(Monk ist 100x besser als House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

einzige was mich stört ist,dass sich in einer was bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

eine der besten,aber der grüne übergang ist nicht so schön^^
trotzdem 10/10


----------



## sarax (27. April 2008)

Vielsagend und informativ. 
7/10


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

Sarax sorgt im Magen für behagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       10/10
Den Link guck ich mir aus gutem Grund garnicht erst an   0/10
Das Banner sieht ganz nett aus,sieht man aber häufig      6/10

Alles in allem:                                                               6/10


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

Find eich ganz gut, alles schön bunt *g* 9/10


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

ich versteh den sinn vom = nicht,aber allein das rechte ist 10/10 wert


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich versteh den sinn vom = nicht,aber allein das rechte ist 10/10 wert


in lehrerin verliebt = bring dich um
oder net??

zur sig:
geht so

7/10


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in lehrerin verliebt = bring dich um
> oder net??
> 
> zur sig:
> ...


Nein, dieses mit Deep Love ist von Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei
Der Lehrer hat eine Stalkerin (das mädchen da) deswegen das =

ahja 10/10 ^^


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben sollte. 5/10


----------



## Sweny (28. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben sollte. 5/10


musst den anime gesehen haben ( http://www.anisearch.de/?page=anime&id=4273 )

deine 10/10


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Wie heisst der Anime?


----------



## sarax (28. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Anime?



Solltest das nicht bewerten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur sig:
Nicht unbedingt die beste band, aber ganz ok, Schweiz ist cool und Wls auch. Zitate auch ganz komisch.

9/10


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

- geiler Arsch
- lol, geiles Messer
- auch nett

9/10

ps: hab ich schon, nur 2 post weiter oben ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2008)

hexenmeister -
zitat ++++
8/10


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

das Zitat ist so solala 2/10
leider sind die Heldenklassen schon bestimmt 1/10
genau 4/10

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

ich bleibe bei der letzten bewertung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

geeeht^^...aber auch für sparwitze 7/10


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

1/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

- Den Spruch fand ich schon immer genial aber nicht in der schreibweise.
- Alvatar = doof
- übliche Links

4/10


----------



## Jácks (29. April 2008)

LP 3p
WL 0P
Schweiz 1P
Ping 4P
2.Spruch 2P
___________
10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Ganz gut^^

10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Villano (29. April 2008)

der spruch is geil^^
der rest leider nicht dafür 5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Da ich beide Serien mag krigste von mir 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Der Spruch ist langsam ausgenudelt 3/10
Charsignatur 0/10 (Sieht man bei fast jedem und interessiert nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Den letzten Link guck ich mir garnicht erst an,weil da eh nur unwitziger Scheiß rauskommt,wie: The allmighty Allihauer : 0/10

Naja ich gebe dir 2/10,aber nur weil den Avatar lustig ist^^


----------



## luXz (29. April 2008)

ehrlich gesagt find ich diese teile au nicht interessanter als diese avatar dinger 
und is auch unübersichtlich 3/10


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Ahja....

1/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Einfallsreich,Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## drummen (29. April 2008)

Warhammer Online Fan? Ich dachte das spiel sei noch nicht einmal draussen...

Naja ich find Userbars jetzt nicht unbedingt super toll, aber besser als dumme Texte ;> 7/10


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Finde das "ein bisschen ans dritte Reich angelehnt".
Weiß zwar nicht welche bedeutung die Sig hat,aber Rechtsextremismus ist scheiße.

0/10


----------



## Jácks (29. April 2008)

5/10 gute inhalt,aber zuviele userbars udn nichts selbstgemacht


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2008)

erster Spruch: 2/10 (kann nix damit anfangen, is aber okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild und zweiter Spruch: 7/10 (Nazis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

gesammt also 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (29. April 2008)

für den allie 0/10
den trotteltext 10/10
und ignor aus prinziep ne 6/10

gesamt 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. April 2008)

die wahre horde ahja .. palas sind ned wahre horde .. lv 60 shaman king ..^^

allvatar find ich auch doof ..

also 2/10 da ich nur 0 geb wenn gar nix ist und 1 wenns total crap ist ..

aber der spruch stimmt bei nem blutelfen ned


----------



## Tereon (29. April 2008)

- Zitat passt nicht zur Sig
- zwei Bilder sehen doof aus
- der weiße Übergang bei der zweiten ist doof und sieht scheiße aus
Allem in allem 2/10 weil das erste Bild ganz in Ordnung aussieht.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

finde ich sehr schön gemacht auch wenn du ein Ally bist 10/10


----------



## Villano (30. April 2008)

8/10
naja die beste band der welt is es nu nicht aber das is ja geschmackssache^^
die beiden zitate/sprüche sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

1.versteh ich nicht
2.ninja ist schon alt
3/10


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

avaarzitate machen (ohne bild) keinen sinn,der link ist geschmackssache, das zitat ist genial

polant gief yu seven pojnts.


----------



## Vanier (30. April 2008)

Richtig schön "dreckiger" Spruch, für den 10/10
Und ein richtig Witziges Zitat 8/10

MfG Vanier


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Der Spruch ist cool 5/10


----------



## Villano (1. Mai 2008)

kein bock auf nazis!so is es richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

ninja bringt bei mir *0p.*


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2008)

geil 8/10


----------



## Villano (1. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (1. Mai 2008)

Du stehst wohl auf Horrorfilme und Psychozeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10 weil ich ein kleiner Angsthase bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was es mit diesem Panda aufsich hat und was der bitte mit wow zutun hat?


----------



## Lurock (1. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was es mit diesem Panda aufsich hat und was der bitte mit wow zutun hat?


Warst wohl noch nie im offiziellen WoW-Forum?


----------



## Gwynny (1. Mai 2008)

Hier muss nicht jede Sig was mit WoW zu tun haben *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warst wohl noch nie im offiziellen WoW-Forum?


1.nope was soll ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.Beim sig-o-matic ist der bär aber in der wow kategorie


----------



## Lurock (1. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> 1.nope was soll ich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gucken, dann wüsstest du was der Bär mit WoW zu tun hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gucken, dann wüsstest du was der Bär mit WoW zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag du es mir!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

keine nationalsozialisten! und vorallem nicht in pink


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2008)

ekelig und sinnlos
1/10


----------



## Tereon (2. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was es mit diesem Panda aufsich hat und was der bitte mit wow zutun hat?



Gibt halt Pandas in der Warcraft Welt, in WoW wurden nur keine eingebaut bis jetzt, z. B. in Wc 3 aber der Braumeister Chen.

Na gut in WoW gibts das Panda Baby aber mehr au nicht.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Mai 2008)

hat was besonderes an sich 8/10 =)


----------



## Nevad (2. Mai 2008)

Sieht auf jeden Fall beides gut aus.Ich weiß auch dass du das 1. selbst gemacht hast.Vom 2. weiß ich es nicht,aber der Kontrast zwischen den beiden sieht nicht gut aus finde ich.Daher 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2008)

nicht mein ding
2/10


----------



## Villano (2. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (4. Mai 2008)

7/10

nich schlecht wa, aber die sprüche sind nich so mein ding^^


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

ninja 0p.
allvater 0p. -1p. wegen sonem bescheuertem namen
der spruch gefällt mir 4p.
<3 steht da ohne zusammenhang 0p.
zu groß -1p.

bringt 2p.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

2,5/10

Ich musste fast lächeln.


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

2 mal Allvatar  -.-

1/10


----------



## Villano (5. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Der Typ mit den Löchern im Kopf gefällt mir gar nicht sonst alles gut

8/10


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

Immer noch 10/10


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

OMF ROFL
drölfzehn/3


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

Danke xD

Bei dir finde ich das erste sooo geil XD 9/10


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Lol, du bist wirklich ne Psychopathin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (5. Mai 2008)

Noch 24 bis 6k!!! Gogogogogo!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

krankes Video ^^

9/10


----------



## Yuukami (6. Mai 2008)

die beiden ZITATE sind so unendlich geil 

Top 10 von10


----------



## b1ubb (6. Mai 2008)

rofl 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Ich find die immer noch einfach super 10/10


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

10/10

Aber wurd ja schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt.


----------



## Yuukami (6. Mai 2008)

lol 9 von 10


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

LOL

ZU GEIL

10/10


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse Linkin Park, Nu-Metal ist Mist! Hexenmeister... mmmh, geht so....
Das erste Zitat ist gut, das 2. hast du sicher aus dem Museum entwendet...
  ..macht:

5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Was für ein Museum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was für ein Museum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mensch der is alt der spruch. museum = alte, verstaubte sachen und so


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Ach so. Hab den als ich ihn gefunden habe zum ersten Mal gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist eigentlich Minas?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

schon wieder Qoonix
6/10


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Nette Zitate, aber das mit den Stimmen gefällt mir am Besten! 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Yuukami (6. Mai 2008)

lol dann hast du aber nen langen 































nicht
7/10


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> lol dann hast du aber nen langen
> nicht


1. L2Deutsch
2. Ich verlinke gerne Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Hm, 5/10

Ich meinte Yuukami... Danke, Lu!


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

9/10 Gefällt mir I-wie =)
Vorallem weil ich gerade dabei bin Spanisch zu lernen...^^


----------



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

Eins von etlichen Tausenden Katzenbildern, naja also meiner Meinung nach 5/10 

Aber bloß nich persönlich nehmen ^^


----------



## Tahult (6. Mai 2008)

Netter Spruch

8/10


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

So, nach den blöden Flamereien wegen dem alten Spruch, hab ich mal was anderes genommen...


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2008)

Da du die Sig wegen mir geändert hast gibt es eine 10/10
Old but Gold


----------



## Dargun (7. Mai 2008)

looooool....gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach so. Hab den als ich ihn gefunden habe zum ersten Mal gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier ^^ aber inaktiv hab besseres zu tun xD


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Och der gute Minastirit.^^ 
<3 knuffige Mangas 10/10 !


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Guild Wars mag ich nicht,
aber die Idee darunter ist endgeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Unser pöser Lurock! 8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

9/10. Richtige geniale Zitate und das 3te ist einfach nur geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

grad ma bei youtube angehört nicht schlecht herr specht...

hör aber mehr sowas wie CoB und inflames

9/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

der 3. spruch is immer noch herrlich

9/10

EDIT: lurock du %§%#*&?$$§!!!! kriegst jetz auch keine bewertung von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> EDIT: lurock du %§%#*&?$$§!!!! kriegst jetz auch keine bewertung von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weil ich schneller bin als du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Villano: 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

10/10

brecht is immer wieder ne geistige herrausforderung @ riesentrolli nicht an den anderen da über mir der lurock da der *pfff* ^^


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

10000/10 xD *weg rofl*


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> 10000/10 xD *weg rofl*


haste das selbst gemacht?

"lolz sex change" xD drölfzehn/10


----------



## Redis (7. Mai 2008)

8/10

...... Wer die Signatur versteht.... erkennt den Sinn


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

2 Punkte Abzug, weil ich selber Allianzler bin.
1 Punkt Abzug, weil das Perfekt ("Du hast vergessen") hier weitaus eleganter klingen würde als das Präteritum ("Du vergaßt").
2 Punkte Abzug, weil der Spruch eine schlechte Remineszenz an einen bekannten Spruch ist ("Herr, lass Hirn regnen. Flatsch, schon wieder daneben.")
1 Punkt Abzug für unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.
1 Punkt Sympathiebonus, weil ich solche schlechten Wortspiele mag.
2 Punkte dazu, weil der Spruch doch irgendwo ganz kultig ist.

Macht 7/10. Verbesserungsfähig, aber nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaangweilig 1/10


----------



## Redis (8. Mai 2008)

@Ematra

Ich schulde dir ein Hirn!

...gezeichnet Gott


----------



## b1ubb (8. Mai 2008)

ich als horde spieler sollte den spruch lustig finden ;D

aber irgendwie ist er so mittelmäßig =) 

ich sag mal 5/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn diese Tanzmaskotchen. Aber woher?

10/10


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> @Ematra
> 
> Ich schulde dir ein Hirn!
> 
> ...gezeichnet Gott




He, der Spruch gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hat was von:
Gott ist tot - gez. Nietzsche.
Nietsche ist tot - gez. Gott.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> haste das selbst gemacht?
> 
> "lolz sex change" xD drölfzehn/10




jupp selber gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir: 10/10 xD


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

immer noch geil  10/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

erstes zitat: naja
zweites zitat: xD

7/10


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir beides,10/10


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

ich würde sagen Disney Land


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> ich würde sagen Disney Land


was ist los?


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

zu dem thema irgend wo her kenn ich die ficher sieh seite vorher b1ubb wars glaub ich


----------



## Nevad (8. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (9. Mai 2008)

Sehr bunt und sehr viel und recht langweilig (Ist aber nur meine Meinung, nicht böse sein)

4/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ematra (9. Mai 2008)

Drei gute und treffende Aussagen. 10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Mai 2008)

Wie Recht du doch hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Och der gute Minastirit.^^
> <3 knuffige Mangas 10/10 !



hab ich wat vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil ^^

edit meint: sig bewerten .. darum gehts hier ja ^^ glaubs
sevenfooter naja kp ^^  aber der link sagt hat was mit basketball zu tun (ich klick nie drauf bin zu faul xD)
bild hmm naja disturbed ist ned bad aber ned meine lieblingsband
6/10 + sympatie zum troll hunter = 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

das zweite gefällt mir und das dritte ist einfach nur krank <3 11/7,707 p.


----------



## Succubie (10. Mai 2008)

6/10

ich find die sprüche recht gut, auch wenn sie halt recht simpel sind. aber ein funken sarkasmus kann nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

8/10 
Da ich keine Horrorfilme mag,aber die Sprüche gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (10. Mai 2008)

User Bars... naja... 1/10
Aber du bekommst +4 Sympathiepunkte weil du House Musik magst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist ja recht selten in diesem Forum.^^

= 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

nuja 
fand das dance licht effekt teil besser^^
und DANCE musik hat 1 vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die frauen mögen es .. (*g*)

also 5/10


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Text passt nicht zum Bild und das rechte Bild ist größer als das linke...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

ich weis aber mein anbieter musste bild schon 3ma futsch machen und kb irgendwie zu ändern-.-^^

be dir hmm
dein text ist doof .. und stimmt so ned.. die die was wissen (lehrer) spammen damit arme kinder zu. 
die die nix wissen (schüler) wollen nur nach hause und reden nix 

^^ bild ist nunja
7/10


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

wie ich und lurock schonmal sagten,ist das rechte bild größer als das linke,das dir nur noch 5p. bringt


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

10/10 chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins habe ich grade zusammengekleistert aus Langeweile und,weil euch meine Userbars ja nicht gefallen :-) Heut Abend gebe ich mir mehr Mühe^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tu ichs halt ändern herrgott -.-

text naja deinen arsch kannst selber lecken *g*
das zitat naja .. hat was wahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo würdet ihr dort 10 von denen töten? was gibst? ehm 10 silber und ep ... ok ich machs

6/10 .. bild änder xD

edit meint: an nevad(a) *g*  bild ist SEHR pixelig und unscharf .. und nicht wirklich schön find ich .. just my 2 cents .. 4 punkte


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

So pixelig und unscharf siehts bei mir garnicht aus,hast aber bestimmt recht^^

Also ich würde es besser finden, wenn du das rechte Bild wegnehmen würdest ,das stört iwie die harmonie des linken^^

Gibt 7/10


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte was? Ich kann da nur "Punk" entziffern und das mag ich nicht...

5/10 Punkten.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

in dem spruch könnte man das lurock als beispiel für die sehen, die nichts wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bild geht so

6/10

@ nevad: mach dieses muschel ding oder was immer das is links weg und ich geb dir ne 10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

der text ist irgendwie lol ^^

btw haha ! <-- nelson war immer mein liebling

4/10 so pic no fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bitte was? Ich kann da nur "Punk" entziffern und das mag ich nicht...



"Daft Punk" steht da soweit ich das entschlüsseln kann.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

jup das und 2 pixelmänner und sone muschel xD sowas erkenn ich da *g*


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Daft Punk" steht da soweit ich das entschlüsseln kann.


Mmmh, macht Sinn, dann würde es für diese Band stehen, nehme ich an...


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

hey,endlich mal lurock bewerten und ihm sagen können,dass die sig mir garnicht gefällt
der spruch ist nett,aber das bild...
*3p.*,tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (10. Mai 2008)

Tolle Sprüche! 8/10
Leider kein Bildchen dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe meinen Nachposter gefällt meine selbstgemachte neue Signatur.^^ Sieht ein bisschen kitschtig aus, glaub da geh ich nochmal ran...


Was ich schon immer wissen wollte : Wofür steht das L O S auf deiner Milchtüte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

So nun mal richtig bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst postet noch wer rein *pöse users*

Also das game ist hmm kenn das gar ned so richtig .. hmm
naja 4 girls .. VIEL <-- pink (omg.. zum glück bist du weiblich da geht sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Nunja nicht wirklich mein style .. blumen und so^^ Think pink ist sicher eure gilde.
6/10 wegen zuuuu viel pink irgendwie. +2 wegen selbst gemacht

soo text: sex.. willst? *g* 
Aufmerksamkeit hab ich immer wenn ich forum lese spammen kann ich sonst wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Der erste Spruch ist ganz okay, aber sieht von der Form her doof aus, da das letzte Wort in der 2. Zeile steht...
Das Zitat geht so... naja...

6/10 Punkten.

Edit: War an die Milchtüte...


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

dein bild ist weg? WAaa

7/10 - 4 wegen bild weg = 3/10


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der erste Spruch ist ganz okay, aber sieht von der Form her doof aus, da das letzte Wort in der 2. Zeile steht...


wo ist denn da was in der 2zeile?


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was L O S heisst? ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung,aber ne vermutung:
die milchtüte ist ja aus einem musik video,in dem auf der milchtüte ein foto aufgedruckt ist von nem jungen,der gesucht wird.Also könnte man das LOS als *LOS*Tsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo ist denn da was in der 2zeile?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da?


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

lurock hat nen kleinen .. nen kleinen .. nen kleinen tft ^^


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Da?


naja,wie du an meinem screen sehen kannst,isss bei mir nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also entweder kleiner screen oder FF nicht im vollbildmodus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> naja,wie du an meinem screen sehen kannst,isss bei mir nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



an meinem 2nd tft isses auch so *g* grad ma getestet .. also kleiner tft lalalala *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

is bei mir auch inner 2. zeile 1024xiwas ftl -.-

damit präsentiere ich meine neue sig. zumindest die variante, die ich hier benutzen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       hoffentlich^^

zu minas sig:
waaaah kein easter egg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pics sind nett, spruch nich soo

8/10


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Süß! 10/10 Punkten!


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Der Spruch: 7/10
Insert image here: langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag die tanzende Milchtüte^^

6/10

P.s.: Wie findet ihr das neue,immernoch pixelig?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

hätte das alte ohne die muschel geiler gefunden so

8/10


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Recht hast du 10/10!

Das war keine Muschel,das war eine Zeichnung des rechten Helmes du Nase^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

das war ne muschel^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Den ersten Spruch verstehe ich nicht ganz.. Nur Unschuld kann die Welt retten?
Der zweite Spruch ist sehr gut und der dritte sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

edit:trolli...das war keine muschel^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

fand das pixel bild besser .. nun erkennt man ja was ..^^

5/10 punk is ned so mein style ..


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Endlich geändert 8/10.

Daft Punk ist keine Punkband,sie machen französischen House (French House) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2008)

franz <-- doofe sprache bei der beschimpfen lustig klingt ^^ du a und trop de cul .. *g*

house ... naja .. geht so mag ich auch ned besonders (nur weils die frauen halt mögen teilweise ^^)

also gibts 3/10 ..
ahja und meine hab ich am morgen schon geändert ... f5 4tw^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2008)

franz <-- doofe sprache bei der beschimpfen lustig klingt ^^ du a und trop de cul .. *g*

house ... naja .. geht so mag ich auch ned besonders (nur weils die frauen halt mögen teilweise ^^)

also gibts 3/10 ..
ahja und meine hab ich am morgen schon geändert ... f5 4tw^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2008)

franz <-- doofe sprache bei der beschimpfen lustig klingt ^^ du a und trop de cul .. *g*

house ... naja .. geht so mag ich auch ned besonders (nur weils die frauen halt mögen teilweise ^^)

also gibts 3/10 ..
ahja und meine hab ich am morgen schon geändert ... f5 4tw^^


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

Beim House wird in den meistens Fällen auch nicht gesungen (hasse Französisch auch).Also wieso gibst du mir wegen der Herkunft der Band Abzüge?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

is in den top 10 meiner libelingsbands \o/

10p


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

Lächerlichste Signatur die ich jeh gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10..Musste zum ersten mal lachen^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

Die neue kommt auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (11. Mai 2008)

schlicht aber cool 8/10
die stimmen xD


----------



## Nevad (12. Mai 2008)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

MARIOOOOOO!!!! <3

10/10


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

weil man sich meiner alten signatur nicht sehr erfreut "sie stör beim lesen" " ruf eleptische anfälle hervor" und " sie vernichtet die ernte des jahres" hier meine neue.....












Signatur
/alanium immernoch 10/10 xD der letzte is immernoch der geilste


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2008)

Die neue ist auf jeden Fall besser. 

10/10.

Shisha ist geil und die Ani auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

mhh wieder jemand gefunden mit dem ich einer meinung bin


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

10/10 Find ich klasse
Vor allem weil diese Serie voll daneben ist.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

super geile signatur 

10/10

ps:

Mhhhh LEEEEROY  JEeeNKINNS


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

hehe   geil  9/10


----------



## Tôny (13. Mai 2008)

Holy Moly leck mich an de bunnen 152 seiten^^

naja stehe der signatur relativ neutral gegenüber 7/10


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

LOL   SUPER   GENIAL   GEIL  100/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

yeah ein klempner

10/10


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

hahahaaah 10/10 wegen dem Was ist der deprimierendste Augenblick im Leben eines Mannes? Wenn er eine Erektion hat, gegen eine Wand läuft und sich dabei das Nasenbein bricht.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

4/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Oonâgh (13. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Mario nicht xD
3/10 sorry ^^

PS: Bei der Sig von airace wirds mir übel ... Sowas giebts auch bei mier *hust*


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

hehe 7/10


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Linkin Park: naja, nicht so mein Ding.
Hexenmeister: solange sie mir (Tank) net die Aggro klauen, ganz okay
Sprüche: lol

8/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

3 Tage Wach: 0/10 metzenlied
Dancemusik: 10/10

7 von 10 gebe ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

yeah der klempner der ist cool 10/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

Find ich nicht so gut gemacht,die Schrift ist kaum lesbar und die Umrandung ist auch nicht so der Kracher.Aber von der Idee her garnicht so schlecht.Vielleicht den Hintergrund etwas aufhellen.

4/10

musst auch bewerten du horst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

mhh stimmt aber ich mags düstern xDD aber du hast recht die schrift ist doof mus mier mal wider neue fonts runterladen....


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

muss das zeug links und rechts neben bild sein?

5/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

7/10,da ich Musik auch liebe und Faschisten auch nicht mag,aber Linksextremismus ist auch nicht das wahre finde ich.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> MARIOOOOOO!!!! <3
> 
> 10/10


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

joar ganz lustig geben dier mal eine 7


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Wegen dem "Gaming is not a crime" bekommst Du 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

hehe  9/10


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

die zitate sind super, den zweiten hat mir ne freundin gestern erzählt ^^

9/10


ja,meine sig ist net so pralle


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

jup, aber trotzdem gut 7/10


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

eh 10/10 soo geil


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Total sinnfrei, aber doch sehr lustig!!^^
10/10


----------



## airace (14. Mai 2008)

mhhh najakann wenig damit anfangen 4/10


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Bitte nimm das raus airace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Gaming is not a crime ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

schön gemacht 9/10


----------



## airace (14. Mai 2008)

10/10 ich hab den witzt mit der erektion heute meinen kumpeln in der schule erzählt und die sind fast umgefallen vor lachen xDD
@Nevad bin schon ordentlich am photoshop basteln mal sehen wan ich fertig werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achso hast du vllt noch ein paar schöne fonts für mich ???


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

einfach mal googeln,habe meine nicht mehr ,weil ich den pc platt machen musste :-/


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2008)

luigi ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Zitat ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klassenspekulationen find ich langweilig
Avatar:ganz gut^^

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. Mai 2008)

itse me marioooo
nunja finds ned soo der hit mario muss rot sein .. 

nirvana > nevada(las vegaaaas) > nevad ?^^

und das licht teil hättest so aus seiner hand machen können oder so naja
immerhin ned copy paste 8/10


----------



## rEdiC (14. Mai 2008)

2/10


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

So besser Minastirit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verstehe das erste Zitat immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst 8/10!


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Mario in Originalfarben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

die ersten drei find ich ganz ok aber der dritte ist echt gut 8/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

hmmm...standardt 4/10


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Mai 2008)

Die Readskill-Plakette ist zwar nicht schlecht, jedoch wird sie auf Dauer öde.

Der Satz ist dafür 1a.


6/10


----------



## wargi (15. Mai 2008)

4/10 

aber auchnur sowenig weil ich keine katzen mag


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

XFire: 0
XChar: 0
Spruch: 2
Gif: muahahahaha^^

= 8/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (15. Mai 2008)

6/10 zu viel Text


----------



## Xylirius (15. Mai 2008)

5/10 weil Du einen Gnom hast, wenn auch inaktiv! Aber Du hast einen GNOM!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

geil aber bissel wenig  7/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Ihhh, Linkin Park... ich hasse Nu-Metal!
Die Zitate sind ganz witzig, aber schon
ziemlich verstaubt... Und der Gesamteindruck,
also die Form, ist eher net so das Wahre...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10!^^

Picupload-Server down? :-/


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

<3 you ... MARIO!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Der Spruch hat was. Ist aber noch ausbaufähig...
3/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Ich mag keine "Dance-Music"...
Aber Ibiza ist ganz okay...

Mmmh... 7/10 Punkten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Herrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Chrissian (15. Mai 2008)

aslo Dein signatur hat sone komisch sprache.aber finde ganzin ordunung


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

0/10


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

die komische sprache nennt man latein ^^
es steht dann ja auch noch eine übersetzung..

da keine signatur vorhanden ist bei dir 0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Versteh ich nicht :O
Bitte um Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

10/10, wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht :O
> Bitte um Erklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ich hielt dich für kultiviert! Du warst mein Vorbild!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Der Satz in meiner Sig heisst soviel wie: Es ist schwer dich nicht zu flamen (an alle gerichtet)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Ein bisschen wenig... Aber immerhin....

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Der Satz könnte für alles mögliche stehen,nicht nur für die Posts der Leser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man nachdenkt erscheint es klar ^^

Lurock:9/10,wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

er ist rooooot rooooooooooooooooot rooooooooooooooooooot
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Mai 2008)

Mangaaaa & Rammstein! Muha! <3

10/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

4/10, naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Mai 2008)

10/10. Eindeutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

schon bewerted *g*


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

DISTÖRBD!!! WAAAAGH! 10/10!


Edit: Da kam mir wer zuvor :/


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

pff ich bin kein wer ich bin DER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



latein .. zum glück muss ich das ned können
text gefällt mir aber ich bin mehr einer der Bilder will
darum nur 4/10


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Für dich besorg ich mir extra ein hübsches Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ja ich weiss passt hier nicht rein aber weiss wer was mein Norman (scannt gerade die Festplatte) damit meint: IDS_NCLRC_MUST_PARSE_FIRST.. hat er in einem Battlefield Order entdeckt


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

nope das weis ich nun auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



google sagt auch nix sinvolles nur ne schwedische seite Oo

btw für signaturen

```
[img]http://bluraysucks.com/media/entities/1168-416-rofl.jpg[/img] eingeben :D klicken ist aufwändig :D
```

was folgendes ergibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: blog ist fertig wenn einer ankuken will kann er gerne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der teil mit infos to me kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Hab ne neue Sig! Diesmal mit Bild!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich jetz die Festplatte neu aufsetze muss ich mir dann wieder wirklich all den Scheiss holen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Antivirenprogramm, Internetdingens, Microsoft etc.

(Wie setze ich die Festplatte neu auf? ^^)


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

10/10 ohne Worte...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## rEdiC (16. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 8/10


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

der letzte spruch is soooo lame

7/10


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Mmh, ich mag Mario nicht so...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

10/10 Mario der Frostmage oder was *gg* ?


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

6/10


Ist ne gute Idee aber das Bild is scheisse


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß! 10/10


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Aus dem 1. und 2. Spruch werd ich nicht schlau aber die anderen zwei sind zu geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich schlapp gelacht ^^

11/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

immer diese muschis

3/10


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Immernoch 7/10..
Alanium,los erklär mir doch ma den ersten Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

imma noch same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

schick aber nicht perfekt^^ 9/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Zwar chic aber jeder zweite hat das schon daher nur 4/10 sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

*grinst* könnte deine sig verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

naja sind ned gleich hoch is bisle doof -.- stört mich ^^ mal ändern

edit meint: so nun gibts 6/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Wehe dir, Unglaübiger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neee von dir lass ich mir kein Bild mehr ändern..^^


Edit: OMG kannst du machen was du möchtest mit dem Bild? Du hast es verkleinert!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

Harharhar!!!
Scheint so, als wäre deine Signatur Minastirit schutzlos ausgeliefert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Aargh! Anscheinend..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab sofort klick ich nie wieder auf einen Link von Minas..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6/10 .. Verstehe deine Sig nicht so ganz aber du bist voll liep also gibts 6 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

wer sich ned mit verlinkung auskennt .. tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klicki klicki und dein bild wär anders .. will lotto gewinnen menno -.-^^ aber ne ich gewinn ja nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 + 2 weil ich sie ändern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

Hehehe
Minas, du bist ein ganz pöser!!!

8/10


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

9/10 =)

Videogamezone hat meine signatur geklaut :O
Man beachte Mario+Hintergrund: http://www.videogameszone.de/screenshots/o...8_Cover_NEU.jpg ^^


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## airace (17. Mai 2008)

ich mag kein Dr:house...2/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

WAAAR! WAAAGH!

10/10 für WAR aber -2 weil kein Chaos!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

oh....
9/10


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## fabdiem (17. Mai 2008)

XD 10/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

0/10 weils ich net verstehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

Das erste 10/10
Das zweite 0/10..das ist fies :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Mag den net sooooooo......

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

Bild: Harharhar
Spruch: Hmmm...

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

das 2te kenn ich nicht -.-
naja 7/10 zum ersten .. 2nd find ich schaut doof aus


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das 2te kenn ich nicht -.-
> [...]


Wundert mich nicht.^^ Hier wird ja musiktechnisch eher Schwermetall produziert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--> Moonbootica

@Topic: Rammstein ist nicht so mein Ding. Der Rest ist aber ganz gefällig.

8/10


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Spruch: Hmmm...


<3


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

erster text .. nein ich leck dein michiges arsch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zweiter klingt so doof .. ausserdem kann man was in wow machen ohne belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder bin ich der einzige der gratis dancing in sw macht wenn er afk muss? *g*

letzter satzt naja mag eigentlich beide .. sonst hätt ich nun paar k weniger posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

so,nachdem die zitate nicht mit ironie angesehn wurden und man das grüne nur schlecht lesen konnte,eine überarbeitete und schlichtere signatur...

@minas,songtexte mag ich ja nie in sigs,das linke bild sieht schön aus,aber ich kann es nicht einordnen.
das rechte ist auch schön
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

das linke ist sone anime sendung gewesen .. fand die schaut n1 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das linke ist sexy catgirl (mag die *g*) 

text find ich naja besser lesbar aber trozdem doof ..

welches tier dreht sich nach seinem tod noch 100mal im kreis? ein hänchen *g*


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Ach du hast ja ne schweizer Flagge in der Sig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für das gibts schon 10 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## fabdiem (18. Mai 2008)

5/10 mag keine bildchen die sind mir zu komisch XD


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Das Zitat gefällt mir nicht und aus dem Rest werd ich nicht schlau...

3/10 Punkten.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2008)

iwie versteh ich die nich...
erklär doch ma bitte


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

i.wie gefallen mir die maße nicht,ist die sig btw nicht n tick zu hoch?
ok,gegen den inhalt hab ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *5/10*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2008)

rehtsklick aufs bild --> eigenschaften --> 600 x 200 pixel

zur sig:
ich bleib bei dudus!!!!!!!

7,5/10


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> iwie versteh ich die nich...
> erklär doch ma bitte


Was gibt es denn da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rehtsklick aufs bild --> eigenschaften --> 600 x 200 pixel



ok,dann nehm ich das zurück,die sig ist mir trotzdem zu wenig rechteckig und zu sehr quadtratisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da nicht zu verstehen?


er meinte wohl die sig über dir,die du auch nicht kapiert hast


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da nicht zu verstehen?


ka ich steh iwie aufm schlauch

EDIT: ahh loool das ich das jetz erst versteh xD


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Hää, was meint denn jetzt wer?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [...]
> er meinte wohl die sig über dir,die du auch nicht kapiert hast


hmm nö meinte die vom lieben lurock


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

= 10/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2008)

*WAAAAAAAAASSSS???????????? DUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
das selbe wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht und ist voller Rechtschreibfehler...
Das heißt "Niveau" und der Thread stammt sogar von dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Windhawk (19. Mai 2008)

deine is eg ganz lustig 9/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

schön gemacht 9/10


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (19. Mai 2008)

Schlicht aber nette sprüche. 8/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

nice 10/10 aber leider ally  also nur noch 9/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Mai 2008)

10/10 House ist cool


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Ganz nett, gefällt mir...

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Hmmm ich kenn noch ne andere Form von der Sig.. Aber die gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


//edit: Die Milchtüte = Chopi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (19. Mai 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Spruch 1: *gähn*
Zitat: *gähn*²
Spruch 2: hehe

5/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (19. Mai 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

cool,von mir 9/10


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Schwachsinniger Spruch plus standart Satz.

3 / 10


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

der spruch ist gut

8/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

yeah  9/10


----------



## Yuukami (20. Mai 2008)

imer muss ich dich bewerten -.- 10/10 immernoch ahh einfach mal schneller sein muss


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Siu (20. Mai 2008)

House is einfach top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10  (Bewertung vergessen :X )


----------



## Yuukami (20. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

9/10

"The Butterfly Effect"... Der Film war cool.^^


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Bis du nicht erklärt hast,was der erste Satz heißt,streik ich bei dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

mario is nice^^
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

house ist geil uz uz uz 

ahja dein link zum klicken geht ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merkt man ja wenn man drüber fährt
darum hmm 9/10 9 house 0 link

@yuukami (da ich dich noch nie bewertet hab)
1. ja kenn ich /1
2. butterfly effeckt kling doof /0
3. ... kenn ich genug aber find die animation lustig *g* /6
4. nö issa nicht /-1
5. und? /0

6/10


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, der Text wirkt bei den Bildern irgendwie unpassend...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Ne total gute Freundin von mir hat Abends meist keine Zeit für mich wegen dem doofen blöden Dr. House! Bäähh!!

subjektiv: 1/10 
objektiv:   7/10


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

8/10 Charcharoths Zitat ist zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

carcharoth in der sig ist immer gut mag den
das erste find ich typischer nerd spruch .. 

naja 7/10 wegen meinem lieblings mod

dämlischa ziwschen postaz -.- naja ein weiblich da lassen wa das durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allvatar schaut das hintergrund bild cool aus 
das uno etc find ich langweilig
das mit sex och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja 8/10 4u


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Nimm Allvatar und die Userbars raus,dann bekommst 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Mai 2008)

immer noch 9/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

etwas wenig

5/10


----------



## Villano (21. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Mai 2008)

house rockt!!

7/10


----------



## Melih (22. Mai 2008)

ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Lurock (22. Mai 2008)

Das Zitat ist gut, die Sloganizer nicht.

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

10/10 spruch 
-2 weil milchtuete nicht soo plöd ist (:
=8/10


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Dr House hat einfach den Groove gepachtet MAAAANN! 10/10


----------



## Nevad (22. Mai 2008)

Langsam nicht mehr lustig finde ich :-/
3/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

PFFF und ich geb dir 10/10 für deinen Mario Ice Mage )= ich widerrufe das jetzt  und 3Hitte dich einfach mit 
 meinem Schami, tanze auf deiner Leiche und schreie 1/10


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (22. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

das selbe wie letztes mal


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

1. Der Typ mit dem Post war ein dicker Depp
2. k.a.
3. Chuck suck!

igs ... 7/10


----------



## Melih (22. Mai 2008)

super zitat 8/10


ps : beim sloganizer kommt imemr andere sprüche


----------



## Gwynny (23. Mai 2008)

5/10 Ist nicht schlecht

LG Gwynny


----------



## Villano (23. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

9/10

Ich versuch jetzt schon seit 20 minuten da drauf zu klicken, aber da kommt nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bentok (23. Mai 2008)

Pandabildsche > 8/10
Spruch > 10/10 xD

im gesamten also 9/10

Liebe Grüße
Ich ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Mai 2008)

Hmm hat was. Auf dem Bild find ich den Kopf garnicht mal so hässlich, wie er mir sonst immer erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten gefällt mir die Grafik auch ganz gut.
9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Das Zitat is echt Klasse^^ 10 /10 wir beten für Charcha^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

naja geht so

6/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Mai 2008)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (23. Mai 2008)

8/10 aber nur wegen dem Zusammenhang zum Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Hmm...

Sagen wir mal 10/20, ok?


----------



## Black Muffin (23. Mai 2008)

wie soll ich das verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre dies gleichbedeutend mit 5/10?^^
meinerseits: 9:10 weil die zitate echt genial sind


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Ja, das wäre es^^

Immer noch das Gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

x to the z: naja
spruch: ich mag rap aber was hat er mit probleme selbst lösen zu tun?

7/10

EDIT: plöde dazwischenposterin!!!


----------



## Black Muffin (23. Mai 2008)

rapper stellen manchmal (o.O sogar meistens) ihre probleme, sei es nun jugendzeit oder sonst was in ihren songs dar was den grössten erfolg ausmacht. siehe Eminem Bozz GunshotZ usw.
sie tun das nicht bloss um werbung und so zu machen sondern auch um den mitmenschen und ihnen selba zu 'helfen' es erleichtert sie halt etwas

zu Xzibit: mag ihn sehr da er einer der sypathischeren in diesem business ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


signatur: 10/10 that's all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

aber ob zb em seine probleme gelöst hat? tablettensucht und so spricht iwie dagegen...


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

8/10 naja feilchen sind rot, rosen sind grün und du mein nachtelf musst sterben gehn oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- mag den spruch

will black muffin bewerten ! x to the z omg pew pew i have bling bling and i pimp ur ride that u stole from some fucking old person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 ist einer der wenigen "dunklen" rapper die ich halbwegs gut finde. aber eminem ist unter den rappern immer noch mein liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt eh nur 10 die ich gut find *g*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

5/10
ka wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

Zitat 8/10
Klassenspekulation 0/10 lass dich überraschen
Chuck Norris Thread 0/10 langsam nicht mehr witzig und von kleinkindern missbraucht -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Mai 2008)

währe mario in 2d...10/10

aber so 6/10


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

7/10, nettes Bild, aber bissl düster.
Für deinen Rang gibts 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Mai 2008)

leider find ich an deiner sig nix besonderes bis auf das dass du für die horde bist

sry


3/10


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

wenn das ein zombie sein soll 10/10 zombies an die macht^^


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

2/10


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

mario ftw. 7/10


----------



## Vanier (24. Mai 2008)

Na ja recht durgekaut das Chuck Norris zeug...
3/10


----------



## Huntara (24. Mai 2008)

5/10

@Lurock, VölligBuffed, Szyslak
Musste meine Sig verkleinern, deswegen ist das "Samenzitat" nit mehr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Mai 2008)

Das Zitat: okay.
Klassenspekulationen gibt's ständig. Und irgendwann werden sie langweilig.
Chuck Norris stinkt einfach nur zum Himmel!

3/10 Trostpunkte fürs Zitat. Und das auch nur, weil der Typ, der's gepostet hat ein grauenhafter Depp ist!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Lurock, VölligBuffed, Szyslak
> Musste meine Sig verkleinern, deswegen ist das "Samenzitat" nit mehr da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr schade... das war der Kracher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, so sinds immerhin noch 7/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr nice Luri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ganz klar 10/10


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Nett Animation, sonst bissl blank:
8/10

@ jokkerino,
da ist n link drin versteckt von ner Geschichte die ich mal angefangen habe.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

8/10 scrubs ist geil


----------



## Tahult (24. Mai 2008)

Zitat: Naja...
Klassen*specktaku*lationen: ???
Chuck Norris-Thread: zum Glück schon zu

= 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

3 Tage wach 8/10, die suffköppe
ibiza 2/10, der I Love... Mist ist ja sooooooooooo 90er...ey...!  ^_^ 
Avatar 10/10


----------



## Elenor (24. Mai 2008)

Also da ich selbst net auf Scrubs stehe aber die Sig Stil hat gebe ich dir mal 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Avataer 10/10, sieht Porno aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Mai 2008)

Sexy 
6/10


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Hmm... 4/10


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Mai 2008)

8/10
wizo nur so wenig - xzibit is doch toll^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

2/10 Punkten...
Ich hasse HipHop und die Sig ist zu groß, aber die Mods wissen schon Bescheid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Mai 2008)

-.-
10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2/10 Punkten...
> Ich hasse HipHop und die Sig ist zu groß, aber die Mods wissen schon Bescheid!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst es.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du sagst es.



2/10 zu düster


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

echt cool 10/10
aaber b11 pala=weniger 1punkt 
9/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (25. Mai 2008)

LOL der Zitat is echt hammer aber kein bild...
8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

Guter Gesichtsausdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ninjafont ist langsam nurnoch nervig und für das Avatar gibt es ganz deutliche Abzüge,weil man das auch sieht wenn man auf die Singatur guckt.

2/10


----------



## Nicnak (25. Mai 2008)

Naja stehe mehr auf Luigi, vorallem luigi Mansion war Klasse. 6/10
LV Up, ganz klar 10/10 ^^


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

mhhhhh 100/10 scrubs is cool. der Hausmeister is einer der coolsten...keine ahung wie der heißt^^


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Living like a druid is though rly nice! But please take a look at the correct spelling of the words!

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

hmm 9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

same as last time

    + mein Senf

(wenn das nicht verständlich ist, nochmal kurz drüber nachdenken)


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

hihi, ja der carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nettes zitat. ein bissl trist.

8/10


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

gan nett 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

lol 10/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

9/10   relativ Schlicht, aber nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

bleibe bei letzter bewertung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Mai 2008)

hehe, leecher sind scheiße 9/10 =)


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

die animation is göttlich. der rest ist so naja vor allem die sprüche find ich lame.

8/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

8/10, Chuck Norris gibt Abzüge.^^

Immer dieses Dazwischenposten...

10/10 für trolli^^


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

Der letzte Spruch ist langweilig, den rest find ich herrlich 9/10


----------



## EmJaY (25. Mai 2008)

Kenne das Anime/manga zwar nicht trotzdem eine schöne Signatur.

8/10


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Loool, allein der Chat-Log Screen... Hammer!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

poulend giif yu eight pojnts


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

nett...wenn man tote auf den bau legt kann man sie auch als fahrradständer benutz.... *hust* 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2008)

druids are fine l2p
naja ist nicht schlecht 7/10 bildermehrmag


----------



## Nicnak (25. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe Mangas, und das Pic ist echt nice. 10/10
Avatar 5/10  Katzen sind süß und können gut betteln, aber die macht mir Angst. Oo
Rammstein zerstören? aber immer doch ;p  8/10


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

letztens scrubs für mich entdeckt und ich muss sagen,es gefällt mir sehr
nettes pic davon,10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

3/10 find ich net so prall

( BTW : An alle vorhergegangen und nachfolgenden anime/manga sigs : 10/10 !!!! )


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Hmmm-läuft^^

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt zu 99% ^^

9/10


----------



## Yuukami (26. Mai 2008)

9/10

bekommst noch einen dazu wenn der paladin weiblich is ansonsten nicht


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Generell : 10/10  ABER:

- Wanye malus ( wird langweillig , ähnlich wie chuck ) 
- ,,Vermillion_von_Baelgun ist ein Gott,, ? leicht überheblich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesamt 8/10

BTW : Warum nur einen dazu wenns weiblich ist? Gleichberechtigung ftw , u know?


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Mai 2008)

Doppel Post können manchmal sehr sinnvoll sein ...  0 P. 

Der Spruch ist doof. 1P. 

Charakterblabla ist uninteressant. 0 P. 

2 / 10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

doofes bild , aber nettes Zitat!

7/10

( 0+1+0  =2 ? ôÔ )


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

lol   das mit dem Doppelposter ist geil. Der Spruch ist auch gut nur das Charding ist nicht so toll.

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

> Was ist der deprimierendste Augenblick im Leben eines Mannes? Wenn er eine Erektion hat, gegen eine Wand läuft und sich dabei das Nasenbein bricht.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür gibts 11/10 pkt !  ( und ohne witz , ich kenn nen typ , dem is sowas ähnliches schon passiert )

Ja würde gerne n anderes charbild nehmen , aber kP woher ichn blood11 bekomm.

BTW : netter ava ^^


----------



## Villano (26. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (26. Mai 2008)

11/10 für den Doc der Docs^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

9/10 , für die gelungene Combination ^^


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, ich kenne welche, die nicht trinken und trotzdem ein abwechslungsreiches Leben haben...

3/10 Punkten.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

nettes bild , aber doofer spruch.
6/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nettes bild , aber doofer spruch.


Klärt ihn jemand auf oder soll ich das machen?


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

mach du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@den über lurock,die gif mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das 08/15 teil da nicht...
7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

ja dann klärt mich auf ^^

Und sagt mir auch gleich wie ich mein 08/15 teil ändern kann , buffed bietet keine blood11s an ôÔ

zur sig: 8/10
es sei denn, es war n Tauren Dudu der das gesagt hat , dann 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat mir zu viele haare im dammberreich =P


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ja dann klärt mich auf ^^
> 
> Und sagt mir auch gleich wie ich mein 08/15 teil ändern kann , buffed bietet keine blood11s an ôÔ
> 
> ...


Mein Taure ist Veet-Jungfrau,aber an sich sage das ich und nicht n Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

ey bäumchen gib mal anregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

immer wieder 11/10 

japanischer Zeichenstil <3

catgrils <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nicnak (26. Mai 2008)

Klasse Animation 10/10, Jumpkick ftw^^
Avatar auch ganz nett.


----------



## Tahult (26. Mai 2008)

Buffed-Teil: 0
Double Posting: harharhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10

Edit: Verdammt! -.- ^^

@ Nicnak: 10/10 
Scrubs ist cool. Dein Thread ist auch sehr nice.^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Dance Dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  3 Tage Wach...respekt..ich werde immer eine Nervensäge und überdreht wenn ich zu lange wach bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

9/10 Das Bild ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

7/10 oldskool , aber cool.

Netter ava =P


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

10/10 Wenn du das hässliche Charbanner rausnimmst -__-

Suche schon ewig einen 2D-Mario in der passenden Größe,aber ich find da nix -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

same rate as be4 ! 

auf wunsch *bannerrausnehm*

und auf bitte : http://www.thenewgamer.com/img/screens/pap...o_colorform.jpg

evtl is das ja was dür dich.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

wenn forum lagt gibts imemr doppel post -.- da kann ich nix für
E: 9/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

10/10 weil du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich mag euch Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

sieht toll aus 10/10


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

4/10

Ich suche so einen uralten 2D-Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

11/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

sieht gut aus 10/10  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

1991 Brauche ich als großes Bild,aber in klein^^


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> 1991 Brauche ich als großes Bild,aber in klein^^


wie jetzt? in groß,aber doch in klein?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

das bild soll groß sein aber mario klein...der muss erst ein pilz essen um groß zu werden...omg mario ist en suchti oO


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> das bild soll groß sein aber mario klein...der muss erst ein pilz essen um groß zu werden...omg mario ist en suchti oO



drogen abhängiger ^^ und sobald er ne blume raucht kann er feuer ballern ... klaaar


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

will auch so ne tole erstellen könne wie du sie hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

nee deine is kewl so wie sie jetz is !! *thumbs up* 
10/10


----------



## Tahult (26. Mai 2008)

*look* *run* *run* *jump* *kick* *cheer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Hammer! Ibiza House, genau mein Style! Leg ich übrigens auch hier unten auf in meinem Laden...Wobei im Moment Electro mehr gefragt ist.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

sehr sehr geile sig ^^ 

trifft leider genauso die wahrheit , wie sie die mundmuskeln zum lachen bringt ^^

10/10


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

jeah das charteil ist raus
9/10,ich mag keine sigs,wo rechts was steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

hapüh , tze tze tze , sowas nennt man optische Augenlenkung. Nur rechts / links ist doof.

9,9 / 10 Ich mag keine sigs , wo druide in grün geschrieben wird xD


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hapüh , tze tze tze , sowas nennt man optische Augenlenkung. Nur rechts / links ist doof.
> 
> 9,9 / 10 Ich mag keine sigs , wo druide in grün geschrieben wird xD


das nennt man optische augenlenkung! nicht immer nur schwarz. xD


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

ich sagte gib anregen bäumchen...menno pöser dudu 10/10 ne ich mag euch =)


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

dazu hatte ich mich schonma geäußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

catgirlz *sabber* 

11/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

dachte du stehst nid auf hentais in irgend einer weise hmm ^^

das ganz rechts stimmt aba nid 9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

*falscher Thread* 

*aus gehirn brenn*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

das was?


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

find ich immer noch super 9/10


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Zwar schon oft gelesen jetzt, aber immer noch lustisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

das Zitat ist einfach genial und ne schöne Hilfestellung

9/10


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

> Linkin Park: naja, nicht so mein Ding.
> Hexenmeister: solange sie mir (Tank) net die Aggro klauen, ganz okay
> Sprüche: lol
> 
> 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Lützenkirchen <3

I <3 Ibiza ²

aber moonbotica gibt abzüge 8/10


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

1/10

totale Scheiße!


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> totale Scheiße!


Schlechte Laune??

0,9/10


----------



## aengaron (27. Mai 2008)

iwie n1

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Lützenkirchen <3
> 
> I <3 Ibiza ²
> 
> aber moonbotica gibt abzüge 8/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt : hmpf , da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

zitat ok
chars sind find ich nit spannend 
3/10
/edit
aaaaa zwischenposter
aber 7/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!!!^^

@ Topic: Immer noch 10/10

Edit: Verdammt!!! Grad hab ich mich noch drüber lustig gemacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ dragon1: 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

ich finde das er zwar traurig pisa und so aber trotzdem 10/10^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

häh ? PISA? 

na egal , wenn das Familia auch noch rechts steht bekommste 10/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 ohne Frage =)


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Animes!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

9/10 , find ich sehr geil ^^

PS : Verstehe jetzt auch den Spruch unterm Pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Mai 2008)

Ach es sind iwo immer die selben Leute hier. Das is fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2008)

sprüche: naja
link: geht so

5/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finds ein bissl komisch seine Haltung für Musik und Faschismus so zu zeigen. Die beiden Begriffe passen nicht unbedingt so zusammen. Aber ist mal wenigstens eine gut gemachte Signatur.

9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

nc 10/10 !!!

wie kann ich meine beiden sig pics , nebeneinander machen?


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

setz ma ne center klammer vor beide bilder. aber jeweils einzeln. dann sollten sie untereinander mittig angezeigt werden. ausserdem solltest du dein code schon formatieren und nicht alles hinterander weg schreiben, sonst verliert später die übersicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ups, hab untereinander gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

die links direkt nebeneinander machen  [img*],,,,[/img*][img*],,,[/img*]  ohne die sternchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mondryx  10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

10/10
sehr geile Sprüche...
find ich^^ Freud an die Macht!

*Homo Homini Est....*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

ziemlich klein , aber beim drauklicken wird man doch freudig überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

naja will iwie net so wies eig sollte... naja das is meine kleine süße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: geile Sig!


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW, mir ist aufgefallen, bis jetzt habe ich bei Hunter X Hunter noch keine Tussi mit dicken Titten o.ä. iwe zB in anderen Mangas gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plöder Zwischenposter! Für dich 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



darum schauen auch sowenig leute hunter x hunter ..

7/10 ^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

da gabs mal ne geile schwester die ist bei turnier aufgetaucht als kilua kämpfen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...habe das aber nciht merh so gut in errinerung  war glaube ich seine schwester..das war der mit den ganzen piercings =)                          11/10  weildem schwarzen cat girl..wo hast dud des her?^^


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> da gabs mal ne geile schwester die ist bei turnier aufgetaucht als kilua kämpfen musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schäm dich! Das ist Kitarakel, der große Bruder von Killua, falls du den mit den Nadeln im Gesicht un' so meinst.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

titten? wo?
xD


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ja sry männlcih und weiblich vertauscht^^...das ist jahre(wirklich) her, das ichd as gelsen hab =)  aber iegentwer  hat sich die nadeln rausgenomen und wurde dann eine frau da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<< Irumi Kills Bro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<< Machi , dicke Titten

10/10 , dein neues Bild is seeeehr nice!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

mir fällt grade ein, ich hab da mal so ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie mach ich das, das man net so nervig auf dsa bild klicken muss,sondern es komplett groß sieht?


*edit*
so dicke sind die nett und so doll auch net, gibt bessere


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, das ist Kitarakel... der meines Wissens der Bruder ist.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, das ist Kitarakel... der meines Wissens der Bruder ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<< Kitarakel ( jap.Gitarakuru ) hat sich nur für Die hunter Prüfung verkleidet , damit Kill es nicht sofort merkt


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

In Band 5 sieht man, wie Killua den umbringt, oder?^^ *vorfreu* Killua sieht von allen am besten aus... obwohl er erst 12 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

8/10 
spruch geil, doppelposter ok, rest versteh ich nicht^^
boese zwischenposter
zitate 10/10
spruche 10/10
aber zwischenposter -10/10
also 10/10 statt 20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Zitat gut,der Rest=Müll.


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich finds ein bissl komisch seine Haltung für Musik und Faschismus so zu zeigen. Die beiden Begriffe passen nicht unbedingt so zusammen.



Leider doch, was Lanzer und andere Schweinebacken vom Index zeigen.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Scrubs + Thread + Zitat = 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

3/10 ibiza sucks


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Zu klein,Größenangabe drin..
0/10


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

HAAAA!!! Deine ist 20 px zu hoch!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ist mir ja egal.^^ 10/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

tja, und nu? 100/10 oder wie siehts aus? ^^


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

mist, aber wenigstens hab ichs selbst gemacht


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Nöö.^^ *zollstock raushol* *ausklapp* *mess*
...
85 px zu hoch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

wh00t? sei wann bibbet denn ein zu hoch? es gibt doch auch kein "zu lang" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

menno,aber noch is meine sig ja drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sumsumsumsum*


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Hust..meine Singatur passt haargenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> weildem schwarzen cat girl..wo hast dud des her?^^



hentai seite ^^ welche sag ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja war ca seite 521 oder so .. dann bisle editen mit ps und bäm hab ich ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rota mario der casten kann 10/10 auch wenn ich nirvana und nevada besser finde als nevad^^


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Der soll doch garnicht casten,das ist eine Verzierung :O
Kann später mal gucken wies aussieht wenn er wkrlich castet,dann wird er aber Feuer geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10
Nimm das rechte Bild raus oder lass die ineinander verlaufen oder so,das ist so kantig^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 natürlich^^ ok danke minas


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

OMFG... mario ist ein gnom Mage... ich wusste es!
töten wir ihn


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2008)

Ganz nett, mal was anderes als diese ganzen Stats Banner, sonst bissl blank.
7/10

Avatar is süß 9/10


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

Geeeeeil!! 10/10!!

<3 Scrubs! Sprüche sind auch ziemlich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Mager...

3/10 Punkten...


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

Naja meine alte Sig fand ich bisschen vollgestopft und Minas hatte die Kontrolle über ein Pic und konnte es ändern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: 9/10

EDIT 2: Haha @ Ala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Naja meine alte Sig fand ich bisschen vollgestopft und Minas hatte die Kontrolle über ein Pic und konnte es ändern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar doch ..
@alanium meine bewertung hast schon glaubs


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 immernoch ^^


----------



## Zamin (28. Mai 2008)

bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche von beiden ich besser finde... aber 9/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## dobro (28. Mai 2008)

6/10

Besser wäre es wenn die Pistole nicht auf der Flagge wäre und der Font unten drunter ein anderer wäre. Aber die Farben sind gut und das weiße unten wo das grün druchläuft =)


----------



## Zamin (28. Mai 2008)

5/10...

Wirkt doch eher unspektakulär.


----------



## Shalor (28. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Hm netter Spruch aber dennoch unspektakulär 7,5/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

8/10 , aber das Familia sollte dennoch unter dem anderen schriftzug stehen


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

die Filmchen find ich genail, kannt das mit dem halten schon aber als einzelne Bilder

das bild von Alucard gibt abzug. der sieht ja aus wie ne lusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

linkin park +9999999/10
hexenmeister -
zitat1 +
zitat 2 versteh ich nicht also 
10/10
ava war altes besser


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> linkin park +9999999/10
> hexenmeister -
> zitat1 +
> zitat 2 versteh ich nicht also
> ...


Dann lauf mal mit ner Errektion gegen die Wand, dann wirst du verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

nette Sprüche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9,5/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

da jetz alles gut aussieht ^^ : 10/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

danke "wobble wobble " 10/10 ich könnte mir echt vorstellen dass manche leute so dreist sindXD


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

jo, sieht sehr gut aus die Sig mittlerweile

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wobble*


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Danke danke ^^ und auch wenn ich Healdruiden manchmal in Bärenform gerne über meinem Kamin 
 aufhängen würde (um die Säule renn...) 9/10^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

*rennt um die säule*
du kriegst mich eh nicht!

^^ ne aber bin doch kein heal druide... bin komplett ausfs tanken ausgelegt... naja und ich mach dmg aber mehr net, heal equip reicht kein bisschen, noch net einmal für kara :/


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

still n1 10/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

12/10 wegen dem *hup hup*


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> still n1 10/10




ich sehe das letzte  bild nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir schaut sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich sehe das letzte  bild nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



welches meinste? 

10/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

das 3 dritte ndch dem dialog komt das aber ih sehe nuzr das oberer achtel^^    10/10


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

Hahaha... sehr geil^^

11/10

Edit: Verdammt, Buffed!!! Wieso laggt's hier so extrem?? -.- ^^

@ Klunker: auch sehr nice, 9/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

schade ich dachte du meisnt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   10/10 trotzdem


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

n1 mädels 
aber die typen da .. holy shit sehen die schei...se aus .. eingezogenes six pack .. esst mal was^^

black cat fan <-- meinst mich?
cat cirl fan .. meinst mich?
dmc fan <-- meinst meine alte sig? ^^
offspring find ich auch dolle

9.9/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

pöh nur weil du genauso tickst wie ich minas?^^ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  like you


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 

the dark side gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

bewertung 9/10


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Was sind denn Klassen*specktakula*tionen?!

Chuck Norris ist sch...

Zitat ok

5/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Freud... 10^10^1000!!!! Halte ständig referate in verschiedenen Kursen bei uns^^

9/10 Stimmen.... 100/10!!!

Come to the Drak side!.... kenn ich schon, trotzdem gut 8/10 punkten...
macht ich Schnitt.... ne zu hohe zahl!


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

cool 10/10


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was sind denn Klassen*specktakula*tionen?!
> 
> Chuck Norris ist sch...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Freud... 10^10^1000!!!! Halte ständig referate in verschiedenen Kursen bei uns^^
> 
> 9/10 Stimmen.... 100/10!!!
> 
> ...



btw mir is langweilig!
HELFT MIR


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 pionts


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

nerf druids ^^
ach soviel text hmm
soviel worauf ich achten muss .. -.-

naja schaut nid schlecht aus 8/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

NERF DRUIDS?
NERF HUNTER!
NERF ROGUES!
NERF PALAS!
BUFF DRUIDS!!!!!

so siehts aus^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Hey wtf rolf ololl nerf teh focking rouges & hunters.

Palas sinde eh schon sogut wie zu nichts zu gebrauchen - die kann man eig garnicht noch schlechter machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS : Neue sig is n1 10/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

hehehe Emp rockt die bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne, palas sind inner arnea gut, solange sie holy sind.. ich habe mal mit 2k hp und oom nen vergelter kiten können... awr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iwann ham ich ihn dann zwr umgebretzt,aber es war funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

hmm,die sig war schon mit dem schönen bild zu groß..
dann kam son text,den jeder kennt und machte die sig allemal zu groß...
und nun haste noch i.nen banner in der sig,der mir nicht gefällt und in keinsterweise zu dem druiden passt...
4/10 fürs druidenbild


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

10/10, vor allem weden dem mit "dudu" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der spruch is au mega geil!


----------



## Nicnak (28. Mai 2008)

Text ganz ok, 5/10
EMP stinkt, zu lange Lieferzeiten. "/10


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> und der spruch is au mega geil!


ich gebs zu,den hab ich geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//edit: denn rest zu bewerten ist mir zu blöd,ich geb dir drölf punkte für scrubs


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

und bei icq hab ich ihn dir geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> und bei icq hab ich ihn dir geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU! du...du...Vanía!


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Mein druide Heißt Aywyn, mein erster Char heiß Vania, den gibbet aber nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Richtig schlechte Sig, sollte sich mal nen Beispiel an meiner nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

1 link mit regeln pff
1/10 für überhaupt was -.-^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

8/10 kommt da net eig n bissl mehr Text noch beim Refrain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

10/10, still nice


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 ^^

btw , suche nochn gutes anime pic das ich zwischen die beiden bilder klatschen kann , länglich wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

Bleach 10/10
sieht nett aus, männchen immernoch genial!
alucard... hmm noaja kein punkt abzug wegen den männchen!!^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Bild 7/10
Die Weisheit: absolut klasse 10/10
emp war das nicht dieser klamottenversand?stehe nicht so auf die dunkle kleidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



insgesamt 8/10,aber viiel zu groß für meinen geschmack :-(


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

was war letztes mal?
naja 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

ganz okay
6/10


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Bei der Animation musste ich lachen^^
Das Bild ist dir gut gelungen,aber tausch die beiden mal,das sieht bestimmt besser aus.
Die Sprüche unter den beiden Bildern kannst du meiner Meinung nach weglassen,die verzerren die Singatur nur^^

7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

9/10 mario is olskool und ich zocks immernoch manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine sig besser so?


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 wolltest du nicht nen anderen mario nehmen?


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Der Aufbau und so gefällt mir nicht, viel zu unordentlich...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

Nice 10/10....
n Mod hat mir gsagt ich muss meine Sig ändern....
menno


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

jo , willkommen im club -__-

Aber deine jetzige is auch kuhl , aber btw , heisst das nicht nur platus?


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Lol, dann wär mein Schicksal aber ziemlich übel...
Der Spruch darunter ist gut..!

8/10 Punkten.

Edit: *grummel* Immer diese Dazwischenposter!


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

den 2. spruch find ich net soooo toll

9/10


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

aaaaaaaah ein Tipp fehler... is mir jez aber peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jo, eig sollte es ja auch platus heißen, egal.....jez isses richtig

10/10 trolli, gute einstellung


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 echt weisse^^


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Immer noch falsch geschrieben trotz meiner Hinweise wie es richtig geht in Deinem verlinktem Forum 0/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

vergessen
10/10 in allen ehren.
zitat+antwort gut
link super tolle arbeit


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Mmh, Rechschreibfehler haben in einer Signatur nichts zusuchen...
Das zeugt von Faulheit, denn berichtigen kann man dort immer und schnell,
dass das den Leuten nicht peinlich ist ihre Fehler unter jedem Beitrag zu sehen.... oO
Naja ansonsten ist der Aufbau auch net so der Blickfänger.

3/10 Punkten.

PS: Nimms bitte nicht persönlich!^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Die beiden ersten Sprüche stimmen schon.Der dritte ist auch nicht schlecht,aber den letzten mag ich nicht :-/
7/10 ,da die Signatur auch ein wenig sehr unauffällig ist^^


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Die beiden ersten Sprüche stimmen schon.Der dritte ist auch nicht schlecht,aber den letzten mag ich nicht :-/
> 7/10 ,*da die Signatur auch ein wenig sehr unauffällig ist^^*


war das n grund zur auf,oder zu abwertung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geb dir mal 6/10 punkten,da das bild ansich gut gemacht ist,aber ich ja solch relativ zur länge hohe bilder nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Der spruch sollte eigl nicht zur Bewertung beitragen.
Aber ich hätte die Signatur fast übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Das liegt am neuen Forum, vorher sah man die gut!

10/10, BTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

haste auch oreos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Änder doch die Farbe du Torkopf..^^
9.5/10..Ich mag keine Ohrringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Endlich ist der LAN-Spruch weg...

C. Montgomery Burns/C. Montgomery Burns

Edit: WTF? Ihr wartet wohl alle drauf das Ala postet oder wie kann es sein dass innerhalb von 20 Sekunden 2 Posts dazwischen gequetscht werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Klar! Oreos > all ^^

10/10


----------



## Nicnak (29. Mai 2008)

Klar, Frauen uns so...



Alanium schrieb:


> man weiß Gesundheit erst zu schätzen, wenn man sie verloren hat.



/signed, rauchen gehört verbannt.

Sig. 8/10
Avatar 9/10


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Mai 2008)

Scrubs finde ich langweilig und unlustig, Barlow hingegen ist sehr unterhaltsam. Der Satz über dem Bild kapiere ich nicht. 

8 / 10 aber nur wegen Barlow ...


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Scrubs finde ich langweilig und unlustig, Barlow hingegen ist sehr unterhaltsam. Der Satz über dem Bild kapiere ich nicht.
> 
> 8 / 10 aber nur wegen Barlow ...


das zitat mag ich nicht,ist mir zu "ich habe bei google nach zitaten gesucht und das klang schlau",aber für darkfall bekammst du drölfzig/10 punkten,da du mich auf den trip gebracht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Nicnak (29. Mai 2008)

Schau dir mal "Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich" an. Super Show.^^

Bild kapier ich net 1/10
Spruch: Nach hinterfragen 7/10. Religion gehört verboten ;p
Avatar... hoffe doch net schon wieder. *Transrapidnochimkopfrumspuckt*


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Schau dir mal "Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich" an. Super Show.^^
> 
> Bild kapier ich net 1/10
> Spruch: Nach hinterfragen 7/10. Religion gehört verboten ;p
> Avatar... hoffe doch net schon wieder. *Transrapidnochimkopfrumspuckt*



häh bezieht sich das auf mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich habe ich als hörbuch.... welcher spruch ubd religion häh  

egal du hast 10/10


----------



## Nicnak (29. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> häh bezieht sich das auf mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Telekom is fürn Popo.
Ne meinte damit inconito, oder so ähnlich.
Bild 1, rechte Seite 100/10, linke siete, was für warme Brüder ;p
Bild 2, ziemliche Hektik im Thread,^^ Pic 10/10.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 ,  alleine schon wegen dem Ultra geilen Dr. Coxx ( ist das richtig so? ) ^^


----------



## Gwynny (30. Mai 2008)

10/10 find ich gut

LG Gwynny


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

hehe  , <3 tedd... Ähm Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spruch is auch sehr geil.
10/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

still 13/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

Hehe, das mit AV is geil ^^

10/10


----------



## Tahult (30. Mai 2008)

+27 Saufausdauer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte ich manchmal auch gut gebrauchen...^^

10/10


----------



## Topperharly (30. Mai 2008)

naja, bunt, schrill und ich habe keine ahnung was das ist..... aber whatever 7/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Mai 2008)

find ich nid sooo spannend naja das mit druid ist lustig 7/10


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

Sacht mir nix, aber sieht schön aus =)  9/10


----------



## Nevad (30. Mai 2008)

3/10..Auch wenn die Idee gut ist,aber ich kann die Customitems als Signatur nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

So, gleich mal was neues in die Sig gepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, gleich mal was neues in die Sig gepackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahaha,wie geil ist das denn...obwohl ich mir sogar vorstellen kann,was er uns damit sagen wollte 10/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

1000000/10, der erste spruch
und der 2.... es ist leider eine grausame wahrheit, was man mit uns druiden anstellt... /sign und 9999999999999999.9/10 Punkte!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Mai 2008)

dudu dudu heal plx dudu 

ersten text find ich nid so gut .. selfkill wtf?

kapier ich irgendwie nid so ganz -.-^^

find ich irgendwie doof ..

fand die alte sowas von viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Rammstein ist nicht so mein Ding...
Animes/Mangas/was auch immer^^ sehen immer gut aus

9/10


----------



## Nicnak (31. Mai 2008)

EM: 5/10, finde sein letztes und Elton seins besser.
btw: oli hat die million geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rest hat ich schonmal


----------



## Sinizae (31. Mai 2008)

SCRUBS!!! <3 <3 <3

10/10 ^^


----------



## Dim (31. Mai 2008)

Gefällt mir!

9/10


----------



## Nicnak (31. Mai 2008)

Naja, Banner und so...ä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sagen wah für jeden ein Punkt, abzüglich 2 Punkte, da LotR mehrfach = 10/100


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

Erster Spruch ist schlecht 1P
Scrubs ist cool 3P
Die Animation find ich ist auch nicht so der bringer 1P
Naja und das letzte ist auch nicht so toll 2P
_________________________________
Gesamt:*7/10*


----------



## gamerfront (1. Juni 2008)

6/10 ich finde ein banner reicht


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Juni 2008)

naja 7 Punkte - wollen wir mal gnädig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

0o 1/10


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## chopi (1. Juni 2008)

bild ist nett,aber der hinweis darauf,dass das deine neue sig ist ist unnötig (ich meine,ich seh sie doch grad?) und das rechtschriebteil bringt auch nochmal abzüge,5/10


----------



## Warriorforce (1. Juni 2008)

Bisschen "extravagant" aber hey, no risk no fun :-)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

item links .. find ich doof
pve rulz .. naja finde bc pve ist so lowskilled .. (ok sw nid aber da sind die wenigsten)
allvarar find ich ansich langweilig naja
aber ich frag mich wie du als 41/20/0 mit nach ssc/tk genommen wirst ..

edit meint: punkte vergessen 3/10


----------



## Topperharly (2. Juni 2008)

nett 7/10


----------



## Mayroi (2. Juni 2008)

EDIT: ACH FUCK FALSCHE SIG ANGEZEIGT

ich mag tauren

7/10
aber es heißt BIU BIU net pew pew^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Der Zauberer ist ja noch schlimmer als der Ninja.

2/10


----------



## Mayroi (2. Juni 2008)

Der Zauberer rockt^^ immerhin stopf ich net alles voll mit Sprüchen die eh keiner liest

aber naja sind mal nett hast die ja mühe gegeben und arbeit rein gesteckt 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

zauberer sind doof .. warlocks rule the world !

naja 4/10 ich mag sachen nicht die man einfach vom internet klaut nicht so ..


----------



## Gwynny (2. Juni 2008)

Ach ja Minas mein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. Juni 2008)

Jaaaa! Ein kuschelbär! 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ach ja Minas mein Schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ <3 xD

find pandaren die besten in warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur schon dafür gibts 10/10

delete draenais GIEV PANDAZ !!!

edit meint: fucking spammer .. und blöder proxy der so ewigkeiten hat ...

e: bleech find ich gut .. omFg doubble prosters naja .. so oft wie alte forum gelagt hat kann man nix dafür^^ 
naja geben wa mal 8/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juni 2008)

7/10 Fürs lied, LP warn mal besser, mochte eher die schnellen sachen
9.999/10 Fürs erste zitat
20/10 fürs 2. zitat


----------



## QcK (2. Juni 2008)

kp zum ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat der Stromberg auch mal so ähnlich versucht zu verfassen...

0/10 fürs dritte weil mit der Kant meine Relli Klausur verballter hat...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2008)

3/10


----------



## Gwynny (2. Juni 2008)

Sehr mächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

8/10
I like Padareens


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

ganstaz 4 life man?
no way !

mag ganster hip hop nid .. weis nur nimmer wie die band heisst 1/10 und ist zu gross


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2008)

WU-TANG!!!!!!!

cash rules everythig around me!!!!


7/10

EDIT: minas tu plöder. jetz kriegste auch keine bewertung von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich immernoch was das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun...
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immernoch was das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun...



.. 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was hat die michtüte damit zu tun? xd


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was hat die michtüte damit zu tun? xd


Ich hab das mit der Milchtüte nicht auf dem Bild und grenze es durch das "P.S." deutlich von allem anderen ab.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

offizieller Milchtütendiss ftw 9/10


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

mag keinen rap, ist glaube ich rap oder?  und zu groß  xD  naja ich geb mal 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

08/10

Zensur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

wenn das 200 pixel sind hab ich mehr posts als lurock ..

hab ich nid also Xd

mach ne kleinere sig !1/200


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

15/10 schon alleine wegen Rammstein^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

@Minas: Würd ich gern aber ein kleineres Bild von Trendy Eistee gibt es net und by the way deine ist auch net gerade klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



07/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

ich mag Keinen trendy Eistee.... 1/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Musste ja auch net! Zwingt dich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



07/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

oh, w8 habs mim druiden da drunter net gelesen... ne wir sind nicht mba, nur die meisten druiden beherrschen ihr klasse, im gegensatz zu einem 0815 mage oder so.... noja wegen dem druiden wirds zu ner 3/10^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Hurray +2 xD

Nee, imba nur wegem dem Bericht in Podcast 90. Obwohl ich grad gelesen hab, dass der Druide da das angeblich doch nicht alleine gemacht hat :-/

Bei mir bleibt es trotzdem bei 07/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

der druide war aleine
der hunter hat das add gekillt das nach 20min respawnt *g*
aber derhat 0 dmg auf ony gemacht

..

naja immer noch z u gross


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> @Minas: Würd ich gern aber ein kleineres Bild von Trendy Eistee gibt es net und by the way deine ist auch net gerade klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine ist 199 pixel hoch !!! xd

naja besser schon aber immer noch zu gross .. geht nur um höhe xD


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

ui, ui, ui wie manns macht, mann machts falsch x9


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2008)

neee das werd ich nit tun und @ony *nach ausreden such*

9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Das Zitat ging in die Buffed-Geschichte ein... 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juni 2008)

10/10 , WuTang FTW

RIP , Ghostface


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

10/10
Bleach ftw


----------



## Riane (3. Juni 2008)

Da Wu-Tang übelst nice ist: 10/10! ;D


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

*nah ranhock um was erkennen zu können* xD

ganz lustig =) 8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

hm hm so la la 5/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Najaaa...

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

heya khenns wu tang clan?`^
meinerseits 9/10 ich magg aNima aber DeathNote ftw..

wenn das so 'st dann bin ich 11 stimme^


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Nicht viel besser als die alte. Außerdem auch viel zu groß.

1/10


----------



## MadSquare (3. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Find ich großartig.

Das kommetar drunter muss nicht sein, ich kann aber nachvollzihen, warum es da ist.

9.5/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm...
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Der... den kenn ich odch?
Der ist aus Shaman King, kann das sein?

Die SK müsst ich auch mal wieder ausgraben...

Ach ja!
Der Spruch ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, gefällt.
9/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Jo, das ist Horohoro mit dem Geist Kororo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der das Huflattichfeld pflanzen will (das find ich so niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Bewertung bleibt die Gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Achso, ich dachte, Zeit brächte Weisheit, meine SIgnatur würde sich, so wie in POKéMON seinerzeit weiterintwickeln und sie wäre auf einmal 11/10 wert.
Weitehin könntest du mir vor Begesiterung 150.000 Euro überweisen.

.................................................3...2...1...

Verdammt.

War wohl nix...... Kuhkacke.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

^^ 10/10....


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

das zitat ist auch son 08/15 teil^^
das bild hat für mich keinen sinn,sieht aber nett auch,7/10
so,hab ma n stück auf nem comic rausgenommen,sagt ma wie euch das gefällt *und ob ich die überhaupt hier drin haben kann*


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Zottelkappe!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das zitat ist auch son 08/15 teil^^
> das bild hat für mich keinen sinn,sieht aber nett auch,7/10
> so,hab ma n stück auf nem comic rausgenommen,sagt ma wie euch das gefällt *und ob ich die überhaupt hier drin haben kann*


*auf neue seite verschieb*

zu deiner,ich mag die bilder nicht so,ka wieso,ich brauch keinen grund um sachen nicht zu mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Flash Shock (3. Juni 2008)

xD 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

ninjas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Flash Shock (3. Juni 2008)

Trendy Ice Tea 4tw ;D


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Ninja und Allvatar naja nicht wirklich 2/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juni 2008)

6/10, lied is lahm und ich mag keine warlocks xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2008)

8/10
und das lied IST NICHT LAHM!!!!!
das beste !
deshalb -1p
7/10


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Naja, Zitat find ich jetzt nicht weltbewegend witzig. Der Dämonenjäger-Link hingegen ist interessant, geht allerdings unter dem Zitat ein bisschen unter und den Rest darunter... ist für den Durchschnittsuser vollkommen uninteressant ^^

6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

3/10 , kapier ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 3/10 , kapier ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...
Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: wer andere für dumm hält, weil sie eine andere Meinung/Weltanschauung haben als man selbst, der ist dumm.

Ohne das Doubleposting GIF wär deine schöner denk ich, so insgesamt 6/10, weil schön formatiert - ohne das GIF wären's 8/10, das doofe Ding macht die erste Zeile so überproportional breit im Vergleich zum Rest ;>


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2008)

7/10

Nett, nicht überragend aber nett und eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den ganzen Charakter Bildchen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der englische Spruch ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

da mir der Comic leider garnichts sagt ^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Anmerkung: der Spruch stammt aus dem Comic und von dem auf dem Bild sichtbaren Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertung s.o. und danke @ Noxiel.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

will auch nen fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Selbe wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2008)

10/10

Mario is kult


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Die Cahrangeben, na, gut, wenns denn sein muss.

Und Requiem Bolldymare sagt mir I-Wie garnix......
........aber Schwarz-Rot ist gut.

5/10, auch, weil mir die Aufteilung gefällt.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Der erste Satz ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viva los tioz?Gesundheit!

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2008)

deutschland fahne = -13/10
insgesamt

1/10


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Die Jugendlichen,die sich wieder über alles aufregen,nur damit sie mit Steinen um sich werfen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Viva los tioz?



Isse Spanisch, heißte "Es Leben Die Onklez"


Deutschlandfahne gut: +3 (Und, NEIN, ich bin zwar stolzer Deutcher aber keine rechte Ratte)
Mario regelt: +6
Mario + Deutschland = Passt nicht -1

---> 8/10


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Nach der EM  bekommt Mario dann auch wieder seine gewohnte Umgebung wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Zu zweit ist das Spiel irgenwie witzlos, woher das kommt kann ich mir nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das unangenehme Gefühl, dass die National11 böse auf die Schnautze fliegt...
Und ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der FCB dem Durchmarsch macht, der Club absteigt und die Domspatzen aufsteigen.
Und Recht hatte ich.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Onkelz nicht. Die Vergangenheit ist mir dabei noch ziemlich wurscht, ich kann einfach die Stimme des Sängers nicht hören und verstehe den Kult um diese Band nicht im geringsten, da sie vom Sänger abgesehen auch musikalisch meiner Meinung nach nichts außergewöhnliches sind ;> 

Nun ja, Signatur find ich insgesamt okay, nur in den ersten Satz könnte ein Zeilenumbruch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
last.fm Link gibt nochmal ein plus 

Insgesamt sag ich mal 7/10



@riesentrolli
Oh ja, eine Deutschlandfahne ist unheimlich böööse - ganz besonders wenn ein Italiener darauf abgebildet ist Oo


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn sie auf die Schnautze fliegen sollten,freue ich mich schon wieder auf die Public-Viewings..Das ist einfach das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Falls ihr keine Italiener mägt kann ich auch gerne den deutschen Michel raufkleben..Nene,Fussball bleibt Fussball und Volk bleibt Volk,das sollte sich nicht überschneiden.Sie waren halt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh das selbst nicht, Musikalisch find' ich die BO nämlich gar nicht so toll.
Trotzdem mach' ich sie immer und immer wieder an.

Der weise Satz gefällt mir, der Name muss nicht sein, kann ich aber mit leben, solang nicht meine Freundin so heißt.

9/10

Tante Edith weist mich daruf hin, dass mit nevad dazwischen gefunkt hat.

Tanate Edith erzählt weiterhin, dass, hätte Kahn gespielt, das 0:1 nicht gefallen wäre.

Ich sage: Gibt's eigentlich nen EM-Thread?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @riesentrolli
> Oh ja, eine Deutschlandfahne ist unheimlich böööse - ganz besonders wenn ein Italiener darauf abgebildet ist Oo


deutschlandfahne bleibt deutschlandfahne


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Und was ist an der Fahne schlimm? Setzt du sie etwa mit Nationalsozialismus o.ä. gleich...?


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

gefällt mir,nur das mit dem fan...naja
deshalb "nur" 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (4. Juni 2008)

hahahaha!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne schlechter witz aber 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (4. Juni 2008)

7/10 für das Hi Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ ein wenig einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (4. Juni 2008)

5/10 zitate sind nich so umwerfend


----------



## Vanía (4. Juni 2008)

1/10 , nix besonderes


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Hab' ich schonmal gesagt, dass das Teil obergeil ist?

10/10!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und was ist an der Fahne schlimm? Setzt du sie etwa mit Nationalsozialismus o.ä. gleich...?


patriotismus behagt mir halt nich. und ne fahne is ausdruck davon also für mich: staatsflaggen = plöd


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Juni 2008)

8/10... gute Message^^


----------



## Tahult (4. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> patriotismus behagt mir halt nich. und ne fahne is ausdruck davon also für mich: staatsflaggen = plöd


Hmm, was machst du dann die nächsten 3 Wochen? Dich in einem dunklen Zimmer verstecken, damit du auch bloß nichts von der guten Laune mitbekommst?? Wie hast du denn die 4 Wochen während der WM vor 2 Jahren überstanden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Thema wird völlig überbewertet. Nach der EM wird eh keiner mehr mit so nem Fähnchen rumwedeln.
Naja, ich halt mich lieber mal an die Netiquette, will ja hier keinen Streit vom Ast brechen.

@Topic: Hmm, merkwürdig...^^ 5/10


----------



## discruptor (4. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, was machst du dann die nächsten 3 Wochen? Dich in einem dunklen Zimmer verstecken, damit du auch bloß nichts von der guten Laune mitbekommst?? Wie hast du denn die 4 Wochen während der WM vor 2 Jahren überstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


iwie langweilig...^^

naja 5/10 gibs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ohweh.... ich bin 100% Konoha, aber das Bild ist O.K.

"My Newest Sig" ist entweder absichtlich falsch oder eine grammatikalische Katastrophe.

....ehmmmm
7/10 weil's ja um Naruto geht^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich alles gut, aber nur Geschriebenes
kann keine volle Punktzahl bekommen, da fehlt
was...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Auch mal wieder da.. 9/10,weil ich die Milchtüte mag,das Bild ist aber göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:Musst du immer gezielt nach mir posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Chopi ist die Milchtüte ->Avatar! Tschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freufreu*

Aber die Milchtüte kapier ich grad nich...

9.5/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juni 2008)

hmm... 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Still the same.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2008)

Mies erzogen und gemein, Viva Los Tioz! 

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Dich hatt' ich doch mal im ICQ, kann das sein?

1. Spruch: Sensationell gut.
2.: Screenshot: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieg machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil
3.: Zum Text - No Words. Simply The Böhsest.

10/10


----------



## King_Guzel (4. Juni 2008)

ich gab dir 9/10 weil irgendwie was fehlt...


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Klasse Blutelfen Signatur.
Mag ich.... aber.... schreibt man "Horde" nicht auch im Englischen mit "e" am Ende?

9/10


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Ja,schreibt man mit "e" aber man spricht es nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ja,schreibt man mit "e" aber man spricht es nicht wirklich aus.



Das mit dem sprechen war mir klar, aber beim Französischen schreibste auch rund 35% der Buchtsaben völlig für umsonst.
Da die Signatur nicht mit mir spricht empfinde ich "Hord" doch als etwas kritischen Fehler, wenns wenigstens "Allianc" wäre... aber so... böser Finger!


----------



## QcK (4. Juni 2008)

9/10 für den Realitätsgehalt im ersten Zitat...


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

ich glaube,das macht man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu deiner sig,der wowspruch ist genial,bringt das spiel aufn punkt
meine meinung gleicht sich so ziemlich mit der von nalcarya ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag sie einfach nicht,ohne mich jetzt über deren vergangenheit zu unterhalten
6/10,da schlicht,aber auch nur grau^^

//edit: für den dazwischenposter,das erste zitat gefällt mir,das zweite ist ziemlich flach :/ 7/10


----------



## King_Guzel (4. Juni 2008)

in meiner sognatur is mit absicht des e weggelassen^^


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

King_Guzel schrieb:


> in meiner sognatur is mit absicht des e weggelassen^^


und wieso?


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub' ich hab eben die Milchtüte gesehn.
Die ist doch saucool.
Und vorallem eine Signatur hat die Tüte, die regelt!
Ich liebe den Comic und die Stelle... wuha!

Dafür kann und muss ich 10/10 geben.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juni 2008)

10/10 für die zappelnde Milchtüte.^^


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Weil es gefährlicher aussieht :O
/target Chopi /point  Das ist die Milchtüte@Rodney 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Weil es gefährlicher aussieht :O
> /target Chopi /point  Das ist die Milchtüte@Rodney
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja,idee nett,aber passt mir i.wie nicht das endprodukt...
ich hab da sone idee...


----------



## King_Guzel (4. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und wieso?



weil horde mit e jeder hat wir sind einzigartig^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

naja nid schlecht 
auch wenn die elfe irgendwie doof ausschaut .. so gar nid prono style wie die anderen ..
9/10 wenn selber gemacht 6/10 wenn kopiert ovn gildenkolege oder so


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

@nevad,ich hab deine sig mal em-gerecht gemacht xD und hier das ergebnis...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Guzel (4. Juni 2008)

8/10

na klar is die selbstgemacht
außerdem muss es auch elfen geben die net sop porno aussehen^^


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

King_Guzel schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> na klar is die selbstgemacht
> außerdem muss es auch elfen geben die net sop porno aussehen^^



ach echt?
/show elfs
150 porno elfen die in sw für geld tanzen ..
1 elfe die in ner signatur ist 
*g*

chopiiii ZUUUUUUUU GEIL xd
fussball ist unser leben und könig fussball .. ah ne doch nid .. schaut aber geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (4. Juni 2008)

Coole Sigi, da ich Anime/Manga Fan bin 9/10, aber hmm irgendwie find ich die Form des Bildes nich soooo doll.


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

doch ich weis was mich erwartet
!!

ok taktik besprechung:
zuerst wird ilidan ein feuer am boden machen und dnach in die luft liegen,
phase 2 ......

9.8/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Endlich darf ich mal!

Ich find die Sig so dick, will ich auch.
Und die Schweizer Flagge kann ich nur unterstützen.
Tolles Land, wo die Kühe noch nicht lila sind.

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Endlich darf ich mal!
> 
> Ich find die Sig so dick, will ich auch.
> Und die Schweizer Flagge kann ich nur unterstützen.
> ...



lila kuh die macht muh lila kuh lala
so mal sig barbeiten:
LILA IS IMBA !! .. unwürdiger

schönes kind .. lawl?

weis nicht welche band du meinst und bin zu faul auf link klicken

6/10 schaut lustig aus


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Für d'Schwiizerflaggä 8/10


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

6/10

1. schwarz weiß
2. mir fehlt en biss was geschriebenes^^


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

ups, ich glaub meine sig is etwas groß^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

Thaz dingo, maaaaaaaan^^
10/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

9/10 Sieht echt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber deine Signatur ist doppelt so hoch wie erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

so ich glaub die is besser^^


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Nein,nimm die alte wieder rein,aber kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

ja wenn mir einer sagen kann wie ich die kleiner mache^^


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Mach ich eben für dich,moment ^^
Editack ma eben nochmal die große rein oder gib mir den Link ^^

Edith: Hier hast den Link: http://www.abload.de/img/voodoo4aj.jpg


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

so ich vertrau dir da ma voll und ganz^^


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Jetzt musst du natürlich das hier reinpacken: http://www.abload.de/img/voodoo4aj.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discruptor (5. Juni 2008)

Mario gefällt mir =)
6/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Nimm den abnormal hässlichen Allvatarbanner raus und es gibt eine glatte 10/10 !


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

thx nevad


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Würde es noch besser finden wenn du es mittig positionieren würdest-> [.center] link vom bild[/center.] (Ohne Punkte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discruptor (5. Juni 2008)

so *editiert....
Vodoo gefällt mir auch =) 7/10


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe ihn auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was Mario mit der BRD zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Star Wars IV / Star Wars V

Edit: Das war an Nevad... plöde Dazwischenposter...


----------



## Likechees (5. Juni 2008)

ich sag mal  find die Idee genial mit dem dreier ^^6/10.


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema,aber wenn ich beim Photoshop CS3 ein Bild "wiederherstellen" will (neben schliessen und minimieren^^),dann kann ich das enstandene Fenster nicht mehr bewegen.Andere Bilder die auch dort sein müssten werden nicht angezeigt,kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Likechees (5. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema,aber wenn ich beim Photoshop CS3 ein Bild "wiederherstellen" will (neben schliessen und minimieren^^),dann kann ich das enstandene Fenster nicht mehr bewegen.Andere Bilder die auch dort sein müssten werden nicht angezeigt,kann mir da jemand helfen?


Mach mal n Screen plz.


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das eingekreiste lässt sich halt nicht mehr bewegen..


----------



## Likechees (5. Juni 2008)

Ist n normaler PS Bug passiert bei mir auch manchmal is nix zu machen, falls es jedoch immer passiert is dein PS kaputt.

Ps Bewertet meine sig


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Sieht unglaublich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## gamerfront (5. Juni 2008)

mh ich liebe mario und deutschland aber beides zusammen na will ich mal nicht so sein 9/10


----------



## discruptor (5. Juni 2008)

Weiß ned sehe kein bild^^
3/10


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Juni 2008)

discruptor schrieb:


> Weiß ned sehe kein bild^^
> 3/10



Muss eine Signatur ein Bild beinhalten?

Dein ist ganz nett gemacht; 8 / 10


----------



## King_Guzel (5. Juni 2008)

7/10
bissl klein und nur text


----------



## chopi (5. Juni 2008)

jo,hat was,das bild gefällt mir,auch wenn man die kuh(wars ne kuh?) nicht sieht :/
8/10


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Sehr geil!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2008)

hehe  9/10


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Juni 2008)

Die beste Band der Welt - Das istn Name der Ärzte und du verlinkst Linkin Park? Neeee....

3/10


----------



## Gwynny (6. Juni 2008)

8/10 

LG Gwynny


----------



## QcK (6. Juni 2008)

8/10 für den Satz, mit enormem Wahrheitsgehalt...


----------



## Tereon (6. Juni 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> 8/10 für den Satz, mit enormem Wahrheitsgehalt...



Schon tausendmal gehört und nichtmal nen Bildchen dabei :/

1/10?


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Juni 2008)

Sehr nice gemacht. Allerdings finde ich, das Blau passt nicht zu nem Schurken.

9+/10


----------



## discruptor (6. Juni 2008)

Hehe geiler spruch =)
Aber das bild dazu ist iwie komisch deshalb 6.5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Juni 2008)

10/10.

Sehr geil gemacht.


----------



## Snuff (6. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## QcK (6. Juni 2008)

7/10 weil es cool aussieht ich mich aber net so mit der Zeichenweise anfreunden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesem Anime/manga style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discruptor (6. Juni 2008)

roflmao ist geil aber sonst sig ist ja nichts^^

5/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juni 2008)

9/10  sieht sehr nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (6. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (6. Juni 2008)

das ich keine freundin abbekomme stört keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil du mich mit der sig immer daran errinerst,nur 4/10...


----------



## discruptor (7. Juni 2008)

Witzige sigi =)
6.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

selber gemacht?8/10


----------



## Tahult (7. Juni 2008)

Zitat: geht
Klassen*spektakula*tionen: Frage mich immernoch, was das sein soll...

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juni 2008)

dein youtube link sagt mir das:
Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

-.-^^
em hymne suxx zumindest die von bashi

6/10 rest find ich ganz i/o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> em hymne suxx zumindest die von bashi



EM-Hymnen stinken immer. Die gehen einem auf den Sack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja BTT: Ich hab dich schon so oft bewertet, ich tippe mal auf 8/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf Naxx...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (7. Juni 2008)

was mich an der sig stört,sind diese grauen striche und der schwarze hintergrund...
zum zita sag ich nichts :X
6/10,der hintergrund passt mir nicht^^


----------



## Bentok (7. Juni 2008)

xD Funny Signatur, ich geb 8.5/10, da es schon leider ziemlich schlicht ist, und dennoch einfach hammer Auszug ^^!

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Rodney (7. Juni 2008)

Das war doch der Satz, als BC anfing, oder?

Find' ich in jedem Fall gut.

9.5/10 weil ein halbes Irgendetwas fehlt.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

scheisse 0/10


----------



## hasenkeks (7. Juni 2008)

5/10
Das Zitat ist wirklich ganz witzig, aber sonst macht die Signatur nicht so viel her.


----------



## Bentok (8. Juni 2008)

Nett gestaltet, eigen Produktion + Punkt
Leider jedoch Abzug in der B Note :/ da ich es im allgemeinen irgendwie zu Bunt finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bunt heisst ja nich gleich schlecht, aber nicht ganz soooo MEIN Geschmack, muss es ja auch net ^^

im Allgemeinen: 9/10



Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

illidan taktik ist soo leicht
btw sind das da rend <-- der aus ubrs waffen? -.- hatt das set nie fertig mt meinem hunter *cry* naja dann is ja in mc was gedropt

selber machen hat bei mir immer bonus
naja undead illidan 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Bentok (8. Juni 2008)

Lolige Signatur, jedoch "leider" "nur" ein Auszug jedoch im Gegensatz zu meiner nicht zu groß -.-
8/10

Muss meine Signatur kleiner machen..ich glaubs ja nich...was solls ^^

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## hasenkeks (8. Juni 2008)

Für einen Platzhalter nett gemacht!
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

farben waaa sooo viele farben
naja schön gemacht auch wenn bisle zuuu bunt für mich 

text ist mir zu lange zum lesen ;P
8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Sigi, auch noch mitm spruch von der Lieblingsband also auch noch was persönliches deshalb für mich 10/10


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Namiund Robin..auf die Idee hätte ich auch kommen können^^ 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bist du zwar nicht aber für Ikki Tousen gibts auch 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

ihr habt beide 0/10 weil die sig's von mir sind *g*
wenn mit nem copyright nur ned so doof aussehen würd hät ich lägst eins drauf xd


----------



## hasenkeks (8. Juni 2008)

10/10

Gefällt mir! (Mag Mangas)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab meine jetzt auch noch mal geändert, nachdem schon 2 gesagt haben, sie wär zu bunt. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Zum Vergleich, das alte Modell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs auch verkleinert, war nicht sicher, ob ich sonst die Maximalmaße überschreite...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

schaut besser aus
find auch das is bad schlecht ist als bad
my first name: is bad vs my fist name is : bad

naja finds besser so 9/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

weil ich mangas super finde 10/10^^


----------



## Sin (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> weil ich mangas super finde 10/10^^



Ich mag auch mangas, solltest aber n bischen das dunkle aus der Sig nehmen, deswegen:
9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

Der Comic ist geil. und nichtlustig.de sowieso. 


10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

ich finde disturbed zwar gut aber nicht so hammer also nur 9/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

hmmm.... jaaa...... hmm.... geeeht^^
8/10
punktabzug wegen der pro bitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

nettes zitat. mag latein, hatte ich in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild ist auch ganz ok

7/10


----------



## Thoryia (9. Juni 2008)

Manga manga manga...ich seh die Asiaten jeden Tag, da hängen mir Animes zum Hals raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5/10


----------



## the Huntress (9. Juni 2008)

Hm etwas einfallslos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei die Sprüche genial sind! 7/10!

Ich möchte nochmal hinweisen, das das kleine animierte Bildchen unter meiner Char-Signatur keine Userbar ist sondern meine aktuellen Erfolge in einigen Xbox 360 Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

allvatar sig.... son komisches teil drunter......
SEX!
10/10
xD


----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)

hmm das bild ist naizz und der Spruch taugt mir auch 
===> 10/10

mfg Snuff


----------



## Klunker (10. Juni 2008)

sclicht aber genial^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

schrecklich wer konnte nur so einen schlechtesignatur machen tse 

ach fuck ist ja meine ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 dank dir weis ich nun das ikkiutsen auch geile ehm .. wallpapers hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

bild geht so, spruch is imba

8/10


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Passt,find ich nen bisschen groß.

9/10


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 erstens du bist ein Anime Fan und 2tens du hast Iron Maiden in der Sigi da würde eig schon 20/10 Punkten machen aber das geht leider nicht .. MIST.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 mag anemies und @Rodneymullen 99999999/10 weil shika einfach top ist


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Zitat ganz gut.KlassenSPEKULATIONEN langweilig(machst du Werbung für deine Threads?)-Genius by was?! Finde den neuen Style besser.

2/10

Wenn deine Skala bis 10 reicht,kannst du etwas auf dieser Skala nicht mit 99999999 bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zitat ganz gut.KlassenSPEKULATIONEN langweilig(machst du Werbung für deine Threads?)-Genius by was?! Finde den neuen Style besser.
> 
> 2/10
> 
> ...


och lass ihm doch den spaß immer noch besser als wenn er alles in Caps schreibt.

und da ich Mario Fan bin 10/10


----------



## J4L (10. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Mädelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)

Da mir Spiderman nicht reicht und der obere Balken auch net so der hit ist nur 7/10 
(Nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

find deine bilder immer ganz doll -.- auch wenn du auf mein pm ned antwortest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 9/10


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

BITTE nimm die alte Signatur wieder rein,bitte!Ich hasse diesen schwarz-weiß Kontrast als Hintergrund wie die Pest.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> BITTE nimm die alte Signatur wieder rein,bitte!Ich hasse diesen schwarz-weiß Kontrast als Hintergrund wie die Pest.



hmm mag aber mein linkes kitty girl irgendwie -.- das rechte kann ich mal austauschen ist schon bisle alt^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> BITTE nimm die alte Signatur wieder rein,bitte!Ich hasse diesen schwarz-weiß Kontrast als Hintergrund wie die Pest.



bessa?


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

neeee...Die Rechte nach links und die ehemals rechte,jetzt gelöschte nach rechts ;P


----------



## Jácks (10. Juni 2008)

MARIOOOOOOO sieht gut aus,aber Deutschland ist ein scheiß Land 8/10


----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)

Omg wasn das fürn Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Avatarsig jo usw naizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10 
-1 weils a bissl zu voll wirkt


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

1. Zitat Weltklasse, Buch beweist erneut, dass er einen IQ unter der Raumtemperatur hat.
2. Zitat nicht so mein fall

---> 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> neeee...Die Rechte nach links und die ehemals rechte,jetzt gelöschte nach rechts ;P



find mein neues linkes aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim anderen hats 2 chars die ich nie oder fast nie zock ^^


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Setz doch die linke nach rechts und lass die Signaturen ineinander verlaufen,das würde mal richtig prall aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

soviel aufwand und mir gefällts hmm naja ma kuken


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2008)

so,bin nu auch auf dem animeinnersigtrip...
die rechte ist schöner als die linke,für den blöden "verlauf" 7/10 punkten


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

der bg und die leuchtschrift gefällt mir nicht so, aber wegen nami geb ich dir mal 6/10^^


----------



## Klunker (11. Juni 2008)

Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Solassard (11. Juni 2008)

Na die sollten mir mal übern weg laufen ^^


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

diese banner sind öde, aber da ziemlich viele chars hast geb ich dir mal ne 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

10/10
da ich weis wie du es gemacht hast 
20/10
und da ich nicht wissenwill wie lange du dafür hattest
30/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich das mit final fantasy irgendwie schöner find
10/10 is leider max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

ich geb dir mal ne 9/10, da mir das linke net so gefällt, wegen dem grauen bg^^ aber das kannste ja nun besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> ich geb dir mal ne 9/10, da mir das linke net so gefällt, wegen dem grauen bg^^ aber das kannste ja nun besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo am weekend mach ich mir ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> 1. Zitat Weltklasse, Buch beweist erneut, dass er einen IQ unter der Raumtemperatur hat.



Dadurch das jemand "einmal" ausversehen etwas dummes sagt, kann man folgern, dass sein "IQ unter der Raumtemperatur" liegt? Da du aber "erneut bewiesen" sagtest, denke ich du kennst noch andere Beweise, warum Bushs IQ so niedrig sei. Ich bin gespannt ...

Zur Signatur über mir: 

Mag keine Animes und die zwei Bilder beißen sich farblich. Eines allein mittig würde mir besser gefallen. => 6 / 10


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

Darkfall sagt mir jetzt mal gar nichts, aber das Zitat mag ich und insgesamt ist die Signatur schön schlicht gehalten, dadurch nicht so aufdringlich, durch die andere Schirftart auch nicht langweilig.

8/10


----------



## Jácks (11. Juni 2008)

Die beiden Zitate gefallen mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

find deine sig etwas bunt aber sie ist ned bad
7/10 da ich nicht denke das rechte ist von dir gemacht


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

10/10 für MInas und das hat nichts damit zu tun das er mir die Sigi gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuff (11. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dadurch das jemand "einmal" ausversehen etwas dummes sagt, kann man folgern, dass sein "IQ unter der Raumtemperatur" liegt? Da du aber "erneut bewiesen" sagtest, denke ich du kennst noch andere Beweise, warum Bushs IQ so niedrig sei. Ich bin gespannt ...



Also dazu erstmal was...
Schau mal ob du im Spiegel oder ähnlichen "Guten" Zeitschriften einen Artikel zu den IQs der Amerikanischen Presidänten findest...
Bush war mit 91 ungefähr auf dem "so weit ich weiß" letzten Platz. Du kannst auch dazu gerne einen meiner Blogs lesen wo ein Paar 
seiner Sprüche stehen wie "Gesunde Kinder brauchen keine Krankenversicherung!". Naja ... ich denke der trifft halt mal seinen IQ voll.
Sry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

So zur SIg über mir.. taugt mir 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Bush = doof also 10/10


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von Animes/Mangas/whatever, aber es sieht trotzdem gut aus.
Bitches = Tussis = doof...

Bekommst aber trotzdem 10/10^^


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Ich mag keine EM-Hymnen...
Ansonten ist sie schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuha! Das gibt 8/10 P.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

I <3 Carcha und ich mag Terry Pratchett!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (11. Juni 2008)

Die Weiber sind ganz nett(die rechte könnte etwas mehr Bräune vertragen),aber der Hintergrund sieht scheiße aus,die Schrift und die Umrandung auch.Das "krank" passt zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre für die alte Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Signatur und die "Deutschlandfahne" kann wirklich nur pedantischen Meckerern als störend auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Benni Benassi kenn ich net, kann's auch hier grad net hören. Insgesamt sag ich aber mal 8/10 : )


Zu meiner:
Noi. Bzw alt, aber selbst gemacht und wieder ausgebuddelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (12. Juni 2008)

wunderbärchen 9/10


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

ich sag mal fuck is das geil 10/10


----------



## Yuukami (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag mal fuck is das geil 10/10


 ich kann nur das selbe sagen


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

Allein das "Fuck Yeah" bekommt 10/10...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (12. Juni 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thoor (12. Juni 2008)

Das Zitat find ich toll und den Bären knuffig, ich finds allerdings ein wenig zu breit und leer -> 9/10


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Alice gefällt mir, Bild leider nicht.

---> 50:50 ---> 6/10 (Nein, das ist nicht logisch.)


----------



## Vincious (12. Juni 2008)

7/10

schaut nich schlecht aus^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

hm alvatar hat eh jeder 2te is also nicht so doll, aber die zitate sind cool deshalb 5/10


----------



## nalcarya (13. Juni 2008)

Eins von beidem fänd ich noch okay, so gefällt mir das überhaupt nicht. Viel zu groß und blockig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass die Bilder untereinander angezeigt werden wenn man ein schnmaleres Browserfenster hat :>

1/10 Gnadenpunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (13. Juni 2008)

Schickes Bild und der Link zu den Pandas ist einfach GENIAL xD Hab mich weggschmissen ^^

10/10 !!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

ok eine der coolsten sigis ever 10/10


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

Naja mag sein, dass du die Erlaubnis dafür hast aber ich finds für dieses Forum ein wenig anzüglich. 

3/10 weil sie halt einfach hübsch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Juni 2008)

netter Spruch 8/10


----------



## 36878 (13. Juni 2008)

2/10   netter Spruch aber kein Bild :-/


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

leider etwas langweilig, 1/10 weil ich mal magic gespielt habe

und meine bilder sind nicht anzüglich sie sind auszüglich (schenkelklopfer) sry aber das musste sein


----------



## poTTo (13. Juni 2008)

Ich mag das Frauenbesteck im rechten Banner (optisch), auch finde ich "Pro Bitch" ziemlich stylisch. Die Manga/Anime Hasen sind nicht so mein Fall daher 

*8/10*


----------



## QcK (13. Juni 2008)

Naja 3/10


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Sieht nicht schön aus und beinhaltet Rechtschreibfehler...
1 Gnadenpunkt gibts...


----------



## QcK (13. Juni 2008)

Wo ist denn da ein Rechtschreibfehler?


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Widerstand...


----------



## poTTo (13. Juni 2008)

2/10

weil mich net vom Hocker haut.

Und es ist kein Fehler drin, weil der "Widerstand" ein elektr. Bauteil ist, und der Wiederstand hier korrekt ist !


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> weil mich net vom Hocker haut.
> 
> Und es ist kein Fehler drin, weil der "Widerstand" ein elektr. Bauteil ist, und der Wiederstand hier korrekt ist !


Is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> Widerstand

@Topic: 1/10


----------



## Nevad (14. Juni 2008)

Em-Song finde ich nicht so prall 5/10
Dance Music 10/10
In Moonbootica hör ich grade mal rein..


----------



## Sano (14. Juni 2008)

nette idee

7/10


----------



## Shirou0174 (14. Juni 2008)

mhm, ganz ok

6/10


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

0/10 für gar nix


----------



## Sano (14. Juni 2008)

können die mädels was? (welche klassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
die viele kleidung lässt wenig erahnen ...


deshalb 8/10 


mfg


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juni 2008)

Sano schrieb:


> können die mädels was? (welche klassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die sind von one piece
und die können was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut aussehen und kämpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrigor (14. Juni 2008)

3/10 für Rammstein, aber Animes(? - Das Japsenzeug eben) is nix für mich.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Juni 2008)

Sieht gut aus & ja schließe mich dem Zitat an.

Bitte um eine Wertung.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

ähm naja etwas abgemargert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sage mal wegen rot weiß und weil ich pommes mag 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (14. Juni 2008)

3/10 Weil diverses aber nichts wirklich gutes.


----------



## Tahult (14. Juni 2008)

Gorillaz...nicht meine Lieblingsmusik, aber trotzdem sehr cool.
7/10


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juni 2008)

ist eigentlich net mein Musikgeschmack aber Moonbootica sind einfach nur N1ce. 9/10

Sry ich weis es heißt .. über dir.... aber ich muss einfach noch ne Wertung zu gottdrak abgeben. 20/10 GorillaZ > all.


----------



## gottdrak (14. Juni 2008)

10/10 weil Gorillaz und auch sonst sehr sexy ...


----------



## chopi (14. Juni 2008)

beide sehr schön,aber eine hätte auch gereicht,deshalb 8/10


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

Sehr gut, da ich auch One Piece fan bin, 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

ahja .. das mit unrecht und dem bild passt aber nid so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinungen für oder gegen nazis find ich immer scheisse .. und finde sowas hat in einem "game" forum nichts zu suchen.

3/10


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

Jetzt sieht's richtig gut aus. Schöner Übergang.

11/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag ibiza aber das moonbootica naja .. mir gefällts halt einfach nicht
7/10


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Gibt nur Abzüge in der B-Note wegen dem  Rammsteinzitat^^ 9/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Honor the greeaat Elders! Sacrifice ketchup and pommes to them xD

10/10


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

naja nicht mein geschmak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

7/10 hat ne menge antworten aber macht wenig her


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

Najaaaa 5/10 nicht so abwechselungsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Hachja, Cartman und die Analsonde... 1. South Park-Folge...
Optisch allerdings nicht gerade der Kracher...

6.5/10 Punkten.


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

jaja lurock immer das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wäre das krank nicht wärens 10/10 so nur 9/10


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

gamefront mir gefällt deine sig:

7/10 weil ich das "Gaming ist not a crime" teil voll mag^^


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

erstens das heißt gamerfront 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zweitens 6/10 weil ich das mal wieder zu wenig find


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

gamerfront schrieb:


> erstens das heißt gamerfront
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

auch dir ne 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

gamerfront schrieb:


> auch dir ne 4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer noch besser als von tahult.
Die Signatur dient eigentlich nur dazu, meinen Freund etwas "bekannter" zu machen und man soll den nur hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. Juni 2008)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig... 4/10


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

löl 10/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Allein schon wegen den Sprüchen 10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

hmm  welcher Anime ist das?  kommt mir bekannt vor

10/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Hunter X Hunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertung bleibt.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

ach echt, hmm, muss den mal schauen

ich dachte könnte der Eistyp aus Shaman King sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

UUUUUUPS! Ich bin durcheinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, isser doch... Ähm... Ja... Achje... *vor Kopf hau*


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

lol, hehe, voll erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

mir is grad toller satz eingefallen
von qonix kommt nix 

(ich ich weis ich bin toller reim typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

linkin park roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ihr titel nicht die beste band der welt ist .. -(ärtzte)

warlocks are op .. buff them
die 2 zitate find ich auch doll .. auch wenn ich das mit zitat rausnehmen würd da ein zitat immer nen namen braucht meiner meinung nach (wer so doof war z.b.)

najo 8/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht, aber Kings  Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

find du mir mal ein gutes wort mit k ^^

kiffer?
kaknups ..
katholiken?

da find ich kings besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


imma noch 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kaknups ..


genau das wäre super gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm  na ok geb dir recht

aber ich find das ganze bissel doof


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

es geht mir ja nid um text^^
hab die sig nur gemaht weil mir die 3 girls gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weil ich gerne bisle photoshop bastle wenn ich zeit hab oder kara geh *g*


----------



## Gwynny (16. Juni 2008)

Hey, neue Sig!
Wie immer 10/10 mein Schnucki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

1/10 ein zitat ohne zusammenhang .. irgendwie unlustig
auch wenn ich den zusammenhang kenne ... immer noch nid wirklich lustig -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## QcK (16. Juni 2008)

2/10

Laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (16. Juni 2008)

Southpark ist immer gut! 10/10 : )


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Öhm.. ja ..

3/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

selbst gemacht?

naja mag solche goblin oder was immer das sein soll nid so
ist für warhammer oder? 

naja 7/10 weil ich warhammer ansich geil fand


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juni 2008)

Die sieht schon vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


Brauch auch mal wieder ne neue =/


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juni 2008)

7/10 wegen dem doofen Rechtschreibfehlerspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (16. Juni 2008)

zwar nich wirklich mein ding, sieht aber gut aus.. und die pandaaas!! ahhh 10/10 x))


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

metallica - sad but true

.. naja bisle mager leider aber der text stimmt leider 6/10


----------



## chopi (16. Juni 2008)

hey,endlich vereint,dass gibt *9p.* , abzug für den rammsteinsong,passt garnicht rein


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

l2p nup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo ist da ein bild?

naja rammstein mag ich halt naja vlt mal editen^^

7/10 .. mag bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> selbst gemacht?
> 
> naja mag solche goblin oder was immer das sein soll nid so
> ist für warhammer oder?
> ...



Der Gildenmeister hats gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jopp ist for Warhammer.

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juni 2008)

geht so

5/10


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Öhm.. cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Winn (16. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geht so
> 
> 5/10



schließ mich an ^^
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

soviel text und soviel sinnloses dabei ..
1/10 ich find wow geil aber so nen shit hab ich schon lange nimmer gelesen.. oder lesen müssen


----------



## Alanium (16. Juni 2008)

Nett, nett! 10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juni 2008)

ganz ok 8/10


----------



## chopi (16. Juni 2008)

10/10 fürs bild -4/10 für den obercoolen spruch
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

finds immer noch so hmm leer^^


----------



## Sinizae (17. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön, aber nich so ganz meins, darum 1 Punkt abzug

-> 9/10


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Die waren mal gut werden aber langweilig.

5/10


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (17. Juni 2008)

Lol ^^ Die Sprüche sind nicht schlecht und ich habe früher auch Warlock gezockt...Linkin Park ist gut aber nicht die beste Band der Welt...

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

1te und 3te fand ich cool

teil 2 fand ich irgendwie komisch .. noch nie gehört .. ist das nur im hdr buch?

najo 8/10 .. 10/10 gibts bei mir nur bei bilder ..


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2008)

hab meine ma geändert. wollte euch den rofl nich vorenthalten^^

zu mina's sig:
gefällt mir sehr gut

10/10


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Hach, herrlich. Ich hab' immer noch 'nen Lachkrampf! xD

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

pöse zwischen posterin ^^
wollt trollis WTF LAWL bewerten ^^

ich finds gut *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

No. 1 würd ich sagen 10/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (17. Juni 2008)

hmm naja 
5/10


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

4/10
Mir schirrt zuviel WoW im Forum ^^


----------



## Nevad (17. Juni 2008)

Mit Ton und mehr Flüssigkeit,wäre es kinoreif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

9/10 wegen der Deutschlandfahne


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

weil ich sie cool find (mein dich ned die sig^^) 10/10 selbst gemacht bewerten is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

8/10.

Beide Zitate sind hammer. Ist zwar eintönig, aber die Zitate retten es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2008)

hmm,viel zu viel freiraum wo nichts steht,macht sie unnötig größer,nettes bild,schäuble,ok,ich les da immer LOL  ^^
6/10


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

Leider bisschen wenig... :[ 6/10


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Leider bisschen wenig... :[ 6/10


sollte das nicht gut für ne signatur sein?


----------



## DamokIes (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab die Regeln (falls sie existent sind) zwar nicht gerallt...
will aber auch mitmachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab die Regeln (falls sie existent sind) zwar nicht gerallt...
> will aber auch mitmachen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm,wie soll ich dir das jetzt erklären?
also man sucht sich irgendeinen kritikpunkt an der sig des vorposters aus,sagt er gefällt einem nicht und gibt dann rnd. 1-10 von 10möglichen Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn einem in 5sekunden nichts einfällt,sagt man einfach "sehr schöne sig,10/10"

zu deiner,mir gefallen diese feldmarkierungen nicht so sehr
/rnd
7/10


//edit: achja,haste nicht gesagt,du magst uns nicht und gehst? welcome back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## DamokIes (17. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,wie soll ich dir das jetzt erklären?
> also man sucht sich irgendeinen kritikpunkt an der sig des vorposters aus,sagt er gefällt einem nicht und gibt dann rnd. 1-10 von 10möglichen Punkten
> 
> 
> ...




5/10 fürs mimimi

Ich habe *NIE* gesagt das ich euch nicht mag!


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich habe *NIE* gesagt das ich euch nicht mag!


Doch!


DamokIes schrieb:


> ihr seid alle ganz doll doof!


Beweis genug? :O


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

Wie wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## grimmjow (18. Juni 2008)

Lustig XD Ich liebe South Park.

7.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

ich seh dein bild nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


liegt vlt auch daran das ich über proxy drin bin naja
ich geb mal 10/10 da ich es nicht seh und darum niemanden schlecht bewerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

Haus- und Hofmeister von buffed'schen Signaturen zu einer legendären Anime Community. Mir gefällt der Übergang von Shakugan no Shana zu dem kleinen Catgirl.

8/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Sieht gut aus, jedoch gefällt mir Schandmaul nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trozdem 7/10 für die tolle Bombe die auf der HP kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

ganz nett
diese gilde
doch sie ist wie 1000 ander signaturen


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juni 2008)

bääh  0/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

witzich ^^ 7/10


----------



## Nevad (18. Juni 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Juni 2008)

9,5/10

super Dtl. Fahne und Benni Benassi in der Sig *THUMPS UP*

gibt nur keine volle Punktzahl weil ich Mario eigentlich net so sehr mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

nett

8/10


----------



## shibi2k (18. Juni 2008)

Haha die is geil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

3/10


----------



## Nevad (18. Juni 2008)

Sieht ganu gut aus bis auf die Schrift und den Übergang,außerdem hat jetzt jeder so eine Animesignatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

8/10

hach die carolin ist auch mal wieder da ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sacht : Plöder Pizzabäcker..


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

3 zitate die irgnediwie alle 3 langweilig sind ^^ 4/10


----------



## MiniMinie (18. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich find des toll =))


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

8/10, ein wahres Wort!


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

shaman king ist nicht so mein ding, daher abzüge in der b-note  7/10 ^^


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

4/10 find ich net toll


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

Latein hört sich cool an und das pic sieht echt hammer aus 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

find nami immer noch sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 -3 weils nid slebst gemacht is *haha*


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

9/10 weil es sehr gut gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 punkt abzug weil ich mich mit manga und anime net anfreunden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

SOUTHPARK FTW!!!!!einseinseinself 100/10!!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

09/10


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

*#  Du glotzt Bolle an. Und weil er darauf steht ist er um 0,08mm gewachsen.
# Außerdem hat BolleBergmann einen Hut aufgestellt, in den du 22 wirfst.

# Du hast dir eine Schere gegriffen und wolltest einen Feind von BolleBergmann kürzen, aber du hast leider verfehlt!*

Mach ich doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem nur 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2008)

hat was,hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt,das nicht selbst gemacht,stimmt doch oder?
8/10


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Daaaas is mir zu wenig =/
5/10


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Daaaas is mir zu wenig =/
> 5/10


auch wenn ich mich wiederhole...muss eine sig unbedingt 2große bilder und einen blinkenden schriftzug haben? o.Ô


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

JA !!


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

neee da is nix, da is nur Don't cry... say l2p and smile


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

er meinte ob da blink zeugs hinmuss damit die sig gut ist^^
JAAA xd


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

asooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja...lol ja da muss was rein, damit die sig gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry fürs verpeitl sein :s


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

genial  10/10


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

Der Titel "Beste Band der Welt" gehört den Ärzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz davon abgesehen find ich zwar sowohl LP als auch das Lied ganz nett, aber so hoch würd ich's dann dooch nciht heben. Überhaupt irgendeine Band als (ernst gemeint) beste Band der Welt zu bezeichenn halte ich für relativ sinnfrei. Nun ja.

Die Zitatschachteln machen die Sig irgendwie breit und langweilig. Würd ichmit Anführungszeichen und Formatierung schöner finden. Die Zitate selbst sind aaalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt sag ich mal 6/10, nicht nervtötend aber auch nicht irgendwie hübsch oder außergewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Seh ich da den Pyro aus Team Fortress 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Icanhazcheezburger ftw!

8/10 !


----------



## Gwynny (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

<3 Pyros! Auch wenn ich viel zu lang kein TF2 mehr gespielt hab, muss jetzt mit dem Pyor-Patch mal wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------

Ein wahres Zitat, das Bild find ich ganz nett, aber mehr auch nicht^^ 7/10


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Ich geb dir mal ne 7/10 wegen den Pandas^^ Nom Nom Nom *_*


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Nice!
10/10


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

I like it =)

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

i love it 10000/10


----------



## EmJaY (19. Juni 2008)

sexy 9 / 10


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

find nich schön 6/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Is das was wo man denken muss? Oo

7/10


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Aha bisschen was Neues. Mag die Band.

10/10


----------



## hasenkeks (20. Juni 2008)

8/10

Nette Sprüche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Für mich als Mr.Black ist es ein wenig bunt geraten, aaaaber ...

7/10 (?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. Juni 2008)

naaja 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2008)

kaum drei haare am sack und schon im puff schlange stehen ... ist mir grad als erstes in den sinn gekommen ..

nunja schaut mehr aus wie ein regenwurm -.- und is mir ziemlich egal wie dein haar ausschaut 0/10


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kaum drei haare am sack und schon im puff schlange stehen ...



Tihihi .. Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sig find ich auf jeden Fall schöner als vorher, obwohl das Grün als Übergang oben vlt doch sehr kontrastreich ist...
9,75/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Ich mag summen !
Nur ich steh nicht wirklich auf Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem 8 fürs Summen 1 für die rechte Seite der Sig und wieder -1 für Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

*mit 7/10 bewert* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (21. Juni 2008)

8/10
-1 Wegen Manga und -1 wegen der farbe ^^


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

5/10
ist nicht so gut


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Mir zu schlicht und das Zitat ist nicht so toll. Schriftarten  und -größen können helfen.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Schlicht gehalten, gefällt mir. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (21. Juni 2008)

hm naja 0,5/10

edit// jetz 5/10


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, das Bildchen <3

10/10


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

x-mal besser als deine davor^^

uih Pandas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   dann natürlich 10/10


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

hm...... aber nur weil dus bist, klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm, kann damit nicht viel anfangen...
Bekommst aber für den letzten Spruch noch 2 Punkte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

= 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

das  hat bei uns einer im forum als ava ^^
10/10


----------



## Mondryx (22. Juni 2008)

Ohne große Worte Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

dafür aber sehr viel Lob =)

10/10


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

ka 5/10 kann mit Anime nicht viel anfangen..


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

+4 für In Extremo
+2 für The Offspring
-3 für FF
+20 für Family Guy^^

=

23/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

stimmt das lied ist scheisse wenn man nid dicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 find das auge cool


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Miiiiiiinas! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Wer macht eigentlich diese netten Signaturen zum Anime Fanclub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

das fragst du noch`? ..
me XD (man könnte z.b. meinen blog lesen dann wüsste man dat auch xD)


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

klunker antworte auf pm ! *g*
das rechte passt nun einfach nimmer ^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

10/10^^  neue sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

schaut doch schon besser aus .. wobei mir grad auffällt das ich das rechte noch editen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat nid selben ramen -.- ich honk


----------



## Death_Master (22. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin kein freund von allvatar syr^^  
zitat ist naja ok find ich gut

also 7/10 ..


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich mich nich mit Anime anfreunden kann, es sieht gut aus. 9/10. -1 weil Anime. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

mhhh 8/10^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. Juni 2008)

normal halt 7/10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ICH VERSTEH DSA NCHT xD
oder gibts da nix zu verstehn? Oo

verwirrung pur!

3/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

es guckt mich an..guck weg..guck weg...aaaahhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


10/10


----------



## Dindresto (22. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Nettes Bild, 7/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Userbars sind nicht so mein Ding...

Hmm, 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

gemein 0/10


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

lol 10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Dindresto (22. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

8/10 Mag das Bild


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

4/10 Etwas groß und nicht soo interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> 4/10 Etwas groß und nicht soo interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für Frauen natürlich nicht... ;>


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie nich so dolle. Auch zu groß. Hooters an sich ist aber ne nette Sache.

3/10


----------



## Dindresto (22. Juni 2008)

öhm....4/10


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

öhm 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

find ich jetzt nid soo spannend .. dein pc und dein char nunja .. 5/10 da es zumindest gut angeortnet ist (nicht so doof nebeneinader oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (22. Juni 2008)

Sieht jetzt viel besser aus als früher, endlich ein fließender Übergang. 

8 / 10, weil ich keine Mangas/Animes mag.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

10/10 wegen dem spruch!


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Mr G33k (22. Juni 2008)

2/100


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Hm, ein wenig weniger Selbstüberzeugung hilft Wunder!

1/10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

10/10, da kann man doch nix schlechteres geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spruch 1 is extrem gut und der 2te.... ja.... das frag ich ich jeden morgen und 4 stimmen in meinem kopf sagen halts maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Und du fühlst dich wohl ganz toll, oder, Mr G33k? Meine Güte, da ist Black Muffin ja sogar so richtig sympathisch gegen (Sorry, Muffin^^)!

Edith: 8/10 an Incontemtio.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Ala, jez amch du doch net auchnoch mit :'(
*verzweifelt ist*

macht nen threat auf und beleidigt euch doch da ^^

10/10 ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

'Tschuldige, aber das musste sein. xD Das dir das jetzt erst auffällt... Ich glaube, ich sollte in Zukunft immer in Capslock schreiben!

10/10, btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

warte,ist das der olle von shaman kind? hab ich vor jahren ml gesehn...der sieht beim lesen immer so aus wie naruto^^
nette texte,bissl groß 7/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

bekomm ich ne bewertung?^^


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

ja,zu großer klotz für ne sig 6/10

*für ne 50px begrenzung*


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

10/10, mein kleiner Edelstein. *g*


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

so,ich hab ne neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ala,war das an mich? :O


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

xD Ne, an Klunker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spruch ist... scheiße, sorry...


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10, mein kleiner Edelstein. *g*



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HoroHoro ist so genial, als er im ersten kampf vom hochaus springt^^

10/10


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

god damn it >.<


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

so,hier neue,mit mehr text,was sagt ihr nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2008)

jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(achtung wortspiel o.O)

ich hab angst,zu sagen das die sig. für mich 0/10 wert ist,damit hier nicht noch meine mutter beleidigt wird o.O


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

^^ smile everytime

10/10


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2008)

Offtopic entfernt; und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln. 

Habe die Ehre.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

kenne die net =)  7/10  achja im avatar thread vllt auch nochmal aufräumen und im titel thread? =)


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

8/10

die Ehre sei dir gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikereaper (23. Juni 2008)

seh ich auch so..^^
9/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Hmm, bin ich blind oder is da nix?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

0/10


----------



## Sinizae (23. Juni 2008)

Herrlich ^^

10/10


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Ist das zweite eine Anspieldung auf "DerW"?^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

DerW?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Schneller, Höher, Weidner?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> DerW?



"Wer bin ich? Und wenn ja, wie viele?"

lautet eine Textzeile von Stephan Weidner alias "Der W".


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Kenn' ich nicht.^^

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

wtf? das is Kel Thuzad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der letzte boss im wow classic, der mit wozlk wiederkommt ^^

10000/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wtf? das is Kel Thuzad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaaa und sogar selbstgemacht das Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

10/10 aber irgendwie find ich den link passt rechts so nid rein -.- mag links eher obendrann oder drunter aber das ist ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

10/10

Btw: Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich mein Bild in die Mitte bekomme? Irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht, dass da soviel freier Platz ist. Thanks.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

[.center] bla bla bla [./center]

natÃ¼rlich ohne punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. so

10/10​


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

xD OLOL n1 10/10

Musst einfach vor das pic n {center}beliebiges pis hier{/center} machen.  die Klammern sind aber diese hier --> [] [] 
capisce?

edith nuschelt : pöhser minas !

@ Minas 10/10 , Black halt =P


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Aha, danke Leute.

10/10


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

einfach geile signa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

liest sich gut aber ich mag madsen nicht. 7/10


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

gefällt mir  9/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

8/10

Die Zitate sind ziemlich lässig.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

10/10 hat ja nun sogar nen link Oo cool *g*


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 hat ja nun sogar nen link Oo cool *g*


löl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

lol  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol  10/10


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

05/10

Diese Manga-Weibchen sind schon langsam langweilig geworden ^^


----------



## Dindresto (23. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

09/10 

Schick ^^


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

100/10!


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

6/10, ist mir zu lang (1-2 Zeilen Post bei 9Zeilen Signatur+Absatz + Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Sonst schön!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

darkness ftw

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> 05/10
> 
> Diese Manga-Weibchen sind schon langsam langweilig geworden ^^



nur weil sie auf einmal alle wollen seit ich damit rumposte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry*

@lod da könnte man auch noch was verbessern aber 1. hab ich keine zeit und 2. den text würd ich irgendwie besser darstellen Oo
6/10


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur weil sie auf einmal alle wollen seit ich damit rumposte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



minas finde den fehler bei mir^^   sonst 10/10


----------



## Tahult (24. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas finde den fehler bei mir...


hehe...

8/10  -2 wegen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

hab den fehler nid gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal 10/10 für qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (24. Juni 2008)

@ Minas: Schau dir mal das rechte Bild genau an
@ Topic: 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

klunker's 
armory

... ah fuck hab das r vergessen -.- och nö
und das nur weil ich armory hasse .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eq macht nix aus ! und aleine arena rating aug 1510 zu halten is auch schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

1510 is net schwer zu halten xD hab ich auch geschafft mit meinem feral xD feral+arena=shit! ^^

trotzdem ne geile sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

ps.: skill > all


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 1510 is net schwer zu halten xD hab ich auch geschafft mit meinem feral xD feral+arena=shit! ^^
> 
> trotzdem ne geile sig
> 
> ...



jaja auf 1510 kommen s3 gegner Oo .. und ich bin nur ein kleiner wl mit s1 (nedmal das voll XD)
mit s3 eq wärs easy going 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dualzocken sprich mit warri rein .. sterben
mit wl killen

punkte für beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil beide keine zeit haben xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (24. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Anime jetzt nicht soooooo toll schaut aber trotzdem net aus 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Allvatar, was Englsiches und ein Link auf den ich mal lieber nicht klicke

1/10


----------



## Sleepysimon (24. Juni 2008)

Bei dem Link handelt es sich um eine Gruppe blinder Kinder/Jugendlicher in Tschechien die ein Freund von mir unterstützt und mit jedem klick auf die Homepage bekommen sie mehr Geld für Ausflüge Projekte etc.

Man sollte doch mal das englische lesen was ? ...

Damit es nicht nur OT ist

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

hab mal geklickt ^^ wenn geld gibt is immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich gut wenn es leute gibt die sich für etwas einsetzten
einziger abzug meiner seits ist allvatar ... finde selber erstellte sachen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie man ja bei mir siet)
also 7/10 -3 wegen allvatar


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Mag Animes und leicht bekleidete Frauen!
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

nid schlecht die idee auch wenn ich den shadowpiester evtl etwas schönner gestalltet hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber grundidee find ich gut 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Zez,wenn ich dir n tipp geben darf,nimms in die mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@topic,sieht nett aus,die schwarzen balken stören,schön klein,9/10 (wegen den balken)


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

3/10 wegen frauen und technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber 10/10 für das bild ^^


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zez,wenn ich dir n tipp geben darf,nimms in die mitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achwas, Rechts ist nicht so Mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t:
8/10


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

da fällt mir das bild mit den gabeln ein,in dem eine seltsam verbogen ist...
nicht alles,das anti mainstream ist,ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst,idee gut umsetzung... 7/10 -2 wegen stelle (rechts ist selten gut :=/ )


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

da fällt mir das bild mit den gabeln ein,in dem eine seltsam verbogen ist...
nicht alles,das anti mainstream ist,ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst,idee gut umsetzung... 7/10 -2 wegen stelle (rechts ist selten gut :=/ )


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

10/10 poppön? xD


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Wie immer 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 poppön? xD



andere antworten xD


----------



## Mr G33k (24. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

2/10
Der Spruch ist total bescheiden ....


----------



## Mr G33k (24. Juni 2008)

Deiner ist besser, oder? Dunkel Dunkel...


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Es geht in die zweite Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*popcorn raushol*


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Deiner ist besser, oder? Dunkel Dunkel...


Ja ist er, da es kein Spruch ist, sondern ein BIld welches meine Charaktere beschreibt ....

Und ehrlich, wer Leetness mit "33" schreiben muss, ist echt arm dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t:
Deathnote ist einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10
Und der Spruch darüber auch^^


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Nett, der Shadow könnte aber n bissacl heller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9,5/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

btw, chopi ahste noch n bissal popcorn für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> btw, chopi ahste noch n bissal popcorn für mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Vania mit pocorn bewerf und auslach* xD
*Vania popcorn zum verteidigen geb*


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

1.spruch-latein
2.bild-naja nicht so gut
3.²spruch - zu geil

9/10


----------



## squeezerio (24. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 1.spruch-latein
> 2.bild-naja nicht so gut
> 3.²spruch - zu geil
> 
> 9/10




simpel aber dennoch amüsant

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

*chopi mit popcorn bewerf*
Nimm das du Bösewicht und verrecke!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

immer du^^  10/10


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

ahhh! *sich vor dem popcorn versteck*
diepics sind nett,aber n bischen viel für ne sig ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Jaaaaa die Milchtüte!

Ist in meinen Rating noch vor Minas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ahhh! *sich vor dem popcorn versteck*
> diepics sind nett,aber n bischen viel für ne sig ganz ehrlich
> 
> 
> ...



warumd es denn? nicht mehr als andere haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  achja deine ist toll 10/10^^  bekomm ich nen schönen tot? ja?


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

*popcornschleuder rausholt und auf chopis kopf ziehlt*
*kranke lache an*
Ha!
jez hab ich die milchtüte aber!

*ggg*

10/10

ich find das net zu viel für ne sig, genau passend^^


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10
Letzter Spruch ist aber genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am Ende also:
*8/10 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Ganz nett , 7/10


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

ganz gut nur zu oft Enter gedrückt was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

glaubs nid?

das ist immer wenn man ne kleine sig und wenig text hat .. verschiebt sich der mist nach oben

naja deine find ich gut auch wenn langsam bisle langweilig ^^ 10/10


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Na dann musst du mir wohl auch mal so ne BLACK-Sig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Jaaaaa die Milchtüte!
> 
> Ist in meinen Rating noch vor Minas!
> 
> ...



*cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne nix da qonix NIX Da -.-^^ vlt später *g* atm no time


----------



## Rayon (25. Juni 2008)

9/10. Sieht gut aus, flüssiger übergang der 2 Bilder, aber halt Anime. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Ganz nett , aber ne geile Gilde versteckt sich hinter dem Link! 
daher :10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

doppelposts kommen nur wenn forum lagt ..
naja ..

7/10 weil ich animationen gut finde und weils du bist^^


----------



## Assari (25. Juni 2008)

8/10 Sprucvh ist nice aber des Bil^^ naja gehts so


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Bwahaha nice! 20/10 ,  beste sig in dem Forum *anpopp* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

7/10 *g*


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

ja ja endlich bist du mal hier aktiv

100/10

einfach zu geil


----------



## Auylio (25. Juni 2008)

Geile Band, geile Klasse, geiles Land .. geiler Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

10/10: genialer Zeichenstiel und cooler spruch^^


Edit: Hab Alanium's sig gemeint


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Du spielst Magier?
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

poppön ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

7/10

BAAAAM
Neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(habe wie gewollt Shadowpriest ausgebessert, das die Priesterschrift oben ist, darum kümmerer ich mich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

abzug weil ich immer aufhören muss zu scrollen und auf das "poppön" warten muss xD
9/9


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

10/10

Chopi du erwischst mich nie du musst erst mein gesicht sehn "hahahahaha"


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

immernoch 8/10

und zu meiner ....
updated again!!!


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

ich nehme einfach das hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu oft gehört,als das noch neu sein könnte,aber trotzdem barlow! 6/10 auch wenn ich der meinung bin,das das nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel ist,trotzdem,farbe könnte noch rein^^

Zez,sehr nett mit dem modelviever,10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

zez naja ich finds nun besser aber alles bewegt sich -.- ich dreh noch durch bei all den bewegungen WAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir, wenn auch zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab sie doch schon gekürzt -.- 10/10 sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (26. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

LOL  aber etwas wenig

7/10


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

8/10, weil ich die beiden Zitate sehr genial finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Suuper Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild so lalala
-> 7/10


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Warlock for EVER!!

10/10


----------



## Mr G33k (26. Juni 2008)

3/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juni 2008)

0/10  wat ein witz....


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Mr G33k (26. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 0/10  wat ein witz....



Du verstehst ihn nur nicht.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Du verstehst ihn nur nicht.


Für so blöd halte ich niemanden. 

Trotzdem ist der Witz katastrophal schlecht, 0 / 10.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

Da muss ich dir recht geben Incontemtio...

Darkfall kenn icht nicht.
Den Text finde ich aber gut 6/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juni 2008)

10/10


@geek: Ich hab den Witz schon verstanden nur ist er, wie Incontemtio schon sagt, einfach katastrophal schlecht.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

finde das plastik zeugs passt nicht wirklich rein und der rand stört mich bisle ...
anonsten gut 8/10


----------



## Mr G33k (26. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> @geek: Ich hab den Witz schon verstanden nur ist er, wie Incontemtio schon sagt, einfach katastrophal schlecht.



Er ist nicht katastrophal schlecht, ihr findet ihn katastrophal schlecht.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

ok dann finde ich ihn halt schlecht
1/10


----------



## Guibärchen (26. Juni 2008)

JA... Mangamöpse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

ne spaß beio seite ^^ BLACK > all

@ Mr G33k... nur weil du so froh drüber bist den Witz selbst nach dem driten hören zu verstehen... is er nicht gleich gut >_>


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2008)

haste recht mag den anime..aber schon en bissel psycho^^


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Leicht bekleidete Mädchen, Anime - 9/10!


----------



## Rayon (26. Juni 2008)

Jetzt sogar animiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schicke Sache, 8/10, weil WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kikoloko (26. Juni 2008)

popopopp is toll ;D 9/10

e:d


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juni 2008)

0/0 

hast du keine Sig oder wird sie mir nicht angezeigt ?_?


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Jetzt sogar animiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ab Herbst dann WAR .... muss die Wartezeit ja mit iwas vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, 7/10!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2008)

verdammt nice

10/10


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

hm....kA, kann nix damit anfangen xD

1/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Juni 2008)

hm... 5/10 will ma net so sein : /


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Juni 2008)

Dummes "Gedicht" und noch dümmeres Bild ... 2 / 10. 

Außerdem ist sie zu groß, deine Signatur.


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Naja.. weiss nicht so recht :/ 4/10


----------



## Zez (27. Juni 2008)

Bild ist toll, jedoch zu groß :/
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2008)

da gehört wenn schon dann for the horde hin^^ aber auch dann gäbs wie bei dir nur

2/10

EDIT: maaaaan plöder dazwischenposter


----------



## Tahult (27. Juni 2008)

Schlicht. Lässig. Toll.

10/10


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

8/10 irgendwie sehr schlicht hat aber doch irgendwas^^


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

2/10 .. irgendwie komisch deine Sig


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht, weil du den Sinn darin nicht verstehst?

Achja, 3/10.


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil du den Sinn darin nicht verstehst?
> 
> Achja, 3/10.


Einfach nur lame....

0/10


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juni 2008)

5/10


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Einfach nur lame....
> 
> 0/10



Immer wieder schön anzusehen, wie manche etwas nur aus Prinzip runtermachen, weil ihnen eine bestimmt Person unsymphatisch ist.

@ über mir: 5/10


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber jeder der dir mehr als 2 Punkte gibt tut dies aus Mitleid...auch wenn du noch so nett wärst deine Sig ist einfach Scheisse! (So leid es mir tut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

2/10


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Offtopic entfernt.

@Bankchar 9/10 superschönes Animebild, ausserdem ich <3 Kingdom Hearts, weisst du wann das 3. rauskommt für die PS2/PS3?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

find des baby geil^^ 9/10


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Offtopic entfernt.

Wieder 7/10 für die Sig. über mir.


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juni 2008)

6/10  besser als der witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thoor : Danke^^ Weiß leider nicht wann es rauskommt, freu mich aber schon auf das kh spiel für die psp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

5/10

*Edited by Noxiel*
Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 6/10  besser als der witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Auylio (27. Juni 2008)

Finde den Spruch nicht so dolle, das Bild hat was aber da sind wie son Netz Zeuch drübber, das gefällt mir net.

4/10


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Standart Userbars und ein Warhammer online nehm ich mal an^^ 7/10


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Juni 2008)

6/10

@Bankchar.... is das net Cloud der da in Kingdom Hearts mitmischt ^_^
auch wens nich der selbe name is, ich denk das soll trotzdem Cloud sein!


----------



## Bankchar (28. Juni 2008)

7/10 

meinste in der Sig ? Das ist net Cloud sondern Sora, haben aber von hinten ne ähnliche Frisur ^^


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Wobei Sora aus KH dem Clouad aus FF7 entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> meinste in der Sig ? Das ist net Cloud sondern Sora, haben aber von hinten ne ähnliche Frisur ^^



aber des is sora aus kh II um genau zu sein^^  das spiel ist so genial^^

10/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

<3 9/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

geiles Baby!!!!!!!

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (28. Juni 2008)

keine Worte :X 7/10

@ Banchar. Sora = Clud :>

Synchronsprecher über seine Rolle

Ich habe *Cloud *schon in *Kingdom Hearts* synchronisiert, aber zunächst nicht bemerkt, dass es der Cloud aus Final Fantasy VII war. Ich war sehr erstaunt, als ich ins Studio kam und es herausfand. Ich bin ein großer Final Fantasy-Fan und ich habe bisher jeden Teil durchgespielt, seit dem allerersten Teil. Final Fantasy VII war schon immer mein Lieblingsteil.

(Takahiro Sakurai, Clouds japanische Stimme, in Reunion Files - Übersetzung durch Cetraconnection.DE)

Quelle:http://cetraconnection.de/crisis-core/charaktere


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Das Bild... naja...
Aber der Text... hammer!
<3 Gummibärenbande!

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Worauf spielt den dein letzer Satz an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Worauf spielt den dein letzer Satz an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Link


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

War eig eher ironisch gemeint, das du den Buffed User meinst war mir bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immernoch 8/10


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Sieht gut aus! Aber "Ich bin dunkel und dunkel" hört sich komisch an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (28. Juni 2008)

was hast du denn gegen mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i.wie passt mir da das krank nicht rein, 8/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

8/10 chic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

1/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

sehr schlecht!

-8/10


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> sehr schlecht!
> 
> -8/10


eig 10/10 aber du willst meinen Gnom anzünden das mag ich nicht! 8/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

häää? wieso zünde ich deinen gnom an? 

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (28. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

hupsch!! 7/10


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

is ja ein süßes Baby ^^ 
7/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

Spruch ist okay,aber ein bisschen zu wenig finde ich.
*4/10*


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Anti-Nazi, Warhammer online und geiles Zitat! 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juni 2008)

babys sind immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



for the horde gibts mit dem baby glaubs auch ^^ 9/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

*will weniger Kleider, mehr Haut sehen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum leider nur 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

reißt den mund ganz ungesund aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Hachja, der Dauerbrenner mit dem Nerfen ^^

8/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Elenor (29. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss zwar net was des heisst aber die Sprache gefällt mir^^

6/10 ^^


----------



## mofsens (29. Juni 2008)

"Lieber sollst du ein Verbrechen erleiden, als selbst eines zu begehen." heisst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ignoriert meine signatur, wollt nur zu spaeter stund un kurz vorm ins bett gehn nochmal kugscheissn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bewertet die von Elenor! ( von mit 9/10 wegen originalitaet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

gar keine sigi 0/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kanns leider ned ignorieren das sonst ned weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

6/10, der Spruch ist ganz gut. dickes Minus weil WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

kenne weder LoD noch frontline aber das bild is net übel nur die farbe der schrift gefällt mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juni 2008)

Da ich heute für Spanien bin bekommst du 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Das Zitat versteh ich nicht, was hast du denn gegen die Niederlande? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Bild find ich gut.

9/10


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das Zitat versteh ich nicht, was hast du denn gegen die Niederlande?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da das Zitat von Rise Against ist, dürfte mit rot, weiß, blau nicht die niederländische Nationalflagge gemeint sein, sonder die der USA.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

ich versteh kein wort 0/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juni 2008)

Hm.. 2/10 versteh leider nüx...




> Da das Zitat von Rise Against ist, dürfte mit rot, weiß, blau nicht die niederländische Nationalflagge gemeint sein, sonder die der USA.



Genau


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hm.. 2/10 versteh leider nüx...



Google verstehst du wohl auch nicht ... 

Hier.
Dann hier.
Und siehe da: 
_
"Patiare potius ipse quam facias scelus." _bedeutet zu Deutsch _"Lieber sollst du ein Verbrechen erleiden, als selbst eines zu begehen"._


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Da das Zitat von Rise Against ist, dürfte mit rot, weiß, blau nicht die niederländische Nationalflagge gemeint sein, sonder die der USA.



Schon klar. Deswegen hab ich ja das lustige kleine Smilie dahinter gesetzt. Ihr seid's aber auch ein humorloser Haufen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja 5/10


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

nett schlecht aber man könnte das villt schöner gesalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

10/10 weils gleich halt zutreffen wird!


----------



## Winn (29. Juni 2008)

8/10 Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

10/10 

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

10/10!!


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

0/10 Latein = gar nicht cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

la...lat...lat ich kanns nicht aussprechen 0/10 für die sprache


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> la...lat...lat ich kanns nicht aussprechen 0/10 für die sprache




0/10


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Hört mal auf mit eurem Latein hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

0/10 da keine Sig vorhanden


Edith: auch bei G33k 0/10..


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

1/10, ich finde Latein doof...

*Popcorn raushol* Es wird spannend!


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

jaaaa,es geht mitlerweile schon in die 3runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *alanium popcorn wegnehm und daraus eine 10/10 form*


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Finis! Noch ein weiterer Spambeitrag und die Schreibsperre kommt - länger als 2 Tage.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Finis! Noch ein weiterer Spambeitrag und die Schreibsperre kommt - länger als 2 Tage.


wenn du damit mich meintest,habe ich in meinen beiträgen doch immer eine bewertung dagelassen?

nettes zitat aus dem thread im wowforum,das blinkteil überflüssig 7/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Nein, sie meinte Mr G33k und Black Muffin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 für dich, chopi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn du damit mich meintest,habe ich in meinen beiträgen doch immer eine bewertung dagelassen?


Ich meine damit überschwenglich von Ausrufezeichen begleitete, lateinische Großbuchstaben.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

na dann hat black muffin n bischen zu spät auf abschicken gedrückt^^
*poppön* kann man einfach nicht toppen,haste das eigentlich selbst gezeichnet?


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

10/10... ICH will auch poppöön


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich meine damit überschwenglich von Ausrufezeichen begleitete, lateinische Großbuchstaben.


Sry Ahrawasauchimmeryu das blinken ist nett auch will darf ich das in meine sig tun?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Sry Ahrawasauchimmeryu das blinken ist nett auch will darf ich das in meine sig tun?


lol was willst du mit nem fremden namen in der sig??

btt:
0/10


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Sry Ahrawasauchimmeryu das blinken ist nett auch will darf ich das in meine sig tun?


Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass mein Signaturbild nicht mehr blinkt? Ist der Schriftzug weiterhin animiert?


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lol was willst du mit nem fremden namen in der sig??
> 
> btt:
> 0/10


Essen oder so


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Yeah, stylish!


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass mein Signaturbild nicht mehr blinkt? Ist der Schriftzug weiterhin animiert?


nö,er blinkt nicht mehr
jetzt hat ers wirklich in der sig o.O packsin die mitte und ich geb dir ein 6/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Du bist so arm du weisst nicht mal, von was Felix der Hase redet 0/10 
Asinus stultus, tace!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

oho aufklärerische gedanken

6/10

EDIT: argh plöder dazwischenposter!!!
du kriegst jetz 1/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Du bist so arm du weisst nicht mal, von was Felix der Hase redet 0/10
> Asinus stultus, tace!




Nimm dir meine Signatur zuherzen, und überdenke deinen Post!

0/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

@black,du hast da btw noch das MFG vergessen...
trolli,ich komm nicht drauf woher das sein könnte o.O aber sieht nett aus und stört nicht beim lesen,8/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> 0/10


nud was gefällt dir an den 2sätzen so dermaßen nicht?


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

"Gebt den Armen Brot!" @ g33k

Ok, 5/10


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nud was gefällt dir an den 2sätzen so dermaßen nicht?




0/10
Sie sind einfach dumm.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

0/10 Sie sind einfach INTELLEKTUELL


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> 0/10
> Sie sind einfach dumm.


hast mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hast mich überzeugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guck dich an
Servus, tace et vene...


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ich muss bei intellektuell immer an inderleckduell denken o.O
naja,ich glaub bei der sig haste nicht viel alleine gemacht^^ hab ja gesagtbekommst 6 wenns in der mitte ist,dann noch nettes zitat *7p.*


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Ne, mich nicht =( 7/10


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ne, mich nicht =( 7/10



Ich kann dir gern jegliche Funktionen mit Bildern etc. sperren, wenn du es für toll hälst, andere Signaturen zu kopieren.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Guibärchen (30. Juni 2008)

xD 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

der text ist ok nur klingt er irgendwie doof ... reimt sich nicht und zum singen isser auch nicht wirklich dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 7/10 vieleicht benutzt ja wer mal die sufu ^^


----------



## Gwynny (30. Juni 2008)

*MinasZuwink*
Klar 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie immer

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> *MinasZuwink*
> Klar 10/10
> 
> 
> ...



teddy > all .. 10/10... giev pandaren .. und schickt draenais zurück plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Charbanner gleich 0/10 -.-
Ich stehe nicht so auf diese Musik und auf die Vikinger,deswegen kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der text ist ok nur klingt er irgendwie doof ... reimt sich nicht und zum singen isser auch nicht wirklich dolle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag bloß du kennst die Gummibärenbande nicht?! oO

@Nevad
Sieht ganz nett aus... 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Die Miezen sehn ganz nett aus,aber der Hintergrund,die Schrift und der Leuchteffekt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

ich mag das bild nicht, ich erkenne da nur hässlige wesen!^^

4/10


----------



## Auylio (30. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Squigtreiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ luXz 

6/10


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

Da ich fanatischer WAR-Fan gibt gibts für das Teil schon mal 3 Punkte und der Spruch ist Gold wert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 + 7 = 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Juni 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Da ich fanatischer WAR-Fan gibt gibts für das Teil schon mal 3 Punkte und der Spruch ist Gold wert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


3+7 = 9????


btt:
2/10


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 3+7 = 9????
> 
> 
> btt:
> 2/10




Genau!

5/10 da ich die Bedeutung der Fahne nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

@bankchar sehr n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



black willst keine sig Oo .. 0/200000000 gar nix ist gar nix gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juni 2008)

9/10 schön schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

also allvatar find ich doof ehrlich gesagt

nicht klicken naja .. kenn ich .. mit ender drückt halten und 3sec warten ist man da durch xD
text nunja ..

10/10 - 6 allvatar - 4 link +2 text =2/10^^ (edit because of fucking mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alanium (30. Juni 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Die Animation ist gut,die Sprüche alt.
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10
Muss mir mal wieder Photoshop besorgen, konnte eigtl kann gute Sachen damit anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Mhh..viele haben in etwa die gleiche Signatur..
Grässlicher Hintergrund+Schrift,die Figuren sind nicht schlecht.
Sry,aber wenn du es so gut kannst dann bastel doch selbst was ordentliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 - 6 allvatar - 4 link +2 text = 4/10^^


oO bin ich dumm oder bist du dumm?

b2t:
- weil du keinen Text hast! 
+ weil ich Squiggtreiber liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist doch einer oder oO)

8/10


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte..Klar ist das ein Squigherder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne die Animationen wären es 8/10,so 6/10.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> oO bin ich dumm oder bist du dumm?
> 
> b2t:
> - weil du keinen Text hast!
> ...



wiso?
10 - 6 = 4
- 4 = 0 +2 .. ARG damit

mathe und abend .. sollte wieder taschen rechner usen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine find ich naja besser als die alte aber animationen gehen mir so nach und nach auf den sender^^ 7/10

zwischenpostaz..
8/10 schaut ansich cool aus naja irgendwie wie ein noramles bild und bisle kontrast/farben geändert ..


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

War schon etwas mehr Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

echt? schaut irgendwie nid so aus .. naja kenne die original bilder ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenns so eins mit vielen farben gäb wärs nur bisle kontrast ändern etc


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Originalbild angehängt falls es dich interessiert :-)


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

ok gut da hast wirlich bisle länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 +1 wegen selber maching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (30. Juni 2008)

An dem Spruch ist was drann..
Und im Bild steckt bestimmt Arbeit *g*

9/10


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Juhu ein Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 Da das Bild etwas klein,der Spruch aber super ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine find ich naja besser als die alte aber animationen gehen mir so nach und nach auf den sender^^ 7/10


Gut, ich arbeite an einer neuen!

immernoch 8/10 =)


----------



## Vanía (30. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (30. Juni 2008)

Mal was neues! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (30. Juni 2008)

xD 9/10


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

8/10

Finds gut und es hat nen Bezug zum User  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #

vieleicht kanner für mich noch etwas drauf eingehen.


----------



## Vanía (30. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

find ich geil! ^^


----------



## QcK (1. Juli 2008)

3/10 für den letzten Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik ist net mein fall :X


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

southpark > all
10/10 aber ich wüde eine etwas andere darstellung wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Nich schlecht - 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

omg die katze aus schrek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/loli geb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das untere find ich nid soo dolle .. mag charinfos etc nicht wirklich
8/10 wegen der katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattest du das Zitat vorher auch schon? Wenn ja hab ichs überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal jetz sinds 9/10, ich liebe diese Zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

9/10 ich lach mich schlapp^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

zitat ist schon seit 2 wochen ca da^^ Oo
8/10 mich stört charinfos immer noch


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Weiß ich doch nich, schau hier zum ersten ma rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 immer noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 es ist weg jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Juhu ich habs geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanryu (1. Juli 2008)

Des is schon so alt oO 5/10


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

Brot macht Leute tot? Ö_ö
Süße Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Zanryu schrieb:


> Des is schon so alt oO 5/10



naja ich weiß ja nich wie alt deins is, aber gut is es auf keinen Fall, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 (Die Drachen)



Edit: Nevad, nich schlecht, hat was, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

hä??
den spruch muss ich verpasst haben....

1/10

EDIT: roflmao! 3 dazwischenposter??? wtf!?

ala: das kann nur 10/10 geben


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mir erklärst was es mit der Flagge auf sich hat, dann könnt ich dich bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (1. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklärst was es mit der Flagge auf sich hat, dann könnt ich dich bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die weht und sieht schick aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

kapier ich nid ..
kann kein latein und will auch nid können
1/10

naf trolli the dazwischenpostA
6/10 finde fanen relativ langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die weht und sieht schick aus^^



Ah jetz erkenn ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mr. G33k 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (1. Juli 2008)

nich schlecht das bild errinert mich zwar kaum an meine katze aber shrek fand ich garnet so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Mit Simpsons kann man nichts falsch machen, auch wenns bessere Sprüche gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 sagt ma wie macht ihr die signaturen will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

2/10 - Eben wieder die 0815 CharakterSignaturen :/
Nicht klicken ist alt, und der Satz verhindert eine 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ichhabe meine zbs mit GIMP gemacht, ist ein (finde ich) recht gutes Einsteigerprogramm, welches Freeware ist =)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

ok schwarz is kult und je schwärzer desto ach egal 10/10


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

Nicht so super.. 3/10


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Nicht so super.. 3/10




Nevad!! Das sind fast nackte Anime Frauen!! Wer bist du und was hast du mit Nevad gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10 <3 WAR


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

4the horde baby

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

rise against und n nices pic

9/10


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich mag kein golf... oder sonst was mit flaggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## SpaltaLord (1. Juli 2008)

COb is sehr gut   //  Ganz rechts kann ich net lesen ^^ // und Bullet For My Valentine hör ich net  ^^

7/10 is mal was anders ^^


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ganz rechts steht

Heaven Shall Burn.... falls es dir was sagt....
aber da du den schriftzug ja net kanntest geh ich mal net davon aus...

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

> Nevad!! Das sind fast nackte Anime Frauen!! Wer bist du und was hast du mit Nevad gemacht? ohmy.gif


Ich mag keine nackten Animeweiber,lieber echte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: 10/10 Finde ich echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

ich geb dir mal ne 8/10 (;


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 schaut hammer aus ;D

shit lurock ..


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

10/10  

musst dir auch mal ne neue machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (1. Juli 2008)

Also Ich finde die Sig von Zez einfach supii gemacht!
hehe


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

7/10

irgendwie standard^^

----------------
Now playing: Tanzwut - Meer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2008)

Siehst nett aus, aber wer ist der typ mit dem Bart?


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Idiot. XD

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Siehst nett aus, aber wer ist der typ mit dem Bart?


 nein er ist das baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 popen? *g*


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 imma noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Naja könnte man mehr machen^^

3/10


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

bei dir aba auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

naja beim Hexer hat das eh 10/10 Style Bonus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

ma ausrechnen weil du hexer bist -5 der spruch -4 hmmmm = 1/10 oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Ich sag lieber nichts mehr^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir wollen ja friedlich bleiben


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

8/10

Aber auch nur wegen dem Spruch^^
Ansonsten is es nur ne 08/15 Signatur die jeder hier hat^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 find den kleinen immer noch putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 find den kleinen immer noch putzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke^^

10/10 weil da scheint sich jmd gedanken gemacht zu haben udn seine kreativität entfaltet hat...respekt sieht klasse aus^^


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Dein Sohn rockt! Schon richtig groß geworden seit dem letzten Bild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

10/10

Der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dein Sohn rockt! Schon richtig groß geworden seit dem letzten Bild...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap is seit letzten Freitag auch 1 jahr alt der Racker^^

Da kannste ja mal schaun wenn du willst ein paar Pics von meinem Sohn^^


http://www.netmoms.de/mitglied/DonnieB/fotos/list


----------------
Now playing: L' Ame Immortelle - Aus den Ruinen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

der link ist zu imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ scrubs 4tw
nur schn dafür gibts 10/10


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (2. Juli 2008)

Bild doof (kann mit animes nix anfangen), Zitat hammer


----------



## Nevad (2. Juli 2008)

Charangaben: uninteressant
Bild 4/10

3/10 insgesamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

Sieht nett aus, auch wenn ich nicht so der warhammer fan bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

10/10
erinnert mich an einen alten Avatar von mir =)


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

8/10

Scheint Musik zu sein was du da in deiner Sig hast (zumindest Bullet for my Valentine is mir bekannt^^)

Im großen Und ganzen ganz schnicke passt alles irgendwie harmonisch zu einander^^




----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Nevad (2. Juli 2008)

Daemien sollte ich auch erst heißen^^
ganz nett 8/10


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Damits weitergeht, 
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wiso hat zez keine sig ?
10/10 weil da zez vorkommt .D


----------



## Death_Master (2. Juli 2008)

0/10

oder lieber

8/10!!!

Das war für den davor!!

Edit:

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

allvatar -2
ziatat ganz nett 6

4/10


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 zu 100%


----------



## Nevad (2. Juli 2008)

Allvatar ist scheiße...
Der Spruch ist ganz gut
5/10 +1 Für den Lübecker Kollegen^^

Edit:Man sollte vor dem posten aktualisieren..0/10


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

10/10!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

1000%/10!


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

DUU! DAS BILD HAST DU VON MIR UND MINA HATS DIR HOCHGELADEN!!! DUUU

bekommst 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

<3/10 Edit: ging @ Ala

Deine bekommt nur 9/10, da ich die letzte Band nicht lesen kann xD


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

hmm geb dir 5 Mitleidspunkte+ 5 Extra Punkte für den Avatar= 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

Der Spruch ist gut,aber Allvatar ist dreckig..
4/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

naja 2 hässliuche köpfe... 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Zez:

Das letzte is der Schriftzug der göttlichen band HEAVEN SHALL BURN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

ja den schriftzug erkennt mana uch so nur naja .. ist halt nid wirlich doll

10/10 für scrubs link ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

11/10

Wunderschöne Übergänge da kennt sich einer aus mit Bildbearbeitungsprogs^^

Einfach nru genial gemacht


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Das du immer vor mir sein musst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Das du immer so ne tolle sig hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



woher hast o wohl das bild? hm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

8/10 + 1 Sympathiepunkt = 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

duuuu sollst doch net immer meine sig bewerten!

grml da kann man ja mal ne ausnahme machen und ich geb dir auch 9/10


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

9/10 


und das auch nur weil niemals mache was man mir sagt^^

ne eim ernst ....gute idee^^


mist zu langsam^^

8/10 weild es bild genial aussieht aber ich net weiß was des sein soll^^
----------------
Now playing: 09.Birthday Massacre - Video Kid
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

Vania,würdest du den Namenszug rausnehmen würds viel besser aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 *g*


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

9/10

@ Nevad:

Dann wäre das individuelle aber verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

vania,wenn ich dir nen tipp geben darf...
nimm den link raus,der bringt nämlich nichts
[*img]http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/884/signp3.jpg[*/img]
(ohne die sterne^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

naja weil dus bist

4/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

3/10

danke liebes chopilein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

allein wegen Scrubs 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

ZeZ hat atm keine Signatur!
0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

mir zu groß,aber nettes bild,ist das ne golfflagge? o.O 6/10?


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

10/10
...
aber schreib mich aus dem Death Note raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*stöhn*
Und komm in Nachtschwärmer oO


----------



## Bankchar (3. Juli 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

sry,hab grad keine lust auf Nachtschwärmer...
das bild sieht seh gut aus,kenn die person zwar nicht,aber auf jedenfall 10p.


----------



## Auylio (3. Juli 2008)

Der Thread ist echt hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

0/10 ^^ weil ich Ex Mage bin xD


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

airace schrieb:


> 0/10 ^^ weil ich Ex Mage bin xD



Komm shcon der Spruch ist doch net so gemeint.

Ach Quatsch natürlich ist er so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

airace, ich mag deine Signatur! Das ist Janine Habeck oder?


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

Danke^^ 

Natürlich ist sie das 

10/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

9/10
Aber nur da ich den Film Forrest Gump echt toll finde =)


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich sehr schick nur der "Zez" Schriftzug sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie eine Pixelstörung oder als ob da irgendwas schlecht retuschiert worden wäre :>

Deswegen und weil ich's für ne Sig einen ganz kleinen Tick zu hoch finde nur 8/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

7/10

Gefällt mir net sry....(kann auch damit garnix anfangen^^)

sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

hmm 8/10


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

lol was ist das fürn vieh 10/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

8/10

ich spiel gerne mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Du gibst 7/10 wenn dir etwas nciht gefällt? Kannst dann ruhig ehrlich Punkte geben, wir sind hier ja nciht beim Wunschkonzert *g* 
Zur Erklärung: das ist ein Pyro (= Typ der mit Flammenwerfer, Schrotflinte und Feurwehraxt um sich ballert) aus dem Online Shooter Team Fortress 2 - und der ist als Charakter einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Sohn ist ja ganz nieldich, aber das Bild ist doch irgendwie etwas arg verzerrt. Informative Links sind immer prima. Ich sag mal 6/10, wär mehr wenn dieses Foto nicht so verzerrt wäre ^^


/edit: ololol, in der Mittagspause gewesen, Seite aktualisiert und net gemerkt dass der Beitrag von Dracun am Ende der Seite war und ne neue hinzugekommen war xD


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Kann nix mit der Signatur anfangen
5/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

Auch schöne Frauen müssen kacken gehen loooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du gibst 7/10 wenn dir etwas nciht gefällt? Kannst dann ruhig ehrlich Punkte geben, wir sind hier ja nciht beim Wunschkonzert *g*
> Zur Erklärung: das ist ein Pyro (= Typ der mit Flammenwerfer, Schrotflinte und Feurwehraxt um sich ballert) aus dem Online Shooter Team Fortress 2 - und der ist als Charakter einfach cool
> 
> 
> ...




Bin halt nett^^

Aja i mach net mit also bitte den übe rmir werten^^


Und das mit dem verzerrt jaa en bissel doof muss noch a bissel basteln....


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Der Qonix - hab dich schon lang nimmer gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

schade ich fand die alte Sig auch cool aber die neue ist auch Hammer

9/10

10/10 gibt es wenn du mir erklärst was das jetzt genau darstellt


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juli 2008)

nice

9/10

EDIT: qonix du vordrängler -.-


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> schade ich fand die alte Sig auch cool aber die neue ist auch Hammer
> 
> 9/10
> 
> 10/10 gibt es wenn du mir erklärst was das jetzt genau darstellt



Das ist so ein erzengel aus Diablo is auch ein Pet in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Für alle, die meine Signatur nicht verstehen, ist der kleine Pyro jetzt auch verlinkt :>

Ähm ja, ne Fahne am Strand? Steckt da irgendeine tiefere Bedeutung hinter, die sich mir grad nicht erschließen will? Bild an sich finde ich nicht sonderlich begeisternd, aber auch nicht nervig, mittelmäßig halt 6/10

@Qonix:
Das ist Tyrael, eine wichtiger Charakter aus Diablo II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/das mit dem Dazwischenposten ist echt schlimm hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war natürlich auf riesentrollis Sig bezogen.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Ach so, dachte schon das ist ne mischung aus Schattenpriester und Pala der fliegt oder so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, hab noch nie Diablo gezockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

link - naja hab ich auch in nem ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HM - ganz ok,durschschnitt halt
1zitat - sehr alt,ziemlich langweilig
2zitat - nicht so alt,aber trotzdem

4/10


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 wie geil *einlogundNiemandcharerstellen*


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Yes, of course  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will aber nicht dumm sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Nevad (4. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

*<-- Vegetarier xD
Trotzdem 8/10, da ich das Bild iwie langweilig finde -> 2:/
Spruch ist super -> 5
= 7 .... das ging an Auylio*

Deine bekommt 9/10 - finde es inzwischen echt hübsch =)


----------



## Nevad (4. Juli 2008)

Wieso bist du ein Vegetarier? =O
9/10(ohne Schriftzug gäbe es +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

naja 6/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Ping is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Da ich keinen Plan von diesen "Bildern" hab sag ich mal es sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video ist nice und der Spruch ist war.. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Spruch total geil! Und <3 WAR!!

9/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

loool
trotzdem nur 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Besser als vorher, nur was soll das sein?
Und da steht meine anderen Signatur*en*, da ist aber nur eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Besser als vorher, nur was soll das sein?
> Und da steht meine anderen Signatur*en*, da ist aber nur eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehen nur würdige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Poppön: 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Rayon (4. Juli 2008)

8/10, ganz nice =)


----------



## Nevad (4. Juli 2008)

Frontline ist einfach Klasse,eure News sind auch super..nettes Bild 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Asoriel (5. Juli 2008)

ganz gut, ist das Bild selbst gemacht?

Falls selbst gemacht 9/10, da sie bissi groß ist,
falls rauskopiert 7/10

ach ja: Meine ist selbst gemacht^^


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Death_Master (5. Juli 2008)

2/10

Metal!!!!


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juli 2008)

Der Spruch ist nett, der Rest nicht so doll = 6/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

ganz und gar nich meins^^ 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

pöses katzi

8/10


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Death_Master (5. Juli 2008)

Die Signatur ist ein wenig pervers!!
5/10


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

oO was ist daran Pervers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bekommst ne 5/10 wegen dem Allvatar


----------



## Nevad (5. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt,würde viel besser kommen ohne Namenszug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw..wie bekommst du diese Farben hin?Mit einem schein nach außen?


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

<3 WAR
<3 Greenskins
<3 Squigs
<3 10/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juli 2008)

9/10 wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

8/10

immer noch und i weiß immer noch net was des sein soll^^

Aja musste meine ändern.... passte wohl net zu den bestimmungen...hoffe diese hier gefällt euch auch^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ D_M: was is bitte an meiner Sig PERVERS? Oo


----------



## Nevad (5. Juli 2008)

> @ D_M: was is bitte an meiner Sig PERVERS? Oo


"Auch schöne Frauen müssen kacken gehn...." meint er sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dracun: Das sind ein Squigtreiber und sein Pet(wie der Name schon sagt: ein Squig),die in den Himmel gucken..Der Squigtreiber ist eine Klasse aus Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

WAR = geil = 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warscheindlich das mit : are u nude rightnow?^^

@ vorposter
8/100 .. die anderen 92% find ich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

6/10 WAR=cool^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

gehöre zu den 8% Oo

den link find ich blöde, ich les doch net was da steht xD

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

hmm mal 7/10


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Beste Katze ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

5/10

Gefällt mir net... der Spruch is nett aber auch schon alt

deswegen die 5


----------



## Dindresto (5. Juli 2008)

nice 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2008)

find ich gut gemacht

9/10


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

teil sieht nicht wirklich aus,1link geil,2altbekannt,3spruch nett,4spruch auch,zu groß
5/10


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

3/10

War noch nie so der Onkelz Fan =/


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

8/10

ich liebe die onkelz.............. aber dat bild is gefällt mir net wirklich


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juli 2008)

Ich mag die Onkelzmusik nicht und die Signatur ist zu hoch.. 3/10


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ich mag die Onkelzmusik nicht und die Signatur ist zu hoch.. 3/10


Lame ist gar kein Ausdruck für deine Signatur.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Carcha rockt! 
0/10 Punkten.


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

0/10.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

-15/10


Du scheinst auch den Int buff verpasst zu haben.... 

Lurock muss und kriegt ne glatte 15 /10^^

aja die erste regel beginnt bei dir im kopp


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden ..
carcha rockx 
0/10

syr meinte vorposter -.- narf

kleiner 10/10 .. zwerg 7/10
mensch 8/10
pink floyd 9/10
nod32 9/10

alles zusammen ehm 9/10 + 1 wegen style^^


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Back 2 topic bitte.

0/10.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden ..
carcha rockx
0/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

-15/10
dann geh doch .. geh doch.. geh doch^^

<---singt... 

geh doch zu hause du alte schei....e geh doch zu hause und bleib nicht hier



aja zwischen schei... und e gehört ein b^^


----------



## nalcarya (5. Juli 2008)

Spruch ist wohl wahr und das Bild gibt einen Bonus weil mit Liebe selbst gebastelt, aber dan doch wieder nciht soo toll weil's halt nicht ganz mein Geschmack ist 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> -15/10
> dann geh doch .. geh doch.. geh doch^^
> 
> <---singt...
> ...


was denn so slecht an meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (5. Juli 2008)

David.. eine Frage: Wie alt bist du?!

Dracun:Ist zwar nicht gut gemacht,aber die Aussage passt: 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was denn so slecht an meiner sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch net du meinte den david^^.. du vogel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dracun:Ist zwar nicht gut gemacht,aber die Aussage passt: 8/10 wink.gif



Was ist net gut gemacht??.. meinst die sig??...wenn du die meinst dann schick mir ma en paar tips wat man noch verbessern kann .. und i benutze CS2..also tips leutz tips^^


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> David.. eine Frage: Wie alt bist du?!
> 
> Dracun:Ist zwar nicht gut gemacht,aber die Aussage passt: 8/10
> 
> ...


Lesen bildet.

2/10, völlig langweilig und unspektakulär.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Juli 2008)

Links dieser Art mag ich nicht :> und zur zweiten Zeile... warum? Er ist mir bisher eigentlich immer sehr kompetent und recht sympathisch erschienen.


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Links dieser Art mag ich nicht :> und zur zweiten Zeile... warum? Er ist mir bisher eigentlich immer sehr kompetent und recht sympathisch erschienen.


Stell Dir mich einfach als den Clumsy des Buffed-Boards vor.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Juli 2008)

Wer oder was ist Clumsy? Oo


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

9/10 nom nom nom x3


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

4/5


----------



## coalas (6. Juli 2008)

das eine is nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

das bild ist zu gross
620px × 451px <-- ... darf max 200 hoch sein 0/10 da du sie eh ändern must^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (6. Juli 2008)

Hat bald jeder Mensch einen Spruch über Dumme in der Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist gut,die beiden anderen Sprüche auch..7/10


----------



## Illuminatos (6. Juli 2008)

Mich persönlich spricht es nicht an, sry^^
Aber trotzdem nicht schlecht...5/10


----------



## Nevad (6. Juli 2008)

Spruch und Video sind prall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Weis nich wirkt irgendwie langweilig 5/10


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

7/10

schön das du alles hasst ....aber deine sig is zu groß^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2008)

Schön gemacht ! 9/10


----------



## Alanium (6. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (6. Juli 2008)

Der Hintergrund ist mal richtig geil,aber der Hexer ist schlecht ausgeschnitten und die Schrift ist nicht schön..6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2008)

Geht so 5/10


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

der untere spruch kommt mir bekannt vor XD  9/10


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

die sprüche sind durchschnitt,aber die katze xD
drölfzehn/10


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2008)

total geil^^ 10/10


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

1. Spruch: GEIL!
2. ... HdRO is kacke :/
3. GEIL!

9/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

10/10

Scrubs > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Sieht hammer aus des teil (is des aus irgend nem game?) 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

8/10

Nee, das ist Hakuei von der band Penicillin (jap. band)^^


----------



## Black Muffin (7. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

eigentlich is das net so mein geschmack...sieht aber net schlecht aus....8,5/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

ohne Text fand ichs besser 8/10


----------



## airace (7. Juli 2008)

haha der mit der Erektion ist geil der naja 8/10 

@Bankchar du hast doch die sigi mit Photoshop gemacht oder ??? wenn ja wie bekommst du mit dem Pfadewerkzei die linen so rund hin ???


----------



## Crower007 (7. Juli 2008)

xD  ich fands geil naja so 9/10


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

hmm seh da herzlich wenig 0/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2008)

Katze... ich hasse katzen   da sie mich hasst hasse ich sie...

aber die sprüche sind dolle

9/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2008)

kenn den spruch schon aber trotzdem noch lustig 7/10


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

immernoch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## nalcarya (7. Juli 2008)

Der Hintergrund von dem Bild ist absolut augenkrebserrgend, ganz davon abgesehen dass man darauf die Schrift nicht lesen kann :/
Die Sprüche und der Link machen's auch net besser.

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2008)

9/10

nom nom nom x3


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

einfach zu gutes bild um es schlecht zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich irgendwie an prince of persian .. weis auch nid wiso

und zitat ist auch gut
10/10

edit meint: @ bankchar .. bei möglichkeit auf pn antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Nevad (7. Juli 2008)

Kennst die Bewertung ja langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

etwas groß.....aber nett^^ 8 - 9 /10^^


----------



## Nevad (7. Juli 2008)

Zu vollgestopft!
5/10


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zu vollgestopft!
> 5/10



ich könnte etz ne kinderkacke abziehen wie "wwwäähähhhh" dafür bekommste nur 3/10 aber so bin ich nicht. außerdem warte ich auf meine warhammer CE..und war is cool... 7/10^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2008)

jap...ziemlich viel, trotzdem 7/10  =)


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

Bissle groß, aber allein für den Death Note comic gibt es 100/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2008)

kann man denn gut lesen was ryuk da sagt?  also ich kanns lesen aber das sit halt der gag dadrin, darum soltle man den auch gut lesen können^^

achja deine sigi sit wie immer großartig...kansnt du damit nicht en bissel geld nebenbei scheffeln?^^


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

hab mich vertan im thema sry 

geb dir 7/10 edit dannn passt der post wieder


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

@Klunker: Deine Sig ist viel zu groß.


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2008)

so besser? =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Jap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

2/10

Irgendwie sind die chars ziemlich unscharf =/


----------



## Crackmack (8. Juli 2008)

9/10

Das sollte so sein habs mit Gimp Verschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juli 2008)

naja geht so 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

erster text .. jup 10/10
2ter .. who cares? 0/10
sicher überleb ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
4ter ;P 10/10
das bild naja .. ohne das lamer wärs cool meiner meinung nach 5/10

35/50 =  7/10


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Geht so - 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

9/10

Der Blick ist zu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

sieht nicht schlecht aus 7/10


----------



## Assari (8. Juli 2008)

nice 1

8/10


----------



## Nevad (8. Juli 2008)

Dieblinkspiel 7/10..Ich muss zugeben,dass ich manche echt nicht schlecht finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zitat ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das rofl ist dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## L33tman G (8. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

8/10

Das Bild find ich gut, die Sprüche weniger. Vor allem der Idiotenspruch ist einfach schon zu ausgelutscht.


----------



## Nevad (8. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

naja ganz ok , 7/10 solltest den bbc code mal richtig machen - sieht so doof aus ^^


----------



## Nevad (8. Juli 2008)

Charbanner 0/10
Sloganizer 0/10
Trollspieler aus Überzeugung 3/10 (Trolle sind abnormal hässlich und die Farbe die du willst wird nicht angezeigt,weil ein [ fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
"Nein, ich bleibe WoW treu [ 1094 ] [61.77%]" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebay,da nichts drin ist 0/10
Myspace: Nicht meine Musikrichtung..

2/10

Zwischenposter: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L33tman G (8. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

10/10

btw , ich weiß wer l33tman ist >.<


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

8/10 

am besten gefällt mir der roflcopter^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - Path
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thuzur (8. Juli 2008)

Bei dem Bild ganz links hast Du vergessenLevel und Klasse dazuzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild ganz links hast Du vergessenLevel und Klasse dazuzuschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 1/10

Dummer Link zu einem Error  404

*Ähh schon gecheckt das des mein SOHN ist?? und dieser nicht spielt, weil zu klein???

Und überhaupt wo issn deine Bewertung?? da dies ein Bewertungs Thread is^^*
----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Longneck Bottle
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Shardy (8. Juli 2008)

finde die Signatur ganz gut von 10 Punkten bekommst du von mir 7


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

du bist nich ala!!!!!!!!!1


trotzdem
*8/10*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

find ich sehr n1 schlicht und trotzdem kool !

10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

8/10

am besten gefällt mir der roflcopter^^

einfach mal kopiert^^

----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - A Friend To Me
via FoxyTunes


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

find deine Sig auch recht gut , 7/10. Aber ich hab nen alten und schlechten rechner , d.H. ne doof auflösung , und daher verzerrt deine sig meine forumsansicht - wenn sie nicht so in die breite gehen würde , gäbs 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> find deine Sig auch recht gut , 7/10. Aber ich hab nen alten und schlechten rechner , d.H. ne doof auflösung , und daher verzerrt deine sig meine forumsansicht - wenn sie nicht so in die breite gehen würde , gäbs 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


8/10

Sry aber die ist echt ganz normal in 1024 breite gemacht^^

tut mir echt sry für dich ^^ 

----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Belleau Wood
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

wieder 10/10 :>
mag katzen und so..


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

0/10


weil nix da ist


----------



## Dindresto (8. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

wenn selbstgemacht dann 8/10 ansonsten 5/10


----------



## Dindresto (8. Juli 2008)

4/10
is nich selbstgemacht
hat mir jemand von nem andren board gemacht


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

jetzt gibst für den Quote ne glatte 10/10

weil den kannte ich ja noch net^^


_edith mist da war wer schneller meinte Hunternevs

deins hatte ich glaube ich mal bewertet udn da gibts die selbe note^^

und i finde den post jetzt net^^

also 5/10

gefällt mir net udn keine ahnung wer o. was des sein soll^^_


----------------
Now playing: Theme - A fistful of dollars
via FoxyTunes



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Airwolf
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

7/10 ganz unterhaltsam auf den ersten blick, danach nich mehr


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

gz du vereinst 2 elemente, die ich einzeln schon scheiße finde^^

1/10


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank^^ Verstehe ich jez richtig, dass du KEIN Gold kaufen scheiße findest?


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Vielen Dank^^ Verstehe ich jez richtig, dass du KEIN Gold kaufen scheiße findest?


mich regen das bild in deiner sig und das ewige goldkäufer geflame auf

btt:
10/10


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2008)

schaut gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10

Red Flag dumdidum


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

Klunker,am geilsten wäre es,wenn du das deathnotebild in normaler größe hinmachen würdest und das blackteil raushauen würdest <-wären 10
so 5/10,da ich so verkleinerte bilder nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

9/10

ps: geiles we inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L33tman G (8. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

0/10?


----------



## L33tman G (8. Juli 2008)

5/10

Meine Signatur ist eine angeänderte Version von I show no love for homothugs, nur dass du es weißt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

2/10

Kriech zurück in dein Loch, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hugs 5ct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (8. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

nice,mir egal obs alleine gemacht ist,8/10


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Niemand bekommt 10/10
Und Milchtüte 10/10
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

9/10 Ohne ZeZ wärs ne 10 udn dein Ava ne 10+++

----------------
Now playing: Theme - Eiskalte Engel (Placebo - Every Me and every You)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Crackmack (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon wieder ne neue Sig schon etwa die 4te in der Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

4/10

gefällt mir nicht so =/


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

mir aber deine ;D 10/10 schön schlicht <3
und dein ava is auch kwl :>


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2008)

ganz lustig 8/10


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

nicht schlecht aber es gibt besser und etwas wenig

5/10


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

Die Sprüche 4/10
Das Kreuz 100/10

=104/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzfeind (9. Juli 2008)

Weißer Hintergrund, 6/10 da es mit Mühe gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Sympathiebonus für Schweizer +1
also 

7/10


----------



## Nevad (9. Juli 2008)

sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

geile sprüche ^^ aber bild ist iwie doof :/
8/10 ^^


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

lustige sig, GBO ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Nevad (9. Juli 2008)

Ganz nett,aber die Schrift auf deinem Char ist unlesbar und grässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Das Bild hat irgendwas, was ich mir nicht erklären kann. 9/10 ^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

10++++/10


Der Spruch is das geilste an deiner sig^^...deswegen auch die vielen +


----------------
Now playing: Theme - Lola Rennt (Thomas D - Wish)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ganz nett,aber die Schrift auf deinem Char ist unlesbar und grässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag die schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un ich find man kanns auch lesen ;D

10/10 dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Emos stinken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben. Obwohl, einige weibliche EMOs sehen ganz nett aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Scrubs-Verlinkung: 10/10 Mehr brauch man nicht zu sehen.^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

der spruch geht aber des bild buaaahhh 4/10


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Katze = 10!
Katze/10!


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

erkenns nich richtig aber es sieht beeindruckend irgendwo aus XD 7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> erkenns nich richtig aber es sieht beeindruckend irgendwo aus XD 7/10



Das ist Tyrael, du Banane. Aus Diablo.^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Verskillt + Zugenäht ist gut, Das BIld so lala, der Spruch ein muss
9/10


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

10/10 aba nur wegen der Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




\\\Edit///

Dammt viel zu langsam xD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Da ist jemand gaaaanz langsam xD
9/10 Gefällt mir, wären die !!! vor und hinter der Flagge weg, wäre es eine 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Da ist jemand gaaaanz langsam xD
> 9/10 Gefällt mir, wären die !!! vor und hinter der Flagge weg, wäre es eine 10/10



Besser?


aja 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

10/10 
=)


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

10/10!!!^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Katzen sind blöd, da kann ich nur 10/10 geben, weil sie so toll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das der Hintergrund vom Blizzardsplashscreen? xD


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ist das der Hintergrund vom Blizzardsplashscreen? xD


Ja isser, weils bei der Optischen täuschung n paar beschwerden gab xD ich fand den toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2008)

linkes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super
rechtes .. die schrift ist einfach mist ^^

8/10 wegen schrift rest findi ch geil


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

4/10 

sagt mir nichts blubibubu


----------



## Titanus (10. Juli 2008)

8/10 wegen katzen essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (10. Juli 2008)

naja so 6/10


----------



## chopi (10. Juli 2008)

bild 9/10
buffedteil 0/10
macht 4.5/10 für die sig


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## airace (10. Juli 2008)

wie schon egstagt die katzte ist der brüller 10/10


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Bild: 8
Buffedteil: 0/10 (mach das lieber wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

= 4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

2/10

iwie oede


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Die Signatur finde ich nicht soo prickelnd - 6/10


----------



## airace (10. Juli 2008)

das ust doch der erzengelg dingdang dong oder 10/10


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Hmm würd gern mit dem ding spielen^^ aber trotzdem recht öde 6/10


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Allein wegen der Katze gibts 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (10. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

10/10Kaaaaaaaaaaaaatzeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\\\Edit///


Ich meine die links und net die rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

6/10

ich hasse schurken


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

find ich geil^^ 9/10


----------



## Shardy (10. Juli 2008)

ich find die signatur schon geil wegen der Katze ,aber die Sprüche sind noch ein bisi geiler *10 von 10*


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

öhhmmm würde ne 1/10 geben aba so bin ich ja net 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

0/10
ist zulang..... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27098


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

7/10

Liege ich richtig mit der Annahme, dass meine Signatur so schlecht bewertet wird, weil ein Bild eines Schwarzen darin ist?


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

ja klar ... weil ich sowas von gegen Schwarze bin das glaubst du nicht ... look @ my avatar ... thx 

Ich mags net weil ich diesen Black/HipHop/rap nicht mag ... tut mir leid 

___ 

0/10 sorry ... aber is immer noch net mein fall


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Nein 0/10 btw
Ich kann schwarze sehr gut leiden - genauso wie Koreaner oder Japaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieh sieht nicht schön aus, der Typ ist so ein 0815 Rapp-idiot (in meinen augen) - die hand vorne mit dem oO Goldding und den Geldscheinen + dem Mikro am Mund, das macht das Bild für misch schlecht, dazu überschreibst du die Forumsrichtlienien, Fatmanboob im Namen, Fatmanscoop in der Signatur, und ein Spruch der mir völlig Banane ist.
Alles @ Fatman

@Destilatus: Der Sloaganizer ist cool, die unfertigen Colortags nicht ._.
6/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

1/10

Du weißt schon, was Fatmanscoop eigentlich macht?


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Nein wusste ich nicht - jetzt weiß ichs, undn es gefällt mir immernoch nicht ._.
1. Spruch ist mir raagjaskdlkaaala 0/10
2. Spruch ist so lala
3/10


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv1HpI2obd8

10/10

____

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsgTXKba6wI das is eher mein fall :S


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Emptybook (11. Juli 2008)

6/10 

als hordler muss ich dir punkte geben ^^


----------



## Sabbatho (11. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> als hordler muss ich dir punkte geben ^^



ne is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

7/10 , n1 ^^


----------



## airace (11. Juli 2008)

hehe 10/10 wegen dem roflecopter  Das ist ein Lied von diesem Fatman Scoop     mal eine frage wie kann man sowas gut finden ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Beide Biderl genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Auylio (11. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (11. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juli 2008)

pussyhaft xD 5/10


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

9/10  Ich finde das Spiel Gears of War richtg geil


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

öhmmm 6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

8/10 ,  sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

LP is toll, das Zitat auch, leider ohne Bild

8,5/10

ich hab meine Sig mal überarbeitet, nachdem bei der letzten die Qualität des ausgeschnittenen Hexers bemängelt wurde. Die alte wurde mit Freeware (Paint.net/Gimp) und die neue mit Adobe Design Premiun CS3 erstellt, ich denk man erkennt deutliche Unterschiede =)


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2008)

mal etwas anders 6/10


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

das animirte bild ist richtig geil(lamer^^)   8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

Onkel ... 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> LP is toll


was heist das ^^ xD


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## nitro76 (12. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

0/10
Nichts selbst gemacht und Allvatar...


----------



## airace (12. Juli 2008)

8/10 ahhh schön Warhammer ^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juli 2008)

Das Bild ist ganz nett, aber ich kann keinen wirklichen Hintergrund erkennen... (Damit mein ich nicht den optischen Hintergrund sondern den Sinn)
Das buffed-Bildchen...naja

insgesammt also leider nur 5/10, wenn du selbst was machst kommt das immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## Destilatus (12. Juli 2008)

10 /10 XD


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

9/10 (Trolle 4-eva)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

band ist nicht so doll und spruch gibt es schon lange 2/10


----------



## Destilatus (12. Juli 2008)

du schonwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 find es zu geil xD


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2008)

lustiger gm spruch das andere is langweilig 5/10


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

10/10 echt misterios


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

> echt misterios


gesundheit!

"super zitat:" kannst weglassen,das zitat ist nicht schlecht,klassenspekulationen sind schlecht...wer ist genius?Womit hängt der nächste Satz zusammen?ANALkoholiker?!

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

tja,ich nehme mir deine singatur zu herzen und leg mich mit dir nicht an.

5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mal schätzen, dass du nicht allzu alt bist. Irgendwie wirkt die Signatur nicht nur kindisch, sondern auch langweilig. 1/10


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

,,rofl,,( wegen der Signatur)^^ 10/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

9/10 verdammt geil^^


----------



## Tohga (12. Juli 2008)

Onkelz sind cool, rest ein wenig unkreativ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6/10



lg Tohga


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

5 / 10 schon bissl besser :>


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

0/10 ... wieso bekomme ich bei dir immer weniger?


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

Bekommst du das?

6/10


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

ich würde ja sagen "ein Stat" oder überhaupt kein Englisch verwenden,aber das ist wohl wie die Geschichte mit nutella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*6/10*,das grau hier im forum sieht nicht gut aus,der spruch an sich ist aber relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vllt n bischen zu groß...)


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

immer noch 10/10^^


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

wenn ich ehrlich sein darf...gefällt mir die sig garnicht...
es sind einfach irgendwelche sachen ohne zusammenhang,keine struktur...
ok,der smiley ist nett
4/10 wegen dem smiley


...und die Idee mit den sprüchen in 2Farben haste doch glatt vom mir abgeguckt! xD


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

2 frauen die sich berühren 10/10


----------



## El Fauno (13. Juli 2008)

Eine Liste teilweiser skurriler, vor allem aber tradiertes Denken provozierender Hobbys mit Hang zum Nachdenken (Bedeutet "Satan anbeten" bei dir soviel wie "frei denken"?), sowie einem bizarren und billigem Transportgerät für Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
9/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

naja stimt .. nur leider besitzen den nicht so viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zum glück? hmm eher zum glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts mehr opfer für mich...

wobei ich mich bei manchen raids immer frage wie xy zu bt items kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Tohga (13. Juli 2008)

9,9/10

Sieht nice aus aber den 0,1 will ich mir noch für eine "Gigantische" Sig aufbewahren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich sein darf...gefällt mir die sig garnicht...
> es sind einfach irgendwelche sachen ohne zusammenhang,keine struktur...
> ok,der smiley ist nett
> 4/10 wegen dem smiley
> ...


pfff^^ rot und schwarz rockt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der über mir 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

ansicht coole idee aber sehr übertriebene effekte irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnert mich an dargonball *g*

muss sagen geile gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9 + 1 wegen selber gemacht = 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne perfekte sig gibts bei mir eh nie ..


edit meint: nie wieder langen text schreiben .. erst per edit einfügen ...
8/10 mir gefällt das lamer nicht .. ist mir so kiddy style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

hmm 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

die katze gibt schon 10 also wiso weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

edit meint: mal auf link geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geiles video ^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Juli 2008)

Da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

mh....

wwwaaaahhhhggggggg

10/10


----------



## Mehr Lasse als Jasper (13. Juli 2008)

10/10 der taure ist cool ^^


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

6/10 weil der spruch ganz nett is


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

links das erste find ich lustig 9/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

10/10 einfach zu geil^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Des Zitat ist nicht schlecht.
Links zu interesanten Threads sind immer nett aber des Hellblau find ich Super hässlich.

Gesamteindruck 6,79/10


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

auch wenn ich nicht weis,wer der autor ist,find ich die idee der sig gut
8/10,da zu groß


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Toll zusammenpassende Farben und sehr geiles Zitat xD

9/10 mir fehlt irgendwie noch nen kleines Bildchen oder sowas in die Richtung.


Zu deiner Kritik: Ich hab kein Passendes Bild von dem Autor [Philip K. Dick] gefunden aber falls wer über eins mit passender Größer stolpern sollte wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er mir den Link zukommenlassen würde =)


----------



## Fatmanboob (13. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Simpel gehalten mit klarer Aussage. 
Ich denke mit * würde des ganze besser Aussehn ^^

7/10*


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

Muse is ähh einfach nur *das wort exestiert noch nicht 

-129932/10


und was ist das für ein schwuler Messdiener auf dem Bild .

BILD: 1/1


----------



## Vanía (13. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (14. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juli 2008)

cs ist immerschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja sagt nicht wirklich viel und soo schön find ich xfire nicht
7/10
immerhin mal was anderes unter all den allvatar und buffed bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (14. Juli 2008)

6/10 

aber auchnur weil ich kein manga mag ^^


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2008)

*@Emptybook* 

das wort das es nicht geben soll => muse

der sc*** messdiener => philip k dick

9/10


----------



## Nihlo (14. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Destilatus (14. Juli 2008)

hmmm 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

lustig,toller screen und troll schurke hab ich auch gern 10/10


----------



## Gribi (14. Juli 2008)

lool is ja der Hammer 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (14. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

3/10 für den 2ten Spruch ^^

@ Emptybook: Wie kann man Muse hassen? Nich-Mögen versteh ich ja noch aber hassen? Die tun doch niemand was^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (14. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

toll... 3/10


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

3/10

Is mir persöhnlich zu Bunt und vermischt.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

0/0
kenn 
beid nicht.


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

die Bewrtungen hier find ich persönlich alle n bischen zu subjektiv (omfg,was ein wiederspruch)

so,mal zu deiner...das blau konnte ich beim 1mal nicht wirklich entziffern,das zitat ist nett,aber nicht mademydayer und der link ist langweilig >_>
3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

MILCHTUETE XD
3123125523542352354/3123125523542352354

oh mom...
garkeine tuete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (14. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

total langweilig jetzt sind es schon 2/10^^
edit: haha jokker war schneller


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Nanana der spruch gilt nicht bei WoW
1/10

edit:fuck zu lahm
@tabuno:5/10


----------



## Erzfeind (14. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie immer die gleichen die hier reinschreiben..


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Werde einer von uns und komm zur spammigen seitee des forums
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vanía (15. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

9,9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

1/10 baeh


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

laaaaangweillig 4/10


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

7/10 ... is so rot :>


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ich persoenlich finds extrem geil 9/10 fehlt aber etwas


----------



## -Agrippa- (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gears of War 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


9/10


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2008)

naja xfire, nix besonderes 4/10


----------



## Gribi (16. Juli 2008)

hehe find ich geil 10/10


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

Der Spruch ist geil,dieser 2,den alle drin haben st langweilig und allvater sowieso
6/10,wegen dem spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost... *schäm*


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

versteh ich nicht 3/10


----------



## Shardy (16. Juli 2008)

10/10 wegen gears of war und das animierte bild mit dem smiley und der xbox ist noch geiler^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

"9 von 10 Stimmen in meinen Kopf sagen ich sei nicht verrückt,die 10te summt die Melodie von Tetris...=)"

Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## PlutoII (16. Juli 2008)

8/10 Netter Gesamteindruck und ich liebe die Kombination von Rot und Schwarz^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

muse ist ploed 4/10


----------



## Zez (16. Juli 2008)

Bild finde ich seltsam (hab mir was komisches drauf eingebildet xD) und spruch + Inetseite ist nicht so mein Ding
4/10
Sorry :<


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

zuuu bunt hat aber was 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nP ist ja nur den persoenlicher geschmack


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

ist gut kleiner drache   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  2/10 ebenfalls


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

hast du nur zahlen und striche auf der tastatur oder kannst du deine zahlen auch begruenden?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

Gears of War(1,2) mag ich nicht
link auch nicht
und milchtuete find ich ploed


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

klappt doch
naja das zitat ist ganz lustig 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

he das mit der ps&xbox hab ich nicht gesehen gibt 1 + punkt^^
3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

er redet ja haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja du kannst mal en paar posts in den
signaturen und avataren threads machen
da ich mich jez vom forum langsam davonschleiche =)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

gow 2
10/10
canabis .. jedem das seine
... for mojo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


chopi is sowiso cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 just because u can 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (16. Juli 2008)

Sehr cooler und wahrer Spruch! 10/10
Buidl auch nett gemacht, aber nur 9/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

omg stay pink xD g...a... ok ich sags nid ^^
naja ansich ganz gut aber ich finds halt nicht wirklich gut gemacht das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 weils nicht allvatar oder so ist


----------



## k3ks (16. Juli 2008)

9/10 für die gesamte Signatur, Mange / Anime gefällt mir nicht so^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (16. Juli 2008)

10/10 weil ich zuerst lachen musste weil ich dachte die 7 wäre ne 1 xD


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

text 1 kann ich gar nix anfangen mit
text 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jop .. bibel wurd eh nur geschrieben von paar typen .. ich glaub auch nicht da er gott heist^^
text 3 kann ich auch nix anfangen mit

also 1/3
3.333333/10 -> 5/10 weils farbig ist und ich es durch die struktur .. kurz-mittel-lang noch gut find


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

hrhrh xD 9/10


----------



## Tongaro (18. Juli 2008)

Joa hübsch, düster, aber nich mein Spiel. 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

so viel text ..
naja ansich nicht schlecht aber mir persöndlich zuviel zu lesen
7/10


----------



## Sam1202 (18. Juli 2008)

8/10

Guter und vor allem wahre Spruch. Bin aber selber nicht so der Anime/Manga-Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

5/10 nicht so das gelbe vom ei, sry


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

spruch ist toll dieser kasten nicht.

8/10


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

allright, dann mach ich mal iwas andres rein


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

10/10 
fuer linkin park


----------



## -Agrippa- (18. Juli 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

6 Stunden Minesweeper Oo, aber das Profilbild gefällt mir 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Dalaran (18. Juli 2008)

7/10

Das Zitat ist geil^^ 
Der rest haut mich nicht vom Hocker^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

hehe 10/10


----------



## Fatmanboob (18. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

ja ja da ist was wahres dran hättest du es noch bunt und mit specialefeckts ausgestattet dann wärens 10/10 aber so gibbets 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Welche findet ihr besser?

Die die ich im moment drinnen habe oder die?


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

Beide sind nicht die ausgeburt einesdesignspezialisten^^
Ich find vonner gesteltung her die,die du jetzt hast besse,rvom inhalt die andere,weil da ein Druide zu sehn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

schliesse mich chopis meinung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die heir schaut bisle besser aus aber bei der anderen hats nen brr moonfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw
Paladine sind wie Krieger,* die nicht Tanken können*, sie sind wie Priester, die nicht heilen können und sie sind wie Schurken, die keinen Schaden machen. Trozdem sind sie die besten!

wars nicht so?


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schliesse mich chopis meinung an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beide sind nicht voll ausdesigned, weil ich auch nur 10 minuten Zeit hatte, und weil mir das können fehlt^^... aber ich mach schon mal was neues^^

Recht hast du^^

btw... 8/10.. sieht gut aus!


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

des rechte bild hat nen schönen moment getroffen gefällt mir^^ aber ich bin keiner der leichtfertig 10 punkte vergibt XDD 8/10


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Die Sprüche sind gut^^ 

Die Katze ist... komisch^^

9/10!

(Ja war recht schwer genau im Buff zu treffen... hab etwa 15 versuche gebraucht, bis ich zufrieden war^^)


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

/push

Neue Sigi^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Schleimer^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

naja^^
einfach geile bilder.

dan halt 1/10 wenn du meinst...


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Lol^^ ja nee is schon gut^^ 

PS. hab auch ein neues Avatar^^


----------



## Rayon (19. Juli 2008)

Mag die Bilder nicht. Sind nichts besonderes. 1/10 :X


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

nix besonderes 1/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

@dalaran fand altes besser ..


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juli 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Brauch auch mal wieder ne neue xD


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

Och menno ich mach jetzt ne Drop down liste, wo man sich eins auswählen kann^^


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

8/10 Paladin^^


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

Dalran,die finde ich jetzt die beste von den 3,wohl wegen dem schwarzen Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind aber auch schöne momente,in denen du gescreent hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

und zu der über mir...
-Das zitat hatte schon vor dir jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Du hättest ruhig gleich die songs verlinken können,oder noch besser n youtubevid von denen,so bringt das recht wenig
-onkelz,mag ich nicht wirklich (nein,ich finde nicht,das die Lieder ziemlich rechts sind,ich mag einfach nur die musik nicht)
-Spiderschein!Und das mit geilem beat
-Gbo *gähn*
5/10,wegen dem Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (19. Juli 2008)

4/10...

Ich kappier den Chat nicht...^^

Und das andere is Werbung^^

Ps. Das sind diesmal keine Screenshots mehr, sondern diesmal ist es mit dem Modelviewer gemacht!


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

nach wievor 8/10 der pala machts


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (20. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Ich kappier den Chat nicht...^^
> Und das andere is Werbung^^


Schau dir mal den Namen vo dem 2an "Niemand" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das ist keine Werbung,sondern Hilfe für gelangweilte schüler (bitte jetzt nicht darüber aufregen,das man in der schule aufpassen sollte...)


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

4/10 da mit "fremden Federn geschmückt" ^^ 
Aber nettes Zitat trotz alledem.


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

9/10 ziemlich viel Blut^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

check ich nicht so richtig trotzdem 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

c und c gibt 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

hübsch hübsch^^ 8/10


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Jetz kann ich deine Signatur endlich bewerten XDDD

100000/10 

Dieser Blick endgeil wirklich XD



Mfg
Bentok


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

waaaas du willst mich vertrösten???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

3/10 ein bisi trostlos


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Yeah C&C TW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10
Und der Spruch is auch sehr nice XD 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

Demo! hahaha xD 1/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

hab halt kein kleines bild davon gefunden^^

gow 9/10

ps habs jetzt geändert^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

jo das neue ist besser 
jez verkleiners nur noch und du kriegst 9/10
aber so 7/10


----------



## Jácks (20. Juli 2008)

-Das spiel kenn ich nicht,aber der banner schaut geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4P
-Drogen sind scheiße 0P(Auch wenns wohl nur Spaß ist)
-XBox find ich geht so 2P
-Und im letzten geb ich dir recht(siehe meine Siegi xd) 3P
______________________________________________
*9/10P*


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

9 von 10 Stimmen in meinen Kopf sagen ich sei nicht verrückt,die 10te summt die Melodie von Tetris...=)

Haut euch mal diese Band rein,richtig schöner Punk-Rock <-- 
gibts von der band irgendwo so "anhör proben? bei youtube nur ne verdammt schlechte quali von nem konzert gehört .. klingt toll der text nur das rauschen nerft^^

@ jacks
erste .. tjo ich hab kein bock auf keine der beiden .. anpöbelnde serben sind genau gleich schlimm wie neonazis meiner meinung nach .. beide wegsperren .. hmm nach england oder so und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warhammer +2
zitat +5
letzter satz find ich komisch

7/10 ..


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

wegen den anhör-proben du geht einfach auf den Link und klickst bei der webside auf media und dann auf songs.Das wars.

Jetzt zu deiner Signatur
--------------------------
Kennedy-Anekdote(weiß nicht obs richtig geschrieben ist^^) +4
Manga oder Anime ,weiß ich leider nicht,bin von beiden Fan(egal welcher^^) +5
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
=9/10


----------



## luXz (20. Juli 2008)

der erste spruch is ziemlich abgekaut

ich hör kein punk rock, noch kenn ich die band

das bild peil ich nich so ganz

der spiderschwein link is ganz cool

der religionsspruch is einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



insgesamt 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

wegen dieser tatsache gibt es 100 thrads zum selben scheiss 0/10 weil ich die einstellung hasse


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

nach wievor 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (20. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

hmmmm schlicht und übersichtlich 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

3/10 Find nur das Vieh cool


----------



## -Agrippa- (21. Juli 2008)

5/10 nix besonderes


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juli 2008)

2/10 nix besonderes


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

komisch bis jetzt krieg ich irgendwie fast immer 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 7/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

naja nicht besonderes und noch ein Rechtschreibfehler drin

5/10


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

Die zwei Zitate sind geil..+4
Hexenmeister(meine 3te lieblingsklasse)+4
-------------------------------------------------
8/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

schöne Sig aber ich würde sie kleiner machen, bevor es ein Mod tut

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

immer noch 8/10


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

auch immernoch 8/10

P.S. meine sig soll eig sarkastisch gemeint sein


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

ach wenns sarkastisch sein soll .. es gibt immer noch zuviele die sich daran halten 0/10


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

7/10

Netter Spruch aber des Bild haut mich nich vom Hocker


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

muse kenn ich nicht .. ^^
und den typ da auch nid ..

beste band der welt = ärtze ^^ sagen se immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bester autor ... hmm kp^^

4/10 weils design nicht schlecht ist


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn du Muse nich kennst hörs dir an!

Entweder du findest es scheiße und kannst dich drüber lustig machen oder du findest es genial. Auf jeden fall schadets nich^^
Der Autor ist Philip K. Dick. Falls es dich intresiert -> wiki


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

so dick isser gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von allen seinen büchern hab ich 0 gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah das sind die ^^ ok muse kenn ich doch aber finds nicht soo toll ich mag mehr "hard rock" und nicht so sänger .. aber ist sicher keine schlechte band

4/10 weil der text leider nicht stimmt in meinen augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

7/10 ganz nett


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

5/10 palas taugen mir schon aweng aber b11 net so und diese ninja sigs mag ich aug au net


----------



## gottdrak (21. Juli 2008)

1/10

Übelst schlecht und einfallslos.


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

8/10 niiiiiice


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

ok,horde
spruch alt und bekannt
link geht nicht
alvater ist doof
und der ninja sowieso
3/10,für die horde


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

Trade Channel funny
Thread kenn ich, empfehlenswert
9/10


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

öhm,nu haste da nochmal die nackte ex? >_>


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Serran (21. Juli 2008)

Für das Zitat gibts extra Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 


Hmm... Desogn und so....

6/10


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

scrubs drölfzehn/10
der rest schraubt es auf ne 10/10 runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

ach find des mit dem niemand einfach toll 9/10
aber erklärt mir mal einer was töffig is^^


----------



## Serran (21. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> scrubs drölfzehn/10
> der rest schraubt es auf ne 10/10 runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab alles nicht Scrubsige oder zumindest nichtarztige rausgenommen und durch Scrubsige Sachen ersetzt... BTW ich hab ein neues Wort erfunden. Scrubsig.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juli 2008)

0/10

...

Weil ich will jetzt Scrubs gucken und kann nicht *_*


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

das bild is soo godlike

9/10


----------



## Khorns Dude (22. Juli 2008)

10/10 das Bild find ich cool


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. Juli 2008)

10/10 sehr feines Bild


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

7,5/10


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

So nun is es passiert *niederknie* des sieh absolut göttlich aus jetz muss sogar whity nachgeben und 10 punkte raushaun 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

miaui 9/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir besser als die Alte

10/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (22. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## PlutoII (22. Juli 2008)

Langweilig: 6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

Mag ich nicht und kenn ich nicht. Aber besser als die über dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

6/10

aber auch nur wegen dem zitat^^


----------



## luXz (22. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## pampam (22. Juli 2008)

einfallsreich und auf den ersten momment sogar lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

wie zu erwarten sehr geil

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

hmm tjoa also entweder warst du zu faul dir was gutes zu suchen / machen oder es steckt irgendwo eine gewisse genialität dahinter hmm 7/10


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. Juli 2008)

7/10
böse katze


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

ganz ok , und viel glück bei der Aktion ^.^

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

hellsinnnnng .P sing sing
10/10


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Ein schönes und vor allem richtiges Zitat eines großen Mannes...
und ein schönes Bild
10/10 ganz klar


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Klopapier spruch : 10/10 , haha das is witzig
Das zitat deiner freundin : 7/10 , ist bestimmt wesentlich lustiger wenn man es selbst mitgehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link: 11/10 , oh ja , und noch viel weiter!

gesamt : 9,3/10


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Joa, war am Strand und die ist ausgetickt vor der ganzen Clique und schön gebrüllt... Wieso wir alle lachten begriff sie kurz danach auch^^

Hellsing is zu geil, schade, dass es nicht mehr läuft. 9/10 ( Ein Minuspunkt weils nur ein Bild ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) *Kleinkariert sei*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

n1 spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 3 geile texte (bzw link noch) aber mir fehlt halt ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau halt gern was an


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!
9,9/10 Punkten.

Ich brauch auch mal wieder was neues, bin grad auf der Suche...
Bis dahin mal ein kleiner Lücken-/Signatur-Füller.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

mir gefällt der zernsur stern nicht .. 9.8 sonst 10 xd


----------



## Auylio (23. Juli 2008)

Wahrer Spruch und schönes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

@ Minas
So, zu deinem Ermessen abgeändert, bis die erste Beschwerde des zartbesaiteten Geschlechts eingeht...

Btt:
Immer noch 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Minas
> So, zu deinem Ermessen abgeändert, bis die erste Beschwerde des zartbesaiteten Geschlechts eingeht...
> 
> Btt:
> Immer noch 8/10 Punkten.



wusste nicht das mod ein geschlecht ist aber ok xD
10/10 !!!!! SLAYYYYEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

ah stimmt ja ich hab nur lod ne neue sigi gemacht *grins* und nur weil der mir das 100mal gesagt hat^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wusste nicht das mod ein geschlecht ist aber ok xD


Die Mods dürften sich eigentlich nicht beschweren, dieses Yuukami oder wie es heißt,
hatte/hat das Wort auch schon ne ganze Zeit lang in der Sig, von daher... 

Btt: Immernoch 9,9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kappi (23. Juli 2008)

weiser Spruch, nettes bild - 8/10

edit: da war wieder einer schneller^^
naja 5/10 bissle niveau los der spruch


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn du ein hohes Niveau suchst, bist du hier falsch.

Btt:
Ja, keine schlechte Idee... wäre allerdings um einiges langweiliger....
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

8/10 wegen slayer


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

10/10 wegen charly sheen!


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Hellsing rockt, Fräulein Polizistin!
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

8/10 SLAYER!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

naja 5/10


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

10/10(i hate everthing,find ich geil^^)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

10/10 weil ich grad 2 folgen geschaut hab


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Achja die serie naja ab und an recht lustig naja sag ma mal anschaubar also 7/10


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

Ich saß heute richtig öange an dem teil und es gefällt mir immernoch nicht...

zu deiner sig...
-hab ich ja schonmal gesagt,der link ist so unbrauchbar,da ich keinen bock mehr an der band hab,bis ich den link gefunden hab^^
-an irgendas errinere ich mich da,ich glaube ich hab mal eine folge gesehn...mag sowas aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SPIDERSCHWEIN!
-gbo...
5/10

zitata...naja
bild genial
link nicht angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/0


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht nett aus, aber ich find Menschen besser...
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

Da hat Kappi aber Recht,Niveau ist was anderes :/ 4/10


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

nettes zitat,auch wenn ich chuck nicht mehr hören kann,dasteil drunter find ich nicht so gut...
7/10 ?


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nettes zitat,auch wenn ich chuck nicht mehr hören kann,dasteil drunter find ich nicht so gut...
> 7/10 ?




Naja mehr kann ich mit Gimp noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

naja das zitat is nich so übel - 6/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (24. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Riane (24. Juli 2008)

Durchschnittlich! ;D

6 / 10


----------



## chopi (24. Juli 2008)

öhm...ja xD
8/10,bissl schlecht ausgeschnitten


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

haha naiz ! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith : plöde milchtüte ... für dich gibts ne 7/10


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Immernoch 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

auch noch immer 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (24. Juli 2008)

Der erste Link naja. Two and a half Men ist sehr gut. Spiderschwein ist ziemlich cool^^ und der letzte Satz ist auch sehr schön.
Alles in allem würde ich ne 9/10 geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

death note 10/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

îmmer noch 8/10


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

wegen Spiderschwein eine 6/10 (ich habe nichts gegen Spiderschwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Erst Rohform - Bild gefällt mir noch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

schad das van hellsing nicht mehr läuft 9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

Super Anime/Mange und hübsch verpackt
10/10 =)


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Hat Style 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

sieht stark aus 9/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

ich find das zitat voll geil 8/10


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juli 2008)

10/10 der spruch mit den religionskriegen ist einfach zu wahr...


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

7/10

troll schamane ist gut der rest nicht


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

immer noch 8/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (25. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

ja also... ähm 3/10


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

Ich mag den panda und der spruch ist einfach war 8/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Ich liebe two and a half men, hasse aber das Spiderschwein. - Dein Zitat ist aber genial. 


7/10.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

deine gilde 8/10
werbung naja ^^
emos ? ..

ach ich bleib bei 8/10


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

weil ich deine sig immer mehr mag gibts ne aufwertung von einen punkt 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> emos ? ..




Dann guck mal auf die Seite da, da wird unter anderem der ursprung des Emo erklärt und so. Sollen sich mal die ganzen Bravo Emos durchlesen.. ;D


hmm... tolles Bild D; 

7/10.

omg bin zu langsam..

@shardy; 

8/10.


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

schlicht aber gut 7/10


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse Punk-Rock, die Serie kenne ich nicht, das Spiderschwein ist geil und der Spruch ist nett, aber voller Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler.
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht, liegt vllt auch daran das ich Slayer nicht mag. D;


1/10.


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Langweilig.

2/10.


----------



## chopi (25. Juli 2008)

nur für das wort "bravoemo" bekommst du 3/10
der Rest beeindruckt mich nicht im geringsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (25. Juli 2008)

Das, wie ich denke, selbst gemachte Pic schaut schön aus, die Schrift und der Hintergrund gefällt mir...

Der Text ist eher so "Werbung-Mache" für einen eigenen Threat...

Insgesamt: 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juli 2008)

10/10

Rise Against > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nur für das wort "bravoemo" bekommst du 3/10
> der Rest beeindruckt mich nicht im geringsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht mal auf den Link klicken? ...

@Bankchar; hmm.. 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

name ist doof 
werbung ist alt und das mit emos ist witzig
4/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Viel zu überfüllt.

Aber das Zitat ist genial, lol.


4/10.. wie gesagt, ich steh net auf überfüllte Sig's.


----------



## ApoY2k (25. Juli 2008)

Der Spruch is einfach zu alt... 4/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

SCHUKENPOWER 10/10


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

ich find den spruch so genial(zitat)^^8/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (25. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich Bleach nicht kenne, spricht mich das Bild an. 8/10


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Der Spruch ist zu geil! Das Bild ist auch net schlecht...
9,9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

tja slayer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Juli 2008)

7/10 ganz nette Serie, mehr aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2008)

schön schlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an was errinert mich nochmal das"whine wipe und gesang"?? an i.was errinert es mich^^
der thread wird warscheinlich nichts brginen,aber gut wenn sich das teil jeder durchliest
netter spruch
blogs werd eich mir jetzt nicht durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10,ich mags ja,wenn der text schwarz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (26. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shadlight (26. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Juli 2008)

3/10 laaaaangweilig ^^


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

8/10

Bin gerade mit meiner neuen Sigantur fertig geworden =) Kritik bitte


----------



## Knowme (26. Juli 2008)

Wirkt langweilig, und das Zitat ist öde.. "Chuck Norris" soll endlich mal in vergessenheit geraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2/10.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Sieht einfach doof aus, ein paar Links und ein komischer Spruch... Von der Form her einfach unpassend für eine Signatur.
1/10 Punkten.


----------



## pampam (26. Juli 2008)

2/10

auch nicht gerade die beste...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2008)

10/10 
spruche super speedtest top


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

blöde  zitate sind langweilig 1/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Den Händen nach zu urteilen ist der Arsch viel zu alt!
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2008)

0/10 mag die einstellung nicht.


----------



## pampam (26. Juli 2008)

6/10
einfach zuviel Text aber das Zitat hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2008)

verandert.
10/10
ich hab 29 geschafft^^


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

8/10
Das Zitat ist Klasse + Link


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus!

8/10


----------



## Erebod (26. Juli 2008)

5/10

los macht meine signatur fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

find ich ganz gut 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2008)

hab den test iwann auch mal gemacht. raus kam das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Which Final Fantasy Character Are You?
Final Fantasy 7

ich geb dir mal 4/10

EDIT: shardy wech da!^^


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

ich bin auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Which Final Fantasy Character Are You?
Final Fantasy 7

deiner sig geb ich eine 6/10


----------



## Erebod (26. Juli 2008)

ich wollt ja eigentlich immer Cloud haben aber kam fast immer Seph raus^^ 7/10


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus,vllt sieht man die figur zu wenig,9/10?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Hast gerade mit The Gimp das GFX'n angefangen? Glaub ich nämlich, ich bin jetzt wieder eingestiegen^^

7/10


----------



## Nevad (26. Juli 2008)

Nicht übel,aber das Buffed.de dadrin passt nich..

8/10


----------



## Taikunsun (26. Juli 2008)

sieht lolig aus daher 10/10


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

ganz gut 7/10


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

Ohhh du bist cloud beeeeindruckend 9/10


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

damals als du nur die katze hattest haste von mir 10/10 bekommen.jetzt wegen herr der ringe online gibts 1000000


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## QcK (26. Juli 2008)

9/10

Der letzte link ist krass...


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

geil mit den nachrichten und mit kenny (southpark ftw)^^

10/10


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)

10/10

Allein wegen Cloud... FF7 > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

mmh schön^^ 9/10


----------



## Arikros (26. Juli 2008)

9/10 "anders wie ich"^^


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Naja 6/10 
Paladin suxx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)

Mh... ich steh ja nich so auf diesen "Sensemann-Todeszeuchs-Gehabe" aber ich mag diese iPod Verarschen.

5.3547 / 10


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

schlciht und schick 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2008)

yeah two and a half men 10/10


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

4/10 Langweiliger Spruch und keine Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Wenn das Gesicht so wie die Hände aussieht, dann gibt es 4/10, schöner Arsch hin oder her.
Wenn es perfekt ist, gibt es 5/10


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön gearbeitete Signatur! Find den Overlay Effekt vom Render nur ein bisssl zu extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 wenn du iwo her hast. 9/10 wenn sie selbst gemacht ist.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

geil gemacht 9/10


----------



## Squarg (27. Juli 2008)

Sieht nett aus, auch wenns ein bisschen ungleichmäßig ist ^^


----------



## -Agrippa- (27. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

1/10

diese dinger mag ich nicht.


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

zu überfüllt, und das mit dem "Gangsta-Rap!" ist blödsinn, lass die doch hören was denen gefällt.


4/10.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

5,5/10


----------



## iReap (27. Juli 2008)

mhm komische Links + Zitat?

Der Song ist aber ganz ok 6/10

/edit sagt: Dazwischenposter! grml


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> mhm komische Links + Zitat?



was ist an nem arsenal link, emo aufklärungs link und nem video auf youtube komisch? D;

naja, b²t; bild spricht mich nicht an, zitat ist schlecht, wegen dem "chuck norris.." 


4/10.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Flainebaine (27. Juli 2008)

8/10 bilder sind toll, aber das das zweite so versetzt ist irritiert ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

Langweilig... 


1/10.


----------



## Sethna (27. Juli 2008)

Der Name von dem Char is schon geil x) 

Aber die Links...naja

4/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, deine ist auch nicht wirklich eine Augenweide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach was draus, gibt soviele Möglichkeiten

2/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

5/10
Typische Beginner Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine unteren beiden Find ich schick, dauert noch ne Weile bis ich sowas kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber Wirst bald ne Nachricht von nem Admin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Signaturen dürfen nicht höher als 200px sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

5/10

Jo..ich bin aber auch en noob ;D
Oh hab den Sticky ned gelesen^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passiert. Hast du die obere Signatur nach einem Tut gemacht oder selbst freien Stil werken lassen? Find die Leuchteffekte schick, würd sowas gern selber mal probieren, versuchen kann man es ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

Jo , die beiden hab ich selbst gemacht...das wichtigste am Anfang sind aber die Tut's um alles kennen zu lernen...
Am besten meldest du dich in nem guten GFX Forum an ^^

5/10 ^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

brauchst mir nicht jedes mal die 5 Punkte reinwürgen xD

Ja hatte vor 3 Jahren schonmal ne Zeit mit Photoshop arbeiten dürfen. War damals auch in einem tollen Forum angemeldet für die Zeit, gab es haufenweise Tuts zum lernen und einen extra Beginner Bereich mit Betreuer. Allerdings ist die Seite letztes Jahr down gegangen und ich muss mir mal was neues suchen. Kennst du ein paar gute Seiten auf denen ich recht schnell die Techniken lernen kann?


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

5,5/10 ^^

Jo..muss ich mal eben zusammensuchen , dann bekommst ne PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus 8/10
Kannst du mir auch ne PM mit den Adressen schicken Ecstasy?^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

autos find ich nit so doll
4/10

hab meine sig geaendert(fast vollstandig)


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

naja 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

hmmm naja nicht so witzig 5/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt 4/10^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2008)

Joar, 93 Jahre kopieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

9/10 ^^ geiler name
also der schami^^


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Bild ist zwar recht lustig aber so als Thumbnail eher unpassend für ne sig find ich
4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## aggro-gnom (27. Juli 2008)

5/10   is zwar nurn text aber trozdem is lustig ^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, ziemlich überladen.... . Und nicht wirklich kreativ. 

1/10


----------



## David (27. Juli 2008)

0/10

Signaturen werden bei mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## aggro-gnom (27. Juli 2008)

machs besser deine sieht auch scheiße aus


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Naja, ziemlich überladen.... . Und nicht wirklich kreativ.
> 
> 1/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> machs besser deine sieht auch scheiße aus



Piss dir nicht ans Bein, kannst wohl keine Kritik vertragen was?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

juhu du 
100/10


----------



## Shardy (27. Juli 2008)

immer noch 8/10 wegen zitat


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

8/10
Heißt die Serie auf Deutsch nicht anders ?^^


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2008)

10/10

sieht nice aus


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

die is auch stylo^^
auch nettes zitat wers versteht^^

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

hmm 7/10


----------



## Kappi (27. Juli 2008)

9/10 die katze is cool^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

bisschen lahm :/ 3/10


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> bisschen lahm :/ 3/10



Hehe nicht schlecht 9/10 wegen Vista :p


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (27. Juli 2008)

netter pc xD 6/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2008)

5/10 weil ich die musik nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Hmm schöne sprüche *signatur runterblick* ja gefallen mir sehr^^ 9/10


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

mal ne neue,mit der ich aber immernoch nicht zufrieden bin-.-

-links,naja
-geniale katze
-08/15 banner
-link nicht gesehn
6/10


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Squarg (27. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

10/10 bleach eben


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Ich sag ja,BLACk teil weg und thumbnail ganz zeigen,dann wäre es ne 10/10
so 6/10,wegen dem thumbnail :/


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

ahhhh die doove^^ milchtüte mal wieder aber der spruch is cool und der thread auch 10/10


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

die sprüche sind crap,aber die animationen sind genial xD
vorallem die GH verarsche
*10/10*


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

jeder sollte eine/n chopi haben hach ich bin dein fanboi xD^^ 3k post wtf


----------



## Squarg (28. Juli 2008)

8/10 

Schöne Gifs ^^
Selber gemacht ?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

linkes 0/10
rechte find ich lustig 8/10
armory ist nicht einfach nur text 9/10

= 8+9/3 = 6/10


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

> = 8+9/3 = 6/10


8+9/3 ist aber 11 und nicht 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--
schön gemacht,ich will sowas auch können 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (28. Juli 2008)

Hmmmm mein Taure ist Warri....für mich zählt nur Stahl und Blut ;P

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 8+9/3 ist aber 11 und nicht 6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



8 + 9
durch 3
gibt 11 .. ?
meine nicht 9/3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt schon meine rechnung

windoof rechner 4tw der meinte gibt 5.6666 = 6

@vorposter naja find zitat gut rest ignorier ich gekonnt ^^ 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2008)

wie immer 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. Juli 2008)

Ja also 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

0/10 ein Bild halt, langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. Juli 2008)

Hey Minas *ZuWink*

Na klar 100/10 wie immer bei Dir, Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

der panda halt 10/10 

jop sind teils selber gemacht


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Hey Minas *ZuWink*
> 
> Na klar 100/10 wie immer bei Dir, Minas
> 
> ...



danke^^^aber der über dir was sonst wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 .. die 3 gifs sind zuu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FUCK YEAH !!!


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

10/10 +10 frauenbonus = 20/10 hmm


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

10/10.
Gutes Zitat mit wahrem Inhalt.

Und das Bild sieht sowieso cool aus.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

ist das nid alk? oder so^^
kp schaut gut aus nur bisle gross find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

weil vom selben server... 5/10


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

weil toll un so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 xd


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

die wohl aller aller tollste signatur die ich je gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11/10.


----------



## Bentok (28. Juli 2008)

4/10

Nen bisschen langweilig :O

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Nen bisschen langweilig :O
> 
> ...


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Rappi (28. Juli 2008)

Naja, ganz schön, aber auf Dauer ist es etwas störend z.B wenn man einen Post liest und dauernd die Signatur blinkt.

7/10


----------



## Shardy (28. Juli 2008)

das mit schäuble gabs schon ,aber ich finde das so geil 10/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

ganz lustig. ;D 8/10


----------



## Shardy (28. Juli 2008)

naja ein bisi trist...=( 4/10


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

hat was aba jeder lilty basht cloud rein aus stylefragen

7/10


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

Dazu sag ich nichts mehr...guck 1-2 Seiten weiter hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (28. Juli 2008)

find ich richtig gut gemacht 10/10


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

3/10 - nich wegen der Serie aber ich kann Cloud nich leiden^^

Edith gibt abe noch +3 für den Spruch


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2008)

Nett,schön schlicht 9/10,ich mag ja keine graue schrift hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

Ich halt ja nich viel von mutter erde aber der andere threat schon 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

7/10 ohne das hdr fnd ich schauts besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (29. Juli 2008)

10/10 find ich iwie gut


----------



## Shadowfly (29. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 10/10 find ich iwie gut




Jo Wayne kenn ich ^^

naja nett Bilder aber irgendwas fehle (Gut ist bei mir sicher auch so ^^)

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

hmm n bissel wenig aber wahr^^ 6/10


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2008)

kaum wird die hdro sig geflamet ist sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja schade aber war halt 0815
7/10


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kaum wird die hdro sig geflamet ist sie weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die is jetz noch mehr 0815 aber als ich mir der lotro 0815 bewusst wurde dacht ich mir mach ma gleich die ober 0815 und haun sephiroth rein^^ 8/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Sephiroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allein für den gibs 10/10


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

Shake it Baby!!! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2008)

haste gut gemacht,10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

lol xD 10/10^^
ahhh falscher thread wollte avatar bewerten sry :X


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

Bank hab ich iwo weiter hinten schon mal bewertet...glaub das waren 9/10 oderso^^


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

ist gut - 8/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (29. Juli 2008)

hmm.. sex sells..

eigentlich ziemlich langweilig, und die tante da mit dem wackelndem arsch ist einfach zu verpixelt.

4/10.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Juli 2008)

Naja. Etwas langweilig. Geb dir aber trotzdem mal 6/10.


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

Massiv, groß, eindeutig, überzeugend - gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 (-1 weil oben und unten rechts nicht sauber abgeschnitten)


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

8/10 weil das mit der Sig in der Sig ne schöne Idee is ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

ansich gute texte nur bisle viel ^^ + allvatar = 5/10 .. mag allvatar überhaupt nid

aber zuu geiler ava .)


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

lang nicht mehr gespammt hier^^

minas 10/10


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2008)

@ dragon1

Zitat: Gut!
LP-Fan: Super!

gesammt aber nur 7/10 da du eigentlich nix selbst gemacht hast


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

ajoar , schaut ganz nett aus , 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

goil
10/10


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Zitat gut  2
Spruch gut 2
Lp gut  2
Open PvP Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

nicht beide gleich gross..
rechtes nid selbst gemacht
7/10 für wackel po 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andere bewerten bringts nid .. sich selbst bewerten is lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thravvn (30. Juli 2008)

lustig


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

schaut n1 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders 1.5 ist gute auszeichnung
10/10 sofern selber gemacht


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

vid nich angesehen

2/10


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juli 2008)

Das Fähnchen weht im Winde...am schönen Sommersstrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat was... 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

4/10

fand deinen Alucard ums tausendfache besser !

Wenn du ihn nicht benutzen willst , kannste mir ne sig machen? Nur mit meinem Namen halt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> fand deinen Alucard ums tausendfache besser !
> 
> ...


4/10


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

naja 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

9.9/10


----------



## Knowme (30. Juli 2008)

das buffed zitat ist top, das du ein linkin park fan bist ist ein flop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

nur das mitm emo ist cool rest doof 5/10


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

das kleine ding bekommt es immer ^^ lucker der XD
mags immer noch .. anpopp


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2008)

zitat ist gut, stimmt ja auch.
aber ich bin kein mangafan.


6/10


----------



## ReNaMoN (31. Juli 2008)

_Hm naja... ich find des sieht ein bisschen trostlos aus... Nur Text gefällt mir nich so wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geb dir ma 5/10_


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

xD renamon ist doch so ein dignimon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geiler ava *mirgefallentut*

und sig schaut nicht schlecht aus 9/10


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

war da ganz am anfang auch schon die olle im hintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

nö die hatte nen anderen hintergrund
die vordere gar keinen ^^ und die hintere so nen vollmond und hockte auf soner kante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild is irgendiwe verschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint 7/10 .. nixmögen verschwommen style


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2008)

schick schick 9/10
Edit: Scheiss Zwischenposter -_-


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

bin nicht scheisse .) nur schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgnedwo schonma bewertet
9/10 -1 wegen dem lamer .. ist zu oft realität und stresst jeden informatiker .D


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum? Darum ;P!


----------



## ReNaMoN (31. Juli 2008)

_Ui der Banner sieht echt gut aus *freu* 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Danke ;D
Deins is simpel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find ich toll 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

8/10
da anemies > fast all


----------



## ReNaMoN (31. Juli 2008)

Hm cooles Zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

7/10 ka wieso^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

genau pazifismus is ganz scheiße -.-

1/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

und wieso 1/10?

und was hatt diese komische fahne am strand zu bedeuten 1/10 wenns irgendein grund hatt sag ihn und ich denk nochmal nach.


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

5/10 dass kommi is super aber alles in allem ein wenig öde


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Die Sprüche sind Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur der 2. ist so standart, und ddas BIld mag ich nicht
7/10


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

also das zweite gefällt mir besser 9/10 
bin selber priest die aufmachung is super und animation auch aber flackert


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

spruch nr1 5p
nr2 4p
ninja 0p
9/10


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

6/10 - Zu viel Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 8/10
> da anemies > fast all


Is ja garkein Anime! Ist ein Beat'em UP wie Tekken doer Streetfighter :O. Mit tollem Karten System ;D

Mannu :'( da war wer schneller aber das passt hier auch mit dem Text *hust*

UND es heißt animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

shite sieht danach aus^^xD
naja dan halt 7/10 da trotzdem huebsch


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

Meins?


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

Den ersten spruch find ich gut,hab ich auch noch nie gelesen,der 2ist an sich gut,aber in zuviele sigs und sowas mag ich nicht,der ninja ist eh dreck
4/10,wegen 2 u. 3,wenn du das rausmacht und den 1spruch eine anständige farbe,wie schwarz,gibst siehste von mir ne 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

ich weis net wie
und der ninja is nur zum test drinne


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

Pack den text einfach in folgendes...
Aber mach ruhig,wie es dir am beten gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[codebox][/codebox]


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

Gefällt dir dass (nur ein text is i-wie öd


----------



## lollercoaster (31. Juli 2008)

verdammt ist das philosopisch dafür bekommste 7/10


----------



## Offlinemaker (31. Juli 2008)

thx und deins is mörderisch 
7/10 coole bilder aber bissl zu viel


----------



## HippieO (1. August 2008)

7/10
6/10 weil ich den fetten Spruch schon kenne
8/10 wegen dem Spruch darunter und wie du ihn benutzt hast xD


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Offlinemaker (1. August 2008)

@HippieO 
wie du kennst den ersten schon den hab ich selber gemacht


----------



## chopi (1. August 2008)

hey,ich hab dir ja 10/10 versprochen und +2 wegn dem 2spruch,sind also 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok,ich hab ja noch ein problem "Toten---- Also" bei also ist ein zeichen platz,nach toten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja,das war grad sehr kleinlich^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (1. August 2008)

juhuu^^


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Um jemanden eines Mordes zu Überführen braucht man 3 Dinge: einen Toten, einen VerdächtigeN <-----, Beweise.
Der perfekte Mord ist also einer ohne Verdächtigen, ohne Beweise und ohne Toten---- Also ist der perfekte Mord gar keiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 aber würd das noch ändern xD


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Um jemanden eines Mordes zu Überführen braucht man 3 Dinge: einen Toten, einen VerdächtigeN <-----, Beweise.
> Der perfekte Mord ist also einer ohne Verdächtigen, ohne Beweise und ohne Toten---- Also ist der perfekte Mord gar keiner.


Seit wann kümmert *dich* die Rechtschreibung? =P

Btt:
9,9/10 Punkten.


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Einfach nur dumme Sig...
Bäh Pfui igitt bleib weg 
0/10


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

6,5/10


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

10/10 des is genial mit denn Blitzen


----------



## Offlinemaker (1. August 2008)

stimmt
9/10 nur pic...


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Da is aber auch noch Schrift ein Satz immerhin ^-^ und deins find ich cool
8,5/10


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

immer noch 6,5/10 ^^


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Hast du was gegen mich?Immernoch 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

Nein wieso ?

6,5/10


----------



## Mondryx (1. August 2008)

öhm...ich geb dir einfach mal 9/10^^


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Bisschen trostlos is ja nichma Text im Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

4/10


Einfalls los. Bis auf das mit dem Pazifik..................^^


----------



## Knowme (1. August 2008)

sehr leer, und dein Charakter ist bei Buffed auch nicht mehr verzeichnet.


2/10


----------



## Dim (1. August 2008)

Song of the Day idee find ich ganz gut sonst naja, 5/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (1. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

1/10
spielzeiten interessieren glaub ich nur dich

/edit @Urengroll
wtf?
pazifismus&#8800;was mit pazifik^^
wiki:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pazifismus


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

Lass ihm doch im Glauben das Pazifismus die Religion der Pazifik ist xDD.
6/10

Und Renamon: Das Gesammtbild machts, ich hab bei mir zb auch kein Text drin weils mir dann zu überladen wäre ;P.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

7/10 einfach nett anzuschauen


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

8/10 
@phul: Ja schon klar aber nur ein Bild und garkein Text oder sonstiges find ich halt ein bisschen trostlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

6,5/10


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

10/10 wie oft willst du meine sig noch bewerten-.- du sollst die sig anderer bewerten und nich meine 10 mal!-..-


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

@Bankchar 8/10! Nich wegen dem Bild sondern wegen dem Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dich hat ich ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Renamon Schwarz Weiß is auch trostlos ;P, ah ne da is ja noch Pink! *duck*


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

Ich geb dir mal ne 7/10



> 10/10 wie oft willst du meine sig noch bewerten-.- du sollst die sig anderer bewerten und nich meine 10 mal!-..-



Kann ich doch nüx für wenn immer deine sig grade dran ist bewertet zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HippieO (1. August 2008)

8/10 cooles Bild
wie wär's wenn du einfach mal in einen anderen Thread posten würdest ^^'


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

5/10 .. Standart :<

Der Text ist aus einem Lied einer meiner Lieblingsbands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

7/10



> wie wär's wenn du einfach mal in einen anderen Thread posten würdest ^^'



Ich kann doch wohl posten wo und wann ich will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Ach mensch immer dieselben bewerten is doof...
Also mach ich ma Pluspunkte 10/10


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

Nett 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (1. August 2008)

? 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

englischgerman?
doofes zitat bild ok
2/10


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

Zitat ist super, der Rest versauts ein wenig... 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

hy emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9.9/10 finds cool


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Villano (1. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

house is cool aber iwie langweilig 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

5/10
wenig und der pazifistenspruch zieht net
aber zitat is cool


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

10/10 nun hast ja fehler behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (2. August 2008)

10/10. Die ist ja mal geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

mh guinnes *sabber*

11/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

hehe ja das war lustig aber ein wenig zu wenig inhalt.
8/10


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

@ blood 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ zwischenposter -.-  8/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Pickpocket (2. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

0/10 
unable...blblabla


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2008)

sry 3/10 kann die langsam net mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (2. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

0/10 öhhhhhh was sollte man darunter verstehen?


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (2. August 2008)

7/10




Crackmack schrieb:


> 0/10 öhhhhhh was sollte man darunter verstehen?



Tja...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Da ich glaube zu wissen woher du das hast geb ich dir mal 4/10.


----------



## For-Free (2. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Nicht bewertbar, da nicht vorhanden x/x


----------



## For-Free (3. August 2008)

7/10

Eigentlich sollte bei mir nen Avatar sein oO (ich sehe einen)


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

SIgnatur = Das was unter dem Geschriebenen Text steht, Avatar = Das Bild unter deinem Namen.

Bezüglich deines Avatars: 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (3. August 2008)

Ach du kacke, verlesen...ich bin ja auch doof! *schande über mein haupt*

Ich war felsenfest der Meinung, Avatar gelesen zu haben. Ok ignoriert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2008)

Null von zehn.

0/10

Zero from ten.



Mehr weiß ich nicht. :>


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

4/10 für den Slayer spruch

Das Bild is mir zu gross, und zu WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (3. August 2008)

T3h schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur ein Kind, dass sich mit einem solchem Namen und einer solchen Signatur profilieren will.... aber eigendlich strohdumm ist....


----------



## Bankchar (3. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Bösermensch (3. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2008)

0/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (3. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2008)

1/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (3. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

das erste bild find ich geil 10/10 dafür
das andere naja .. nette gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich frag mich wiso ihr 20% von illidan habt und nur 25 von tk? tk ersten 3 bosse sind nur bewegunsbosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär nützlich für euch das zu üben für später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein ja nur ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

9/10 --- Wirklich ein wunderschönes Bild!


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

das obere bild erinnert mich an startrek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3
ninja find ich nid soo toll (wobei sie schon nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
naja 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> 2/10


xD so ne liiiiiiiiiiieebe rachepunkteabzugbewertung ohhh armes kind hier ein schnulli.


minas:10/10


----------



## PlutoII (3. August 2008)

Sieht besser aus als deine frühere

6/10


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus als deine frühere
> 
> 6/10


komischer text.... ich verstehs net sry

3/10


----------



## PlutoII (3. August 2008)

Gronemkrieger wie süß^^

7/10


----------



## Shardy (3. August 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> komischer text.... ich verstehs net sry
> 
> 3/10


----------



## Gigafabi (3. August 2008)

7/10

KA was ich als Kommentar schreiben soll^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Das Bild gefällt mir gut genug für ein 7/10 aaaaaaaber:

Der dämliche "Nicht klicken" Link kostet schonmal 4 Punke...sorry, aber ich hasse dieses Ding.
Bei deinem You Are Mighty - Link steht Freakmaster als Name, nicht Gigafabi ^^ -1 Punkt

Es bleiben *2/10*


----------



## Bankchar (3. August 2008)

5/10  mags net so


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Bild: Sehr Geil.
Rise Against: Gott.

---> 10/10. Punkt.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2008)

@ Rodneymullen:

Sehr schickes Bild, selbstgemacht=super, passt zum Avatar. Bin kein Anime-Fan, trotzdem 9/10


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Dein BILD an sich gefällt mir sehr gut, die Schrift, insbesondre das "Lvl 70 Warlock" hättets du weglassen sollen, das kann man sich nämlich auch so denken, wenn man auch nur minimale Ahnung über das SPiel aktuell (so wie ich) hat.
Ansonsten sehr, sehr cool.

9/10


----------



## Yuukami (4. August 2008)

ich mag den naruto hipe net so 
aber 7/10


----------



## Yuukami (4. August 2008)

*in den thread nochmal reinschau*
*doppel post gemerkt*
*ups*
*ändern*
*pfeifend den thread verlassen*


----------



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

Gefällt mir... Irgendwie zuuuu Animiert... Ich finde ja statische Bilder als Signatur am schönsten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist geschmacks sache...


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2008)

1/10
normale amory


----------



## Floyder (4. August 2008)

11/10.

Zitate sind witzig, Linkin Park ist geil, Open PvP ebenfalls.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

2/10

Uralter Spruch, kein Bild


----------



## Shardy (4. August 2008)

allein schon wegen den lied bekommste von mir ne 8/10
-aber ich mag keine ninjas -1 punkt
-aber warhammer ist schon toll +1

=am ende bleibt es bei der 8/10


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> allein schon wegen den lied bekommste von mir ne 8/10
> -aber ich mag keine ninjas -1 punkt
> -aber warhammer ist schon toll +1
> 
> =am ende bleibt es bei der 8/10



5/10 mag die Serie nicht :/


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

bissl zu viel Werbung, zu wenig Individualität

3/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (4. August 2008)

link ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber zitat nicht so
7/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (4. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

0 / 10




btw find ich meine eigene signatur  selber doof


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (4. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ui schwul als beleidigung


0/10


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Hammerbild.

11/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

kirbey is der runde mario.

3/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

zu geil

9/10


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

klasse bild 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## CocoSylt (4. August 2008)

coool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

EPIC FAIL/10
werbung inner sig


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

@ den händler da: mach die sig mal lieber weg. buffed sieht sowas nich gerne


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

7/10 :>


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

der 10/10 bankchar standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

warste aufm wacken oder was? das force hat doch keene beleuchtung- oder?

egal, hauptsache laut:
0815 / 0815


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

8/10, Möwen FTW!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

nene wacken nächstes jaht vllt wenn das geld reicht^^

das da war auf irgend nem jan delay konzert. da war ich aber leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

mein letztes konz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kuhle sig übrigens

10/7


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

hmm sieht komisch aus. is also interessant^^

mein letztes konzi war des hier http://grassyworld.net/content/s%C3%BCdwinsen-festival-2008


sooo aber nun mal btt^^:

die sig is zwar immer noch geil aber n bissl mehr könnte da schon hin


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

hm sieht cool aus, wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen................^^


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hm sieht cool aus, wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen................^^




Hm I dont get it. 

7/10


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Hm... 5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

10/10

Find die Knubbelviecher so geil xD


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die sig is zwar immer noch geil aber n bissl mehr könnte da schon hin




so hab n bisschen mehr eingebaut (aber nur n bisschen) .  nacht leutz, hoffe jezz gefällts.


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

10/10 einfavh geil


----------



## jon_x (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ den händler da: mach die sig mal lieber weg. buffed sieht sowas nich gerne



wieso nicht ?
kann denen doch egal sein, außerdem steht in der anzeige weiter drunter das ich nciht gegen die AGB von blizzard vertoße.


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso nicht ?
> kann denen doch egal sein, außerdem steht in der anzeige weiter drunter das ich nciht gegen die AGB von blizzard vertoße.



Du verstößt schon gegen die AGB , aber die sind in Deutschland gar nicht rechtskräftig von daher ;>


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

0/10


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nein, wie da steht verkaufe ch nur die eingesetzte spielzeit und die gehört mir niemanden sonst.
> 
> das ist so als wenn du jemanden dafür bezahlst das er deine steuermacht oder sowas.



Genau das meinte ich doch. Blizzard kann dir nicht verbieten Spielzeit zu verkaufen. Deswegen kommen sie auch nie mit dem Argument dass du gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen hättest weil jeder Anwalt die AGBs von Blizzard in der Luft zerreißt.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

0/10


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> dann versteh ich nicht warum du geschrieben hast das ich gegen die AGSbs verstoße ?
> 
> aer das ist OT, ist vieleicht besser wenn wir das per message weiter diskutieren.



Genau bevor ZAM hier die Ban Axt schwingt :>


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

langweilig sry 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

zitat immer noch 10/10
rest naja 
linkin park ist doll .. open pvp als schurke sowiso (ich kenns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von beiden seiten ... wobei schurken ganken mit 60 immer noch mein hobby war)
und das mit pazifismus find ich doof ..
naja egal 9/10

den text unter --- John F. Kennedy --- <-- kommt wieder weg ist nur grad weil mir funpic wieder mal alles futsch gemacht hat


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

10/10^^´ schaut super aus....aöso ich mag mein x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Langsam geht mir die Ani auf den Senkel^^ Trotzdem 9/10

Bin gerade am Lich King Beta Kram saugen..PARTY!!^^


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Ich steh auf Anime...8/10


----------



## pampam (5. August 2008)

naja, 3/10


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

es fehlt noch der spruch

"niemand hat die absicht eine mauer zu errichten" von ulbricht.

ansonsten witzig
beverly hills 90 210 / beverly hills 90 210


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

ich mag kein emo gedaddel und fotos von hässlichen kätzchen

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (5. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zachrid (5. August 2008)

6/10

Meh!


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Doctor Who mag ich nicht

4/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (5. August 2008)

4/10



> Einfach nur ein Kind, dass sich mit einem solchem Namen und einer solchen Signatur profilieren will.... aber eigendlich strohdumm ist....



Dank dem, was ich in letzter Zeit von dir gelesen habe, bist du schon längst in den oberen Rängen der schlechtesten Buffeduser.




riesentrolli schrieb:


> ui schwul als beleidigung
> 
> 
> 0/10



Peinlich wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

stimmt mir fehlen 50% um ahnung zu haben. ich bin ja nur halbschwul

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JiQX0U9582c


----------



## Bankchar (5. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## mumba (5. August 2008)

9/10

Finde hier sollten jedoch nur selbsterstellte Sigs rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

etwas lang aber ansonsten schick

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

nett aber ich persönlich finde ja den spruch "der kluge gibt so lange nach bis er der dumme ist" besser

8/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (5. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist WoW-Szene down oder warum bist du hier?
0/10 Punkten, selbtverständlich!


----------



## Phoe-Nix (5. August 2008)

Njoa ne 6/10 Punkten ~.~


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (5. August 2008)

7/10




Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll ich mit WoW-Szene zu tun haben? Und für wen hälst du mich?


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

0/10  kann man für die sigi reporten?


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> 7/10
> Was soll ich mit WoW-Szene zu tun haben? Und für wen hälst du mich?


Eine Vermutung, in Bezug auf deinen Namen. Ich halte dich für einen ziemlich dreisten/dummen Menschen.


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> 0/10  kann man für die sigi reporten?


Die Signatur ist aus South Park, aber der Name ist ne Sauerei!


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Signatur ist aus South Park, aber der Name ist ne Sauerei!



der name ist wirklich schlimm...vor allem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok ich bekenne mich als ein nicht sp-fan, ich gucks aber nunja gibt besseres Fg oder Simpsons^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> Finde hier sollten jedoch nur selbsterstellte Sigs rein
> 
> ...



tun viele ja nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok ehre weniger Xd

klunker wenn du bild wieder willst must pn schreiben ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> 0/10  kann man für die sigi reporten?



ja .. ich habs für sig und namen gradmal gemacht ..


----------



## Valnar93 (5. August 2008)

ganz hübsch...6/10..

das bild sagt mir net viel aber es sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (5. August 2008)

besser als die standart armory 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (5. August 2008)

besser als die standart armory 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> ganz hübsch...6/10..
> 
> das bild sagt mir net viel aber es sieht geil aus
> 
> ...


soll auch nur sexy bild sein xD

schaut lustig aus die pussy .. mag so blutende augen nicht ;( 6/10


----------



## Jegan (5. August 2008)

1.) Gutes Zitat.
2.) Versteh ich nicht

Und mit dem Bild kann ich leider auch nicht viel anfangen. 

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

das 2te ist nur vorübergehend .. hab paar signaturen für paar leute gemacht .. und mein ftp platz ist gelöscht worden .. damit ich weis welche und niemanden vergess halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wiso muss ein bild immer was bedeuten? -.-^^
allvatar 0
addicted .. find ich auch langweilig
der rechtschreibteil hmm ok ..
zitat is lustig

leute mögen oder nicht .. jedem sein ding .. ich mag ihn ansich .. (vlt weil er mich zu nem bier eingeladen hat mal xD)

also 6/10 .. da ich den letzten teil nicht bewerte .. ist jedem seine entscheidung


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

mal sehn:
2 punkte für armory
1 Punkt für den Spruch
10 Punkte für das Zitat(ich liebe diesen Thread)
-5 für den Text.wenn du jemanden nicht magst musst du das nicht jeden wissen lassen
alles in allem

8/10 aber nur wegen dem Zitat

EDIT:das war für Jegan

für Minastirit:
8/10 Anime ftw


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

zu spääät XD
bild +6
terxt +3.9
9.9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (5. August 2008)

Meine Sigi wurde eben nicht bewertet :'( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find den Satz saugeil 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

park tour ? nicht ? ..
dachte heisst so .. sehr geil isses aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zitat kling nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 mit fefällt das komische französisch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (5. August 2008)

10/10 wirst immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

du auch xD wobei mir das geblitze irgendwie mehr gefallen hat .. bei dem stört mich das pixel schwert vom vorderen xD
9/10


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

auch 10/10 als einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

ja schick schick mina was du da kreiert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieviele layers?^^

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

bg 1
bg 2
bg 3
bild 1
c4d 1
c4d 2
bild gesammt 1
text 1

alsoooo 8 ;P
weis nid mir gefällt der umhang nicht .. der is mir so eckig XD 8/10 schaut sonst nicht schlecht aus aber ich seh mehr auf girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

meine sigi hat 24layers oderso^^


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

10/10 also ich mag die^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

9/10, aber nur weil die Tussi mich kirre macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Wie wahr... 10/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

10/10
wie wärs ich der depri geist du der andere ala hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XDD...


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

das sind kirbys do the kirby dance!

8/10 etwas zu emo aber die Katze sieht lustig aus


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> das sind kirbys do the kirby dance!
> 
> 8/10 etwas zu emo aber die Katze sieht lustig aus



Zitat find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild gefällt mir auch : 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> meine sigi hat 24layers oderso^^


24? ich würd paar zusammen nemen dann wärens am ende ca 4 ..
aber ich fasse halt ein paar zusammen oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm 4/10 .. ich prolle mit meinem pc auch nid rum xd


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (6. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Tabuno (6. August 2008)

toll 2/10


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (6. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

hahaha wie witzig [/ironie off]
2/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Bentok (6. August 2008)

xD Mir gefällt deine Sigi immer besser xD 8/10


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

Unlustig 1/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

10/10, wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

10/10

Wiedererkennungswert ist sehr hoch!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Hm ör...hmm... 3/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Jaha, mal was Neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

oberer spruch -10
time to meet again +7
spruch +5


2/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Blacktempel (7. August 2008)

2/10 :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI

xD

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

das selbe wie Heute, 00:35


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das selbe wie Heute, 00:35



Dann schreib doch nich. o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

noch immer (:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

0,00000doppelnullkommanix!!! Und nur weil du nervst!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

ich bin shice drauf...


1/10


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

da ich ne neue SIG hab 

gogogogogo flamed mich zu ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw i love linkin park 8/10


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

flame/10 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achwas, sieht doch gut aus - 9/10
Finde deinen B1ubb schriftzug echt nett, genauso wie den Schamanenausschnitt. Nur das Horde mit den üb0rh4XX0R1337 - &#9556;&#9565;&#9553;&#9580; - strichen suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

gerade dieses horde find ich so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

Musst schon auf bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

natürlich sorry, 

also wenn du das bild selbst gemacht hast 
finde ich es eigentlich recht gut gelungen, hoffentlich bist du nur nicht jeden tag traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die andere sig sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und link zum game hrhr !

8/10


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

naja ich finde die jetzt nicht so gut wie die alte

6/10

edit: böser b1ubb

die sig find ich geil 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> edit: böser b1ubb
> 
> die sig find ich geil 9/10



war das jetzt auf meine bezogen ?


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

4/10

die alte sig war lustiger und bunter.............^^


----------



## PlutoII (7. August 2008)

8/10 Irgendwie find ich des "charakter nicht gefunden" in der mitte stylisch xD


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> war das jetzt auf meine bezogen ?


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> jup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe THX !!!! <3 !


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Sag mal hast du für das 1 extra ne andere Farbe genommen damit man dich nicht mehr bLubb nennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fals nicht oder doch es sieht einfach gut aus.

Also ich mag das Horde auch aber wo bekommt man diese Doppelstriche her?


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

Selfmade gibt immer nen Bonus Punkt. Zuzüglich dem Horde-Faktor + Style-Faktor + Schamanenmultiplikator
= 10/10

Gz nice Sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

hmmm wie spricht man b1ubb dann eigentlich aus?


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

ich denke mal so: b (englisch) dann one und dann wie up   also b-one-up


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du für das 1 extra ne andere Farbe genommen damit man dich nicht mehr bLubb nennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei  mir war der 1 eigentlich immer schon in einer anderen farbe
bei meiner alten sig hat es so ausgesehen b*1*ubb, warum ich das mache, eigentlich keine ahnung
aber mir gefällt es halt besser wenn es irgendwas gibt in einem namen was nicht aussieht
wie die anderen buchstaben.
die hordestriche hab ich mal auf ner webseite gefunden und dort einfach nur kopiert.

hier hast du sie nochmal 
&#9553;&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;&#9568;&#9559;&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;
&#9568;&#9571;&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;&#9556;&#9571;&#9568;&#9565; 
&#9553;&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;&#9562;&#9552;



Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm wie spricht man b1ubb dann eigentlich aus?



man spricht b1ubb, blubb aus 
im internet wird der 1 zum L 
darum auch 1337 schrift = leet schrift

obowhl ich die überhaupt nicht mag, aber blubb sieht kacke aus dacht ich mir vor JAHREN mal
darum mach ich b1ubb ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

naja blubb ist leichter!^^


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

@Qonix:
&#9488; &#9492; &#9496; &#9500; &#9472; &#9474; &#9508; &#9516; &#9524; &#9532; &#9552; &#9553; &#9554; &#9555; &#9556; &#9557; &#9558; &#9559; &#9560; &#9561; &#9562; &#9563; &#9564; &#9565; &#9566; &#9567; &#9568; &#9569; &#9570; &#9571; &#9572; &#9573; &#9574; &#9575; &#9576; &#9577; &#9578; &#9579; &#9580;
Form dir deinen Namen deiner Wahl
zbs.:
So ein Tab war der fehler >.>

```
&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;  &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559; &#9556;&#9559;  &#9573; &#9573; &#9573; &#9573;
&#9553;  &#9553;  &#9553;  &#9553; &#9553;&#9562;&#9559; &#9553; &#9553; &#9562;&#9559;&#9565;
&#9553; &#9492;&#9579;&#9488; &#9553;  &#9553; &#9553; &#9562;&#9559;&#9553; &#9553; &#9556;&#9562;&#9559;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;&#9492; &#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565; &#9576;  &#9562;&#9565; &#9576; &#9576; &#9576;
```
Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry 4 Offtopic :>


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

lol, Zez also das sieht ja echt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

haha zez !!! 

sehr sehr geil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

So hier is ma meine neue Siggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

sorry aber ich find sie scheisse

0/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> So hier is ma meine neue Siggi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mach mich gleich an vor lauter lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor wie du durch die straßen mit dem t4 kopf herumläufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich mach mich gleich an vor lauter lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD Das Bild is mir aus langeweile eingefallen und irgendwie ist es nicht nur "lol" nein es hat schon ein "rofl verdient" 
*aufn Boden lieg vor lachen*

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt xD me @ Illidan Blades


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (7. August 2008)

southpark mag ich nicht,nein,ich finds echt nicht witzig,aber da man folgen aller serien,die was mit konsolen/pcspielen zutunhaben schätzen sollte(  ),5/10


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

Druiden Liebha"bär" oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

`?

Druiden= ftw!
Und nen Link zu einem guten Thread *thumbs up*

7.5/10

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## chopi (7. August 2008)

"Druidenliebhabär"...ich glaub das setz ich mir als titel *reserviert sich den titel hiermit^^*
idee genial,umsetzung...naja...
ausserdem zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


umsetzung/idee


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

Zu groß, kein besonderer Hintergrund, Model einfach beim Modelviewer rausgenommen, einmal mit Photofilter drüber (oder einem ähnlichen Program) und eine 0/8/15 Old Germany schriftart für dein "Buffed Suckt"
6/10


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

@ Zez:
6/10
Anime Signatur ganz Nice, obwohl man da mit nem gescheitem Rand das ganze noch etwas Schmackhafter machne könnte.



chopi schrieb:


> "Druidenliebhabär"...ich glaub das setz ich mir als titel *reserviert sich den titel hiermit^^*
> idee genial,umsetzung...naja...
> ausserdem zu groß
> 
> ...




Naja stimmt schon aussergwöhnlich siehts nich aus, aber ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie man´s besser machen kann. Wenn jemand Ideen für Verbesserungen hat dann PM me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw, lol erstma nen Titel nehmen der Druidenliebha"bär" heisst na gut wenn du den reserviert hast np, such ich mir was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Bentok


----------



## chopi (7. August 2008)

zu allererst würde ich mal den link zu imagehack rausnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kommt nämlich sehr scheisse rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> 5/10



2/10

1. wegen deinen namen 
sorry aber man kann sich einfach nicht buffed suckt nennen wenn man in dem forum aktiv ist.

2. sieht das bild einfach nur schlecht aus


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

Sehr schön, wie immer 8/10
@Bentok & Chopi:
Etwas editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. August 2008)

zu deiner sig hab ich doch garnichts gesagt^^
ok,du hast nen rahmen rausgemacht,das sieht schonmal besser aus,aber der rahmen ist leicht transparent,das sieht wuieder schlecht aus,mach den mal lieber ganz undurchsichtig


----------



## Bentok (7. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wie immer 8/10
> @Bentok & Chopi:
> Etwas editiert
> 
> ...




Ich kann Chopi nur zustimmen + Rahmen = eindeutig besser, vielleicht noch nen Ticken ne andere Farbe (das ist jetzt Geschmackssache) aber sonst wirklich viel viel besser:

8.5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2008)

sry abe das einzig geile an dem pic is das offspring shirt^^

4/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Oô
10/10 weil Katzööö!


----------



## iReap (7. August 2008)

ganz gut 8/10


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

lol der spruch ist hammer 10/10

42: die antwort. Chuck Noriss: der Herrscher und 1337: ATHENE!!! i am the best paladin of the world i am the 1337 KING YEAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Das Bild gefällt mir. Der Spruch ist sowas von dämlich.

5/10


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

10/10, alleine schon wegen dem ersten Spruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

3/10

Knuddels für Arme?


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Knuddels für Arme?



Knuddels ist für Arme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bankchar: 8/10


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

6/10




Bankchar schrieb:


> 5/10



Ja, ich weiß, dass damit nicht meine Signatur gemeint ist.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Doppelpost.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Bild gefällt mir. Der Spruch ist sowas von dämlich.
> 
> 5/10


der spruch ist aus forrest gump du -.-^^

bei dir immer noch selbe ehm was war das -.- kp 8/10 oder so .. find nur das mitm pazifismus total langweilig ..


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

dafür das du die schon ne ewigkeit hast und ich saie mit dir verbinde 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

7/10
Nette Zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Also doch was ganz anderes gemacht
Also jetzt mal abgesehn von diesem schwarzen Teil links ist sie schonmal ziemlich gut gemacht,die schrift passt,an den rändfern vllt n bischen unscharf
Das Teil links hätte man besser machen können,ich weis nicht wirklich ob das was darstellen soll,aber eine 7/10 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

7/10 

Schattenmudda ftw


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

Das hier ist ne Alpha Version der Signatur, ich bearbeite diese gerade noch, jedoch wollte ich schonma ne neue reintun, denn ich wollte die ganzen Buffies nimmer so erschrecken mit meiner RL/WoW Sigi xDD (die überarbeite ich die Tage)

Aber thx 4 Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
Bentok


----------



## Valdos Theolos (8. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Das hier ist ne Alpha Version der Signatur, ich bearbeite diese gerade noch, jedoch wollte ich schonma ne neue reintun, denn ich wollte die ganzen Buffies nimmer so erschrecken mit meiner RL/WoW Sigi xDD (die überarbeite ich die Tage)
> 
> Aber thx 4 Kritik
> 
> ...



6/10

Also, die Idee allgemein finde ich klasse.
Jedoch sieht man nur ne hälfte vom Kopf, was ich etwas doof finde, und der Rahmen von deinem Chara ist etwas verpixelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Könnt ich mir jedesmal aufs neue ansehn xD drölfzehn/zehn


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2008)

9/10
es fehlt irgendetwas,ka was


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

SOOO, ich hab meine Sigi noch mal verbessert 100% perfekt ist sie nicht, aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr weiter zu verbessern ^^. Deswegen hier das Zwischen Ergebnis.

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

im vergleich zu vorher um einiges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9.9/10


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

8.5/10 > Anime ftw, schöner Rahmen, nicht zu prollig!



Minastirit schrieb:


> im vergleich zu vorher um einiges besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das sehe ich auch so, ^^ thx 4 Comment *freu*
Denke ich werde die Tage diese Signatur mal noch mit einem "Feinschliff" versehen!

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus 9,5/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10, allein schon, weil ich drin vorkomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

10/10
Weil Stimmen in meinem Kopf?
=D


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

9/10 ich mag kirbys und du hast den gleichen spruch wie jonas im icq^^

na toll nochmal neu bewerten: 

ich mag alucard un Ü-eier müssen verboten werden! 9/10


----------



## Syriora (8. August 2008)

9/10 

Der Spruch ist wohl wahr. 
Und das Bild find ich sehr sehr nice, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jonas


Ich hasse dich, aus den tiefsten Abgründen meiner Seele!
Davon abgesehn warst duzu langsam =P

Btt
8/10 Weil nice PvE Drood!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Forrest Gump <3 

11/10

zomfg edit: Alucard 6/10 , weil ihn zeitweise jeder hat -_-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

7/10, ist ja ganz lustig =D


> weil ihn zeitweise jeder hat -_-


Hab mir auch mal überlegt, was von Elfen-Lied einzubringen


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

nyu ist voll hentai ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

9/10
"meine mama hat immer gesagt: das leben ist wie ene schachtel pralinen, man weiß nie was man bekommt"
horst: " Halts Maul forrest!!11"


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> nyu ist voll hentai ^^


Nyu ist Perversling? oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Nyu ist Perversling? oO


Alle hat Offteppich geschrieben =P


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne weil sie KOTAA!!!´s Hand nimmt und sie an ihre brust hällt und dann rumreibt?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ne weil sie KOTAA!!!´s Hand nimmt und sie an ihre brust hällt und dann rumreibt?



Zu früh dafür? warte mal bis Abend is =P
btw: wie spät ist es ? mein vater hat kurz vorm aufstehen gemeint es wäre 16 uhr oder so...-.-*


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Zu früh dafür? warte mal bis Abend is =P
> btw: wie spät ist es ? mein vater hat kurz vorm aufstehen gemeint es wäre 16 uhr oder so...-.-*


16:15^^

BTW, 10/10^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

9/10
Weil du mal aus der Reihe fällst *gg*


> 16:15


Danke


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

PC uhr unten rechts^^

aber nyu ist alleine schon ohne handlung sehr hentai ich meine minirock und hörner die wie die wie die hasenohren von den playboybunnies aussehen?^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> PC uhr unten rechts^^
> 
> aber nyu ist alleine schon ohne handlung sehr hentai ich meine minirock und hörner die wie die wie die hasenohren von den playboybunnies aussehen?^^


Du weißt schon, dass "Hentai" "Perversling" heißt?^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne hentai heißt zeichentrickporno


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> PC uhr unten rechts^^


Kann ich nicht stellen, ohne Wecker und ohne Uhr :>



> Du weißt schon, dass "Hentai" "Perversling" heißt?^^



Darf man Nomen seit neustem als Adjektive nutzen?



> aber nyu ist alleine schon ohne handlung sehr hentai ich meine minirock und hörner die wie die wie die hasenohren von den playboybunnies aussehen?^^


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

> ihr schreibt einfach wie euch die Signatur des Users gefällt, der vor euch gepostet hat.
> 
> z.B.: 6/10, am besten gefällt mir die flammende Schrift. blub.gif
> 
> Vergesst nicht einen kleinen Kommentar zu der Signatur zu schreiben, nicht bloß 6/10



Chatten könnt ihr also im Nachtschwärmer-Thread, im ICQ oder sonst wo! Das ist ein Bewertungsthread und die Hälfte von eurem Gebrabbel ist sehr stark OT. 

Hellsing..gefällt mir, sonst ja eher mau - 5/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Schamane und Christenkritisch?
14/10


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

10/10 ich werde immer ein auto wenn ich in ne garaga gehe brumm brumm^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

> Wer glaubt, ein Christ zu sein, weil er die Kirche besucht, irrt sich. Man wird ja auch kein Auto, wenn man in eine Garage geht.


darf ich fragen was daran Christenkritisch ist? Oo

btt 10/10 Forrest gump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ne hentai heißt zeichentrickporno


Heisst es nicht, das ist das japanische Wort für 'pervers'


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

8/10



> darf ich fragen was daran Christenkritisch ist? Oo



Es zeigt, dass es viele Leute gibt, die einfach nur jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gehn, und dann denken, sie wären Christen, obwohl man dazu eindeutig gläubig sein muss, in diesem Fall entspringt der glauben aber einer gewohnheit , was zeigt, dass viele menschen nicht überzeugt sind, sondern nur 
daran gewöhnt sind in die Kirche zu gehn, ist das kritisch?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

> Wer glaubt, ein Christ zu sein, weil er die Kirche besucht, irrt sich. Man wird ja auch kein Auto, wenn man in eine Garage geht.



Imho hat das reingarnichts mit Kritk an Christen zu tun , sondern ist einfach nur ne Tatsache. Ausserdem gibt es genug Leute die nicht gläubisch sind,  und trotzdem in die Kirche gehen. Und man muss ja auch kein Christ sein , um da rein zu gehen...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

10/10



> Ausserdem gibt es genug Leute die nicht gläubisch sind, und trotzdem in die Kirche gehen. Und man muss ja auch kein Christ sein , um da rein zu gehen...



Das hab ich nicht gewusst...
Sorry, bin seit meiner Geburt konfessionslos und hätte wirklich gedacht, man sollte nur als Christ die Kirche besuchen


----------



## Bankchar (8. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

10/10

begabtester Selbstmacher der Buffed Community


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> begabtester Selbstmacher der Buffed Community


hey,ich machs mir auch sel...aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deins sieht schon nett aus,ich sag einfach 7/10 ohne auch nur eine sekunde zu überlegen,wieso


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht sooo gut. 4/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

10/10 - poppön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Ich hab übrigens erst letztens kapiert,wieso du dich muffin genannt hast,hat das vllt was mit diesem einen rapper und den haschkeksen zu tun? o.O

so,signatur sieht gut aus,ob das zitat jetzt so gut ist,das es in ne sig gehört...8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens erst letztens kapiert,wieso du dich muffin genannt hast,hat das vllt was mit diesem einen rapper und den haschkeksen zu tun? o.O
> 
> so,signatur sieht gut aus,ob das zitat jetzt so gut ist,das es in ne sig gehört...8/10



Ne, aber Weed in einen Muffin zu füllen funktioniert übrigens! Auf den Namen haben mich Kumpels gebraucht... das "black" musst du aber herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Yeah Ichigo und lecker Muffin 10/10


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ne, aber Weed in einen Muffin zu füllen funktioniert übrigens! Auf den Namen haben mich Kumpels gebraucht... das "black" musst du aber herausfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil du ein schwarzer bist?


----------



## Metaa (8. August 2008)

Langweiliges und oft Benuztes Zitat + Sehr Kleines Bild das ich vom Stil nicht besonders Leiden kann.


Wertung: 4/10 Punkte

Grüsse


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

gefällt mir,sogar sehr,auch wenn es nur reinkopiert wurde 9/10,mach nen ordentlichen rahmen drum und es gibt 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

8/10
Qualität des Schilds geht mir voll am popo vorbei, hauptsache man erkennt, was darauf steht!


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Hellsing ist top 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

11/10
Ich kann garnciht aufhören hinzuschauen
*Speichel tropft aus dem Mund*


----------



## Metaa (8. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gefällt mir,sogar sehr,auch wenn es nur reinkopiert wurde 9/10,mach nen ordentlichen rahmen drum und es gibt 10/10



Voila! Ein Rahmen á la Paint.


Grüsse


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

10/10 ich mag den, der gibt einfach nicht auf^^


----------



## Metaa (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> 10/10 ich mag den, der gibt einfach nicht auf^^




Find deine auch ganz Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Besonders das Animierte Links. *Kopf dreh im Takt*  10/10


Grüsse


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> weil du ein schwarzer bist?



wenn du die bilder von ihm gesehen hast .. denke nicht ;P

@vorposter
muahahahaha 9/10 mag s&f


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

nice 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

8/10
So sind wir, warm und brüderlich, doch Warme Brüder sidn wir nicht ... erinnert mich an Gestern :>


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

9/10...
Idioten n seine Signatur aufnehmen ist lustig...^.^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. August 2008)

Juhuuu, wollte schon lang mal wieder ne 10/10 dafür geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oO plödes imageshack, meine Sig wurde gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

*auslach*
Du  hast mich zum lachen gebracht :>
10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Spruch von Ala ist am besten.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

10/10 Weil Schamis sind immer symphatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 9/10 biggrin.gif Der Spruch von Ala ist am besten.^^



Leider nicht im Forum aufzufinden, aber passt super, zum Gespamme gestern, oder? :>


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

8/10 ganz gut, naja die Sprüche sind ok^^[das bild auch] anmerkung: ich bin Inteligent :]


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Oô Teh Pictur..
10/10 


> ruskea puku


 !


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3ist1c, was benutzt du mein Wissen, um anzugeben? XD

Und wieso sagst du hier "Das braune Kleid"? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ath3ist1c, was benutzt du mein Wissen, um anzugeben? XD



Unsere Privaten Gespräche gehen Niemanden etwas an
NICHT!


> Und wieso sagst du hier "Das braune Kleid"? oO biggrin.gif



Es hat eine spezielle Bedeutigung(!!) für mich.
NICHT!
btt: 10/10


----------



## Nevad (9. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

Sig. is ganz ok aber sorry den Spruch fand ich schon immer schei*e. ich hör zwar auch ned so nen Müll aber trotzdem^^" 7/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Hab ich glaube ich schonmal bewertet *kicher*
10/10



> aber sorry den Spruch fand ich schon immer schei*e. ich hör zwar auch ned so nen Müll aber trotzdem^^" 7/10



Jap, der Spruch ist absolut scheiße und ein vorurteil...


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Ich find meine neue sig genial xD Ich hab meine sig mal ein wenig verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alas zitat hat was,bild sieht gut aus,das erste zitat muss nicht immer zutreffen 9/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

10/10 =D
Ich bin in deiner Signatur =D 



> Ich find meine neue sig genial xD


Eigenlob stärkt das Selbstvertrauen, Thumbs up xP


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

10/10 
=D
Was sollen die smileis heißen? Oô


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

du bist "ganz nett" von "voll kuhl"

aber nachdem du mich so toll bewertet hast


TOLL / TOLL


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

psychooooooo   10/10  die möwe rockt^^


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

hmm...nett 
10/10

//und antworte in dem animethread!^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> du bist "ganz nett" von "voll kuhl"
> 
> aber nachdem du mich so toll bewertet hast
> 
> ...



wTffff throooonnnnnttt is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wTffff throooonnnnnttt is back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol blitzmerker


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Ach komm,hör auf mit sonem scheiss
3/10


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

4/10




chopi schrieb:


> Ach komm,hör auf mit sonem scheiss
> 3/10



Nur weil du es nicht kennst, ist es gleich ein Scheiß?


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

0/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

1/10


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

1/10? begründe mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 weil= es einfach schwachsinnig ist^^


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

4/10



Klunker schrieb:


> 1/10? begründe mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil mir deine Signatur nicht zusagt? Und die Personen auf den Bilder einfach hässlich sind? Den einen Punkt gabs nur wegen dem Arschgewackle.


----------



## chopi (10. August 2008)

Ok,was ist das denn?
ich gab dir doch 3punkte oder?
einen punkt,weil du überhaupt was hast
den zweiten,weil es schön schlich ist
den dritten weil sie nicht zu groß ist
mehr hast du meiner meinung nicht verdient
und nein,ich kenns nicht,für mich hat das aber deine mutter niveau


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

Zitat : 10
Thread: 10

(10+10)/2= 10/10 Punkten


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

1/10

Kennt keiner Steve-O?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

doch *meld*

3/10


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> Kennst keiner Steve-O?



konzert ist imemr gut 10/10


stece O jackass udn char bei thug 2?..oder war der bei 1? ne müsste 2 gewesen sein


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

10/10, schafft Atmosphäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Pöser Klunker! Trotzdem 10/10^^


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10, schafft Atmosphäre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich schaffe auch ne schöne atmosphäre^^ wünscht sich doch jeder sowas für zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja 10/10 wie immer^^


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

1/10



Klunker schrieb:


> konzert ist imemr gut 10/10
> 
> 
> stece O jackass udn char bei thug 2?..oder war der bei 1? ne müsste 2 gewesen sein



Genau!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. August 2008)

0/10
Man macht keine Witze über ihn....



> 1/10



lolz...wie kann man das nicht gut finden? x)


----------



## Thront (10. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wTffff throooonnnnnttt is back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi hi minas alles klaaaaa?

zu üba mir: 

find ich voll schlecht.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

sehr nice

9/10


----------



## Bankchar (10. August 2008)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Thront (10. August 2008)

was soll ich sagen- ich machs kurz : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   /  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. August 2008)

Die linke sieht aus wie n crystal-opfer o.O
Joa,ganz nette sig,die möwe bleibt ungeschlagen,die katze ist merkwürdig und die bagger sehn auch zweideutig aus o.O
8/10


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

8/10 hab aba kA wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> hi hi minas alles klaaaaa?
> 
> zu üba mir:
> 
> find ich voll schlecht.



jo immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja geht so .. sooo schön find ich sie nid hmm 7/10


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Also das Zitat kenn ich aus Call of Duty 1, aber da steht nen anderer Name drunter.

Naja Anime kann ich net leiden 

6/10


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

xDD das mit Sido gefällt mir
/join Anti Hip-Hop Alliance (bzw Horde *gg*)
>Rock, Punk, usw ftw!


RL? Woasn des? *Schmunzel*

9/10


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

sieht gut aus^^ 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

da muss n rand oder so rum. sonst sieht de wirbel da links scheiße aus

9,5/10

EDIT: schon wieder dieser wackelpo -___-


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## mumba (10. August 2008)

Die von dem Rouge is geil 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Bewerte die Signatur über dir!

die is n bissl zu pixelig

8/10


----------



## Raskai (10. August 2008)

Grüße

Erstmal hallo an alle, bin neu im Forum und da ich gerade meine Signatur fertig habe, trifft sich der Thread hier ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
@ über mir, aussehen tut das Bild gut, hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Lg


----------



## Tabuno (10. August 2008)

echt schön gemacht8/10


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Schöne Sammlung von Sprüchen die auf´s Gaming als auch auf das gute RL bezogen son
9/10

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Jojo siet gut aus 
Rogue ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jojo siet gut aus
> Rogue ftw!!!
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Diese schwarzen Pünktchen gefallen mir net soo^^

aber der Spruch is Hammer!


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

ein bissle verpixxelt und so ^^

4/10


edit .... 5 / 10 ^^


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

-lambert- schrieb:


> ein bissle verpixxelt und so ^^
> 
> 4/10
> 
> ...



Was is bei mir Verpixelt?^^


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

> Wer die Stickys liest, ist zu dumm selber ein Thema zu eröffnen.




das *hust*


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

-lambert- schrieb:


> das *hust*



Bei mir steht das in ganz Normaler Schrift^^


----------



## Raskai (10. August 2008)

-lambert- schrieb:


> das *hust*



Schöne Sig, coole Page, sollte mich mal drauf umsehen, hab bestimmt noch einiges zu lernen, bin neuling was solche Arbeiten angeht.

Lg

.:Edit:. Ui war zu langsam, @ lambert


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

^@raskai... 8 / 10 ^^ sieht cool aus


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

10/10 nice 

sehr aktuell wenn ich den Wappenrock sehe^^ is das dein Char?

auch zu langsam^^


----------



## Raskai (10. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> 10/10 nice
> 
> sehr aktuell wenn ich den Wappenrock sehe^^ is das dein Char?
> 
> auch zu langsam^^



Ja, ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Lg


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Nette Rogue Sigi, mit ner coolern Animation 9/10, wobei ich persönlich finde, das sie ein kleinen wneig zu groß ist, ansonsten wie gesagt Nr.1


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

genial? jo xD

bzw. der komplette Spruch heißt doch:
9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen, ich sei verrückt, die letzte summt die Melodie von Tetris

oder?

naja 9/10^^


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

hehe

9/10


----------



## Bankchar (11. August 2008)

10/10 wegen den Zitaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

cool 9/10

meine sig is schön nicht?


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

10/10
wie im HiphopThread, sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

das since sieht extremst aus wie shoe.

7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das since sieht extremst aus wie shoe.
> 
> 7/10



Aber Du als informierte Person weißt, was dort steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

8/10

aber nur weil ich schamanen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

Death Note nice sig ist etwas zu groß
aber wayne sehr schön 10/10


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

viel größer als deine ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw 9/10 sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitz22 (11. August 2008)

8/10 weil ich mangas bzw animes mag


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Na ja, 6/10


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

8/10 

wegen Bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. August 2008)

10/10

Kira > all


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

8/10, sieht ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

das obere klingt nett und ich mag leute die sich für andere einsetzen (gildenleader /offi war ich auch schon xD)
und newsposter etc .. ich weis was es oft für nen aufwand ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

das unten mit dein pc .. naja ..hab fast das gleiche system ;P nur ne andere graka und kein vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenflug (11. August 2008)

9/10
nicht  ganz mein Ding aber denoch recht schön


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

leider viel zu hoch .. aber text klingt gut .. naja mod wird sich früher oder später bei dir melden xD¨
9/10 für den text


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

sieht ziemlich gut aus^^

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

schönes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst gemacht?
ts jap ..
und das mit drunken <-- kenn isch xD
den link naja .. zam läst oft sowas liegen

9/10 finds bisle überladen


----------



## Toilettensitz (11. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

wayne? .. Oo .. 2/10 
dar arme steve ;(


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

ich bin mir ned sicher aber jemand hat sowas ähnliches wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

bzw.
leute. was habt ihr eig. kann man nedmal iwo sein wo alle iwie neutral sind. bzw. fidne ich das beide seite verdammt gute Arbeit leisten


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

9/10 das bild sieht ganz nett aus und der kommentar is auch irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

10/10. Death Note ist toll. Wie bereits bei deinem Avatar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

An und für sich ganz ok, jedoch für meinen Geschmack etwas zu groß.
6/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> ich bin mir ned sicher aber jemand hat sowas ähnliches wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt? ... naja ich hab meins selber gemacht ..
genau wie die von kluker und die von lod ^^ ach ich müsst ma wieder machen aber bin zu faul -.-^^
10/10 find sie gut gemacht ausserdem mag ich leute die selber etwas gestalten

edit meint: was meinst du mit dem 2ten? -.-^^ nixkapier


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

@ Minas: Ich glaube, er meint den Konflikt zwischen Buffed und Wowszene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

was denn für ein konfikt? .. buffed hat das bessere forum und wowszene dafür die geilsten serien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (allimania + barlow .. )
und irgendwie nen spannenderen wrath blog .. find ich jetzt weis nicht aber der von buffed ist so wie sagt man .. hintendrein ^^

btt 100000000000000000000/10
pop00000rn


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

9.9/10


----------



## Shalor (11. August 2008)

7/10 Zitat ist echt geil aber die Sprüche scheisse...


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

10/10, ich liebe das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Eindeutig und ohne Widerworte 10/10.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (11. August 2008)

Guinness   nicht so mein ding  aber das Bild ist gut
8/10


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Naja gibt zwar schlechtere aber auch eindeutig bessere Signaturen, sorry Dude:
3/10

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (11. August 2008)

das hellblaue ist in meinen Augen nicht von einer scheisssignatur zu unterscheiden (na,wer hat sowas gesagt?^^)
Das zitat ist für mich schon lange nicht mehr witzig,sry :/
4/10?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

8/10 aber nur wegen dem zitat


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

bild schaut nett aus 
mybuffed gruppe nunja .. kp hab nid draufgeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 weile du sein tust


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Bin durch meine Freundin so ein wenig auf die Anime/Manga (sry, weiss nicht immer 100% was woraus ist) Schiene gelangt. Und allgemein nettes Bild:

Bild: 9/10
Zitat: 11/10 
_________
Schnitt: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

manga und anime ist in etwa das selbe .. das eine ist ein buch das andere ein film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von wo das schuckelchen mit dem schwert is weis ich selber nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das du ava changen musstes find ich doof .. omfg pinke titen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mitm glänzen .. kenn ich nur zuu gut

einzig allvatar find ich hässlich hmm 6/10 syr kann mit dem mist nix anfangen


----------



## Geige (12. August 2008)

nettes mädchen =D
7/10


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

naaaja......   5/10


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

4/10 keinen Plan was das sein soll.


----------



## Tabuno (12. August 2008)

toll was das fürn mist ^^ 2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

der typ erinnert mich an den aus lost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

young buck .. hmm sagt mir nix naja 8/10 weil ich lost typ cool find .. auch wenns warscheindlich um nen hip hoppa geht^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Minas --> 10/10 



> young buck .. hmm sagt mir nix naja 8/10 weil ich lost typ cool find .. auch wenns warscheindlich um nen hip hoppa geht^^



Jap, dieser Kerl macht Rap, aber imho ziemlich guten ;D


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

hellsing gibt halt bevorzugeten bons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 111/1


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Die Zitate sind nciht so meins 5/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

10/10 Weil ich gerade einen Karl Marx lese.


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Danke
Deins auch 10/10 Hellsing ist super
und die Zitate auch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Örm, kappier ich net. (Das erste)

Das zweite ist nen unsinniger Reim, sry.^^

1/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (13. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Tut er 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

0/10
Habs glaube ich schonmal bewertet, naja, lustig íst´s nicht .
Edith flüsterte mir eben, ich wäre zu langsam -.-*


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

Das heisst: "Sind deine Freunde Aliens oder Kommunisten?"
Ich steh net so auf Animes, aber das Pic ist cool und das erste Zitat rockt. 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

5/10 

Ich erkenn da i-wie nix   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich schon halb schlafe xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

10/10
Weil ich mal in den Designthread geschaut habe



> "Sind deine Freunde Aliens oder Kommunisten?"



Oô
Wieso ist es mir jetzt erst bewusst wie verdammt mies ich das übersetzt habe? ^.^
Ich sag ja, ist schon spät!


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Ich mag sie =)
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

10/10
ban tikume plx plx omfg die hatte nen pösen ava !! omFg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 mods die coolen mist machen

*hust* charcha lfg girlfriend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Kann man dir eigentlich mal irgendwann was anderes als 10/10 geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

jup, ne 11/10!


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

drölf/zwölf
13/12 ^^


----------



## Ubnesat (13. August 2008)

Cool!

10/10


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

1/10, armselig...


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

poooooppppeeeeRRRrnnnnn gieEEEvvvv PLxxX000RRRrrr
punkte vergessen 100/100


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

100/100 ist auch was anderes als 10/10, wenn man es in der schreibweiße betrachtet, in der Mathematik natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minas Signaturen sind immer hübsch, deswegen kann ich ohne bedenken 10/10 geben.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

deine jetzige gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 po power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ipo .. hmm da fehlt was oder? hmm ne :X

hmm ich überleg noch ob ich das zitat von charcha in die sig tun soll hmm


> Langsam könnt ihr mich echt mal alle.. :/
> 
> Haut doch eure Möpse hin wo ihr wollt.



10/10 für zEz ZeZ zEZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Das wäre ne geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bewertet bitte Minas Sig, ich musste das einfach schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

wiso meine? -.-
naja ich mach evtl heute oder morgen ne neue .. jenachdem ob ich heut arena mach oder nid .. dann ma kurzzeitig kein weibliches wesen in der sig .. oder doch?
die spannung erwartet euch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Deine sig ist cool 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

deine ist auch icht schlecht wobei mich etwas stört.. da wo die 2 hmm männer? mehr oder weniger ^^ zusammen kommen ist es irgendwie komisch flach .. genau wie im schatten
und was das mit dem lies tell me zu bedeuten hat weis ich auch nicht

aber alles in allem bei selber mahcen nicht schlecht 8/10
bei copy paste 4/10


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /10


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

8/10

Ps: der link bei meiner signatur ist neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

muffin wiso neuen acc?

bann? permabann?


1/10
(bradur ziemlich wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> muffin wiso neuen acc?
> 
> bann? permabann?
> 
> ...


Was soll ich den bitte als signatur nehmen?wow-szene banner?=xDD


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Was soll ich den bitte als signatur nehmen?wow-szene banner?=xDD



ka aber ein kleiner satz in einer signatur ist zu wenig


Ps: ich hab ja ihn meiner signatur nicht nur "death note fan" geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (14. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ka aber ein kleiner satz in einer signatur ist zu wenig
> 
> 
> Ps: ich hab ja ihn meiner signatur nicht nur "death note fan" geschrieben
> ...


Wie mach ich bild in die sigi?


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Wie mach ich bild in die sigi?



unter bild einfügen und dann musste den link zu dem bild reinkopieren


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> unter bild einfügen und dann musste den link zu dem bild reinkopieren



ja dan steht da tags nicht erlaubt oder so


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> ja dan steht da tags nicht erlaubt oder so



komisch bei mir geht es dann


----------



## Aremaron (14. August 2008)

0/10 einfach geschmacklos nur nen fan boy satz mehr net


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> komisch bei mir geht es dann



bei mir steht nicht nur fanboy o.0


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Er meinte den über dir...
@den,der bilder einfügen will
	
	



```
[img]*url des bildes*[/img]
```
 sollte gehn,vllt hast du die adresse der seite und nicht die des bildes genommen?


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Er meinte den über dir...
> @den,der bilder einfügen will
> 
> 
> ...



Möchtegern das als sig bild haben http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbnv7CJA...erNIGHTWISH.jpg
aber hab auch das mit img usw geamcht und das ist die des bildes,klappt aber nicht


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Ah habs,ist aber zu groß,kennt einer ne seite wo man sigis kleiner machen kann doer so?Will ein bild von nightwish aber bei google bidler gibts entweder zu große oder welche mit 200x200 oder weniger aber die sind dan müll


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

1/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

2. satz ist der beste!!! 8/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Völlig verpixelt und ein unfunktionierender Link - 1/10


----------



## Monyesak (14. August 2008)

5/10 ^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Jetz hab ich 2 nicht verpixelte und nicht kapputte links^^

8/10


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

8/10
auch wow-szene fan


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

ein ganster und mag keine zitronenbäume .. hab lieber zitronenkuchen oder so ..
ehm 2/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Gott verdammt!Erstmal klappen diese sigi bilder und aufeinmal geht ein link davon kapputt,aba warum?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

also bei mir steht
wow-szene fan!!!
[bild] <-- is aber kein bild drin xD

und ein bild von der sängerin aus nightwish oder so .. aber die schaut voll pummelig im gesicht aus auf dem bild Oo
5/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein ganster und mag keine zitronenbäume .. hab lieber zitronenkuchen oder so ..
> ehm 2/10


Oo wie bist du denn heute drauf?
Topic: 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

gang zut ansich xD
aber mag hip hopper nid .. ausser eminem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem hab ich seit 2 stunden nur psyco mukke drin .. XD

immer noch 5/10

edit meint: mist nid beide gleich gross -.-


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2008)

10/10

Die Idee von der Kh sig ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist imo auch deine beste bis jetzt ^__^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

danke :=)
edit meint: nun sind beide gleich gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

10/10

sieht nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

deathnote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. August 2008)

OOOooooooOOO!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Minastirit mach das weg das ist meins!


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

3/10 dank dem Schriftzug, der ganz net aussieht


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Minastirit mach das weg das ist meins!



was ist deins?
@vorposter 9/10 mag hellsing


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

ich bewerte mal nur das neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10, eindeutig!


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Muffin hat auch nur irgendwelche Rapper in der Sig,
Young Buck kenn ich noch, aber wer ist der neue? Oô
4/10


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

-.- zwischenposta

wir sind aliens..

allimania

slipKnoT

3 für jedes = 9/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Muffin hat auch nur irgendwelche Rapper in der Sig,
> Young Buck kenn ich noch, aber wer ist der neue? Oô
> 4/10


Das in der Sig. IST Young Buck Oo


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

nun erkennt er es nimmer weils nid steht ..^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Minastirit mach das weg das ist meins!



sag ma was du damit meinst -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Sprich Claudio!
*kicher*


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Oo^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

3/10 find die alte irgendiwe besser .. da hat mich der buck what ever .. an den von lost erinnert..


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

das isn sig fehler ..
5/10 find das bild unten schuat so doof aus ^^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

nononononononononononono das ist kein sig fehler ist extra so!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

+3 punkte für die döner bude .. aber mir gefällt das bild immer noch nid .. find die schaut doof rein^^


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

10/10 für Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Meine bude ist bissel zu groß ne?

7/10


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Zu groß, und Döner die weniger als 2€ ---> Gammelfleisch^^

7/10


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

mainstream 2/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Wenn ich das wort mainstream noch einmal höre gibts bombenanschlag


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Bombenanschläge sind Mainstream versuchs mal mit ner Seuche oder so, is mehr underground.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> Wenn ich das wort mainstream noch einmal höre gibts bombenanschlag



Das war anzunehmen, dass sowas kommt
Mainstream...


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

schande über mich ich animiere menschen zu bösen taten, aber das ist inziwschen auch schon mainstream


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

PFFFF ihr seit alle MAINSTREAM,nur ich bin Underground!!!!Hab ja immerhin dönerbude schauste unten


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> mainstream





> Mainstream...



Ich warte auf den Knall.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Nene dafür nicht zitieren,selber schreiben unzwar 120 mal um genau zu sein


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

jaja die döneridee is underground und ich muss zugeben nicht schlecht 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

immer noch 9/10 für 10 brauchts bei mir was zeZiEllEEEEEEEs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

7/10!


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

zu hoch/groß für ne sig

6/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

mmh du bist hexenmeister 5/10 sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

besser als zitronenbaum xD 7/10 .. mag das bild immer noch nid


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

Sieht stark ungeordnet aus, aber sonst ganz guter Inhalt.

6/10


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

keiner will mich bewerten ;( 10/10 mach ichs halt selber ...

og og hab ne neue .. also ne "verbesserte"


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

10/10

Der is sooo geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (16. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (16. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. August 2008)

10/10

FF-X for da win


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

hf beim kopieren xD

einzige was ich an mmocluster gut find ist dein gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Tabuno (16. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht so, sorry 3/10


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

10/10, das ist goldig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. August 2008)

10/10 - Nur für dich Schnubbel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

find ich irgendwie cool

9/10


----------



## Bentok (16. August 2008)

Ganz nice gemacht 8.5/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

lol schimanski woher kennst du jungsound das?^^ 8/10

und wieso heisst Völigbuffed jetzt Tonk-Pils MACH DAS WEG sonst wist du nieeee Mod
erst wenn du mod bist Blöddsin machen (siehe tikumes Po avatar)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. August 2008)

Joar, ganz nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

EDIT: Da ZAM so freundlich war, mich umzubenennn war meine Signatur nichtmehr aktuell. Ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

wie freundlich?


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Warum machste den 2 homosexuelle anime menschen in deine sigi?Naja wurscht

5/10 weils irgendwie lolig aussieht^^achso und mein name wird jetz auch geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

0/10 xD next week s4 brust lalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm vlt mach ich später noch wenn ich bock hab vlt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Warum machste den 2 homosexuelle anime menschen in deine sigi?Naja wurscht
> 
> 5/10 weils irgendwie lolig aussieht^^achso und mein name wird jetz auch geändert
> 
> ...



weils ich schön find^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. August 2008)

0/10 bäh


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

was bäh?


----------



## Bankchar (16. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 0/10 xD next week s4 brust lalalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie 0/10?xDDD haha s4 brust 
Mach mal plz des 2. xD

7/10 für auror


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

6/10


ps: @kamui ach das sind 2 typen? dachte das wär ein typ und ne tusse o.0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

naja ne Tusse mit kurzen haaren und nem Männerkörper^^

Ja sicher sind das 2 kerle

10/10


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Bankchar (16. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Death Note! <3
L! <3 100/10


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

der teuflische barbier aus der fleent street bekommt 10/10 finds geil xD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Danke!
Aber ich bin NICHT Sweeney Todd! >,< meow! Protest! Mich gibts schon länger als den Film!

Über mir: 10/10 :


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Danke!
> Aber ich bin NICHT Sweeney Todd! >,< meow! Protest! Mich gibts schon länger als den Film!
> 
> Über mir: 10/10 :


Ganz ruhig sweeney todd der teuflische barbier aus der flent street ich hab deine emo rasier klingen da*übergeb*


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

YAY~ Meine coolen emo klingen! Ich geh andere Leute ritzen! :3
8/10


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Oha gibt derm ir keine 10/10 also petz ich dich beim dicken bürgermeister da.

10/10 trotzdem^^


----------



## Bankchar (16. August 2008)

6,5/10


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

2. satz lol rest naja 7/10^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

10/10, ganz klar, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10, ganz klar, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe,wir beide nightwish fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du auch 10/10 find ich au geil xD


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

sind halt sachen die nich jeder kennt...
10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

nicht wirklich witzig 4/10


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2008)

Er hat mich weggedrückt...naja...5/10.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dannie (17. August 2008)

9/10  Deppen reinlegen immer geil ^.^ aber der is schon alt fällt keiner mehr drauf rein =)


----------



## Dannie (17. August 2008)

@ K0l0ss wirklich ? o.-


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Find ich irgendwie nicht richtig attraktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

i-wie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

oO Jetzt hat sich das Fenster geschlossen, wie ist das passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dannie (17. August 2008)

10/10    Das Gezeichnete da is lustig  ( °anpoop°)


Der Spruch ich aus cool 



_ @ Shalor soll net attraktiv sein sieht aber lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

6/10 find ich irgendwie hässlich xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

zäääääääääähn vooon zääääääääähn


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. August 2008)

Jo anette die geile sau 10/10


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Is mir persönlich ein bissl zu Schmusig, Kitschig... aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden

6/10


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2008)

2/10 finds nicht so witzich


----------



## Pixel92 (17. August 2008)

7/10



viel spaß dem nächsten der bewertet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

0/10 oO


----------



## Bankchar (17. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. August 2008)

10/10

aber gib dir mal das KLICK MICH


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2/10 finds nicht so witzich



warum muss ne sig immer witzig sein...omg


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (17. August 2008)

lol find ich kuhl 8/10


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

5/10 

aber nur weils xchar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

10/10 omFg *deinen namen in deathnote schreib*
hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

schon viel besser aber noch nicht ganz passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

8/10 langsam schaut deine sig zu lange gleich aus ;(


----------



## Nevad (18. August 2008)

9/10
Super Zitat+Bild aber der Schlüssel passt überhaupt nicht ins Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> warum muss ne sig immer witzig sein...omg


Was soll deine Sig zB denn sonst sein? Geistreich wohl auch nicht :O

Nevad, deine fand ich ohne den text besser. Weil der ist halt so Standard und auch ziemlich unlustig °_° aber des Bild mag ich nach wie vor. 7/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

7/10
Nette Sprüche, aber da fehlt Farbe :O



> Was soll deine Sig zB denn sonst sein? Geistreich wohl auch nicht :O



Finde ich für meinen Teil schon.
Lustig ist sie aber auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## Nevad (18. August 2008)

> Nevad, deine fand ich ohne den text besser. Weil der ist halt so Standard und auch ziemlich unlustig °_°


Die Sprüche sollen nicht lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die "Nuts" sind beim Poker die bestmögliche Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quonix:
In the End 9/10
Warlock: 7/10
Zitate: 10/10

 insgesamt 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 7/10
> Nette Sprüche, aber da fehlt Farbe :O


Das ist ein Songtext-Ausschnitt von der aktuellen Iced Earth EP "I walk among you" ;> und wozu sollte da (noch mehr) Farbe rein?

Das wusst ich jetzt nciht @Nevad. Wenn man das weiß, hat es wohl einen gewissen Wortwitz *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dennoch fänd ich das Bild ohne den text immer noch schöner. Oder nimm mal ne andere Schriftart, vllt auch was mit Serifen, das sieth immer 'n bisschen edler aus *_*


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

fand die nom nom pandas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

und ja @nevad ich weis der key passt nid wirklich aber das ist halt was ich damit verbinde und ohne den sind es nur 2 chars die sich küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (18. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. August 2008)

immer wieder lustig 8/10


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2008)

nicht so toll gestaltet... 3/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

2/10
Dein Pc interresiert mich ungefähr so wie die Konsistens deines Stuhlgangs.
Außerdem machst du mich neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Bankchar (18. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. August 2008)

final fantasy und rise against <3 10/10


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

King KONG!!!!!!!
10/10 ulululululululluu


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> King KONG!!!!!!!
> 10/10 ulululululululluu


das is net kingkong =( oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine signatur is zu groß !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mh aber 10/10 für dieses lustige tierchen^^


----------



## Muggu (18. August 2008)

5/10 naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

1/10 syr mag allvatar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Saytan hmm 7/10 und dafür soll ich dir ne sig machen tse tse tse ;P


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. August 2008)

alt aber saugeil 10/10


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2008)

2/10. Zitat ist nicht lustig und auch der Spruch ist nicht toll.


----------



## Wray (18. August 2008)

2/10 nich so toll


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/10 syr mag allvatar nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sry okay 10/10 xD


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

8/10

das vich ist einfach nur lustig xP


----------



## Toilettensitz (18. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

0/10



ps: meine signatur ist gut nur wissen alle nicht was für ein anime das ist :<


----------



## Thesahne (19. August 2008)

7/10 Animes sind eig (fast) immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich die serie oder whatever das is net kenn *g* =P


----------



## Bankchar (19. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

jop und die serie bei meiner signatur ist schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

ps: pöser dazwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

Hentai oder wat? was soll das sein? schulmädchen hehe ich kann nur mit schWulmädchen dienen^^ 9/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Hentai oder wat? was soll das sein? schulmädchen hehe ich kann nur mit schWulmädchen dienen^^ 9/10



ne sind keine hentai nur personen von einer anime serie ^^

8/10

sieht schick aus aber ich steh nicht auf schWulmädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

ist ja egal anemie gibt gleich mal 8 punkte wenn ich wissen wuerde welches gaebe es +/- ounkte^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist ja egal anemie gibt gleich mal 8 punkte wenn ich wissen wuerde welches gaebe es +/- ounkte^^


rofl dein zitat xDDDDD scheiße wie doof 10/10 nur dafür xD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

das von meiner signatur ist vom anime

Mai-Hime/ Mai-Otome


ps: pöser daziwschenposter

7/10 aber nur weil dasd vich so komisch guckt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

10/10 find die anderen bilder die die suchmaschiene auswirft ganz doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schaut gut angeordnet aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 find die anderen bilder die die suchmaschiene auswirft ganz doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



9/10

sieht ganz gut aus und du hats es selber gemacht ^^


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Mh... Manga steh ich nich so drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gebe mal diplomatisch 5/10


----------



## Domirex (20. August 2008)

Musste 4 Sekunden gucken um zu sehen was in der Mitte ist, aber ganz nett

8/10

[EDIT]

Na die linke figur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Mitte?

Aber gleiches mit gleichem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

Ich hab da jetzt auch 5 mins raufgestarrt und hab nicht herausgefunden,was das sein soll^^

Naja,sieht aber trotzdem ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## ReNaMoN (20. August 2008)

MURDERER! Geilo 10/10


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## chopi (20. August 2008)

gefallen mir beide,das erste muss nicht unbedingt als zitat dastehn,schön schlicht - 9/10


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

chopi :> das zitat is geil 8/10

Edit: bähhh saytan du dazwischenposter ^^ 8/10 :>


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> chopi :> das zitat is geil 8/10
> 
> Edit: bähhh saytan du dazwischenposter ^^ 8/10 :>


Schicksal ne?Haha 8/10?

1/10 ääätsch!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Schicksal ne?Haha 8/10?
> 
> 1/10 ääätsch!


o_O immer noch 8/10 ich lass mich nich einschüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> o_O immer noch 8/10 ich lass mich nich einschüchtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> -10/10


hör auf zuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will jetz ne andere signatur bewerten !!! -10000000000000000/10


----------



## ReNaMoN (20. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

3/10 endlich ne andere signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

4/10


(ps da hatse deien andere signatur xd)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

2/10 =( mag animes net so^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

war ja klar :< animes sind die besten serien (neben scrubs dr house immer wieder jim udn whats up dad)

immernoch 4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> war ja klar :< animes sind die besten serien (neben scrubs dr house immer wieder jim udn whats up dad)
> 
> immernoch 4/10


das einzige was ich mag is dragonball falls man das zählen kann :> hm gebe mal 1 mehr XD 3/10


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mag is dragonball falls man das zählen kann :> hm gebe mal 1 mehr XD 3/10




naja ich weiß nicht Dragon ball und so sind eher was für kinder o0


die animes die ich normalerweiße anschaue sind 

Death Note
Claymore
Elfenlied
(mehr beispiele braucht man jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


und die sind keinesfalls kinder (kannst ja auf myvideo.de die ersten folgen anschauen)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja ich weiß nicht Dragon ball und so sind eher was für kinder o0
> 
> 
> die animes die ich normalerweiße anschaue sind
> ...


mh werd ich mal machen wenn ich zeit hab^^ und jetz psst wird sonst zuviel off topic xD 3/10^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> mh werd ich mal machen wenn ich zeit hab^^ und jetz psst wird sonst zuviel off topic xD 3/10^^


stimmt naja

4/10

und nun ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

kann ihc nix mit anfangen 2/10


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

6/10°


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

wiso steht da muffin noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hiphoper sind welche die die sprache gemacht haben .. tse ..
5/10 -.-^^ will aleine da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

minas ^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

der schaut puzig aus 9/10


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso steht da muffin noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ey,muffin hat den GANZEN text übersetzt du faule nuss xD
Ahja 4/10 !!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

mir doch egal -.-^^ hopper können sowas von natur aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wiso 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /cry
5/10 immer noch ^^ das giftume.com stört mich .. werbung suxx


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir doch egal -.-^^ hopper können sowas von natur aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist ne porno seite weissu?Das Viech da sieht man in nem Video da


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der schaut puzig aus 9/10


juhu einer der meine signatur mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für saytan gibts 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> juhu einer der meine signatur mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vorhin warens noch 8/10 für dich gibts -10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Vorhin warens noch 8/10 für dich gibts -10/10


btw ich glaub deine is zu groß!!! meine is genau 200pixel hoch und deiner höher !!! ^^


----------



## Sichel_1983 (20. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

p0000rn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 weil ich die girls irgendwie süss find von dem anime


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> p0000rn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du magst ja uach emo girls,z.b. die fetten emos in schülervz viel spass xD

5/10 need kdh 3


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

ne die fetten nid
nur die die ich im msn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne die fetten nid
> nur die die ich im msn hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wohnt eine in berlin?wenn ja gib ma adresse oder auch wenn sie nicht in berlin wohnt mein gemöcht reicht bis dahin xD need msn emos

6/10


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wohnt eine in berlin?wenn ja gib ma adresse oder auch wenn sie nicht in berlin wohnt mein gemöcht reicht bis dahin xD need msn emos
> 
> 6/10


Ach grad eben waren Emo-Girls noch scheiße...
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach grad eben waren Emo-Girls noch scheiße...
> 6/10 Punkten.


sind sie noch!!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wohnt eine in berlin?wenn ja gib ma adresse oder auch wenn sie nicht in berlin wohnt mein gemöcht reicht bis dahin xD need msn emos
> 
> 6/10



pff 3 wohnen in der schweiz und die aus deutschland geb ich dir erst wenn lurock schon da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne die sind meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix bekommen du
doch nid ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pff 3 wohnen in der schweiz und die aus deutschland geb ich dir erst wenn lurock schon da war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blsos sauer weil ich noch 2 wochen frei hab^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

ne weil black so nah an meinem namen ist .. war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich geb allgemein nie eine msn adresse von irgend nem girl raus .. nichtma von meiner ex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 find die werbung immer noch kake und anordnung naja ..
desweiteren is sie afaik zu gross


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne weil black so nah an meinem namen ist .. war schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja du arsch ich mach black muffins namen weg -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

ich mag das putzige tierchen, also 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut viel besser aus und der disco disco is auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur noch das giftube irgendwie .. hmm das verdeckt so blöd das "someone" etwas .. hmm da gabs ma ne version ohne^^

zwischenposter omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10 goethe bäh -.-^^ aber klingt nicht soo schlecht .. war ja auch guter schreiber typ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich mag das putzige tierchen, also 9/10


Und nicht anette?NUR DAS TIERCHEN?WTF mimimimimimimim roflcopter N00b b00n pff tz ey


7/10
edit:@ minas du kak zwischenposter! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Mahc mir mal die 2. sigi plz dan steht dein name größer da xD direkt unter Anette   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10 need imemr noch kdh 3


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

das tierchen is mimma noch niedlich 9/10 (und mit dem rest kann ich nichts anfangen *vorflameswegrenn*^^)

EDITH: Hab gegoogled is also n song von nightwish...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> das tierchen is mimma noch niedlich 9/10 (und mit dem rest kann ich nichts anfangen *vorflameswegrenn*^^)
> 
> EDITH: Hab gegoogled is also n song von nightwish...


Amarath ist song von nightwish du b00n ich BashöR dich weg du kakb00n!!!!Ich bin imbär r0Xx0r! Und Anette ist das Gottsgleiche wesen auf dem Bild,die sängerin,mimimimim makes you emo,käse zum whine?roflcopter no rl hahahah wayne pfpfpf sfohsdfsdfsdfus !!!!111einself^^


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

wegen gaanz pöösen verhaltens 3/10
Edit: ja, n lekkeres käsebrot zu whine, gute idee^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mahc mir mal die 2. sigi plz dan steht dein name größer da xD direkt unter Anette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja sobald ich zeit habe .. gott habe an 2 tagen 18 lektionen schule und am freitag wieder arbeit also stress nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@vorposta 6/10 weil ich goethe nid soo gut find das ich welche von ihm lesen würd^^


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

spruch gut, bild gefällt mir nit und auserdem warum steht da "minastirit"? is das nich ne stadt in  mittelerder(Herr der Ringe)
6/10


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

mal was anderes 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

sowas hat man ja fast noch nie hier gesehen 

6/10


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

7/10 anime is scho schick ne


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

nice 9/10


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> spruch gut, bild gefällt mir nit und auserdem warum steht da "minastirit"? is das nich ne stadt in  mittelerder(Herr der Ringe)
> 6/10


das ist minasthrit oder so
und weil das mein bild ist und mein name hier evtl?^^
@vorposter 10/10 weil du mir menge sucherei erpart hast


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

6/10

@mina äh-ja, srry,(*zurmirselbstsag* "wer lesen kann ist klaa im vorteil!!!")


----------



## mumba (21. August 2008)

Kein Bock zu lesen daher 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Ich denk immer das Bild ist noch nicht fertig geladen o.O
Die schrift passt garnicht,die chars könnten ruhig farbig sein,kein hintergrund,3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

8/10 weil da tipps sind wie man sich im Unterricht beschäftigen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

ich klick allgemein nie auf nen link den ich nicht kenne und wenn du noch warnst sowiso nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn scripte etc von meinem browser sowiso geblockt werden

5/10 war ist coll aber naja gamona .. naja .. nicht wirklich was selber gemacht


----------



## Exolarion (21. August 2008)

Der Spruch is gut^^

Und das Bild... *kopfkratz*

irgendein Konsolen-Spiel?^^
Sorry ich kenn mich in dem Bereich absolut ned aus, mein letztes Konsolen-Spiel war Zelda: Majora's Mask  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Das leuchtende dingsda ( *g* ) passt wirklich nicht,was sollte das eig werden?^^
9/10

//edit - den comic kannste gleich in dem thread aus meiner sig posten^^ alle recht gut,7/10,da nur links :/


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Is mir bisle zu dick irgendwie .. die die du selber gemacht hast mal Fand ich besser.
Nunja Zitat gibt Bonus
7/10


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

Hammer 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freut mich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat auch ne weile gedauert das ding^^
ehm 4/10 und dann ,, FUTURAMA GIEV ME BACK ... 8/10 

<3 futurama -.- aber ne die müssen es abschalten tse


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Sieht ziemlich geil aus!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

10/10 kult + den text mag ich xD


----------



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Lurock hat wieder die alte riengenommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mina,deine sieht schon geil aus,der Render die figur da ist auch gut eingearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Lurock hat wieder die alte riengenommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, bei der größtenteils neuen Forenbesatzung musste das sein... Newbies... tzz... ;P

2 nette Freds und ein geniales Zitat...
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

10/10

zwar hatetst du die signatur schon mal aber die ist einfach nru göttlich ^^


----------



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Animelesben 
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

auch wenn bilder > worte sind .. gibt bonus weil ich den 2ten tread gut find. und zitat halt geil ist .. und weils du bist 8/10


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

zwar sind die lesbisch aber keine hentais (weil erst am schluss der serie sich alles heraustellt udn so blablabla)


10/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

hentaiii !! 111
naja mehr ecci etwas aber kein hentai 
9/10 mag animeshop werbung nid^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

will das die werbung weg geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: bei mai-hime werden eh keine sex szenen gezeigt also kann man nicht von hentai sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

ecchi aber da sie viele posen haben wo nid soo viel an ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 mach werbung weg 111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

würd ich gern machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: 10/10


----------



## Retow (22. August 2008)

8/10 die werbung stört ^.^

mfg
Mike


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> 8/10 die werbung stört ^.^
> 
> mfg
> Mike



Nice Sprüche und Zitate xD


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

naja schaut gut aus und ich geh mal davon aus das es selber gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Retow (22. August 2008)

An Keelina:

8/10 sehr informativ und echt schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich liebe solche sprüche hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Edit: verdammt hat sich ja wer in zwischen geschummelt xD
Minastirit: cooles Bild muss ich sagen! und guter und vorallem wahrer Spruch! 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

klingt lustig
8/10 (german bash gibt bonus weils lieblingsseite ist^^)


----------



## Mimmiteh (22. August 2008)

Gutes Zitat, schönes Pic.

8/10


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

Blackrock raus und das Bild nen Tick größer, dann würd ich gar 10/10 geben. Das erste Zitat ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut und das Bild auch, nur halt leider etwas klein.  So 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

@minastirit: Dein Bild find ich klasse. Da passt alles sehr gut zusammen.

Retow: Ja das Bild ist selber gemacht, jedoch war das zu Beginn meiner Grafikdesignkünste. Werd mich bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ransetzen und mal ein neueres Bildchen machen.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

So wie ich das von hier aus sehe,haste da nen weissen Hintergrund,der stört ein wenig :/ 
9/10 weils mir sonst sehr gefällt (was soll das links und rechts darstellen?)


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

naja ich finds gut nur halt das weiss als ramen ist nicht das selbe "weiss" das buffed verwendet^^
8/10 weils halt selbstgemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich stört bisle der übergang aber am anfang war ich schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da darf ich nicht meckern

grml chopi du zwischenposta -.-
8/10 webcomiX 4tw^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Ganz klar 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Die gif ist götlich,11/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

arbeite wenn möglich bisle am übergang
9/10 finds nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (22. August 2008)

11/10 obwohl das KH deutlich besser war *in KH verliebt sei*


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

5/10 find ich nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

10/10 nur schon weil ich in der sig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

20/10 wegen der geil gemachten sigi^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

wie die leute halt schleimen wenn sie was wollen tse^^


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Das sieht einfach nur geil aus...
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Solangsam wird das hier im forum ja üblich,das man Bilder in die Mitte packt xD
ich gib ma 9/10 für die Idee,ehrlich gesagt passt onkel sam da nicht rein (Vllt würde das hier besser passen?)


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie die leute halt schleimen wenn sie was wollen tse^^


träum nicht,ich kann dich auch aus der sigi streichen^^

8/10


----------



## refra (23. August 2008)

und ma wieder biste über mir oO
8/10 sieht noch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Diese "kopier dies und jenes in deine Signatur"-Sprüche mag ich überhaupt nicht...
Genauso wenig wie diese Charakter-Visitenkarten...
4/10 Punkten.


----------



## luXz (23. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. August 2008)

6/10

find die sprüche nicht soo pralle, außer der letzte der is gut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Southpark ftw! *sich mal dem Rest anpasst*

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

6/10

bin kein großer star trek fan^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

ff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Wray (23. August 2008)

nice 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Die ersten Bock ich iwie net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aba das letzte frag ich mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also 7/10 oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ich mag die net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Final Fantasy!!!!111ololol

naja 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich mag die net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


(Und ich mag deinen tauren nicht und deinen schurken und mage nicht!!!  
3/10!!!und star wars sowieso nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

olololol geh sterben ololo1111111111111 !!!!! boon ^^


ok ich hör dan ma auf aba trozdem nur 6/10


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Der spruch ist alt,die fahne würd ich durch die standartfahne der schweizer hier im forum austauschen und das bild ist voller sand 4/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Wenn ich dir jemals was anderes als 10/10 geb, dann musst du Einspruch erheben!
10/10


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

10/10 XD


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

9/10 .. mag den typ einfach nid -.- nein ich mag ihn nicht ! bäh .. 
*an rikku kuschel*


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Auron ist jawohl Top du Kunstbanause >.<

10/10 - finds einfach klasse :/


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Wer issen das in deiner Sigi?

8/10


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Einma Storm aus FF XIII und einma ein Judge aus FF XII: Revenant Wings, mein ich ^^

Caro: 10/10 :>


----------



## Tabuno (24. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kanalleiche (25. August 2008)

Ok... 6/10 für die Signatur weil sie:

- auffällt
- teilweise sehr witzig ist
- nicht jeder zweite hat (nach meiner Beobachtung)
- nicht zu groß ist

aber:

- sie verursacht bei mir Augenkrebs
- ist ein wenig überladen (auf den kleinen Fleck da unten)
- die Sprüche/Bilder passen nicht immer wirklich zusammen


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Allvater...wie langweilig......2/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

anime?nicht so mein fall 6/10 :s


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

7/10

Die Dn sig mochte ich mehr ^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

so hab meien signatur ein wenig geändert^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

ist mir irgendwie zu überladen -.-^^
7/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

naja ist aber nun nicht soo klein wie vorhin^^

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

ich finds überladen 5 bilder in einer sig -.- tse^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

die bilder sind auch klein o0

10/10


----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

Sind zwar ziemlich viele Bilder, ist aber net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

bääh   Ballergames

0/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

die zitate sind gut ^^


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

8/10
Die Zitate sind ganz lustig und hexenmeister sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 headshot 
naja ist nicht soo gut gemacht das bild cod 4 find ich aber gut .. hmm 8/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

omg zu viel anime 2/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Der link ist kein anime^^

ps: anime ist cool

4/10

das einzige was gut ist das Lamer


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

9,5/10  Wegen Death Note und Bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

sieht schick aus

ps: pöser dazwischenposterin!!!!!! *kettensäge aus dem werkzeugschrank nehmt*

10/10


----------



## xxkabalxx (25. August 2008)

Hä? Wo ist mein Beitrag hin?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

xxkabalxx schrieb:


> Hä? Wo ist mein Beitrag hin?


wahh falscher thread >.< 0/10 weil nix da is :>


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ka vielicht is das der falsche thread...

ps: 0/10....keine signatur

nochmal ps: pöser dazwischenposter -.-

7/10


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Das war der Foren Geist!!!!!Der verfolgt jeden,er will uns alle töten und ich sehe tote Menschen!!!AHHHH er wird unseren Postcount löschen neiiiin

9/10^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## xxkabalxx (25. August 2008)

Dann nochmal!

Ich glaub der mit dem Schwert kann machen das Luft stinkt. 9,5/10


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

xxkabalxx schrieb:


> Dann nochmal!
> 
> Ich glaub der mit dem Schwert kann machen das Luft stinkt. 9,5/10


warum 9,5?Das Schwert ist EPIC!!!

hmm du hast nurn satz 1/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (26. August 2008)

9,5/10^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

10/10

das bild sieht nice aus


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Find sind immer noch zuviele bilder die keinen schönen übergang haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 +2 wegen dem link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (26. August 2008)

10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

10/10 /kuschelt sich an den teddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need kopfkissen hier -.- grml


----------



## xahsoij (26. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (26. August 2008)

nicht schlecht 8/10


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Lurock (26. August 2008)

Mehrere zusammenhanglose Bilder...
Meiner Meinung nach viel zu groß...
4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

10/10, allein schon wegen dem ersten Spruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2008)

geb dir hmm 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

pöse pussy 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefällt das buffed teil einfach nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus,lehrer xD
10p.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

hast mal meine version angekukt? die ich dir ma gesendet hab? ..
9/10 weils du selber machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 1 weil der thread mit den comix mir schon so einiges zerger bg verüsst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (26. August 2008)

10/10 .... schonmal gesehn, wird aber nich schlechter :-)


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Achja,hab dir ja garnicht geantwortet xD hast gleich ne pm / komm ma bei msn on^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

kann nid msn on .. hab das aufm laptop nid .. bin erst um 18xx ca zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2008)

find ich sehr nice  10/10


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2008)

Ähnlich wie meine darum mag ich sie
10/10


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Wir starten unsere reise bei 0/10 Punkten

Erster haltepunkt - allvatar - wir sond bei -5/10 punkten
3 Sprüche,die alle nicht wirklich was aussagen (oder etwas doch?) aber gut aussehn - 0/10
Der link ist pures eigentlob - -3/10
Den letzten Spruch find ich gut - 2/10

Nach meiner einschätzung gibts 2/10 Punkten...o.O


----------



## xahsoij (26. August 2008)

8/10 weil SSBB toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

20/10 + 5 ala bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 25/10 .. hmm irgendwie muss ich mal anders bewerten glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

10/10, der spruch is gut und das bild auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> 10/10, der spruch is gut und das bild auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein gorilla!10/10 wir stammen von affen ab:<
btw meine signatur soll folgendes darstellen:
Ich bin gnom, klein, agressiv, und hart VERWIRRT!ö.ö !_! >.> <.> ^^ .- WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP o0 (ich sollt weniger kaffee trinken....)


----------



## Alanium (26. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wir starten unsere reise bei 0/10 Punkten
> 
> Erster haltepunkt - allvatar - wir sond bei -5/10 punkten
> 3 Sprüche,die alle nicht wirklich was aussagen (oder etwas doch?) aber gut aussehn - 0/10
> ...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

hm 6/10, der spruch mit dem gnome is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


plöde zwischenposterin !!! :> 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

omg a goRilLaaaaa kill hin 1111elf omFg

9/10 das disco kapier ich nid ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. August 2008)

Einfach genial!
10/10 Punkten


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

is aus leg dich nicht mit zohan an :> 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg a goRilLaaaaa kill hin 1111elf omFg
> 
> 9/10 das disco kapier ich nid ^^



will lurock bewerten ! geh weg affe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Ihr habt euch doch inzwischen schon an die 100x bewertet..

6/10 - kA wer postet oder wen ich jetzt bewertet hab.. hier wird eh schon gespammt wie im Nachtschwärmerthread


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dir helf ich nie mehr -.- tse ^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

8/10 für deine ff signatur

edit:dummer zwischenposter 9,99/10 wegen zwischenpost


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will lurock bewerten ! geh weg affe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nenn mich net affe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saytan isn bissel groß find ich ^^ 8/10


----------



## Lurock (26. August 2008)

Der Gorilla hat was...
Aber dieser Disco Disco-Mist...
Der Film war zwar gut, aber man kanns
auch übertreiben, außerdem fand ich die
Stelle nicht soo witzig...

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Bankchar (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Gorilla hat was...
> Aber dieser Disco Disco-Mist...
> Der Film war zwar gut, aber man kanns
> auch übertreiben, außerdem fand ich die
> ...


also ich fand sie lustig, deswegen hab ichs auch inne signatur geschrieben ^^ bankchar bekommt 10/10, rise against + final fantasy <3


----------



## Huntermoon (26. August 2008)

Edith sagt: "neu-laden ist dein freund"
9/10


----------



## Lurock (26. August 2008)

Etwas zu groß... Ansonsten ganz okay.
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> zu überladen 2/10


oO ironie? wo is meine sig denn überladen xD nja 4/10, steh net so auf gedichte
ahhh luuurooooock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Affe bekommt 7/10

übrigens:spielt hier wer auf dem Server proudmoore,egal ob horde oder alli?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Affe bekommt 7/10
> 
> übrigens:spielt hier wer auf dem Server proudmoore,egal ob horde oder alli?


nope, blackrock^^ 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (26. August 2008)

srry, neuladen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu deiner sig: 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

10/10 111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut nett aus


----------



## Huntermoon (26. August 2008)

gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## Tahult (26. August 2008)

Hmm, ein Gedicht von Goethe. Reißt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker.
Aber das ist mal was anderes. 
-> 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

10/10 erinnert mich an nen verdammt guten ingame kolegen welcher leider nimmer zockt (zum glück isser noch im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau mit der sig^^)


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Bum bum 10/10


----------



## Tahult (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 erinnert mich an nen verdammt guten ingame kolegen welcher leider nimmer zockt (zum glück isser noch im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Sig gibt's nochmal?? Verdammt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: 7/10


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

MINAS!Der hat mri nur 7/10 gegeben!!Sag doch mal was xD Mach ne sig wo ich 10/10 bekomme xDDD


@topic 7/10


----------



## Xelyna (26. August 2008)

*reinschleich*
Da fehlt mir noch das 'We have cookies' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

der hexer sieht geil aus,das huhn ist...komisch o.O
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> MINAS!Der hat mri nur 7/10 gegeben!!Sag doch mal was xD Mach ne sig wo ich 10/10 bekomme xDDD
> 
> 
> @topic 7/10



mir doch wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja es gibt einen der die gleiche sig seit ca 4 jahren hat ...
@chopi schrift ist schon besser aber find übergang bei kirby irgendwie komisch -.- 9/10


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

8/10 das bild sieht nice aus^^


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mehrere zusammenhanglose Bilder...
> Meiner Meinung nach viel zu groß...
> 4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (27. August 2008)

kiddi spruch^^
aber iwi lustig...

5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Kann ich zwar als Student bisher nicht bestätigen das es hier mehr ist aber Southpark ist geil :->
8/10


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Der Kranz ist ein wenig 'unscharf'...
Ansonsten siehts prima aus...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (27. August 2008)

immer noch genial

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (27. August 2008)

Alles lustig mit einem hauch wahrheit 9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

sieht ganz gut aus, mich stört aber iwie dieser schatten von der schrift, kanns sein das der leicht bläulich ist? passt finde ich net zum hintergrund ^^ 9/10


----------



## Bankchar (27. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Klunker (27. August 2008)

einfach nur 10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

auch 10/10 :>


----------



## Tahult (27. August 2008)

Gorilla: naja...
DISCO DISCO!: 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

10/10 schalalalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Immer noch genial!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## SeelenGeist (27. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Immer noch genial!
> 10/10 Punkten.


Ich hab also nicht 'son großen? :/
Naja trotzdem 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auß der 9 wurde eine 10, als ich den Text oben gelesen habe. xD


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ich hab also nicht 'son großen? :/
> Naja trotzdem 10/10
> 
> 
> ...




Auch sehr Lustig 9/10 xD


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Homer Simpson: +9
Charsigi: -1 

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (28. August 2008)

11/10


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

@Sorzzara
8/10

Dragonball ist sehr nett. Einen Punkt Abzug gibts für den sehr sehr versteckten Son-Goku im Hintergrund.

@Tahult
8/10

Das STFU und Leet-Speak hat die 9/10 gekostet.


----------



## Gwynny (28. August 2008)

10/10
Und nein ich habe es nicht nötig zu schleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG Gwynny


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

4/10

Bild wird nicht angezeigt aber der Spruch ist gut genug ein Paar Punkte zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (28. August 2008)

Star Trek ist nicht wirklich mein Ding, die Sig sieht aber gut aus.

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Bild wird nicht angezeigt aber der Spruch ist gut genug ein Paar Punkte zu setzen
> 
> ...


 Och nö, nicht schon wieder -.-
Naja ich kümmere mich zu Hause darum, bin doch auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. August 2008)

Not Found. :>

Der Satz ist lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## xahsoij (28. August 2008)

8/10
Der Spruch ist janz jut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Gutes Spiel, aber bisschen dunkel....7/10

Tipp: Geh im Photoshop mal mit nem Standartpinsel Deckraft 15% mit weiss drüber...oder benutz den Aufheller...in den dunklen Bereichen.


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

10/10 war früher mal fan von dbz


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

5/10.. zu wenig Farbe :>
Und irgendwie check ich die Sätze nicht..aber..hey.. ich bin blond.. ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

ach der meister hexenmeisterin (buahaha was für ein adjektiv zu dem wort) kann man doch nur 10/10 für des gute teil geben


----------



## Yuukami (28. August 2008)

troll und weiblich *schauder* aber horde 
also 10/10

*schreibt-yukami-trauererfüllt-da-er-jetzt-wieder-allianz-spielt*


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

fuck jeah = 20/10 .. rest ist auch geil .. nur das mit vermillion find ich mist .. (abzug in der b note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

10/10

sieht nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

ach nun hab ich ja mal zeit

also animeshop .. verbung suxx..
bei deathnote bild .. leuchten passt nicht .. bäh
das bild von bleech ist grösser als das von deathnote ..

und mir gefällt es nicht wenn man 5 bilder hat bei denen 3 mehr oder weniger zusammen passen ..

zelda gibt dir aber + punkte ..
8/10


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Immer noch genial...
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2008)

10/10
Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

8/10 nice

besonders dieser "spartecus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: neue signatur ftw^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

süss .. selbst gemacht?^^
8/10 blink animationen sind langsam störend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

habs zugeschickt bekommen von einen meiner kumpels (der ist auch ganz wild auf animes o0)

btw: 10/10


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

10/10



ps: is aber langsam alt solltest lieber mal ne neue signatur machen xD


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Nö, die behalt' ich bis an mein Buffed-Lebensende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

und dat is gut so 25/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20 wegen dem gif und 5 weils du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Immer noch...
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Viel besser als die alte Signatur, wirklich viel besser!
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

10/10

aber dein ava mag ich nicht fand dein altes besser >.<

@lurock

ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. August 2008)

Was das denn fürn Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10 fürs pic 
+
10 fürn link
/2
=10/10


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

is von strawberry panic ^^


wollte eigendlich strawberry panic dream aber das würde zu groß aussehen


15161725178581758175218519845/10

super smashbrothers !!!!!!!!!! YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

hab bei der gamecube version immer mit erwachsenen link immer 1vs3 duelle gemacht (ich alleine gegen 3 level 9ner bots) und hab dann ungefähr immer 17 zu 0 gewonnen ^^


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

hübsch 9/10


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

gefällt mir nicht besonders :/

4/10


----------



## Raqill (29. August 2008)

Anime der mir irgenwie vom Style her nich gefällt D: 3/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

Hat irgendwie Style deswegen 9/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

10/10 .. mehr muss man nicht sagen
giev clap little dog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Ich mag das Bild *-*
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

30/10 weils du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich warlocks mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Und ich mag grün *lach* 10/10
Schade dass die Kleven nur für Schurken und Warris sind.. sähe an einer Hexe mit Sicherheit stylisch aus :>


----------



## Tahult (29. August 2008)

Das GIF vom Hexer sieht ziemlich lässig aus. Das Huhn sowieso. *lach

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich mag grün *lach* 10/10
> Schade dass die Kleven nur für Schurken und Warris sind.. sähe an einer Hexe mit Sicherheit stylisch aus :>



need green fire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo gleven wären geil -.- genau wie thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kann ja keins von beidem tragen .. tse
@vorposta 10/10 für die sig .. wiso weisst du ja xD


----------



## Tahult (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @vorposta 10/10 für die sig .. wiso weisst du ja xD


Jep. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür bekommst du auch 15/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

Zu Geil 10/10

STFU n00b! xD


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

10/10 is so weil gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

10/10

wie ich schon sagte das sind nice aus :>


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

9/10 ! bin zwar kein manga fan aber die zelda story fand ich nur super   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

hat was aber meiner meinung nach bisle wenig  hmm 4/10
10/10 weils gut ist
-6 weil da noch was hin sollte


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> wie ich schon sagte das sind nice aus :>


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Melih, ne absolut schöne Signatur =)

11/10


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

8/10
dragonball fan inc. hab früher als ich noch klein war auch imemr dragonball angeguckt als es kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (29. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

immer diese animehasser

ps: hört sich an wie ein kiddy spruch o0

1/10


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Sieht immer noch nett aus...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

10/10 Sehr stimmungsvoll.

Trau mich mit meiner kaum mitzuspielen, aber nicht mitspielen wär auch langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

ich mag zwar WAR net und diese ninja sachen aber naja da ich ja nicht so sein werde

7/10


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch nett aus...
> 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

kansnt ud nicht mal jemand anderes bewerten? keine angst du bekonmst genügend aufmerksamkeit von mir xD


8/10 alt aber immernoch witzig


----------



## chopi (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch nett aus...
> 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

macht irh das mit absicht?


8/10

super smash brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch nett aus...
> 9/10 Punkten.


jop^^


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kansnt ud nicht mal jemand anderes bewerten? keine angst du bekonmst genügend aufmerksamkeit von mir xD


Willst du mir unterstellen, dass ich nur auf mich aufmerksam machen will, weil du immer vor mir bist wenn ich grade hier reingucke? Das wäre so als würde ich jemandem Belästigung unterstellen, weil er mir 2 Mal am Tag begegnet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Auch 10 von 10.

hab aber den spruch geändert und möchte nochmal bewertet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: zum Vorposter nochmal. Viel geiler als das bild mit dem Spruch ist der Spruch dadrüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du mir unterstellen, dass ich nur auf mich aufmerksam machen will, weil du immer vor mir bist wenn ich grade hier reingucke? Das wäre so als würde ich jemandem Belästigung unterstellen, weil er mir 2 Mal am Tag begegnet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du wartest doch nur bis ich was schreibe nur um meien sigantur zu bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@vorposter pöser gedanke!!!!!

7/10


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du wartest doch nur bis ich was schreibe nur um meien sigantur zu bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fühlst du dich jetzt wichtig? Wenn ja, dann verfolge diesen Gedanken ruhig weiter, ich freue mich immer wenn ich was Gutes tun kann!


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich jetzt wichtig? Wenn ja, dann verfolge diesen Gedanken ruhig weiter, ich freue mich immer wenn ich was Gutes tun kann!



ironie inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ironie inc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann sowas halt nich offen im Raum stehn lassen, steinigt mich, aber das war mehr Reflex als sonst was...


----------



## chopi (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Siht imernoh net aus...
> 9/10 Punten.


Ich hab zur algemeinen Belustigung Fehler eingebaut 
Wer alle findet,bekommt eins aufs Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab zur algemeinen Belustigung Fehler eingebaut
> Wer alle findet,bekommt eins aufs Maul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist nicht belustigend! =(
Ich lege immerhin noch etwas Wert auf meine Rechtschreibung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

10/10 total süß. (edit: meinte dat mit yoshi)

Back to Topic pls ist son lustiges Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2008)

@lurock - Ist das Zitat aus nem Film/Buch/Frauenmagazin?

@vorposter mach den ninja raus und ich geb dir 8/10 punkten


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas halt nich offen im Raum stehn lassen, steinigt mich, aber das war mehr Reflex als sonst was...



aus reflex machste das?

kann es sein das  der reflex "ich achte nicht auf ironie udn nheme alles ernst" relex ist? o0


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Hmm den letzten spruch bock ich iwie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

Edit: mist zu langsam 9/10


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aus reflex machste das?
> kann es sein das  der reflex "ich achte nicht auf ironie udn nheme alles ernst" relex ist? o0


Ja, genau der ist es!


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, genau der ist es!



wusst ichs!


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Bewerten net labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imma noch 9/10


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

9/10

ein <3 für animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

9/10

wiso gibtst du was das ich gemacht hab nur 9 punkte *heul*


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Die T6 Nachtelfe is jawohl mehr als 10/10 D: ...
Die is 100/10 , wenn ich fragen darf woher hast das Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

aus nem ordner auf meinem desktop ..
und dann bearbeitet .. bisle effekte gemacht und sinvolles bild draus gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum steht mein name ja in dem linken stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2008)

nice nice

9,5/10


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Grrrr, warum drei Finger...Zeige und Kleiner Finger reichen vollkommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ein geiles Bild, 9/10


----------



## Tahult (30. August 2008)

Son Goku > all !

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Grrrr, warum drei Finger...Zeige und Kleiner Finger reichen vollkommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign!!!11elf

btt:

6/10


----------



## xahsoij (30. August 2008)

6/10
Find ich jetzt net so super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (30. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

heath ledger 9/10


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

shonen ai

7/10


----------



## Hunternevs (31. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Bankchar (31. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

erste .. onkelz will be in our hearts...
zitat find ich langweilig
letzte .. naja ..

7/10 ansich nur wegen onkelz


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Nettes Zitat und sehr stylisches Pic

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (31. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Batman ist grad irgendwie in Mode...aber trotzdem ein nettes Bild 7,5/10


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

8/10


ps: neue sig :>


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Mmh... Naja... Ein Typ, ein Apfel und ein Clown...
Und warum steht da "DONTEJAX"? Also ich fand die
alte Signatur besser!

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

10/10 weils stimmt *g*


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh... Naja... Ein Typ, ein Apfel und ein Clown...
> Und warum steht da "DONTEJAX"? Also ich fand die
> alte Signatur besser!
> 
> 7/10 Punkten.



DONTEJAX soll DEATH NOTE heißen und steht so beim opening vom anime udn vom cover des mangas

der typ mit dem apfel ist yagami light bzw Kira

dieser clown ist der shinigami von light und heißt Ryuk


ps:

@vorposter

6/10


----------



## Bankchar (31. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Hier kann man gut Beiträge verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 Anime und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. August 2008)

Oh gott crack,sag mir du hast das nicht ernst gemeint,sonst kommt gleich alcasim und frißt sein gehirn...
ganz gut gemacht dat teil,trotzdem nicht so geil wie die von bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sol nicht heissen meine ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

er hats ja auch nid selber gemacht .. tse tse tse


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

10/10

sieht nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

10/10, schön gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

10/10

aber langsam wird das alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

0/10 weils alt wird xD
nene 9/10 finds besdser als vorhin


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

immer noch 10/10

will dass meine neue beurteilt wird.


----------



## chopi (1. September 2008)

2 ninjas,von denen ich nicht weis was sie sagen wolen,da ich sie nicht sehn will
0/10,danke


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Sehr nice

10/10


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (1. September 2008)

die linkgeschichte ist zu geil,10/10 dafür schon xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

9/10 weil immer wen ich das bild ankuk seh ich was das mich stört^^


----------



## JimJam (1. September 2008)

10/10. Sieht richtig gut aus. Steckt bestimmt viel Arbeit hinter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

8/10

ist das selbst gemacht?


----------



## Bankchar (1. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Batman oder?

Mag ich nicht! 

7/10 weils aber trotzdem gut gemacht ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

das linke bild find ich richtig gut .. das rechte eher nid

5/10 (+3 wegen passendem namen) 8/10


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Immer noch genial... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 Punkten.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. September 2008)

10/10

Tolles Bild und der Spruch...erst...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## xahsoij (1. September 2008)

9/10
Aber was soll diese Death Note eigentlich bedeuten?^^


----------



## chopi (1. September 2008)

Deathnote isn Anime,jegliche weiterführenden erklärungen würden jetzt nichts bringen
so,deine Sig - 
Find ich ganz gut gemacht,jedoch auch zu groß für meinen Geschmack :/
7/10


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Sieht ziemlich gut aus und die Threads sind klasse...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Strongy (1. September 2008)

9/10 einfach nur geil das bild... ich muss mir in nächster zeit auch mal ein eigenes bild in die sig tun...


----------



## xahsoij (1. September 2008)

7/10
Zu viele Bilder, find ich.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

CoD4 ist zwar ein saugeiles Spiel, aber die Signatur find
ich jetzt nicht unbedingt überragend... =/
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> CoD4 ist zwar ein saugeiles Spiel, aber die Signatur find
> ich jetzt nicht unbedingt überragend... =/
> 8/10 Punkten.



Nach etwas entziffern, ganz ok, aber schwer zu lesen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

6/10 

recht langweilig <.<


----------



## shartas (2. September 2008)

0/10

weil melih keine eier mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

8/10

batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shartas

tod den eiern!!!


----------



## Bankchar (2. September 2008)

10/10

Ich hab dort am Anfang "Weil Melih keine eier hat" gelesen xDD


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Ich hab dort am Anfang "Weil Melih keine eier hat" gelesen xDD




Er meinte aber das ich keine eier (diese kräutergebacken eier psychos) mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: 

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

Melih hat keine eier *sing*

ehm 9/10 weil kira eier hat *g*


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

damit hier auch mal was weitergeht.... 9/10 wegen dem coolen bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen eier.... die braucht man zum leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

omg ! ihr habt keksiii ? -.- mist nun muss ich echt auf die dunkle seite .(
etwas unpassend angeordnet meiner meinung nach ..
hmm 5/10 + 3 wegen dem text = 8/10


----------



## Rabengott (2. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg ! ihr habt keksiii ? -.- mist nun muss ich echt auf die dunkle seite .(
> etwas unpassend angeordnet meiner meinung nach ..
> hmm 5/10 + 3 wegen dem text = 8/10



9/10 ich liebe Schurken/Assasinen/Diebe/Einbrecher. Waren mir immer sympatisch, vorallem seit dem ich das Buch "Die Schattenkämpferin" gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> damit hier auch mal was weitergeht.... 9/10 wegen dem coolen bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab nix gegen Eier Ich Liebe sie Besonders meine *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

wer nicht .. wer nicht ..
ohne dich will ich nicht sein .. mit dir bin ich auch alein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 sind nur paar userbars ^^


----------



## xahsoij (2. September 2008)

10/10
Sieht einfach geil aus und Schurken sind auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Zuviel Text....und die Witze sind....naja weniger Lustig

aber weil du n Schweizer bist...und ich das Volk so mag

6/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## xahsoij (2. September 2008)

2/10
Aber auch nur wegen dem Zitat.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. September 2008)

4/10
Sagt mir nix


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

10/10  Top


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2008)

Was ist ein "legenarer post"?
Und es heißt "Mit dem Lesen dieser..."...
Außerdem mag ich diese "kopiere dieses und jenes in deine Signatur"-Sprüche 
überhaupt nicht und Linkin Park ist schlecht... =/
3/10 Punkten.


----------



## xahsoij (2. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2008)

10/10 kakashi > all


----------



## Tahult (2. September 2008)

Link zum "legenaren post" funktioniert nicht.
PvP stinkt.
Linkin Park auch.
Der Spruch mit "Tokio Hotel" hätte Potenzial gehabt, wenn er ordentlich geschrieben wäre.

= 0/10


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

8/10


ps:

ich meinte damit die kräutergebackene eier sekten psychos die hier ihr unwesen treiben und nicht  hoden <.<


----------



## shartas (3. September 2008)

5/10 weil deathnote en geiler anime sein soll ich ihn mir aber nie anguggen werd da es ihn anscheinend nur jap dub ger sub gibt
 ich weiß garnicht was für eine sekte du meinst


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

jaja

hats selber das wappen des kärutergebackene ei in der signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

sagt mir nicht zu 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## xahsoij (3. September 2008)

2/10
Finde ich jetzt net so toll.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

4/10...
Etwas wenig Geschreibsel, außerdem fand ich Crysis schon immer besser als COD4


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

prahlen schreibt man mit stummen h, das ganze ist zu hoch, und das bild zu klein
4/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Drachenball Z ist kühl!
8/10



> prahlen schreibt man mit stummen h, das ganze ist zu hoch, und das bild zu klein




1. Darf ich das Bild nicht größer machen und 2.gibt es soweit ich weiß keine möglichkei die Zitate zu verkleinern ^-^, Rechtschreibfehler sind ja ncith meine, sondern die des Zitierten


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Dann korrigiere ich, da der Rechtschreibfehler wegfällt, und ich das untere Zitat in meiner Bundesheerzeit oft gehört habe auf 6/10 ^^


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

9/10....Dragonball....das weckt Erinnerungen


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht... =/
Viel zu wahllos zusammengewürfelt...
3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

9/10 einzige was ich auszusetzen habe ist der namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte den auch in die mitte genommen und etwas der schrift angepasst + so klein gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

10/10



muss bei meiner noch die Größe ändern....


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Naja
~der spruch ist alt und der bart ist nicht witzig
~Das bild hat nen weissen hintergrund,transparent hätte dem gut getan (meine Meinung!)
~Zu groß
~Man erkennt nicht worum es geht
~verlinkt auf die Uploadseite

 /10 Punkten


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2008)

8/10

soll ich lieber die tokio hotel nachricht weggeben?


----------



## xahsoij (4. September 2008)

2/10
@chopi, Korpiklaani ist ne Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Achso,dachte das wäre ne gilde oder so o.O
Deine ist irgendwie...unformig? o.O


----------



## Subai (4. September 2008)

8/10 wegen Joschie


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

0/10 Punkten.


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> 8/10 wegen Joschie


Der heisst nicht zufällig Yoshi? o.O
Lurock,ich geb dir einfach mal 8/10 punkten,aber so richtig mit schmackes


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Super smash brothers!!!!!

9/10


----------



## Alpax (4. September 2008)

Gibt wohl kaum etwas, was ich noch weniger leiden kann wie Anime

0/10


----------



## Mefisthor (4. September 2008)

5/10

Mag die Charbalken sonst überhaupt ned aber der sieht wenigstens anders aus als die meisten ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

die 2 balken mal ignorieren .. userbars hat jeder

nunja rechtschreib kak .. 

Hmm was geben wir dir .. hmm da ich Rechtschreibung nicht haben kann und Userbars nur kopiert sind geb ich dir mal 5/10


----------



## xahsoij (5. September 2008)

10/10
Deine Signatur ist einfach nur geilo^^


----------



## Toilettensitz (5. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

8 / 10

Der Spruch ist nice^^


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Ich freu mich zwar darauf am Sonntag endlich WAR zocken zukönnen, aber das ist wirkliche keine besonders schöne/tolle Signatur....

2/10 Punkten.


----------



## Toilettensitz (5. September 2008)

Spruch: 9/10

Bild: 5/10


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

so ein crap 0/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (5. September 2008)

3/10



Tabuno schrieb:


> so ein crap 0/10



Nur weil du den Sinn dahinter nicht erkennst, ist es gleich Crap?


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Mir erschließt sich die Bedeutung des Satz nicht, also maße ich mir nicht an ihn zu bewerten, aber eine Erläuterung wäre nett und von Nutzen... =/


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> Nur weil du den Sinn dahinter nicht erkennst, ist es gleich Crap?


Jep.


----------



## Toilettensitz (5. September 2008)

3/10



Lurock schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich die Bedeutung des Satz nicht, also maße ich mir nicht an ihn zu bewerten, aber eine Erläuterung wäre nett und von Nutzen... =/



Ein Zitat von einem Mitglied der Jackasscrew beim Boxkampf auf Stelzen.


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

0/10 
btw. good job carcha


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 0/10
> btw. good job carcha


10/10 und auch /sign für das was carcha gemach hat^^


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Der ist doch gar nicht weg... oO

0/10 Punkten.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der ist doch gar nicht weg... oO
> 
> 0/10 Punkten.


-.- 0/10 na türlich nicht ber 2 tage beurlaubt


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Da ham sich ja 2 gefunden... -.-

4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (5. September 2008)

10/10!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

0/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

0/10


btw hab nen  neuen rechner. wer will soll ma das PC-Technik forum checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

2/10

für jede farbe einen punkt^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

8/10


Weil es irgendwie ein Konzert Feeling verursacht^^

So hier is mal ne neue von mir^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

0/10, bei mir wird nix angezeigt


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

jaa liegt daran das der hoste rnet funzte^^....also mit der ruhe erst mal en neuen suchen^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

okay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

soo sig is jetzt endlich zu sehen^^... verzeiht bitte diese kleine Unannehmlichkeit^^


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

net is da dein son soooo süss 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

1/10


btw du darfst diesen ava nich haben!!!11elf


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

hä chek ich ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. September 2008)

Den Ava(tar) hatte schon "Veragron" den man hier leider nicht mehr sieht,aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

oh sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

si ust besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. September 2008)

2/10 .. zu gross und capslock suxx


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

6/10

farbwahl gut, schriftwahl(kontrast) schlecht - größe anders besser?


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2008)

0/10 da keine signatur vorhanden


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

10/10 - smiley owned
4/10 die sprüche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

nix is imba 10000/10


----------



## chopi (6. September 2008)

Der link geht nicht und das "was isch looos!" erinert mich an "was geht aaaaaab?" und dann denk ich immer,du hast das falsche geschrieben xD
4/10


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

10/10..


is zwar net die gute alte Erdenmutter^^... aber trotzdem kreativ wie immer^^ ... chopi ... deine sig gefällt mir auch diesmal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

10/10, kleine süße Kinder toppen alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

such meine letzte bewertung und zieh 005 punkte ab. die sig wird langsam alt^^ im gegensatz zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schleim*


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> Weil es irgendwie ein Konzert Feeling verursacht^^



Immer noch dieselbe Bewertung^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Astronaut
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

100000000000000³/10


----------



## Toilettensitz (7. September 2008)

3/10



LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- 0/10 na türlich nicht ber 2 tage beurlaubt



1 Tag du Unwissender.


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

5/10 

da komm ich ned drauss aber ich glaub es sollte was bedeurten^^


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Der Link funktioniert nicht!

3/10


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

7/10 ich liebe diese animaton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt funktioniert der link


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Mwhahaha,ich hab doch gewusst das das ne scarymovieverarsche ist! Ich bin ja so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

10/10

super smash brothers!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Alpax (7. September 2008)

zuviel text
zuviel verschiedenes
dann noch des animierte gif

... 3/10 würd ich sagen .. 

aber dafür finde ich den avatar toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

8/10

is zwar ne Char Sig aber ne andere als sonst also mal wat neues ...mal ehrlich selbst gemacht??
wenn ja dann gibts ne 9^^



----------------
Now playing: 11. Der Kurier
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Toilettensitz (7. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

0/10 weils langweilig is

10/10 weil ich steve o nicht leiden kann


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Ein Kompromiss bedeutet, versagt zu haben

.......0/10


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

10/10 - keine sig owned alles


----------



## Melih (8. September 2008)

3/10

die schrift ist zu klein ....


ps: bei mir unten in der sig is noch ein link :O


----------



## Alpax (8. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> is zwar ne Char Sig aber ne andere als sonst also mal wat neues ...mal ehrlich selbst gemacht??
> wenn ja dann gibts ne 9^^




hast du schonmal was vergleichbares gesehen ... na klar is die selbsgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...gieeef 9 punkte NEEED ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

so schwer isses ja nicht die selber zu machen *duck*
nunja da es nicht normal "ah buffed banner" link einfüg sig ist sondern selber gemacht ist gibts nicht 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm 7/10 
mybuffed finde ich braucht man nicht zu posten da man beim ava oben klicken kann und dann auf profil ansehen klicken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2008)

10/10

geniale arbeit^^
wie immer nix anderes von dir gewohnt^^



----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Der Spielmann
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> geniale arbeit^^
> wie immer nix anderes von dir gewohnt^^
> ...



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke
9/10 für quonix
für dracun gibts 20/10 find das linke bild cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (8. September 2008)

9/10 sieht cool aus, der spruch ist auch gut


----------



## chopi (8. September 2008)

Mach den banner weg und heb die schrift hervor,dann gibts punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (8. September 2008)

9/10 könnte ein bisschen spannender sein ^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

ehm 6/10

zu viele infos drin^^


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

8/10 ... Ich mag Fakeitems


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

woooo

10/10

dbz ftw


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

omg, dieser spruch ist EXTREM geil xD ATOMROFL

10/10


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Der Spruch geht ja noch, aber das Charakter-Teil geht ja mal gar nicht!
4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Spruch geht ja noch, aber das Charakter-Teil geht ja mal gar nicht!
> 4/10 Punkten.



10/10 ...sehr kreativ!


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Charakterbanner halt, nichts neues, nichts orginelles, nichts sonderlich spannendes :> 
Zudem wirkt das Bild unsauber hingeklatscht und schaut auch von der Quali her recht verwaschen aus. 3/10.


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

wo sind ide nom nom bären :/
hmm text 6 bild wird mir nicht angezeigt ;P hmm 
xD mein opera blockts weils von pucblicicons ist haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +1 find die nid soo spannend
also 7/10


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Naja, nicht so meine Musik, aber gut gemacht.^^ 7/10


----------



## Arathnas (9. September 2008)

Eine der besten Signaturen die ich hier gesehn hab 10,5/10 ;P


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

10/10

Ich liebe diese zahlen!


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

links 0
rechts hmm bin schnelllaaAAA 111elf hmm 4/10

bei arbeit nun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Mein Ping ist schneller als Dronurs! XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Minas: 10/10


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Rofl, der letzte Spruch ist ja mal geil!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

naja So super Finde ichs Nicht darum nur 5/10


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

nicht so meine musik 4/10


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Strongy (9. September 2008)

7/10... hab das spiel selbst mal gespielt aber bin gleich am anfang nicht mehr weitergekommen...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2008)

N00B! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu viel 5/10


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist mir zu Viel Zum lessen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

0/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

Gnaggrogak schrieb:


> 2/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2008)

10++/10


die + bekommst ...wegen der Thematik Elfenlied^^

absolut genial die Serie.........fand ich genial^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. September 2008)

5/10

Weil ichs nicht so dolle finde, wenn Leute ihr Privatleben so zur Schau stellen

5 Punkte weil ich mich für dich und deinen Sohn freue (es läuft grad Supernanny, da sieht man schöne Gegenbeispiele von Leuten die ihre Kinder *nicht* mögen...)


----------



## Melih (10. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

10/10, ganz klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

10/10
auch wenn ich mich frag wiso ich meine sig ändern musste und du nid -.-
tt bonus tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alpax (11. September 2008)

Der Text  .. ne .. also .. das deine sigi 3 pixel zu hoch war --> kleiner machen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und .. wessen fan du bist ...  aber das bild is ok .. von daher

... sagen wa 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (11. September 2008)

1/10  


langweilig ....


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

9/10!

Geile Sprüche ;-)


----------



## Marvîn (11. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Ben86rockt (11. September 2008)

7/10 
aber auch nur weil ich den assasinen so gern hab^^


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

10/10 ^^ Dass Schaf mach mir angst ^^


----------



## Mehades76 (11. September 2008)

8/10

wegen der hübschen Frau da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Wir fangen bei 10 punkten an!
Den ersten Spruch find ich langweilig 7/10 -3
der 2 ist geil,aber schlecht aufgeschrieben,vorallem das Albert Einstein könnte man besser lösen 10/10+3
der 3 ist eher langweilig,es bleibt bei 10/10+/- 0
Ein Buffedding 6/10-4
noch eins 2/10-4
Hey,du hast 2 von 10 Punkten! Das kann man sogar auf 1/5 kürzen.juhu!


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

Ich befürchte du musst deine sig auch bald ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch zu hoch -.- grml
bild nunja .. ich würd vlt mal neues versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 potenzial hast du *g*

unteriucht thread find ich doof ..
webcomic hingegen cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm 8/10 doch du muss es eh irgendwann ändern da deine auch "200" pixel überschreitet *g*


----------



## Arathnas (11. September 2008)

gut gemacht 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

ava wär 1337/1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


signatur nunja hmm .. mag die spiele nid wirklich und find die grafisch auch scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hmm 3/10 ;/ dafür hab ich geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich befürchte du musst deine sig auch bald ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sei leis! xD
jeah,der meister sagt,ich habs drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann mach ich vllt wirklich ne neue,wenn ich nur ne idee hätte...
*bewertet den über mir,ich hab nur reingespamt!*


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich frag mich nur wer mich gemeldet hat :/ dabei hab ich sowenig posts das kann doch nid auffallen xD
8/10

chopi den über dir = me .. selber bewerten suxx .. hmm 9/10 weil der schöne text dank den mods weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

9/10  sieht cool aus


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Als ich geschrieben hab war der über mir noch der mit den dracheneiern in der sig^^
so,nu der über mir,sieht recht gut aus,ist aber irgendwie zusammengequetscht o.O
5/10


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

9/10
ich liebe links in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (11. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Lurock (11. September 2008)

Verstehe...
3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (11. September 2008)

7/10



Lurock schrieb:


> Verstehe...
> 3/10 Punkten.



Literaturbanause!


----------



## Lurock (11. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> 7/10
> Literaturbanause!


Es ist nun mal nur ein Spruch, nichts Selbstgemachtes o.ä. ...
Aber eine Erläuterung der Bedeutung des Spruches/Zitates wäre von Nutzen, mir ist es nämlich nicht bekannt. oO


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (11. September 2008)

Aus Heiße Hüpfer von Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Vetaro (11. September 2008)

Es mangelt dem großartigen Zitat nur dank mangels an Anführungszeichen und Kontext enorm an witz, darum 3/10.


Gibt so viele schönere: Rincewind sah Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Und er erkannte, dass es von einem herrannahenden Zug stammte.


----------



## Lurock (11. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Aus Heiße Hüpfer von Terry Pratchett.


Aha, danke. Terry Pratchett kenne ich, Heiße Hüpfer hingegen nicht... =/


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (11. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vetaro (11. September 2008)

Immernoch 3/10?


----------



## zorakh55 (11. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Immernoch 3/10?


8/10

+Platzsparend
+informativ
+aktuell

-nicht witzig
-nicht auf Char bezogen


----------



## Melih (11. September 2008)

4/10

mensche erinnern sich ja noch an das kräutergebackenes ei und dem anti kräutergebackenes ei


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (11. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## zorakh55 (11. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> mensche erinnern sich ja noch an das kräutergebackenes ei und dem anti kräutergebackenes ei


Das muss ein bug gewesen sein^^ Das mit dem Ei steht da bei mir schon seit 1 Woche nichtmer. 
Sieht das da noch jemand anderes?


Für Vibratorbatterie: Ich fand es nicht so witzig: 1308/3270



Spoiler



[Für alle die wieder zu faul zum Rechnen sind: 4/10]


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

doch das ist aus allimania ...
beta key hab ich auch so ..

hmm naja 6/10 weil ich den text mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

Das Bild ist geil gemacht =D
10/10


----------



## zorakh55 (11. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch das ist aus allimania ...
> beta key hab ich auch so ..
> 
> hmm naja 6/10 weil ich den text mag
> ...


natürlich wird es auch in Allimania zitiert. Aber wenn einem das zuerste infällt ist das traurig!
Ich will natürlich wo es herkommt nicht wo es überall zitiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und genau auf diese kleine "Bildungslücke" soll der Text eigentlich Hinweisen. 

Wen es intressiert:



Spoiler



Das ist ein Zitat von Mephistopheles aus Goethes Faust. Als Mephisto das erste mal auf Faust trifft!


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nett, macht neugierig, 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> natürlich wird es auch in Allimania zitiert. Aber wenn einem das zuerste infällt ist das traurig!
> Ich will natürlich wo es herkommt nicht wo es überall zitiert wird
> 
> 
> ...



ich weis aber 95% aller leute hier haben sowas wenn dann von allimania gehört ..
hach "goethe war gut .. mann der konnte reimen .. wenn ich es versuch schwitz ich wasser und blut und ich merk jedesmal goethe war guuuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" xD <-- tolles lied .. kennt aber eh keiner hier

@vorposterIN 
sie kahm sie sah und siegte .. jup stimmt bei frauen zu 90% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm wieviel kostet werbung bei dir so?
7/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

8/10, mag die Farben und so...jo...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmmm......kommt auf meine Online Zeiten/Posts pro Tag an ^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

2/10

zu "schlicht" meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

10/10 ich liebe death note^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

bleeeeeechhhh
selber gemacht 9
nicht selber gemacht 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darfst dir aussuchen


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

is net selber gemacht^^ war gestern zu faul... ev bau ich selber ncoh eine^^


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

nicht witzig um ehrlich zu sein....

3/10


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

bewert damit keiner zwischenspamt
soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also 0/10 .. Allvatar = mist -4/10
zitat 1 = +3 = -1/10
zitat 2 und 3 = +6 = 5/10
text +2 = 7/10
text 2 +1 = 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

lol 10/10... giel gemacht einfach^^

naja ich nehm allvatar raus dann hab ich ja 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

mach du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

so...bleib bei 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja habs halt alles n bisl aufgeräumt. is ziehmlich billig, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag das bild
leider isses nun zu gross und du must es ändern ^^


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Das Bild ist geil...
Barlow ist zwar witzig, aber schon lange ausgelutscht...
Die letzten 2 Sprüche sind ganz nett...
Aber die Signatur ist viiieeel zu groß!

7/10 Punkten.

Edit:
Minas du wandelndes Wurstwasser, hör auf dazwischen zu posten! =P


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

argh mist auf größe hab ich net geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 cooler spruch, und schwarz/rot is endgeil


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

love barlow 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

will ne werbung dahin tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (12. September 2008)

Bild selber gemacht?
ja: 8/10
nein: 2/10


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

7/10 nich schlecht, muss man kurz überlegen was es bedeutet, find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Bild selber gemacht?
> ja: 8/10
> nein: 2/10



klar isses selber gemacht (schau mal den felsen links an und such bisle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt findest du ja was^^)
@vorposter immer noch 20/10 find das bild zu geil
leider musst du es eh ändern
"bla bla bla maxhöhe darf nur 200pixel sein bla bla bla " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- regeln


----------



## Arathnas (12. September 2008)

ich liebes dieses bild 10/10!


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Strongy (12. September 2008)

sooo hab meine signatur mal überarbeitet und möchte mal eure meinung darüber hören...

@den-über-mir: 6/10.... irgentwie verwirrend.... hat mich aber zum nachdenken angeregt...


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (12. September 2008)

5/10. Zu dunkel.


----------



## zorakh55 (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klar isses selber gemacht (schau mal den felsen links an und such bisle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich schon gesehen. Aber einen Schriftzug in einen Felsen einbauen ist nciht so schwierig^^
Aber wenn es selbstgemacht ist Respekt!


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

klar ist es selbstgemacht
und mit der größe, wird geändert. aber atm keine lust

oh, die sig hatte ich heute schon, meine stimmung hat sich aber geändert, deshalb 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ich find das suppppper niedlich und genieal 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (12. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

schaut sehr geil aus, 10/10

selber gemacht? wenn ja, 15/10


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

gefällt mir und das bild find ich lustig^^

7/10


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

hat fast jeder, aber ich stimme mit deinen ganzen meinungen größtenteils überein, deshalt 6/10


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

jo bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen was zu basteln


----------



## Strongy (12. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

9/10 schaut geil aus


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

3/10 irgendwie öde ..


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesehen. Aber einen Schriftzug in einen Felsen einbauen ist nciht so schwierig^^
> Aber wenn es selbstgemacht ist Respekt!



danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man lernt von seinem meister *G* *zu bankchar kuk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

10/10... so gut möchte ich auch mal sein, dass ich sowas schaffe...


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Willkommen im Design Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu deiner Sig. Leider etwas Dunkel. Zum anderen würde ich es eher etwas ändern.
Text oben
Bild

schaut meiner meinung nach stimmeriger aus.

nunja (mach nen ramen rundherum schuat sicher besser aus) 7/10 keep trying


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

10/10 muss ich nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach top


----------



## Lurock (13. September 2008)

Gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut, bis auf das Ding da rechts... oO
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. September 2008)

10/10, death note & the legend of awesome  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

7/10 


gorilla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Arathnas (13. September 2008)

7/10 ich mag den Spruch^^


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

0/10

Gefällt mir net

(der vor dem VP)

VP = 8/10

2 P Abzug wegen dem komischen Browsergame


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## xTaR (13. September 2008)

9/10 weil Anime / Manga ;D


----------



## Ireas (13. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> 9/10 weil Anime / Manga ;D



5/10 weil Motorisiertes net so mein ding is


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

4/10.. Mag solche Sprüche nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (13. September 2008)

5/10 naja is nen satz *g*


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

0/10 wegen dem vergleich ....  ich spiel zwar nen troll schamanen aber das is lächerlich


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Spruch: 5/10

Bild: 10/10


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

hm... Satz gibt 10.
Pwnen minus 5.
Der Rest +2 
also *trommelwirbel...

7/10


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

War: 4/10

Zwerge: 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

hmm 4/10


----------



## Wray (13. September 2008)

10/10 was sonst?


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Arathnas (13. September 2008)

10/10 weil ich Horde spiele ;P


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 2 P Abzug wegen dem komischen Browsergame


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

10/10 weil du ein guter Vater zu sein scheinst ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

hab keinen key -.- darum 3/10


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

offtopic^^


Scheint nru so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10

Da ich einem Zwergen Jäger zogge^^
I liebe Zwerge...sind klein "dick" und versoffen^^


EDITH......MINA wie konntest du dich nru vordrängeln^^

10/10
Wie immer^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Eiszeit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Zwerge sind einfach die coolste Fantasy Erfindung ;-)
Ja cooler als Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Minastirit: 3/10 Weils nicht objektiv war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja, muss hier wol auch ncoh einstecken weils bissl Anti wow ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (13. September 2008)

Zwerge 10/10

War 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Zwerge sind einfach die coolste Fantasy Erfindung ;-)
> Ja cooler als Orks
> 
> 
> ...



doch is objektiv gegen war -.- weil die mir nix senden wollen .. blizz war mit wrath schneller :/
@vorposter 6/10 weil ich irgendwie gut drauf bin da ich ne neue gilde hab


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Und genau deswegen ist es nicht objektiv ;-) Was ist objektiv?

diesmal 8/10, schönes Pic


----------



## aseari (14. September 2008)

5/10 da der Spruch gut ist, ich aber WAR nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. September 2008)

7/10

Schön zusammengestellte Publicons. eigentlich ne 9 Wert, aber 2 Punkte Abzug weil:

- Nur bei 2 Publicons ein Link.
- Das "So what?!" stört irgendwie das Bild
- Mittig gestellt sähs besser aus


----------



## aseari (14. September 2008)

Habs dann jetzt mal geändert^^

zu deiner sig: 10/10 weil geiles Bild und Dragonball=Geil!


----------



## Sorzzara (14. September 2008)

9/10
Gut, ich gebs zu, mittig gestelt ist das SoWhat irgendwie cool =)


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

10/10... ich finde dragonball einfach geil!!!


----------



## aseari (14. September 2008)

@ Sorzzara:  hehe^^

Zu Strongy: 8/10 weil ich das Bild irgendwie nicht mag aber der Spruch eignetlich 12/10 ist^^


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

7/10 Weil Vista doof ist und Linkin Park sich selbst verraten haben.


----------



## Squarg (14. September 2008)

7von10 -> Leider nur Text aber gut aufgeteilt
+1 Extrapunkt -> Scheinbar auch Zwergenfan


----------



## Minastirit (14. September 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nettes bild aber die schrift mit dem leuchten is nunja .. nunjaaa ... *auf schrift versuch zu konzentrieren* .. mist

naja rest interessiert mich nicht sonderlihc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. September 2008)

10/10 :/


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

omg find diese viecher total nervig ^^ 4/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg find diese viecher total nervig ^^ 4/10



Alles sehr schöne sprüche 10/10


----------



## Vincious (14. September 2008)

9/10 nice


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2008)

Lolig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Vincious (14. September 2008)

rofl das is ma geil

10/10


----------



## Vanía (14. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

8/10 find den text gut aber hab trozdem keinen key -.- grml
hab eh keine zeit für die beta^^
wrath beta + wow normal + party = keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Sehr geil gemacht
10/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

na bei b1ubb kann man ja nur 10/10 geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

oller qonix wollte auch den b1uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubbb bewerten -.-
hmm immer noch 7/10 oder so ..


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

har har har  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deins ist genial  10/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oller qonix wollte auch den b1uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubbb bewerten -.-
> hmm immer noch 7/10 oder so ..



dann hast du jetzt nochmal die chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ qonix 
<3 linkin park 

9/10
wegen den standard userbars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Sodele nun kann mir keiner Zwischenposten.

Ansich ganz gut gemacht gefällt mir . nur wiso ein weiblicher orc .. wiso???????????????
nunja 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. September 2008)

19-10/10

sieht gut aus^^


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Sodele nun kann mir keiner Zwischenposten.
> 
> Ansich ganz gut gemacht gefällt mir . nur wiso ein weiblicher orc .. wiso???????????????
> nunja 9/10
> ...



Weil's nicht so Mainstream wie die ganzen Kühe ist...

Topic: 8/10


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Weil's nicht so Mainstream wie die ganzen Kühe ist...
> 
> Topic: 8/10



meiner ist mänlicher orc ^^
aber weiblicher orc schaut halt so .. so .. mist aus^^
@jenny bisle gross nid?
naja 7/10 bild schaut nett aus


----------



## ForTehWin (15. September 2008)

Nice
8/10
schön düster


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> Nice
> 8/10
> schön düster



LOL
10/10 XD


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

quatsch das meinst du nur. hab es leider nicht kleiner bekommen und hatte gerade langeweile und ich finde den film so genial.
wie gross darf ne sig sein?


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

aha, da hat gestern noch wer Underworld: Evolution gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der film ist recht gut   7/10


glaub 200 pixel höhe


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> aha, da hat gestern noch wer Underworld: Evolution gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


edith: 8/10


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

das passt schon denk ich


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das passt schon denk ich



Sag DAS mal Carcha...

Edith: 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das passt schon denk ich


leider nein
450 x 289 Pixel

ich musste meine auch ändern weil sie 200pixel + 1 zeile text war -.-
@vorposter nunja 3/10 .. find beides öde


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leider nein
> 450 x 289 Pixel
> 
> ich musste meine auch ändern weil sie 200pixel + 1 zeile text war -.-
> @vorposter nunja 3/10 .. find beides öde


Solls geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geb dir trotzdem 10/10 -.-


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

danke ^^
ich bleib bei 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür hab ich dein etwas gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Minas ist einfach nur nice. Designthread 4tw!
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Bild 9/10 mag babes^^
das teil das fast jeder nun drin hat 2/10 -.-

gibt 11/10 = 5.5/10 +1 wegen weils du bist = 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2008)

xD man muss sich dj der breiten masse anschließen, daher habe ich ejtz auch so en viech...was sit das überhaupt?  

Minas du bekomst  10/10


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

Wo is das Mädel mit dem wackel-Arsch hin? 4/10 : (  ich hasse dieses dosenfutter


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> xD man muss sich dj der breiten masse anschließen, daher habe ich ejtz auch so en viech...was sit das überhaupt?
> 
> Minas du bekomst  10/10



Eier vieh nice sieht irgendwie Lustig aus diese Behälter. Deine Sig ist geil das Bild mit den Weibern müsste ich auch irgendwo aufm Rechner rumfliegen haben. Cat Girls auch nice und The Offspring auch nice.

10/10

Edit meint ich bin wohl zu langsam.
Morrowind. Hmm kenn ich zwar nicht, aber sieht ganz nett aus 7/10


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wo is das Mädel mit dem wackel-Arsch hin? 4/10 : (  ich hasse dieses dosenfutter



musste ich leider entfernen weil meien sigi 3 Pixel zu groß war..und da draußen laufen welche mit 322 pixel höhe...ich fühle mich verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@kangrim

schaut sehr gut aus ;D  10/10


----------



## Ben86rockt (15. September 2008)

Ich kann mir ja echt nicht helfen aber mit diesen komischen eiern kann ich echt nix anfangen zum glück´bin ich aus dem Pokemon alter raus......
(nimms nicht persönlich ist nur meine Meinung)

3/10


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

> musste ich leider entfernen weil meien sigi 3 Pixel zu groß war..und da draußen laufen welche mit 322 pixel höhe...ich fühle mich verarscht dunno.gif



mach sie doch kleiner : O  für die .gifs gibts ja auch programme dafür

7/10


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> mach sie doch kleiner : O  für die .gifs gibts ja auch programme dafür
> 
> 7/10



Hab wieder angefangen Morrowind zu zocken ;D

Echt  kannst du mir den Namen sagen? am besten freeware

10/10


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Dosenfutter!!!!!!! 10/10^^

Edit: aja klickt auf mein Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dosenfutter!!!!!!! 10/10^^
> 
> Edit: aja klickt auf mein Ei
> 
> ...



Geklickt.
Unsere Gruppe B.L.A.C.K 4tw 10/10


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

10/10 EIIII XD

was hält ihr davon wenn ich ne eier grp aufmache XD


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

1/10

blöde browserspiele <.<^^


----------



## da_lolo (15. September 2008)

7/10
Bild gefällt mir nich, dafür is der Flash-movie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (15. September 2008)

hmm naja 6/10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

4/10


hmmm jo..... der erste satz is ganz nett aber ich weiß nett aber mit dem zweiten satz kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## da_lolo (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> hmmm jo..... der erste satz is ganz nett aber ich weiß nett aber mit dem zweiten satz kann ich nichts anfangen



können nur leute wissen die probiert haben, in die WAR beta zu kommen... n ganzen tag war nur die fehlermeldung 414 zusehen...


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

achso dann wäre das geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> 10/10 EIIII XD
> 
> was hält ihr davon wenn ich ne eier grp aufmache XD



Eiergruppe hört sich gut an.^^

@Melih Deathnote ist kuuhl 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

immer noch das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwie lustig wie man 5mal ne sig von mir bewertet^^ nur bei nem anderen user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach bewust kein doofes ei hin find die so öde ..


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immer noch das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja bald schlüpfen die von allen Buffed usern und dann haben wir schon wieder alle unterschiedliche signaturen und außerdem noch eine Monster Armee!

btw 10 / 10 hab ich das schonmal erwähnt?^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> btw 10 / 10 hab ich das schonmal erwähnt?^^



Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

hast du glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 immer noch xD

und wenn sie schlüpfen .. toll pokemon komm lösch sie hier lalala
langsam bin ich da draus .. nunja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ARG!!! du titen ava reinspammer..
9/10 weil du einer bist ohne den mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

10/10 mwaha neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (15. September 2008)

6/10 irgentwie ...affig


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

nur weil dun net verstehst^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm 5/10 kb grad den ganzen thread durchzulesn ^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

10/10...

Dönner + Gorilla = lol


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

hrhr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 death nooote 10/10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hrhr !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vergess mein Link nicht!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Vergess mein Link nicht!!!


hab ich doch net !! legend of awesome <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hab ich doch net !! legend of awesome <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angela Merkel+ Döner > all

10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Angela Merkel+ Döner > all
> 
> 10/10


narf du mit deiner angela merkel xD heheh hmm hdro, geht ne ^^ 7/10


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

6/10... ich mag keine zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mist zu langsam... naja bei dem affen da 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> 6/10... ich mag keine zwerge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9/10 

Aber auch nur du Kekse hast!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> 6/10... ich mag keine zwerge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


whä? nix zwerg, dönergorilla <3 hmm warhammer 6/10, das komische dingen is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mitm spruch naja ich geb dir mal 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmmmpfffffffff plöde dazwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 immernoch ^^


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> whä? nix zwerg, dönergorilla <3 hmm warhammer 6/10, das komische dingen is doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

mjam döner 9/10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

blöde browsergame!
1/10


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> blöde browsergame!
> 1/10



3/10 mag kein Anime..
PS. Teletubbies ftw!


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> 3/10 mag kein Anime..
> PS. Teletubbies ftw!



wen ndu kein anime magst dann klick auf den link in meiner signatur ....


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wen ndu kein anime magst dann klick auf den link in meiner signatur ....



wtf?!


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> wtf?!



was wtf?^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

drornur nette sig -.- leider ist der olle melih dazwischen der 9/10 bekommt ^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

haha minas! haha

10/10 :/


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

8/10 weil du nach mir postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

*will das niemand minas bewertet* 

muahaha 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

7/10
es wird immer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

/who cares ?^^

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

6/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis nid


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

10/10 hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

5/10

du gibst dir echt mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Klar

9/10 so nun wird es bei dir auch weniger


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiso denn? ;(


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Einfach nur so!

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

-&#8734;/10

so bin am minimum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun kein bock mehr^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

-10000000000000000000000/10

muhahaha?


----------



## chopi (15. September 2008)

hey,hab ne neue...
joah,melih,bei dir stimmt alles (was die sig angeht) 10p. von mir


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

nett 8/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> -&#8734;/10
> 
> so bin am minimum
> 
> ...




du weisst schon das dieses umgedrehte 8 unendlich heisst oder? ..


----------



## SeRuM (15. September 2008)

echt stylish 9/10

weil is halt nen ally


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

wer ist luki?
naja 8/10 mag finding emo :X


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

9/10


Luki wurde in nem Thread (welcher glaub geschlossen wurde) gesucht, das bild hat nen link


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

bild anklick ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lawl


naja
hmm morrowind is nettes spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle alt aber cool
9/10


----------



## chopi (15. September 2008)

ha,ich find den rand zu dünn 
9,13/apfel


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

10/10 

Viva Revolution!


----------



## da_lolo (15. September 2008)

10/10!
Ich steh auf die Warmen Brüder von den Teletubbies!!!
For MIAU!


----------



## da_lolo (15. September 2008)

sry für doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. September 2008)

Der rote spruch ist einfach nur genial 

D/d


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2008)

10/10 revolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2008)

An sich nett aber ich hasse diese komischen Siganturmonster, daher 8/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

hab durst wegen dir !
9/10 nur wie kann man seine chars nur so nennen ^^ 
ok kenne auch typen die knuddelbär heissen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

freu mich auf den tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gankiiiinGGGG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 weils leider so wird .. 1 woche werd ich dann buffed frei sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. September 2008)

Bin grad an nem aderen Pc,das sieht ja viel geiler aus xD
8/10,weil du mir gezeigt hast das mein Bildschirm furn arsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Ich find 'töffig' so toll ^-^

-> 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

wiso ist das huhn so weit weg?

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso ist das huhn so weit weg?
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...


Uhu/Eule du Abiotischer XD 
edit: 9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

hmpf plödes browserspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2008)

Ich mag Eier lieber Krätergebacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

nett, aber ausbaufähig ^^ 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

warte immer noch auf nen preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5 kekse /tag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

9/10


Ja wie, Keckse? Du meinst man könnte mich so leicht mit ein paar Kecksen bezahlen?? - Hast sogar fast recht!

jeden morgen einen warmen Kakao ans Bett bitte, mit 1 Zigarette.
und dann 5 Keckse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

ok aber mein bett mag nicht bis nach deutschland oder so fahren ^^
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

10/10, genialer spruch und schickes bild ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waaa der spruch is ja weg ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

da darfst x3n0n oder so danke sagen .. meine sig war ja ganze 205pixel hoch
ich sag ja nix über die mit 400pixel oder mehr ..-.-.-.-.- hatte die sig 2monate ;(


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da darfst x3n0n oder so danke sagen .. meine sig war ja ganze 205pixel hoch
> ich sag ja nix über die mit 400pixel oder mehr ..-.-.-.-.- hatte die sig 2monate ;(


danke x3n0n ! :< kannst net das bild einfach bissl kleiner machen? ^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Gorilla Ok. Döner geht auchnoch..Disco Disco naja 8/10


----------



## Strongy (16. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

6 - 2  (browserspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> danke x3n0n ! :< kannst net das bild einfach bissl kleiner machen? ^^



können ja
wollen nein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz einfach 
*leise protestier*
8/10 weils du bist^^


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

10/10

weils du bist.....leider


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> weils du bist.....leider



xD ich hatte ja sonst immer Legend of awesome übersehen. Mein lieblings Zelda 11/10!


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

8/10 (browsergame)

so hab nun 2 neue links in meiner signatur

-Prinz of P äh Awesome 
-Awesome creed


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 8/10 (browsergame)
> 
> so hab nun 2 neue links in meiner signatur
> 
> ...


hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 awesome creed <3 xD


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Dönergorilla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dönergorilla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


duuu, wieso schreibste net bei skype zurück? ^^ 10/10 immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

weil ich beschäftigt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

DeathNote immernoch 10 / 10 ist doch klar.^^


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Nice 7/10


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> DeathNote immernoch 10 / 10 ist doch klar.^^



meien neuen links musste auch bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vaneth


3/10

diese kücken dingens nervt....


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> meien neuen links musste auch bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das problem ist, naja deine Links ähm wie soll ich sagen...



So eine hohe Wertung gibts halt einfach nicht^^ 20/10


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Prince of awesome is immernoch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



prince: check this out!

she: ähm ok


8/10

endlich keien kükens scheise mehr!


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (16. September 2008)

1/10


----------



## VuLIoM (16. September 2008)

hmm was soll ich sagen ... 5/10


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

8/10

scrubs!!



ps: wenn ihr meine signatur bewertet dann klickt vorher auf die 3 links in meiner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (16. September 2008)

6/10 weil des alles anzugucken viel zulange dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

pwnd by war server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

9/10 ich mags düster und auch sonst gefällts mir sehr gut^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

9/10 für das bild
das du aber nid selber gemacht hast darum 6/10
das äzende game ^^ und du hast nur lvl 3 *g* hmm 4/10


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 9/10 für das bild
> das du aber nid selber gemacht hast darum 6/10
> das äzende game ^^ und du hast nur lvl 3 *g* hmm 4/10



habs erst gestern reingeknallt und morgens um 1 da kannste noch keinen hohen lvl erwarten^^


----------



## German Psycho (17. September 2008)

@Manoroth: es gibt wenige bilder die in ne signatur passen. das eher nicht. daraus könnte man nen avatar basteln. die links naja, für dich vielleicht wichtig, für mich eher nicht. die optik der gesamten signatur ist auch nicht gerade ansprechend .. 

daher: 1/10


----------



## Dracun (17. September 2008)

0/10


Was willste uns damit bloss sagen ...wahrscheinlich garnix und daher 0/10.. sry aber deine sig is 4 me keine sig^^


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Bild 2/10
Aussage 10/10

Das Bild könnte etwas weniger "rauschen" enthalten, die Schrift ist nicht nach meinem Geschmack und das mittlere Bild sieht gestreckt aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

Sieht ganz nett aus...
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Gigafabi (17. September 2008)

8,5/10


----------



## Kangrim (17. September 2008)

Da ich in dem Designthread leider kein Feedback bekomme möchte ich den Poster nach mir bitten diese Signatur hier zu bewerten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir 8/10


----------



## Gigafabi (17. September 2008)

1. = 8,5
2. = 8


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Diese was spielst du ist doch längst ausgelutscht
das andere ding gefällt mir,8/10 Punkten!

//Seite 333  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (17. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (17. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Der vergleich ist einfach nur dumm (auch wenn ich einen Tauren gespielt hab)
sieht unharmonisch aus,gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## David (17. September 2008)

Chopi kriegt standard 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. September 2008)

3/10


finde eigtl nur den link zum guide ganz gut. sry


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Was zeigt der da mit den fingern? o.O
wie auch immer,geiles bild,links auch gut gezeigt,8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. September 2008)

frag mich das nich^^ finds auch komisch

das bild sieht nice aus. aber der spruch sagt mir nix. link is so lala


7/10


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Also den Hintergrund hab ich nicht selber gemacht :/
Der text macht nur Sinn,wenn man die Aktion mit dem Loriotmänchen mitverolgt hat und das anschlissende "nippelfreie zone" und ist halt angelehnt an sachen die "the cake is a lie" (portal) oder andere schlauere Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so,weiterhin 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. September 2008)

ahh so läuft der hase

btw wenn ich an das viech und den thread und so denke kommt mir immer auch die gif hier in den sinn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Die gif ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

@trolli
Rofl...


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

muss ich lurock recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm 9/10 + 1 wegen weils du bist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (17. September 2008)

Das hat was: 8/10


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Ich finde,du könntest den erklärenden Text unter den Spruch packen,vllt in die Mitte packen,halt schöner gestalten
so gibts 6/10 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

10/10

Aber en bissel heftig über groß... wirste bestimmt ändern müssen aber net wegen mir^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

10/10 echt süss der kleine fratz^^


----------



## Shezzar (18. September 2008)

Nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 nur bissl klein =P


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Shezzar schrieb:


> Nice one
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs so klein damit das ei reinpasst^^

hab deine übrigens ma gefüttert (kannst meins acuh und keine angst es beisst net)


----------



## Vincious (18. September 2008)

schick....8/10


----------



## Jegan (18. September 2008)

Das Bild: Klasse, 8/10
Der spruch: Ganz Okay, 1/10
Der Klugscheißer spruch daunter gibt wider -1.

Fazit: 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

feed me .. regt mich langsam auf .. sollen selber futter holen
-2

addictet .. naja hmm +2
0

Rechtschreibfehler werden korrigiert? cool machst das für mich auch *g*
2

Zitat 
6

also 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Wills  du bisch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Die Eier werden bei mir geblockt,aber das Klick auf das Ding da hört sich nicht so toll an...
0/10,für das ding


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

9/10


Dat Bild sieht ja mal endlos geil aus^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Luftschiff
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

10/10

btw dracun schon bemerkt das pf nie wieder kommt ;( *cry* ? vermutlich schon


----------



## Vincious (18. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i love it


----------



## xahsoij (18. September 2008)

10/10 Das Bild ist einfach nur klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

7/10
mag cod 4 aber bild könnte man besser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

die neue signatur sieht gut aus^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

dange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild .. wenns selber gemacht wär 9/10 sonst nunja .. immer noch 4/10 .. ich steh auf eigenes halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


feed teil nö .. hat doch jeder nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also nunja 
3/10 oder 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber wenn ich mich nicht irre nicht selbst gemacht also 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

ach ja is deine sig übrigens net zu hoch?^^ sind doch sicher mehr als 200 pixel


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Mina,deine neue Sig sieht einfach Hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur siehts halt dumm mit der alten daneben aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so,an den über mir,ich mags ja in der mitte,hab gehört nicht selbst gemacht,geb dir ma sechs Punkte.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

10/10 sieht hamemr aus und die botschafft finde ciha uch nice^^(hab den nippelmännchen thread aufmerksam verfolgt^^)

und hab im mom kb eigene signaturen zu baun also such ich halt welche^^ und mitttig geht net wegen dem ei (haste ja glaub cih ausgeblendet wenn mcih net alles täuscht^^)


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Jup,ist mir grad wieder eingefallen (die Links bleiben leider...) deshalb geht meine Bewertung auch auf 2/10 runter


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jup,ist mir grad wieder eingefallen (die Links bleiben leider...) deshalb geht meine Bewertung auch auf 2/10 runter



lösche das teil wohl eh bald... klickt ja niemand drauf das wird so nie schlüpfen^^


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Mach das,hab ne Abneigung gegen die Viecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*(bewertet den da,ich hab nur gespammt)*


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

tust du doch immer
9/10 für chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nien meine ist nur 160pixel hoch oO
und 320+400 pixel breit also 160x720 ;P
passt alles ! so nun kann ich sogar wieder nen zitat rien nehmen xd


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

links 9++++/10 rechts 10++++++++++++++++++++++++++++/10

Mensch das sieht ja echt geil aus ..schmeiß den alten driss raus und hau den neuen rein....der is viel viel geiler^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

naja, auch wenn ich wenn ich nen sohn hätte die bilder net so präsentieren würde, gute eltern sind zwar unbezahlbar, aber bewertbar: 1000000000000/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

erster satz 10/10 rest is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> links 9++++/10 rechts 10++++++++++++++++++++++++++++/10
> 
> Mensch das sieht ja echt geil aus ..schmeiß den alten driss raus und hau den neuen rein....der is viel viel geiler^^


habe aber 2 chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen schurken und nen hexer .. also 2mal ne sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> links 9++++/10 rechts 10++++++++++++++++++++++++++++/10
> 
> Mensch das sieht ja echt geil aus ..schmeiß den alten driss raus und hau den neuen rein....der is viel viel geiler^^



Siehe oben.......... trotzdem mein freund...schmeiß dat alte ding raus...dat neue sieht um meilen besser aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

will ich aba nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag beide bilder ;/ ausserdem hat man ja den platz also benutz ich ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*against the pixel grösse zensur* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will ich aba nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6/10

2 ist zuviel... 

1. Weil nicht nur eins ins auge sticht ,

2. Weil sie 60 pixel zu hoch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

sind nicht zu hoch!
bild = 160pixel
200 sind erlaubt .. 

labert doch noch mehr mist -.-Oo
Zitat eins 2
Zitat zwei 4

= 6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

Also , bei mir sind deine beiden Bilder untereinander Oo Demanach errechnet sich 200+160=360

Könnte aber auch an der dämlichen auflösung des arbeitsrechners liegen -_-`


----------



## chopi (19. September 2008)

Bei mir sind die Dinger *nebeneinander* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt davon,wenn man ff zusammenzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

bei mir sind sie nebeneinander .. [.img] bild 1 [./img][.img]bild2[./img] .. (nutzloses code teil funkt nid)

!!! die sind zumindest bei mir nebeneinander und da schauts ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 übereinander schauen sie doof aus geb ich zu ^^


----------



## Squarg (19. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## El_Arx (19. September 2008)

9/10
das was männerherzen höher schlagen lässt ^^ lol


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

3/10 .. nur das futtergame und das find ich öde^^


----------



## cerna karkulka (19. September 2008)

9/10 schick


----------



## Pc-freak (19. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

gefällt mir^^ 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

mach mal alle bilder gleich gross oO
naja 7/10 wenn alle gleich sind 9/10


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2008)

mhm seehr schick, 10/10

meine bitte nicht bewerten, die is atm furchtbar, ich muss dringend mal wieder ne neue "bauen", hab aber den Link des uploades der alten verschlampt *selfslap*


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

ich bin fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein gnadenpunkt^^

1/10


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

schon wieder du naja besser wirds nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## da_lolo (20. September 2008)

naja... von dne Bildern nicht schlecht, aber bisschen zu Standart.. weiß nich wie ichs sagen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## psychomuffin (20. September 2008)

3/ 10  \:


----------



## Rhokan (20. September 2008)

10/10.


----------



## Jegan (20. September 2008)

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt undsoweiter:  4/10, weils einen gewissen unterhaltungswert hat.
Morrowind kann ich nicht mit anfangen: 0/10

Gesammt 5/10


----------



## chopi (20. September 2008)

Das zitat ist nett,das rechtschreibding ist doch seit jahren langweilig,der Test,na ok,das feed me ding bringt die gesamtwertung auf 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (20. September 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum? Weil ich es so will !


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2008)

> hab durst wegen dir !
> 9/10 nur wie kann man seine chars nur so nennen ^^
> ok kenne auch typen die knuddelbär heissen etc wink.gif


Zu meiner Allyzeit hatten wir Gümmibärchen, Grillhühnchen und ähnliches in der Gilde :>
Ich weis nicht, ob das nur bei mir so angezeigt wird (buffed verwendet übrigens BB-Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), aber da ich weis was es ist, 6/10^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. September 2008)

boar es bewegt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. September 2008)

keine sig ergo 0/0


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2008)

Hui, 6/10


----------



## Iceey (20. September 2008)

Lustige animation gelungen 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

Iceey schrieb:


> Lustige animation gelungen 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was für ne animation?? block ich da irgendwas?

0 sig = 0 punkte

0/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. September 2008)

dachte bei emorangers is ein gif oder ein video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 9/10 just because of u 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

buäähhh jetz sieht man die geile elfe nimmer so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Jegan (20. September 2008)

9/10. 

Nichts was sich zu haben lohnt, fällt einem in den Schoss - Verdammt, woher kenn ich das?


----------



## xTaR (20. September 2008)

Der Spruch gefällt mir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

5/10 is net so Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (20. September 2008)

cooles bild 9/10
feeddingens -10/10 
= 6/10 oO


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (20. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (20. September 2008)

1/10


----------



## SaW120 (20. September 2008)

7/10 
hehe genialer Satz =)


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## SaW120 (20. September 2008)

1/10 >.>


----------



## chopi (20. September 2008)

Die gif bringt 20/10,aber wegen feed me 5/10


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (20. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2008)

jo ich gib dir da recht ^^ 10/10


----------



## psychomuffin (21. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

bitte gibt meinen zwei süßen ganz viel liebe!!!!^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die gif bringt 20/10,aber wegen feed me 5/10



Aber das feed me , passt ganz besonders dazu - im bezug auf die gif. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Typ wird halt gefeedet ( FOCK U FEEDER! ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Bäh  , viecher , -10/10


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Zu dumm um BBCode zu schreiben -> -100/10


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

0/10


nee nix dumm denke mal weil die sig zu groß war das des die arbeit von nem mod is^^

also net immer gleich die leutz beleidigen^^

aja erklärung warum 0

5 für den link..sehr hilfreich

aber -5 für diese komische banner kagge^^

sry find die dinger einfach nur sinnlos^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> 
> nee nix dumm denke mal weil die sig zu groß war das des die arbeit von nem mod is^^
> ...


Pff! 0/10 ^^


----------



## Jegan (21. September 2008)

Sry, wieder 0/10 für dich.

1. Ich finde keinen Nutzen für diesen Link.
2. Die Bannerdinger kann ich nicht lesen und sie sind mir Egal.


----------



## Vincious (21. September 2008)

füttern -1337/10
chuck norris *zeichen für unendlich/10
= 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

5/10, diese Pets kann ich nicht mehr sehen. ^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

4/10


ps: so neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

immernoch 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. September 2008)

9/10 als wl isses schwerer .. da muss man noch gs herstellen und so''


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

10/10

sieht nice aus


ps: ich weiß hab selber ein hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

Nenenene der heutige Controller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

da sind aber zu viele tasten für ein hexer !


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

10/10 hab selber n wl^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 10/10 hab selber n wl^^


ich auch deswegen is es besonders lustig weil das irgendwie stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

naja bei mir net habn destro wl halt für raids^^ aba mit affli stimmts^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

7/10


ps: meiner ist bei raids auch destro aber wenn ich vpvp mache skill ich auf soul link um und da stimmt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

@manoroth 8/10


----------



## Glun (21. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. September 2008)

hm sieht gut aus das bild, und rise against in dem dingen gibt 9/10 ^^


----------



## Bankchar (21. September 2008)

7/10  Döööner :O


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

star wars ......

7/10

sieht aber nice aus


----------



## Rhokan (21. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Den rechtschreibfehlerspruch find ich dämlich. Bild ist ne gute Idee, aber leider sind einige Teile etwas verzerrt und es ist insgesamt zu groß für meinen Geschmack. Alles in allem sag ich mal 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. September 2008)

hmm 4/10 ist mir n bisschen zu wenig


----------



## chopi (21. September 2008)

Buffedbanner -5
feed me -10
Bannerdingens -5
-20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Sehr geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

8/10

ist ein wenig zu groß ^^


----------



## Bankchar (21. September 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Sieht ziemlich geil aus....
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Lyhtmir (21. September 2008)

8/10

Nettes Bild und gutes Zitat


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

1/10

allvater...naja

der spruch....kennt doch schon jeder...

das feed me....nervt langsam einen


und die signatur ist zu groß


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Tolles Bild *_* 9/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

4/10 :/


----------



## Bankchar (21. September 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## psychomuffin (21. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vincious (21. September 2008)

n bisl zu pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber süß oO

7/10


----------



## Bankchar (21. September 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## xahsoij (21. September 2008)

10/10
Das Bild ist immernoch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (21. September 2008)

bild 10/10
feed -10/10
feed auf lvl 1 -1337/10

=6/10 oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. September 2008)

> 8/10 :>


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

10/10 gehe mir das spiel morgn kaufn^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

bleach 10/10

feed -3/10

=
7/10


----------



## Tan (21. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

rise against 9/10
arthas spruch 10/10
wrath of the licher x² king 7/10


----------



## Bankchar (22. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## MuuHn (22. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

9/10 -3 wegen nid selber
-6 wegen ei teil
= 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +1 weil ich nicht so fies bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

2/10

Anime :/


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

2/10 Sorry


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

1/10

np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

jetzt gefällt sie mir schon besser
7/10

hey das ist ein ausschnitt von underworld ich find den film genial


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

immer noch zu grosses bild -.- und bei mir heulen die mods ..
9/10 für underworld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3
-6 punkte für feed me .. bring den text davon nid weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das bild^^

also 3/10


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, mir hat die Animation gefallen und dann hab ich sie mir geklaut. ^^


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

schön gemacht

10/10

edit: immer dies Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für David gibts 4/10


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## German Psycho (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> 3/10



ganz nett. aber das bild ist eher fürn avatar geeignet. der link in der signatur: sinnvoll. daher 6/10.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Ja, ich wollt aber lieber beim RL Avatar bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mir noch was passenderes suchen. *g*

Schön schlicht, 10/10 - ich mag das. ^^


----------



## Domirex (22. September 2008)

8/10

Recht einfach aber trotzdem toll anzuschauen und schöne farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10

die Augen sehen gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2008)

> Lustige animation gelungen 8/10


Avatarfred ist wo anders^^
LOL! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Mal ne andere darstellung der chars ..nur das die beiden irgendwie...ziemlich bescheidene namen haben o.0


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

10/10 Wls die herren der Welt (von warcraft)


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Ganz nice aber das Ei :/
8/10


----------



## SaW120 (22. September 2008)

creativ °_°

9/10


----------



## Tan (22. September 2008)

10/10 fürs gif

-6/10 fürs Feed

4/10


----------



## Jegan (22. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

8/10

Das mit dem Fsk stimmt irgendwie.

Der Rechtschreibspruch is langweilig.

Das letzte ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

Der Wahre Hexer komm immer gut, allerdings vehlt beim bild die "/lol" Taste, also nur 9,999993746565/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Der Wahre Hexer komm immer gut, allerdings vehlt beim bild die "/lol" Taste, also nur 9,999993746565/10




die /lol taste ist bei der join arena taste dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

ok, dan 10/10^^


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

4/10

der text ist ein wenig zu lang und da sidn noch diese blöden vicher :/


----------



## Strongy (22. September 2008)

der controller is einfach geil.... 9/10


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Keksii hört sich irgendwie lustig an 9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Soul eater? hab schon intro udn so angeschaut aber noch nicht angefangen die ersten folgen reinzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Soul eater? hab schon intro udn so angeschaut aber noch nicht angefangen die ersten folgen reinzuziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Musst du unbedingt machen. 9/10 Warlockverarsche lol.^^ hab einen auf 70 gezockt bevor ich aufgehört hab xD


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

vielicht werde es mal ausprobieren

ps: hab selber ein wl auf 70^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

wl's habes schwerer ^^ glaubs .. hmm naja ok ich nid aber gibt sicher andere hmm ..
druide wurzel mal
pew pew sloulfire 9k ^^

10/10 ja ich weis wl's sind imba aber ich finds geil so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und warris sind noch schlimer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

viva los tioz!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


onkelz: 10/10
deinen bildern muss man bei dem design ja fast zwangsweise 10/10 geben^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

10/10 für den ersten satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter muss ich nicht 
*ich trinke auf gute freunde .... *


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

...verlorene Liebe, auf alte Götter und auf neue Ziele!"

10/10 Punkten, versteht sich... =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

*auf den ganz normalen wahnsinn... auf das, was einmal war...*

10/10 für die reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

10/10
darauf das alles endet und auf ein neues jahr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollen wa thread mit mach den song weiter machen? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ne, das können wir lieber nebenbei im nachtschwärmer machen, n neuer thread dafür wäre glaube ich nicht gern gesehen xD
10/10 ^^


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Ach, ich fänd die Idee gar net sooo schlecht...

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

hmm stimmt .. in 20min hmm ..
*wir sind gottes rechte hand*
10/10 die playlist is schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> apo reiter mein ich damit
btw von welcher band ist der rest der sig? -< hier grüne brille gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm stimmt .. in 20min hmm ..
> *wir sind gottes rechte hand*
> 10/10 die playlist is schön
> 
> ...


meine?
edit: aso k^^

erstes: ist ja klar^^
zweites: "you know you´re right" von nirvana
drittes: "limit" von deichkind  (kleines edit in der edit: deichkind lohnt sich echt ma anzuhören. dachte bisher, das ist mist, aber die ham egtl richtig lustige texte^^)


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

kuk edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

10/10 wie immer^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

die tussy rechts is irgendwie pixelig -.- also das haar^^
sonst hmm 9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. September 2008)

hm 7/10, der alte war besser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw ich weiß immer noch nicht warum meine weg ist >.< war genau 200 pixel hoch o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hm 7/10, der alte war besser !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gorilla, wasn bei dir los? ich seh nur disco, disco aber keinen affen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10, bis der affe wieder da ist^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gorilla, wasn bei dir los? ich seh nur disco, disco aber keinen affen mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja kA -.- ich machs einfach mal wieder rein, hab keine mail oder so bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 weil nur text ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ja kA -.- ich machs einfach mal wieder rein, hab keine mail oder so bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenns der gleiche affe ist wie vorher und gleich wieder da ist: 9/10^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns der gleiche affe ist wie vorher und gleich wieder da ist: 9/10^^


juhu, hab jetz ma bei imageshack hochgeladen das bild ^^ ging nur iwie vorher net :/ aber jetz gehts ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

mir zeigts keins an aber ich weis ja welches es ist 8/10 da ich das disco disco nid kapier..


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

hab ich schon mal gesagt das ich die elfe wieder größer sehenw ill XD 6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir zeigts keins an aber ich weis ja welches es ist 8/10 da ich das disco disco nid kapier..


^^ disco disco is aus leg dich nicht mit zohan an^^ is richtig gut der film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wie gesagt 7/10, nur diese illidanfrau is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pöser pöser white frost :< hmm iwie zu viele bilder und so aneinandergereiht >.< 6/10


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Gorilla find ich toll 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

das smiley schlachten: 8/10
die viecher: -99999999/10


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grauenhaft...

1/10 Punkten.

Edit: Das war an HeadCrab.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ^^ disco disco is aus leg dich nicht mit zohan an^^ is richtig gut der film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jeder graue fleck in der sig is gift !!!!
viele viele monster alles nur um monster buah 3/10
aaahhh 2 gleich dazwischen mein gott bin ich so langsam im tippseln geworden lurok kriegt ne 8


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Grauenhaft...
> 
> 1/10 Punkten.


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

mmmmhhhhhh wenn meine viecher bei den usern wirklich kacke ankommen muss ich wohl was ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@lurock 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

HeadCrab schrieb:


> mmmmhhhhhh wenn meine viecher bei den usern wirklich kacke ankommen muss ich wohl was ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der thread hätte dich bewahren können^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63406


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

eigentlich 10/10 aber -20 wegen dem letzten gif !


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Text aber recht netter Text also 9/10

Omg bin ich langsam Mina schonwieder 10/10^^

PS: ich werde die Haare jetzt entpixeln.^^

Edit: So Pixel sind raus


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Sieht geil aus aber da fehlt irgendwas deswegen von mir 9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ROFL! ein signaturen smiley puff! 10/10... wobei.. wegen überladung 9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

@head .. und ich dachte ich bin schon wirr im kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo
naja @ vorposter 10/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Ich find die Bilder sehr schön 9/10 =)


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

als lvl 67er .. glaube nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


text ganz nett
bild nunja ist von buffed da hast du nix selber gemacht
darum hmm 5/10 für den text

btw netter ava .. american history x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Geil thx für die gute bewetung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 hatte gerade schlechte bewertung wegen den viecher teilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





jo fett weiblicher illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10
wegen dem bild daneben ka was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

8/10 so komisch das es wieder gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das rechts is mein wl^^ naja sollte es zumindest sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine hexe halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Ich geb dir einfach nochmal 9/10 ach machen wir 10/10 draus...
Hast du die Bilder selbst gemacht??


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Ja, hat er. Ich übrigens auch... =P

Dein Spruch ist ganz okay...
Aber diese Charakterkarten gehen ja mal gar nicht...
4/10 Punkten.

Btw: <3 American History X


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Grauenhaft...
> 
> 1/10 Punkten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Hier macht doch fast jeder seine Signaturen selbst. Mich mit einbeschlossen 9/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Kann ich leider nicht glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mich aber mal beühen

Für euch alle (Kangrimm,Lurock und Minastirit) 9/10


----------



## Klunker (22. September 2008)

6/10 =)   ich kann nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Minas macht mir alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

10/10 

Minas ist echt top ^^
Nice


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

naja die sig hat jeder, dafür 2/10, der spruch rettet es, so 4/10


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2008)

Das ist und bleibt imba, 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2008)

Koffein-Haltige heisgetränke und n guter spruch 9/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

4/10

der text ist zu lang und die das sind zu viele Eier die platz verbrauchen :/


----------



## Pc-freak (23. September 2008)

-10/10 Wegen den kack Eier.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

ich hab keine eier in der signatur o.O^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

du hast pet silence vergessen .. ah ne das stellt man ja auf auto *g*
9/10


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

10/10 ist ein schönes bild


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

*bitte füttern**bitte füttern*
+ schweizer kreuz
naja das füttern ignorier ich mal genau wie die bilder die so oder so blocked sind 

kreuz gibt dir 9 punkte
9/10 .. wenn ich füttern + eier mist dazurechne 3/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

super pics 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

7/10

Edith: Jetzt hat sich Kaaper dazwischengedrängelt ^^

10/10... Allybonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

10/10 nur für den letzten satz schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pödes david ^^
legalize it ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 linux is cool .. letzten satz irgendwie komisch .. naja 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

immernoch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die pics find ich immer besser


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

10/10 

btw david wiso hab ich kein allibonus :/


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> btw david wiso hab ich kein allibonus :/


OK, OK, 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal 10/10 für die Kaaper des Todes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Und nochmal 10/10 für die Kaaper des Todes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie ist das zu verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

10++++/10


Und das nur wegen dem Aufruf den Kampf gegen diese Viecher zu unterstützen^^
Aja die vielen + gibts wegen dem Zitat von carcha^^


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

10/10

für den Sohnemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Muhaha das kalte Händchen mal bei der Signatur bewerten ist was neues für mich. Den Spruch find ich klasse die Links sind auch nett also 9/10


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

kenn mich da zwar nicht aus

aber das Bild sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sprüche find ich super ^^
Und die Links sind auch gut 9/10


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Nette Sprüche das bild naja 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

weniger pixelig 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (23. September 2008)

Vaya con Tioz: 10/10
Bilder: 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

naja, ich find die sig ziemlich unwahr, auch wenn ich nicht grad eine gute einstellung zu allys hab xD

von daher: 3/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (23. September 2008)

Sauberer reime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## werbaer (23. September 2008)

coole sprüche, cooles bild. 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Irgendwie...halt
7/10,4


----------



## xahsoij (23. September 2008)

8/10
Geiles Bild xD


----------



## Pc-freak (23. September 2008)

-50/10 wegen dem Ei


----------



## Tahult (23. September 2008)

0/10

Die Viecher nerven nur noch...

Edit: Die Wertung war für den mit dem Ei.^^
@Pc-freak: 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

10/10 gibts dich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

cooles teil, 8/10 sieht schön aus, schlicht aber auffällig

edith brüllt mina war eher

für mina 9/10, vorher wars toller


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Wahre worte tolles Bild 10/10


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

coole sig 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

bild: 10/10
erster spruch: 8/10
zweiter spruch: 10/10 (von gbo, oder?^^)


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bild: 10/10
> erster spruch: 8/10
> zweiter spruch: 10/10 (von gbo, oder?^^)



ne, net aus GBO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 find ich net so toll, aber *THUMBS UP* zu deiner "eier feed ding" einstellung


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> ne, net aus GBO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm achso , dachte es wäre abgewandelt das hier:link



Grüne schrieb:


> bild: 10/10
> erster spruch: 8/10
> zweiter spruch: 10/10 (von gbo, oder?^^)


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Deichkind? 10/10


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Is das Nirvana da in deiner Sig? Einfach geil das Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 wegen Form undso

//Wow unterlinux schön und gut,bringt mir aber nichts und wenn es jemand haben will,googelt der eher als sigs abzusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 wegen mühe undso


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

jop, ist:
böhe onkelz, 
dann nirvana
dann deichkind^^
btw: 10/10... ich wusste doch immer, dass nippel nur ne lüge sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

erster satz
10/10
dazwoschen 
2/10
letzer
7/10
= 
8/10^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

-Bild 8/10
-Kreuzchen 5/10
-Klugscheiser spruch den ich schon mal gehört habe 7/10

=

6,66/10


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

ok ich bewerte dich ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nen 27iger hexer, der bewertet dich mit 10/10
mein 70iger rogue mit 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rechne selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

hab nen 70er schurke
und nen 70er gnom xD
hmm bild 10/10 

demokratie .. leider isses so 10/10
das letzte find ich öde .. streb0r text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10
= 21/30


----------



## TheWolfSeba (23. September 2008)

10/10 sieht geil aus^^
mach mich hiermit mal zum opfer wegen den "so" beliebten valenth tieren^^


----------



## Vincious (23. September 2008)

-1337/10 MUHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du wolltest es so


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -Bild 8/10
> -Kreuzchen 5/10
> -Klugscheiser spruch den ich schon mal gehört habe 7/10
> 
> ...




ps: hab nun eine neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

LOL mehr lässt sich dazu nicht sagen!^^
10/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Aber mit Rechtschreibfehler und "hey,alte" wäre das noch lustiger oder nicht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber mit Rechtschreibfehler und "hey,alte" wäre das noch lustiger oder nicht?^^


jo, für nen richtigen flamer/spammer ist das wort emporkömmling zu hoch, und der text zu verständlich geschrieben xD
ist aber trotzdem nice^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

flamewars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

6/10 

zu viele verschiedene Bilder.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

10/10


Net schlecht^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Schon recht lustig, aber würdest du das Bild nochmal in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm werfen und verschönern gäbes die volle punktzahl so leider nur 9/10


Verdammt zu langsam.^^
Tcha wie soll man sich gegen das Lächeln von dem rechten Bild wehren? Ich kann es nicht es ist einfach 10/10 punkten wert^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Also ich das ist ganz ok.

8/10

soul eater...hab immernoch net angefangen das anzugucken.


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich das ist ganz ok.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> soul eater...hab immernoch net angefangen das anzugucken.



Dann mach mal. Es lohnt sich. Neue sig sieht nett aus 10/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

SO hab nun ne neue signatur......


ps: verdammter noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

3/10 find alte besser -.-


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> SO hab nun ne neue signatur......
> 
> 
> ps: verdammter noxiel
> ...



Die vorher fand ich besser. hättest du einfach ein bisschen kleiner machen müssen oder wie?


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die vorher fand ich besser. hättest du einfach ein bisschen kleiner machen müssen oder wie?



ne wegen was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: weil ein kumpel der idiot copyright da drauf machen musste


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

4/10


Wie assi^^

Armes Tuck Tuck^^


----------



## Pc-freak (23. September 2008)

1000/1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

10++/10 Der Spruch genial^^
Die Smiley Genital^^

Einfach nur Göttlich


----------------
Now playing: Matthias Reim - Ist es zu spät
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

So hab eine neue (bzw alte) signatur^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

10/10 :>


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

Bock ich zwar net aber wils du bist 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

8/10

aber nur wiel ich das EI nicht sehe......Grafikblocker ftw^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

das ei is gut-.- der hat n ausgewachsenes und 2 eier^^

14/10 10/10 für das bild selber und je 2/10 für anime und lesben bonus


----------



## Vincious (24. September 2008)

bild 8/10
ei ohne worte

4/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Glun (24. September 2008)

10/10 wegen den valenth spruch :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. September 2008)

deine sig sagt mir garnix^^
und lol muhaha look at my sig^^


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

allein für "look at my sig" solltest nen bann bekommen

-10/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. September 2008)

wofür is ja schlieslich n thread für^^ auserdem für die sig gibts kein bannXDund 0/10
*gegen Valenth Hasser*


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

du darfst aber keine posts machen oder themen eröffnen mit hinweise darauf deine sig-pets zu füttern

im groben ist es das "look at my sig"

und deswegen -20/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. September 2008)

nich damit dus fütterst sondern damit du siehst was ich von deiner meinung halte^^


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

man sieht das du nur einer bist der Provozieren will und gleich 6 dieser nervigen dinger hast


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

10000+++/10

10+++/10


unterstütz dich im kampf gegen diese komischen viecher und i bin froh das i den driss geblockt habe^^


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

10++/10


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

6/10

@ MINA
sehr wahrscheinlich weil meine sig. so sexy ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

aber hey bild is net schlecht gibt ne 8/10


aber wirste wohl ändern müssen wenn dich einer meldet die is nämlich definitv zu hoch^^ also änder sie mal von dir aus^^


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

10++/10


----------



## Nalecus (24. September 2008)

8 / 10

Abzug gabs für die Höhe und Gestaltung (sry:-P )


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

10/10 Mr.T Räumt ab You Fool


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

allvater ...langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10 :/


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Nalecus schrieb:


> Abzug gabs für die Höhe und Gestaltung (sry:-P )



höhe ist unter 200 Pixel ^^ musste ich schon mal ändern -.-

edit: oh da hat sich wer zwischen gedränget 

10+/10 dafür ^^


----------



## Jegan (24. September 2008)

Erst suchen dann fragen : +5, da es ganz witzig ist.
Deine Chars interessieren mich persönlich nicht. Von daher -1
Allianz spieler? Nicht mein geschmack, aber soll dir keine - Punkte geben
Und zur Forenpest: +4

Gesammt 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

den ersten spruch find ich immer noch zu gut

9/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

fsk = +6

rechtschreibdingens = -2

Kommentar = +3


=
7/10

dazwischenposter -.-

6/10 :/


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10+/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

np :/

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

5/10 :/


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

10+/10


----------



## Kangrim (24. September 2008)

Immernoch 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (24. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

0/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (24. September 2008)

Schick Schick 8/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

6/10 :/


----------



## Kangrim (24. September 2008)

Endlich wieder die gute Sig. 10/10!


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

jo aber ich würde zu gern mein alte signatur behalten (also das mit dem flamer) aber dieser blöde noxiel hat mir gedroht .....


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

Rosa/Pink


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

nana nicht die mods beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10+/10


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber dieser blöde noxiel hat mir gedroht .....


Ja, unglaublich, bildet der sich etwa ein, einfach das machen zu können, was er als Moderator machen soll?
Das geht ja mal überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ups zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das haben wir gleich hof ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

600x296 hört sich nicht nach Signaturgröße an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (24. September 2008)

5/10, habs nich verstanden - sieht aber gut aus


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

Das banner ist an sich schon blöd,aber das ist wirklich schrecklich o.O
Die Zitate sind nicht wirklich witzig, 3/10


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

Ich bocks au net aber egal 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

9/10 ich hasse diese forenpest


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

hmm The Elder Scrolls is zwar n nees spiel aber trotzdem nur 2/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

Gute idee,aber ich mag weder chuck noch die viecher
0,1/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

9/10
Schaut hübsch aus.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> 9/10
> Schaut hübsch aus.


ein satz? das gibt ein 2/10 by me


----------



## Pc-freak (24. September 2008)

lol  der Text ist Gut XD


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

text kenn ich von irendwoher ..
nid grad in der form aber so ändlich

ne "muschi"
und der satz den ich irgendwie mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild wird nicht angezeigt bei mir .. vlt blocked oder so kp^^

8/10

nie wieder ausführlich schreiben einfach nur noch 8/10 machen..
also alles ansich gut so 7/10 letztes gif gibt aber -300000 punkte .. rechnen darfst selber


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

7/10 :/


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

Sodele
naja sexy girls
juri immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


text untendran verdammt schwer zu lesen
nunja bisle pink .. mag pink nid
also 8/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

Also ich finde pink passt ziemlich gut bei solch ein bild


ps: 10/10

beide bilder ziemlich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

2 Lesbenpaare in 1 Sig,das ist besser als alles andere
1,0/0,5


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

wenn du genauer hinschaust merkst du das es die gleichen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

kannst du mir mal sagen was das unten heist?
btw bild selber gemacht?


----------



## EnGa.AriX (24. September 2008)

Ich mag Hexer zwar eigentlich nicht aber 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (24. September 2008)

10/10 

Mina was kann ich an meiner Sig besser machen um 10/10 zu bekommen?

Edit: bin zu lahm hmm @ über mir. Find das Zitat nicht unbedingt lustig 5/10


----------



## Rashnuk (24. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal sagen was das unten heist?
> btw bild selber gemacht?



nicht direkt

hab das geschenkt bekommen von nehm kumpel weil ich ihn anbettelt habe das er mir vielicht ne neue signatur machen könnte weil ja meine alte nicht erlaubt war im forum :O

dass unter heißt :

il prima forum sullo yuri e shoja-ai


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Nicht selbst gemacht... ?! Nanana!
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kangrim (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nicht direkt
> 
> hab das geschenkt bekommen von nehm kumpel weil ich ihn anbettelt habe das er mir vielicht ne neue signatur machen könnte weil ja meine alte nicht erlaubt war im forum :O
> 
> ...



@Lurock 10/10

@Melih war shoja-ai nicht dieses koische höllenmädchen?^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Gute idee,aber ich mag weder chuck noch die viecher
> 0,1/10




Ich hoffe Chuck Norris wird gändig sein...afk für dich beten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 6/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Melih war shoja-ai nicht dieses koische höllenmädchen?^^



Glaub scho aber in diesem text soll das eher "shoujo-ai" heißen


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

Nicht wirklich mein Geschmack, aber trotzdem ganz schick 7/10


----------



## Dexatron (24. September 2008)

hmmm...kleine Signatur....klein, aber fein xD

Edit: sry vergessen 2/10


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

yay Kirby <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
und er findet Brawl gut und Valenth also da muss ja jetzt ne 10/10 kommen
So Long


----------



## Tan (24. September 2008)

ähhh.. ja, ne, lol, ne?

5/10 wegen dem feed


----------



## Mr.Buffey (24. September 2008)

geht so 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

video ist geil
naja 5/10 nicht soo viel gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

Mage !  10/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

10/10

was hat das pic zu bedeuten?


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist einfach nur Dante wie er vor einem Gegner steht...also DMC. w
enn minas und bankchar was machen wollte ich auch mal wieder was zu dmc machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

10/10

bitte erschlagt mich nicht aber was ist DMC? ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2008)

3/10

Warum darf ich sie nicht füttern :/


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Warum darf ich sie nicht füttern :/



weil sie sich dann nicht mehr vermehren und aussterben

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2008)

Im schlimmsten Falle essen die andere

So mal was neues


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

sry gefällt mir immer noch nicht

4/10

und schon allein für den Xbox Smiley gibts immer 2- Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. September 2008)

Valenth hasser 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

9/10 

nette pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (25. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bild: 10/10
> erster spruch: 8/10
> zweiter spruch: 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. September 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (25. September 2008)

hmmm besben 10/10


----------



## Tahult (25. September 2008)

Da ich hier jetzt keine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von deutschem "Hiphop" lostreten will, geb ich dir gleich 0/10...

Btw: Was sind "besben"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> hmmm besben 10/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. September 2008)

lol^^ 9/10


----------



## Vincious (25. September 2008)

-1337/10


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> bitte erschlagt mich nicht aber was ist DMC? ^^



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_May_Cry -> lesen lernen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. September 2008)

Ist das nicht von der signatur  devil may cry 4 gegen den feuerboss da der sau einfach ist?

ps: 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ist das nicht von der signatur  devil may cry 4 gegen den feuerboss da der sau einfach ist?
> 
> ps: 8/10



alle ausser vergil sind leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wer sagt der is leicht .. go dante mode+ .. und naja hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 für den ersteller des bilder
5/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (25. September 2008)

drölfzig/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

10/10

für den "kleinen" Hinweis auf die suche ^^


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> für den "kleinen" Hinweis auf die suche ^^


Welche Suche?

Btt:
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

für die reiter gibts 10/10^^


----------



## BaKiPa (25. September 2008)

4/10 onkelz...


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

2/10 
nix eigenes halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




offtopic .. was gegen onkelz?


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vincious (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2/10
> nix eigenes halt
> 
> 
> ...



onkelz ein leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 komisch aber recht cool


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

letzte bewertung +1 sympatie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kangrim (26. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

9.9/10 da nimmer pixelig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja
mir fehlt das gewisse etwas .. weis auch nicht wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (26. September 2008)

lol 11/10

das linke bild, eine legende, aber feardotcom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (26. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

Eigentlich bekommen die dinger ja -5/10 punkten,aber da ich diese anweisungen mag,bekommste 3/10 (hab ihm natürlich das linke gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2008)

Ha! Endlich hab ich es auf die Reihe gebracht, mich um meine Sig+Avatar zu kümmern!

btt:
8/10

Bild is toll, den Thread zum Unterricht vertreiben find ich eher nicht soo dolle, liegt aber vllt. auch daran, dass ich meinen Kiddys immer eintrichter sie müssen/sollen aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2008)

9/10

sieht ne schlecht aus respekt^^


----------



## Kaaper (27. September 2008)

10+/10


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 10+/10


9/10


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

1/10 Wegen wow Wen du kein wow mehr spielst kannst du auch ............. weg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spass in WAR.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> 1/10 Wegen wow Wen du kein wow mehr spielst kannst du auch ............. weg machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


seltsamer text und zuviele smillys 4/10

ausserdem was bitteschön ist ..............?


----------



## Shadlight (27. September 2008)

hmm nicht wircklich toll weil auch selbst gemacht xDD 3/10


----------



## chopi (27. September 2008)

0/10,der ninja ist scheisse.


----------



## Zachrid (27. September 2008)

5/10 - Ich versteh's leider nicht.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 0/10,der ninja ist scheisse.


5/10 weil nicht a live sonder alive wenn du "lebendig" meinst


----------



## chopi (27. September 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> 5/10 weil nicht a live sonder alive wenn du "lebendig" meinst


Wie meinen? Da steht "a lie" ,frei übersetzt "eine Lüge". (Großgeschrieben nur,weils so besser aussieht,ist ja nicht so wichtig)
1/10 für die Idee


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Schurkissimo (28. September 2008)

7/10

Finde das Zitat gut. (mit Text) [+9]
Suchfunktionsverweis... naja... [-3]
Und halt Charverlinkungen [+1]


----------



## Asoriel (28. September 2008)

die Elite-WS is spitze, der Spruch auch, die Flagge - naja

8,5/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

7/10 Weil Giftgrün & Biohazard cool sind o.0


----------



## Vincious (28. September 2008)

schön schlicht schäner spruch...vielleicht ein wenig zu schlicht, deshalb "nur" 7/10


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

8/10   abzug gibts für die übergröße, ansonsten geil^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

9/10 weils gut aussieht abzug gibts weil ich nich weis was das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 9/10 weils gut aussieht abzug gibts weil ich nich weis was das is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


the elder scrolls 3: morrowind isn richtig geiles spiel ^^
vorgänger von oblivion ;D
arthas sieht n bissi dick aus, aber weil dus bist 9/10^^


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

Arthas ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

das oben egal,das 
Helft uns diese
ZITAT(Carcharoth @ 21.09.2008, 20:28) 
Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.
zu bekämpfen!

FÜTTERT SIE NICHT!

echt gut

9/10


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das oben egal,das
> Helft uns diese
> ZITAT(Carcharoth @ 21.09.2008, 20:28)
> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.
> ...


2/10 weil zuviele lahme Zitate und anti Fütterungs Pest, warum regt ihr euch drüber auf, beachtets halt nicht


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

0/10
charlinks ist lahm und die feed me dinger hasse ich


....
nein keine rachebewertung


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein keine rachebewertung


wirkt aber so darum bewert ich deine nichtmehr und du meine nichtmehr ok btw da ist kein charlink nur n bild
btw nur mal so aus neugier erklär mir mal genau mit stichhaltigen argumenten WARUM du sie hasst, weil der tolle mod sie hasst oder warum genau?=)


----------



## chopi (28. September 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> wirkt aber so darum bewert ich deine nichtmehr und du meine nichtmehr ok btw da ist kein charlink nur n bild
> btw nur mal so aus neugier erklär mir mal genau mit stichhaltigen argumenten WARUM du sie hasst, weil der tolle mod sie hasst oder warum genau?=)


Ich glaub ihm,das es keine Rachebewertung war,ich hätt dir auch 0 Punkte gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


s.o/10


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihm,das es keine Rachebewertung war,ich hätt dir auch 0 Punkte gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lustiger Link zu ner lustig seite +5, leider versteh ich das mit den nipples nicht o0
6/10 sympathie bonus wegen der tüte


----------



## Alexandria555 (28. September 2008)

6/10
Irgendwie find ich die Feed Me dinger süß, auch wenn ich den Sinn net verstehe xD
btw hauptsache man ist stolz auf seinen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2008)

xD 8/10 .. ich sag aber net warum!


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> wirkt aber so darum bewert ich deine nichtmehr und du meine nichtmehr ok btw da ist kein charlink nur n bild
> btw nur mal so aus neugier erklär mir mal genau mit stichhaltigen argumenten WARUM du sie hasst, weil der tolle mod sie hasst oder warum genau?=)


weil es 
1.der trend ist
2.sehr viele damit herumposten,alles zumuellen
3.wenn man egal wohin man schaut die dinger sieht,ist das echt schlimm
ich hab was gegen die ueberflutung von denen


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weil es
> 1.der trend ist
> 2.sehr viele damit herumposten,alles zumuellen
> 3.wenn man egal wohin man schaut die dinger sieht,ist das echt schlimm
> ich hab was gegen die ueberflutung von denen


1. Ist es nicht, schau dir die Valenth-Umfrage an...mehr als 50% finden das Zeu scheiße, also ist es nicht der Trend.
2. Zeig mir "sehr viele" Beiträge
3. Ich nicht, ich habs geblockt
4. Dann blocks einfach

5/10.


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> 1. Ist es nicht, schau dir die Valenth-Umfrage an...mehr als 50% finden das Zeu scheiße, also ist es nicht der Trend.


die restlichen 50% haben sie selber


----------



## riesentrolli (28. September 2008)

gefällt mir einfach nich sry

1/10


----------



## White-Frost (28. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

zitate langweilig bilder so ok aber gesamtbild schlecht
3/10


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

3/10

is en bissel lahm aber ansonsten^^

*Edith* Mist zu langsam: an den über mir...
-9999/10

einfach nur dämlich
----------------
Now playing: Matthias Reim - Im Himmel geht es weiter
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

Hast du was gegen Türken?


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

muss ich was gegen türken haben nur weil du das so en stuß hinschreibst??

denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere is dies eine beleidigung ... udn wenn  dies net so ist dann kannste ja noch die die übersetzung dazu packen


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

Jaja, immer gegen die Ausländer.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

mein letzter post zu diesen Thema... würde sonst zu sehr in Spam ausarten:

Wenn du dich damit besser fühlst dies zu glauben..bitte tu´s..aber da du meine Argumentation weder bejahst noch verneinst...gehe ich mal ganz stark davon aus das ich Recht hatte... also in diesem Sinne noch einmal meine Bewertung


> Edith Mist zu langsam: an den über mir...
> -9999/10
> 
> einfach nru dämlich


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

naja dracun, dir kann man nix anderes als 10/10 geben^^


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

10/10

Ich bin stark dafür, dass schlechte Bewertungen aus Hass, mit einem Ban bestraft werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

kannst du ja gerne mal carcha schreiben....


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Siktir schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Ich bin stark dafür, dass schlechte Bewertungen aus Hass, mit einem Ban bestraft werden.


Und ich finde, dass Signaturen, in denen "Verpiss dich Alter/Fick dich Alter" o.ä. steht, mit einem Ban bestraft werden.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Rassist, ich bin bei der Antifa o.0

Onkelz 10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ dafür gibts 10/10
geiler spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

1/10



Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Und ich finde, dass Signaturen, in denen "Verpiss dich Alter/Fick dich Alter" o.ä. steht, mit einem Ban bestraft werden.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Rassist, ich bin bei der Antifa o.0
> 
> Onkelz 10/10^^



Antifa, ich glaub ich kotz...


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

lol is mir ja noch nie aufgefallen genial allein für den spruch gäbs auch von mir ne 10^^

aber nun zu mina^^

wie immer ne^^

10/10

*EDITH*  och mist schon wieder zu langsam und nun wieder einmal 
-9999/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Siktir schrieb:


> Jaja, immer gegen die Ausländer.



nein aber gegen deinen text

laut übersetzung

Einträge die ähnliches enthalten	
Deutsch	Türkisch	
fick dich # siktir lan	 	
sich zum Teufel scheren # siktir git
verpiss dich # siktir git	

also wirds irgendwas mit fick dich weg oder sowas geben. Kann kein Türkisch. Aber Beledigungen sind nicht von vorteil.


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

1/10

Immer diese Faschisten...


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Inwiefern bin ich ein Faschist?
..
Ich habe keine Signatur in der Steht Heil xy oder Scheiss Ausländer .. meine Besten kolegen sind italiener/kroaten und ein deutscher .. also komm mir nicht mit sowas
0/10


----------



## Tikume (28. September 2008)

Ende der Diskussion, der Troll wurde entfernt.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

10/10@ minas


Bringt nix mit ihm zu diskutieren minas...der will nur provozieren...so einfach is^^

also igno und gut is^^


THX TIKUME Kriegst ne 10/10 für die sig^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Danke dir Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 bekommst du dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dracun du zwischenposter .- 10/10 für den kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

ZOMG ZE EVIL WARLOCK!

Wenn selbstgezeichnet 10/10
ansonsten 6/10 fürs zusammenbauen *g*


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

für den banhammer 10
für dat pic..-3

also 7/10^^

find dat pic net sonderlich gut^^

sry...*angst vorm hammer hab*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Ahhhhh Banhammer *duck* 10/10


Edit zu langsam >.< naja 10/10 der kleine is süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

carcha .. hab leider keinen pinsel mit dem man zeichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest nicht sehr gut *g*
aber ich tu halt basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (merkt man ja an sonem spam thread namens deasignthread *g*)

btw deine sig ist zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wo ist das Switzerland pwning earth since 1291? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dracun 10/10 auch wenn ich den kleinen besser find als deine photoshop skillz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arg zu langsam ^^
@crack .. erste muss ich nicht bewerten .. 2te ist copy paste .. swiss
naja 5/10 fürs schweizer kreuz^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Ich lösch das ma lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

innerschwyz .. so spricht mans aus .. rest is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer noch 5/10 fürs kreuz ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Wieder dieselbe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, hab meine mal geändert... immernoch zu hoch bei kleinen Monitoren?


----------



## Urengroll (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wieder dieselbe Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja zu hoch!


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Offopic:

CArcha deine Bilder sprich der hammer und das bild vom hordie sind alleine schon 200pxl hoch^^

dann noch der kleene text müsste auf 201 oder 202 kommen^^


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

10+/10


----------



## Alexandria555 (29. September 2008)

10/10

Ally 4 Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

6/10...finds nicht so pralle^^


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

Spruch +7
Vielen Banner -3
 Jedoch:
  Ärzte +2
  Der Jesus-Spruch +2
Ergo

8/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

9/10 wegen schreibweise^^ sonst ganz ok


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Ist sowas total in zurzeit? hm...mir gefällt soetwas iwie ned so....

5/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Bild 10/10

Spruch 1: -2

Quote: -1 

Link: -2 

Also 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

guter musikgeschmack... und dazu noch dieser jesus spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

falls mit g8 abi nach 12 jahren schule gemeint ist, natürlich nochma 10/10^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

7/10 c´kreativ gefällt mir aber iwie net


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

n paar teile sind ja ok aber sooo-viele? 3/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Nun mag sein das ich 10 habe aber ich präsentiere sie^^
ich mache ja nicht sowas wie..hm ka feed them plx usw...
füttern lass ich sieh auf der website^^


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

wie gesagt ned so ein fan. ber sidn auch ned so viele, sprüche passen 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## _Miche_ (29. September 2008)

-20/10 -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

leckere zutaten 10/10
warrealms 6/10, da inoffiziell
1. zitat 9/10
2. zitat 10/10 (wie recht er damit hat)


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

0/10 Da irgendwelche unzusammenhängende Sätze

Oder ist das Valenth-Zeug?

Ich sehs ja nicht xD


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

geiler Spruch und die Userbar mit Jesus ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

die sprüche sind i-wie lustig, also 9/10


----------



## Tahult (29. September 2008)

-4/10

Den Grund kannst du dir ja bestimmt denken...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

das bild ist göttlich und stupidedia auch^^
10/10


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2008)

7/10

Textstelle ist toll ausgesucht: + 10
BO mag ich absolut nicht        -  1
den letzten Satz - naja           -  2
                                           =  7


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Naja, ich mag Bilder, aber das is ned so mein Fall ^^"

8/10

sonst ganz gut, das so drumherum^^


----------



## Graf von Krolock (29. September 2008)

8/10

joar geht, mein geschmack net 100 %ig getroffen aber naja ^^ hauptsache dir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

danke^^ (musste aber ändern, da meine "Tat" aufgedeckt wurde(war zu groß))
hm..
8/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

nachmittagsfernsehen: dicke richterin verurteilt schreiende heulende und abgrundtief blöde menschen
ts:  raidleiter verurteilt schreiende heulende kiddys.
da ist mir ts lieber 7/10
mh das bild... 8/10
der letzte spruch: lol? 0o 8/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

10/10

btw .. irgendwie ziehts das forum sowas in die breite mit meinem neune tft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*angeb* lalala^^


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Hm...sehr schlicht. Sehr gut. Ganz deiner meinung. 7/10


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

schickes bild und der erste satz = Göttlich ^^

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

sufu ftw 10/10^^
icemage 8/10 (egtl 10/10 aber ally....)
allyspieler 4/10
letztes 10/10^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. September 2008)

imme rnoch 7/10 ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (30. September 2008)

minus umgekippte 8 / 10 !!!einself -.-


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Pink -
Lesben +
7/10 ?


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2008)

erkenne nichts
1/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Zitat 5/10
Linkin Park 5/10
Open PvP 0/10
Thread 8/10

Durchschnitt:

6/10


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

Einfach nur geil der Spruch ^^ 10/10 xD


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Die userbars mag ich persönlich nicht,der Spruch ist ganz witzig,das Zitat find ich nicht witzig,3/10 ?

Netter Spruch,bild hat zwar sehr miese Quali,aber gefällt mir irgendwie,zu groß,6/10?


----------



## Gored (30. September 2008)

3/10 strange muster irgendwie


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Der Spruch macht für mich keinen Sinn,die Überlebenden werden das Ende doch wohl viel eher sehn? o.Ô
naja,5/10 ?


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

10/10 ich liebe abstrakte Formen

Naja, wenn mit dem Krieg ein Atomkrieg gemeint ist, werden es die Toten wohl eher sehen...weil alle tot sind


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Kommt hin
So,ich seh das Zitat nicht mehr,ist das weg? o.0
5/10,userbars gefallen mir immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Ich weis Zwar nich was das is aber  siet gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Strongy (30. September 2008)

8/10... das erste bild find ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2008)

7/10 wegen dem ei..findet noch wer das war an anarchy erinnert? also das wappen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

9/10 Sach ma wiso Postest eigentlich nix mehr im Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Das erste Bild sieht geil aus
Der Spruch ist ... naja ... sagen wir,neutral
*feed ma seuche
*
0/10

//2 posts zu spät,bewertet crack


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Puh ich dachte schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wieder 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weist ja wiso ^^


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

10/10 Mir gefällt die Nachtelfe links im Illidanstil *~*


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2008)

waere 10 aber dank diesen pestdingern 1/10


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 9/10 Sach ma wiso Postest eigentlich nix mehr im Nachtschwärmer?



dagon 7/10

@ crack weil ich lieber schlafe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> dagon 7/10
> 
> @ crack weil ich lieber schlafe
> 
> ...


schlaf wird überbewertet.
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

10/10 God of War?^^


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Das blackding sieht ja noch ganz toll aus,aber der lutschkönig ist einfach so blöd und das scheweizding ist auch irgendwie blöd reingeklebt,gesammteindruck blöd,nichts passt zusammen,2/10? :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 10/10 God of War?^^



ay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@chopi was soll das sein? 4/10 weils irgendwie .. komisch is

e meint: hahaha @crack einzige das ich gemacht hab schaut ganz toll aus *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

10/10
auch wenn ich gehasst verdammt vergöttert nicht so toll zu GoW finde, es sieht gut aus


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Sachte doch schon
Im Song kommt der Text hier vor:
Wir sind Götter aus anderen Dimensionen
Kratos aus GOW ist ein Gott und aus einer "Spiele" Dimension 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vom "normalen" gott gibts ja keine tollen bilder .. blöder bildscheuer typ nur weil er ne brille hat *g*
10/10 für den ersten satz
9/10 für den grossen text^^
1/10 fürs letzte .. gott das lied ist beschissen ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/10 fürs letzte .. gott das lied ist beschissen ..


hab das letzte nur ausgetauscht, weil das lied bei mir atm ganz gut passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird aber demnächst eh wieder gegen deichkind geändert.
ansonsten wieder 10/10
achja: die glatze von ihm glänzt so herrlich :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

meinte ja das deichkind teil .. das fand ich beschissen
das letzte hier find ich geil 10/10 wizo - gute Freunde .. wenn ich mich nicht irre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meinte ja das deichkind teil .. das fand ich beschissen
> das letzte hier find ich geil 10/10 wizo - gute Freunde .. wenn ich mich nicht irre
> 
> 
> ...


irrst nicht. aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mich wieder in deichkind feierlaune fühle wirds ausgetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (30. September 2008)

Onkelz eher nich....
Aber ist ja ansichtsache 5/10


----------



## Vincious (30. September 2008)

4/10

@ minastirit: jetzt is sie wieder göttlich, der klassiker kombiniert mit onkelz = *zeichen für unendlich/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

bild: 9/10
zitat: ROFL 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

tsweihandschwerter *g*
will auch tsweihandschwerteR!

9/10
auch wenn deine sig zu hoch ist !
naja btw geiler titel auch wenn es 
ey alta <-- heisst bei barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwitschenposTaZ omFg
10/10

gute freude gute freunde.. und ich frag mich wiso schlug ich sie nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grad das lied wieder hehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das so "wtf geil" aber es sagt genau die texte die man in sonem moment hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (30. September 2008)

10000000000000000000/10

geil


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Die is zu gross soll ich das melden? naja 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

links: 10/10
rechts: 7/10

sind die von dir? *hämischguck* :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

sagen was ma so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von der schweiz für die schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Ha du bist zu langsam!!!!! 10/10 ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

8/10

1. 10/10
2. 6/10...


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ha du bist zu langsam!!!!! 10/10 ^^



ne war antwort auf seine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das teil mit if jesus comes back we kill him again + ärze + disturbed find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Rashnuk (30. September 2008)

Nice 9/10 Weils Ordnung ist -1 abzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Das Ding mit "Same Shit, Different asshole" ist übrigens ein Hitler - Bush - Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Condom Ding kommt bald raus...und sonst...ist mir eh egal xD

1000/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

was für ne ordnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja nein er war nicht hilfreich
und nein ich fütter kein fettes ei .. 

das untere sagt mir nicht viel .. 
naja 4/10 mag fütter pet mist nicht

naja 1000 für sone sig gibst du dem toeds? oO .. 
naja @ todes 9/10 das condom user is mir auch ziemlich egal *g* soll jeder tun was ihm gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich pass mich der freundin an *g*


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Das Ding mit "Same Shit, Different asshole" ist übrigens ein Hitler - Bush - Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Condom Ding kommt bald raus...und sonst...ist mir eh egal xD

1000/10 ^^

0/10

Ich mag Valenth einfach nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Das Ding mit "Same Shit, Different asshole" ist übrigens ein Hitler - Bush - Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wäre danach nicht antifa gekommen hätte ich da was seltsames gedacht, weil der text zu schnell vorbei war.(des sollte son strich durch die mitte ham)
minas: 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Das Ding mit "Same Shit, Different asshole" ist übrigens ein Hitler - Bush - Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


falsches editet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

<- Verplant ohne Ende heute xD


----------



## Sweny (1. Oktober 2008)

Fresh D! <3
100/10


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja 6/10


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 vor allem das linke gefüllt mir^^


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Ich mag diese Dinger zum Füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10 ... der ist knuffig, aber ich mags farblich abgestimmter ^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

9/10 bist du das?


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Grund steht weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Is das Nirvana da in deiner Sig? Einfach geil das Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Etwas verspätet noch die Antwort, das ist ein Auszug aus "Born Slippy" von "Underworld". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist was gaaanz anderes.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

9.5/10 sieht nett aus


----------



## Asoriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Purga sagt mir nichts, aber nett verpackt
der echte Paladin is zu geil
Open PvP ist auch Spitze
Quote ist recht lustig
Linkin Park: PERFEKT! (War im Januar in Basel/St. Jakobshalle beim Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

gesammt müsste ich eigentlich 10/10 geben, aber da ich einfach ein Fan von Bilder bin kann ich dir leider "nur" 9,9 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10 Mal was anderes sieht aus wie ein Grafiktreiber logo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (1. Oktober 2008)

Valenth

0/10


----------



## Vincious (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die is zu gross soll ich das melden? naja 5/10



sig: 7/10

hat schon wer gemacht, wurde zum wiederholten mal aufgefordert sie zu ändern, aber "ganxta" wie ich bin, werde ich sie noch einige h zappeln lassen (stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hoffe das liest kein mod^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> hat schon wer gemacht, wurde zum wiederholten mal aufgefordert sie zu ändern, aber "ganxta" wie ich bin, werde ich sie noch einige h zappeln lassen (stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pro h zappeln lassen: +1tag bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja ich hohl auf mit den Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> links: 10/10
> rechts: 7/10


dann hol halt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du bedenkst, dass davon dein sch... öner fuß auch nicht größer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh shit wirklich????^^
10/10


----------



## Kheltaras (1. Oktober 2008)

schoen bunt..
8/10


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

achja  war macht bla bla  6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

dmc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Immer dieser Hass und diese Gewalt *liebe sprüh*

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> *liebe sprüh*


AAAHHH meine augen, es brennt.
sieht nett aus 9/10


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Schon wieder du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

das gleiche könnte ich über dich sagen :>
links: 10/10
rechts: 7/10
wie immer halt o0


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm hier auch die brille xD

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm hier auch die brille xD
> 
> 9/10


siehst du... es verfolgt dich überall hin xD


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

jaja der forenfluch...  ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Immer dieser Hass und diese Gewalt *liebe sprüh*
> 
> 6/10



bist du das?
wenn ja ehm wie sagt mans .. schaut nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mookuh hmm
rasmus find ich gut 9/10
valenth ............ -100000000000000000000/10
link nenn ich hmm 7/10

durchschnitt ist irgendwo im minusbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (1. Oktober 2008)

wieder super pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10
verbannt die forenpest ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/target valenth
/cast verbannen


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags dir,entscheid dich für eine und schmeiss die andere raus!
so gibts 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

sieht seltsam aber interessant aus... 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich sags dir,entscheid dich für eine und schmeiss die andere raus!
> so gibts 7/10


wiso denn ? auf meine screen könnt ich 4 reintun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


platz hab ich *g*
10/10 für die brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10  und ja net eine rausschmeissn finde es super wies jetzt is


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 - 5 wil nid selber gmacht -5 wög valenth 
,blibt nid so vil übrig .. wiso macht jeder valenth mist mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flywa (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10 
schöne Bilder


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

selber gemacht
9/10

nicht selber gemacht hmm .. dann würd glaubs dein name nid da stehen .. naja dann wärs 5/10
suchs dir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10

beide bilder sehr nice


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

9.9/10 ^^


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

Böhze Onkelz ned schlecht 10/10^^
BTW: wARUM bewertet ihr mein Valenth SIg?!?!??!
Ihr sollt die Warhammer sig. bewerten und wem das immer noch nicht gefällt besorgt euch doch das FF Addon wo ihr das ne mehr sehen könnt -.-


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Die warhammer sig sieht mir so aus wie allvater wow chars sig....

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 anime UND lesben? was gibts besseres?^^


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

hmmm also da weiß ich auch nichts besseres als anime und lesben :/


5/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 10/10 anime UND lesben? was gibts besseres?^^


2 Anime-Bi-Girls? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 :>


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Ok jetzt wirds langsam ein wenig zu pervers :/

ps: wenn ihr es mir nicht glaubt oder nicht ich guck zwar gern shoujo ai bzw yuri an aber kein hentai o_0


----------



## Todesschleicher (2. Oktober 2008)

Rofl^^

Ist doch nur Jokestuff^^

Immer noch 10/10


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

trotzdem haße ich es wenn manche leute sich wegen sowas schmutzige gedanken darüber machen :O^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

10/10  also mir persönlich gefällt shoujo ai besser als yuri^^


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja so groß is der unterschied zwischen shoujo ai und yuri nicht nur das bei yuri nicht nur küsse verteilt werden ^^


----------



## Fauzi (2. Oktober 2008)

nett gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


(-1 Punkt wegen Manga) ^^


----------



## Bankchar (2. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Star Wars!!! <.<


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2008)

10/10


Wow sieht die genial aus....sind beides richtig nett gemachte bilder...gut so^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (2. Oktober 2008)

8/10 süß^^


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr / krank o.O


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (2. Oktober 2008)

ja aber deine bewertung?^^


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Steht doch da. Sehr punkte von krank möglichen. Ein sehr dehnbares Ergebnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Erinnert mich an getragene Damenstrumpfhosen oO

Trotzdem irgendwie interessant : 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

erinnert mich an die von lazy town
9/10 .D


----------



## Kaaper (2. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die von lazy town
> 9/10 .D


Dich auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An den über mir - 
Sufu,naja
Deine Chars interesieren mich nicht
--//--
Userbars mag ich nicht
Ein bischen viel Platz dafür verbraucht,um etwas zu vermeiden,das garnicht soviel Platz verbraucht (in einer Sig jedenfalls) *g*
so 4/10?


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

9/10 
Das erinnert mich mich irgendwie an öhm.....................nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Farbe passt? o.O Naja,keiner sollte wegen sowas ausgelacht werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So,deins,na,5/10? Besser als Deane kann ichs eh nicht erklären,also lass ichs *g*


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Muggu (2. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm 5/10


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## David (3. Oktober 2008)

Raff ich nich... 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

legalice it?
naja
find ausser dem letztens satz alles i.o .. auch wenn mir das unterste nix sagt^^
7/10


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

10/10 nach wie vor^^


----------



## Kaaper (3. Oktober 2008)

nettes pic aber leider Valenth

1/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

scheiss spamm addon .. da spamm ich lieber ohne
5/10 
.. mag wow qoute nicht :/


----------



## Independent (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag die Onkelz...

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

geiler spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst bisle leer naja 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag die onkelz auch ganz doll xD


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab god of war nie gespielt 9/10 (mich bringt niemand dazu hier jemals 10 zu geben buahahaha)


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hab god of war nie gespielt 9/10 (mich bringt niemand dazu hier jemals 10 zu geben buahahaha)


Hm, für meinen Geschmack zu vollgepackt... zu wenig Liebe reingesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

sieht gut aus, aber erinnert mich an dat mädel an lazy town... von daher 8/10


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, aber erinnert mich an dat mädel an lazy town... von daher 8/10


Dann sind wir ja schon insgesammt 3 *g*
Deins is natürlich geil,nur siehts bissl scheisse aus,so 8/10?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub das erinnert alle daran Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja vlt weil beide die gleichen haare haben und beide irgendwie süss sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit wann dürfen mods süss sein .. hmm 

lalala pöse menschen pöse lieder pöse onkelZ imma wieda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
oller zwischenposter

erinert mich an hmm kp vlt ein kaputer frauenstrumpf? naja 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erinert mich an hmm kp vlt ein kaputer frauenstrumpf? naja 5/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich seh da 2 kiwis, die in der luft um sich rumschwirren, das ganze natürlich ein bissi verzerrt.... o0
also chopi: 8/10 vsieht seltsam aus, aber lustig 8/10
minas... naja, wie immer egtl 10/10^^
und zu lazy town: jetzt müsste nur noch nen mod wie sportacus aussehen o0


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

haben wir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den sportlichen zam *g*


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2008)

5/10 

5 wegen weiblichem Illidan mit T6 Schultern und 0 wegen Onkelz >_> (der Beat is hamer geil aber die texte sind mir bissel zu einfach... und die Stimme des Leadsängers dreht mir die Gedärme im magen um!)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> 5 wegen weiblichem Illidan mit T6 Schultern und 0 wegen Onkelz >_> (der Beat is hamer geil aber die texte sind mir bissel zu einfach... und die Stimme des Leadsängers dreht mir die Gedärme im magen um!)


zu einfach? o0
sry, aber ich glaube, viel von ihnen hast du nicht gehört bei so einem urteil >.>
naja 8/10 ... einer weint immer über die balance *g*


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Du schon wieder! 10/10 <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links: 10/10
rechts: 8/10, weil ich da weiss, dass dus gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

danke für die 10 punkte xD
und danke crack dank dir bekomm ich überall punkte *g*

10/10
... @the gui .. naja ich find die einen texte sind nicht soo leicht .. aber jedem das seine .. find onkelz gut


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

8/10 ach und ich hab aus meiner sig das hässliche teil rausgenommenXD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

ist deine sig leer?
ich seh nix .. darum 0/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> minas... naja, wie immer egtl 10/10^^



achja, sag ma haste dich im linken bild egtl auch verewigt?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja, sag ma haste dich im linken bild egtl auch verewigt?


logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in jedem.. auch in dem avril

kleiner hint : er hat ne narbe im kopf ^^ ja man erkennts nicht gut .. aber darum gehts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2008)

okok 6/10 weil die bilder gut sind, aber wegen onkelz gibts trotzdem abzüge... 

@Grüne Brille

hab jetz nen halbes jahr fast täglich Onkelz rauf und runter hören müssen (frag bitte net wiso)

anfangs dachte ich ich gewöhn mich dran... aber jetz hass ich sie noch mehr ^^ 

und nein ich bin KEIN hopper!

steh aber eher auf Subway To Sally und Rammstein was Deutschrock angeht!

Die Themen die Onkelz ansprechen sind zwar meistens recht brauchbar... aber eben zu leicht zu verstehen und oft einfach zu oberflächlich für meinen geschmack...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Themen die Onkelz ansprechen sind zwar meistens recht brauchbar... aber eben zu leicht zu verstehen und oft einfach zu oberflächlich für meinen geschmack...


naja, darüber kann man sich streiten, jedem wies ihm beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bewertung ist noch dieselbe wie oben^^


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2008)

8/10 weil du als onkelz fan mich verbal nicht fertig machst wegen dem was ich schreibe ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nerf!

flamen ist für kiddis und leute die eine zu grosse klappe haben.
Aber wenn jemand Flamen muss und somit auch "austeilt" muss er sich nicht wunder wenn was zurück kommt. Darum lass ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hör ja auch rammstein und onkelz und ärtzte und toten hosen .. jbo/wizo .. hmm ich glaub das wars vom deutschen her ..


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

10/10...was auch sonst? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

9/10
das mit jesus ist das geilste^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

jo find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jesus is a cheater ! he can walk on water and has 2 lifes ! NERF HIM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2008)

sehr sehr toll gemacht, 10/10!


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

Hübsch Hübsch

10/10


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

4/10... ja wegen der Eier!

PS: DK > Jesus 

DK kann übers wasser reiten!!!111elf


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

das engel bild is bisle klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätt lieber das gross und den mist (valenth dingens) weg

aber da ich ja für gleichbewertungen bin
velentha gibt -100000/10
bild 7/10 weils so klein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zwischenposta -.-
schami kann als wolf über wasser laufen xD
8/10 nerf warris plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

schon wieder du, minas <.<

10/10... xD


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

mist jetz war ich auch zu spät xD

naja, 6/10 weils net so aufdringlich is


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

8/10
cool ^^


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

lol 8/10 für das entfernen der signatur parasiten ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

werd ich glaubs nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


destro wl mit 80 ist soo geil
aber wenn nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 why not
8/10 mag das bild XD


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

God of war 8/10
Irgendwas was mit Hörnern 9/10
hmm...8,5 ^.^


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

hm. Ego-Shoter fan

6/10 für den baldigen politischen flüchtling ^_^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

was sagt der typ da? Und er mag mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

fühl dich doch net angesprochen >_>

sihe/oben


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kapiers immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ziemlich nach Standard aus aber weil du GH3 spielst geht die Signatur noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Bewertung?
Ein Panda süüüüßßßß XD
9/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

was kapierst den daran nicht xD ... 3/10 SO!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Hast du keine eigene Meinung?Anscheinend bewertest du ja Leute nachdem wie sie dich bewerten...


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hast du keine eigene Meinung?Anscheinend bewertest du ja Leute nachdem wie sie dich bewerten...


nein, die bewertung wurde schlechter weil deine sig mit jedem mal langweiliger wird....

PS: frage steht immernoch aus, was kapierst net?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Alles...ausser das der Typ von One Piece ist


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Alles...ausser das der Typ von One Piece ist


Aufgeräumter sig.. doch nicht ach ka ich find sie schön

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Hahahaa wie geil ^.^ 
9/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

Also...

*[2.]<Stein>Ololol, nerf Papier!
[2.]<Papier>l2p Boon...
[2.]<Schere>musst du grade sagen >_> Papier kann eig GARNIX!!!*

eine satirische sicht auf die ganzen klassen nerf whinereien! (man kennt das Schere/Stein/Papier Balancing system)
-------------------
*"reroll DK"*
in verbindung mit Laws Mittelfinger drückt aus das einem die Klassen nerfs/anpassungen/änderungen scheis egal sein können.

und rerollen bedeutet nichts anderes als eine neue Klasse zum main zu machen. (in dem fall der DK da er die neue unerforschte Klasse ist)

PS: DK macht unglaublich viel spaß!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

ich gebs auf...das ist zu hoch für mich >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich gebs auf...das ist zu hoch für mich >.<


o0??
er hats doch ideal erklärt.. :\


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich gebs auf...das ist zu hoch für mich >.<


aha, aber erkennst daran das ich dir bei meiner letzten bewertung nur "3" gegben habe wie verdorben mein Charakter is?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10


Neue sig da!
selbstironisch und ein selfowned von mir!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2008)

????
*Rtfm* Stickies lesen
*dragon flamt* d.h. *RTFM*

ausser das das eine capslock hat fällt mir kein unterschied auf ...
naja 6/10 weils einfach .. ist


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

d


----------



## chopi (5. Oktober 2008)

Auf jedenfall aufgeräumter als das alte,7/10?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> d


????


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

es heist ReadTheFuckingManual
ich hab 
ReadDeFuckingManual geschrieben


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

hm bissel zu viele unterschiedliche pics

7/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

übersichtlich und nicht aufdringlich   7/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

super text 

und das pic in seiner 3 (oder 4) version? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es heist ReadTheFuckingManual
> ich hab
> ReadDeFuckingManual geschrieben


du hast editet vorhin -.-


6/10 mag wow qoute nicht .. wenn einem kein sinvoller satz in den sinn kommt soll man nix sagen .. besser als auto text


----------



## Rhokan (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

wir warn nie im kirchenchor *träller*

langsam kan ich bei dir nen auto text: 10/10 machen :>


waaah rhokan du pöser zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


standart rechtschreibfehlerspruch: 6/10
                                         bild: ich vermute selbstgemacht, daher 8/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jegan (5. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

FSK 18 - Alle bekommen das Mädchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

2/10 keines dafon ist was besonderes


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

naja

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

5/10 
mag garfield versteh den witz nicht xD


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und den witz nicht verstehen? XD

auf deutsch

: Da stimmt irgendwas mit bzw IN meiner hose nicht.......5 sekunden später......*große augen bekomm*


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

5/10

ist ein wenig zu überfüllt <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Der Blick ist geil^^
8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

5/10
vor allem weil ich finde, dass man religion auch anders begreifen kann. man kann glauben und trotzdem ein absolut geiler mensch sein.

hab jetz eindlich n link gefunden, den ich unter das bild packen kann


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 5/10
> vor allem weil ich finde, dass man religion auch anders begreifen kann. man kann glauben und trotzdem ein absolut geiler mensch sein.
> 
> hab jetz eindlich n link gefunden, den ich unter das bild packen kann


Nun, das ist deine Ansicht, und die Auslebung des Glaubens und das Verständniss selbigens ist für jeden anders.
Ich brauche so einen Glauben nicht, und stimme meiner sig selbst nur zu 90% zu, es ist kein "Jammerleben", aber für meine Interpretation des Glaubens ist es ein besseres Leben ohne einen solchen. 
nunja, ansonsten kann man darüber besser im nachtschwärmer diskutieren^^
8/10 das bild gefällt mir


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10
Onkelz ftw


----------



## Tahult (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

@typ mit eric ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha geil ^^ wär schön mal sone konterwerbung zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und @spammail versender .. nein ich bin zufrieden und ich brauch keine 400freundinnen -.-...

@vorposta 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2008)

9/10 die elfe im illi style ist einfach genial


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

5/10 : /


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 fürs bild
zitat naja .. alle die rechtschreibung pflegen in nem gamer ort sind für mich im falschen ort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ers noch mit fehlern schreibt
...
8/10 insgesammt

wasn mit anderem acc? banned? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wasn mit anderem acc? banned? xD


lies dir dazu mal nachtschwärmer von gestern durch.... :\
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

hmm mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lies selten was wenn ich nicht mitspammen will^^
9/10 text am ende ist irgendwie komisch ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm mal machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso?
ich denke ma das lied kensnt du^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

sagt mir teilweise etwas aber finds trozdem nid soo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn mich nicht alle irrt isses von onkelz irgendwas mit geht zu hölle oder so .. 
FAHRT ZUR HÖLLE
(Album: Weisse/Zeit: 3:33 min) <-- stimmt ^^ braves edit

nicht jedes lied ist auch ein liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute freunde/leere worte/mtv/superstar xD etc find ich besser .. aber jedem das seine ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. Oktober 2008)

9/10

so neue sig^^(es gibt n neues valenth teil)


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2008)

-99/10

rate warum xD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. Oktober 2008)

ganz klare bewertung... 0-10/10...-.- naja wo wir bei sind spruch 9/10 naja bild 1/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

nur so fette dinger ... -.-
0/10
leider geht schlechter nicht -.-


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10 naja aber wenigstens hältst du dich an die bewertungsgrnze


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2008)

Grernzen sind zum überschreiten da ^^

und deine Sig sprengt auch viele grenzen :>


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

1/10 mir ist grad aufgefallen das bei dir wenigstens nicht steht
der hat hunger
der auch
mimimi
immerhin etwas = kann ich komplet ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis nicht aber find pokemon besser als die dinger ..

gui du zwischenspammer --.--
8/10


----------



## Tahult (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit "Böhse Onkelz" kann ich musiktechnisch überhaupt nichts anfangen. Halt nicht meine Richtung.
Die Sig ist aber trotzdem lässig. 
10/10


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (7. Oktober 2008)

die figur kommt mir bekannt vor
ich hab die mal abends im TV gesehen
und sie ging mir tierisch auf den sack!!!^^

aber bild und spruch passen gut zusammen

7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohhhja , das kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

was für ein ding in der hand Oo
um was gings da ...
8/10 einfach nur lawl das bild ^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Oktober 2008)

Love it :>

9,5/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

1010 wegen sufu xDD


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

2/10


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Linkin Park ist eher schlecht,das zweite Zitat ist in Ordnung und das dritte eher nicht.


@Topic:Link in meiner Signatur nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

bild 8/10 + 1 wegen selber gemacht

link tu ich mal nid bewerten da ich keine lust auf lied hören hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- entspannt rammstein reindrön


----------



## sevendays5 (7. Oktober 2008)

ich krieg angst bibber ^^

e: achj a, eine satte 9 oder 10, sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

hm kann ich nicht viel mit anfangen 2/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (7. Oktober 2008)

kein bösartige forenpest mehr? oki 10/10^^


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

hm valenth ist das immer noch 

da ich bei dir nix sehe 

ka entweder kein bild oder geblocktes valenth egal 0/10


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Ziemlich eintönige Sig ohne Struktur...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

ehr fein säuberlich aufgeräumt ^^

und hm zu deinem bild sehr bunt, figur sieht aus wie ein c'mon (oder wie auch immer die teile in der Opel werbung heißen)

6/10

@Zwischenposter 

4/10


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Sackboy,der coolste Videospielcharakter ever.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das ist Sackboy,der coolste Videospielcharakter ever.



sagt mir trotzdem nix

@Dragon1

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

find ich auch unordentlich (und uninterressant,sry)
2/10

/edit:
capslock war keine absicht


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> find ich auch unordentlich (UND UNINTERESSANT,SRY)



dito

4/10


----------



## chopi (7. Oktober 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> ich krieg angst bibber ^^
> 
> e: achj a, eine satte 9 oder 10, sieht sehr gut aus


Die Signatur hast du doch ausm Wiireloadetforum! xD

...also hat grad der Freund hier gesagt,der neben mir sitzt undso


----------



## Chrither (7. Oktober 2008)

@Kaaper passt scho 5/10


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

Boah, Achmed ist schon sowas von ausgelutscht und das "xD" gehört nicht zum Zitat und passt irgendwie nicht... =/
1/10 Punkten.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

REiter sind die besten 10/10


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2008)

nenenenenanananenenenanana ...One Piece....

10/10

Ace is going to die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lufy badet mitt der heißesten tusse des neuen arc ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. Oktober 2008)

fand das was vorher in dem bild stand besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## seeker75 (8. Oktober 2008)

4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hasse Yuri,Yaoi.Shonen-ai und diesen ganzen kram^^


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach du hast kein geschmack <.<^^


ps: 3/10

die signatur ist ein wenig zu entönig und zu groß aufgeblassen und halt das übliche was bei jedem 5ten auch steht : /


----------



## Zorkal (8. Oktober 2008)

Animescheiße halt.


----------



## seeker75 (8. Oktober 2008)

ha!zum glück kann ich mit gimp gut umgehen^^in ein paar minuten bastel ich ne sigi und schreib dann nochmal hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2008)

mist zwischenposter... ehm ja... errinert mich an nen Flohmarktstand... alles mögliche an Kram, kein durchblick und schreiend nach luft 4/10


----------



## seeker75 (8. Oktober 2008)

5/10^^

so,und wie siehts jetzt aus?^^


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

6/10

sieht ganz nett aus aber irgendwie ein wenig zu leer und der arroka pickst sich ja seinen finger an dem Dorn von gruul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neue signatur : /

7/10

Zwar sehr schlicht aber die farbe passt und sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Zorkal (8. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Animescheiße halt.


...


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

5/10

erinnert mich irgendwie an die sesamstraßen Puppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Star wars^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

*erinnert sich an eine lange zeit vor diesem post* wolltest du nicht mal neues machen?
naja immer noch gleich
10 <-- start
-4 weil nicht selber gemacht
-5 valenth + feed me -.-^^ (nur valenth = -3)
= 1/10


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

einfach bombe. ich bin momentan etwas faul was gfx betrifft... 

achja.. 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

find das bild ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser gemacht als das letzt
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil da was von rhyel steht und ich nicht weis ob du das bist^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Oktober 2008)

10/10 was soll man sosnt noch sagen =)


----------



## dragon1 (8. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

6/10 wegen Ally ;PP


----------



## storm51 (9. Oktober 2008)

5/10 sieht zwar gut aus aber kanns nicht erkennen


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

7/10 weils nunmal alles stimmt ^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

10/10 nach wie vor^^


----------



## storm51 (9. Oktober 2008)

naja 7/10 wär 10/10 aber hast diesen kak Feed scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Oktober 2008)

Signatur geht in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (9. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Sujin (9. Oktober 2008)

Würde sagen  5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

1/10

du hast immerhin irgendwas^^


----------



## Jegan (9. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2008)

9/10
fast alles gut bis auf nicht funzenden link


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Erstes zittat +10
Zweites und drittes Zittat je -1, daich keinen sinn sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
selfownd +/-0
Und purga kenn ich nicht auch +/- 0
Ergo: 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

3 sachen die sich noch bewegen 
anfangs ganz ok nach 1min aber äzend
4/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (10. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

allianz player??? urks! 
magier und schami? doppel urks!

na ja ganz nett 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

dann lösch sie doch mit nem guten schuss wodka xD
8/10 weil ich davn aus geh das es selber gemacht ist


----------



## Vakeros (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10 weil ich god of war nicht mag aber die bilder trotzdem irgendwie coll finde xD


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## EpicFailGuy (10. Oktober 2008)

1stes Zitat ftw
2ter Satz wtf?!

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

video ist ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10
text naja .. okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nicht bewertet

= 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

syr forum hängt sich atm fast auf bei mir -.-
und an meiner leitung liegts nid ...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

bei mir auch, und nu zum 2. Mal 10/10, sieht einfach genial aus! Nur das Avatar passt noch nicht so ganz, aber dass is ja wieder ein anderer Thread


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Erstes zittat +10
> Zweites und drittes Zittat je -1, daich keinen sinn sehe
> 
> 
> ...




purga:
bester forum-schurkenlehrer ever


selfowned:

ich wollte mal angeben und schreibe rdfm^^ also Read The Fucking Manual. aber ich habs mit d geschrieben^^
also das heist selfowned^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ohaa, du hast dich 'ausversehen' in deiner Signatur geselfowned... Ich kann gar nicht aufhören zu lachen... =P

@Manoroth,
Warum hast du Carcha's Signatur?


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> purga:
> bester forum-schurkenlehrer ever
> 
> 
> ...



bester schurke ever ist und bleibt grim für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der einzige der mich überzeugt hat das schurke spielen spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lurock 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Mina,ich bin ja immernoch dafür das du dich für eine entscheiden solst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wenigstens einen Rand wegmachen in der Mitte,der ist zu fett so...
7/10?


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Find die Serie irgentwie witztig (leute dmit dem IQ einer Scheibe Toastbrot usw...) 9/10
Tante Edit fragt , ob die Serie überhauptnoch läuft.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Keine ahnung,schau sowas nicht.Mir kam grad nur der spruch innen kopf und fand den einfach genial oO
So,deine. § anfangs recht lustige mit der zeit nervende viecher,die auf valenth verlinkt sind? oÔ
2/10,für das schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist Barbara Salesch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bester schurke ever ist und bleibt grim für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schurken*lehrer*^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

aha 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kheltaras (10. Oktober 2008)

6/10

zitate sind auf dauer langweilig


----------



## storm51 (10. Oktober 2008)

hmm ganz ok aber naja stehe nish auf die bunten sachen 


6/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

alles kopiert 3/10


----------



## storm51 (10. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> alles kopiert 3/10


Nein nur den Buffed spruch ^^

6/10 ganz ok


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

kommische leute gibts 7/10


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Toll du hast die gifs durch andere ersetzt. Und das schwein ist auch weg ;_;
0/10
Und barbara salesch ist eine von diesen fernsehrichterinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

langweilig^^ 1/10


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

storm51 schrieb:


> Nein nur den Buffed spruch ^^


Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber irgendwie kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor...
Den ersten von dragon1 glaube ich, den letzten von Tabuno und den in der Mitte hat der
ein oder andere im WoW-Allgemein-Forum... Aber, was weiß ich schon... =P


----------



## Raminator (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber irgendwie kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor...
> Den ersten von dragon1 glaube ich, den letzten von Tabuno und den in der Mitte hat der
> ein oder andere im WoW-Allgemein-Forum... Aber, was weiß ich schon... =P


den spruch versteh ich nicht.aber das bild mit dem text ist ok 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

0/10

du wolltest ja ein minus^^

ne scherz 7/10


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10
für Selfown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

i-wie nur 6/10 mag musicals nich ^^


----------



## Melih (11. Oktober 2008)

5/10


sieht zwar gut aus aber der Inhalt gefällt mir nicht sonderlich :/


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> sieht zwar gut aus aber der Inhalt gefällt mir nicht sonderlich :/


jo der inhalt ist gschmackssache
ich mag keine anime aber deine "freundinnen" drauf xd 10/10


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur das gleiche sagen wie der typ vor mir.
Gut gemacht,aber naja...bushido ist nicht meine Musik.
6/10


----------



## Melih (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo der inhalt ist gschmackssache
> ich mag keine anime aber deine "freundinnen" drauf xd 10/10




Freundinnen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wtf :/

ps:

4/10


Barbara Salesch?


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Sagt euch der Name wenigstens was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der thread ist langweilig,dein Post war aber der geilste da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild naja,lesben halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so 7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

> Tief in mir drin bin ich Peter Zwegert.



Joar ... ... ...














WTF??!?!? o.O


----------



## Elito (11. Oktober 2008)

6/10


weil zu viel satansgelaber


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> weil zu viel *satansgelaber*



Hä? Lern lesen...


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

ach ja die ärtze kriegen 8/10

jüngeee ^^

-.-
zwischenposter!

kriegt 4/10 wegen zwischenposten und den anti religion zeugs^^


----------



## Elito (11. Oktober 2008)

7/10


weil ich bushido doof finde aber die bilder gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag die Ärzte überhaupt nicht. Aber ich muss eingestehen, es sieht nicht schlechte aus.... =/
4/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

6/10
Musicals sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir zu groß
6/10?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

sag ihm bescheid er möge mir einen teil seiner gagen zukommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

Cats und Tanz der vampire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Zorkal (11. Oktober 2008)

Anime/Mangamüll...;(


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Sig errinert mich immer daran,dass ich das Spiel nie spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Sig errinert mich immer daran,dass ich das Spiel nie spielen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Peter Zwegert!  Schuldnerberater ne?Hab schulden bei meiner oma 

8/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. Oktober 2008)

0/10 kein echter hip-hop sondern schrot ! old school for life


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> 0/10 kein echter hip-hop sonder schrot ! old school for life


Wer hört in Berlin den noch Ami zeugs?Egal

1/10 mag tupac nich


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wer hört in Berlin den noch Ami zeugs?Egal
> 
> 1/10 mag tupac nich



Du mags 2pac nicht ? WTF der beste raper den es.......... ? WTF und du mags den nicht ? ^^ stirb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja immer noch 0/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Du mags 2pac nicht ? WTF der beste raper den es.......... ? WTF und du mags den nicht ? ^^ stirb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. 2pac ist nicht der beste rapper den es je gab.
2. 2pac is imho nich wirklich oldschool

btt: 5/10 nicely done


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 1. 2pac ist nicht der beste rapper den es je gab.
> 2. 2pac is imho nich wirklich oldschool
> 
> btt: 5/10 nicely done


deiner sigi geb ich imemr noch 10/10

gefällt mir

jo tupac ist schrotti,schon sehr frech 5 beiträge zuhaben und dan sowas zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 1. 2pac ist nicht der beste rapper den es je gab.
> 2. 2pac is imho nich wirklich oldschool
> 
> btt: 5/10 nicely done



wen du meist aber er war besser alls der sry heuts so tag auch hip-hop gennat  shit wie 50cent,eminem, und der ganze  deutsche hip-hop! 


aber jeder sein geschmack 


2/10


und gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

allvater ist langweilig,das dein acc gefreezt ist mir egal und die waynedinger gehn einem solangsam auch aufn sack.
2/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Du bist nicht zwegert sondern bolhen!Knallharte kritik!


9/10


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Gangxt000rzz! C'mon biatch!
3/10 phätten Punkten.


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gangxt000rzz! C'mon biatch!
> 3/10 phätten Punkten.


xDDDDDD lol


hmm du überm ri hastleider keine 0/10


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Simpel, klein, fein, kompakt, unsichtbar

10/10

zwischenposter 4/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Simpel, klein, fein, kompakt, unsichtbar
> 
> 10/10
> 
> zwischenposter 4/10



ich weiss ich bin ganz ganz phöze!


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich weiss ich bin ganz ganz phöze!


zu pöse!


----------



## Theodaan (12. Oktober 2008)

manche Zitate sind besser als jedes Bild...  oder [LAN???]

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

9/10 dank selfmade


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

6/10 ^^


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil gemacht,aber naja,der inhalt,der inhalt
8/10


----------



## Zorkal (12. Oktober 2008)




----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

das selbe wie letztes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm 6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, wer ist denn jetzt LAN?^^
9/10


----------



## Zorkal (12. Oktober 2008)

Dreckseier.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse Bushido, egal in welcher Form >.<
1/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Jeha, geile Sig !!!!!1!!1!1111!111!!!!11einseinself11!!!^^
10/10


----------



## Tahult (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich blind oder warum sehe ich da nichts?

0/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

k´lassiker 10/10 xD


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

mag bushido nicht...
1/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

1/10


----------



## storm51 (12. Oktober 2008)

5/10 Zitate sind old


----------



## LordSirius (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10 einfach nur geil xD


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

musical?nicht so mein ding 2/10


----------



## Gigafabi (12. Oktober 2008)

7/10 
Sind schon lustig^^


----------



## storm51 (12. Oktober 2008)

Nicht schlecht die schrift gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

-nicht von dir

-nicht von dir

-nicht von dir

-2/10 (von mir)


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi > irgend so ein zwegert ^^

darum hmmm 5/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

10/10

hübsch hübsch ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

mag keine musicals

2/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

8/10


*fragt sich ob so besser * :O


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> chopi > irgend so ein zwegert ^^
> 
> darum hmmm 5/10




Dann kennst du aber Peter Zwegert nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiss übrigens, dass meine Sig zu gross ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

zu groß

3/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. Oktober 2008)

Jup Jup schicke Party^^

8/10


----------



## Yelan (14. Oktober 2008)

6/10
Mag B11s einfach net...


----------



## Melih (14. Oktober 2008)

1/10


----------



## Gigafabi (14. Oktober 2008)

9/10
Alles gut, bis auf den Link (Fun Gildennamen sind sch***e)


----------



## Yelan (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso wird meine Sigi nimma angezeiht -.-
ach mist~


----------



## Melih (14. Oktober 2008)

4/10

musst erstmal mein beitrag anschaun .... :/



zwischenposter

1/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

7/10 dein geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (14. Oktober 2008)

8/10 lustige Zitate^^ - obwohl die wiederrum schon etwas älter sind^^ - aber trotzdem noch zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Das Zitat ist Oberrotz,der Comic genial
(0+10)/2
5/10


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** hat Post.


@Korika
8/10 - Ich liebe Garfield, aber das ist kein guter Auszug.

@Choepi
5/10 - Komm, das kannst du besser.. mit Gedankenblase und so.


----------



## Melih (14. Oktober 2008)

10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:
(Triff mich im IRC unter #buffed.de im Quakenet - Ich warte auf dich voller Sehnsucht... )

um was zu machen? den ban hammer schwingen? :U


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

10/10    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Knödelfrau (14. Oktober 2008)

5/10 zusammen gefasst da ich es allgemein nicht so lustig finde


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

0/10

Valenth Vicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2008)

jaja love erotik ftw :.. ..: und dann im Avatar nen "L" haben der nach PORN fragt xD

wobei die Szene nach dem Regen und dem Füße trocknen war ja Homoerotik pur!

naja 7/10

PS: wer hatt mein Signaturbild geklaut?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

ich nid
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hab neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

10/10 find ich super


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

die anderen waren besser kollege^^

5/10
zwischen poster -.-

du bekommst 4/10


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

6/10

sieht zwar gut aus.....aber der inhalt....naja


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

mag kein comic pornos oder so etwas 


6/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

6/10
Is zwar Bushido drauf aber naja sieht gut aus


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

5/10 syr mag den bushido nicht so wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwischenposta 8/10 fand alte bild irgendwie besser
Hab nur noch eins als sig da beide irgendwie nicht passen :/


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2008)

ui süß ^^ 8/10

PS: meine sig is wider da!!111elf


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach noch den Imagehacklink weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wegen dem link 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

ich mag den typen net :S

3/10


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Solangsam gehn mir aber echt die B-Promis aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja,deine,7/10 halt


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

0/10

mein Beileid :X 

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (14. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Die sig von carcha sprengt das ganze,sieht blöd aus
Das andere haste doch nicht selbst gemacht oder? *erriner*
4/10

Mir gefallen die "neuen" mit den C4Drendern oder wie sie alle heissen weniger als die anderen,hier mal 8/10


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

Tine Witler? wtf


6/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Comic ist genial!
Aber der Spruch...
"Weniger elitäres Gruppendenken von wegen "Ich kenne ein schlitzäugiges Fachwort, 
zeige das und keiner weiß worum es geht außer ich (und irgendwelche andern Freaks)",
mehr Deutsch." = Mehr Verständnis.
Aber dann würdest du ja in der Masse untergehen... =P

6.5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

shoujo-ai ist lesbenliebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (mit gefühlen, usw :\ )
(bin weder freak, noch schlitzaugenfachmann, melih hats mir einfach schonma erklärt wasses ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

reiter 10/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> shoujo-ai ist lesbenliebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na also, wenn es "Lesbenliebe" ist, kann man das doch auch sagen... oO


Grüne schrieb:


> (mit gefühlen, usw :\ )


Iiiiihhh...

Edit:
Onkelz: 10
Rest: -1
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Megatherion (15. Oktober 2008)

Guter Musikgeschmack, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spruch ist ok, ich geb mal 8/10.


----------



## Squarg (15. Oktober 2008)

7/10

Bissl wenig ^^
Dafür hab ich bestimmt zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh mal Stark davon aus Selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Idee ansich aber rechts der Zwerg + Die Weinachtsblink schrift. Passt irgendwie nicht wirklich.
mybuffed etc geht auch wenn man auf den Ava klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seinen wa mal nett. 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Is ein geiles Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

8 punkte für den Spruch bezüglich der Musikkultur...
6 punkte für das "Bild"/die Char-Daten

8+6=14 /2= 7/10


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

Nice text 10/10


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

10/10 against gangsta-rap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. Oktober 2008)

Rofl...^^ 10/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. Oktober 2008)

und ja meine sig wird immer iwie mit valenth zu tun ham


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2008)

darum auch

1/10


----------



## Madrake (15. Oktober 2008)

6/10

kann nicht erkennen welche Band da auf der Bühne steht^^ - Zitat könntest ein wenig hervorheben btw...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2008)

is n konzi von jan delay.


zur sig:
kein wirklich harmonisches ganzes

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2008)

8/10
just because irgendwie hast du das ding scho seit ewigkeiten und muss nur noch auf deine sig kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hab mein bild etwas geändert. Fands etwas langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

8/10 für das neue.


----------



## Realcynn (15. Oktober 2008)

Den Spruch finde ich geil ^^ Wer ist eigentlich LAN? Und warum macht er so viele Partys?

die anderen find ich irgendwie nicht so gelungen

6/10


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> Den Spruch finde ich geil ^^ Wer ist eigentlich LAN? Und warum macht er so viele Partys?
> 
> die anderen find ich irgendwie nicht so gelungen
> 
> 6/10


sind alles nur welche die aus dem zusammenhang sinn ergeben, aber so wenn sie alleine stehen nicht, aber es reicht , dass ich immer wieder über sie lache wenn ich die lese =)

Schick gemacht eigentlich allerdings finde ich, das rechte etwas verpixelt und die gelbe schrift nicht stimmig

6/10

Tante Edith meint, dass noch ein Rechtschreibfehler drin ist, Recht hat sie!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

pizza und gras passen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sehe dumme posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeden tag
lan +punkte
ich darf das? <-- einzige satz der irgendwie unpassend ist^^
ohne aufstehen > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 zeilen
2 punkte pro zeile
darum 8/10 da mir eines irgendwie nid so ganz passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (16. Oktober 2008)

Cooles Pic.
Onkelz fan

10/10

Vaya con tioz mi amgio!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Gibt mehr onkelz fans hier als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auch wenn ich der einizge wär. OnkleZ 4 Ever.
Lalala wir sind die onkelz und bekannter als jesus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wer auch imer das letzte Blut vergossen hat,


IMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist mir nur so aufgefallen ..)
Naja kommt mir so vor wie der pala im ts der auch immer so labert wenn ihm langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Syr ganze sig ist mehr oder minder nur über gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich mag das denken nicht das es jemanden gibt der alles siet .. perversling -.-^^ kukt mir zu wenn ich aufs klo geh .. tse
darum hmm 4/10 Erste Teil klingt etwas spannender


----------



## Hirnsauger (16. Oktober 2008)

knowledge FAIL! 

Das Bild in meinem Avatar sowie der Text beziehen sich auf meinen Lieblingsfilm "Der blutige Pfad Gottes" bzw. im Englischen "The Boondock Saints".
Und so gesehen bin ich absolut kein Gottesfürchtiger Mensch...
Wie auch Stephan Weidner glaube ich zwar an einen Gott, aber nicht an die Kirche. Stephan's Meinung dazu kennen wir ja zur genüge, siehe "Kriche" oder "Religion"...

Ach ja, der Film ist auch... wie soll ich sagen... ziemlich _unchristlich_


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Der Letzte Satz ist trozdem Vater unser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kenn ich von enomine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Den Film kenn ich glaubs gar nid .. hmm
Sag ja erster Text gefällt mir 2nd nid so^^
gut 7/10 weil es um nen film geht. Ma kuken ob der gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: schaut ganz wizig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal suchen.
Ist aber nicht so bekannt wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau wie der film city of god <-- verdammt geil aber kennen tut ihn keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint: schaut ganz wizig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musste aber gut suchen... da der indiziert ist, findet man ihn nicht gerade im Media Markt...

Nu aber:

BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

meine sufu sitz 5 meter neben mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er meint er habe ihn zuhause also von dem her
7/10
Enomine + Film der gut aussiet auf den previews
Aber find bilder immer noch besser als text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2008)

Bild is schick, wenn ich das von nem Vor-Vor-Poster richtig gelesen hab ist "Vaya Con Tioz" von Onkelz, die mag ich überhaupt nicht, daher "nur" 8/10


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

hm, erinerrt mich an den mercedes stern obwohl der total anders aussieht xD

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Jop is Onkelz
Geh mit den onkelz .. 
jedem das seine was musik angeht. Gibt ja welche die Mögen 50cent. 

Zu deiner sig.
ich geh davon aus selber gemacht
8/10 weils gut ausschaut. Aber weils irgendwie nichts aussagt find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (glaub nicht das du wie hoomer in ner müll deponie arbeitest *g*)

zwischenpostaaa
Bild 10/10 <-- mag das einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kommt mir so bekannt vor.
Blogs les ich selten - 0
das mit ts kapier ich nicht ganz .. mag ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -1
zitat kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
gibt hmm 9/10


----------



## Zorkal (16. Oktober 2008)

Finde die Signatur ziemlich langweilig und farblich eintönig.


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Little Big Planet,ich werde dich nie besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10,du hast mich zum weinen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Oktober 2008)

1/10 

Ich hasse sie :<


----------



## Madrake (16. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

7/10 spricht mich nicht sonderlich an...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

""...das passt, wie die Pizza zum Gras."  <- passt 10/10 xD

Ich sehe dumme Menschen. <- seh ich auch oft  5/10

Wer ist eigentlich LAN? Und warum macht er so viele Partys? <- 8/10

Ich darf das. <- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Warte, vielleicht schaffen wir es auch ohne aufzustehen..."  <- gute idee 100% agree xD


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Böhse Onkelz 
9/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

6/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Spruch ist doch ganz klar ein Angriff auf meine Persönlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Pandare bekommt türlich 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg9Tzv2sJbg
?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist doch ganz klar ein Angriff auf meine Persönlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Wenn Du das sagst Chopilein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

10/10  
=)


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2008)

erster Satz - naja is okay
der Rhokan-Schriftzug? SUPER!
Naxx-Nacht? Auch toll

9,5/10

(bei mir kommt das Naxx-Dingens in ein paar Tagen wieder raus)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Schaut gut aus ---> 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht stecken dahinter ja die Illuminaten? o.O 

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

das linke bild sieht kacke aus weil so runterskaliert wurde. beim rechten is noch der imageshack link drunter. die sind beide nich gleich hoch.
finds insgesamt nich so pralle.

2/10

EDIT: tu plöde kuh! *schmoll*


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

7/10 :/


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Riesentrolli, der Korinthenkacker, mag mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Oktober 2008)

Mysteriös!


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

8/10 sieht lustig aus aba mag das vieh iwie net^^


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

5/10

ist das rechte bild nicht von chararoth?


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ist das rechte bild nicht von chararoth?



jup aba es gefällt mir also hab cihs geklaut^^ aba falls er was dagegen habe sollte soll er was sagn dann mach ichs selbst verständlich wider wech^^

ach ja immer noch 10/10


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Signatur klauen verbrennt ihn !!!!!!!


feuer/10


----------



## Zorkal (17. Oktober 2008)

Den Müll hatten wir schon oft genug...


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Den Müll hatten wir schon oft genug...



Deine komische Sesamstraßen puppe auch..........leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja, 7/10... Musste meine leider ändern, Carcha hat mich das erste Mal überhaupt deswegen angeschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Tja sowas ist echt traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. Oktober 2008)

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lesbensigs -> No go, auch wenns nur Mangafiguren sind. Nix gegen sowas, aber nääää nich in so nem Forum.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2008)

naja langweilig 1/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Korika (18. Oktober 2008)

3/10


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2008)

Comic - naja nicht sehr lustig. Hentai hab ich schon gehört, weiß aber nicht was es ist und Shoujo-ai ist mir vollkommen fremd...daher nur 4/10


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Comic - naja nicht sehr lustig. Hentai hab ich schon gehört, weiß aber nicht was es ist und Shoujo-ai ist mir vollkommen fremd...daher nur 4/10



Hentai = Anime p0rn

Shoujo ai,Yuri = Anime bzw Manga mit lesbischen Inhalten wie

Strawberry panic
Mai-hime
Kannazuki no Miko
Shoujo sect


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hentai = Anime p0rn
> 
> Shoujo ai,Yuri = Anime bzw Manga mit lesbischen Inhalten wie
> 
> ...



hentai ist nur das japanische wort für pervers ^_~
und shoujo ai heisst auf deutsch wort wörtlich übersetzt mädchen liebe wir außenstehende sagen ja lieber gleich was wir darunter verstehen als das was es bedeutet^^
achja zu deins sag ich mal 8/10 gibt bessere^^


----------



## Zorkal (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Deine komische Sesamstraßen puppe auch..........leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist Sackboy!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

cool kleine Penis werden zu großen
5/10


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2008)

Zusammengeklickt,scrubs zu geil,zu groß? ein spruch über mich,das kann nur 9/10 geben


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

5/10

Nichts besonderes, aber etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (18. Oktober 2008)

7/10 nur ein paar Sprüche, aber gute!!!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

*anpopp* xD rofl
9/10


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

Scrubs 10
Halo 3 +1
Nicht so tolles aussehen, nicht stimmig -3
Milchtuete <3 +1

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar Sprüche sind geil die anderen weniger
8/10


----------



## Tan (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das Scrubs Ding rockt, aber für mich zu unordentlich...

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

ich liebe die letzten 2 sprueche 10/10


----------



## Bexor (19. Oktober 2008)

5/10

Raff ich nicht so ganz... aber trotzdem lustig xD


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur irgendwelche Chars, sry 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

erste 2 langweilig,3tes alt 4 auch langweilig aber 5tes zu genial mein lebensmotto^^

20/10
-
10/10 fuer die anderen 
=
10/10


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

Also der erste Spruch is genial, und beim zweiten sieht man das es zum glück noch menschen gibt die auch mal witze auf eigene kosten reissen können o.ä.
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

rechtschreibdings 2/10

name rokhan 10/10(ich liebe den begleiter von rexxar)


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die Zitate nicht wirklich gelungen, dh.  5/10

edith: 600!


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

Wegen dem 3 gibt es nur 9/10,das ist nun wirklich ZU alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

jo hast recht 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur Schrift 1/10


----------



## Ambit!on (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse diese Toasties!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## mumba (19. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Zwischenposter 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

9/10 genau wie chopi


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 9/10 genau wie chopi


Hey, aber ich hab doch jez ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Melih (19. Oktober 2008)

naja 6/10

zu viel text udn zu wenig bilder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Oktober 2008)

3 / 10 ;/


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

10/10, ganz klar!


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

"anpoppen" verdient ja nur 15/10 oO


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo hast recht 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

6/10

Find die Sprüche teilweise doch recht witzig ... aber i find sie trostlos...^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

5/10^^

Die doch recht  schwache Bewertung entstand durch den "Dumm-Daher-Sabbelnden-Deppen" (DDSD) in deiner sig^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry i mag den einfach net^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 5/10^^
> 
> Die doch recht  schwache Bewertung entstand durch den "Dumm-Daher-Sabbelnden-Deppen" (DDSD) in deiner sig^^
> 
> ...


besorg mir ne gute dragonball sig und der bushido trennt sich von meiner sig ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> besorg mir ne gute dragonball sig und der bushido trennt sich von meiner sig ^^




Dann kriegste auch ne riesen 10^^
frag doch ma im Designfred ob dir einer wat basteln kann??^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10
Wiso? weil du dein Zitat wirklich fast jeden monat änderst und der text einfach n1 ist.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie immer wunderschön

LG Gwynny


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2008)

"Gekickt vor dem im Haus"? Was ist denn das für ein Satz? oO
Ansonsten gar nicht sooo übel...
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Gekickt vor dem im Haus"? Was ist denn das für ein Satz? oO
> Ansonsten gar nicht sooo übel...
> 5/10 Punkten.


na halt fussball spielen ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (20. Oktober 2008)

geckickt mit ihm vor  dem Haus oder gekickt mit ihm ins AUS


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> geckickt mit ihm vor  dem Haus oder gekickt mit ihm ins AUS


habs korrigiert,gekickt vor dem haus so


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@vorposter .. tu fussball nicht mögen tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also selber spielen ja
aber im tv... naja wenn ich die schweizer manschaft sehe und mir dann so die namen durchgehe .. ah haben ja alle ihr schweizer pass xD naja mags einfach nicht.

Find ich volleyball spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (beach volley mit frauen xD) naja hmm 6/10
edit meint : 4/10 + 2 weil bushido weg is


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

mh minas, bushido ist doch gar net wirklich weg o_O
vll das bild, aber der text ist, wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung habe doch von nem bushido lied.

mh zu deiner sig: spruch natürlich 10/10
das bild ist mir diesmal ein bisschen zu eintönig (rot), sieht aber trotzdem klasse aus... 9.9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

solange ich ihn nicht mehr sehen muss is es mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo <-- der text kann auch von jedem sein xD

ja is bisle mono aber <3 etna XD schade das ingame suxxubus nicht auch so ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sich bei blizz beschwer*

Hmm die 2 Texte unten sagen mir nicht so viel -.- ist afiak von kiz nicht? naja find die band nicht sooo toll. Gibt bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum hmm 7/10


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (20. Oktober 2008)

5/10
Songtexte zu zitieren ist immer so arm. Mal einen Satz, ja. Aber naja, ich soll halt bewerten und ich bewerte 5/10


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2008)

Erster Satz => Kein erkennbarer Sinn für mich
Gegen flamen von Bands? Naja ....
Tokio Hotel-Fan? Ganz böse...Soad und TH? Wie passt das denn bitte zusammen? Aber du hast ja auch noch Pavarotti und Bryan Adams drinne stehen...wahrscheinlich kennst nur n paar Lieder...naja, wie dem auch sei, weiter gehts beim bewerten: Charaktersig willste wissen? ==>Allvatar.com, sieht aber auch besch***** aus. 
Das Quote? Mhm...ja...steht da und das wars. Toll.

1/10.

btw: Ich an deiner Stelle würde das mit Tokio Hotel-Fan vllt. rausnehmen...


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

nice

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Killerguitar schrieb:


> 5/10
> Songtexte zu zitieren ist immer so arm. Mal einen Satz, ja. Aber naja, ich soll halt bewerten und ich bewerte 5/10



was für ein songtext?
.... hab genau einen text drin bzw 3 wörter und die sind ein nachruf an die onkelz ..
edit meint:
Bin 19-jähriger, männlicher, nicht schwuler Tokio Hotel, <-- da hab ich aufgehört weil ich lachen musste *G*

qonix bekommt 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach weil ich sie mitlerweile auswendig kenn xD


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, jo wäre mal was Neues fällig. Hab dazu mal was im Designfred an dich geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bekommst natürlich 10/10.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, jo wäre mal was Neues fällig. Hab dazu mal was im Designfred an dich geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wird langsam alt 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2008)

11/10 wegen zitat


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

zitat +5
Rest ... naja .. +0
= 5/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Soo leute bushido weg,das ist bis heute abend da^^

aso mina 8/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieses "selfowned" ist einfach lahm,das andere haste auch schon lang drin,2/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Pack den Text unter das Ding,oder ganz weg,aber nicht so,so sieht das suboptimal aus oO
Da das minas sig ist,7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Pack den Text unter das Ding,oder ganz weg,aber nicht so,so sieht das suboptimal aus oO
> Da das minas sig ist,7/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO 2/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oO 2/10


natürlich 10/10^^


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich geil mit dem Zitat,hab schon versucht das in meinem Blog zu betreiben,da war´s Namecalling und musste alles löschen >,<
Zitat geil,rest unübersichtlich,6/10

Text ist unter Bild,geb dir einen Punkt mehr ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

oO?
......................__
....................(___)
(>^.^)>*---(T_N_T)

kirbi bombing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --.- mit leerzeichen gehts nid
8/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10

wie macht man das so in die mitte?


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

```
[center] [/center]
```


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oO?
> ......................__
> ....................(___)
> (>^.^)>*---(T_N_T)
> ...


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

geile Sprüche  8/10


so ich hab ne neue Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag den gummikerl^^ (auch wenn mir sein bruder besser gefällt^^)


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 für bankchar's sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


never mess with your sensaj 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir zu schnell und zo komischer schrift unterschied.
= 3/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

so süss

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2008)

linkin park:12/10
one piece mag ich nict so besonders also 10/10 gesamt


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

2/10 tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2008)

war ist ok aber charlinks sind langweilig
1/10


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleib bei meiner 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf buffed isses echt schwer leerzeichen reinzubringen >.>


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

irgentwie lustig 8.5/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

lol

7/10

edit: immer diese Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel zu schnell und nicht lesbar und diese Eierdinger

0/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

wem das zu schnell zum lesen, sollte zu augenartzt^^ 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

das neue problem
die neue ausgabe
die neue version
=
neue <der teil kann ich nicht entziffern^^> raetsel?

naja irgendwie doof .. hmm 5/10 .. hat vermutlich was mit dem räzelthread zu tun


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir wie immer,auch wenn die anderen (bankchar/deanne/nalcarya) vllt was anderes sagen^^
10/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

besser als tine wittler und peter zwegert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Btw,gibt es noch ne andere Möglichkeit die leerstellen hinzubekommen,als bilder mit dem selben hintergrund reinzumachen? Buffed packt die Leerzeichen einfach weg >.>
die zitate sind wie immer genial,10 Punkte?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich wüsste mir da nur mit Punkten zu helfen...
Sonst glaube ich gehen Leerstellen nicht

Zwischenposter 7/10
sry ich fahr da nich so drauf ab :>


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja aber ok 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Nicht stimmig, nichts besonderes, langweilig und W.A.R Charsig...

2/10


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2008)

tja nicht so...
4/10


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hier bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die sagen eh nie was :/ ok bankchar schon xD den post ich ja immer an *g*
zitat gibt 10 rest find ich bisle doof. bzw einfach zusammen gewürfelt wie dein papierkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 *_*


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 7/10, sry ich fahr da nich so drauf ab :>


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

bin gut gelaunt also 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und pizza passt nicht zu gras -.- nein tut es nicht ! naja nur teilweise xd


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Glaub mir, das Zitat kam auch nicht Zustande als wir noch einigermaßen bei Sinnen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

7.546352/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

zu schnell! + valeth    5/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin gut gelaunt also 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

waaa schon wider ne katze....

naja 10/10 sieht echt süss aus^^


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die sagen eh nie was :/ ok bankchar schon xD den post ich ja immer an *g*
> zitat gibt 10 rest find ich bisle doof. bzw einfach zusammen gewürfelt wie dein papierkorb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber mein papierkorb is toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der muss einfach so sein^^
5/10


----------



## Thraslon (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Zitat ist genial

10/10

Das andre naja

9/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (22. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

einfach zu geil

10/10


----------



## chopi (22. Oktober 2008)

Geil gemacht,aber nicht von dir - 7/10


----------



## Urengroll (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja bissel mau aber es ist eine vorhanden Herr Chopinsky!

3/10


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

Allein schon für die Sprüche 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Oktober 2008)

ich bleib bei meiner 13/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## mumba (22. Oktober 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

SCHNITZELLLLLLLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich ganz gut gemacht hmm 9/10 mag warris in wow einfach nicht .. blöde konterklasse ^^


----------



## chopi (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja,10/10 halt *g*


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

10/10


i sag mal ganz ganz einfach simpel muh^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

10/10 wiso ist wohl klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Oktober 2008)

du kriegst von mir eine schöne 9/10 und damit geh ich schlafen gn8^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Das Zitat und das selbst erstellte Erfolgsding da retten dich^^

So hab mal ne neues Sig gemacht na was sagt ihr dazu^^..gibt auch noch ne andere version ohne spruch und ohne Lichtschwert aber  für den nachtschwärmer musste i die hier nehmen^^


----------



## David (23. Oktober 2008)

6/10

Das Bild an sich ist niedlich, aber der Text kommt zu schnell und der Hintergrund passt irgendwie nicht.
Und animiert mag ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (23. Oktober 2008)

Der Leitfaden gibt 10/10
Dann Afrika, joa.

8/10


----------



## Bankchar (23. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

9/10, hat was, joa


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

Könnte etwas mehr farbig sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

8/10 nettes achievement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fand das andere jetzt besser.

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

pornös 
8/10


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> pornös
> 8/10


das mit dem stfu is einfach nur ein 10/10 wert


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Zitat des Monats liebe Buffed-Community, diesmal von acaddo!
ZITAT(acaddo @ 19.10.2008, 17:26) *
wow ist der letze müll ,bin jetzt lvl 3 und keine leute da mit denen man zusammen spielen kann so ein müll ich geh wieder cs zocken dreck wow


10/10 XD


----------



## Dur1el (23. Oktober 2008)

Bissel viel aber der STFU hat einfach 9/10 verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

wie mein stfu voll die herzen erobert xD
naja deins gefällt mir leider nicht so sehr
5/10


----------



## David (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild von Scrubs ist ganz lustig, aber mir zu überladen, gefällt mir nicht so.

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe die Zusammenhänge nicht

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

Für wen ist Schleichwerbung gedacht xD?
6/10


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Für wen ist Schleichwerbung gedacht xD?
> 6/10



Schleichwerbung ?


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

B1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBB
B1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB
1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1
UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1
UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1U
BBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UB
BB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBB1UBBv

was wohl? xD


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das mit dem stfu is einfach nur ein 10/10 wert


für das stfu!


----------



## Bankchar (23. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

hammerhammerhammerhammer

9/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja stfu is nich grad neu und das andere ding hmmmm
6/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich fand das andere jetzt besser.
> 
> 8/10



Nur weils keine Frau ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste andere ja kleiner machen was quali bisle gesenkt hat und dann fand ichs nimmer soo toll -.- blödes 200pixel mimimi aber ich verstehs ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


crackmack .. wie soll ich sagen ... wie nur hmm 5/10 ^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Sieht ja mal richtig gut aus minas ... naja bin ja auch nix anderes von deinen arbeiten gewohnt^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

5/10 selfown ist zum einen öde und zum anderen .. wer will sich schon selber ownen in seiner eigenen sig ..


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

immer noch schön 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

<--- harausforderin feardotcom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liebe blizz^^

hab nur 1740 rating 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag achievment auch wenn das doofe pet noch nid dropte und ich darum den titel noch nichth ab.. aber im grunde isses geile ideee

darum 9/10 für achievment + zitat
das bild ignorier ich mal^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <--- harausforderin feardotcom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was hast du gegen mein bild ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das screenshot daneben is doch einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Bankchar (23. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was hast du gegen mein bild ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ansich nix nur das deine six beachtlich über 200 pixel ist und meine 200 + 1 line war und ich darum ändern musste -.-^^
@bankchar .. mag die nid so wirklich black/white wirkt einfach so .. farblos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm 8/10 gibt bessere von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt wurde schaut echt schick aus 10/10


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

ganz schick 7/10
so hab jetzt meine signatur geändert sollte jetzt klein genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

7/10 Ist grad so in Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Obwohl das Zitat echt gut ist!!!


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte ich wäre der erste naja alles nachmacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das video is geil 10/10


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm... ist wie das Valenth, wenns ein oder zwei haben ists lustig, wenn alle so ein Ding in der Sig haben wirds uninteressant bis nervig :>

4/10


----------



## Thraslon (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm... ist wie das Valenth, wenns ein oder zwei haben ists lustig, wenn alle so ein Ding in der Sig haben wirds uninteressant bis nervig :>
> 
> 4/10



Nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier muss man wenigstens so einfallsreich sein und nen Text schreiben. Bei Valenth musst du nur vorgefertigten link Kopieren.

qonix .. naja 10/10 für bankchar's sig
und hmm 8/10 für linkin park

somit für dich 8/10
und für bankchar 10/10 ^^


----------



## Kurta (24. Oktober 2008)

0/0
musste zu viel lessen und das bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen und Magenkrämpfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

süüüßß
9/10


----------



## Realcynn (24. Oktober 2008)

weiß nicht... ist ein bisschen vollgestopft mit verschiedenen Sachen aber dsa Video ist nicht schlecht also 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm die gelbe schrift macht sich nicht so gut find ich, die bilder sind auch nicht mein stil
4/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10 für the scrubs teil


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Den Typ mit dem Bart mag ich net aber der Rest ist geil!
8/10


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm... ist wie das Valenth, wenns ein oder zwei haben ists lustig, wenn alle so ein Ding in der Sig haben wirds uninteressant bis nervig :>
> 
> 4/10


wenigstens sollte meine signatur jetzt passen... ^^
10/10 für das stfu


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Quest erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

forengott mit 500 ist eh zu wenig
naja 10/10 für stfu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

ich hab dir ja schonmal eine 8 gegeben ^.^


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> forengott mit 500 ist eh zu wenig
> naja 10/10 für stfu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ok du bist der ultra imba 11elf 1337 forengott, aber das achievement ist ja für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für stfu


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Oktober 2008)

7/10
+1 für das zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*8/10*


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Tikume Forum rettet dich noch halbwegs

5/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## mumba (24. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

xD das mit den mädchen ist geil lol 8/10


----------



## mumba (24. Oktober 2008)

7/10 lol


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

müll,müll,müll...moment mal!
Diese Halb kaputte Kugel!
SIE DREHT SICH!JAAAAAAA
10/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ok du bist der ultra imba 11elf 1337 forengott, aber das achievement ist ja für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jeah xD
bin aber kein doofer elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin gnom xD

8/10 der todesstern gefällt mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 sith lords 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew PEW  jediz suXx (ausser joda ..)


----------



## David (24. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 8/10

... hmm 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (24. Oktober 2008)

7/10 

Mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Niveaulos

2/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie wirkt alles in einer Farbe kP
Aber es ist Devil May Cry

6/10


----------



## Raheema (24. Oktober 2008)

joa kenn ja fast schon alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

1te lalalala .. xchar + the imba eq  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin kein poster +2
link mir egal .. 
und da ich den össi namens b1ubb mag -2 = hmm 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeah


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat die alte ja mehr gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Chopi ^^ 12/10 Schöne Sigi


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm,vllt wissen manche,das ich all die allvater,xchar und was es sons noch so an scheisse gibt geblockt hab. Bei dir seh ich nur "Hier gibt es wotlk beta bilder".
Komm,jeder kennt die mitlerweile und fürs caps noch nen punkt minus, 1/10


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Oktober 2008)

nett

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

juhu!p0rno!
9/10


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

5/10


nicht mein Fall


----------



## Masterdark (24. Oktober 2008)

Ka was ich dazu sagen soll deshalb 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ka was ich dazu sagen soll deshalb 5/10


Ka was ich dazu sagen soll deshalb 5/10


----------



## Masterdark (24. Oktober 2008)

11/10
Scrubs FTW


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja

2/10

unter anderem weil zu groß


----------



## k-rule (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10 Gefält mir


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Entweder du hast nichts,oder ich block alles. Wenn ich alles blocke,gibt es keine Punkte,bei fehlender signatur einen.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Ich mag Kühe mehr auf dem Teller oder zwieschen 2 Brötchen..............^^


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## David (25. Oktober 2008)

Schlicht, aber schön - 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2008)

Frag mich immer noch welchen zusammenhang das hat.
Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen (blog etc steht ja nix) du kommst von dort? wenn nicht sag ma plx was für nen zusammenhang das hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ty

ehm wow unter linux mag links die helfen. Hab zwar kein linux aber ist immer gut sowas zu haben.

Text kapier ich nicht 
lass deine gefühle (slip? fehlen/rutschen) junge , aber lass sie niemals deine (mask? maske) sein? was genau meinst du damit?

Wenn du von dort kommst 9/10
wenn nicht 8/10 weil ich zusammenhang nicht kapier


----------



## mumba (25. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

bäää ally 0/10


----------



## Dextra17 (25. Oktober 2008)

Star Wars find ich gut *hehe* 8/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2008)

gefäält mir gut mizm rotenkann ich nix anfngen.. 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

ahhhhh valenth verschwinde
0/10


----------



## mumba (25. Oktober 2008)

Recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## chopi (25. Oktober 2008)

Ganz witzig,7/10


----------



## mumba (25. Oktober 2008)

Wer zuletzt "hahat" - "hahat" am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (25. Oktober 2008)

Yeeehaaaa!!! Don't call it Schnitzel... liebe diese Dinger 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Oktober 2008)

Der erste Spruch ist geil,die Gifdatei ist auch lustig,der rote tst falsch gesetzt,youtubelinks mag ich nicht so sehr und dieses do not try this at home ist langweilig. Alles in allem 7/10 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2008)

Hm, du hattest schon bessere... Rand zu verwaschen... zu unsauber ausgeschnitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10 :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2008)

6/10 es hat was aber ich mag es nicht


----------



## Rhokan (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh nur den Spruch da ich die Viecher blockiert hab, sinnlos und valenth suckt ; ) 0/10 nimms
 nich persönlich (mom, doch)


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Rechtschreibfehlerding -> lahm, 2/10
Die Bilddatei -> sehr schön, 9/10

7,5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

Scheiße laber ich auch gern, aber ebenfalls auf höchstem Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
Aber der Rest ist merkwürdig aber was Neues, also 7/10

Insgesamt ne 8-9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Hmm 8/10 würd ich sagen


----------



## David (26. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Frag mich immer noch welchen zusammenhang das hat.
> Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen (blog etc steht ja nix) du kommst von dort? wenn nicht sag ma plx was für nen zusammenhang das hat
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab afrikanische Wurzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Text ist aus 'nem Lied ("Born Slippy" von Underworld), kannst Du ja mal reinhören. *g*
Ansonsten dankeschön für die Bewertung.

10/10 für die über mir, teilweise wahr und lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nicht so überladen, find ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2008)

3/10 nichts interessantes fuer mich


----------



## David (26. Oktober 2008)

Für mich auch nicht, 2/10 ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr,das Afrikabild. 10/10,hat Unmengen an Style


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

sowas möcht ich auch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Tahult (26. Oktober 2008)

"Forengott Tahult"...
hört sich gut an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Zitat ist auch geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Satyr0000 (26. Oktober 2008)

10/10
keine Ahnung wieso,aber es gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

Zitat: 8/10
Valenthdriss: -6/10
My Color Kack: -2/10

Ergo 0/10

sry


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

10/10 an meinen schüler


ps:wie mach ich das mein todesstern neben dem dragonball bild ist?


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

MICH NICHT BEWERTEN

Ganz einfach öffnest PHOTOSHOP, klickst auf oben auf Ebene, Ebene Hinzufügen oder so, dann auf DATEI, Öffnen, Suchst dat Bild vom Todesstern aus (am besten eins aufn weißen Hintergrund), klickst den Zauberstab rechts an, klickst mit den ZS auf den weißen Abschnitt des Bilds, gehst oben auf Auswahl klickst dann auf Auswahl umkehren, dann STRG+C, dann gehst du auf die Sig drückst STRG +V, danach drückst du STRG +T und veränderst die Größe^^

Dann kannst du noch auf den Tropfen rechts klicken und am Rand vom Todesstern langgehen...dann verwischt du des en bissel udn man sieht die Ränder net so deutlich


Das wäre die einfachste Methode^^

Oder i mach dir dat schnell mal schaun one mom^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

MEIN WERK is vollbracht Meister


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> MEIN WERK is vollbracht Meister


Ihr habt doch n Knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: 10/10


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch n Knall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bekommt 8/10 weil du meinst mein schüler hatn knall!^^


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2008)

Dat Ding passt da doch rein,wie der fenrseher zum Schwein oO
nene,so nicht,6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

8/10^^

Es war sein Wunsch^^ und i hatte nur die JPG also musste i daraus was zaubern^^...vllt wärs mit psd besser gegangen keine Ahnung glauben tu ich es net aber egal^^
Hauptsache dem Kunden...äh Meister gefällt es^^

Außerdem passen Schwein & TV sehr wohl zusammen i sag nur Rennschwein Rudi Rüssel^^


----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

HEHE Die Sig is ja mal der Burner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Pacmaan (26. Oktober 2008)

7/10^^

gugt mal meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2008)

Habs mir einmal komplett angesehn,war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

ich liebe dieses "the ring quest" xD 10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  chopi deins hat sber style 9/10


----------



## Pacmaan (26. Oktober 2008)

hier gugt ja doch mal einer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

Auch gut!!! Und eine Verbindung von wow1337speak mit Lotr is perfekt 10/10


----------



## BaKiPa (26. Oktober 2008)

geilste szene aus den indiana jones filmen + counter strike einfach klasse ^^


----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

Magic ist gut, habe es nur ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gespielt... schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn auch nur mit schwarzen Karten. Die sind badass!!!  7/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was es ist, aber es sieht richtig gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------> 10/10


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

10/10 dafür^^


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

hrhr du hast auch n Knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du unterjochst sie doch alle, sie können sich gar nicht wehren du zwingst sie, und drohst damit ihr Familien umzubringen!

8/10, sieht schick aus aber ich steh nich so auf Dragonball (Ja steinigt mich)


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

so viel lesen 4/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Monkey!+10
Linkin Park-2
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

mein clan mein block meine stadt ... waaaa
wtf stfu -> 10
- 1 wegen clan .. mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+1 wegen link
seite ist echt schön gemacht gz an den webmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

*thihi* jo thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin da Newsschreiber,haben da ca.6-8Webdesigner die aber ziemlich faul sind xD

joar bei dir immer noch 8-9/10


----------



## Tigha (27. Oktober 2008)

6/10  << stfu schon zuoft gesehen, da jeder 2te beitrag hier im thread von dir ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Bin aber nur Morgens und Vormittags online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür dann aktiv
immer noch gleich viel -.- will mal das mich sonst wer bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

bin auch mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Standard

4/10


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Scrubs woot!!! 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Knife?
k,lol
*rumfuchtel*
*Bäng*
Omg noob
LOL



ROFL!
Ein Klassiker!

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

10/10 weil
netter link
nettes kind
nettes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich ja den link in das bild machen würd


```
[url=http://oskorei.de/index.php?news] [img]http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc277/OnurAvci/StewieSig.png[/img] [/url]
```

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 weil
> netter link
> nettes kind
> nettes bild
> ...


Boah thx


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

np 11/10 schaut besser aus so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und chanse das wer draufklickt ist bei beidem gering^^


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

9/10

wenn du dir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reinmachen würdest, bekämest du 20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Its over 10/10 oO


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

ich mach mir bald wirder ein girl in die sig keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur find ich halt die sig richtig gut gemacht ma *selber auf mich stolz sei* 

Chopi nunja nelson ist hammer aber .. render ist so .. so .. urgs .. ränder von nelson wirken halb durchsichtig -> doof
background ist ein c4d .. und text ok text find ich gut
ramen geht so

aber wirkt leer nunja geben mir mal 7/10 wegen versuchs bonus^^


----------



## Kangrim (27. Oktober 2008)

Find minas weiber in den Sigs auch besser 9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

gut alle haben test bestanden keiner is gay *G*

wie im anderen thread schon
sag mir wie du den vogel so geil hinbekommen hast .. find den einfach g0il. 10/10 wenn du mir sagst wie 20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10

find übrigens n mädel auch wieder besser, aber sieht trotzdem einfach gut aus


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

da habt ihr wieder ne tussi -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

7/10 just because .. viel schöner text aber ich mag bilder halt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

hässlo! 7/10

mach dir das anime weib rein xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

find die aber s8xy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trozdme 10/10 für den kleinen^^


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

10/10

nice work^^

Meine ist nur ein Produkt von copy paste... aber wayne xD

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

nicht lesbar und nicht schön
1/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nicht lesbar und nicht schön
> 1/10


fein, dann hats ja seinen Zweck erfüllt! ;PPP

Edit: 8/10 wegen Family Guy ^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

3/10 finds hat irgendwas aber effektiv lesen oder so is schwer^^
qisrogon? ^^


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 3/10 finds hat irgendwas aber effektiv lesen oder so is schwer^^
> qisrogon? ^^


Eisregen >.<

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

was das heist eisregen?
aso das q = e^^

jo ok dann gehts .D


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was das heist eisregen?
> aso das q = e^^
> 
> jo ok dann gehts .D


jooo, n'kleines «e» halt ;P
Benutzt doch mal eure Fantasie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_* ~from hell~*_


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2008)

Also das soll Eisregen heissen...hmmm...ok...wenn du meinst

2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

das Linkin Park kostet dich immer einbisschen

8/10


----------



## Dracun (28. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Ich liebe diesen kleinen gemeiner kerl...
"Bring mir meine Flasche du Schlampe" ...xD... i find den Geil^^


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich finde die schrift läuft etwas zu schnell in deiner sig
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für den kleinen typ ^^


----------



## mumba (28. Oktober 2008)

9,5/10 andere schriftart plz


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

5/10

Mag keine WoW-Signaturen, und der Spruch ist iwie blöd :/


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Mag keine WoW-Signaturen, und der Spruch ist iwie blöd :/



der denkspruch und das wechselnde banner sidn ja schon gut
aber das zitat ist der hammer^^
 9/10

edith: plz mimimihabanera angucken^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

doofe vieher,achievment auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei...
1/10


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

lol die zitate sind genial 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

rechtschriebsatz 0/10,aber wie gesagt der name macht alles gut 9.9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

zitat ist wesentdlich besser als das alte
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

nicht doll 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

wiso denn nicht doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> doofe vieher,achievment auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei...
> 1/10



grr vergiss net wer deinen ava gemacht hat^^

edith sagt: 7/10 schlicht aber schick


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt EINEN pluspunkt xD

2/10

@ minas 
ka ,die anderen haben mir einfach  besser gefallen


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Geile Zitate

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Keiner mag meine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich schleim einfach bei anderen und dann bekomm ich gute Noten, also 10/10 für "Hey, Arnold" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 5/10




Ey der bringt dich um alta xD

der akzeptiert nur Wertungen ab 8


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

haha hahaha 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10

ich liebe das kerlchen


----------



## Vartez (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag stewie ^^ allso 9/10 und weils schön aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XP zu spät naja 
schöne zitate ^^
6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

PORNO!
10/10


----------



## Vartez (29. Oktober 2008)

jetzt aber 9/10 stewie is auch porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (29. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Standard 
1/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

STEWIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Vartez (29. Oktober 2008)

Ganz nett ^^ 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> PORNO!
> 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 5/10


halt eh nur neidisch *lol*

lustige zitate 6/10


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

8/10 der Kleine is immer noch einer der besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Deine kapier ich irgendwie net
4/10

erklärung bitte^^


----------



## Ayén (29. Oktober 2008)

8/10 :x


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

10/10 für das geile viech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab immernoch keine Erklärung was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Tahult (29. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hab immernoch keine Erklärung was das ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klick me.

@Topic: 0/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

hehe 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

jaja stfu xD lol

5/10

Achja, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Oktober 2008)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ganz nett ^^ 7/10


hui mal einer mit ner schönen sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposter ehm 7/10 like allways


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Mina,wieso machste eig immer den Link zum Designthread rein?
9/10,für den Link und für die Maße der Sig (mag die eher Flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Toraka' (29. Oktober 2008)

Waffeln! 5/10!!!


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

Valenth 0/10
Letzte Nacht Naxx -> Schön und gut 8/10

5/10


----------



## Muggu (29. Oktober 2008)

zuviel zu lesen ^^ 4/10


----------



## Toraka' (29. Oktober 2008)

Bild finde ich sehr stylisch, 10/10
Was habt ihr alle gegen Valenth???


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> Bild finde ich sehr stylisch, 10/10
> Was habt ihr alle gegen Valenth???


Diebspiel,die Dinger nerven solangsam,ständig werden/wurden Threads dazu erstellt
Zu deiner,da valenth,1/10


----------



## Muggu (29. Oktober 2008)

10/10 sehr geil^^


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2008)

Süße 13? ^^

und ach jo... diese fütterscheiße... deshalb geht mehr als 5/10 eindeutig nicht ;(


----------



## Muggu (29. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Süße 13? ^^
> 
> und ach jo... diese fütterscheiße... deshalb geht mehr als 5/10 eindeutig nicht ;(



muss dich enttäuschen ich bin 16
(irgendwann wird es ein vorteil sein jünger auszusehen ;-)

trotzdem 8/10 geile signatur


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> muss dich enttäuschen ich bin 16
> (irgendwann wird es ein vorteil sein jünger auszusehen ;-)


nicht wenn du in clubs reinwillst un ma deinen ausweis vergisst...
oder wenn du bier kaufen willst und immer nachm ausweis gefragt wirst =P


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht wenn du in clubs reinwillst un ma deinen ausweis vergisst...
> oder wenn du bier kaufen willst und immer nachm ausweis gefragt wirst =P


Dann siehts schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Ich wurd mit 15 auf 17 geschätzt, mit 16 teils auf 21, mit 17 (noch nicht so iele Bekanntschaften) bisher nur auf "mindestens 19"...liegt anner neuen Frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

hrhr^^ 

10/10!


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (29. Oktober 2008)

phu da is echt viel zu lesen lösch mal bissle was^^
6/10


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Das sind 5 Sätze oO
So,bei dir seh ich nichts. Entweder hab ich alles geblockt,oder sie ist wirklich leer. In beiden Fällen 0 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

w00t 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hast du seine Sig wohl geblockt

Ist ein dämlicher Spruch


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (29. Oktober 2008)

5 Sätze jo ne Sigi soll ins Auge stechen.
1 Satz wäre bereits genug


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

hrhr 10/10...
egtl 8/10, aber selbstgemacht und nicht mal schlecht bonus +2


lol gleich 2 zwischenposter.
graydox.... hmmm 4/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Schaun wir mal was ich hab...

Ein langer Satz
Eine GIF-Animation
Ein Link
Ein Zitat eines weisen Mannes
Ein Zitat eines Bekloppten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich noch keiner beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brille 10/10 -> Onkelz + Spruch = Fett


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (29. Oktober 2008)

Diese "Denken" Sigi is von Cold Mirror^^ von daher 10/10 weil das Lied einfach geil is.


----------



## Bankchar (30. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

cool,cool

9/10


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

öh  1/10
finde das Consoles.net Administrator *sehr* aufschlussreich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> öh  1/10
> finde das Consoles.net Administrator *sehr* aufschlussreich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Inwiefern?

omg schon wieder so dummer drache, hat den schon jeder?

4/10


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens *HAB ICH* eine Signatur!.
*Consoles.net Administrator* hat doch jeder pff


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehst du das nicht? L0l


----------



## Vartez (30. Oktober 2008)

^Da steht nur sowas in deiner sig allso nix besonderes :/ wen n bild da sein sol dan is der link fehlehaft naja von dem was ich da sehe allso den link 1/10


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

9/ 10 
eben das seh ich auch bei ihm als *SIGNATUR*??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (30. Oktober 2008)

4/10 
hab des vieh ma gefüttert finde sowas eigentlich nich besonders weils ja jeder haben kann und signatur sollte schon was besonderes sein ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir wird ein Bild angezeigt...und jez?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2008)

wird kein bild angezeigt 1/10


----------



## Vartez (30. Oktober 2008)

8/10
lads mal hier hoch und benutz den link fürs forum(1) ^^
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

ok dann mal was anderes.

nette zitate 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2008)

viel besser 9/10


----------



## Alien123 (30. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Paladin ist ganz in Ordnung, aber von dem anderen Zitat gibts schon zuviele Versionen :/
6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

langweillig
3/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Paladin ist ganz in Ordnung, aber von dem anderen Zitat gibts schon zuviele Versionen :/
> 6/10


ich war aber der erste -.-


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2008)

nein der erste war oril ... 
tse

naja 7 für oril text gefällt mir einfach
dilius text ist langsam alt^^

und fanbois .. naja .. ich bin kein fanboy von nem typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
go out and make your own life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

10/10 brauchste ne begründung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nein der erste war oril ...
> tse
> 
> naja 7 für oril text gefällt mir einfach
> ...


er meinte das von dilius haben viele.
aber ich hatte das zitat als erster.

vorposter:
9/10 gefallt mir einfach


----------



## Kangrim (30. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> er meinte das von dilius haben viele.
> aber ich hatte das zitat als erster.
> 
> vorposter:
> 9/10 gefallt mir einfach



8/10


Seite 400!!


----------



## chopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ganz nett aus,mir gefallen die Maße (600*100) ,6/10


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Rofl...
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Vartez (30. Oktober 2008)

vom disign ganz coll aber nur schwer zu lesen :/ naja ^^ 7/ 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

sieht ziemlich geil aus^^ 10/10


----------



## Vartez (30. Oktober 2008)

das erste is klar versteh bar aber der 2te satz kapier ich nich ^^ 
allso 4/10
n bild wäre schön ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

Vartez schrieb:


> das erste is klar versteh bar aber der 2te satz kapier ich nich ^^
> allso 4/10
> n bild wäre schön ^^


naja, mir fehlt solange die motivation etwas zu tun, bis ich n zeitproblem habe.
also dauert mein problem mit der motivation so lange an, bis ich ein problem habe, es rechtzeitig zu schaffen.

achja... ich mach nen bild, wenn ich gut genug bin, selbst eins zu machen ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

ich höre keine BO^^ aber der 2te spruch sit zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## chopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht nicht gut aus,nein,wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht gut aus,nein,wirklich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deins sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## chopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hatte grad keine Lust das in netteren Wörtern zu umschreiben xD


----------



## Night falls (30. Oktober 2008)

G.I.R owns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10!


----------



## TheGui (31. Oktober 2008)

steht zumindest nix dummes xD 3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

o.0

4/10

Papier ftw


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

nerf it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag bei final fantasy eigentlich unr die girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



consoles.net admin weis nicht inwieweit du das meinst
das andere bild zeigts nid an..

najo 7/10


----------



## Qonix (31. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht

9/10


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Lied und das Bild gefällt mir auch iwie...
7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

unsortiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


@Minastirit
Bin halt einer der administratoren dort^^


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

*hust* ist doch ganz sortiert -.-
ich würd ja sagen dass mein kleiner hunger hat aber ich will net schon wieder 1-tagesban bekommen *hat angst vor charcaroth


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

valenth wird blockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber text steht leider trozdem naja 0/10
ich war dabei .. ich nid :/ hab nidma ruf hmm 4/10 insgesammt


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Mach dir halt das andere weib rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

ne will die tussi aus deienr sig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für das girl
7/10 für bearbeitung :/
und 8/10 für consoles.net <-- klingt irgendwie nach it und irgendwie klingts spannend

edit meint: so besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

baoh 1000000000/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

geht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hihi


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo hastn die süße her?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

anime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das bild selber .. frag lieber nid ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

*google aufmach*
mal lesen worums in dem anime geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso ja die wertung

3214234523541523²³²³²²³²³/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

worums in dem anime geht .. weis ich selber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde aber dämo girls haben irgendwie was geiles ... vlt spiel ich ja darum warlock .. hmm

10/10 für das girl
7/10 für bearbeitung :/
und 8/10 für consoles.net <-- klingt irgendwie nach it und irgendwie klingts spannend
+1 weil du mir das bild schickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> worums in dem anime geht .. weis ich selber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja solange es nicht so hardcore sadomaso scheiss ist bin ich deiner Meinung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

ich erkenne nicht bas auf dem bild ist (bis auf busen^^)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich erkenne nicht bas auf dem bild ist (bis auf busen^^)
> 
> 7/10




was ist ein "bas"?

naja immernoch lustige zitate 5/10


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

*Love it* need das girl 923747834569234/10


----------



## pampam (31. Oktober 2008)

7/10

Informativ^^


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Speedtest blöd,zitate geil,aussehn blöd,6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

WAAAFLEEES XD

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

giev render ;P
10/10 für render
7/10 für bearbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


u.s.w ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber was ist denn nun die konkrete Wertung?^^

Bei mir ist es immer noch 102103123912312²23213³²13123²/10 xD


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

sollte * was* bedeuten ^^

naja schon erkannt 10/10 xDD

neues zitat,frisch aus dem forum keine 2 stunden alt


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Geile Zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Meins besonders *g*)

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

8/10
da das vid von giftube alt ist


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Zitate sind immernoch zu geil^^ 10/10


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

selbstgemachter Namen sieht top aus, der Spruch, Zitat oder was auch immer gefällt mir auch. 
10/10


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sieht gut aus!!! 10/10


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Das "giftube" versperrt den ganzen Text,dafür gibt es nur 8/10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jau das nervt, aber lesbar isses trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie geil das Teil!!!!!1111elf 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

7/10 ohne giftube wärs 10/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

10/10

super wie immer


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hastes mit den Zitaten aber übertrieben,6/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

hehe stoller spruch 9/10


----------



## Fließendes Blut (31. Oktober 2008)

über mir ist nit gut 5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ja... 0/10!!!


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

8/10     giftube und so, weißte ja : P


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja kommt gebts mir richtig dreckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann auch nichts dafür^^ 
Deine Sig ist schön gemacht 10/10!


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Grafik gefällt mir.
AUch der Text darunter ist gut,
10/10

Edit: Zu spät: Gilt an Vorposter.


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

userbars langweilig
sysprofile langweilig
daten langweilig
thread gut,find ich sehr gut^^
6/10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

ZWISCHENPOOSTER

naja immer noch 9/10


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> thread gut,find ich sehr gut^^


Das fasse ich (Todesschleicher in Persona) jetzt mal als Kompliment auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie widerspricht sich dein disturbed ava (religiöse zeichen im bandlogo) und dein spruch ganz unten in der sig, der rest ganz ok, wobei mich deine verhütungsgewohnheiten eher wenig interessieren 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. November 2008)

bild is ganz gut. Mittlerweile bisle alt aber egal
und text gefällt mir
hmm 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

BAAAM
11/10
1 punkt gute laune bonus

und wieder neue sig


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Das letzte ist geil,aber nichts von dir,also 7/10


----------



## Maladin (1. November 2008)

Die Signatur ... ist ... grün :>

Typischer Chopi 8/10


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

die ist natürlich sehr geil , 2/2


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Immer noch 10/10

Edit: 2/2? xD


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

das zitat von fresh d 9/10,
aber da ich christlich bin finde ich das ueber jesus geschmacklos -10/10


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2008)

Quoteparade xD

aber lustig 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

alt,aber witzig
5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (1. November 2008)

Zitate sind immer noch Bombe!!!! 9/10

Hey das Giftube.com is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dank dir Vartez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. November 2008)

Immernoch tolle zitate 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:mist zu spät ^^ ich find des Gif immer noch am geilsten 10/10 ^^


----------



## Dextra17 (1. November 2008)

Deine is auch gut!! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. November 2008)

Danke ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Ein schönes Bild ist es, stimmt schon. Aber....ich erkenns nicht, was stellt das da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Ach du scheisse oO
8/10,weil man nicht weiß was mit dem passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

lol 10/10^^

ach man zwischenposter, egal gilt das gleiche


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

9/10^^
sieht schick aus und der spruch ist ok^^


----------



## Dextra17 (1. November 2008)

Onkelz sind nicht mein Fall 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

1 Zitat ganz nett
2 weniger
3 ist das beste 
algemein sieht es nicht wirklich toll aus,7/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

xD
10/10


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD
> 10/10


das mit dem pala gefällt mir richtig gut! 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

gidf.de 10/10
das zitat ist auch nice^^ nochma 10/10


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Im Schülervz gibbet auch ne Gruppe,die so heisst,wie dein 2 Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ich auch drin^^
9/10


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

aha der wtf bär n1 n1 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (1. November 2008)

hmm...6/10


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

In der Sig hastes aber n bissl mit dem Glitzer übertrieben. 8/10


----------



## pampam (2. November 2008)

9/10
einfach mal was anderes als der rest!
soll dass ne Anspielung auf den Lebensraum des Tieres sein?


----------



## Oonâgh (2. November 2008)

Herrliche Zitate, auch wenn sie für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Platz einnehmen :>

9,5/10


----------



## Anduris (2. November 2008)

5/10
Etwas langweilig, denn ich verstehs net ganz. Naja, vielleicht kanns auch an der Müdigkeit liegen, bin grad auf ner LAN..


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

0/10 charlink =laaaaangweilig


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> soll dass ne Anspielung auf den Lebensraum des Tieres sein?


Der grüne Hintergrund,vieleicht. Sonst gefiel mir einfach der Gesichtsausdruck des Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dragon
7/10,wie immer.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (2. November 2008)

zu geil die zitate =) 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2008)

5/10

Sry aber musste bei den Zitaten nicht mal schmunzeln und das Bild versteh ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

bild:
alle sind gestorben,nur der liebe palatank macht angstblase und ruhestein,kommt nach sw hat vorahnung


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2008)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok 7/10 xD


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

6/10
wegen fleisch spruch


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das mit dem pala gefällt mir richtig gut! 8/10


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

9.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kangrim (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 10/10




8/10
Find den ersten Spruch gut


----------



## Raveless (2. November 2008)

4/10 stehe nicht so auf Mangas, sorry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. November 2008)

Raveless schrieb:


> 4/10 stehe nicht so auf Mangas, sorry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soll jetzt kein Racheakt sein aber die 0815 signaturen mag ich auch nicht so doll 5/10 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

fand deine alte signatur besser... :\
wobei die natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10 (hintergrund ist mir zu eintönig )
für die alte häts 10/10 gegeben^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

boehse onkelz mag ich einfach nicht,der spruch ist n1
0/10
und 10/10 
leider nur 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. November 2008)

Besser als vorher, ausbaufähig, nicht alles so toll

6/10


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

Das letzte langweilt ein wenig,der Rest ist genial,10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Woahahahaa

10/10 xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

10/10 aber nur wegen dem if jesus comes back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

10/10

Aber nur wegen dem Chick
Und weils geil bearbeitet ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

chicks rule the world 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bye bye jesus .. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (3. November 2008)

Hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst gemacht?


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

sicha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> designthread 
legalega legation pour canabis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so .. 8/10 fehlt irgendwas lustiges oder so.. oder ein bild.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

10000/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2008)

die ersten beiden zitate find ich net soo toll.
aber das letzte und das bild find ich klasse 9/10^^


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

etwas leer

4/10


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

langsam etwas zuviel
6/10 mags nicht wenns so überlagert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2te ist aber beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (3. November 2008)

10/10

..... kacke.... 

Der ihre Titten sollen aufhören meine Augen anzustarren!


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

Allein schon für Rise Against 10/10 :>


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wiso steht im anderen^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> ..... kacke....
> 
> Der ihre Titten sollen aufhören meine Augen anzustarren!


----------



## Megamage (3. November 2008)

10/10...Klein aber Oho


----------



## chopi (3. November 2008)

Ich seh da nichts,das ergibt 0/12


----------



## Thraslon (3. November 2008)

10/10!!
Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

ganz nett 8/10


----------



## Megamage (3. November 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> ..... kacke....
> 
> Der ihre Titten sollen aufhören meine Augen anzustarren!


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

toll ^^ 3/10 xD

und nein ihre titen hören nicht auf euch anzustarrren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausser ihr drückt alt + f4 !


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

10k/10


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

2/10

Zwar lustige Zitate, aber viel zu eintönig


----------



## Dextra17 (3. November 2008)

Nicht so der Kracher, aber das Jesus-Teil ist cool!!! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. November 2008)

10/10

Das könnte man einigen buffed-user empfehlen "mal den ver°°°°" thread zu lesen bevor sie posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

6/10 mittlerer reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich

ahja hab neue^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (4. November 2008)

08/10 kommentarlos


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2008)

10/10 für das NUKES
Das Zweite is "höh?"
Das Dritte is ... "Ahja"

Also 7/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (4. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 10/10 für das NUKES
> Das Zweite is "höh?"
> Das Dritte is ... "Ahja"
> 
> Also 7/10



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Des zweite bezieht sich auf ein Lied von Jan Hegenberg und des dritte eine Textstelle aus nem Lied in "Bards-Tale"


5/10


----------



## Thraslon (4. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

8/10

Geiler Spruch aber bisschen langweilig hingeschrieben.

(Diesmal im richtigen Thread ^^)


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

Find alles bis auf Ex wow Player gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Text hach ja den kenn ich .. aber Rechtschreibung ist wie im Lotto gewinnen.
Jeder versuchts aber nur einer Gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm 8/10


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

9/10, Ihr kennt den Grund^^ XD


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

ich nid ..
haha der erste is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


buffed ding is öde ..
xfire .. hmm erst 24 stunden die woche ? -.- Oo
das sind 2 tage davon einer on? .. ferien?

oder bot am laufen zuhause? *g*

e meinte punkte vergessen^^
also hmm 6/10 aber nur wegen erstem text ..


----------



## Realtec (4. November 2008)

4/10 animes/mangas sind doof :O


----------



## Vartez (4. November 2008)

mhhhhh .... dumm dumm dumm dumm dumm dumm  dum .....

6/10


XD


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

9/10

Die erste is geil.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

So macht Fussball spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Vartez (4. November 2008)

UIIIII cool ^^
10/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Cool 8/10


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Ich will das nicht bewerten :/ Dann sagen se alle,ich bewerte immer mit Null Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Hey^^ ich Gibt dir 0/00000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil du Mein Sing....... nicht Bewerten möchtest XD


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Das war ne versteckte Bewertung...
Nehmen wir an,ich hätte dich bewertet. Dann hätten alle gesagt,ich bewerte alle mit 0/10.
Was hätte ich dir dann also gegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

8/10 Wegen dem Spruch und weil das Bild gut aussieht sich aber wie Bhukan liest ^^

lg


----------



## Dextra17 (4. November 2008)

Diese Userbars sind langweilig, aber der Satz mit der Deutschen Rechtschreibung haut's raus!!! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Der Spruch ist mal sehr geil xD

99/100 wegen dem Verwirrenden Satz der drüba steht ^^ (ohne verwirrenden Satz 100/100)

lg


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

wasn daran verwirrend?

wenn du auf die fresse fliegst sollst du so fallen das es nciht weh tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 --> begründung oben


----------



## Dextra17 (4. November 2008)

*HEHE* Die 99 reichen vollkommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TY

7/10 Bin nich so der Mangafan ^^


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Gefällt mir,wirklich,10 Punkte.


----------



## Dextra17 (4. November 2008)

Spruch sehr gut 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waaaaaaah ein WTF? - Panda... Der ist der Hammer 10/10
 Nach Adam Riese ergibt das 20/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (4. November 2008)

nice

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

haha ich mag solche todessachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

Ihn muss man einfach kennen. 10/10 + Anzahl der Postings noch dazu.


----------



## Lurock (5. November 2008)

Ganz nett, aber nichts Besonderes...
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Gothmorg (5. November 2008)

9/10

Schönes Bild und Reiter ftw ^^


----------



## Dextra17 (5. November 2008)

6/10 Habe aber leider keine richtige Begründung dafür... begeistert mich nicht, finde es aber auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

bäää zu viel zum lesen XD


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rhokan (5. November 2008)

8.5/10


----------



## Gwynny (5. November 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Rhokan (5. November 2008)

Pandas ftw 10/10!


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

7/10 zitate sind lustig und das screenie auch


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

9/10
einfach wegen dem troll zitat


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 7/10 zitate sind lustig und das screenie auch


----------



## chopi (5. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> nice
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


Göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@dem über mir
so 5-6 punkte,vieleicht auch 7.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. November 2008)

7/10

würd ja gern noch n bild in meine sig packen, aber ich kriegs nich hin, dass so zu machen, dass die texte sich nicht verschieben. Also praktisch ein Bild rechts und eins links und die texte in der Mitte ich bekomms aber nicht hin >.<


----------



## Gromma (6. November 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 7/10



WE ARE THE GURREN LAGANN BRIGADE!!!!!!

10/10, tengen toppa gurren lagann rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(ja, ich weiss, armory-pic bei mir is buggy, weil armory gewartet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
/edit: und der satz in meiner sig ist arabisch und bedeutet soviel wie "wenn das innere auge blind ist, nützt das äussere nichts"
ist n koranvers, und das innere auge bezieht sich auf das herz als sinnbild


----------



## Gumja (6. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (6. November 2008)

4/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Es ist zwar nicht selber gemacht,aber es ist nunmal ein Panda!
Panda/Braunbär


----------



## Rhokan (6. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht selber gemacht,aber es ist nunmal ein Panda!
> Panda/Braunbär



Das ist ein Pandarenen Braumeister!

10/10


----------



## Asoriel (6. November 2008)

mhm die hab ich doch schonmal bewertet? Nach wie vor Spitze, 10/10


----------



## Rhokan (6. November 2008)

Ich mag das Biohazard-Zeichen, aber  das goldene leuchten stört mich ein wenig, passt nicht so zum "giftigen" 9/10


----------



## SystemXIV (6. November 2008)

10/10 für den Panda. echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. November 2008)

SystemXIV schrieb:


> 10/10 für den Panda. echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst aber Rhokans Signatur bewerten und nicht die 3te über dir ... xD
für deine gibts 8/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## SystemXIV (6. November 2008)

jo sry war etwas schnell am scrollen ..

Rhokans 8/10


----------



## Mefisthor (6. November 2008)

10/10

wie lang hats gedauert ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## SystemXIV (6. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> wie lang hats gedauert ? ^^
> 
> lg




wen du mich meinst: c.a. 4 1/2 stunden. eigentlich 7 stunden wegen pausen, aber ohne 4 1/2 stunden


----------



## Gwynny (6. November 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

SystemXIV schrieb:


> wen du mich meinst: c.a. 4 1/2 stunden. eigentlich 7 stunden wegen pausen, aber ohne 4 1/2 stunden



Oo so lange? uff ..

@vorposter 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Panda(ren) Invasion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10,so unter uns,Pandas.


----------



## Preachergirl (6. November 2008)

9/10 

: > steh mehr auf comic als auf das gekünstelt echte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst <3 Panda


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

zumindest kein Standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 

Gehe mal davon aus das du es selber gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2008)

ui mal was neues^^
mag pandaren :>
10/10
hat die schrift was zu bedeute?


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

want some Fast food 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 fürs erste
9/10 fürs zweite
= 9.5/10


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

pandaaas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10..
-1 weil ich yoko so mag und du sie einfach weggenommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> 9/10


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Ich kann das leider nicht lesen,was steht da?
Und auf dem Bild erkenn ich nicht,was dort für eine Rasse zu sehn ist.
7/10,erstmal.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> pandaaas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir gefällt sie auch aber reicht mir wenn ich sie jedes mal seh wenn ich meinen ipod starte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst ja jeden tag draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/yoko3.jpg


hmm 7/10 find den panda irgendwie lustiger


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir gefällt sie auch aber reicht mir wenn ich sie jedes mal seh wenn ich meinen ipod starte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




k, noch 8/10 für vaya con tioz


und das zitat ist, wie schon auf der seite davor gesagt, arabisch, ist ne sure ausm koran (müsste hajj 46 sein) und heisst soviel wie "wenn das innere auge blind ist, nützt das äussere nichts" oder schöner frei übersetzt "wer mit dem herzen blind ist, wird auch mit dem auge keine schönheit erkennen"

sind so die schlauen sätze, über die man beim orientalistik-studium stolpert ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

wiso nur noch 8 -.- vorhin warens noch 9^^
text klingt ganz gut.. 10/10
fear the pink .. hmm okay 9/10
allvatar find ich aber doof .. 1/10  (und vergelter mag ich auch nicht wirklich bzw ... pre buff vergelter > nach buff vergelter ..)
= 20/30 = 2/3 = 6.66666/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso nur noch 8 -.- vorhin warens noch 9^^
> text klingt ganz gut.. 10/10
> fear the pink .. hmm okay 9/10
> allvatar find ich aber doof .. 1/10  (und vergelter mag ich auch nicht wirklich bzw ... pre buff vergelter > nach buff vergelter ..)
> ...



dat war ne einzelbewertung vom vaya con tioz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von daher... 9/10+8/10 // 2 => 8.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yoko is ja weg ;D
und die anderen sigdinger haben nich so ne schöne boss-mod wie allvatar.. und HEY ich bin prebuff-vergelter ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

allvatar schaut aber soo öde aus
ava <-- doof
die icons -.- waaa
die icons unten .. who cares about kara/gruul/maggi? hat mein twink auf farm .. genau wie ssc und tk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausser swp hab ich als gildenloser alles clear .. aso naja ..

aber ich weis nicht allvatar ist einfach so öde irgendwie .. 
ok +1 wegenprebuff vergelter .. prenerf vergelter bleibst du demfall auch wa *g*

sind dann irgendwie 7/10


----------



## Preachergirl (6. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zumindest kein Standart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jupps : > mir war langweilig ^^

edit: achja 10/10


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Nette Idee,aber naja,n Kracher isses nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10,gefällt mir trotzdem auf irgendeine Weise.


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Nette Idee,aber naja,n Kracher isses nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

oh hallo mal was neues^^

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (7. November 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2008)

<3 teddys !!!

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2008)

b1ubb > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für den össi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

ich mag deine weiber wieder xD

6/10


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

Manga---> iiieeeh^^
Zitat----> Geilo 
Bekommst 7/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (7. November 2008)

8/10

kA hat was i-wie


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

hat seinen eigenen stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

zu viel 

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> zu viel
> 
> 6/10


hm jo du auch°_°


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Zu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wennn es zentriert wäre dann würde es etwas besser aussehen

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

hrhr *G*

10/10


----------



## Toraka' (8. November 2008)

naja....


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

0/10
doofe valenth dinger.
na wenigstens gibts nimmer so viele


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

goile zitate aber etwas zuviel

7/10


----------



## Lucelia (8. November 2008)

without music without me?


<3 <3 <3

und das zitat is herrlich ^^

10/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

naja auslandische schrift 1/10
fear the pink ??? 4/10
amory link 2/10
3.5/10


----------



## Mefisthor (8. November 2008)

Würd die Sprüche öfters mal wechseln ^^

7/10

lg

PS: Lucelia sogar Google kann das übersetzten xD


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

standard ne?

4/10


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Admin mir egal
Zitat langweilig
Bild nett
4/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

KIRBYYYY!!!!
*rock* *ufo** armagedon*


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 4/10




SKANDAL!
das hätt ich net von dir erwartet meine milchtüte^^


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Das bild alleine wäre mir ne 10 wert,aber -3 für zitat und -3 für werbung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

KIRBYYY2
19/10


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Sind mir solangsam zuviele Zitate,es gibt 6 Punkte von mir.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

lol der assi verlangt en pw von mir damit ich deine anderen sigs anschauen kann...

deine waaaaafles mochte ich viel lieber...kirby sucks!

4/10


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

langweilig 2/10


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

hm naja 4/10


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Du hast Potenzial,junge!
naja...3/10? oO


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

ich bewerte dich mal wenn ich in einem anderem zustand, vlt erkenn ich dann mehr^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

werbung langweilig bild ok
6/10


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

ich würde das Palabild ja so verlinken

```
[url=http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=palapoweriu3.jpg]der wahre pala nach dem wipe[/url]
```
Naja,sagen wir 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (9. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Jup,ganz schön witzig,die Sprüche
8/10


----------



## Thraslon (9. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## todesfritte (10. November 2008)

10/10 ... hab bock auf pommes + schnitzel!


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

leider zuuu hoch ...
bei mir meckern sie wegen 2 pixel und deine is ca 30 zu hoch und keiner meckert ..
find rerolli bild cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andere nunja .. 

= 8/10


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Süüüüüüß :3

9/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Ganz nett dat Ding,aber kommt halt nicht von dir.
6/10


----------



## Gwynny (10. November 2008)

10/10 Ich mag Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 10/10 Ich mag Pandas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> 10/10 Ich mag Pandas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-1 wegen dem graaaas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (10. November 2008)

10/10 Ich mag Pandas noch immer...

LG Gwynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. November 2008)

Was haben alle mit diesen Pandas? xP 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

is das von dir? wenn ja ... hast dich ja echt verbessert 9/10
wenn nicht 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mochte pandas schon immer..
aber nein blizz muss ja draenais einbauen -.- keine pandas .. nein aliens :/


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Ich mag den Hut nicht,so von einem Pixel zum anderen s/w
9/10


----------



## Crackmack (10. November 2008)

Ja minas es is von mir habs bei nem rl kumpel gemacht (der hats mir auch ein bischen beigebracht) naja hab zuhause nur GIMP und der hat Photoshop xP

10/10 sach ma haste deinen Arkanisten acc noch?^^


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Joa,den hab ich noch,aber zock eigentlich garnicht mehr,die Sache war halt schon langsam vorbei,da hab ich es vergessen^^
7/10 dafür,sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Rhokan (10. November 2008)

8.5/10   da ich das komplette bild kenne, finde ich das pandababy fehlt irgendwie, wenn ichs nicht kennen würde 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

hässlo 4/10


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> 8.5/10   da ich das komplette bild kenne, finde ich das pandababy fehlt irgendwie, wenn ichs nicht kennen würde 10/10


Ich kenne das ganze Bild garnicht,ich hab nur den Render benutzt. Und das war alles,das drauf abgebildet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich kenne das ganze Bild garnicht,ich hab nur den Render benutzt. Und das war alles,das drauf abgebildet war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aus Warcraft III, erscheint durch ein Easteregg


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. November 2008)

Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

ja du bist schlau

2/10


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Das Bild gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Links... naja... ^^

-> 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Das Bild gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz lustig aber etwas sehr voll 6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

auch sehr voll 6/10


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Bild find ich gut,aber für die "Werbung" gibt es Abzüge - 6/10


----------



## Malchenstein (10. November 2008)

8/10
Ich mag die Kunst Samwise´s


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

bääää 0/10


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2008)

hmm, ich mag das zitat nichts so.
3/10


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Finde ich ziemlich langweilig,tut mir leid.
2-3/10


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> auch sehr voll 6/10


meine sig is net zu voll -.-
für chopi 9/10 könnts net besser machen..


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. November 2008)

bäää Finde ich nicht So Gut ¨! Darum nur 6/10 XD


----------



## Gwynny (11. November 2008)

Irgendwie lustig... 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

Der Spruch ist mir zu alt,von mir 8/10 Punkten


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> für chopi 9/10 könnts net besser machen..


----------



## Sinizae (11. November 2008)

Find ich gut!

9/10


----------



## Sorzzara (11. November 2008)

Hmm....von 10 Möglichen Punkten Sieben Abzug für das Youtube Video, und 2 dazu, für das "Der wahre Hexer" - Zitat.

Macht Summa summanrum: 10 - 7 + 2 = 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

Bild top,links kagge,so 8-12/20


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ,links kagge



was ist denn links *verwirrt*


----------



## Lurock (11. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> was ist denn links *verwirrt*


Links sind die Dinger auf die man klickt um bspw. auf andere Seiten zukommen...


----------



## Bankchar (11. November 2008)

6,5/10


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

3 Belle sind besser als 1
31/13


----------



## Gwynny (11. November 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (11. November 2008)

5/10

weil viel zu riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

Dieses Charakterdings ist langweilig aber der Spruch gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

immernoch zuvoll

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (11. November 2008)

Ich hasse Anime/Manga, außerdem kann ich den Spruch nicht mit dem Bild in Verbindung bringen 4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hasse Anime/Manga


Aha du hast noch nie etwas gezeichnetes gesehen bzw. nichts hat dir gefallen, so scheisse ist alles gewesen das du dies alles HASST!

Naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

oha jokkerino ich gib dir jetzt bewertverbot meiner sig!


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oha jokkerino ich gib dir jetzt bewertverbot meiner sig!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich weiß langsam das _DU_ meinst das sie zu voll ist °_°


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

2 tage waaaa ....
zitat ist doof ..
gdif 4tw

bla bla blub .. 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

ja ka ich fand den spruch situationsbedingt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für den panda gibts 10/10
pandas in wc3 haben gerockt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Lang aber wahr.. GidF ftw!

8/10


----------



## Dextra17 (11. November 2008)

Sprüche irgendwie nicht so der Knaller, aber der Link zur SUFU ist gut, obwohl er etwas zu unauffällig ist 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

Ha,10/10

Übrigens - Wieso muss mein laptop eine .gif erstmal einmal ganz durchlaufen lassen,um sie dann laggfrei anzuzeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (11. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ha,10/10
> 
> Übrigens - Wieso muss mein laptop eine .gif erstmal einmal ganz durchlaufen lassen,um sie dann laggfrei anzuzeigen?
> 
> ...



Das weiß wohl nur das Galileo Mystery Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hat mein Pc auch manchmal)
Geile Sig 10/10


----------



## Maladin (12. November 2008)

/sign

10/10 .. Schwarze sind ja im Trend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## ._.' (12. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

keine sig = keine punkte 

1/10 weils zumindest kein mist ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Bankchar (12. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

was kann ich anderes sagen als obey your master
hmm 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

Dumdidum Panda dumdidum 9/10 dumdidum


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

nicht schön

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nicht schön
> 
> 58/10


----------



## Rhokan (12. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (12. November 2008)

4/10

schrift nicht gut lesbar


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

10/10 standard bei b1ubb^^


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Hey,links sind raus
Rechts gefällt mir nicht so,9/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

7/10 gewisse von dir sind besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

```
[url="http://my.buffed.de/groups/1736/view/"][img]http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/Creativ/creativ_black.jpg[/img][/url]
```

dann wärs besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber so 9/10 *ich bin schon richtiges ego wa^^*


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

bin ich zu blöd post mal bitte kompletten text, also mit bild^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

mach copy paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte nid so schwer sein Oo


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

okay krieg ich jez meine 10?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Mina,könntest du vieleicht Die Psd der Dinger uppen?
Mir geht es nur um den Schriftzug,würde in meiner Sig lieber son Miniding haben *g*

Warte,das ist nicht der Designthread!


----------



## Rhokan (12. November 2008)

Mh... hellblau passt nicht so 100% zu illidan, sieht aber trotzdem sehr gut aus 9.5/10

btw der namensschriftzug kommt bald raus


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

immernoch schlecht lesbare schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

was soll am link so loool sein?
10/10 für bild mit link
0/10 für den anderen link ...
= 5/10

das kommt_

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch13 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at grimi.buffed.de Port 80


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

ich bin sogar zu blöd um pennerlinks zu meinem spendebecher richtig zu verlinken^^ man ich bin so unfähig xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tjo

10/10


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich bin sogar zu blöd um pennerlinks zu meinem spendebecher richtig zu verlinken^^ man ich bin so unfähig xD


Das liegt an Buffed,die haben ne Sperre für solchen Scheiss,und das ist auch garnicht mal so schlecht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das liegt an Buffed,die haben ne Sperre für solchen Scheiss,und das ist auch garnicht mal so schlecht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pennergame ist lustig^^


----------



## Rhokan (12. November 2008)

Mh... ich würde noch was persönlicheres, wie nen Spruch oder nen Zitat reinbringen, aber ich will mal kein Haarspalter sein 10/10


----------



## phexus (12. November 2008)

für Stasi Schäuble gäbs von der Idee her schon 10/10 aber dazu ist es auch nocht gut gemacht. Sauber. Das links sieht nett aus aber lesen kann ich es nicht (wenn ich nicht wüsste was da steht). Edit: doch jetzt kann mans gut lesen und schick is auch.


----------



## Rhokan (12. November 2008)

> für Stasi Schäuble gäbs von der Idee her schon 10/10 aber dazu ist es auch nocht gut gemacht. Sauber.



Den hab ich nich selber gemacht, hab nur den Hintergrund der Foren-Farbe angepasst^^

Mal was neues, 8/10 (das mit den Name hätte man sauberer hinbekommen können, vllt auch noch nen rand drum rum, sonst wirkts so abgeschnitten)


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Nett gemacht,gefällt mir.
1/1


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

9/10 eine der besseren sigs von dir
und 10 für stewi halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (12. November 2008)

Schick. 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

10/10 wegen der erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

10/10
Mir gefällt das blaus so gut. XD
Ist auch sonst toll ;-)


----------



## Thraslon (13. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

8/10
sinnlos aber witzig xD


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Diese you are dinger sind doch blod...
4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

huhu member^^ 10/10


----------



## Templer2k (13. November 2008)

10 punkte ich mag leute die gute grfiken machen können, ich würds auch gern können hätte soviele sachen.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

1 und 3 bringen dir -drölfzehn/10
2 und 4 bringen so 7/10
-------------------------------------
-drölf²/Würstchen


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

9/10 
Sieht gut aus nur halt -1 punkt weil ich so was änliches schon hier gesehen hab ;-)


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Skyline212 schrieb:


> 9/10
> Sieht gut aus nur halt -1 punkt weil ich so was änliches schon hier gesehen hab ;-)


Man muss ja irgendwie optisch gut zeigen das man zu der Gruppe dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Man muss ja irgendwie optisch gut zeigen das man zu der Gruppe dazugehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heisst das,ich muss mir das jetzt auch reinpacken? >.>
9/10,da nicht selber gemacht *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

nö wieso...du hast doch creativ stylez in deiner sig stehen

10/10


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Musst eigentlich immer du mich bewerten? xD


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Indem du die Milchtüte als Bild genommen hast, hast du mir automatisch das Recht dazu gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Ich hätte das kleingedruckte lesen sollen ;_;


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

4/10
Weil du recht hast^^


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Mir gefällts
8/10,weil halt


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

10/10...was sonst^^


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

10/10
Ich mag Stewie. Der heisst doch so?
Meine ist halt noch nicht so toll. (Noch!)


----------



## Dextra17 (16. November 2008)

Ich seh da gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. November 2008)

8/10

ich find die idee nicht schlecht...aber weiß im moment ned woher die szene ist
ist das aber nicht (auch) der ssgt aus jarhead?

wegen meiner signatur bitte ich um konstruktive kritik...was würdet ihr meinen würde dem bild noch fehlen? info welcher server? oder was kann noch hinzukommen? (bitte unter inbetrachtziehung dass ich nicht unbdingt über ein talent mit photoshop, paint.net etc hab^^)

salut


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

standard

5/10


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

9/10 wiso? kA aber siet einfach gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Dafür,dass du einen unnötigen Link in der Sig hast - 9/10


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Irgendwie gefällt mir deine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## airace (16. November 2008)

10/10 juhu Family Guy FTW !

mhh mist warst schneller  5/10 ich mag formel eins nicht so


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dafür,dass du einen unnötigen Link in der Sig hast - 9/10



Was für n Link?

Freiheit für ähhm mich xP

8/10


----------



## airace (16. November 2008)

9/10    das ist peter Ludolfs kennst du den nicht ????


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

7/10
Irgendwie sieht der Typ komisch und lustig zugleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was für n Link?


Der link in der Signatur,der führt nur zu Imagehack
@den über mir,findsch witzig,8/10


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Hmmm Stewie 10/10
weil ich nich zur Gruppe gehör -1 xP

9/10


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

hast du das gemacht?
Fals ja,10/10 und frag im designthread/per pm an mina nachm passwort,um reinzukommen^^
fals nicht,6/10


----------



## airace (16. November 2008)

mhh hatte ich ja schon 9/10 aber sach mal kennt hier keiner Ludolfs ????


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

airace schrieb:


> mhh hatte ich ja schon 9/10 aber sach mal kennt hier keine Ludolfs ????


Doch,ich,die spielen Autoball mit schrottreifen Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da ich sie kenne,10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

9/10


Sag ma kann man Photoshop auf nen Memorystick kopieren?
Naja dan könnt ich sigs auch zuhause machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. November 2008)

kann man darf man aba nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selber gemacht? wenn ja .. gar nid so schlecht
9/10

bunnys > typ von naruto ^^

edit meint @ chopi tse .. wünsche hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine gruppe da entscheid ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei hmm schweizer bonus und so^^


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Nice sig gefällt mir gut :
9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

5/10


kann nix damit in verbindung setzen^^


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint @ chopi tse .. wünsche hast du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Designthread haben alle gesagt,Bankchar soll der Leader sein xD
@den über mir,10/10 und so


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stupido (17. November 2008)

STEWIE FTW! 11/10 ;D


----------



## Minastirit (17. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Im Designthread haben alle gesagt,Bankchar soll der Leader sein xD
> @den über mir,10/10 und so



life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm 3/10 finds nicht so spanned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

selbst gemacht? Wenn ja 8/10
                        Wenn nein 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. November 2008)

wenn selbstgemacht 10/10
wenn nicht 8/10 *g*

= 9/10 wegen teil nicht von dir und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn selbstgemacht 10/10
> wenn nicht 8/10 *g*
> 
> = 9/10 wegen teil nicht von dir und so
> ...


heeeeeee?^^

Du hast doch das creativ gemacht^^

der stewie ist mir ;P


----------



## Minastirit (17. November 2008)

eben
10 von dir
8 von mir

= 9 ...
10 + 8 = 18 /2 = 9 .. sagt sogar mein taschenrechner :/


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

sieht gut selbstgemacht aus...

10/10


----------



## chopi (17. November 2008)

Zu groß und Ala hatte das als erste,3/10 Punkten ._.


----------



## Thraslon (17. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Langsam is alt... aber gut 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Vanessa* (18. November 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Langsam is alt... aber gut 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9/10 ^^


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

4/10 son standart selbstfindungsbild... meins nicht böse, is nur nich so mein geschmack


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

zu viel zu lesen

^^

5/10


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

9/10  stewie for president XD

Lesen is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylirius (18. November 2008)

muß mich anschließen, zuviel zu lesen  6/10


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Naja 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Ah ne falscher Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10  insgesamt


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

kann ich nix mit in verbindung bringen sry

5/10


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

schon wieder du? 10/10

naja razyl du bist ja ganz schon IMBA^^ etwa 30 Post(und bist sogar erster) mehr als ich weiste was nerf Razyl ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schon wieder du? 10/10
> 
> naja razyl du bist ja ganz schon IMBA^^ etwa 30 Post(und bist sogar erster) mehr als ich weiste was nerf Razyl ^^


der hat 542 mehr als du o_O
oder meisnt nur das tägliche posten? :>
naja, soll ja net nur ot sein: 8/10


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schon wieder du? 10/10
> 
> naja razyl du bist ja ganz schon IMBA^^ etwa 30 Post(und bist sogar erster) mehr als ich weiste was nerf Razyl ^^


Och weißte, ich könne zu jeden thema posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin halt ein Schreiberling.
@ Brille:
Irgendwie fehlt da mirn bild
deshalb
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kann ich nix mit in verbindung bringen sry
> 
> 5/10


----------



## RazZerrR (18. November 2008)

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> 4/10


Warum?


Unproffesionell
schlechtes Zitat
Und irgendwie ist das mit den ips langweillig

3/10


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

So 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne ernst: 8/10


----------



## RazZerrR (18. November 2008)

10/10


weil massa einfach geil ist


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Unproffesionell
> ...


Ja ich regiere den Thread hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ja ich regiere den Thread hahah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/slap jokkerino
wach auf, du träumst schon wieder =P
10/10 für stewie
10/10 für die grp. weil das, was man im designthread sieht von euch sehr nice ist <.<


----------



## RazZerrR (18. November 2008)

1/10 bilder sind stumpf...


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> 1/10 bilder sind stumpf...


lool, unsere brille hat doch garkeine bilder in der sig^^

auaua slap tut weh^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schon wieder du? 10/10
> 
> naja razyl du bist ja ganz schon IMBA^^ etwa 30 Post(und bist sogar erster) mehr als ich weiste was nerf Razyl ^^




Wat?
etwa 30 posts und dann erster? ..
<-- erster
lu ist auf platz 2 mit 800 rückstand .. also wtf?

9/10 für den jokka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Geile Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Stoffl (19. November 2008)

4,5/10


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

7/10 

Oberfranken gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Man soll Gott für alles danken, sogar für einen Oberfranken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## M_of_D (19. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

7/10 bisschen schlecht zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

zuviel zu lesen^^

5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Stewie ftw und CS sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Naja is die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Farol_Arthas (19. November 2008)

bin naruto fan^^

9/10

so long

Farol


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

4/10 immer diese feed spiele


ihr müsst auch auf die links klicken bei mir sonst klappts ja nich^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

lol jetz sin die feed spiele wech


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

0/10
pornos Oo
Video cO
spruch ok
gratis wow cards,jaja sicher keylogger oder verarsche


----------



## grimmjow (19. November 2008)

Ganz nette Zitate. ^^

6.5/10


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 0/10
> pornos Oo
> Video cO
> spruch ok
> gratis wow cards,jaja sicher keylogger oder verarsche


MAAAnn du musst auf die links drücken man!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 das is doch alles nich echt -.-
ausser das video


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

mir egal dann halt 1/10


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Der wahre Pala nach dem wipe is guuut!! 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Die zitate sind lustig,
Bubble ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10^^

Edit dammt zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja 9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passiert mir öfter mal, dass ihr zu langsam seit 9/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

xP 

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

hmm 8/10
zwischenposta bekommt 9 ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

9/10
Edit: Mist hab ja keine Signatur, ganz vergessen. Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

0/10

hast ja keine sig XD


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

ich bleib bei der 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

kenn ich ned 4/10


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kenn ich ned 4/10


du kennst Massa net? 7/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

naja .. mir egal ..
interessier mich nicht für eine sportart in der man soviel benzin verbraucht und am ende wieder am genau gleichen ort ist wie vorher .. finde ich sinnfrei ..

daher 2/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Naja in der sig gehts nich um den sport sondern viel mehr um den fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

dummer balg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 naruto^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

7/10 da fehlt mirn Bild...
@ Minas:
Ja genau deshalb gibt es Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fußball ist auch Sinnfrei, aber es ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Formel 1 ist genial und Massa>Hamilton


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

5/10



bei mir auf die links drücken nein es wird kein virus runtergeladen


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

1/10
Erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

pff=( das porn freak hätte ne 2 verdient


5/10


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

weiterhin 1/10
Das ist mir zu grell und viel zu laut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> pff=( das porn freak hätte ne 2 verdient
> 
> 
> 5/10


allein das porn freak wäre schon zu bescheiden für ne 1/10
razyl 9/10


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 7/10 da fehlt mirn Bild...
> @ Minas:
> Ja genau deshalb gibt es Sport
> 
> ...



Fussball bewegen sich die typen wenigstens und verballern nicht nutzlos x liter benzin .. aber das ist meine meinung ..

massa ist besser ja .. und auch sympatischer .. aber mag den sport über haupt nicht ..

@vorposter .. -2/10 .. mehr negativ punkte als etwas das ich gut finde ..


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

mina du hast bald die 10k^^

10/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (20. November 2008)

10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

6/10
Bissel groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

zu viel amory links 0/10
zwischenposter-.- 7/10


----------



## Ace4x (20. November 2008)

2/10 Zitate ohne sinn und unlustig...

so far Ace4x


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Scrubs-valenth=1/10


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

8/10 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

sprueche gut, musik naja hoer ich ned 
8/10


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

1. langweilig
2. ganz nett
3. auch ganz lustig
Witz des Bildes geht an mir vorbei
6/10?


----------



## Itachisan (20. November 2008)

<3 Animes xD

8/10


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> <3 Animes xD
> 
> 8/10


Ob ich ihm sagen soll,dass das ein Spiel für den Ds ist und kein Anime?

Deine selbstgemacht? Das mfgdingens ist nicht so toll,ich sag ma die selben 8 Punkte ^^


----------



## Itachisan (21. November 2008)

arrgggg Selber style np :/ *weglauf*


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2008)

8.9/10
- wegen amory link sonst waers b 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2008)

0/10

copi:
ein typischer pala.
raid tot,nur der pala hat VORAHNUNG befindet sich in STURMWIND und hat noch EHRENLOSES ZIEL klischee &#8730;


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

wird langsam langweillig

4/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2008)

Das Bild kapier ich nicht so ganz, die Sprüche sind toll, besonders der 3. 8/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

6/10 mag grün net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 6/10 mag grün net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10


Naja Grüne Brillen sind lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht soooo viel grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 ebenfalls, da fehlten bild brille


----------



## Illuminatos (21. November 2008)

Kenne mich mit F1 nicht aus, hab deswegen erstmal bei Wiki nach 'Massa gesucht'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Fan bestimmt ne tolle Signatur, aber mich spricht sie nicht an, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen mal die goldene Mitte:
5 / 10


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Ich mag das Raubkopierer sind auch nur Menschen mehr,aber da verdient auch 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

Siet gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hmm
8/10 aber weil du es bist Crack : - 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 (nee hat nichts mit dir zu tun^^)


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

I kill you!

1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        























nene 8/10^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hammer. Jemand kennt NEBEN Brille noch formel 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

ok sagen wirs so^^

8/10
-1 wegen ferarri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (BMW Sauber ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
=
___
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Ok ja ich weiß es ist langweilig das sich 2 leute nur bewerten aber das muss sein^^
BMW? ach ja.
7/10 - 1 weil du BMW fan bist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

Ok das letzte mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja Robert Kubica siet irgend wie aus wie dieser quasimodo der glöckner von notre dam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ähnlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Ich höre Kubica? *polnische Flage raushol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find das sieht nicht so gut aus,wenn du 2 hast,deshalb 8/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

10/10
Sieht echt gut aus (warum kann ich sowas net :/)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10/10
> Sieht echt gut aus (warum kann ich sowas net :/)


mit dem richtigen programm und tutorial geht das scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wertung wie vorhin^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hach wenn es so einfach wäre, ich bin zu doof dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja wertung wie vorhin..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

Boah mach dir mal was persönliches rein...du hast immer nur zitate von dummen Menschen


3/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

naja...
die serie kenn ich nicht,das 2te bild sagt mir auch nichts 2/10


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Du kennst family guy nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der über dir hat schon recht,nur Zitate sind nicht das wahre. 6/10


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Wie zuletzt:
10/10 Die sig ist echt genial^^


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

*noch mehr werbung mach*
So,deiner geb ich 7 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Da fehlten Bild deshalb
6/10


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

7/10
-2 weil du ein spamer bist
-1 wegen ferarri 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

bin von der "Bilder sollten in die Mitte"-fraktion,deshalb nur 9/10


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2008)

Da sind wir schon zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Hmm...
7/10 
@ Crackmack: 6/10,^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Leck mich -100000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

^^
nein danke crack ich steh nich auf dich.
ach komm 7/10


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

jetzt haben ja alle ihre Bilder in die Mitte gepackt xD
@Razyl, letzte bewertung+1


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Hallo, chopi, wenn du mit deiner echt KRASSEN/Genialen Sig sagst das gehört in die Mitte mach ich das auch^^
10/10 + 1 Extrapunkt


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo, chopi, wenn du mit deiner echt KRASSEN/Genialen Sig sagst das gehört in die Mitte mach ich das auch^^
> 10/10 + 1 Extrapunkt


mitläufer =P
ne spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm 9/10...
wobei,in der mitte siehts egtl echt besser aus, von daher 9.5/10 xD


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

laaangweillig^^sry


4/10


----------



## Dextra17 (23. November 2008)

Ach immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

deine alte sig fand ich besser...jezt kommt mir die Frage ob du Hetero bist o.0

1/10


----------



## Dextra17 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

hmm 2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm 2/10


bist du großzügig^^


----------



## Dextra17 (23. November 2008)

Schon gut, schon gut^^ Ist ja schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

geil  

^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

keine sig = 0/10


----------



## K0l0ss (23. November 2008)

Joa...Formel 1...6/10


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

Ich mag die Dropkick Murphys nicht wirklich.
Sieht aber recht kuhl aus...
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. November 2008)

10/10.

Geiles Zitat und ein noch besserer Song. Ich liebe ihn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Hmm
6/10


----------



## Itachisan (23. November 2008)

YEAH Formel 1 ^^

8/10


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Devil May Cry
9/10!


----------



## Anduris (23. November 2008)

Gute Idee... 7/10


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Fand den Spruch noch nie gut
4/10


----------



## Leckerlie (23. November 2008)

6/10 cooler spruch, aber hab schon besseres gesehen ;-


tante edith schreit: bezogen auf Anduris


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

5/10
0815 halt

ich hab jetzt NOCH MEHR TEXT^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Sorry aber ich möchte in einer sig nicht lesen daher
4/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Gudgud 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Dafür das du nicht lächeln kannst
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## pampam (23. November 2008)

lohnt sich zu lesen: 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (23. November 2008)

Lese nicht gern ,,Texte" in Signaturen... 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

hehe nicht schlecht 8/10


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

2/10 Zu Viel Zum Lessen.


----------



## Glun (24. November 2008)

10/10 sieht schick aus.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

sieht lustig aus 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (24. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (24. November 2008)

Jetzt werden es aber solangsam zuviele Sprüche :/
7/10


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Mhhhmm 6/10


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

7/10
zuviel blau xD


----------



## chopi (24. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Mhhhmm 6/10


You make Chopi cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Razyl,deine kennste ja,7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Ach wen du So Traurig  bist machen Wir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> You make Chopi cry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och du arme Milchtüte /trost
@ den über mir: 7/10


----------



## Ereköse1 (24. November 2008)

Nene, die Formel 1 ist mir zu langweilig für eine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also eine schlappe 3/10 (ich weiß, die Rache folgt unmittelbar!!!)


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Genau ich Gebe Dir Eine Schlappe 10/von 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Ereköse schrieb:


> Nene, die Formel 1 ist mir zu langweilig für eine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


0/10! ^^ ne 5/10
@ über mir:
7/10, da fehlt farbvielfalt xD


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Gwynny (25. November 2008)

Die Sig ist nice, aber ein bisschen viel Platz drunter, oder?

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

7/10

Das mit dem Bär find ich nich so dolle aber die Sätze sind cool.


----------



## Xelyna (25. November 2008)

da freak kriegt ein 9/10 von mir :> aber auch nur weil ich Kippn net mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (25. November 2008)

PEW PEW L4Z0r0wl....FERAL FTW!!! 6/10
Murlocs grillen: gut, 7/10
sprüche: 8/10, ein paar neue wären mal gut.
21/30


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

0/10

Zu groß und dann auch noch son Valenth Ding...


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

slash ist cool


aber bist du "the freak"?

8/10


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Selbstgemacht?
Sonst hat Lilyan ja schon alles gesagt,was man sagen sollte,9/10 von mir.

//edit - Tippe nie mit Pizza in der Hand,das dauert ja ewig >.> War an Haxxler.


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Selbstgemacht?


Ne sowas hab ich nich drauf ^^ Aber wenn mir jemand eins machen möchte wäre ich nicht abgeneigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chopi kriegt 10/10 weil hm is halt Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (25. November 2008)

Hut ab 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Hmm
Ich mag kein Rammstein
6/10


----------



## Rhokan (25. November 2008)

mh.... darf dir leider nur 5/10 geben, ich kann einfach nich Massa unterstützen wenn ein Auto aus meiner Heimatstadt Weltmeister ist : P


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> mh.... darf dir leider nur 5/10 geben, ich kann einfach nich Massa unterstützen wenn ein Auto aus meiner Heimatstadt Weltmeister ist : P


Mit den arrogantesten Weltmeister aller zeiten? naja
7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

10/10 natürlich *sinnlos postcounter push*


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

3/10 Hmm sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Standar daher 2/10


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Also ich hab es auf Buffed sonst noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm mag kein Formel 1 und 3/10
Weil Schweizer besser fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

standard^^

5/10


----------



## Thoor (25. November 2008)

Family Guy = 5 Pkte
Stewie = 4 Pkte
==============
9 PKTE


*propagande mach für meine signatur*


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ich mag Gnome nicht!
Ich mag Valenth nicht!
Ich mag die Signatur nicht!
2/10 +1 Punkt weil du aus der Schweiz kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (26. November 2008)

standard 4/10.


----------



## Gwynny (26. November 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Toraka' (26. November 2008)

schon wieder der...4/10  


mein pet ist ja kurz vorm entwickeln! füttert weiter! *charcaroth fürcht*


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2008)

Der Valenth-Mist, dazu noch unförmig...
3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

bääh...

aber du bist Lurock.

also 8/10^^


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Ach immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

what about 8/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. November 2008)

8/10
das erste zitat ist halbwegs witzig, auch für nicht wow spieler
das zweite fand ich echt lustig^^

9/10 wenn ich deinen avatar mit einbeziehen darf, die katze is süß xD


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2008)

Charaktersignaturen find ich irgendwie immer langweilig, allerdings ist die hier wenigstens ein Versuch etwas schöner und spannender auszusehen. Selbst gemacht?

Das Sprichwort mag ich, geht aber leider unter dem großen Bild etwas unter ,)

7/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. November 2008)

ja selbstgemacht - allerdings bis auf die schrift alles screenshots - meine bildbearbeitungskünste gehen nicht sehr weit über copy&paste in paint.net hinaus xD

die schrift ist nicht absichtlich so klein, aber größer empfände ich es fast schon als penetrant^^

was genau ist jack slaughter? ein hörspiel, soweit check ichs ^^
hab nur paar minuten reingehört, ist soweit okay
bist du "nur" fan oder hast du auch damit aktiv zu tun?

ich find die signatur angenehm schlicht, nicht aufdringlich
8/10

salut


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

hm
8/10 da das Zitat gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (26. November 2008)

10/10 LG Gwynny


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

Begründung brauch ich nicht, Gwynnys Sig spricht für sich

 10/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. November 2008)

für den spruch alleine gibts 10/10 xD


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

standard
4/10


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

*sabber sabber* gibt ganz klar ne 10++/10^^
einfach nur wegen Stewie aber dat andere Teil is auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Das Baby sieht brutal aus^^
10/10 Dracun


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Baby sieht brutal aus^^
> 10/10 Dracun


der name des babys is auch brutaaaal muhahahaha (scherz)

naja ich mag formel 1 überhaupt nid 1/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

die alte sig von Minastirit als er noch nen sigdienst hatte. hat tradition deswegen 10/10  für dich


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

10/10

sieht genial aus..gefällt mir echt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

der kleine kriegt 1000000/10


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

10/10 ich mag OP^^


----------



## Jokkerino (27. November 2008)

wofür steht das?

8/10


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

Sharingan kommt aus Naruto und der Typ sieht auch so aus,also denke ich,es geht um das Sharingan (so ein besseres Auge *g*)
Deine...die 2 nebeneinander sehen ziemlich kagge aus,und da ich weiß,dass eins nicht von dir ist,gibt es von mir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Genialste Sig
10/10


----------



## Kronas (27. November 2008)

6/10 für razyl


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Kronas - 8/10

ich musste lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

meine antwort auf chroms sig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk2bUwA-6ug          9/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2008)

0/10


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

o.O 0/10 für Kamuis sig? Naja... 8/10 ist sie allemal wert... 
egal:
4/10 ich will net viel lesen inner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

@Kamui Shiro - LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




@Razyl
2/10... HAMILTON > MASSA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Meiner Meinung nach..)


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

2/10...
finde ich weder witzig, noch gut gemacht, sry


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 2/10... HAMILTON > MASSA
> 
> 
> ...


Hamilton = Arrogant bis in die Haarspitzen

@ Brille: 8/10


----------



## Klunker (28. November 2008)

Massa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. November 2008)

500/10 ...
auch wenn quali etwas low ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wackel*


----------



## Klunker (28. November 2008)

10/10  die linke ist sowas von gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

10/10 gefällt mir^^


----------



## Gwynny (28. November 2008)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. November 2008)

9/10 für gwynny aber was ir alle mit eurem yoko wahn habt meine güte vllt sollte  ich auch yoko machen^^


----------



## K0l0ss (28. November 2008)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. 10/10.


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2008)

Mag ich!
9/10


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

Och nö,ne Charsig,die ich nicht geblockt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10 Punkten,dafür dass du mir noch ne Seite gezeigt hast,die zu blocken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (28. November 2008)

Hammer 10/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. November 2008)

7/10 da rammsein aber es ist bisschen schlicht.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. November 2008)

wääähh
warum steht da überhaupt blackball?

2/10


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wääähh
> warum steht da überhaupt blackball?
> 
> 2/10


8/10 
i love family guy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (28. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 8/10
> i love family guy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, 5/10 beim 2ten mal musste ich nicht mehr lachen ^^

@ Grüne Brille, hmm.. versteht halt nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> @ Grüne Brille, hmm.. versteht halt nicht jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


414-> ich sag nur war beta... aber das macht das ganze für mich nicht lustiger und das macht das ganze auch nicht besser.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 414-> ich sag nur war beta... aber das macht das ganze für mich nicht lustiger und das macht das ganze auch nicht besser.


/sign @ Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille bekommt ne 8/10!


----------



## Klunker (28. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Massa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

BOO/OOBS


----------



## Chrom123 (28. November 2008)

@ Razyl - 2/8, wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach Hamilton>Massa
@ Brille - 7/10
@ Klunker 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ chopi, kenne ich nicht, deshalb mal 3/10


----------



## Werlord (28. November 2008)

@chrom123



6/10


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

3/10


find i irgendwie absolut net witzig sry^^ aja und en bissel wenig finde ich^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

100/10 für den symphatischen Jungen!


----------



## Klunker (29. November 2008)

immer noch 8/10  warum eigentlich immer dich?^^


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Dein Bild ist unlogisch verlinkt,deshalb nur 9/10


----------



## Klunker (29. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist unlogisch verlinkt,deshalb nur 9/10



mhm wieso? habe doch nur auf einen guten hoster verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    10/10 dein bild ist toll


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. November 2008)

mh .... das mit den blutelfen trifft genau meine meinung 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. November 2008)

Ich hab den Drang das hier zu bewerten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

xD


----------



## Extro (29. November 2008)

Das links ist geil, rechts nicht so^^
7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (29. November 2008)

chardinger sind plöd

1/10


----------



## Rhokan (29. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich hab den Drang das hier zu bewerten
> 10/10
> xD



Dann warte halt bis du es auch sollst anstatt eifnach so reinzuposten

10/10 für riesentrolli


----------



## Melonni (29. November 2008)

10/10 für Rhokan


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

melonni
4/10


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Das von Ahra ist geil,das andere schon weniger,6/10 !


----------



## Sire Luke (29. November 2008)

ziemlich böse... aber guuuut xD

8/10


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

2/10


ziemlich öde^^


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

9/10
(alles unter 7/10 bei dir endet mit flames über kinderfeindlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

stimmt ja garnet^^...jetzt übertreib mal net^^

aja das erste Zitat is nur bei 1. lesen witzig dat 2. fetzt dafür umso mehr^^

also 8,5/10^^


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Ich will ja nichts sagen,aber wenn ich das als Daemian (sorry für falsche schreibweise) in 15 Jahren sehen würde,wäre ich,naja,nicht ganz erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10,find das mit dem Laserschwert lustig *g*


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Hmm 
die vorige war besser 6/10
@ Dracun: Super sig immer ncoh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Welcher wurde der eigentlich?
8/10,gefällt mir


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

hehe cooler affe^^ 9/10


----------



## Klunker (30. November 2008)

schaut gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2008)

wasn das ?
10/10 natuerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

zuviel zu lesen o.0

3/10


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Welcher wurde der eigentlich?


Masse wurde verdammt knapp Vizeweltmeister ~~
Dummer Glock da....

8/10


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

5/10

Formel 1 is nich mein Ding...


/edit: Chopi war schneller -.-

Chopi kriegt 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

7/10,in der ist ein fehler drin *g* (Designthread...)


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

10/10

jetzt nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

7/10 bei dem bild könnte man noch eine menge rausholen


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Joa ^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. Dezember 2008)

das ist doch slash von guns n roses oder verwechel ich da was_?
so oder so geiles bild 
9,98/10 weil n bisschen text fehlt


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Zuviel Text, kein Bild
2/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

massa ist besser aber das macht f1 immer noch nicht gut ..
4/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (1. Dezember 2008)

schönes bild sehr schön 10/10

so gefällt euch meine sig jetzte besser?^^
hab endlich die blöde "feed me feed me" tierchen weg


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Hmm 6 hmm ne 7/10 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Dezember 2008)

massa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

immer derselbe... 9/10...


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

bei dir doch auch^^
5/10


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (2. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

*Dumm ist,wer...*Fakten mit falschen wörtern ausspricht? oO
2/10,zum Glück hab ich kein Latein mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Deine vorige(die erste die ich gesehen habe^^) war besser
7/10


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (2. Dezember 2008)

Dumm ist, wer Geschehenes mit Worten ungeschehen machen will.


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Dumm ist, wer Geschehenes mit Worten ungeschehen machen will.


Ich war nah dran!
@Kleinmassa - Die hab ich auch nach nem Tutorial gemacht (du meinst du mit der "anime"Frau im Kittel oder?)
Lord of etc. ,du weisst ja,2/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich war nah dran!
> @Kleinmassa - Die hab ich auch nach nem Tutorial gemacht (du meinst du mit der "anime"Frau im Kittel oder?)
> Lord of etc. ,du weisst ja,2/10


nimm die frau im kittel, die mit gez, oder link... fand die alle besser als deine jetzige... 7/10


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja 6/10

2/3 Sprüchen gefallen mir nicht.
Dafür ist der quote ganz zutreffend.


----------



## Tahult (3. Dezember 2008)

Der Link zu dem Video reicht schon!

10/10

Herrlich stumpf!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

Immerwieder toll^^. Aber halt immerwieder...^^. 8/10 Punkten.

nachpearbaitit.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

wah mom muss das sie noch in er umändernXD


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2008)

0/10 Kann Valenth nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Bewertung geht von 1-10 -.-* aber die community kennt meistens nur 10/10 mag ich;0/10 mag ich nicht... Naja was will man machen^^? Achja und 6-7/10 Punkte^^. Ein Avatar ohne Arsenallink, sprich mal kein Angeber^^, Daumen hoch.<- Hipp hipp hooray its weasel stomping day! Nochmal extra, und das weil er es verdient hat, 10/10 Punkten hab mich Ewigkeiten schlapp gelacht^^.


Habs nachbearbeitet das war ja mal ein reschtschraibkaos.


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Ah, die Pest! 
Trotzdem 0/10 Punkten, weil du es bist.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

Was auch immer, da niemand das normal bewerten kann mach ich einfach noch einmal. Und jetzt zu Deiner Signatur: Also den Spruch lese ich erst garnet, ist mir zu kompliziert dafür das am Ende ja  eh nur wieder sowas wie ein sinnloser Liedtext oder so rauskommt, aber für den obrigen text: 6/10 möglichen Punkten^^.

Text wurde in reschtschraipunn nachbearbeitet und im ausdruck wurde gefeilt.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Valenth = 0(!)/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja was solls dann lass ich es nach diesem hier... Und zu deinem: Kann damit Nix anfangen, aber gute Fotoqualität+ "Öffentliches Bekenntnis"^^ machen 3/10 Punkten.

Gibt es hier überhaupt -->Irgendwen<-- der sich alles durchliest und _dann_ fair beurteilt? Und nicht sobald er das Valenthteil sieht einfach Hirnloserweise *0*/10 Punkten vergibt?

Und nein. Ich bezwecke nicht möglich viele Klicks zu bekommen, ich möchte lediglich präsentieren... Es ist mir egal ob ihr klickt!..

Das "KUSCHELN UND FÜTTERN" dient dann dazu um Klicks zu kriegen, wenn man woanders als hier die Signatur liest...

Ich will hier nur erfahren, ob man das so stehen lassen kann...


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> Gibt es hier überhaupt -->Irgendwen<-- der sich alles durchliest und _dann_ fair beurteilt? Und nicht sobald er das Valenthteil sieht einfach Hirnloserweise *0*/10 Punkten vergibt?


Öhm, du kannst drumrum schreiben was du willst, Valenth wird dadurch nicht besser.
Oder ziehst du 'nem Scheißhaufen eine Krawatte an und beschwerst dich warum ihn keiner sympathisch findet?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es einen Grund so aggresiv zu sein?


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund so aggresiv zu sein?


Aggressiv? Wo bin ich bitte aggressiv? oO
Hab ich dir mit dem lebhaften Beispiel Angst eingejagt?
Wenn ja tut es mir außerordentlich leid! =P


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aggressiv? Wo bin ich bitte aggressiv? oO
> Hab ich dir mit dem lebhaften Beispiel Angst eingejagt?
> Wenn ja tut es mir außerordentlich leid! =P


Lurock ist eigentlich nen ganz lieber, nagut ab und zu hat er nen leichten Knall im Kopp aber sonst isser nen braver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Valenth ist mies, da ist mir egal ob du keine Klicks bezweckt etc.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

immernoch du o.0


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

naja egal was auch immer: aber nur mal so: Flame=Aggression^^ egal obsne billigaggro is die temporär bedingt is^^ aggro=aggro

und das mit stewe ka grad wie der geschrieben wird^^ naja über mir 6/10 


Dieser Text wird mal zur Abwechslung nicht Nachbearbeitet


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> naja egal was auch immer: aber nur mal so: Flame=Aggression^^ egal obsne billigaggro is die temporär bedingt is^^ aggro=aggro
> 
> Dieser Text wird mal zur Abwechslung nicht Nachbearbeitet


heeeee? Wie bitte? Falscher Thread?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

wieso? ich bewerte immernoch sigs die ich noch nicht berwertet habe und deine hatte ja bereits 6/10 also daher?...


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Dezember 2008)

5/10 check den Sinn dahinter nicht ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

erstmal vielen dank für eine objektive bewertung und der unter mir bewertet mal bitte deine wollts nurmal sagn^^

und lone.... das is gut gemeint den die meistn hassn einfach valenth und geben sobald die eins sehen 0/10^^bei einer wertung von 1-10


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  binn leider nicht allwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: lol


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

naja oder doch... : Ob du jetzt weis oder schwarz bist ist mir egal ich finde es blos etwas zu dick aufgetragen^^


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll ich sagen...Valenth...und das ohne Bild (Meine Schuld,ich habs geblockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Darf ich 0/10 geben? Ach bitte.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

boah ey...währe net das creative stylez bekämst du ne 2^^

so kriegste natürlich ne 10 omg o.0


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Dezember 2008)

wenn es selber gemacht wurde 9/10 ^^ gefällt mir


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

selber gemacht jo


----------



## Lisaya (3. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir auch sehr. 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach,der Thread war das *g*
7/10,war das beste am Thread (was nicht wirklich schwer war...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

nice

8/10


----------



## Lisaya (3. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ach,der Thread war das *g*
> 7/10,war das beste am Thread (was nicht wirklich schwer war...)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gemeint? *auf dem schlauch steht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10, wie vorhin.


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2008)

Stylish bis zum Anschlag.

Schwanke zwischen 8/10 und 10/10


----------



## LónêWòlf (4. Dezember 2008)

9/10 Allein durch das Zitat ^^


----------



## hoti82 (4. Dezember 2008)

6/10 Punkte

nicht übelnehmen find sie etwas überladen^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

-120/10  schade geht ja net *0/10*

wat bin i froh dat i die dinger geblockt habe^^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

nur weils dein sohn ist ^^

9/10


----------



## Lisaya (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin immer noch begeistert von deiner Sig - 9/10 ...
Das mit dem Sohn find ich auch süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Lisaya schrieb:


> Wie gemeint? *auf dem schlauch steht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Damit meinte ich,dass der Thread an sich ziemlich schlecht war,der Post ber ganz lustig war (bzw deiner + das Komentar in der Sig)
Die Bewertunbg bleibt wie oben.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

duuuuu^^

9/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (4. Dezember 2008)

so wies auch dasteht n neus^^ und das daoben von dem andern is ja wirklich furchtbar solche FEEEEED MEEEEEE leute kann ich auch net ab^^.

naja heute gefällts mir etwas mehr als gesternXD 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

wie heissen diese viecher gleichnochmal? achja valenth ^^ naja guck auf meine gruppen! 0/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

hmm
6/10
Gz zu lvl 80^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

4/10 jajo .. 
du weisst ja was ich von der sportart halte ..


----------



## Gwynny (5. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Mishua (5. Dezember 2008)

10/10

sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

10++/10

Wegen Kirby und dem Nintendo faktor^^


----------



## Mishua (5. Dezember 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also so eine liebe zu seinem sohn kann nur 10/10 punkten wert sein 

sonst würd ich noch ein leerzeichen zwischen die links machen ; )


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

siehe oben^^

10++/10

Wegen Kirby & Nintendo Faktor


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

9.9/10 für den sohnemann warum nur 9.9? neue sig muss her^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

2/10
kannst dir denken warum


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui i denke die wirst du wohl ändern müssen^^

Mist razyl war schneller^^

also für razyl gibt es ne 8/10

Mag nur kein Formel 1^^

und die sig wird net erneuert^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

ach das ist doch hrmlos diesind jaeh nur voller weißer komischen flecke wo ich keine aahung habe was das sein könnte hehe.

9.9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

nicht dein werk


1/10


----------



## Kangrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Geile Signatur. Die Selbstgemachte ist sehr cool. Die Gruppen sig ist auch toll und der Spruch rockt sowieso.^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (5. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Geile Signatur. Die Selbstgemachte ist sehr cool. Die Gruppen sig ist auch toll und der Spruch rockt sowieso.^^



10/10 SCHNEE<3
ICH LIEBE SCHNEE

und was das die sig von kamui... naja grenzt eig an verbreitung pornografischer inhalte


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Wäre der Text net 9/10 aber so
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ach das ist doch hrmlos diesind jaeh nur voller weißer komischen flecke wo ich keine aahung habe was das sein könnte hehe.
> 
> 9.9/10



solange es mein bild ist tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man erkennt ja keine nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja .. hättest aber auch fragen können und nicht einfach benutzen -.-
razyl brauch ich nicht zu bewerten der kennt sie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer hinter dem -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Dezember 2008)

mach mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

7/10

sry kamui wenn der blink Effekt net wäre wär es ne 10^^ 
so find i die eher...*würg*


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Für deinen Sohn eigentlich ne 10/10 :>


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Es heisst nur GIMP,nicht Gimpshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind nicht wirklich schön
Der Hinweis unten ist unnötig
3/10


----------



## Airbusa380 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

jo da muss ich chopi recht geben die bilder sind nit schön^^

und für chopi gibts  9/10 http://www.matrixgaming.ca/wp-content/uplo.../12/ork_web.jpg
                                        so muss da richtigä ork aussehn kla??? du git!!


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Lain ist ein cooler psycho Anime.
Aber ist die Signatur von dir? Bezweifel ich leider so ein bisschen aber solange ich es nicht genau weis darf ich darüber auch nicht minder Urteilen also 10/10


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag ma 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm 8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

1.0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mach mal was neues


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 1.0/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1/10
und nein!


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1/10
> und nein!


Ist dieses 1/10 da jetzt nur Rache oder wie?

Find den Kerl in deiner Sig irgendwie sympatisch obwohl ich nicht so auf Formel 1 steh 8/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist dieses 1/10 da jetzt nur Rache oder wie?


nönö, mag nur keine Animes^^
Hmm deine bekommt aber 6/10^^


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nönö, mag nur keine Animes^^
> Hmm deine bekommt aber 6/10^^



Gut weil ich finde das es hier wirklich nur um die Signaturen und nicht um die persönliche Einstellung zum Vorposter geht.^^
Immernoch 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Dezember 2008)

finds ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Gut weil ich finde das es hier wirklich nur um die Signaturen und nicht um die persönliche Einstellung zum Vorposter geht.^^


Was? das denkst du über mich? Nee so bin ich net^^
@ Minas: 7/10 find ich ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Dezember 2008)

jezt noch die sig wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> jezt noch die sig wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm nein, ich stehe zu massa :> vllt. ab der nächsten Formel 1 saison xD
hmm 6.5/10


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

3/10 
Ohne Kontaktlinsekn kann ich das kaum erkennen^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 3/10
> Ohne Kontaktlinsekn kann ich das kaum erkennen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10, da fehlten gutes Bild :>


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Link ziehts runter,und zwar auf 6/10


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

hmm..
7/10 ich kann mich nicht richtig begeistern


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2008)

5 von 10, Avatars vom Char sind schön und gut, aber gefallen mir sie nicht so sehr in einen Forum.

Aber die Signatur die ist Top ;-)


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> 5 von 10, Avatars vom Char sind schön und gut, aber gefallen mir sie nicht so sehr in einen Forum.
> 
> Aber die Signatur die ist Top ;-)




Hier geht es nur um die Signatur musst du wissen der Avatar hat seinen eigenen Thread.
Du hast keine das ist gewagt und gibt 5/10 xP


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Thread,in dem man Ava,Titel und Sig auf einmal bewertet?
@ Kangrim,7/10


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Thread,in dem man Ava,Titel und Sig auf einmal bewertet?
> @ Kangrim,7/10



Das wäre ne idee aber dann würde ich die anderen in denen alles einzeln bewertet wird schließen. Müsstest du mal einen vorschlag an nen Mod machen. Nur weiß ich nicht ob da alle User mit einverstanden wären.

Und für den Ork + Creativ Stylez gibt es 9/10 da Trolle cooler als Orks sind.^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Also die anderen schliesen wäre logisch *g*
Ich schreib dann später nen Mod im Channel an, z.Z. bin ich gebannt >.>


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also die anderen schliesen wäre logisch *g*
> Ich schreib dann später nen Mod im Channel an, z.Z. bin ich gebannt >.>


Lol wieso denn das?
8/10


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Weil Carcha ein Mod meint,Privatserver wären Illegal =/ Naja,vllt sind sie es ja wirklich xD


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol ganz oben sieht man "by paddy"


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

10/10

gefallen mir beide ganz gut^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

willst echt dafür ne bewertung? 1/10^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

6/10 schaue kein formel 1 aba der kerl sieht ganz nett aus^^

und wiso 1/10? ich finde is optisch ganz nett. das du keine animes magst is kein grund für ne 1^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 6/10 schaue kein formel 1 aba der kerl sieht ganz nett aus^^
> 
> und wiso 1/10? ich finde is optisch ganz nett. das du keine animes magst is kein grund für ne 1^^


A) weil ich Animes net mag und b) die Sig. echt eklig aussieht ~~


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

8/10
Meinst du mit eklig schlecht gemacht? o.ö


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 8/10
> Meinst du mit eklig schlecht gemacht? o.ö



xD Und so schnell kann man es sich mit gleichzeitig 2 Personen verscherzen.^^
9 / 10

Troll rein machen und es wäre ne 10/10^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Meinst du mit eklig schlecht gemacht? o.ö


Nein, aber eklig im Sinne: das bild ist eklig, nicht das es schlecht gemacht ist^^
7/10


----------



## Haxxler (7. Dezember 2008)

3/10

Formel 1 find ich öde...


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ganz oben steht mein name


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

8/10 ich finde es net schlecht gemacht aba is mir persönlich zu pink^^


----------



## matic (7. Dezember 2008)

10/10 nette Zunge, gefällt den Frauen unter uns ;o)


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

3/10
Sprüche sind nich der bringer


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> 3/10
> Sprüche sind nich der bringer



Da du meinem rat gefolgt bist und mich das in gewisser Weise stolz macht 10/10^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Bringt irgendwie winterliche Gefühle gefällt mir^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

10/10 für deinen Sohnemann mit den Laserschwert^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

8/10,wie immer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

9.9/10


----------



## DeadSand (8. Dezember 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Joselina (8. Dezember 2008)

9/10 
is ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

7/10
den healer der 1k heals bringt und das ohne manaregg will ich sehn^^
aber durch valenth gehts runter auf 1/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag zwar keine affen normalerweise aber die Sig ist funny 7/10


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

Formel 1...naja..guck ich nich
Der typ sieht nett aus ;b...
und das öffentliche bekänntnis machens zu na 8/10


----------



## Klunker (8. Dezember 2008)

gefällt mir super gut^^ 9/10


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll ich sagen,10/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sagen,10/10


Man(n) steht drauf wa?^^
8/10


----------



## Vartez (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin net so der f1 fan aber trotzdem ^^ 6/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

sieht sau geil aus natürlich 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (8. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2008)

4/10

Sprüche sind net so der Bringer aber sind ein 2 lustige dabei^^


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2008)

3/10


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Keine Signatur stört wenigstens nicht,das gibt 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10
im herzen hordler^^


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2008)

7,5/10

Das Zitat is geil :>


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

Schamane? Gut    
Der Spruch? Nett^^ 
Sig? so lala           

7.5/10

Edit:
mist..war einer schneller^^
 aber gleiche punktzahl^^
also @ haxxler...
die sig is ganz gut nur stört mich der untere linke rand...
8/10


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Bild an sich ist recht stylisch nur leider kann ich nur "...dead" erkennen und die Leute sagen mir auch nichts. Das mit dem nicht-kennen soll aber kein Kritikpunkt sein. 
Ansonsten tolle Farben, falls selbst gemacht 9,9/10 da man die Schrift leider nicht lesen kann, falls irgendwo kopiert 7/10 da selbstgemacht einfach toller ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Sollte an Haxxler gehen.


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

joah..

7/10

da steht Left 4 Dead


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

8/10 monkey!
edit fragt ob der affe aus family guy/american dad ist


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

jop^^

family gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Buffed blockt die ganze Scheisse.Zum Glück.
Deine, 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Buffed blockt die ganze Scheisse.Zum Glück.
> Deine, 6/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh wusst ich net^^ editiers mal raus udn such mal n lusitges video als ersatz link der spruch bleitb aber^^
btw immernoch 10/10


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

meine neue, aber mandy hat mir dabei geholfen


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2008)

3/10

Sry aber is mir einfach zu kitschig bunt und zu groß.


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

das sagt ja der richitge ey das is voll hart sowas zu sagen gebe dir aber trotzdem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will ja nicht so sein aber wenn man selber talent hat bewertet man andere härter und ich hab n bisschen talent deswegen ist die bewertung härter bei mir


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

aua..meine augen ôo
das zeug mit hdl... usw ...das schreiben die 13 jährigen weiber oder?^^
 1/10..

edith sagt: wiiie suesz!!! iiis ja echt knuuuuudeliiig! <3 x3 hab diiich auch mega dolle liiiieb hdglawdwzuekmmg


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

ey hört auf so fies zu sein ey deine ist ganz schlecht oke


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Woooow 10/10
Wirklich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

xD *grad aufm boden lieg..*
geht ma auf sein (wenn es nich eine OP hatte) profil xD das sowas möglich ist...

oder willste uns verarschen?


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> xD *grad aufm boden lieg..*
> geht ma auf sein (wenn es nich eine OP hatte) profil xD das sowas möglich ist...
> 
> oder willste uns verarschen?



Wer weiss...
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

joah^^ is schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------
Da fehlt ein schönes pic ( schön = nicht bunt&kitschig&groß)
sonst....7/10 schön kompakt


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich ein schönes Pic hätte -.-
Ich kann das halt nicht ;P
10/10


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh die Striche,aber nichts in der Sig,das heisst,ich hab alles geblockt. Und wenn ich alles geblockt hab,isses nur ne 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thront,wengen dir lag ich grad echt am Boden,wiedereinmal selbst übertroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Thront: Deine sig ist echt verdammt ... naja kitschig


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

meine 10jährige schwester findet die sig  von thront auch schlimm ( also hässlich)

*der beweis*


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

ich finde das echt nicht in ordnung. wenn ihr mich weiterhin ärgert ey werde ich einen report an das buffed-team schreiben die werden mirzuhören ey ich habe mir viel mühe gemacht ey das alles zu gestalten. ich habe eine wunderschöne homepage erstellt und wenn ihr unromantischen dooflöcher nicht erkennt wie schön sie ist werde ich euch keine guten awards mehr geben. 


für mishua




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jezz seid lieb  hab euch ja auch lieb hegdlfiue

dann gibts auch wieder gold awards


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

naja... etwas zu... kitschig^^ 5/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

ACH
DU
KACKE
ich zweifle grade wirklich an der geistigen zurechnungsfähigkeit meiner altersgenossen Oo
zumal du nichtmal richtig bewertest sondern nur irgendwelche, nicht gerade vielsagenden, elfenbilder als "bewertung" hinklatscht

ich mach das zum ersten mal aber : [insert flame here]

-10/10

elfentrip?
 edit sagt, manoroth war schneller und bekommt 6/10


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist Thront...der ist nicht wirklich so...der wird jetzt auch traurig darüber sein,dass ich es sage,aber der spielt das nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (9. Dezember 2008)

stylisches Bild aber Orks stinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist Thront...der ist nicht wirklich so...der wird jetzt auch traurig darüber sein,dass ich es sage,aber der spielt das nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe ich für ihn und unsere augen^^
10/10
edit sagt, forderz war schneller und bekommt 5/10 weil es n thumbnail ist sonst wärs 7/10


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> ACH
> DU
> KACKE
> ich zweifle grade wirklich an der geistigen zurechnungsfähigkeit meiner altersgenossen Oo
> ...


biggest */sign[/font*


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

ey du schuft

chopi du bist sooooooooo fies... jezz wo du das gesagt hast kann ichs ja zugeben.
eigentlich ist mein name nicht thront sondern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




an mishua: lass mich in ruhe ey


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo ärgern wir dich? Wir sagen nur das deine Sig kitschig ist, das ist ne normale meinung
3/10 für die mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey du schuft
> 
> chopi du bist sooooooooo fies... jezz wo du das gesagt hast kann ichs ja zugeben.
> eigentlich ist mein name nicht thront sondern
> ...



*LOL*
und noch größeres lol an die paar,die das anscheinend echt glauben oO


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmm und ich dachte echt jemand anderes hättes das profil übernommen. :/

Chopi deine Sig find ich hammer 10/10
Wo nimmst du immer die Hintergründe her?


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Das hab ich früher die anderen gefragt *g*
Die mach ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So,b2t,immer weiter üben,ich sag ma 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10 mag bowser und is super gemacht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

^10/10


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10 s.e. lain <3


----------



## Thraslon (9. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Naho (10. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tahult (10. Dezember 2008)

Für die Botschaft an sich gibt's 10 Punkte, für die Gestaltung -9.

= 1/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisaya (10. Dezember 2008)

9/10, fand ich sehr amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

standard :/

3/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

wahrscheinlich wegen dem Link xD

4/10


----------



## Carleena (10. Dezember 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Thront (10. Dezember 2008)

finde ich nicht gut, es fehlt einfach an aussage.

1/10


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

22/7 ,zu geil xD


----------



## Mishua (10. Dezember 2008)

bei chopi nur das beste

10/10 allein wegen bowser


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

MONKEY!

10/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thront (10. Dezember 2008)

*1/10


ey chopi ... was willst du mir eigentlich erzählen? wer ist hier der böse ? bowser ? ...*


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Aber ganz im Gegenteil,sonst würde ich ihn doch niemals in meiner Signatur haben,oder?


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2008)

7/10 gute text nur ohne zusammenhang


----------



## Abrox (11. Dezember 2008)

9/10 nice


----------



## Carleena (11. Dezember 2008)

8/10 xD


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (11. Dezember 2008)

7/10 will ich meinen


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

1/10

wo nix is kann man auch nix bewerten


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2008)

gefällt mir nicht, unkreativ.
2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> gefällt mir nicht, unkreativ.
> 2/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Dezember 2008)

joah ganz nice
und das mit dem blizz server hack wusste ich noch garnicht ôo

9/10

Edith lachte mich aus und sagte: PWND !
Sehr interessant.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Mishua (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was neues bitte

5/10


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was neues bitte


Nönö, die Sig bleibt, gib nichts besseres xD
9/10


----------



## Forderz (11. Dezember 2008)

ich mag F1 net, aber Massa ist sympatisch
7/10


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2008)

voll geil 
13/15


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

1/10
Einfach so!


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

Was ist das? o.ö
Deine alte war sovielbesser *mit händen zeig*
&#960; / 3,14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 7067*8*

Skatero,war nicht an dich,aber kanns sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ganz nett aus...

Lidl / Aldi


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie nicht so spannend :/ 

5/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

hmm
5/10


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm
> 5/10


Immer werd ich von dem Animehasser bewertet xD
9/10 für Massa


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Immer werd ich von dem Animehasser bewertet xD
> 9/10 für Massa


^^ Ich mag nun mal keine Animes xD
5 ... naja um dich zu trösten 6/10^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^ Ich mag nun mal keine Animes xD
> 5 ... naja um dich zu trösten 6/10^^


Lass einfach mal unter mir frei damit ich ne andere Meinung hören kann xD
9/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

hmm das ist keine originalzeichnung von den entwickern von elfenlied.
trotzdem kewle signatur 9/10


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn den Anime nicht und die Animation nervt höllisch beim lesen
5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

So ein Laz.

1/10


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

1/10

Blöd :>


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Weil du blöd bist.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Weil du blöd bist.


Nein eher du.
1/10


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Unkreative Leute, die sich nichts selber ausdenken können, nerven.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

-1/10
 Troll dich du Troll^^ aja welcome to Igno^^


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Leute, die nicht diskutieren können, ebenso.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Unkreative Leute, die sich nichts selber ausdenken können, nerven.


Ahja und dein Satz ist selbst ausgedacht?^^ 
Und wieso sollte ich ne eigene Sig machen wo das Bild perfektt past? naja don´t feed the troll und so.
@ Dracun: 10/10^^


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Wer redet von deiner Signatur? So ein Laz.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Wer redet von deiner Signatur? So ein Laz.


Hmm weil ich eventuell über deinen Post stand...


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Du bist ein Molagg, ich rede von deiner Unkreativität zu flamen.


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Du bist ein Molagg, ich rede von deiner Unkreativität zu flamen.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich Poste einfach mal irgendwas, um jemanden zu ersparen den Troll zu bewerten


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

8/10

das free Tibet wertet das kleine ding ganz schön auf^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Cool der kleine 10/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

xD 6/10
(sorry musste sein^^)


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

xP Du bist doof^^

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

elfenlied ist hammer 10/10


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

10/10


das Zitat von Tikume is genial^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

10/10 aber ein Bart wäre cool^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

10/10   Liebe Elfenlied aber Bart is net^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

immernoch 10/10.
Warum ich gleich hinterher poste? Naja ich hab jetzt meine Signatur verlinkt.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

immer noch 6/10^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> immer noch 6/10^^



Macht das Lied echt garnichts gut?^^
9/10


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

10/10 elfenlied und eines der schönsten lieder die ich kenne^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 10/10 elfenlied und eines der schönsten lieder die ich kenne^^




Richtig heißt es lilium. Einfach mal bei youtube eingeben oderso.
10/10 obwohl ich nicht so der ultimative Naruto Fan bin.^^


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

Boah ist die bearbeitung mies.
Aber es ist Elfenlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Haxxler (13. Dezember 2008)

1/10

Der Link reißt alles runter...


----------



## Mishua (13. Dezember 2008)

8/10

ist schön, nur mich stört die untere linke ecke ;[

OT: der troll war ja witzig


----------



## mumba (13. Dezember 2008)

Schriftzug fehlt, daher 7/10


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## mumba (13. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch gar nicht Massa oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Leider ist das linke Bild nicht so schön ausgeschnitten und wirkt am Rand etwas Pixelig. 6/10


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nicht Massa oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist Massa o.O
6/10


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Neeeeeeein es ist Razyl oO

9/10 ^^"


----------



## mumba (13. Dezember 2008)

9/10 

mh... kp wie ich die kanten weichzeichne, hab nur GIMP als bearbeitungsprogramm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein es ist Razyl oO


Wenn das so wäre, würd ich jetzt danke sagen, da hätt ich mein Reichtum xD
6/10^^


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Das erste bild ist unnötig auf imagehack verlinkt
Sieht nicht wirklich spektakulär aus,5/10

7/10 für massa


----------



## Lisutari (13. Dezember 2008)

3/10
Moche Bowser nochnie^^


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

kein bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab echt nichts zu mekkern. Die Bilder sind Top. Auch toll das du immer für fragen rund um die x-box zur seite stehst. Creativ Stylez ist sowieso geil. Und der Link ist sowieso gut.^^

12/10 wenn ich könnte^^


----------



## Thraslon (15. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Fin die Sprüche gut. 9/10


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

7/10 !


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

9/10 wie immer hmmm^^


----------



## mumba (15. Dezember 2008)

Es ist immernoch nicht Massa und wieder 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Es ist immernoch nicht Massa und wieder 4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist Massa o.O  nurn bissel "älteres"bild
4/10


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Was soll der Finger eigentlich heissen?
Ich wills nicht wissen,8/10


----------



## mumba (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch seinen Livecomment im Kopf als das Bild entstanden ist.
Er sagte exakt: "Schaut mal, Kagga"

Aber nice die Sig, 8,5/10


----------



## Thraslon (15. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

6/10
So neues Bild von massa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 6/10
> So neues Bild von massa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Massa Ftw :=

7/10


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl,mach die alte wieder rein,die sieht echt schlecht aus =/

Joa,deine... 5/10,mir zu chaotisch.


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

ach ja bowser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100/10 ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Die zeile unten stört deswegen nur 8von 10^^


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

*update*
wo sind eig all die alten forentrolle wie siu,ala,minas,lurok,LoD und klunker hin? ^^ da is man 4 monate net bei buffed on un dann sowas...tztz


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

*jetzt sind ich Razyl und manoroth die herrscher!!!!* Lod minas und Klunker sind noch da und ala is leider gestorben.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2008)

Lurock trollt sich meistens im IRC rum, weils da viiiiel cooler is als hier :>


7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10 gefällt mir


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10 mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor allem den teddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


5/10 ....mir zu funky und unchillig!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

schurken sind op -.- das die auch mitm lenkrad gewinnen ist kein wunder :/

hmm 6/10 ^^


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Thront (16. Dezember 2008)

schlääääääääääääächerlich

du / ich


----------



## meldrakin (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie bekomm ich das blöde bannerding als siggi eingebaut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also das, was ich unten so plump eingebaut habe..


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1/10 ...weil dein text so lustig verzweifelt klang : P


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schurken sind op -.- das die auch mitm lenkrad gewinnen ist kein wunder :/
> 
> hmm 6/10 ^^



@meldrakin ... buffed verhindert solche nutzlosenpennergames ^^
dein text ist html .. wenn man hier html code einbauen könnte XD


```
[img]http://www.pirates1709.de/view.php?type=banner&bid=1[/img]
```
= Dynamische Seiten in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: 120 x 600 Pixel animiert in 3 Frames <-- + ist zu gross^^


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> *update*
> wo sind eig all die alten forentrolle wie siu,ala,minas,lurok,LoD und klunker hin? ^^ da is man 4 monate net bei buffed on un dann sowas...tztz


Bin ich so unsichtbar? o.ö

Mina,bei der haste die Typo nicht so gut hinbekommen,9/10 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

sagt grad der richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*
deinen kann man nidma lesen *g*
 asoooo 8/10 xD
vania ich bin doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sooo alt bin ich nid..

siu find ich auch nimmer so oft
ala ist nimmer so wirklich da
lod/lurock sind auch nimmer so aktiv ..
klunker so halb ^^

und ich hab atm viel anderes zu tun ..'^^


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die Typo in der Bowsersig ehrlich gesagt besser als die in deiner neuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geschmackssache.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

aber man nid lesen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10 minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (16. Dezember 2008)

lächerlich

0/10


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

@Razyl
10/10
Es wären 12/10 wenn du die hier benutzen würdest die ich für dich gemacht hab.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposter
äh ja wie soll ich sagen.^^ 1/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10/10
> Es wären 12/10 wenn du die hier benutzen würdest die ich für dich gemacht hab.^^
> 
> 
> ...


Oih, die nutz ich auch gleich^^
Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei dir sinds 7/10 ^-^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Lächelnder Massa 10/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

9,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

passt alles irgendwie nicht zusammen aber trozdem dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10 wie immer minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt dein ava,
leider muss ich deine sig. bewerten
Naja also er wurde von jemand anders gekrönt was schonmal gut ist
ich kenn mich nicht im rennsport aus aber ich glaub er fährt ferrari wegen den roten klamotten
Also,
...
hmm...
7/10 für dich


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

sprengt das forendesign....3/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kronas (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nett das zeug^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Zitate sind toll der text nicht so hammer und der Link auch nicht so. 9/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argh^^
12/10 wer hat dir diese einzigartige Signatur gemacht? oO



xP


----------



## Kronas (16. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die Zitate sind toll der text nicht so hammer und der Link auch nicht so. 9/10


den text verstehen nur wow exploiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für razyl gibts 7/10

edit: kangrim war schneller, er bekommt 8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Dezember 2008)

seitenverhältnis find ich komisch, is bei mir verpixelt.

gefällt mir generell nich wirklich

5/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

hmm für deinen ava würd ich dir 10/10 geben aber da es hier um die sig geht 8/10^^


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Dezember 2008)

10/10

Massa hätte Weltmeister werden MÜSSEN! Ich hätts ihm gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Massa hätte Weltmeister werden MÜSSEN! Ich hätts ihm gegönnt
> 
> ...


Ein gleichgesinnter! Es gibt ihn doch noch in diesen Forum.
Für die Sig gibts trotz allen 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dank den netten satz von herrn Goethe bzw seiner Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

2/10


ich mag Massa nicht... =/


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Ha,das 2 Zitat ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Bowser 9.9/10 weil mario ihn ownt


----------



## Teel (17. Dezember 2008)

Miyavi rockt alles 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch mal 10/10 von meiner Freundin


----------



## Naho (17. Dezember 2008)

Mhm die Sig kapier ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2/10


----------



## Black_Hawk (17. Dezember 2008)

0.o


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2008)

Dunkel und mächtig... 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

Black Hawk du weißt schon das deine sig viel zu groß ist^^

Gwynny mach mal was neues 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2008)

besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

schrift hat zwar die richtige farbe, aber der satz selber mit dem "^^" gefällt mir nicht...
naja sieht trotzdem nicht schlecht aus 7/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

Bin nicht so er Lesser tüb darum nur 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

4 sätze sind auch wirklich zu viel zum lesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für den master chief gibts 9/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 4 sätze sind auch wirklich zu viel zum lesen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was denksten du? Das ist ne Qual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 für dich Brille :>


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

4/10
nich so doll
die idee ist ok aber bei dne sprüchen sind vllt 1-3 gute dabei


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

garkeine bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn ich die komplette Platinium Edition von NGE + Filmen zuhause stehen habe, bin ich nicht DER Fan von Rei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

wo bleiben die bilder?

3/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm 6/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wo bleiben die bilder?
> 
> 3/10



bilder in Signaturen sind mist...

meist viel zu groß und brauchen (abhängig vom Server) zu lange zum laden...

Deswegen frage ich dich: Warum machst du bitte Bilder in deine Signatur?


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich dich: Warum machst du bitte Bilder in deine Signatur?


Bilder können vieles zum Ausdruck bringen
-Liebe
-Hass 
-Freude
-Trauer
-Einsamkeit
-Schönheit

Aber ich hab bilder in meiner sig weil...
..
kP wenn die Funktion schon da ist, warum nicht?
Ich bin damit einzigartig xD


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich bin damit einzigartig xD



"alle menschen sing gleich; keiner ist besser als der andere aber jeder ist in allem gleich gut"

8/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm
8/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> "alle menschen sing gleich; keiner ist besser als der andere aber jeder ist in allem gleich gut"
> 
> 8/10


Ich hab 3 Brustwarzen damit bin ich einzigartig...und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Brustwarzen damit bin ich einzigartig...und besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was haben brustwarzen bei männern für eine funktion ausser schwitzen?
da ist die dritte ja eher noch überflüssiger als die andern 2 es sonst sind^^


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

hehe, die sind echt gut

8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. Dezember 2008)

Gutes lied und Ruffy hmmm 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Dezember 2008)

schöne haare^^

8/10


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Dezember 2008)

ich steh auf Bowser, aber da ein Bild in der Signatur ist, kann ich nicht mehr als 8/10 geben


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Nen bildchen wäre toll trotzdem 7/10 für den guten Spruch


----------



## Aero_one (18. Dezember 2008)

Kein wirklicher F1 Fan ... von daher neutrale 5/10


----------



## Mishua (18. Dezember 2008)

witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Bowser is cool^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

immer die gleichen hier..
10/10


----------



## Mishua (18. Dezember 2008)

ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hurray

10/10 weil er so nett lächelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. Dezember 2008)

Mag ich God is a girl^^ 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2008)

*vergibt die Punkt ein Trauer um den Pandaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
5/10,panda!


----------



## Gwynny (19. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *vergibt die Punkt ein Trauer um den Pandaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Panda vermisst Dich auch Chopi! Aber die anderen wollten ihn nicht mehr, und so hat er sich erst mal zur Ruhe gesetzt und knabbert Bambus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10, bissel zu grell finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag den nicht.

1/10

So, ich hab nen neuen Link zu nem anderen Linkin Park Lied.


----------



## Thraslon (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10,einige sind genial.


----------



## Haxxler (19. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10 für L4D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (19. Dezember 2008)

Äh wer is Felipe Massa, muss man den kennen?^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Äh wer is Felipe Massa, muss man den kennen?^^


Ja muss man ^^ Allgemeinwissen und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja muss man ^^ Allgemeinwissen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klärst du mich dann bitte auf?^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Klärst du mich dann bitte auf?^^


Formel 1 Rennfahrer für den Rennstall Ferarri.
Diese Saison für 20 Sek. weltmeister, aber dann wurde es doch hamilton (grrrr...) weil Glock langsamer wurde wegen seinen dummen Reifen (grrrrrr...).
Alles weitere auf:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felipe_Massa


----------



## Lungodan (19. Dezember 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank^^ Hmm, naja Formel 1 is net mein Ding, geb deiner Signatur ma 4/10 ;D


----------



## Lillyan (19. Dezember 2008)

1/10 weil zu groß + valenth :>


----------



## chopi (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser punkteefekt da hätte nicht auf die Dreinai kommen dürfen,9/10


----------



## Biggus (19. Dezember 2008)

10/10 Die Farben passen ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Gnome sind lustig^^ 9/10


----------



## Lungodan (20. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1/10 weil zu groß + valenth :>


Jetzt besser?


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

2/10 Standard wow teil -_-^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

9/10

sieht gut aus die sig^^ gefällt mir udn wenn die selbst gemacht is gibt es ne 10/10^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> sieht gut aus die sig^^ gefällt mir udn wenn die selbst gemacht is gibt es ne 10/10^^




Nein leider nicht Selber gemacht, deins von dir finde ich auch super. 10/10



Das über mir ja sagen wir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

"Finisch the Fight" o.O ?
Nicht deine arbeit,unten steht ein fremder name...6/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "Finisch the Fight" o.O ?
> Nicht deine arbeit,unten steht ein fremder name...6/10




Wen du mir einen link posten kannst das erklärt wie man solche cool bilder selber machen kann Dan er da mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Wen du mir einen link posten kannst das erklärt wie man solche cool bilder selber machen kann Dan er da mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeden link,den ich dir schicken würde,würdest du nicht verstehen. Das ist nunmal kein Auswahlfenster,wo man den link zum hintergrund und zur figur reinschreibt und ne tolle Sig rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

8/10, das grün stört nen bissel den gesamteindruck aber sonst TOp^^


----------



## Naho (20. Dezember 2008)

2/10


ich mag Massa nicht...

und f1 auch net


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Die einzelnen Texte sind zwar ganz nett,aber die Signatur ist viel zu groß,deshalb nur 5/10


----------



## Thraslon (20. Dezember 2008)

Finde, dass das grün nicht reinpasst, also zu Homer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem top, 8,5/10


----------



## Naho (20. Dezember 2008)

10/10 

Geile Sprüche!


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

die sig ist VIEL zu gross, /reported


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

-10k/10

Valenth FTL!


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

ja,valenth,schade das das nicht verboten ist
hundekot/Dominosteine

Ich weiß nicht,ob sie von dir ist,deshalb nur 7/10


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Immer dieser Hass gegen Menschen die sich nicht mit Bildbearbeitung auskennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9,9/10


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Tja,intolerant wie immer,die tanzende Milchtüte *g*


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

6/10

weil Homer > All und die hier ist so hm Rosa oO


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Na,vieleicht wird meine nächste auch wieder eine mit Homer *g*
7/10!


----------



## Maladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Edit: 9/10 Chopenmaier

/wink maladin


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Genial wie immer,allerdings ist der affe so unsauber ausgeschnitten,9,14/10


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

Was habt ihr gegen Valenth? ist doch etwas gutes im gegensatz zu all den "Rôxxôr1337sprüchên dîê bêwêîsên wâs dêr typ în dêssên Sîg sîê sînd für êîn Kîddîê îst"

abgesehen davon ist valenth eh immer down, ob das wer angreift?


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Was ich gegen Valenth hab,wurde schon ziemlich oft gesagt,ich bleibe bei Hundekot/Schokolade


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

na diesmal gibts ne 9/10, einen Punkt Abzug weils bissel zuviel Rosa ist aber sonst Top
Aber Chopi, du wechselst die SIgs auch wie die UNterhosen xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

8/10
mir faellt nichts ein was ich in meine sig geben soll


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

chars interesieren mich kein bischen.
der Hinwei...ok,ziemlich unsinnig.
Zitat langweilig
2/10?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

WORMS!!!
10/10
*Schaafherde loshetz und heilige Granate zuend*


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Deine sigs sucken, hast immer nur wahlose zitate drin und irgendwelchen schmock 

1/10


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Das ding ganz oben erkenn ich wieder *g*
Sig nice,texte auch,link....grrrr. (ja,ich hab draufgeklickt)
7/10,böser link!


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

wieso böser link? Haste draufgeklickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

natürlich.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> natürlich.


pwnd^^


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

war aber schon ne gute woche her ^^
da hab ich es dann mitm taskmanager aus gemacht xD


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> war aber schon ne gute woche her ^^


klick nochmal drauf mittlerweile hab ich den echten bericht drinn


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich fall nicht drauf herein!


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> klick nochmal drauf mittlerweile hab ich den echten bericht drinn


Jjaja.
Und wieso mitten Taskmanager o.O @ CHopi?


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich fall nicht drauf herein!


du willst es doch auch ...vertrau mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> du willst es doch auch ...vertrau mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab drauf geklickt und war nach ca. 20 sek drausen OHNE taskmanager^^ is ncoh net nervend genug^^


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Aufs X bin ich auch so gekommen,aber als ich dann das erste fenster gesehn hab,hatte ich einfach keine Lust auf die ganzen danach,selbst mit gehaltener entertaste *g*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

9/10 mag worms und nett gemacht^^


----------



## Vetsu (21. Dezember 2008)

Manototh´s Signatur : 8 von 10

Wieso : Ich find unanstänig wenn Leute ihre Zunge rausstrecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alles Quatsch , kriegst ne 10 , weil ich Naruto mag.


----------



## Tyalra (21. Dezember 2008)

10 / 10 

absolut genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Biggus (21. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

@schicksalslord: Irgentwie witzig^^
 7/10
Edit:
@dragon1 0/10 Boooh! Denken ist sehr nützlich!


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2008)

1/10

schön das du gdanken hast^^          aber scheinen ja net viel zu sein worüber du nachdenkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach verdammt^^

8/10

netter spruch^^


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10 Guter Vater xD (denke ich zumindest^^)


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10 mir gefalen die 2 npc die ma sehen kann^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @schicksalslord: Irgentwie witzig^^
> 7/10
> Edit:
> @dragon1 0/10 Boooh! Denken ist sehr nützlich!


tja ich leide seit kurzem unter einfalslosigkeit


2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok, dan einen mitleidpunkt xD 1/10


----------



## Tan (21. Dezember 2008)

Naaaja.... ich mag die NPC´s net so.... 7/10


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10 ich denke aber noch oder flame ich doch schon.......


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

alles sachen,die mir herzlich egal sind
3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Worms hab ich zwar mal gespielt, hatt mir aber nicht gefallen xD
Trotzdem gut gemacht 8/10


----------



## Manoroth (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Muggu (21. Dezember 2008)

naja steh nicht so auf den kram 3/10


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Kann es nicht entziffern,bestimmt ne band,sieht recht langweilig aus,3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson!
Aber das Bein auf der rechten Seite sieht nicht gut aus.

Trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Dezember 2008)

4/10 immerhin besseres bild von massa


----------



## Naho (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Dezember 2008)

stimme größtenteils mit deiner sig überein^^
9,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
/10


----------



## Lisutari (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10
Geht so


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

6/10
Mit Bild wärs sicherlich noch toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (21. Dezember 2008)

7/10, Weil der Kerl so lieb schaut.

Eig mag ich garkeine Bilder in Signaturen, also tu ich bestimmt keins rein


----------



## Vetsu (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10

Mit Bild cooler.


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds lustig aber nicht überragen daher "nur" 9.8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Das neue Bild kommt nicht an de alten massa heran,6/12


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Weis zwar nicht, wass es ist, aber 8/10, weils stylisch aussieht...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Dezember 2008)

@Huntermoon: Sieht sehr gut aus, ist aber etwas groß. Die Forenregeln sehen ja maximal 200px vor. Vielleicht machst Du den rechten Vrykul etwas kleiner. Der Spruch ist ganz lustig...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich auch so^^ aber ansonsten etwas "faad" 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> @Huntermoon: Sieht sehr gut aus, ist aber etwas groß. Die Forenregeln sehen ja maximal 200px vor. Vielleicht machst Du den rechten Vrykul etwas kleiner. Der Spruch ist ganz lustig...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab nochmal nachgemessen und bei mir sind es GENAU 193 Pixel gross, mit den Strichen und der zwankslücke, die Vrykul sind nur etwa 175 Pixel gross.

B2T: 
Nur so ein Valenth-ding 1/10


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab nochmal nachgemessen und bei mir sind es GENAU 193 Pixel gross, mit den Strichen und der zwankslücke, die Vrykul sind nur etwa 175 Pixel gross.
> ...


6/10 weil nix überragendes aber auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. Dezember 2008)

8/10


und sind 2 besserXD?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (22. Dezember 2008)

8/10


und sind 2 besserXD?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

1/10 ich dachte die dinger sind ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit gains 1ep. Minastirit reaches lvl 18 @rl *freu*
Wenn ich richtig verstehe bist 18 geworden.. dann noch von mir ein Happy Birthday^^

Wer keine Angst vor dem Teufel hat braucht keinen Gott
Der ist Geil^^

Auf Mangas steh ich nicht besonders aber liebe Asiatinen über alles..

von mir gibts 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

jau bin ich ;P 

hmm sagt nicht soviel aus
also 4/10 +3 punkte weil du auch schweizer bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


= 7/10

asiatinnen sind aber nicht so toll zum selber bilder mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

7.25/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Gz zum lvl-up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

EDIT: zulangsam `.´
Frostgram +11
 gefällt mir nit -7
Satzt ist irgentwie Witzig +1
Ergo:
  5/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

wie oft hab ich den typ schon gekillt und er hat nie mein shice frostwrym gedropt -.-
text ist toll
hmm 6/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

nagut 7.5/10^^


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

xD
9/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

innerhlab von 17 mins von 5/10 auf 9/10 OHNE irgendwas an der sig zu verändern? lol
hmmm ööh neueneinhalb/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

x-o ne, eigentlich nicht xD hab nur vergessen die seite mal zu aktualliesieren^^
6/10 als "entschädigung"^^


----------



## Gwynny (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Minuspunkte weils zu groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

<- mag kein manga ;(

3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Kurz, Klar, Verständlich

9/10 Mag keine Orks^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag die Npc´s auch wenn ich nicht weiß,aus welchem Spiel die sind (warscheinlich Wow)
Der Text,ist das ´n Songtext?
8/10


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

1/10 
Ich erkenne da überhaupt nichts und grau ist auch nicht so mein Ding...^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Das ist dieser Kollege hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner,das mitlere versteh ich nicht,free tibet is ok und der Link ist ganz nice
7/10?


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mag die Npc´s auch wenn ich nicht weiß,aus welchem Spiel die sind (warscheinlich Wow)
> Der Text,ist das ´n Songtext?



Ja, die sind aus Wow (Frostvrykul) und ja, das ist ein Songtext Von Sabaton aus dem Lied "The art of war" aus dem gleichnahmigen Albung
@Chopi und WAS ist das?
@Chopi´s Signatur: 7/10


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Das ist Yoshimitsu,der Schwertkämpfer aus tekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber gleich ne neue...


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Ein Teufelssaurier xD
9/10


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10
die zunge gibt abzug^^


----------



## schicksalslord (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Haxxler (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10

ohne den Text fänd ichs besser.


----------



## Triton (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10
Keien Ahnung was das darstellen soll abersieht nice aus^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

1/10
Gut gearbeited, aber ich *hasse* Dinosaurier


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

Das kleine Filmchen ist nice aber der rest ist so lala

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

Hey die Seria kenn ich noch, die musste ich als  Kind immer sehe weil mein Bruder sie sich angeschaut hat und ich hatte nix besseres zu tun, ich habe sie so oft gesehen das ich sie irgendwann selbst mochte xD

10/10, da kommen erinnerungen hoch^^


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

jo die serie ist genial


ps: seit august 08 gibt es ne neue staffel und am januar 09 kommt die nöchste :/

btw du hats es als kind angeschaut???

die serie ist ab 16 nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

ich kann nit so viel damit anfangen 7/10


----------



## Lisutari (24. Dezember 2008)

@Korika wusste garnicht das die noch produziert wird ^^ und ab 16? diel ief bei uns auf dem Kinderkanal xD


Hunters sig so 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @Korika wusste garnicht das die noch produziert wird ^^ und ab 16? diel ief bei uns auf dem Kinderkanal xD



Also die 1 Staffel ist glaub ich ohne altersbeschränkung

Die 2 und die 3 staffel ist aufjedenfall ab 16 jahre (Spioler: 



Spoiler



da wird es ziemlich brutal wie Gaav Xellos in stücke zerreist und fast tötet


)

Die filme zu Slayers Sind laut Wikipedia auch erst ab 16 jahre

ps: ich bin Korika ...das is nur ein anderer acc von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw

Dragon1

3/10


----------



## schicksalslord (24. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

mmh 1/10


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2008)

Das zitat ist nice,  (ist aber Namecalling,soweit ich weiß) der rest so lala
7/10


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

hab ja schon oft zitate rein gemacht, wurde noch nie was gesagt ^^ und der dinosaurier ist echt n1 10/10


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Durch gidf.de und den Zitat:
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

8/10

p.S.: deine Sig ist 55 pixel zu gross

@zwischenposter xD
5/10 Find formel 1 langweilig...


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

7/10

eig ganz nice


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> p.S.: deine Sig ist 55 pixel zu gross
> 
> ...


pssssssst
@melih ich bewerte dich mal nicht ;P


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pssssssst
> @melih ich bewerte dich mal nicht ;P


dann bewert ich eben Melih:
7.5/10 melih^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (24. Dezember 2008)

9/10
was sol man sagen?
der kerl ist n sympathieträger


----------



## Lisutari (24. Dezember 2008)

2/10
Spricht mich nicht wirklich an


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Das kleine Filmchen ist nice aber der rest ist so lala
> 
> 6/10


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

mir verließt sich ein wenig der Sinn aber ok

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2008)

naja ganz ok .. 5/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

9.5/10 :>


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja ganz ok .. 5/10


dank unsymathie Bonus?
naja egal 7/10


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2008)

Langweilig :/
3/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Was soll ich sagen?
10/10


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

immer irgendwelche Anime-"girls", naja...

5/10 für den Spruch


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Lisutari (25. Dezember 2008)

wenn dus selber gemacht hast 4/10 Weil du dir mühe gemacht hast, sosnt 1/10 weils mir eig. nicht gefällt


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

durch "Free Tibet" 7/10 :>


----------



## Lisutari (25. Dezember 2008)

Noch immer 7/10^^
Ist der Aufgefallen das ich nen anderen Spruch hab?


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse katzen! was soll DMC sein? Offspring ist ganz nett. Ich mag den Winter.

4/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich hasse katzen! was soll DMC sein? Offspring ist ganz nett. Ich mag den Winter.
> 
> 4/10



mögen Trolle keine Katzen? sind doch bestimmt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dmc ist eine geniale Hack'n Slay Spielereihe =)


10/10


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2008)

Lol,da bin ich ja gezwungen 10/10 zu geben


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mögen Trolle keine Katzen? sind doch bestimmt lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach *D*evil *M*ay *C*ry?

Klar kenn ich, war ganz nett zum spielen auch wenn Hack n' Slays nicht mein Ding sind.

edit: grml...chopi ist dazwischen gekommen...

naja, Dinosaurier...

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

10/10

<- Totaler Faust fan^^


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Dezember 2008)

Free Tibet ist schonmal gut.
Das zweite versteh ich nicht, aber wenns Latein sein soll heisst es warscheinlich VagantEs.
Und Monty Python ist wieder super!

Ich würde versuchen das ganze besser in Szene zu setzen, Free Tibet so lassen und rest in die Mitte schieben oder vielleicht irgendwie anders gestalten aber ansonsten:

7/10.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

0/10, das kapier ich überhaupt nicht, musst mir unbedingt erklähren^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

7/10 wie vorhin, und ja den neuen Spruch hab ich gesehen Lisu wenn auch net soo wirklich verstanden hmm müsste ich mir mal nach den aufstehen durchlesen und net abends^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Denke, dass soll nen Chat sein und jmd fragt nach pvp....

immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

ist von Terry Pratchett, finde das passiert hier eigentlich auch ganz gut =P^^

Razyl ei dir immer noch 7/10
Troll: 10/10 wieder^^


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ein Zitat aus dem Spiel Ragnarok Online, das war eine GM die sich abends mit mir unterhielt und ausnahmslose langeweile hatte - sie kannte mich schon bevor sie einen GM Posten übernommen hatte und wusste daher das ich dort viel PvP spielte. Die GMs da durften sich halt zeigen und im PvP soweit mit machen wie sie keinen anderen den Spielspaß nehmen (d.h. sie durfte sich hinsetzen und schlagen lassen und mich permanent umbroten -_-).. von daher fand ich die Frage sehr lustig in diesem Moment.

Haja das mit Higgs bosons haste mir nu aber nicht erklärt :'<
Daher immernoch: 7/10


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

Hmm dann bekommst du 4/10^^

Das mit den Higgsbososns ist zu komplieriert wenn du dich nicht mit physik auskennst


----------



## Haxxler (26. Dezember 2008)

10/10

weil Monty Python 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

nice job 10/10


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2008)

Mag das alte mehr ^^
7/10


----------



## Haxxler (26. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

ehm  wer kann da als mann nein sagen ( auch wenn ich sowas net mag ( also anime oder wie des heisst ))

9/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

Das erste schön tiefgründig und das zweite sehr ausdrucksstark^^

8.5/10


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Valenth... 1/10


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Dezember 2008)

5/10

Bin nicht so Formel 1 Fan, aber Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

HEILIGE MIESMUSCHEL !!!! 10/10


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie schon cool die Sprüche. Mir fehlt aber was zum anschauen. 9/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2008)

Och naja... 6/10 nicht ganz so berauschend, irgendwie fehlt da was...


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

4/10
Ich mag Star TRek nicht, aber sieht ganz nice aus


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

9/10

sieht besser aus als deine alte..Mag F1 aber immer noch net^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

hm 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2008)

6/10...nicht so meins und auch mit Rechteschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: LP rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

7/10 mir ein bisschen zuviel grün


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

6/10, mag diesen Massa net so UND er ist hässlich. xD


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2008)

11/7 o.ö

*poppön*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 6/10, mag diesen Massa net so UND er ist hässlich. xD


o.O Aber hamilton.... der Typ ist eh so nen arrogantes...
eh egal 
10/10 für Chopi


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Unglaublich diese Sig 10/10


----------



## Haxxler (26. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

9/10 sieht sehr gut aus :>


----------



## Klunker (27. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe jedes ml wieder, dass er gewinnt^^ 9/10


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

10/10

Gefällt denke ich mal eher den männlichen betrachter^^
hoffentlich musst du es net wegmachen^^


----------



## Kangrim (27. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Hoffe jedes ml wieder, dass er gewinnt^^ 9/10



Sehr schöne rundungen wobei mir die linke eher zusagt 10/10

Da der flinke Vater schneller war muss ich editieren.
@Dracun ebenfalls 10/10


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2008)

Immernoch 6/10 ^^


----------



## Rodney (27. Dezember 2008)

Kenne den abgebildeten Charkter nicht, aber das Bild ist nett.
7,5/10


----------



## Maladin (28. Dezember 2008)

Nettes Bild und klasse Text 8/10

/wink maladin


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Katzen sind ehh super =)
Spruch ist ganz nett

10/10 wegen Katze


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

naja... 8/10
gibt bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2008)

3/10

gefällt mir net sry aber..absolut net mein fall^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Dezember 2008)

Wall E 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2008)

10/10

mir gefallen die rechts am besten^^


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Dezember 2008)

für die alten Konsolen gibts von mir 7/10


----------



## Fr34z0r (28. Dezember 2008)

7/10

Faust ist Super, nur leider etwas kurz.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

naja geht so...


4/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

8.5/10 für Trolli


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Dezember 2008)

edit: blubb, da war Razyl dazwischen...

10/10, hatten wir ja schon *g*

@Fr34z0r: naja, man muss es auf das wesentlichste reduzieren und ich finde das Zitat sagt was aus...aber ich kann ja noch die Gretchenfrage hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

gnaaah alles ideen für meine sig würden mir hier verboten werden -.-
naja trotzdem ne neue

@ LoLTroll:

*9/10*


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

??
2/10
sagt mir nichts


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mal n youtube link drunter gepackt


*6/10*


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm, sieht ganz nett aus, aber mMn zu schlicht - 6/10
Und die Musik mag ich jetzt nicht so .. zuviel Elektronisches für die Musik :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja... ne halbnackte Frau eben... nichts tolles und dazu noch ein komischer irgendwie absolut garnicht passender "Effekt" drauf...
3/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stell dir einfach vor das wäre das richtige handzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Was soll man(n) denn dazu sagen?
10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

/me will das andere Bild wiederhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Witz ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Logo zu klein
7/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Herz versaut alles,passt da garnicht rein.
6/10,für die Frau


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2008)

Ein Witz...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Deine musikalische Übereinstimmung mit *K0l0ss* ist *Niedrig* 
                                                                                  Ihr habt u.a. folgende Musik gemeinsam: Metallica, Dope, Flogging Molly, Ko&#1071;n und P.O.D..


bild sieht ganz gut aus.

8/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Deine musikalische Übereinstimmung mit K0l0ss ist Hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hab dir btw ne freundesanfrage (dummes wort) geschickt)

Die Musik ist komisch,das Bild sieht gut aus,7/10


----------



## Haxxler (28. Dezember 2008)

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Dezember 2008)

Musik? Ich mag Flogging Molly war noch wer in Hamburg in der großen Freiheit 36 und hat sich die Tour angeguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 für die Muffins


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Dezember 2008)

Die Muffins rocken hart, die treffen die Mess-Skala kritisch 16/10.

Vieeeeeel zu langsam, naja hat auch was - würde sagen 9,5/10. xD


----------



## Thraslon (28. Dezember 2008)

Ahh okee, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab bei jedem gelacht,ausser dem 2
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

alt+langweilig 2/10


----------



## Thraslon (28. Dezember 2008)

und dann wirft man dir vor humorlos zu sein... 

10/10

zwischenposter! verbrecher!

3/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Nette sprüche aber kein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Ließt du auch Bild wegen den tollen Bildern?

man muss nicht immer bilder dabei haben.

Massa --> Weltmeister = 10/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir,aber bissl schlecht gestaltet,finde ich(!)
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

extremst alt...
ab das bild ist der verbreiteste smili im forum deswegen 2 punkte


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

naja naja
5/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Den smiley hab ich vor ner geschätzten Stunde selbst gemacht o.ö
(Die Muffinversion,nicht den ugly an sich)

Razyl,du weisst ja,6/10 und so


----------



## Maladin (28. Dezember 2008)

Woah .. 2 sprechende Muffins ... 4,5 Punkte für jeden der beiden 9/10

/wink maladin


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

oh na dann noch 2 punkte dazu.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder der Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Woah .. 2 sprechende Muffins ... 4,25 Punkte für jeden der beiden 9/10
> 
> /wink maladin


o-O also ich komm da auf 8,5... naja die restlichen 0,5 gibts wohl für das design

naja razyl... hm...hm...hm...^^
7/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

ist der 3 ein songtext? o.ó
Das zitat ist auch ganz witzig,7/10

Für maladins sig gibt es 2 mal 3 Punkte,also 8,9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also von mir gibt es glaube ich
für jeden der beiden Muffins 4,8 punkte also 10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm, naja der witz is nich so der renner; aber weil du was gegen Windwos hast 5/10^^
edit: rache an dem hunde-dödel: 0,4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ja, ich weis, das die icons in meiner sig irritieren^^


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Er ist Taure, Seine bilder sehen doof aus, er spielt gewaltspiele. Also
quasi für jeden von seinen Bildern  0,002  punkte insgesammt also 0,5  punkte


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

hunde sind auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> hunde sind auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zomg nix gegen hunde =O

naja, zu viele bildchen, gefällt mir nicht... 

4/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> hunde sind auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich sehe da keinen hund in seiner sig...
@ Brille:
7.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2008)

die zitate sind gut 9/10
zwischnposter schlecht-.-
2/10


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Er ist Taure





Grüne schrieb:


> zomg nix gegen Tauren =O



Razyl,altes bild,6/10,du kennst es ja schon ^^

jetzt haste mich gezwungen,dich zu bewerten.
Ich mag das Lied bzw. den Text nicht. Wirklich nicht. und ja,ich meine den Text,nicht dich. Wenn du es selber geschrieben hast,3/10,sonst 2/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Brille
Hübsche Sig (2 Punkte)
Guter Musikgeschmack (4 Punkte)
Kleine aber feine Signatur (2 Punkte)
Abwesenheit im IRC (-1 Punkt)
-------------------
Gesamt: 7/10 Punkten


Zwischenposter sind nervig.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

gott sind das viele Bildchen
3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi: zitate fälschen verboten :<


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> chopi: zitate fälschen verboten :<
> Ich mag kleine katzen


Das glaubst du.


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Da hast du recht^^.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Könnten wir pls zum eigentlichen thema zurück und Sigs bewerten?
3/10


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das glaubst du.
> 
> Ich mag Tokyo Hotel


Hör halt auf damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



22/11 für die Muffins


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

6/10
oh,andere Sig...Ja,halt auch 6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

naja, nicht sonderlich einfallsreich; nur 3/10 punkten
@ chopi und masterdark:-.- zwischenposter!!!

@ Chopi: super einfallsreiche Sig: 9,95/10 (0,05 Punkte Abzug für Zwischenpost)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Immernoch soviele Bildchen 3/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

Immer noch das gleiche Bild: 2/10 Punkten


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Oh naja.. Link... (fast) witzig...
4/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

Immer noch langweilig pur:  2/10 Punkten


----------



## Stivi (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Immer noch langweilig pur:  2/10 Punkten


 immer an wiederholen und im irc am rumwhinen 

4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

hm sig find ich nicht wirklich lustig.... 5/10

fürs ava würd ich dir sofort 10/10 geben, metal slug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sieht zumindest stark so aus)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Immer noch langweilig pur:  2/10 Punkten


Die Sig wird sich deswegen auch net ändern...
@ Stivi
5/10
Ach brille-.-
7/10


----------



## Kangrim (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich find razyls sig abartig gut 10/10^^


----------



## Miný (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmm , sehr einfallsreich !

 10/10

Schön gestaltet


----------



## Kangrim (28. Dezember 2008)

Miný schrieb:


> Hmm , nicht grad sehr einfallsreich !
> 
> 1/10



Sagte der Valenth spammer oO
1/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find razyls sig abartig gut 10/10^^


Warum nur warum nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grml du zwischenposter
10/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

weil ich massa besser finde als schuhmacher: 5/10 (zufrieden)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> weil ich massa besser finde als schuhmacher: 5/10 (zufrieden)


Du hättest auch bei deiner 2/10 bleiben können und nich wegen irgendwelchen aussagen die erhöhen müssen
4/10


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag keine Schleichwerbung:
6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

schleichwerbung? wo?

6/10 ebenfalls


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Schleichwerbung:
> 6/10


würd man das marlboro zeugs von dem sehen wärs vll schleichwerbung... ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Schleichwerbung:
> 6/10


Wo isn da schleichwerbung o.O
7/10 Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

8/10 für razyl


----------



## Exzelsor (28. Dezember 2008)

9/10 für brille

edit: *geht sich nen kaffee brühen*

edit2: *kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Sry ich meinte das von exzel egal:
Also an dich Razyl

8/10
Hamilton<Massa<Schumi


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> 8/10
> Hamilton<Massa<Schumi


Du irrst dich.
Hamilton = arrogant = 
Massa>Schumi>..>...>...>..>..>..>..>..>Hamilton
die ".." sind andere fahrer
6/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Hamilton wird halt gehypt  ^^ wäre er net bei Merse, würde ich ihn sogar unterstützen.
mag den vadder von dem aber überhaupt net ...

Massa war kurzzeitweltmeister ^^  9/10

und die "anderen Fahrer" würd ich net so in eine Schublade kehren ^^


----------



## Vetsu (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf seine Art cool , hat aber keinen Pepp. 5/10


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder sind sehr schlecht gemacht und den Witz haste geklaut o.ö
2/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

9/10 Chopi


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm, aufgrund deines postes verstehe ich nun, wieso massa besser ist/sein soll

also, weil ich gut drauf bin: 7/10 razyl


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

6/10 

wenn du meinen namen reinschreibt - für werbung 
bekommst 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> wenn du meinen namen reinschreibt - für werbung
> bekommst 8/10
> ...


und welche werbung soll das sein?

übrigens hübsche animation 8/10


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Mh... langweilig. Und "most posted" ist nicht zwingend etwas mit dem man sich hervorheben sollte :>

2/10


----------



## Haxxler (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

ich höre nicht auf signaturen, die mir was anschaffen wollen^^

5/10 weil es schöne farben hat

und das most posted meint, dass ich die meisten posts dort gemacht habe, und nicht in anderen threads...


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

sspruch alt.
die links kann man kein bissl lesen *markier* oh,sind garkeine links. Das erste find ich unsinnig o.ö,das 2,naja...gz?
Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht stolz Taure zu sein? ;_;
5/10 für Hordenmitglied und Taure.


----------



## Abrox (29. Dezember 2008)

7/10

Bowser meets Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

wie gemein jetzt wollt ich chopi bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ chopi 
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Abrox
der orc sieht so dunkel aus

6/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

tssss Schamanen  5/10
Horde 10/10

Insgesammt : 7,5/10  xD


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> tssss Schamanen  5/10
> Horde 10/10
> Insgesammt : 7,5/10  xD



puh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich dir jetzt sag das ich ein "spion" bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und eigentlich ally hunter zocke ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider nur geschriebens und keine grafik aber für den text gibts 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein Wiener yay

signatur ist auch schön 9/10


----------



## Fendrin (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

2/10, Link zu nem leeren Board...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

Deine Signatur ist nicht die schönste im ganzen Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 da sie sich so gut ergänzen lässt


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Zwischenposter!
10/10


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

o.ö
4/10,mach ma den ... nach wall raus,der zerstört das 

Zwischenposter! 

Noch einer! 
Razyl,deine bewerte ich ja gerne mit 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Dezember 2008)

6/10 ganz gut


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2008)

3/10
nicht das blaue vom ei (Oder wie das so war)


----------



## Thoor (29. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 3/10
> nicht das blaue vom ei (Oder wie das so war)


2/10 

langweilliger textblock in miesem englisch.... (punkte gabs für die blaue schrift, btw heisst das "das gelbe vom ei"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Dezember 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> langweilliger textblock in miesem englisch.... (punkte gabs für die blaue schrift, btw heisst das "das gelbe vom ei"
> 
> ...




Wegen dem Viech von "Feed-Me"  nur
4/10

meine Meinung 
MFG


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

tolles zitat, aber gefällt mir irgendwie nicht...

4/10 Punkten


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> tolles zitat, aber gefällt mir irgendwie nicht...
> 
> 4/10 Punkten



Horde FTW, Taure FTW

10/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

neues urteil (weil du hordler/Hordefan bist): 9/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

3/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

razyl, wieso hasst du mich? 
5/10

sry für zwischenpost


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn zwar Filipé Massa aber... ach egal

9/10

EDIT: Ach da war ich zu langsam


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

3/10
(10/10 wenn da meine Werbung stehen würde)


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh in deiner Sig nichts o.ö
0/10

*adblock ausmach*
Ach,sone charsig.Die sieht ganz nice aus,2/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

welche werbung willst denn?

6/10 wegen leichter trostlosigkeit

CHOPI DU ZWISCHENPOSTER


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich seh in deiner Sig nichts o.ö
> 0/10




Kuhl
8/10

Edit: Wieder zu langsam -..


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

1/10 - Zitatsignaturen sind nur was für Leute, die selbst nicht kreativ werden wollen und Faulheit mag ich hier nicht belohnen.


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> welche werbung willst denn?


Naja, eigentlich will ich gar keine Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 ist ganz nett^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> razyl, wieso hasst du mich?
> 5/10
> 
> sry für zwischenpost


Ich hasse dich weil ich deine Sig net toll finde O.o
5/10 Skatero


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich will Werbung!
Und zwar "Chopi - Ich habe ihren Buntstift in meiner Hand!"


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

9-10 ... viel besser gehts nicht :>


----------



## Derigon (29. Dezember 2008)

ganz nett gemacht 8/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm, das video is doof

2/10


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

o.O,lulz,11/3


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

10/10 ganz klar o.O


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte du hasst Anime?
5/10 Ich mag Formel 1 nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hasst Anime?
> 5/10 Ich mag Formel 1 nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hasse ich auch o.O 
3/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

Willst du  raten?


Spoiler



7/10 Immernoch


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

grr böses kitty^^

7/10


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

Immer noch 10/10
und die rechte is immer noch am besten^^


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

süßes bild 10/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Dracun 8/10, sieht süß aus

@Über mir, 2/10 Nicht sonderlich lustig, und wer ist chopi?


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

monty python is toll - 7/10


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Das bin isch,madame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



exzel,11/3,weisste ja


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

immer diese zwischenposter >.< 10/10 chopi =)


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

BOWSER ftw
und toller ugly

@ Chopi: 10/10
@ Klunker: 10/10 (weil es maladin sicher gefällt^^)


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> BOWSER ftw
> und toller ugly
> 
> 10/10



6/10 maladin...ach der Mod ^^ jetzt im positiven doer negativem sinne?^^


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> 6/10 maladin...ach der Mod ^^ jetzt im positiven doer negativem sinne?^^



gute frage, weil ich mala nicht mag wohl eher negativ xD

immer noch 10/10


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Chopi hat mein Buntstift in seiner Hand? Hmm.
Also hat er ihn geklaut! Gib ihn zurück!
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bis jetzt gabs noch keine Beschwerden seitens buffed.de^^ Oo hb das Taure übersehen, diese blau rote hat mich imemr abgelenkt^^ 10/10
@skatero  mhm banner sieht aber mal gut aus =) 7/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Immernoch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Klunker:hmm, hab grade bemerkt, dass unter deinem bild auch ein text is xD

9/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Klunker, So was gehört irgendwo hin, aber NICHT in das Forum von Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  0/10
@ Über mir, imemr noch das selbe


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

was meinste?

5/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @ Klunker, So was gehört irgendwo hin, aber NICHT in das Forum von Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o.O wieso?
über mir:
3/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Exe 2/10, hab ich dir auf der letzten seite schon gegeben^^
@ Über mir, immer noch 7/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

-.- wieso nur?

was hast du gegen meine sig

5/10


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

6/10
Füg doch ein Bild von einem Taure oder so ein.


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

Sieht eig ganz gut aus 6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Füg doch ein Bild von einem Taure oder so ein.



von welchem der beiden?
9/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> von welchem der beiden?
> 9/10


Den schöneren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Oo wieso gehört das hier nicht hin?

wurde von buffed gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine danach von Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann war auf einmal weg, naja hab ich eben ne neue genommen. 
Und an dieser kann man wirklich nichts finden, was gegen die Regeln des Forum spricht =)


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

Aber vlt gegen die Regln der Anstand?
Immern och 0/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber vlt gegen die Regln der Anstand?


Was hatten das mit Anstand zu tun o.O 
kapier ich grad net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube es ist Sinnlos zu versuchen so was nem Mann zu erklähren
7/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist Sinnlos zu versuchen so was nem Mann zu erklähren
> 7/10


Nö, nicht bei jeden, ich versteh das nur grad nicht ...
7/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

sie ist eine frau, die muss man nicht verstehen

5/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Hmm dafür das mein Name so fällt...
2.5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

3/10
Der grinst als wäre er grad mal intelligenter als eine Stulle mit Butter...

und hallo? Das sind einzig allein 2 Paar Riesentitten... was da dran bitte "toll" sein soll entzieht sich jeglicher erklärung... Es ist weder besonders kreativ noch zeugt es sonst von irgendeinem Positiven Aspekt... abgesehen davon ist es langsam abartig dauernd 2 Paar Titten zu sehen und hat nur den "Kleiner Pubertierender Junge hat Animetitten gefunden und freut sich nen Ast ab" Effekt...


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10 - Ich mag kein Star Trek, aber rein grafisch eine schöne Signatur


----------



## Lisutari (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> und hallo? Das sind einzig allein 2 Paar Riesentitten... was da dran bitte "toll" sein soll entzieht sich jeglicher erklärung... Es ist weder besonders kreativ noch zeugt es sonst von irgendeinem Positiven Aspekt... abgesehen davon ist es langsam abartig dauernd 2 Paar Titten zu sehen...


Genau das, und zwar *GENAU DAS *habe ich gemeint, danke =)

@ Über mir 7/10 Ich mag schwarzweiß =P


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 3/10
> Der grinst als wäre er grad mal intelligenter als eine Stulle mit Butter...


Dann haste aber nen seeeehr falschen Eindruck... naja egal
4/10 ich mag Star Trek net

7/10 Lisu.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

grml... wenn man dl´d is man immer so lahm  xD

7/10  ( ich kann nicht immer des selbe geben)

und kommt in den chat.. der is soooooooo lehr ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und kommt in den chat.. der is soooooooo lehr ^^


Wat fürn Chat?
6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube er meint IRC: #buffed.de

5/10


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

Also selor mir gefällt die sig vom klunker und man kann sich auch anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i find an der sig absolut nix verwerfliches aber egal jedem seine meinung^^

aja 7/10

Mir gefällt F1 immer noch net
aber die Sig sieht trotzdem gut aus^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 3/10
> Der grinst als wäre er grad mal intelligenter als eine Stulle mit Butter...
> 
> und hallo? Das sind einzig allein 2 Paar Riesentitten... was da dran bitte "toll" sein soll entzieht sich jeglicher erklärung... Es ist weder besonders kreativ noch zeugt es sonst von irgendeinem Positiven Aspekt... abgesehen davon ist es langsam abartig dauernd 2 Paar Titten zu sehen und hat nur den "Kleiner Pubertierender Junge hat Animetitten gefunden und freut sich nen Ast ab" Effekt...


Oo vielen Dank.  ich frage mich wirklich, was an dem Bild so schlimm sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nehm ich halt ein anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube er meint IRC: #buffed.de

5/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

der buffedchat?  D
7,1/10


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10

die sprüche sind gut^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo vielen Dank.  ich frage mich wirklich, was an dem Bild so schlimm sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir hat deine jetzige [vorige] die du eben hattest besser gefallen als gar nichts :> und naja es gibt immer solche Moralvorwerfer
Dracun du zwischenposter^^
9/10


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön geworden mit den Sternen im Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7-10

*brummel* Jemand dazwischen... 3-10 - grafisch wenig selbst gemacht und irgendwie mag ich das Motiv nicht sonderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Mit dem Melden-Knopf kann man auch Signaturen melden.


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Mit dem Melden-Knopf kann man auch Signaturen melden.



echt?

najo, dranei und schwarzweis passt gut 9/10


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Hmm falls du die Signatur von Klunker meinst, was soll daran nicht gut sein? (Ist doch nur Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und verboten ist es doch auch nicht oder?
7/10
Immer dies Zwischenposter, immer noch 6/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

@lillyan8/10 schönes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja wenn es denn sein musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@skate der banenr gefällt mir immernoch =) 7/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Mit dem Melden-Knopf kann man auch Signaturen melden.


Aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Skatero: 5/10
Grml-.-
6/10 sieht nett aus aber Anime/manga was weiß ich^^


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

9/10

sieht richtig gut aus sehr stylisch gefällt mir^^

mist meinte lilyan^^ also du kriegst wieder ne 7/10^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

9/10 für Dracun


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

immer noch 5/10


----------



## schicksalslord (29. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Exzelsor (29. Dezember 2008)

interesannte signatur, aber meiner meinung nach ein wenig sinnfrei

trotzdem 7/10 Punkten

und danke für die 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

Das mit Chopi check ich nicht. Das mit der Werbung find ich leider unlustig. Das mit Hordler sein ist on ordnung. 5/10 sry


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

3/10
grml.. Zwischenposter-,-
10/10


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb dir für die Zitate 7/10

für die Videos 8/10 für deinen Beitrag 1/10
also insgesamt
5,3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333/10


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich geb dir für die Zitate 7/10
> 
> für die Videos 8/10 für deinen Beitrag 1/10
> also insgesamt
> 5,3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333/10


hee das ist ein wow exploiter spruch^^
und 7/10 für den killerelephant


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2008)

9/10.

Das untere Zitat ist ja mal hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

wie ich schon oft sagte: Ich mag selbst gemachte Signaturen. Du hast vllt. die Schrift dazugefügt und die Größe zurecht gestutzt. Mit Formel1 hab ich wenig am Hut, passt aber sonst soweit.

7,5/10

btw: Wärs ein DTM-Motiv hättest mindestens 4 Punkte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Nettes Zeichen 8*/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wie ich schon oft sagte: Ich mag selbst gemachte Signaturen. Du hast vllt. die Schrift dazugefügt und die Größe zurecht gestutzt. Mit Formel1 hab ich wenig am Hut, passt aber sonst soweit.
> 
> 7,5/10


Wenn du wüsstest...^^
über mir:
6/10


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Space Invaders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich den Spruch nicht so toll finde - im allgemeibnen finde ich die Signatur klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Thraslon (30. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Der letzte Satz ist genial,
9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

9/10
Kein Kommentar^^


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Als ich die Singatur sah + überflog, musste ich erstmal an Amon Amarth denken, aber Sabaton ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 weil sie echt nett aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

thx^^
wieder 9/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

linkin park; naja, wems gefällt

sonst aber ein bissel leer

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2008)

wegen horde 5/10


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

hast du was gegen horde?

2/10

/ironie on
Tolle Sprüche
/ironie off


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2008)

nein genau umgekehrt das ist der einzige teil der mir gefaellt
der rest ist lahm


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

4/10

Der Song klingt doof und der Text unten klingt nach mimimi :/


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

space invaders

geniale sig gefällt mir^^
10/10


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

space invaders hatten wir schon...
aber dein bild is nett
9/10

mein  signaturversuch ging etwas daneben: Signatur_Taure


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

3/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

5 punkte für formel 1 fan
1 punkt für massa ;( *sorry*

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist hübsch =)
9/10

Edit: Meine Signatur haben sie mir gekillt :/
Ist nur meine Übergnangssignatur, trotzdem bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Warum wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte dich aber eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Vögelchen sind lustig, ich wollte erst meinen Bildschirm abwischen mit einem "Hä, was ist das?"

7/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

5/10
Star Trek mag i net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, Fand ja den Fahrer der vorbeigestürmt ist um einiges cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10

So, jetzt eine Pofreie Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. Dezember 2008)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, der da kein Bild sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Scheint wohl dran zu liegen, dass Wacken.com down ist...

Naja, für Wacken gibts schonmal 7/10...


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. Dezember 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der da kein Bild sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ich seh selber keins ich schau nochmal nach

Edit: Besser so?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der da kein Bild sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch net..
für dich:
7/10


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

ich seh massa nicht -.-

trotzdem 5/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

3/10 da ändert sich nichts an der Wertung^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

scheint zurzeit ein Bilderproblem bei Buffedzu bestehen. ich sehe meines.

und Hirsi hat das eisregen zeichen

sieht wer meins?


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

ich seh garnix

aber für z0r gibts 7/10

edit: jetzt is bild da


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2008)

12/7


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

11/10 ganz klar


----------



## Arragotth (31. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse die Achievementdinger .... sind zu 100% unlustig und genauso nervig wie damals, als jeder alavatar drinnen hatte ...
2/10


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

nett 9/10


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Haha das sieht aus als hätte der Elfenohren.
5/10


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

-.- grml 
5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haha das sieht aus als hätte der Elfenohren.
> 5/10


elfenohren sind spitz...
oder meintest du elefantenohren?

8/10


edit: verdammt falscher thread <.<


----------



## Scharamo (31. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (31. Dezember 2008)

1/10, tut mir leid, aber ist total einfallslos und unlustig


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Och lisu du zwischenposter^^
7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

wo ist hier bowser lisu?


----------



## Lisutari (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo ist hier bowser lisu?


Hatte mich in der Seite vertan^^
6/10, weil ic hdas zitat mag.


----------



## Serenas (31. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Weil die Signatur klein gehalten ist, die Freiheit von Tibet fordert und weil Monty Python einfach genial ist.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh, wie heißt die Serie mit dem Ausserirdischen, mir liegts auf der Zunge .... ahhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

Edit: Zim? iwie sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ahhh, wie heißt die Serie mit dem Ausserirdischen, mir liegts auf der Zunge .... ahhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


invader zim (weiss das noch von chopi's sig) ^^
für dich: hmmmmm 9/10
das ist doch stalker oder?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Timobile (31. Dezember 2008)

7/10



> Ich bin ein Freidenker.
> Ich bin so wie ich bin nicht so wie ihr mich haben wollt.
> Ich bin ehrlich und sag was ich denke.
> Desswegen bin ich ein n00b?



Am besten gleich mal nen Thread aufmachen *ggg*


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

Öhm ja  Blutelf gibt schonmal 0/10 ^^
Horde gibt 10/10
Und Buffed gibt 7,5/10

=======================

6,25/ 10 

so ^^


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

hmmm *nachdenk*   5,6/10 *^^*  i know meine sigi ist zu groß *noch bearbeiten muss aber nicht zu hause bin ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

FF find ich gar net mal soo schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher:
7/10


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

4/10
Ich mag den nich so.^^

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

hmm ne mauer mitn namen drauf gibt ne glatte 6/10^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Januar 2009)

Uii Final Fantasy <3  9,9/10


----------



## Schors (1. Januar 2009)

5/10
bisschen wenig


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2009)

6/10 :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

zu herrlich die sig^^
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (1. Januar 2009)

auch wenn ich vllt wieder nur 2/10 kriege;

du bekommst von mir die volle Punktzahl: 10/10


----------



## Zez (1. Januar 2009)

Achwas, du bekommst wegen den Genen von mir 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2009)

Selbst gemacht - 10/10
Ansonsten 6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (1. Januar 2009)

bowser ftw
100/10


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2009)

9/10

sieht gut aus, stylisch und aussagekräftig^^


----------



## Lisutari (1. Januar 2009)

7/10
Ja, ist ganz süß^^


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

jenau free tibet !! 8.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

rikku > tifa > ashe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mag final fantasy einfach
darum bekommste 8/10

den link ignorier ich mal sonst wärens weniger .. 300 ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

zum satz: kirche, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 10/10
zum bild: du hattest definitiv mal besseres... zudem das a ,finde ich, nicht gut  zu lesen ist... 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

richtig mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild mach ich ja bald neues aber immer wenn ich freie zeit hab mach ich sonst irgendwas ^^

muss mir ma zeit nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zitat bei dir ist zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für zitat + 10 für onkelz + 3 für 2nd text + 1 für 3d ..

= 24/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> @Darkwarlock:Hast du die sig gemacht?Wenn ja schön =) aber man kann mehr mit photoshop machen (falls du es damit gemacht hast).Etwas schlicht aber sonst gefällts mir 6/10


Ich dachte unter dem Link in deiner Singatur versteckt sich ein pressebericht aber nein der Scheiß hat mich ewig lang genervt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich dachte unter dem Link in deiner Singatur versteckt sich ein pressebericht aber nein der Scheiß hat mich ewig lang genervt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn studenten das versucht hätten, würde es auf buffed stehen.

und achja fürs nächste mal: einfach browser mit task manager beenden


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn studenten das versucht hätten, würde es auf buffed stehen.
> 
> und achja fürs nächste mal: einfach browser mit task manager beenden


Irgendwie brauch ich das netmal, ich schließ einfach den tab o.O und das wars
8/10 brille


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich dachte unter dem Link in deiner Singatur versteckt sich ein pressebericht aber nein der Scheiß hat mich ewig lang genervt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



far mal mit der maus drüber dann erkennst du nen tollen link .. wenn sowas dabei ist .. wer klickt da? .. Oo


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn studenten das versucht hätten, würde es auf buffed stehen.
> 
> und achja fürs nächste mal: einfach browser mit task manager beenden


Naja hatte da am Anfang versucht das zu vermeiden weil ich so um die 20 tabs offen hatte....



Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie brauch ich das netmal, ich schließ einfach den tab o.O und das wars
> 8/10 brille


Hat der mich ned gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist ewig rumgehüpft als ich endlich das X erwischt hab hat er noch endlos Texte bei mir rumgejagt



Minastirit schrieb:


> far mal mit der maus drüber dann erkennst du nen tollen link .. wenn sowas dabei ist .. wer klickt da? .. Oo


Ich weil ich gerne auf links klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

da bist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so text 1 naja .. ...
2nd find ich gut
3rd auch

bunny najo ..
zitat bin ich irgendwie zu dumm um das als richtig zu erkennen? .. 

egal hmm 7/10


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

god is a girl xD  10/10^^


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zitat bin ich irgendwie zu dumm um das als richtig zu erkennen? ..
> 
> egal hmm 7/10


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das selbst ned sooo kapiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen hab ichs in der Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

hehe 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

1. spruch... naja^^
2. spruch: wieso wird da immer nur die stelle genommen? es geht mit "dann kommt der krieg zu ihnen" weiter... 
3. erinnert mich an ein gbo zitat
4.wtf?
5.joa, sehr hohe wissenschaft :>

insgesamt... 6.5/10



waaaah arra du böser zwischenposter <.<
 hm 9/10 für ff, den link lass ich mal weg


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. spruch: wieso wird da immer nur die stelle genommen? es geht mit "dann kommt der krieg zu ihnen" weiter...


Dann ist es aber nicht mehr Pazifistisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber nicht mehr Pazifistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, so ist das zitat aber nicht vollständig.
und ohne das ganze zitat ist es für mich verfälscht .


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, so ist das zitat aber nicht vollständig.
> und ohne das ganze zitat ist es für mich verfälscht .


Naja es ist vielleicht verfälscht aber mir gefällt es so einfach besser. Das halbe Zitat ist meine Meinung die andere Hälfte ist doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> waaaah arra du böser zwischenposter <.<


 hrhr xD


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

<3 FF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER!!:
Die Sig ist vieeel zu groß, in den Buffed-Richtlinien steht:


ZAM schrieb:


> Bitte achtet darauf, das Signaturen die *Höhe von maximal 200 Pixel* mit Bild und Text und die Foren-Breite *nicht *überschreiten.
> Alle Signaturen, die dagegen verstoßen, müssen wir leider *entfernen*.



Deswegen nur 3/10


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

nice
9/10


----------



## Farol_Arthas (2. Januar 2009)

Find ich schön, schlicht aber ansprechend^^

außerdem mag ich massa viel mehr als den lewis hamilton...^^

8/10


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Naja, Fertig-Sigs find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich...kacke. Mach einfach ein Screen von deinem Char, spiel bischen in Paint.Net/Gimp/PS rum und nimm das als Sig. Für das Ding gibts -10 Punkte.
Mit dem Satz hast du aber vollkommen recht, daher gesammt 9/10 (Aber der Bild ist wirklich nichts tolles, mach lieber selber was, das ist nicht arg schwer, bekommste sicher hin)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

8/10 für das bild da ich glaube es ist von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das unten dran interessiert mich nid wirklich .. 
mein pc ist etwa gleich gut und nu?^^

naja gibt hmm 7/10


----------



## Gfiti (2. Januar 2009)

9/10
gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Minastirit schrieb:


> 8/10 für das bild da ich glaube es ist von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube das Bild schonmal als Wallpaper gesehen zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Abrox (2. Januar 2009)

Nett, 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> 9/10
> gefällt mir
> 
> 
> ...



echt? naja .. kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagte ja ich gehe davon aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meins ist von mir und wenn das wer schonma gesehen hat frag ich mich wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok der render ist nid von mir aber das sollte klar sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@vorposter ... hmm orc weiblich naja immerhin einer der dazu steht find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zitat ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogo emo palaZ 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Gankersong finde ich bescheiden,
Beste Skillung? Mit Fehler *Kopf -> Tastatur* Zahlen 4-6 müssen 323 sein, nicht 232:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...121353135231251
Rest, naja ...
3/10


----------



## Haxxler (2. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Schors (2. Januar 2009)

9/10
Space invaders juhu


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

Bei dir seh ich nichts =/ (warscheinlich alles geblockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

ganz klar 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Naja bin zwar kein Fan von dem da keine ahnung was das überhaupt ist aber ich geb mal 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. Januar 2009)

4/10 Naja...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (2. Januar 2009)

4/10 Finde ich nicht so Gut!


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

naja... 5/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (2. Januar 2009)

aha 4/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

7/10
Sorry chopi, aber die Bowser sig war wesentlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

8/10 wenn ich mich recht errinere


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

naja... 7/10


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2009)

Naja Goethe, mh nicht so dick - vorallem doof das mans noch dazuschreiben muss.
3/10, aus Prinzip.

Für den zweiten Spruch zieh ich dir 2 Punkte wieder ab, schwachsinn - klingt so als hättest du pre WoW nie online gespielt. 
-2/10

___
1/10


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja Goethe, mh nicht so dick - vorallem doof das mans noch dazuschreiben muss.
> 3/10, aus Prinzip.
> 
> Für den zweiten Spruch zieh ich dir 2 Punkte wieder ab, schwachsinn - klingt so als hättest du pre WoW nie online gespielt.
> ...



doch ich habe auch vor WoW online gespielt, sowohl andere MMOs als auch shooter...da hat es mich auch schon aufgeregt. Nicht zuletzt deshalb habe ich mich von meiner Passion, den MMORPGs, fast komplett getrennt - leider.

zu Goethe: Auch nach so vielen Jahren gibt es noch sowas wie Copyright und viele kennen die goethischen Werke nicht mehr =(


Das war doch son komischer GM-Ragnarok-mitschnitt? 3/10


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 8/10 wenn ich mich recht errinere


10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (2. Januar 2009)

stargate fan:
10/10

Gnom:
-1/10
____________
Gesamt: 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

7/10
werbung ist alt
und hordler &tauren mag ich


----------



## Exzelsor (2. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 7/10
> werbung ist alt
> und hordler &tauren mag ich



ich hab © auf den Werbe-Text xD
Und danke für das Taurenmögen^^

8/10


----------



## Exzelsor (2. Januar 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost

Und der Taure über mir: 10/10 xD


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

naja... 5/10


----------



## Exzelsor (2. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> naja... 5/10


Ich hatte eben noch 8/10 von dir -.-

9/10 wegen Alextrasza


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

7/10 Nicht so pralle aber es gibt schlechtere.^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

1/10
was heist das^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 1/10
> was heist das^^


lang leben die onkelz.


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

BÖ - is ok
zitat - naja,ganz ok
zitat #2 - gefällt mir nicht
quote - nicht von dir und soo witzig isses nicht
5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> quote - nicht von dir und soo witzig isses nicht


soll ich mich etwas selbst quoten oder wie o_O

für dich: 7/10.. BITTE  nimm wieder bowser^^


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

Naja,ernn du quotest,haste es dir nicht selbst ausgedacht,das meinte ich damit.
Und bowser fand ich recht schnell langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

10/10
Ich find die neue besser.

Chopi wie machst du eigentlich, dass die Signatur in der mitte ist und nicht so wie bei mir links am Rand?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

[.center][.img]sig[/.img][/.center]

natürlich ohne punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [.center][.img]sig[/.img][/.center]
> 
> natürlich ohne punkte
> 
> ...



Vielen dank Startrek man.^^
9/10


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

nett nett 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

72% Meiner Bewertungen bist du hab ich das gefühl xDD
7/10


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

6.5/10


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

3/10
Ich kann kaum waser kennen, es spricht mich auch nichtwirklich an, aber es ist ganz gut gearbeited

So nebenbei, der Spruch in deinem Titel, ist dir klar das Spam ein anderes Wort für Schincken ist, oder hast du das einfach nur so geschhrieben?^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2009)

8/10

wegen Monty


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

9/10,wegen der idee so viel,wegen dem Aussehn keine zehn


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

ganz nett gemacht, jedoch geht mir One Piece auf die...naja,ihr wisst schon

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Die ganzen Aniemies sind für mic halle das selbe^^

Fasu 10/10, und den anderen Spruch bemerk ich erst jz aber da geb ic hdir auch recht, also 10/10 noch immer


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Bleibt bei 6/10 weil ich immernoch nicht weiss was "Higgs bosons" meint und man es schöner darstellen könnte. :>


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

naja,8/10 auch wenn der Verlinkte text so lautet:


Syane schrieb:


> Najo des is Slayers Revolution. Das nette Mädchen mit der "Kleinen Oberweite xD" ist Lina... und das ding was sie auf das Hässchen abfeuert heißt "Dragon Slayer"


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Ja musste mir das irgendwie abbauen, so habs geändert - danke für den Tipp, wusste nicht das man da zum Text kann.

8/10,
wegen besserer Darstellung als die meisten anderen "Sprüche" und weil ich die Vrykul Models mag und vorallem weil der Hintergrund der Vrykul Bilder farblich zum Hintergrund des Buffed Forums passt und da net son weißer Klotz ist - oder ich bin einfach zu Blind jetzt um die Uhrzeit.
Wovon ist der Text?


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2009)

10/10
wie wahr


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

zitat ist lustig und das da drunter geht. 9/10


----------



## Exzelsor (3. Januar 2009)

Spanischer satz +5 Punkte
Stylische Sig +3 Punkte
_______________________________________________
Ergebnis 8/10​


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (3. Januar 2009)

ganz lustig 7 1/2 von 10


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

1. Die sig ist ein bissel groß
2. Am anfang viel zu viele Icons
3. das dazwischen ganz nett
4. Am ende bissel text

Macht insgesamt ne
4.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

@Exzelsor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*


Dragon,das zitat ist ganz witzig,aber ziemlich schlecht hingeschrieben o.ö
und das 2 ist naja,ich mags nicht
5/10 ?


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Und Ruffy geht auch ab. 10/10


----------



## Exzelsor (3. Januar 2009)

naja, die band mag ich nicht so, aber schönes bild,deshalb:

6/10

So, hab Chopis Meisterwerk gerettet^^
Und dadurch meine Sig etwas verschönert...


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise ne 11/10
Aber da du sie net selbst gemacht hast :
6/10


----------



## Exzelsor (3. Januar 2009)

6/10 is ja schon mehr als vorher

für massa gibts auch 6/10


----------



## Masterdark (3. Januar 2009)

Da ich das mag von Chopi 11/10 da es nicht von dir ist aber ich den Spruch mag da drunter
9/10


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Das erste ding ist genial,das 2 auch. Mach die ma nebeneinander,so gibt es nur 19/10


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

10/10
Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

8,5/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Illidan gegen Arthas 9.9/10^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Joa 8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fand Bleach besser...8/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

WoW Metallica is geil^^

Edith:
Upps vergessen^^

10/10

sry^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> WoW Metallica is geil^^



Hast die Bewertung vergessen^^
10/10


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

8,5/10 Du musst nur noch das Render richtig einarbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

10++++++++++++++++/10



Absolut mehr als genial .. wow sprachlos^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

ich versteh den sinn vom Roboter nicht.....ansonsten

7/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich versteh den sinn vom Roboter nicht.....ansonsten
> 
> 7/10



9/10

Der Sinn von Wall-E is das dieser diesen Satz sagt Hach,sind die 2 net süss!
Und vor allen Dingen is er selber süß^^
I liebe den Film^^


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

1.Ich mag Wall-E
2. Finde ich das Bild nice
3. 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

5/10, das untere mag ich, das obere net so^^


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> @Exzelsor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4ter!!!111einseinself
7/10


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

Ich mag das Zitat 
Also gebe ich 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

schön für dich ^^ 7/10

Zwischenposter pöse!
Ellefant gut^^ die Animatin auch 9/10


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

kA was ich dir vorher gegeben hab, aber für die frostigen kollegen und alextrasza gibts 8/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Wo is da Alexstazra? 

bei chopi zugreifen, aber selber Copyright drunter setzen 

2/10


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bei chopi zugreifen, aber selber Copyright drunter setzen



hatte eh stehen, dass chopi es gemacht hat: "Design und Animation by Chopi"

3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

und da purzelt es runter auf 
1.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2009)

_7/10 - schön bunt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

nicht sehr viel, noch innteresant/unterhalten/lehreich/anstössig/sonstwas... 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

9/10
cool, aber irgendetwas fehlt


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Zitat sieht besser aus. (imo müsstest du das garnicht in Quotes setzen,aber deine Sig) 7/10



dragon1 schrieb:


> 4ter!!!111einseinself
> 7/10


...2 *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

7/10, fand die vorige besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

ich mag keine formel1^^ 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

also die 2 pöhsen buben haben besser dazu gepasst, als der komische Bl11 dinger

5/10


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

@hunter 
das alte war besser
@ Satan
Ich mag den Kürfürsten irgentwie. 
Da es mich zum grinsen gebraucht hat 
8/10


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

9/10
das zelta gif is lustig


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

7/10

Hab jetzt meine Alte Signatur wieder...


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

SORRY, DOPPELPOST!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

jetzt siehst wieder besser aus ^^ 

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

0/10 Keine Grafik
4/10 Text
1/10 Zitat
= 5/10


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Januar 2009)

uralt, hat aber immer och stil

7,892/10 Punkten.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> uralt, hat aber immer och stil
> 7,892/10 Punkten.



ich arbeite schon an einer neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: du hast gar keine SIG 1337/10 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

also irgentwie mag ich die nich^^ 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

finde das im design tread schönner
6/10


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

der Spruch ist ganz nett, aber Inuyasha ist nicht mein Ding 5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## chopi (5. Januar 2009)

6/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

9/10


Ruffy sieht gut aus^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. Januar 2009)

Dein Sohn muss ne 10/10 bekommen was sonst?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Natsumee (6. Januar 2009)

5/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Januar 2009)

gott naja .. einbildung ist ne gute bildung ..
elfen lied ist giel nur das nebendrann könntest auch sparen^^

letzte nein ich klick nid ^^ battleknight.de ^^ lawl
gibt hmm 8/10


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2009)

10/10

Zitat: 10
Bild: 10


----------



## mumba (6. Januar 2009)

Mh... 6/10 - bezieht sich nur auf die Sig, nicht auf die Personen darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend zur Geschlechts/namensumwandlung von [Mumba - männlich] zu [Mumbalol - weiblich] einen neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

8/10 für den Ruffy ( der wurde zwar schon oft bewertet aber egal)


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

startrek...is mir wayne ... 3/10 weil du dir mühe gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

geiles gif^^
9/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

7/10
Die zitate sind lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

6/10 weil ich kein formel 1 gucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

jaja...schade um den kalender 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (6. Januar 2009)

4/10
Wissen ist doch net begrentzt =P


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

7/10
das video ist genial


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

7/10

kein Kalender? schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## mumba (6. Januar 2009)

5/10 will pics sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Januar 2009)

3/10 

Mag keine Clowns


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Exzelsor (6. Januar 2009)

hmm, halo fan?

Halo: 9/10
Achievment-Sig: -5/10

Endergebmos:4/10


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

etwas karg
und den satz mit der bowser animation kannste streichen das lässt die leute nur denken sie haben was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10 sry


----------



## Exzelsor (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und den satz mit der bowser animation kannste streichen das lässt die leute nur denken sie haben was verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ham sie ja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

ganz netter Spruch 7/10 Punkten!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## El Homer (6. Januar 2009)

8/10 schöner Spruch
und warum der Gene wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: gilt für Exelzor
BTW: kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ein Gif in die Signatur setzte bzw. wie der Coder heist, denn aus der BBcode Hilfe werd ich net schlau.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung was das ist aber nett gemacht
6/10


----------



## El Homer (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das ist aber nett gemacht
> 6/10


Eine finische Metal band zu deren Liedern man gut trinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 nette Kalender ? Wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> hmm, halo fan?


Jop Halo Is my Life ^^ Neben pc xD


So das über mir 7/10


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

naja^^
5/10


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_9/10

2 schöne Quotes :-)_


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> Jop Halo Is my Life ^^ Neben pc xD


Guten tag Xbox 360 vs PS3?

Über mir: ne 6/10 :>


----------



## El Homer (6. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte noch mal fragen wie ich ein Gif in die Signatur reibringe ? BZW : wie der Code ist.
Hab in der BBCode Hilfe nichts gefunden !

zu der Sig 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal fragen wie ich ein Gif in die Signatur reibringe ? BZW : wie der Code ist.
> Hab in der BBCode Hilfe nichts gefunden !
> 
> zu der Sig 8/10
> ...



8/10

wie die normalen pics auch^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, gibt besseres...

5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Januar 2009)

ala/ala


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

Nice ich mag Signaturen die verlinkt sind 10/10 siehe meine xP


----------



## Mishua (6. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## chopi (6. Januar 2009)

9/10,is mir zu groß.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

zuuu viel aber ok 8/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (7. Januar 2009)

7/10 Punkte für dich


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

naja...  2/10


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

DIE TUNTE IST WEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich meine kael'thas in der sig)
Für die Mönner 9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

hatte die auch nur zc 3-4 stunden^^

btt 9/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

naja boomkin isn bischen lustig <.<

7/10


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Ich sach nix aber irgentwie nervt mich diese Anime Sache auf dauert egal.

Ich geb dir trotzdem 8/10


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Elefanten -> geil.
Die gif sieht ja mal scheisse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (du musst das by chopi von mir aus nicht reinschreiben *g*)
10/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

ruffy....geil...gut aussieht^^

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2009)

auch wenns sicher besser gehen würde finde ich es super das es menschen gibt wie dich die sich mühe geben und stolz auf ihr kind sind.
der snes link ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 miss the old timeZ
meine sammlung an games ist aber grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei gehört nid mir sondern mit und paar kolegen zusammen .. aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 einfach nur weil du mich wieder dran erinnert hast das wir umbedingt ma wieder n64 zocken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

8/10
Find das Anime net so toll.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

3/10


mag keine Charakter Signaturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auser sie sind gut xD)


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

7/10
bin kein grosser animefan^^


----------



## mumba (8. Januar 2009)

Netter Text 7/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

3/10 total wirr und überladen...^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2009)

ohaaa  10/10


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

kotz ^^ Ich finde sie nicht so gut 3/10


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

achievment nerf xD 2/10


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Den Spruch finde ich nett. Das Warhammer Zeugs geht noch und dann kommt da so ein komisches Vieh^^
hmm 8/10


----------



## chopi (8. Januar 2009)

Immer weiter arbeiten,dann biste auch vieleicht irgendwann so gut wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10!


----------



## Lisutari (8. Januar 2009)

7/10

kA wer das ist ,aber ne so fröhliche sig ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

9/10 wie immer


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

6/10


ps: hab endlich wieder eine neue signatur


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

9.5/10 Melih :>


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

9.7.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

4/10

meiner meinung zu schlicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

google is immer gut

Das Zitat hättest dir auch schenken können ^^

7/10


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

4/10

zwar ein wenig schlicht aber eig ganz nett *g*


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

10/10

endlich mal wat vernünftiges^^


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am anfang wie ich mir nur die 2 Gesichter angesehen habe, war ich ein wenig erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ich mir dachte das links der Roboter irgendsoeine Abschussmaschine ähnlich sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

10/10


RETRO ich liebe es....


auf signatur/sammlung verweist^^


|
v


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

9.9/10


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

naja

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

0/10
Der Spruch ist net lustig und die farben nerven


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Immernoch 10/10
Irgendwas könnte mand aran noch verbessern ich weiß nur nicht was.^^


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

5/10


sieht aus wie Pokemon o0


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> sieht aus wie Pokemon o0



oO ist aber ein Chao aus Sonic.
Deine sig ist doof geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag Lesben lieber als google.
Hast jetzt doch nicht gewechselt weil einer wegen "Hentai" sigs gemeckert hat?

4/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

10/10















Erklärung wieder mal unnötig^^


----------



## mumba (9. Januar 2009)

Und weiter geht das lustige Biträge sammeln...

Hab heut gute Laune also 7/10


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Keine ahnung was das alles darstellt aber 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

7/10

_chopi falls du das liest - es heißt monkey d. *L*uffy_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> _chopi falls du das liest - es heißt monkey d. *L*uffy_
> 
> ...


In der Deutschen/Europa Version nicht...und ich bin nunma kein Japaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10,die Is ´n bissl zu groß.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

9/10

Fand die Google sig irgendwie geiler^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

10/10 echt niedlich^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

zitat:
8/10
youtube link 4/10
6/10


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

6/10



chopi schrieb:


> In der Deutschen/Europa Version nicht...und ich bin nunma kein Japaner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...mist ^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

1/10… ich töte keine Threads!
sonst wäre es 7/10

also 4/10

@dragon : Das Zitat ist von mir^^Fand es sooo gut das ichs gleich in die signatur genommen hab^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

1/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## schicksalslord (10. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

nich schlecht aber weis nich hätte man irgendwie naja n wenig ansprechender gestalltenkönnen^^ 6/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

8/10 White :>


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt,dass mir die 6 Punkte wert ist? *g*


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

9.9/10 son bischchen zuviel Schwarz (rechts)


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

@ chopi Bissel zu düster 3/10
Zwischenposter...
@ über mir 8/10 =)


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

das video gibt nen bonus^^ 9/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Yeah ein LebensPilz.....gefällt mir

10/10


----------



## Harloww (10. Januar 2009)

Öh. Irgendwie sehr bunt und sollte es nicht "süß" sein?

Egal, 5/10, den Film mag ich auch nicht


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

was´n das? 4/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

an und für sich net schlecht
nur finde ich ein bissel zu schnell^^ en tickel langsamer wär wahrscheinlich besser

deswegen nur 9/10

so und jetzt erklär mal bitte wo die Sig bunt is?? bzw zu bunt??^^

Mist Zwischenposter

9/10

Die Wikinger aus WoW an den Seiten gefallen mir extremst^^ (mir fällt grad der name von denen net ein^^)


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

8/10
....

an Dracun 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

ein PILZ
9/10


----------



## pampam (10. Januar 2009)

10/10
1 up... da denkt man mal wieder an seinen lieblings Klemptner^^

@dragon1 9/10 auch nich schlecht


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

6/10

mag Formel 1 immernoch nicht ^^


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

7,5 / 10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

sieht cool aus 9/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sieht cool aus 9/10


7/10
Ich mag "sprüche" sigs nicht so, kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

6/10

edit: über mir 8/10 bischchn zu groß


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> edit: über mir 8/10 bischchn zu groß


Ist doch genau so groß wie deine? Oder meinst du die Länge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> edit: über mir 8/10 bischchn zu groß


Achja, nachricht angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide oO

Cool gemacht, mit welchem programm?


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Die  Länge ^^ ist aber geschmackssache 

über mir: 6/10


edit: mit photoshop cs 3

edit2: deine ist 600x200 meine ist 370x180px ^^


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Die  Länge ^^ ist aber geschmackssache
> 
> über mir: 6/10
> 
> ...


Recht du hast, junger Padawan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: 1 up.!


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 7/10


7/10

Irgendwie pixelig oO


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 6/10


5/10


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

Kann den Verlauf fast schmecken.. öh

5/10


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

1/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was soll das sein?


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

shit was ist das
1/10

edit: -.- wieder einer schneller...

8/10 das video ist witzig ^^


----------



## Kangrim (11. Januar 2009)

Die Linien sind irgendwie seltsam 8/10.
Die viecher in der Sig von Harloww sind aus Silent hill.^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

10/10, mag das irgendwie :>


----------



## chopi (11. Januar 2009)

6/11 ]:>


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 6/11 ]:>


Das wird sich nie ändern^^
6/10 chopi ebenfalls


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Januar 2009)

EDIT: 8/10


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 5/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

Was solln das sein? Sieht aus wie ein Chaosbarbar oder so.

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

Mag keine Schreibfehler in Signaturen. Aber sonst, ganz gut. 
7/10!

EDIT KOMMT HIER;

Öh, Text zusammen mit dem Border.. irgendwie.. naja.
6/10. Oder so


----------



## Nephlim (11. Januar 2009)

7/10 irgendwie niedlich ^^


----------



## Altharis (11. Januar 2009)

Nicht so ganz mein Stil, 6/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

metin2 oder cabal?

falls metin: 0/10
falls cabal: 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

ein verdamtes valenth!!!
verbrennt ihn!
0/10

zwischenpost
9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

8/10 - Du lächelst... pass auf, dass die Leute nicht plötzlich anfangen dich zu mögen :>


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 8/10 - Du lächelst... pass auf, dass die Leute nicht plötzlich anfangen dich zu mögen :>



ich habe es auch schon geshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe nicht =)

ich mag solche "alten" bilder. 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Naja... 1.5/10
Bist das du?


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

wow, du redest wieder mit mir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb -der gefürchtete orc shamane und forenspamer?
o.O
sieht "unpassend" harmlos aus...
naja, 5/10


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Schrift, drum 6


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

vor allem würde so ein text im "i want you for ...." passen finde ich zumindest^^

naja für dich gibts 7/10

lisu du böse zwischenposterin... >.<
für dich gibts 8/10 wegen des videos


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 8/10


8/10


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Zitate sind auch schon Öde, vorallem diese. Sorry ;( 

4/10


----------



## Haxxler (13. Januar 2009)

5/10

Man zeigt nicht mit nacktem Finger auf einen!


----------



## Gwynny (13. Januar 2009)

6/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

Bild = bin ich gakein fan von ^^  2/10
spruch is ganz Ok 8/10

=========

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

6/10

Die Zitate sind nicht so schlecht, bin aber kein Fan von Zitate.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Keine ahnung wer der Typ sein soll 4/10

Ok für b1ubb himself muss ich noch ne änderung machen. 13/10


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

gefällt mir 8/10

der 'typ' ist b1luubb himself!!!11


----------



## Lenkradrogue (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10 liebe gitarre aber anime net so^^


----------



## Lenkradrogue (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10 liebe gitarre aber anime net so^^


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

geht...3/10


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

1up Pilz 8/10


----------



## Vampless (13. Januar 2009)

8/10 Ich mag Gitarren aber die grinst so blöd ....


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Bin nicht so der Dr.House fan und der Witz ist ziemlich doof sry :/
Bilder sind mir außerdem lieber.
5/10


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

ist doch Haruhi oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10


ps: endlich keine schreibspeere mehr xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ist doch Haruhi oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich ist es Haruhi. Haruhi 4tw^^

Für deine gute alte sig natürlich 10/10


----------



## LichRitter (13. Januar 2009)

geb dir 9/10

is nich so mein geschmack


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

7/10

wiso...

 sag ich net!


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Spruch alt und das Bild hatte schon vor langer Zeit jemand...2/10?


----------



## Altharis (14. Januar 2009)

7/10

&#8364;: Wieso ist auf einmal ne Lupe in meiner Sig??


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

naja, 5/10...


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Spruch alt und das Bild hatte schon vor langer Zeit jemand


alt aber von mir ^^ und das bild gibts als PvE ... fands provokant deshalb der klau + umgestalltung auf PvP .. .ausserdem pasts zu dem Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja @ über mir .. 7/10 ^^ wie vorher


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> alt aber von mir ^^ und das bild gibts als PvE ... fands provokant deshalb der klau + umgestalltung auf PvP .. .ausserdem pasts zu dem Spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann erhöhe ich auf 6/11!


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

10/10
welcher Anime?


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2009)

10/10


Sieht absolut verschärft aus mein freund^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Sieht absolut verschärft aus mein freund^^




Wow das von Dracun dem Meister der söhne zu hören. (ja ich weiß doofer Satz^^)

Dein Sohn natürlich 10/10 und für deine Frau auch nochmal 10/10^^


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10/10
> welcher Anime?



keine Anime^^ ist en Spiel und nennt sich Brave Soul macht eigentlich spass hänge nur bei einem rätsel...schon ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

bild +9 bin zwar kein grosser manga fan, gefällt mir aba...
den satzt versteh ich nicht wirklich (erster teil davon "Black Cat Fan / Cat Girl Fan / DMC Fan / Offspring addicted ") +/- 0
= 9/10


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2009)

soll nur sagen was ich mag und was nicht^^

@nächsten poster übergeht mich einfach und bewertet huntermoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

999/10 für MICH^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal 9/10 für Klunker^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

7/10 für dich Hunter :>


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wow das von Dracun dem Meister der söhne zu hören. (ja ich weiß doofer Satz^^)
> 
> Dein Sohn natürlich 10/10 und für deine Frau auch nochmal 10/10^^




Hmm des is net meine frau....wär auch komisch wenn i mit ner 14 jährigen en kind hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is meine schwägerin ....sie liebt nru den kleenen abgöttisch und i fand dat bild einfach nru genial^^

Dachte i hätte des schonmal erwähnt aber okay kann ja passieren^^

@ Razyl 9/10

Passt schon^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hmm des is net meine frau....wär auch komisch wenn i mit ner 14 jährigen en kind hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO 14?
Gut ich wusste schon immer das ich schlecht im schätzen bin und das Mädchen immer älter aussehen als sie sind aber das ist mir jetzt schon peinlich.^^
Ich entschuldige mich vielmals für das missverständnis. peinlich peinlich xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (14. Januar 2009)

ebenfalls 8 /10


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

sehr wenig deshalb nur 2/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (14. Januar 2009)

hastes dir den angesehnXD?
(und die comments drunter gelesen^^)


----------



## schicksalslord (14. Januar 2009)

8/10 aber für huntermoon


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Mishua (14. Januar 2009)

ja, die sig lieb ich :>

10/10


----------



## Vartez (14. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

tut mir gefallen bis auf die schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn der boss einige wypes gemacht hat .. blödes ding^^
9/10 bei selber gemacht
und hmm 5/10 für kopiert + schrift eingefügt^^


----------



## Vartez (14. Januar 2009)

ne bei mir is alles selbst gemacht naja user das auschneiden der render ^^ 

dachte ich schaf es auch noch mine sig zu ändern bevor einer bewertet aber egal 

9/10 sieh cool aus


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> hastes dir den angesehnXD?
> (und die comments drunter gelesen^^)


ne, nach 3 sec taten mir die ohren weh xP

btt: iwie komisch... 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

vartez fand das alte besser

der typ dropt immer noch nid mein mount !!! darum nur 7/10 ..
will nid den roten proto ..


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

xD 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

6/10 ich sehe was geschiet wenn menschen zuviel freizeit haben xD


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

6/10  bist das du, dan 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> 6/10  bist das du, dan 8/10



ja bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich ein Dr. House Fan bin und auch kein PvP mag ganz klar 9/10


----------



## Klunker (15. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2009)

10/10 Ich liebe Mangas und ich Liebe Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-2 Der Spruch unten kapier ich ned ganz und passt einfach ned,sry

aba 8/10, ey is doch saugut^^


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

Der Spruch 6/10, wegen dem mit den Piraten -1, was soll das xD

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

7/10 fast schon beängstigent...


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Elda (15. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

ZU gross(84 pixel zu hoch...) naja 4/10


----------



## Mishua (15. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

9/10 für den Pilz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Januar 2009)

10/10 für den Pilz über mir


(Ja ich habe dich gesehen Razyl^^)




xP


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Bild sieht nett aus
7/10


----------



## GreenIsaac (16. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe diese FAIL Bilder xD 10/10


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese FAIL Bilder xD 10/10



du bist im falschen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hist ist Signatur =) 

da ich kein Manga fan bin 5/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

7/10, Die alte war aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du die alte mit Photoshop gemacht?


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 7/10, Die alte war aber besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zuerst mal 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super geil =) ich mag solche comics

zur frage:
Mit Photoshop und ImageReady animiert.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zuerst mal 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann, kennst du  " www.nichtlustig.de "? Daher ist das auch. Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für OT :&


----------



## GreenIsaac (16. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3,5/10


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

hast auch nen Gaspedal? 5/10 xD


----------



## Zorkal (16. Januar 2009)

Die Signatur ist absolut wahr...


----------



## Gwynny (16. Januar 2009)

Ok... 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

Mag Animes nich aber der Spruch ist gut.

6/10


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne sig. Haut mich nicht vom Hocker, aber hat ne Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8.5/10


----------



## Altharis (16. Januar 2009)

bisschen wenig...
5/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

hmm

würde sagen 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 6/10


7/10


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

9/10
Ich liebe die Nichtlustig Comics^^


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> 7.5/10


3/10. Viel zu klein und nuja.


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Bin nicht so der Anime-fre4k

2/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

/EDIT:      

*@ Klunker*!   Sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selber gemacht?
10/10


Xavie, Nuja. Nicht so toll^^ 6/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Nicht-Lustig...

ohne worte

10/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

1/10 gnadenspunkt


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

böses razyl

kriegst auch nur mehr 1/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (16. Januar 2009)

2/10 ;/


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

6/10 (wobei der text vill was auffälliger sein könnte)


----------



## Naho (16. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

3/10
Text, nein danke!


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

nicht lustig kriegt 9/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

naja, finds nicht so besonders
schaut aber gut aus 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2009)

got banned? ololo^^
najo .. 5/10 keine sympatie mit schwerverbrecher! *g*


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

2/10 Weil ich das BIld net mag, aber 4/10 Weil ich den Spruch mag
6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> naja, finds nicht so besonders
> schaut aber gut aus 8/10



immer noch


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

gebannt wurden? naja 5/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

naja, finds nicht so besonders
schaut aber gut aus 8/10


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Taure gut,textlangweilig,copyright unnötig,letzter Text langweilig...4/10? o.0


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse One Piece 3/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

Wie kann man One Piece hassen?  oO     
 2/10. Text halt und naja.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

nicht lustig

10/1o


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

3/10. Das mit der Asche ist ein netter spruch.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 3/10. Das mit der Asche ist ein netter spruch.


danke, is mir irgendwann untergekommen, oder eingefallen, weis nimmer

nicht lustig 10/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

0/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

5/10. Bin kein Formel 1 Fan.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

@razyl:
f1 is doof

0/10

mist, razyl ist wach -.-

@zwischenposter 10/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> @razyl:
> f1 is doof
> 
> 0/10
> ...


Wie schön das man nur den User bewertet hier und nicht die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schön das man nur den User bewertet hier und nicht die Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



massa und f1 is doof

und dass ich dich hasse, hat nix damit zu tun

0/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

wie du dich hier so aufführst ...da passt dein Titel ganz gut 

von daher 0/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> massa und f1 is doof
> 
> und dass ich dich hasse, hat nix damit zu tun
> 
> 0/10


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1330526
Hmm damals sogar 5/10 und es war haargenau dieselbe Sig... doch, ich glaube das hat was damit zu tun 
5/10 Satan


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

Nur 5/10 für Mechwarrior? ^^ ich bin enttäuscht  0/10

8/10 für den Brasilianer


----------



## Raheema (17. Januar 2009)

6/10


kapiert das irgenwe nicht ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

Watt sin das für Jolies? ^^


5/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Watt sin das für Jolies? ^^


Ich würd mal behaupten: Die Ärzte
5/10 für dich du Satan :>


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und RAHEEMA: Deine sig ist zu groß!*


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

10/10


nichtlustig.de ................wuahahahahahaha genial^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

10000/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geile sig! Du kannst echt mit Photoshop umgehen oO (oder mit was auch immer du das gemacht hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<<---Angehender "photoshopper"


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

nichtlustig <3
10/10 

(ehrlich gesagt war meine sig nur aus langeweile....und mit photoshop bin ich n echter noob..alles nur zufall!!!)


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

*g* Sieht aber trotzdem toll aus ;D


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000/10


Jaja Nur Zufall und Noob mit PS ...... wenn i net den "Süßes-Kind-Bonus" hätte wär meine Sig auch net wirklich der Bringer^^


@Zwischenposter

10/10

wegen Nichtlustig und so^^ vorhin schon mal gesagt^^


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

11/10. 1+ Süßes Kind Bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jaja Nur Zufall und Noob mit PS


ich hatte langeweile, hab einfach paar pics zusammen gehauen und das kam dabei raus!...noob: ich kann nur einen filter ordnungsgemäß verwenden(graußer weichzeichner)...kenne keine grundlagen,hab keine ahnung wie man da effekte reinbring,...etc etc pp..


Dracun schrieb:


> ...... wenn i net den "Süßes-Kind-Bonus" hätte wär meine Sig auch net wirklich der Bringer^^


allein der hintergrund is für mich 7/10 wert...
dein sohn gibt so nen mega yper wtf bonus....der ist so:
süüü[...]üüß

Edit: ..wie funktioniert denn spoiler?^^


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

Edit das bitte mal...


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

wenn mach den spoiler doch richtig^^10/10

[codebox][spoiler ] [/ spoiler][/codebox]

Ohne Leerzeichen^^ bzw nutz doch den  Schnellzugriff neben deinem Textfenster^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

10/10

already happened

edit: immernoch nich gecheckt =(


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

10/10 ganz klar, die Sig ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

^^



Spoiler



8/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

@ Razyl. 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

mööp 10/10


----------



## chlZonyx (17. Januar 2009)

hmm....Bild sieht gut aus..und ist wie ich den vorherigen Kommentaren entnehmen kann selbstgemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

joah witzig... ist aber gegoogelt...

5/10


----------



## chlZonyx (17. Januar 2009)

So nun noch was hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

nich witztig :/ 4/10


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Ein _etwas_ das mit ner Waffe hatneirt? naja... 2/10


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

mach du erstma ne neue -.-
video 7/10
text 0/10
Grafik: 0/10
3/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ein _etwas_ das mit ner Waffe hatneirt? naja... 2/10


Du kennst net Shadow, den gegenspieler von Sonic (isser doch glaube)? o.O
10/10 über mir


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2009)

Dieses Gesicht gefällt mir nicht. 
3/10


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst net Shadow, den gegenspieler von Sonic (isser doch glaube)? o.O
> 10/10 über mir


Sagt mir jz garnichts.

5/10 über mir


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

is ja au nix für weiber^^(sry)
3/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Sieht stylisch aus, aber ist irgendwie zu Gangsterhat aus und man soll nicht die Brücke schlagen können und sagen das Gangster cool sind.

ääm 6/10


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sieht stylisch aus, aber ist irgendwie zu Gangsterhat aus und man soll nicht die Brücke schlagen können und sagen das Gangster cool sind.
> 
> ääm 6/10



Also erstmal 4/10

Aber wenn ich Shadow seh denk ich nicht an dunkle gassen und ultrarapper mit ihren 25 Ketten sondern an Lichtstrahlschüsse und ein guten Kampf im laufen gegen Sonic. Aber naja jeder sieht das halt anders für Mushua gibts von mir 10/10
(ja ich hatte gesagt es würde noch ein Highlight fehlen aber es ist eine sehr sehr gute Sig und jetzt muss ich mich mal an Photoshop setzen und nachlegen^^)


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> is ja au nix für weiber^^(sry)
> 3/10



das sollten sogar die kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2nd zitat von tikume findi ch geil und rest ist auch ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Onkelz Zitat 10/10
Das bild 10/10 was gibts da noch zu sagen außer 10/10?


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

10/10


wow sieht gut aus kleiner^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

7/10. Sieht schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber standart leider


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sieht stylisch aus, aber ist irgendwie zu Gangsterhat aus und man soll nicht die Brücke schlagen können und sagen das Gangster cool sind.


i fail'd... es ist kein gangsterbild..sollte auch nich so rüberkommen

@übermir

10/10


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> i fail'd... es ist kein gangsterbild..sollte auch nich so rüberkommen
> 
> @übermir
> 
> 10/10



10/10

Keine angst es sieht bestimmt nur Gangster aus wenn mand en hintergrund der Figur nicht kennt.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

hmm
7/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim, du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ razyl. 7/10


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

nichtlustig ist lustig und lustige nichtlustige sachen bekommen von mir eine lustige 8/10


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

mir etwas zu überladen, aber ganz nete Zitate...

4/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

Hehe cool. 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

10/10
Ich frag mich was der Typ kaufen soll^^


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

ganz netter style 

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

*@ Kangrim. Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (POLLY WILL KEKS)*

Era, 8/10


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

Nach der Erklärung definitiv 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2009)

6/10

Jaaaa Re!!!
die skiwoche war erholsam <3


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> Jaaaa Re!!!
> die skiwoche war erholsam <3



Joa 8/10 
Wb übrigens^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000/10 

immer noch^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

10/10 du Snes freak.^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 10/10



Trve!!


----------



## Lisutari (18. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

8/10 Diese leichte Zeichnung ist so simple und so vielsagend das ich ein eigenes thread dazu aufmachen könnte mit dem namen "Hello Kiddy online: Pro und Contras"
...

ja, hier hast du deine 10/10


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

zitat 1/10
video 7/10

macht 4/10


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse es deine Signatur zu bewerten weil mir dazu einfach nichts einfällt :/

7/10


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. Januar 2009)

5/10 

find sowas nicht so gut ^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

Besser als eine Zeile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Ohne sig = 0/10


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

ja razyl, hab ihc verpennt eine zu machen... mach ich morgen ;-) 

ne is net schlecht, ich geb dir 5/10


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

0/10


Ist ja verständlich wiso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

0/10 freu mich schon auf deine.^^

Edit: Die Lesben kahmen dazuwischen. 9/10^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

7/10

Hat das Minas für dich gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Hat das Minas für dich gemacht?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war ich selber....

2/10
xP


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das war ich selber....
> ...



Du bist ein Krankes Schwein, Kangrim!


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Du bist ein Krankes Schwein, Kangrim!



Warum? Häh? hab ich was verpasst? oO

9/10


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum? Häh? hab ich was verpasst? oO


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2009)

hrhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch NGE oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9/10


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

-hrhr-^^ 
8/10 ;D


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

tja 10/10 für so ne tolle sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Januar 2009)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

pic 8/10
Zitat 8/10

zusammen 16/10

net schlecht find ich gut^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> pic 8/10
> Zitat 8/10
> 
> zusammen 16/10
> ...



Ähm du musst zusammenzählen und dann durch 2 teilen dann wärst du wieder bei 8/10^^


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

10000000000/10

Nee i addieren nur^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10000000000/10
> 
> Nee i addieren nur^^



Dann hab ich deine sig immer total falsch bewertet.^^
9999999999/10
1punkt fehlt dann wäre deine Sig genau so gut wie meine xD


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

10/10

auch ohne bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich stört aber das an den finger immer noch xD


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> auch ohne bild
> 
> ...



KK werd ich demnächst mal Patchen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

10/10 und du musst bewerten nuppel du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

ein valenth!!!! kill es!!! räuchert es aus!!!!

-999999999999999/10


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

zum ersten mal vergebe ich 

10/10 !


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

find die schamanin schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 .. pöser finger hast du da


----------



## der_era (19. Januar 2009)

nice 8/10


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

phöser finger!!!11

8/10


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

nice 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

ich finde deine sig einfach zu geil und das meine ich echt ernst.

10/10

ich hoffe natürlich du hast sie selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

8/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

10/10 Kekse!!!


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

9,9/10. Das an den Fingern stört echt. Nachdem Minastirit das gesagt hat merk ich das auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 9,9/10. Das an den Fingern stört echt. Nachdem Minastirit das gesagt hat merk ich das auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na toll Mina jetzt musste ich mich extra wieder an die Sig setzen.^^

So besser?


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

jap^^ 10/10




seite 500!!!11


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry kan^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

9/10 mag den Comic-look nicht so, aba der Rest is grosse Klasse


----------



## Tannisha (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallöschen ihr da


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Ehm... Hast du dir den Topic namen durchgelesen? Aber 1er Post. Da geht das nochmal durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öh... 1/10. 1 Gnadenpunkt für 1 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

NL -> 12/Käse Punkten


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

6/10 ... Sanji im Schatten passt nicht so...


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Wut the Fuck? Käse punkte? oO

Benji:

0/10. Sorry.. Spruch, Unlustig...Valenth, -10000 punkte.

:/


@ chopi. Gz zur 5000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

6/10 sry aba find ich net sooo toll obwohl meine net besser is^^


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

öh. Nunja. 

3/10^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

8/10
obwohl die überhaupt nicht lustig ist.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Na super. Ist ja auch von Nichtlustig ;M)


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Darum sagte ich das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

9/10 (allein 7 weil du order auf averland spielst^^) und neue signatur vlt etwas besser


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

THX =p 6/10 3 besser als meine erste bewertung^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

9/10
(Averland) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Zwischenposter... 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 9/10
> (Averland)
> 
> 
> ...




7/10
Solltest vieleicht mal selber ne Sig machen.^^


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

6,9/10 ;o)


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

9/10 ich find die faszinierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Exo,ich würde ja deine bewerten,aber ich muss 10/10 für die andere da geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

10/10

Sehr gut


----------



## b1ubb (20. Januar 2009)

6/10

<- kein Manga Fan, aber der Hintergrund ist sehr gut gewählt.


----------



## Qonix (20. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

10/10 auch wenns nid von dir is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (20. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Exo,ich würde ja deine bewerten,aber ich muss 10/10 für die andere da geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe kann ich gut nachvollziehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 @minastirit der Spruch rundet das so schön ab


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

hat schon stil...8/10


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

Nice ^^


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

Netter Spruch. Geniales Video!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

10/10 für Polly^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

10++++/10

Für die Neue..sieht sauBär aus^^


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2009)

Da ich das alles etwas übertrieben finde mit deinem Sohn 5/10. Ich kann dich gut verstehen, wenn du Stolz bist, gerade als Vater. Glückwünsche zu deinem Glück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber irgendwann finde ich persönlich es genug. Nichts gegen dich...allerdings sehe ich gerade noch das mit den Konsolen...6/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

9,8/10. Tolle Musik, aber bisschen zu groß :/

Polly <3


----------



## Elda (21. Januar 2009)

Die Comics sind lustig ^^ 8/10


----------



## Skatero (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 7/10
> Solltest vieleicht mal selber ne Sig machen.^^


Kann ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## mmm79 (21. Januar 2009)

6/10

hab ja auch nix besseres als mein vorposter


----------



## Tabuno (21. Januar 2009)

hm valenth und charakterdingens? 2/10


----------



## mmm79 (21. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm valenth und charakterdingens? 2/10


ich weiß, net sehr einfallsreich

bekommst trotzdem 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (21. Januar 2009)

kannst wenigstens kritik einstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

7/10
Sry für mehr hats nicht gereicht.^^


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Januar 2009)

9/10 wegen der Arbeit die da bestimmt drinsteckt und dem geilen Blau. -1 weil Mangas halt nich mein Fall sind und ich den Rand ein bisschen zu dick find.


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

8/10 weils so geil aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber -1 wegen diesen "flecken". Passen nicht dazu.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Immernoch 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Immernoch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles blau!
Wie heist des?
bzw. welcher code?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Immernoch 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab sowas von keine Ahnung. Ich hatte mir irgendeins geschnappt. Und das wurde dann auchnoch so oft verfälscht durch photofilter und Licht / Schatteneffekte das ich das nichtmehr sagen kann. Du kannst mir aber sagen von welchem Teil der Signatur du das Blau meinst. Dann geh ich einmal mit der Pipette rüber und hab den code^^
Immernoch 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Das oben, links/rechts vom kopf
PS: Neue sig in arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Mwhahaha 10/10


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

10/10
0c49c8
Das war die farbe


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Danke


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2009)

10/10 n1 ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

8/10 Mag die Tusse ned ..ansonsten schön gemacht.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Januar 2009)

schick schick, kann sowas net^^ naja 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (21. Januar 2009)

Der Letzte Satz gefällt ma überhaupt ned... naja
 6/10 
aba Google is toll^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Fiecher zum Fütter nich 3/10


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Naja Sprüche sind ganz lustig, hat bei mir aber net geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
7/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

7/10 auch für dich.

Kleines Update bei mir, geklaut von nem Freund aber glaub nich das der hier im Forum is^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

/EDIT:
5/10. Mag keine Schrift-Sigs


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Topperharly (22. Januar 2009)

weil ich ein monty python fan bin 100/10


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Zu unübersichtlich :/


Aber für deinen namen gibts 1000000/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hot shots <3<3

"Ding Dong" xD


----------



## GreenIsaac (22. Januar 2009)

9/10 xD Genau richtig xD ^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

bischen anzüglich oO

6/10. Zu ungeordnet


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (22. Januar 2009)

lemminge, xD
10/10


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

0/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

omg Formel 1 
-2/10


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

8/10
Ich hasse Rickroll weil der überall ist wo er eigenlich nicht sein sollte!


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

Omg. Valenth...

-10/10


----------



## German Psycho (23. Januar 2009)

geklaut - zurechtgeschnitten - selbst verwendet. 

weil ich den zeichner gut finde 1 punkt und weil du nicht mal auf seine seite verlinkst -1 punkt.

0/10


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

Valenth = 0/10
Und der spruch ist naja.

Besser nun?..


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol

8/10


----------



## German Psycho (23. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus ... würds versuchen irgendwie zu zentrieren oder über die ganze breite zu ziehen. obwohl das wahrscheinlich von der auflösung des betrachters abhängt. ich seh es sehr weit links.

8/10


edit: irgendwann kommt hier auch mal ne selbstgestaltete grafik rein ... bis dahin kann ich mit 0/10 leben ..


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Januar 2009)

7/10
EDIT: 2/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

10/10
eigentlich schon 10 weils du bist
aber das bild find ich echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der text hat so viel wirklichkeit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

Ui FF X2! Na dann 10/10 und auch schon allein, weil Du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2009)

Woah cooooool ^^ auch so gut sein will ^^

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

Schick, mit Photoshop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10!


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

10/10. Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Sprucht ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2009)

8/10


ja mit photoshop gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> ja mit photoshop gemacht
> ...




Find ich gut. Sogar die Schrift gefällt mir obwohl ich keine Schrift in Signaturen mag.^^
10/10


----------



## El Homer (23. Januar 2009)

9/10 leider kann ich kein spanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT achso Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Zitat von Al Boland....10/10
Server:-4/10
Spruch: +2/10
Bild: +1/10

Gesamt 9/10


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Nice Dracun, 8/10 dafür


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

7/10.
Ich mag Formel 1 net so, aber schick gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz zur 6000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Hab nixht soviel mit Lemmingen am Hut :/
6/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Garnicht mein Radio geschmack :/
3/10 aber nett gemacht.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

10/10

Schön mit Link etc gefällt is sowieso Nichtlustig deine SIg^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

10/10
Link-Fan^^Und sieht super aus


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Augenkrebs,dafür Piratenzeitalter. 5/10 :O


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Sehr hübsch, aber:
Ich erkenne Sanji nicht :O Epic Fail
Die Schrift ist zu Dunkel, bzw der Hintergrund - ich kontne nur Sa lesen, dachte dann Sanni, Nee, musste mit der Nase an den Monitor um das Sanji lesen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem 9/10 =)

Btw, Sanji = Meereskoch, nicht in eienr Ebene/Steppe wie bei dir :O


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

1/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

3/10 Free Tibet ? WTF Shit auf Tibet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Shit....


auf deine Sig
1/10 grade so


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

3/10 mag die sig einfach ned...


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

5/10 wegen den Tier Dinger.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

7/10
Zentrieren wäre schön


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

sehr pixelige Ränder bei dem grafiti aber sonst kan nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

aaaaah Eier-Viecher!!!  

hm find das Zitat auch nich sooo der Hammer 

  3/10


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

woah cool^^  aber da fehlt irgendwie was Oo

naja 8/10


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Ich überlege gerade was das ist ... sieht ein bisschen wie WH40k aus - ist aufjedenfall hübsch, nur der Hintergrund ist so lala
8/10


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

Für FFK Buffed Oo ? ^^ naja jedem sein 


7/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> 3/10 Free Tibet ? WTF Shit auf Tibet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-1000/10 für dein Verhalten .

Vartez. 10/10, sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> woah cool^^  aber da fehlt irgendwie was Oo
> 
> naja 8/10



ja denk ich mir irgendwie auch jedesmal wenn ich die seh ^^ muss noch was dran machen



Zez schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade was das ist ... sieht ein bisschen wie WH40k aus - ist aufjedenfall hübsch, nur der Hintergrund ist so lala
> 8/10




das is ein protoss von starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aratosao: nicht lustig is immer lustig 9/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

*gefällt* 7/10
-3 wegen miesen Hintergrund


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Sorry aber -10/10.
Ich HASSE Valenth fiecher, und das Zitat ist naja


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (24. Januar 2009)

10/10

ohne worte ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

0/10 MUHA!


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (24. Januar 2009)

nur weil ich dich nicht mag, schreib ich auch nicht einfach 0/10

formel 1 mag ich nicht so: 3/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

0/10 ne wirklich, mehr bekommste ned


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> nur weil ich dich nicht mag, schreib ich auch nicht einfach 0/10
> 
> formel 1 mag ich nicht so: 3/10


Lol? das hab ich dir letztens schonmal erklärt:
Es liegt nicht an dir, aber ich mag deine sig einfach net, wenn du aber denkst nur weil dir jemand ne miese note gibtst hasst er dich....  
@über Mir:
hm
3/10 sorry :>


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

8/10, der grinst so schön =)


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Januar 2009)

geiles video^^ 6/10


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Fand die Sig davor hübscher was das Vieh angeht, aber Hintergrund ist besser geworden!
 aber ich weiß jetzt das es ein Vieh aus Starcraft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

8/10

sieht gut aus...der streifen in der mitte hebt dat ganze schön hervor nur is mir dat ganze doch zu gelb^^

daher -2^^

sry ZeZ^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Link 10/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

hm
Halo ist net toll als Spiel
5/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

aha hast du die bücher Gelesen ?

Formal 1 finde ich langweilig darum nur 4/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> aha hast du die bücher Gelesen ?
> 
> Formal 1 finde ich langweilig darum nur 4/10


Wenn ich das Spiel nichtmal annähernd mag (Microsoft du hast die Serie verhauen...) les ich wohl dazu auch die Bücher.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon wieder vergessen,was das fürn Text ist.
Mag die Npc´s,auch wenn ich nicht weiß,welche Rolle sie in Wow haben.
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm
6/10 Chopi sry


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Ich zieh die Sechserserie malweiter,kennste ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

5/10 Mhhhmm das Bild brauch noch was! Farben!


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

3/10
Ist mir zu dunkel


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Das hat doch farben,in allen 4 Ecken sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sonst soll das S/W bleiben ._.
Deins...nicht selbst gemacht oder? 6/10,fals doch 9/10
Zwischenposter >_> Tibet cool,sonst n bissl text und cooler Yt-link. 7/10?


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

7/10
I wie ist der Typ in der mitte sexy


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (25. Januar 2009)

hmm, irgendwie etwas fad

aber monty python gibt es 9/10 für


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Ich werde deine Sig bewerten sobald sie frei von Rechtschreibfehlern ist...... Und von mir aus postet Hans!


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deine Finde ich so lalala 5/10


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Ist zu dunkel, aber sonst gut.
7/10


----------



## Aratosao (25. Januar 2009)

Immernoch -10/10 wegen Valenth


----------



## El Homer (25. Januar 2009)

Der arme xD 8/10
Ps gabs hier eig schonmal volle Punktzahl ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Zitat langweilig,quotes witzig,aber nur Quotes,links...naja...nicht angesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Ich find den Mann ned so toll.
Aba du hast dir mühe gegeben und das Schwarz/weiss Verhältniss passt mir.
7.5/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

naja Nicht so mein Ding lesen! 


darum  nur 4/10


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (26. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich werde deine Sig bewerten sobald sie frei von Rechtschreibfehlern ist...... Und von mir aus postet Hans!



wo hab ich da fehler, klär mich auf

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

naja, der 2te ist ein netter spruch. aber das Copyright ist echt nicht nötig oO..
5/10.
Und der fehler ist bei 
"...werde ich wieder auferstehen, mäc*hitg*er als zuvor..."


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

10/10 spült ihn runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 lemminge


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (26. Januar 2009)

netter spruch, schönes bild 10/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (26. Januar 2009)

Nett 10/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (26. Januar 2009)

du gibts mir 10/10

*freu*

kriegst auch 10/10


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Und ich geb dir ne 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (26. Januar 2009)

ich dir auch

0/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

7/10 finde den text eigentlich gut
nur das mit dem geläutert find ich etwas sinnfrei ;P


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

10/10 Mag die FF-Reihe
mag Yuna
Mag dich^^



Aber ich LIEBE meinen Selbstgenähten Pulli!


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Zitat. Naja.
Video, gibts bessere verarschen. :/

3/10


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

8/10
Sig ausgetauscht...


----------



## Lillyan (26. Januar 2009)

Hm, böser weißer Rand... die Grafik sagt mir auch nicht so zu.

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Mh. Naja.
Kenne die Bedeutung davon net. 3/10.


Benji, es bleibt bei 3/10 wegen Weißem Rand und die Graphic, erkenne da kaum was oO


----------



## Valenzius (26. Januar 2009)

10/10 Ich liebe Lemminge ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

hm
5/10


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

9/10, der grisnt so lieb =D, wenn ic hdas meinem Freund beibringen köntne xDD


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Guter spruch, geniales video. 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Valenzius, die sig ist geklaut von Gui  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

lemming bringt 10,aber da du sie eigentlich garnicht verwenden dürftest 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

7/10 auch wenn ich nicht weiß wer das ist^^


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

7/10
Gefällt mir iwie nicht so ganz :/
_____ war @ Chopi ... komm gefälligst IRC du :O

@ Kronas: 6/10. magh keine Zitate in Sigs


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

9/10, der spruch hat mich zum lachen gebracht und deswegegen eine 9/10 und keine 8/10^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

6,7/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (27. Januar 2009)

das bild sagt mir irgendwie so gar nix

aber weils so schön blau is 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Januar 2009)

fand deine dicke orc frau besser gemacht irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum nur 8/10 
aber du bekommst nur 8 weils du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guter spruch, tolles bild !


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 wirbelnde lemminge...


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (27. Januar 2009)

ein taure, gibt 10/10

dudu gibt 8/10

und der rest ist mir egal^^

also gesamt 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 für gwynny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b1ubb bekommt nur 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (27. Januar 2009)

Sry my englisch is not so good! 

Darum nur 4/10


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2009)

Dat ding haste nicht selbst gemacht,deshalb 4/10,weils cool aussieht.


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

10/10. Sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Photoshop? Wenn ja, Reicher Sack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Ausser naklar es ist gecrackt *hust*)


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (27. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dat ding haste nicht selbst gemacht,deshalb 4/10,weils cool aussieht.


Kann halt solche Sachen nicht!


8/10


----------



## El Homer (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 
find ich hammer


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

3/10 Das Erste kapier ich nicht, das Zitat ist nicht lustig und das letzte kapier ich auch nicht...Sry


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

@ Lisutari 8/10. Free tibet. /sign
Das video. Einfach genial!


Zwischenposter. 8/10!


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

NichtLustig ist cool 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

8/10. Toller spruch und, welche schriftart ist das?


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

ähh- ja...
keine ahnung xD, hab mein system ganz neu installiert, fonts alle weg, leider...

10/10


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

6/10

Die Figuren sind bissl arg pixelig so


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huntermoon, sowas speichert man doch auf ner externen festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

4/10
Macht mich i wie depresiv


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ich nicht(die externe festplatte)



Lisutari schrieb:


> 4/10
> Macht mich i wie depresiv


ooh, eine rund mitleid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: 8/10


----------



## Shrukan (27. Januar 2009)

als Frau: 10/10
als Mann: 5/10

Hello Kitty und so kA was man dazu noch sagen könnt'


----------



## Rhokan (27. Januar 2009)

So Standard.... 3-4/10


----------



## Elda (27. Januar 2009)

sry 0/10 keine Große Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: war an Shrukan

Rhokan selbst gemacht ? Wenn ja 10/10 For the Hord! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht dann 8/10


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2009)

Hm... entweder ich versteh es nicht oder es ist sinnfrei :> Noch dazu nicht wirklich gut grafisch umgesetzt...

3/10 für die Mühe :>


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

woow 10/10

sieht absolut genial aus ... grafisch einwandfrei...perfekt...gefällt mir^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Grafisch schön, mag aber Zelda nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und die , die du früher hattest hatt mir persönlich besser gefallen
nur 7/10 weil gut gemacht.


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

9/10

Mag die Viecher an den Seiten immer noch^^

Jaa der kleene mann kommt wieder wenn ich en vernünftiges pic von ihm geschossen habe mit einheitlichen BG^^ dann gibt es ne neue sig dazu^^


----------



## pampam (27. Januar 2009)

9/10

erstmal 10, weil mich des wieder an die guten ALTEN Spiele erinnert und -1, weil ich es nie durchgespielt hab, weils zu lange ging xD

Verdammt zu langsam... 5/10 an Huntermoon. Spricht mich jetzt nicht wirklich an.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2009)

[Posts die den Sinn des Threads verfehlt haben wurden entfernt... überspringt mich einfach :>]


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> [Posts die den Sinn des Threads verfehlt haben wurden entfernt... überspringt mich einfach :>]


nö, ich überspring dich nicht xD
8/10 Grafisch schön umgesetzt, aber iregntwie nich ganz mein geschmack, 

@pampam: naja, witzig (teilweise) 7/10


----------



## Manoroth (27. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (28. Januar 2009)

spricht mich nicht wirklich an, etwas eintönig;

6/10


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. Januar 2009)

ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

0/10

Valenth eigentlich müsste es minus 10 geben^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (28. Januar 2009)

1/10 
Weil das kinder spiel ist!


/vote for Master-chief kill Link!


----------



## Gwynny (28. Januar 2009)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## pampam (28. Januar 2009)

10/10

Alles gut.
Der Spruch ist echt wahr...


----------



## Lisutari (28. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum weist du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (28. Januar 2009)

@ Lisu: hmm, mir gefallen text-sigs besser als bilder;

darum 10/10

und außerdem auch noch wegen monty python

@ Zwischenposter: nicht lustig - 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

viele zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da du es eh ändern musst gibts vorerst ma 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild = 206 pixel hoch (schon 6 zuviel + 2nd bild + texte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

9/10
Irgendwie  soll Yuna nicht im dunkeln stehn (obwohl es bei Ihr wieder voll hell is)

Du hast 114 Punkte erreicht, damit befindest du dich auf Platz 157229 von 190646


"Du schreibst 189 Zeichen pro Minute
Du hast 32 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
Du hast 4 falsch geschriebene Wörter"
Speedrun-Test^^ist das gut?


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

boah das geht ja mal garnicht


1/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

das A-w gefälltmir, der rest gibt keine minuspunkte^^ 8/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Januar 2009)

Bahnhof... aber mögen Vykrul's! 10/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Toller Text... leider Voll verquetschtes Bild 
ääh 7/10

Edit: An @unten^^
Nunja^^bin nicht in besitz von einem Guten Programm mit dem ich was anstellen kann^^des is halt das beste gewesen, das ich mit meinen Beschwränkten Möglichkeiten hatte


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

das bild is besch-eiden(anscheinend biste multiboxer) +0
Spruch is i-wie genial +3,5545464
=3,5545464/10

EDIT:
Benji9Bild is ÄH- ja... 
das vid is lustig, naja 3,6/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> das bild is besch-eiden(anscheinend biste multiboxer) +0
> Spruch is i-wie genial +3,5545464
> =3,5545464/10
> 
> ...



Neues Bild jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besser und schärfer!


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

10/10! 
Oida dat ist Brutale scheisse!^^


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Hmmm

5/10


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

creativstylez+
sig+
support+
nochma die gruppe +-
link --->_>
6/10!


----------



## Stroog (29. Januar 2009)

Da Ich Simpsons Fan bin  sag ich mal

8/10

Sieht eigentlich nett aus, nur irgendwie stört mich etwas was ich nicht genauer definieren kann am Hintergrund...


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

haha der link hat dich geraped^^

Zu der sig über mir
Standard
4/10


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> haha der link hat dich geraped^^


Ne,nicht mehr,konnte mich noch daran errinern,was das für ein Link war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bewertung same as above


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

"maximale größe 800*200px" sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen...
Die is viel zu groß und sieht auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär aus,2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (29. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe, mein bild is da...

egal, lisu: 10/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (29. Januar 2009)

Netter Spruch 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

hab leider kein halo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo 7/10 bild ist anisch ganz gut


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo xbox360vsps3 und pcismylife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 für dich

-.- minas du zwischenposter ><
7/10


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

3/10 - so langsam sollte da mal was neues hin *gähn*


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

7/10
Schöne Farben


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 3/10 - so langsam sollte da mal was neues hin *gähn*


Schon ich weiß nur net was... 
7/10 Lisu


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Kurzes Zwischenposting (als kleine Ermahnung) aus dem Anfangspost



> ihr schreibt einfach wie euch die Signatur des Users gefällt, der vor euch gepostet hat.
> 
> z.B.: 6/10, am besten gefällt mir die flammende Schrift. blub.gif
> 
> Vergesst nicht *einen kleinen Kommentar* zu der Signatur zu schreiben, nicht bloß 6/10. happy.gif



Bitte haltet euch wieder mehr daran.

... und weiter mit der Bewertung von Razyls Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2009)

Edit: Ok, zwischenpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Signaturen mit Zitaten sind immer toll, das find ich aber etwas komisch daher 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (29. Januar 2009)

hmm, nett

aber etwas eigen

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

Der Speuch ist nicht so und das Bild auch nicht...2/10


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2009)

7/10, schon allein wegen dem Video ^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (29. Januar 2009)

> hmm, nett
> 
> aber etwas eigen
> 
> 6/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

@ EspCap Das Bild hat i wie was, und diese kleinen Bildchen in den Sigs mochte ich immer^^ 8/10

@ Zwischenposter, 2/10 wieder


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Zu groß, zu groß (siehe PN :>), aber sonst ganz nett... 4/10

Brrr, Zwischenposter...

Lis: 3/10 - Nur Text und den Link finde ich auch nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (29. Januar 2009)

grafisch nett, aber ich hasse allianz

5/10


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2009)

Und kleiner gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Lillyan 9/10, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (29. Januar 2009)

Wären die Knochen nicht da, würde ich keinen Dk erkennen
7/10


----------



## Aratosao (29. Januar 2009)

8/10
Achja, lilly, sag Jokerino das er den SCHEIS link aus seiner sig nemen soll >


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

9/10 - Knuffig... und mit Klempnern verbinde ich viele Erinnerungen :>

Und ist erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim nächsten mal trotzdem eine schriftliche Begründung der Bewertung!


----------



## Zez (29. Januar 2009)

Der Licht Render ist sehr schön eingesetzt, und weibliche Menschen - spielte selber einen
wirkt allgemein sehr gut
10/10


----------



## Rhokan (29. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht genauer erkennen kann was es is, siehts gut aus 8.5/10


----------



## Najeh (29. Januar 2009)

5/10 

Mal ne Frage:

Vor längerem war mal jemand mit ner Sig auf der Bush war und ein Schild hielt auf dem "I know you", die IP, der Browser etc stand.

Hat das evtl. jemand?

Danke


----------



## pampam (29. Januar 2009)

6/10
naja, nicht gerade die beste Sig.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

naja spruch und quote is nice, link nich xP naja, 7/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

4/10, ich kan mittlerweile diese blauen Kerle nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Shantalya (29. Januar 2009)

Nur Text find ich net so toll und der Link ist auch net wirklich toll Oo

mhh, 4/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

warum mag plötzlich keienr Monty Phython mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10, Char Sigs sind nicht so wirklich meins


----------



## Elda (29. Januar 2009)

langweilig 4/10 :/


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Anime mag ich nicht wirklich 
trotzdem nett : 5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Mach dir ne neue! 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mach dir ne neue! 6/10


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mach dir ne neue! 5/10


Würde ich es können, würde ich es machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dir: 7/10, sieht nice aus, fehlt aber i-was

Minas, du zw-poster ><
7/10 sieht nett aus, aber an den seiten find ich es zuuu dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

@Razyl





Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mach dir ne neue! 5/10






Razyl schrieb:


> Würde ich es können, würde ich es machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag doch mal im Designthread nach...


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Frag doch mal im Designthread nach...


Hm wäre eine Idee... aber die sind alle so unfreundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mach dir ne neue! 5/10






Razyl schrieb:


> Hm wäre eine Idee... aber die sind alle so unfreundlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn sie zu böse sind, kanste ja einfach wieder gehn xD


----------



## Aratosao (29. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> warum mag plötzlich keienr Monty Phython mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die haben alle keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter, 3/10. Mach mal was neues, ich kann die auch nimmer sehen O_O
Pixelig!


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mach mal was neues, ich kann die auch nimmer sehen O_O


Vorschlag?


Aratosao schrieb:


> Pixelig!


liegt an der WMV-version, nich an mir...

bewrtung vergessen ~.~
Nichtlustig Lemingklempner 9/10


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

finden den rechts hättest weglassen könne schaut irgendwie komisch aus 2ma der typ^^
7/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Genau! Wer keine angst vor dem Teufel hatt, braucht keinen Gott.. -.-  0/10
Das Mädel ist naja, nicht mein geschmack! Aber das Bild ist gut gemacht! 3/10
3/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

hmm, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht....

aber schönes bild...

6/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Lillyan (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn das grün nicht bis ins weiße "reinlaufen" würde würds ganz gut aussehen... :>

7/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn das grün nicht bis ins weiße "reinlaufen" würde würds ganz gut aussehen... :>
> 7/10



im "origninal" tut es das auch nicht.
Jedoch die komprimierung zu gif, haut die Qualität ein wenig zusammen ;(

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schick, und selbsts gemacht


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

das ist nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

10/10. Guter spruch schickes bild. Aber das am rand ist echt zu dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

im anderen forum (gildenforum) ist es so dunkel am rand xD da passts genau
need neue nichtlustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

8/10

netter spruch ^^


----------



## Gwynny (30. Januar 2009)

9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

10/10  immerhin ist es die Signatur von B1ubb!^^
von mir gäbe es auch eine 10 wenn er keine Signatur hätte^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

hexer sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dnd kommt mir bekannt vor .. hmm
letzte kapier ich nid

gibt 8/10 und hmm muss komentar machen
ey jilderin mach de scheisse kommentar öh ! <3 was guckst du


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

7/10
Ich mag den Spruch


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Naja die sprüche find ich net so, und das video uch net so

4/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

8/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

ich finde es nicht soo gut, aber persönlicher kann man eine sig kaum gestalten^^

du kriegst von mir eine 9


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

bild is nett, gut gemacht...

gefällt mir

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2009)

Grüne Augen!
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2009)

9/10
-1 punkt, weil das einfach ned zu deinem verhalten passt, so ein friedliches gesicht


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

5/10
Geht so.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

monty python 10/10
der rest auch

10/10


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

9/10

gut aber... schwarz und grün passt net finde ich^^


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> monty python 10/10
> der rest auch
> 
> 10/10


Yuhu^^ Entlich wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10

Irgendwie Laaaangweilig ^^


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

8/10.
Neuer Sig in arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

8/10 für die Lemminge =D
Mag die Nichtlustig Comics =)


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

8/10.
Neue sig Fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

8/10, Voodoohund, ne putzige vorstellung^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Free tibet nice, Monty python Video ist top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Spruch : nett
7/10 für dich lisu


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Und das selbe für dich^^
7/10, grinst so lieb =D


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> monty python 10/10
> der rest auch
> 
> 10/10


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

3/10

sieht irgendwie ..en bissel kagge aus...sry gefällt mir aber absolut net^^


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Den Link mag ich nicht wirklich,die Links sind down? Ich komm auf irgendwelche Seiten o.0
ich vergebe mal 3/10 >_>


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Hast schon bessere werke gehabt
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

9/10

aber wiso ist das ding nun hier -.- ist ja voll umständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

bild is nich so dolle , gefällt mir nich...
der spruch ist irgentwie witzzig... 7/10

EDIT: mina, du pöser zwischenposter kriegst 8/10 punkten...


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

yo bahnhof
5/10


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Is mir zu Düster, aber sehr Effektvoll.
Witz is sehr gut.
"Member of Creativstylez".. will auch^^ Wär toll wen Du nen kleines Bild hättest wo das steht. 

Ich gebe 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

bild müsst ich ma geschickt bekommen^^ hat iwie keiner mehr xD

naja ohne zu beleidigen, dein bild ist äähh....nicht gut
aber en paar sympathiepunkte^^
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is mir zu Düster, aber sehr Effektvoll.
> Witz is sehr gut.
> "Member of Creativstylez".. will auch^^ Wär toll wen Du nen kleines Bild hättest wo das steht.
> 
> Ich gebe 8/10



bekommst aber keinen inv ätsch xD
bekommst immer noch 9/10 jokker ..


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## b1ubb (31. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2009)

8/10

auf jeden fall was anderes als die anderen haben xD
hast du die augenfarbe geändert?
die animation (sprich das erscheinen der buchstaben) könnte meiner meinung nach schneller sein, aber vll empfind nur ich das so ^^

hab paar kleinigkeiten an meiner sig geändert, und weiß nicht wirklich ob das so halbwegs arangiert aussieht... sollte vll das minen von moria logo kleiner werden?

salut


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

das lotro bild is nich so dolle und der spruch auch nicht.. 3/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

5/10. Guter spruch aber wie den rest kennst du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2009)

nichtlustig rules xD

9/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (31. Januar 2009)

mag kein lotr oder wie das heißt..

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

3/10. Sieht nicht besonders aus. Auserdem erkennt man die schrift nicht genau, rand wär auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heist hdro oder lotro...


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

spruch algemein wäre +7, aber wegen der besutung -2
bild is naja nicht gut +/-0
=-2/10

EDIT: zu langsam
für nl wie immer 9/10 xD


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

komisch hört sichn bissl nach Pazifismus an und dazu das Bild von zwei Chaos Barbaren? 4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

*hust* das isn sabaton-text und zwei frostvyrkul(wow) *hust*
Homer simpsons(aber leider schlechte qualli...[sonst +8]) +6
"Waaaaagh!!" erinnert mich an War... +/-0

=6/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

6/10 (siehe oben)


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Achso das sind Viecher aus WoW. Das macht also nur 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

=`(

die sig is nicht so dolle, da nur n einfachen char-"visitenkarte" 3/10


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss, ich weiss =(
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

so, gnadenvoll 4/10 xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

4/10 sie wird immer schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

9/10 Find ich gut gemacht. Der Spruch ist auch gut.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

5/10 leider nid selber gemacht


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

10/10
Toller spruch tolles Bild :=
Aber kommt auch mal wieder ne neue? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

9/10 für Nicht Lustig


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

Mach doch mal was neues..  4/10 und wird immer weniger.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

7/10
ich mag die comics von dem =D


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (1. Februar 2009)

6/10
video ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Ziemlich langweilig =/
2/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (1. Februar 2009)

och, is das süß
10/10


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

6/10, n bissel zu dunkel.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

nur langweilige schrift und der link gefällt mir auch nicht so^^ 3/10


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

Zitat: Geht so
Gidf:   Richtig so!
Achievement:  Kann man auch besser "ausschmücken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10!


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 9/10 für Nicht Lustig


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

4/10 für mach ma was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (2. Februar 2009)

10/10 Weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4/10 für mach ma was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vorschläge?


BLLT


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

7/10

war der linke schon immer kleiner?


----------



## Lenkradrogue (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> war der linke schon immer kleiner?


glaub schon...


btt:
ABSOLUT dämlicher und sinnfreier spruch:0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

woher ist das zitat? 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> woher ist das zitat? 7/10


das ist aus dem lied "The Art of War" von Sabaton
btt: bsk 6/10
___
der Text :
*
  Sabaton - The art of war   
*
I stand alone and gaze upon the battlefield
Wasteland is all that’s left after the fight
And now I’m searching a new way to defeat my enemy
Bloodshed I’ve seen enough of death and pain

I will run, they will hunt me in vain
I will hide, they’ll be searching
I’ll regroup, feign retreat they’ll pursue
Coup de grace I will win but never fight

That’s the art of war

Breaking the will to fight among the enemy
Force them to hunt me they will play my game
And play by my rules I will be close but still untouchable
No more will I see suffering an pain

They will find me no more Ill be gone
I will have them surrounded
They will yield without fight overrun
Coup de grace I will win but never fight

Broken and lost
Tired of war
They’ll surrender to me
Caught in my trap
There’s no way out
Fail never again never again


----------



## Lenkradrogue (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> glaub schon...
> 
> 
> btt:
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

feierst wahrscheinlich kein hip-hop.... hänger!


----------



## Lisutari (2. Februar 2009)

2/10. 
Der Spruch ist nicht so...
Um ehrlich zu sein, den kapier ich nichtmal


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä?


----------



## Aratosao (2. Februar 2009)

Wird immer weniger. 3/10..


----------



## Lisutari (2. Februar 2009)

7/10
Alt bekannte bewertung =D


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

7/10, warum wieso weshalb dürfte ja dir klar sein^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

vote4new sig xD
5/10


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> vote4new sig xD
> 5/10


Hab schon im Designthread ne anfrage gestellt, aber da will ja keiner - also PECH.
du weißt ja was du hast^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> du weißt ja was du hast^^


du auch xD


----------



## Aratosao (3. Februar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

10/10 vooooodoooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

9/10
<-- Mag FF nicht^^
(müsste ja yuna sein, oder?)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

jap was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste find ich mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag b1ubb ..

2nd find ich irgendwie doof
dein char najo ^^ frag mich nur ob das pve oder pvp spec sein soll xD oder für was du entwaffnen spect im pve ..^^

dein ava gibt mehr als die sig daru 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dein char najo ^^ frag mich nur ob das pve oder pvp spec sein soll xD oder für was du entwaffnen spect im pve ..^^


Ist n PvE Spec. Entwaffen hab ich nicht geskillt (das ist auch im Def tree), und das was ich denke dass du meinst, verringert die dodge chance um 2% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das nur nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




still 9/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

nicht so späktakulär 4/10


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2009)

nice 10/10


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

9/10

Wetten meins ist wieder 1/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

5/10 Weil die Pc-Zusammenstellung wirklich hilfreich ist.
Aber sonst nichts.


----------



## Der Germane (3. Februar 2009)

5/10 Warhammer is nicht so meins ....



Zu meiner Signatur, is meine erste die ich selbst gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

5/10

Für den versuch^^
Schau mal hier rein^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28146


----------



## Der Germane (3. Februar 2009)

okay danke werd ich mir mal durchlesen 


9/10 Link ist kult


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

ansatzt schön, naja try´n´error 6/10


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

7/10 die 3 abzug gibts weils DR. House is....


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

steeeeeeeewiiiiiiiieeeee gibt 10/10 für den kleinen der ist einfach soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

mmh gott gib minuspunkte, aber das bild mag ich => 9/10


----------



## Aratosao (4. Februar 2009)

8/10. Kann man auch besser "ausschmücken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Hehe, lustig :> 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Is mir zu...anzüglich
aber trotzdem gut gemacht darum 7/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

mmh link find ich persönlich nciht witzig, und das bild was soll das sein? erinnert mich an das batman zeichen mit dem lichtstrahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn du die 90% durch 100% ersetzt und den letzten Satz weglässt gibts 10/10 :>

So geb ich dir ne 7/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

mmh bin mit 7/10 ganz zufrieden^^, aber krieg ich 8/10 wenn ich NUR ne 100 drauß mache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 auch wenns oberflächlich ist, die person gefällt mir nicht^^


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Find dashier besser xD
bild is akzeptabl, naja n bisl karg insgesamt 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

nunja, ich find Dr. House. lustig, aber ich find die sig ned so gut

7/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

es hat mir imemr noch keiner gesagt ob das nun das Batmanezichen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh mal davon aus, deswegen mittlerweile 8/10


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Stewie is nice,vid dahinter genial.
Die anderen beiden kenn ich nicht (keine Lust mir die Links anzusehn)
den Hinweis brauchste nicht,sieht man auch so dass das Links sind.
Sinnloser Spam?Davon hab ich doch schon mehr als B1ubb,der schreibt nur richtiges o.0
insgesammt 6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

9/10 schönes bild


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

muhar als erster neue sig bewerten 8.5/10


----------



## Aratosao (4. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Immernoch 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

4/10

Tut mir leid, die Frau mag ja ganz hübsch sein, aber ich habe eine ausgeprägte Schlangenphobie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Aratosao (5. Februar 2009)

11/10

<--Ist One Piece Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst gemacht?


----------



## b1ubb (5. Februar 2009)

8/10 

heute mal ne neue Sig gebastelt.
bin neugierig wie es den leuten gefällt.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus, würd aber reichen wenngu nur 1 n811-zeichen reimmachen würdest...
Achja und die eins sieht irgentwie "ausgeschlossen aus...

naja alles in allen nur 7/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, würd aber reichen wenngu nur 1 n811-zeichen reimmachen würdest...



Wenn ich nur 1 n811 Zeichen reingebe, weiß niemand ob weiblich oder männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw. hätt ich dann nur 5 Kästchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Huntermoon schrieb:


> Achja und die eins sieht irgentwie "ausgeschlossen aus...



echt ?
hmmmm 


8/10 <3 dr. house


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

ganz ok .. najo .. nerf hunterz .. ehm 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> echt ?
> hmmmm


ja, zwischen den zwei strichen...

@dpüm: 7/10 wasn das?


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

wie wars noch gleich 7/10 wegen House?


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2009)

7/10

weisst ja warum *g*


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

2/3 punkten gefixed, bekomm ich jetzt 9/10?

BTT: 7/10 , sie schaut einfach besch******eiden^^


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2009)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (5. Februar 2009)

sexy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

mmh nen bissel pixelig an einigen stellen und das Bild rechts gefällt mir nicht so, aber die Pfeile sind ql.

also 8-2+1/10


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

*ich hasse meinen pc


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

k zeig mir nen thread wo er spamt
2/10


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

5/10 
Ein ziemliches Durcheinander deine Sig^^


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

2/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2009)

7/10 auch das b1ubb logo hilft nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

6/10

Schurke > Shamy


----------



## Aratosao (6. Februar 2009)

6/10.


----------



## Rhokan (6. Februar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> 5/10



8/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm
i don´t like Spongebob trotzdem für die nette Idee
6/10


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

4/10

Dir wurd aber schon glaubt öfters gesagt die signatur ist doof xD lass dir mal von dem typen der dir eine machen wollte ne neue machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

Zu "wibbelig", zu viel Kleinzeug... der Text geht noch halbwegs 3/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Dir wurd aber schon glaubt öfters gesagt die signatur ist doof xD lass dir mal von dem typen der dir eine machen wollte ne neue machen
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja schon im Designthread gefragt, aber keiner mag mich = no new sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lilly:
8/10
die Katze sieht nett aus, aber ich mag katzen nicht allzuuuu gut^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

immer noch ärgerlich das massa net gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Hm, ziemliches Chaos und irgendwie überladen. Aber das Zitat ist gut daher gibts 6/10.


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

9/10
Echt cool designed. Ich mag die Farben!!!
Ich muss mir auch mal Photoshop oder so besorgen, damit ich mir was anständiges basteln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Februar 2009)

Mag keien Char-Sigs, 3/10


----------



## Vartez (7. Februar 2009)

Ahh zu viel English fürs wochenende gelesen Gehirn total ausfall 

Ne ma ernst versteh des net mein english is net so gut aber immer hin was was andere nich haben ^^ 

7/10


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

10/10

sieht super aus besonders wenn du es selber gemacht hast!

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Armory/char sig... naja
4/10


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

3/10
Ich kann mit Autorennen nix anfangen^^


----------



## Aratosao (7. Februar 2009)

2/10. Standart Charsig+Troll Avatar Bild+Verkleinertes bild mit komischem rand.
+5/10 weils von Shakes&Fidget ist macht:

7/10


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

8/10 wie immer halt ^^


----------



## Tyrean (7. Februar 2009)

Mhm...Komisches Bild naja ich geb mal 6/10 weil das so aussieht wien Mafioso und ich mag Mafiosos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

Der spruch is cool den merk ich mir ^^

7/10


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

6/10 (Kenn ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

Du kennst nicht Kyra nightly Oo ? 

6/10


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

7/10 
Ist ein klein wenig leer.

edit: oh shit, meine sign is weg


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> 7/10
> Ist ein klein wenig leer.
> 
> edit: oh shit, meine sign is weg


ja... o.0 naja für keine gibts keine punkte 0/10...


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

7/10 Vorher war die doch größer oder? Wenn ja dann gut das du sie kleiner gemacht hast ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Vorher war die doch größer oder? Wenn ja dann gut das du sie kleiner gemacht hast ^^


hä? nö...

naja, find deine sig nich so toll... 6/10


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Hm die kam mir mal größer vor...wobei sie immernoch zu groß ist find ich...naja 7/10

Schau dir mal The Spirit an, dann gefällt dir die Sig bestimmt ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Schau dir mal The Spirit an, dann gefällt dir die Sig bestimmt ^^


mag comic-verfilmungen nicht so...
bewertung: siehe oben


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

mag keine comic-verfilmungen und hat ne zu große sig diesmal gibts nur 5.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

=´(
6/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

lass dich nicht erpressen!
3/10... gefällt mir nicht... und mein Englisch is zu schlecht um alles zu verstehen...


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

10/10 für Syanes Werk..da es net von dir selbst gemacht wurde gibt es 4 Points abzug^^

Endergebniss: 6/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Tolles Bild, aber die Links interresieren mich nicht...

7/10, -1 jeweils für alle Links


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Nicht selbstgemacht,sieht ganz nett aus,6/10
(meine jetzt auch mit Link )


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie passt das komische Männchen nicht zum Hintergrund und deine Homepage ist einfach nur krank Chopi ^^

6/10


----------



## Mondaine (8. Februar 2009)

keine uber L33T photoshop skillz, aber ich glaube das resultat ist gar nicht so übel (siehe banner unten)


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube du hast den Sinn des Threads nicht ganz verstanden ^^

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (8. Februar 2009)

8/10. Sieht schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

7/10
Ich find das Bild ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Vartez schrieb:


> Du kennst nicht Kyra nightly Oo ?
> 
> 6/10



Nein


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

Kyra nightly?? o.O Pirates of the carabiean? ....

BTT. 6/10 idee gut, aber ausführung dank pixeln nur ausreichend


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Ich kenn nur eine Keira Knightley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10 Die 3 Bilder würde ich in der Höhe angleichen und irgendwie zusammenfügen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich hab jezz endlich die Krawatte erkannt^^
6/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10 für Syanes Werk..da es net von dir selbst gemacht wurde gibt es 4 Points abzug^^
> 
> Endergebniss: 6/10



siehe zitat


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

Sig is Geil(Trolle for ever ^^)
und colle Idee mit dem Block

9/10


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

8/10

Passt sehr gut zum Forenstyle find ich. Aber es gibt schönere Bilder von Keira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Ich mochte Sin City nicht, und der Film wird ja in die ähnliche Kerbe schlagen... und da ist mir zuviel schwarz (auch wenns ne tolle "farbe" ist )
5/10


----------



## Dark evangel (9. Februar 2009)

6/10

ok. es geht besser


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

5/10

Ich find Das bild in der Signatur kommt etwas komisch wenn direkt darunter der text kommt der die ganze länge ausfüllt, Dazu das es was ist was villeicht eher in dein profil reingepasst hätte, und eventuell hätte man den text dann in der mitte zentrieren können.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

Ähm...ist mal was anderes... 5/10


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

9/10
Gefällt mir immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Dark evangel (10. Februar 2009)

cool. 10/10


----------



## Vartez (10. Februar 2009)

mhhhh nochn anime freak ^^ 

der link da in dem gif is  nervig 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

9/10
Wurde die Gilde nach dem Anime Wolfs Rain benannt? oO

Ps: Bitte die verlinkung meiner Sig mitbewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

7 Für gute Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5 Für das bild, nicht mein geschmack.

macht. 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weils selbsgemacht ist +2 8/10


----------



## mod26 (10. Februar 2009)

10/10 find die sig voll toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. coolen Treahd habt ihr hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh die nackelfe gefällt mir iwie net

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

0/10 Weil ich euch B1ubb Flamer HASSE!
Fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemacht, und halte mich mit gemütlichen 350 sinnvollenbeiträgen nicht für einen flamer
trotz 0 pkt  für mich, gebe ich dir 8/10 weil ich apocalyptica amüsant finde


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

naja 7/10


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

9/10

Naja dr. House ist ganz ok, seh ich aber selten. Aber der Spruch ist top


----------



## Aratosao (12. Februar 2009)

Hunter, welche Schirftart benutzt du in deiner Sig?

Tade. 5/10. Am bild hängt ja sogar noch die Größe oO
Den Spruch. Hm.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Die Atmo kommt ganz gut rüber, allerdings kann ich nicht viel mit den Blättern anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

8/10, denke die Beiden haben nix im Universum zu suche^^dort platzen doch ihre Köpfe oder?


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

8/10 da ich die Animes nicht kenne


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

naja, bin kein elektro-musik-fan aber sieht ganz hüpsch aus 7/10


----------



## mod26 (15. Februar 2009)

8/10 find Dr. House cool ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

9/10
nett gemacht


----------



## razielsun (15. Februar 2009)

bin selbst rogue und der spruch is geil^^

auch das mit dem freidenken.

ööhm... is zwar nur text aber geil, deshalb 7/10


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

09/10

wenn du es zentrieren würdest dann würde es 10 geben^^


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Netter Render,
Links klicke ich in Signaturen ehh nie an, deswegen ignorier ich sie und bewerte sie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

mmh falsche musikrichtung, aber nettes bild.

8/10


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

Zentrieren wäre Schön
Der Satz ist falsch, mach noch +5% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

ka wer das ist

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

qonix das ist ne schöne frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und deins tjo was schönes von bankchar halt und onepiece 8/10 (weils nix von diar ist)


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

Linkes Bild 6/10
Rechtes Bild 8/10

Beide 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

waaaa ein n811 hunter und dann noch mänlich .. IGGGGGIIIITTTTTT ...
das leuchten rundherum könnt man besser machen
text find ich ganz ok gemacht

gibt hmm 6/10 hunter killen micht mit ihrem doofen lock'n'load


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

9/10

finds echt nice


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

*hust* zu hoch *hust*

naja, finds nicht sehr ansprechend... 4/10


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

8/10 

<3 house


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

seit wann hat blubb nen hunter? 

mmh erster spruch gut, 2ten mag i net 7/10


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

8/10, mach die +5% hin, und es sind 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

nene ich find die 90 reichen armer b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmh zu dir, fand die mit dem großen blauen typen besser, aber dann noch nen tick nach links setzen, 8/10


----------



## Grüner Schami (17. Februar 2009)

<3 family guy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (17. Februar 2009)

mmh nen bissel zu groß, aber das gif is ql 6/10

*edit, sehe nur ich mein bild nicht?


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

hmmmm
der Platzhalte hat ne 1 verdient.
Der Spruch, der unwahr ist - ne 0

somit 0,5 /10


----------



## Topperharly (17. Februar 2009)

boooom, headshot! 7,5/10^^


----------



## Grüner Schami (17. Februar 2009)

Ganz nett aber nix besonderes 6/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Schöner Film ;D ( wenns nur in echt so wäre ^^ ) 9/10
Allvatar halt  5/10

14/20
->> 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmmm
> der Platzhalte hat ne 1 verdient.
> Der Spruch, der unwahr ist - ne 0
> 
> somit 0,5 /10


stimmt sind ja 99% xDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel text uff..
najo der erste find ich eher doof ..
links klick ich nid an .,.. mech warrior war glaubs ganz gut hmm nie gespielt
5/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, ich würde wenigstens auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten und aus "gecheater" "gecheatet" machen.

Ansonsten find ich solche Sprüche allgemein recht lahm. 3/10


----------



## El Homer (17. Februar 2009)

9/10 für das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein Punkt abzug für die kleine aber feine Werbung unten rechts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=8/10


----------



## Aromat05 (18. Februar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

0/10
Boooh!


----------



## kumbo (18. Februar 2009)

schlicht aber gut. da ich aber keine sendungen gucke, finde ich den herrn house auch net so pralle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

beide Bilder find ich super, aber eins würde reichen. Beide zusammen wirken überladen, daher nur 9/10


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Hübsch, selbstgemacht? Errinert mich an die Visualisierung meines Media Players wenn er sich mal wieder aufhängt.
8/10


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

ja, selbst gemacht. Photoshop sei dank ist das nichtmal sehr schwer.

7/10. Das Plüschi-Vieh mag ich nicht, aber ich seh eh nurnoch den Text.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

9/10

wenn du die fiont noch ein bissel deutlicher hervorheben kannst

gibt es ne 10

aber net zu doll hervorheben nur ein bissel^^


----------



## Aromat05 (19. Februar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totaku (20. Februar 2009)

5/10 hab kein premiere also ist giga wayne^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Februar 2009)

ka was das darstellen soll 3/10


----------



## Biggus (22. Februar 2009)

1/10 weil viel zu groß


----------



## the Coon (22. Februar 2009)

8/8 für beides

Apropos; falls jemand nicht weiss; von wo mein Avatar und meine Signatur stammen...
Das Av zeigt Rally Vincent aus dem Anime: "Gunsmith Cats" und die Signatur schildert einen kurzen Dialog zwischen Rally und May; wärend ein Verbrecher ein kleines Problemchen hat....xd


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

5/10 irgendwie find ich das nid wirklich lustig oder spannend :/
vlt als film ganz nett aber nur so als text najo^^


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

10/10

Meine Signatur hat übrigens Kangrim gemacht, hier nochmal ein grosses Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

..kangrim^^

9/10 aber nur weil ich soul eater nicht gucke^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Sieht an sich gut aus, aber kenne den Zusammenhang ned. 8/10


----------



## Topperharly (26. Februar 2009)

für den spruch gibts scho mal 7/10 da ich die bilde rnet kenne bleibts auch bei 7/10^^


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

...naja...witzig?
dann noch zu groß...max. 200px höhe

4/10


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

sehr schön gemacht, gefällt mir gut. Ich mag aber kein Sonic bzw. so Kinderzeug (ist nur meine eigene Meinung, bitte nicht übel nehmen). Das soll aber die Bewertung nicht beeinflussen. 

10/10

btw: Beowulf321 deine Sig finde ich auch super, lediglich die Umsetzung...gezeichnet finde ich es nicht so toll, aber das Spiel liebe ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Nimmue den Hinweiß nehm ich mir glatt zu Herzen. Wurde geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Februar 2009)

4/10, weil würde ich dein Nick nu ned kennen, würd ichs nicht lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

der text ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sig find ich nett...eine schönere art des char-zu-schau-stellens und nich immer die balken..

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

10/10, weil <3 Sonic ^^


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

10/10 der spruch is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2009)

9/10 
(weiß, dass meine langweilig und schlecht ist)^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (27. Februar 2009)

4/10, weil ich tauren mag ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Der Smiley mit dem Schild ist ein wenig ausgelutscht, den Spruch rechts find ich auch nicht so toll. Mittig würde das ganze nochmal besser aussehen, außerdem mag ich Signaturen, welche selbstgemacht sind. Daher bekommst du von mir gnädige

* 5/10*


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Ui das is stylisch!

*10/10*


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

5/10

Ganz normal eben


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Karu, ich mag den Vogel!

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. Februar 2009)

2/10, weil langweilig mittlerweile


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

+ sieht sehr hübsch aus
+ die Schrift gefällt mir
+ die verspielten Bögen

- die Elfinnen sind leicht verpixelt, was etwas den Gesamteindruck trübt

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Is nicht in der Mitte. Ninjas sind veraltet als Signatur.

5/10


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Neue Sig,neues Glück.
So,zu deiner,das Bild ist ja nicht selbstgemacht,das Zitat haut mich nu nicht weg,6/10,fürs Bild.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Thor ist kuhl. Das Motiv ist annehmbar. Der schwarze Rand ist scheiße.
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (3. März 2009)

die große leere

10/10^^


----------



## Alion (3. März 2009)

7/10

leider etwas alt. Aber dennoch witzig. Zum letzten "klick": Das  ist definitiv ein alter Hut.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (5. März 2009)

5/10 


wow-signatur wie 80% der leute hier


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

Wirkt irgendwie bissle leer

6/10


----------



## Abrox (5. März 2009)

3/10 Der Song geht voll auf die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2009)

-2 Weil man auf nen Link klicken muss und ich extra dafür Itunes stoppe, weil ich es hasse, Youtube (wenns nen Youtube-link is)und Itunes gleichzeitig zu hörn.

-8 Da Seite nicht aufgeht

0/10


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2009)

Naja standard...

4/10


----------



## AkiraSun (6. März 2009)

9/10 Schlicht und Stylisch. Nich auf den erstenblick ersichtlich leicht mysteriös *g*


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2009)

...gelb, aba schön 8/10


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Den Rand ist alles was du gemacht hast oder?
5/10


----------



## Maladin (6. März 2009)

7/10 Anime .. hmm .. die Motion Blurr Effekte haben was


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

10/10
Nice sig,sieht gut aus und der Satz ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (7. März 2009)

9/10 Super Band auch wenn ich das letzte album net so doll fand =)


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

nicht lustig
1 von 1000den "du bist dumm" achievment signaturen.
0/10


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Die ersten beiden Sätze sind köstlich. 8/10!


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Tauren haben Style xD

6/10


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Bisschen groß, Armory Signaturen
Netter quote
----------------------------------------------
4/10


----------



## Haxxler (8. März 2009)

Joa irgendwie halt standard. Das Zitat rettet es ein klein wenig. 6/10


/edit: der doofe Razyl war vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für den gibts aber auch nur 6/10 weil ich LP nich so dolle find.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. März 2009)

Interessantes Bild, ich kann nicht erkennen wer das sein soll, *aber* er trägt ne Maske. ---> Superheld oder Superschurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 gefällt mir.


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

Der Sprucht simmt vollkommen aber etwas wenig.

6/10


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Mag diese Linkin Park song ned... Aber des Pic is toll :> 8/10


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Hmm
Hmmm
Anime...
hmm
7/10 dennoch :>


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

ahh ich hab so lust dir was schlechtes zu geben aber bei LP kanns doch nur 10/10 sein


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

hehe, cooler spruch 
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

naja allavatar langweilig,
spruch gut 7/10


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

Hm kommt irgendwie so pseudo rebellisch rüber. Nach dem Motto, hauptsache jedem mitteilen, dass man anders sein will.

5/10


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

10/10 hammer geil!!


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Naja allvatar...
4/10 sorry


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja allvatar...
> 4/10 sorry


jo kein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für dich gibts aber 9/10
Mag Linkin Park.


----------



## Zonalar (10. März 2009)

Seh ich zuoft... aber trotzdem, da mir der Taure auf dem Bild so gefällt :>
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2009)

3/10 da ichs doof find aber +1 weils selber gemacht ist^^


----------



## Gandarr (11. März 2009)

joa sieht spaßig aus, gefällt mir 
08/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2009)

amory llink 
3/10


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2009)

Keine Bilde...
Der Text geht so. Geb dir ne 6/10.

Und wehe ich werd vollgeflamed^^


----------



## LordSirius (13. März 2009)

5/10
Irgentwie hat das was aber irgentwie auch nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. März 2009)

Hi,

hm, von wem ist das Bild in deiner Signatur?
Siehr mir sehr nach Victoria Frances aus, kann aber auch falsch liegen.

Naja, 10/10, ich mags.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

XDDD
9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (13. März 2009)

Ist ok 5/10


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. März 2009)

Rammstein geht so, 

der Spruch is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## LordSirius (13. März 2009)

8/10

Cooler Spruch xD
der rest is auch gut


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2009)

gefällt und ich mag Nagetiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

Ah! Rosaria^^Hab mir alle Folgen angeschaut^^Aber ziemlich schweinisch der Anime hrhrhr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Spruch is auch ned schlecht 
9/10


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## Assari (14. März 2009)

6/10

Der Taure gefällt mir


----------



## Dextra17 (14. März 2009)

oO
Nicht so der Bringer 5/10


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

10/10 

smart gefällt mir


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich Animes nicht soo mag:
6.5/10 dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (14. März 2009)

Linkin Park ist immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## LordSirius (15. März 2009)

10/10
cooler spruch und nettes bild ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Hmm irgendwie find ich das Bild abstoßend :/
3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

1000/10


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

iwie bissle emolike

5/10


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

5/10
halt ne wow charanzeige


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Quotes - toll
Videos - nice
Bild - nicht da
-----------------------
7/10


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

war früher lp fan, bis sie anfingen mist zu produzieren - 7/10


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war früher lp fan, bis sie anfingen mist zu produzieren - 7/10


Ach quatsch,acuh "Minutes to midnight" ist toll und ich finds super das sie ihren Stil mal veränderten :>
so 7/10 nomma für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

8/10
Linkin Park war mal besser...


----------



## Zonalar (16. März 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, was deine Sig zeigen soll... aber sieht schön aus :> Aber ich komme nit umhin, dir nur ne 6/10 zu geben.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den Rand ist alles was du gemacht hast oder?
> 5/10


Hab meine Meinung noch nicht geändert.


----------



## LordSirius (17. März 2009)

8/10
hmm joar ganz nett ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Nett
9/10 :>


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. März 2009)

Leider kein Linken Park Fan
und sieht recht Monoton aus

4/10


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

hat irgentwie was würde mal sagen  7/10, mir gefällt der Tiger =)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. März 2009)

Den hab ich seid gestern <3 Ich kleb im Sattel schon den ganzen Tag

7/10 für deine Sig soweit du sie selbst gemacht hast ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

leider nicht^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> iwie bissle emolike
> 
> 5/10


buhuuu ich mags nicht emo genant zu werden *ritzritz*


7/10


----------



## LordSirius (20. März 2009)

6/10

irgentwie komisch


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. März 2009)

Deine Signatur macht mir Angst. 7/10 (weil ich nicht jeden Tag sowas sehe)

(Meine Sig nicht zu groß?!) Kommt mir so vor.. :7


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

mhm lord of the weed °.^  8/10


----------



## LordSirius (21. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> brrr Winter mhm hat buffed mal wieder meine sigi gekillt??? <-- Jup Haben wir. Gruss, Carcharoth. <--xD ich wusste es ;D



xD 10/10
sieht nett aus ^^






Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Deine Signatur macht mir Angst. 7/10 (weil ich nicht jeden Tag sowas sehe)




was macht dir daran angst? o.O


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

noch gruseliger 8/10


----------



## Illuminatos (21. März 2009)

Ne sehr ehrliche Meinung von dir. ( Insofern sich diese Signatur auf dich beziehen sollte)

7 / 10

Grüße


----------



## LordSirius (21. März 2009)

10/10
sehr geil


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

noch gruseliger 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2009)

"animation not found"
schade.

Ansonsten 6/10. Gleichgültigkeit...nja...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

7/10

das bild sieht lustig aus^^


----------



## Alion (23. März 2009)

5/10 na ja.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2009)

nett 8/10


so jetzt klappt das vid


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2009)

9/10
Dit ist mal ne Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (24. März 2009)

8/10 

der spruch is cool und ich denke ma deine signatur von lotr is ma nich standart ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

10/10

sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2009)

stimmt leider :S

7/10


----------



## Alion (25. März 2009)

Das Bild sieht recht nice aus.

7/10


----------



## Illuminatos (25. März 2009)

Der Spruch ist in ordnung. 

6 / 10

Grüße


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2009)

10/10 kann bei lp nichts anderes geben^^


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

Ich mag einfach ein Bild in der Sig, sonst ist es keine richtige Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Landral (25. März 2009)

Ja dann schiebe ich doch meine Signatur hier auch einmal für eine Bewertung rein (siehe unten^^)


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## mod26 (25. März 2009)

8/10 da ich kein HdR fan bin aber die sig is cool gemacht =)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

8/10

sieht gut aus


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

njoa es gibt bessere.

7/10


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

bild ist gut 9/10
waere 10/10 wenm ich mir sicher waere das es selbstgemacht ist


----------



## Klunker (26. März 2009)

mhm 7/10


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

ich steh nicht so auf diesen Style, aber für 5/10 reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bild ist gut 9/10
> waere 10/10 wenm ich mir sicher waere das es selbstgemacht ist



ich kann dir versichern das es selbs gemacht is, oder muss ich dir schritt für schritt screen schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10 mag die farbe nit so


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

nene^^
10/10


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

9/10

der Text sagt doch mal was aus


----------



## Tiferio (26. März 2009)

8/10

ich mag winterquellsäbler nich so aber sonst ises cool^^


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

Tiferio schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> ich mag winterquellsäbler nich so aber sonst ises cool^^




naja ich mag ihn schon, hat lange genug gedauert, den Ruf dafür zu farmen.. Aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.

Deine Sig gefällt mir nicht so, bei den Standarteinstellungen ist das helbe gelb auf dem grauen Hintergrund schlecht zu erkennen und ich mag Chuck Norris Witze auch nicht so. Deshalb 3/10


----------



## Error2000 (26. März 2009)

Die Farbe is nicht so mein Ding aber trotzdem 8/10.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. März 2009)

Ich mag Freidenker. 7/10.Mir fehlen die Bilder.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

ueberfuellt, aber nett.
6/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. März 2009)

Lieber voll als leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

kann ich nicht soviel mit anfangen... 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## Craked89 (27. März 2009)

netter text
7/10


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

10/10

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

9/10

Schrift gefällt mir ned so ganz  ; >


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Och naja... WoW chars halt, nicht prickelnd...

4/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Achnee schonwieder Startrek... Ich werds mir trotzdem ned anschauen Selor^^obwohl ich weiss, dass die Sendung gut is, hab ich schon genug zu tun^^

5/10


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

sieht lustig aus, aber für mehr als 7/10 reichts nicht


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

WoW Signatur, weils eine Selbstgemachte ist 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2009)

total scheisse-sinnlos brutal
0/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2009)

10/10
Super Aussage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2009)

amory naja aber trotzdem gut
9/10


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

9/10
Netter Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (29. März 2009)

4/10
Das Bild find ich nicht so schön und bin kein großer Zelda-fan *flame on* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. März 2009)

Bild ist gut, Spruch nicht so, 7/10


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

2/10

nicht so mein Fall


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

ganz okay 6/10


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

2/10

allvatar standard Signatur .............Bääääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. März 2009)

Zwar kein großer Zeldafan aber die Sig gefällt mir und SNES ist eh immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

9/10

nettes Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. März 2009)

mhm irgetnwie überladen   5/10


----------



## Celdaro (29. März 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

9.9 periodisch/10


----------



## Alion (29. März 2009)

9/10 Sehr geiler Spruch.


----------



## Klunker (29. März 2009)

k.a was das ist Oo sieht aus wie en spielplatz mit kiddeys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag einfach mal 6/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Night falls (29. März 2009)

Mhm... Semi gute Band - semi gute Wertung -> 5/10


----------



## Landral (29. März 2009)

5/10 .... nett aber kann irgendwie nicht richtig was mit anfangen


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Da gibts nicht lange zu überlegen... 10/10

ich mag Lotr und die Sig ist einfach super gemacht


----------



## Night falls (29. März 2009)

Extrem schlicht -> 4/10

cmon - rage!


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2009)

5/10


----------



## Tade (30. März 2009)

5/10
Erster Spruch: gut! Zitat: ganz witzig! Aber irgendwas fehlt...


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Zweiteilige Signatur.
Erstes Bildchen: 10/10 - mein Lieblingsbild. Lass ich mir als Mage vom Dienst bald auf ein Shirt drucken oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genial

Zweiter Teil: Zitate sind toll. Bringt einem zum Nachdenken. 8/10

Summa Summarum: 18/20 was automatisch *9/10* heißt


----------



## Scharamo (30. März 2009)

Da ich den den Satz nicht besonders gut finde und das Bild nix besonders ist bekommst

5/10

kannst dir ja ehn nix von kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

// offtopic : warum findest desn satz nich gut? nunja, subjektive meinungsbildung und so, aber in IT kreisen sehr beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

Da der letzt beitrag OT war bewerte ich die Sig von Scharamo.

1/10

Der übliche Rechtschreibfehler Spruch und unten Gildenwerbung.


----------



## Celdaro (30. März 2009)

mhm 8/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

3/10 mit gefällt der text nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber +2 weil bild selber gemacht ist = 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

5/10

ganz nett


----------



## Celdaro (30. März 2009)

bissl z usimpel find i >.<

5/10


----------



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

4/10

irgendwie nich so ganz mein Fall


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

So ein Bildchen seines Chars ist irgendwie nichts besonderes. Hat jeder 3. im Forum...
Von Bild selber her siehts auch ein bissl eintönig aus.

4 /10


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

Hat mein Selbstwertgefühl gestärkt, da ich keines der Wörter nachschlagen musste.

Dafür gibts von mir 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2009)

Kann nix damit anfangen ;P

4/10


----------



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

4/10

bisschen überladen für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Thraslon (30. März 2009)

spricht mich an, 8,5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2009)

Sprüche sind ganz nett 6/10

Edit: Habe bei mir ein kleineres Bild genommen davor wars wirklich zu groß


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

gute bands 
sind aber nid wirklich gleich gross oder schön aufgestellt
gibt tozdem 8/10 weils 3 hammer bands sind die alle in meiner top 10 sind


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

Nettes Wallpaper und der Spruch ist auch fein... Trifft meinen Geschmack recht gut.

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

geil xD
Snake-on-a-plane^^


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

10/10
i mag den spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (31. März 2009)

2/10

... wegen Werbung, aber +3 weil nette Textur = *5/10*


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

10/10^^

naja...werbung weil viele immer rumflamen:
" wo finde ich texturen bla bla blubber" etc >.<


----------



## Landral (31. März 2009)

7/10

... relativiere meinen Post weil mir der Communitygedanke gefällt! Sah ich vorher nicht so .... insofern sry^^

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

immernoch 10/10

hab einfach mein bild verlinkt und fertig xD


----------



## Alion (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## LordSirius (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

man du erschreckst mich immer wieder
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

roqs killen stoffis
und mein dk twink tötet roqs .. 

aber pvp twinks sind lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles unter 80 ist lame ...

najo gibt ehm 8/10 weil dk's wirklich einfach sind ... (roq vs wl aber leider auch ..)


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

9/1o


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

mhm 6/10^^


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

lol^^


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

hat seinen style... 7/10 (bin aber schnell zu beeindurcken xD)

und flamed nicht über meine einfallslosigkeit ;D
immo fällt mir nix besseres ein, ich such nen bild^^


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

3/10

dein Kleiner Spruch brachte nur ein 2 sekündiges Lächeln auf meine Lippen ...also mehr als schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

7/10 

ich ich steh ned grade auf Zelda aber is ganz gut


----------



## Lisaya (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Landral (1. April 2009)

5/10


Nicht so mein Fall.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

10/10

Sehr schön ..guter Style..gefällt mir ...saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edith: So hab mich nach langem Hin & Her für eine neue Sig entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nimmue (1. April 2009)

8/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> roqs killen stoffis
> und mein dk twink tötet roqs ..
> 
> aber pvp twinks sind lame
> ...


what?
wie bitte?
achja eines hab ich verstanden 
alles unter 80 ist lame ...
korrigiere
alles pvp ist lame


@ vorposter 7/10


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Der erste Spruch gefällt mir sehr gut, zweiteres verstehe ich nicht.
7/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

10/10 
Shika


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Shika > alles! 

Deine muss ich nicht nochmal bewerten, oder?
...tsss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vertseht das Quote gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe damit insgesamt 9/10 - ich mag das xD in Signaturen, Namen, Fliestexten und Thread-Titeln nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

over ninethousand 
"How troublesome"
<<<3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. April 2009)

Immer noch 10/10 für die geniale Aussage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Das Bild ist überragend, der Spruch bzw. das Motto auch gut.
Also was habe ich für eine Wahl? Die Sigantur ist nicht überladen, wirkt bodenständig und ist fehlerfrei.

10/10!


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

gibt einfach nichts dazu zu sagen diesmal 1337/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

nicht stimmig, finde ich 6/10


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. April 2009)

find ich ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Hmm, die Musik ist nicht mein Fall. Das Zitat aber ganz witzig und nicht nur für den Retri eine ehemalige Wahrheit (bzw. für die anderen Skillungen, auf die ich anspiele, immernoch eine Wahrheit^^).

8/10


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Dass ich mit deiner Musik einverstanden bin, weisst du ja.
Und mit Nietzsche auch.
Ich weiss, das ist kleinfieselei aber mir wirkt das Zitat zu lang.
Irgendwo noch einen absatz, dann passt's.
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

10/10 ei paar minuspuntke wegen dem oben mit hdro aber weniger als 10/10 kanns trotzdem nicht sein


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Man sollte sich auf eine Größe & hintergrundfarbe festlegen
(P.S.: Das kann ich dir machen, wenn du willst. PN me!)

Da mich die ungereimtheit stört aber die Bands, vorallem letztere, überragend sind...
Argh. 8,5/10!


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

1k/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

5/10
nichts berauschend...


----------



## Nimmue (3. April 2009)

9/10
mal kein bild, nice^^ nur 1-2 sprüche haben den minuspunkt ausgemacht ^^


----------



## Landral (3. April 2009)

9/10

Das was der fehlende Weichzeichner bei den Frisuren an Minus "produziert" macht der wirklich gute Spruch wieder weg. Gefällt mir gut!

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ist echt TOP! 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

klingt doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei mmer den taliban schuld geben au nid das richtige ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 weils nur ein zitat von ner anderen person ist und somit selbstgemacht auser dme quote vornedrann nix is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 für kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. April 2009)

Spruch ist gut und das Bild sowieso, du kleiner Künstler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

5/10

bisschen langweilig für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Rodney (3. April 2009)

Zitat top, Bild find ich nicht gut.

5/10


----------



## eaglestar (3. April 2009)

7/10

+ Stimmig mit dem AvatarBild
-  Englisch verstehtevtl. nicht jeder ^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. April 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (3. April 2009)

8/10

googl is dein freund =D


----------



## Tabuno (3. April 2009)

naja hält sich in grenzen sry 3/10


----------



## Assari (3. April 2009)

und nochmal 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

"Pipmen".. was heisst das? Wenn er Piepen* meint, find ichs lustig^^
9/10


----------



## Assari (4. April 2009)

Also meine Signa is ne Anspielung auf den diesjährigen Aprilscherz in WoW

Dort sollte man sein Mount/Reittier "pimpen" können, d.h aufmotzen, zB dem Reittier eine Rüstung verpassen oder ein Schild an die Seite kleben etc.


BTT:

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

8/10
hast n rechtschreibfehler drinn^^ 
sonst 9/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

8/10
n1 Spruch^^


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

9/10
amory links sind langweilig aber guter zitat


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Nunja, schon lustig. Aber da fehlt was... 
 zu dem roten Text: Jeder Mensch sollte so sein, wie er ist. 

8/10


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

3/10

hm nur ein Zitat, was nich mal von Benji selbst ist


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

7/10! schicker tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nette sprüche aber leider kein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Die Band ist sehr gut 10/10
aber -1, weil es bessere Lieder gibt
=9/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. April 2009)

12345678 da ich nid weis wies weitergeht bekommst 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne mag solche kill mich kämpe gegen mich u.s.w links nid  darum gabs -2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (5. April 2009)

5/10

die federn oder was auch immer sieht einfach viel zu "durchwühlt" aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2009)

6/10 irgendwie sprichts mich nicht an


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

hmmm 7/10


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Alleine schon weil du den Brute Link in deiner Sig hast 8/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

stimmt 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (6. April 2009)

Naja find Anime einfach Spitze
deshalb 9/10!


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

sieht toll aus gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 weil ich Battelforge nicht richtig kenne


----------



## Assari (6. April 2009)

10/10

Absolut Spitze *gg*


----------



## Klunker (6. April 2009)

mhm 5/10 spricht mich irgentwie net so an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

8/10

sieht gut aus ...(wenn i mich recht erinner net selbst gemacht oder?? wenn ja gabs deswegen 2Punkte abzug, wenn doch selbst gemacht gibt es volle points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

6/10 

spricht mich nicht an irgendwie ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

erste find ich gut 
2te is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find dein ava aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da ich nid ava bewerten soll ehm

8/10


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

cool 9/10


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

pöser Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

Erstes Zitat Lustig 2te Naja aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mina10/10


sieht verdammt gut aus einzigstes Manko is die größe nach meinem Geschmack en tickel zu klein finde man kann nur ganz schlecht die details erkennen aber des is nur mein geschmack halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. April 2009)

10/10 viel muehe gegeben


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

jo ok mahc ihc mal eben anders 7/10


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

gay!


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

ich klicke nich efinach auf links 


und schwule sind auch nur menschen ich ibn zwar nicht schwul aber nur mal so!


0/10


----------



## Error2000 (6. April 2009)

irgendwie witzig

8/10


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

7/10
mag WoW nicht so... Battle Forge ist okee


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alleine schon weil du den Brute Link in deiner Sig hast 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

4/10


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## LordSirius (6. April 2009)

10/10 find ich geil


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

15/10 !!!


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

naja geht so ne gute 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

najo ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 ist aber bisle zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

9/10 auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

hier bekommst 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

8/10
Aber kein Kommentar dazu. Muahaha.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

hmm nen spielplatz mit kiddis ..
hmm ...
5/10 spricht mich irgendwie nid an


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

7/10 

Finde den Spruch genial, nur leider sagt mir das Bild nix ;P

(würde ich deinen Ava bewerten müssen würdest du 10/10 bekommen)


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Hm... armory und 0815 wow dingens aber du bistn brute zocker =D
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ava würd 9 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sig nur 4/10 allvatar und co ist mir relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bild ist selbstgemacht mit dem typ aus devil may cry 4 (nero)

oller zwischenposter
5/10 zu gross ! :=) und die 5 punkte hast wegen den zitaten


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> @ Mina10/10
> 
> 
> sieht verdammt gut aus einzigstes Manko is die größe nach meinem Geschmack en tickel zu klein finde man kann nur ganz schlecht die details erkennen aber des is nur mein geschmack halt
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

8/10
Yeah Captain America and the Justice League (So hieß das doch was auch mal im Fernsehen lief oder?^^) aber der Hintergrund, der passt irgendwie nicht so xD


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

hmmm sagen wir mal 7/10, obwohls Werbung ist!


----------



## LordSirius (7. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Stößt mich ab...
3/10 sry


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ava würd 9 geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu Über mir:

Battleforge is nicht so mein Ding... Und dann auch nur so eine plumpe Werbung dafür... Naja - Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Der Ava ist aber allemal top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2/10


Achja: Edit fragt, wie man eigentlich Bilder von seinem PC in die Signatur bekommt? Bei ihr steht dann immer was von Fehlgeschlagen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

imagehack und co hochladen
dann [.img][./img] (ohne punkt ..)
davor und dahiner
fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> imagehack und co hochladen
> dann [.img][./img] (ohne punkt ..)
> davor und dahiner
> fertig
> ...



Ich probiers nochmal... Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Dein link funzt nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/10


----------



## Landral (7. April 2009)

2/10


... nicht individuell und Werbung

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## forteanine (7. April 2009)

/


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

forteanine schrieb:


> /



du sollst eine bewertung postenn ( z.B.  6/10) ....


0/10, weil du keine signatur hast


----------



## Error2000 (7. April 2009)

4/10

Finde Böhse Onkelz einfach kacke!


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

6/10

Übergang nich sehr gelungen


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

bild schaut ganz cool aus
der text ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt 7/10


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

8/10

Spruch ok

aber Bild^^ kA was das ist


----------



## Vartez (8. April 2009)

der spruch is genial XDDDDD

egoshooter mag ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

wie schon gesagt eigentlich ganz gutes bild aber tu render mal einarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

dmc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

10/1o

hammer geil xD Pinguine <3


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Der Dialog ist recht witzig

Crossfire kenn ich ned

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

1/10 
ava würd vieeel mehr g eben aber dieses langweilige autofight game suxx einfach :<


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/10
> ava würd vieeel mehr g eben aber dieses langweilige autofight game suxx einfach :<



Abwarten... arbeite gerade an meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

1/10 so leid es mir tut,aber der Link geht nichtmehr und das Browserspiel ist... öhem.. schlecht^^


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

10/10 lp ftw^^

Portgas D. Ace deine signatur überschreitet die maximalhöhe von 200(?) ^^

EDITH sagt jetz is die sig weg oO


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/10
> ava würd vieeel mehr g eben aber dieses langweilige autofight game suxx einfach :<






Razyl schrieb:


> 1/10 so leid es mir tut,aber der Link geht nichtmehr und das Browserspiel ist... öhem.. schlecht^^






Celdaro schrieb:


> 10/10 lp ftw^^
> 
> Portgas D. Ace deine signatur überschreitet die maximalhöhe von 200(?) ^^
> 
> EDITH sagt jetz is die sig weg oO



so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

8/10

besser als diese mybrutkasten kacke


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> so besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



VIEEEEELLLLLL besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> VIEEEEELLLLLL besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

so nu gibts 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dat video kenn ich schon ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so nu gibts 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wartest du auch schon so sehnsüchtig auf die neuen Folgen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

One Piece 538 -.- ja tu ich :<


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

naja... dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=3160 vlt passenderer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damit wir beim Thema bleiben:

7/10


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

5/10 
Hab ich nie gross geguckt. Haut mich nicht vom Stuhl, aber ich auch nicht schlecht. Deshalb neutral.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

2/10

Halt irso kiddies aufm playground oo

Was soll das eigtl sein?


----------



## LordSirius (8. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Ach du..meine..

-100/10


----------



## loraywow2 (8. April 2009)

0/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

MyBrute...

1/10


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ace die flammensau^^  8/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

8 /10 

Dood?


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

genau Dood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 link clickörn ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Hmm
7/10 weils knuffig aussieht o_O


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

10/10

Mister Obamas Sig is Geil! LINKIN PARK Oo


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2009)

7/10 netter zitat aber nunja


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

hmm nette Zitate,aber nur Text,kein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

mochte ich früher sehr gerne =) 7/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Landral (8. April 2009)

1/10

.... mag den Spruch nicht

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

hmm
nett
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

6/10 linkin park gefiel & gefällt


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

4/10 ...   5 zusammenhanglose Sätze, die anscheinend witzig sein sollen..


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

0/10... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

endlich mal wer, den ich noch ned bewertet habe ^^

8/10


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Finde ich ganz hübsch wobei die Kantenglättung nicht optimal ist.

Den Satz darunter finde ich genial.

8/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

nvidia, lg, firefox, wow, viva, scrubs, hdr, STAR WARS!, Red Bull, McD., AUSTRIA! uuuund: Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice

9/10


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

One Piece und Anime = TOP!

10/10


----------



## LordSirius (9. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

ähm... wie soll ich sagen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, gewöhnungsbedürftig triffts am besten

4/10


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

I don´t like animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem:
5/10


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

8/10 weil es besser lieder gibt Razyl^^


----------



## Robi0603 (9. April 2009)

5/10


Dumm gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Naja 6/10 so lustig ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Weil duz 2 Links für eine Seite hast.... 4/10


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

10/10 einfach geil!


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10 weil kein Bild aber sonst ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Hexer ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht noch ein Bildchen

7/10


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Manga-Anime Kram kann ich nicht leide.
Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Finde ich cool.

Hasse das ganze Edith Geschrei auch.

8/10


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Öhm naja... 
4/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

10/10
LP ftw^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Hehe

8/10


----------



## Landral (9. April 2009)

8/10

... mal ein Sig-Spruch den ich wirklich gut finde.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Find ich sehr schick, bis auf Gollum oO

8/10


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Netter Spruch.

8/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

wie gesagt, nice

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

9/10 
pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. April 2009)

Ich geb ma 7 Punkte,ganz nett und so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

was soll das sein? stofftier auf teile oder was?^^
3/10


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Hab ich glaub ich schon bewertet.. 7/10

Lass Chopi in Ruhe


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (11. April 2009)

Katze ist genial^^ 7/10


----------



## LordSirius (11. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Büsschen von der Größenänderung unscharf geworden ^^

7/10


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

öhm ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## LordSirius (11. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ekelhaft.. 0/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

-3/10

<- katzen-haar allergie


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd, um das zu verstehen, oder das ist für mich einfach nicht lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

4/10


----------



## LordSirius (12. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Ayi (12. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

5/10^^
(idefix bonus lol)


----------



## Megamage (12. April 2009)

Naja...Normal halt, ne?

4/10 

Allvater.com Char Signaturen hat jeder


----------



## LordSirius (12. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

das is ne coole idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

0/10

teddy unlustig & der andere driss is auch kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

du bist ja fies ^^

9/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

> Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist Freeware, sprich, man kann sie kostenlos nutzen.
> Allerdings ist sie nicht Open Source, d.h. man darf sie nicht verändern oder in veränderter Form veröffentlichen.




10000000/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach nur geil


----------



## Landral (13. April 2009)

4/10 

... pack ein stimmiges Bild dazu und die Bewertung steigt sicher


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

10/10 schick schick


----------



## Landral (13. April 2009)

thx und für dich 8/10

... ist mal was anderes und ganz witzig^^

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Gollum roxx, 10/10!


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Technobase...2 Punkte,für die Asciilinie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Deathnote best... 10/10


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

0/10
find ich irgentwie net schön sry


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Find meine Sig jetzt auch Toller O.O


----------



## Landral (13. April 2009)

3/10

... ohne den schwarzen Hintergrund hat sie mir ein klein wenig besser gefallen


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

10/10 für die ludolfs und -100/10 für die pvp twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

8/10
guter spruch^^


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

5/10

Finde deinen Namen irgendwie komisch.

Aber der Spruch hat was wahres. Wobei auch andere Klassen ganz gut wipen können.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Publicons gehn auffen Sack,die Sprüche sind zwar "geklaut",aber nett.
6/10


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

<3  Deathnote    9/10   (da gibts trotzdem bessere DN-Sigs)


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

10/10 einfach nur LOL


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

0/10 ... sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

10/10 

die is geil


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Humpf die Bumpf. 6/10


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

3/10

.. solche und ähnliche kenne ich schon genügend (Bsp. _Kiffen macht Gleichgültig! Na und?!_), sry

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Ich bin kein Warhammer fan,zudem hast du das Logo gleich 2x drinne und das andere ist wohl eine art Armory...
4/10 sry


----------



## Landral (15. April 2009)

10/10

... aber nicht wegen LP sondern der +9k Posts^^ ... Spaß


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

wuah, ich glaub dich durfte ich noch nie bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird ja langsam langweilig, wenn man immer die gleichen bewerten muss ^^

auf jeden fall ganz klar 15/10 ^^ erklärungen bedarf dies hoffentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (15. April 2009)

Edit: Ups, zu langsam. Geiler Spruch, 9/10 ^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

wen hast du denn jetzt bewertet Gothmorg? o.O

0/10


----------



## Gothmorg (15. April 2009)

Nach meinem Edit dich ^^
Hab nur nicht direkt geantwortet und die andren beiden Antworten haben sich dann dazwischengeschoben ^^


----------



## Lisaya (15. April 2009)

3/10
Ich mag dieses Spiel einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

2/10


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Sprüche sind gut, bilder mit den Chars find ich allerdings langweilig.
6/10


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

Großer Herr der Ringe Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

> Ein Teil von jener Kraft, Die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft! - Mephisto, Faust I, Goethe



Das kommt auch in einem Song von In Extremo vor.
Das 2. versteh ich leider nicht...

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

15/10


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

9/10

gefällt mir gefällt mir wirklich

beide sprüche sauber und dat pic net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

7/10 
das bild ist nicht mein ding aber sonst klasse


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2009)

ist mir zu wirr aufgebaut
und rofl du nub meinst ich red jemals deutsch lol ich bin imba tse l2p !

das mit den tod bla bla blub find ich gut

darum gibts 4/10 rest find ich nid so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

6/10

Der Spruch ist gut und an der Sig haste bestimmt auch lange gebaut aber naja Anime halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

10/10  crank 2 GEIL XD


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

10/10

Ich mags


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2009)

Minas???bis du dat?

bild is genial gibt ne 9/10 aber nichtsdestotrotz is die sig zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

10/10 einfach klasse, das bild mag ich


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Minas???bis du dat?



Nope..schade..dachte das bild hat keiner..nun muss ich ein neues suchen ^^
ich vollpfosten..auf der seite is ja das gleiche bild.....>.<



Doppel post !


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Höre sowohl Ayo Technology als auch viele Songs von Lil wayne,gibt ne 8/10 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw,bei mir gibts ja kaum was zu bewerten^^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

naja, nicht soo toll 4/10


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

5/10 

bissel öde


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

"Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass du was gesagt hast. Und nein ich habe keine Altzheimer!"  8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

1/10, so ein durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Wieso durcheinander, das sind einfach nur 3 nicht zusammenhängende Teile in  meiner Sig.

Du hast da genau so ein "durcheinander"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   1/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

9/10 wegen der gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (19. April 2009)

10/10

mehr brauch man nicht sagen..


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Gut gemacht,allerdings mag ich den ollen nicht (Ausserdem findich sie zu groß ._.)
7/10!


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Anime ftw ^^

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Anime ftw not
> 
> 8/10


schön gemacht aber mag kein anime von daher 5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

10/10
"nachtaktiv" ftw


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

*denkt* 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

9/10, fehlendes komma, 1 pkt abzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (20. April 2009)

Is ganz schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2009)

7 / 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

9/10 finds ganz schön paar kleine fehler darum nur 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gehe mal davon aus das es selber gemacht ist ..


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Der Spruch gefällt mir und das Bild ist auch super =D  Hast du das selber gemacht, Mina?   Jedenfalls 10/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. April 2009)

Sorry, ich finde es bissl durcheinander..daher  nur 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Der Spruch gefällt mir und das Bild ist auch super =D  Hast du das selber gemacht, Mina?   Jedenfalls 10/10



ja hab ich selber gemacht ... was erwartest du ich kopier bilder von andern .. lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kukste hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1652236 (die erste version hab ich auch schon gemacht nur musst ich da pause machen wegen wichtigerem xD)


@the vorposter
der text sprengt die max grenze (höhe max 200) ..

das bild ist ganz schön gemacht gefällt mir (selber schon oder? paar ganz kleine fehler fallen mir auf aber sonst genial kp wie lange du das schon machst XD)... aber lil wayne mag ich sowas von gar nid ..
you say lil wayne i say tupac .. wenn rapper dann die richtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum 8/10 für dich und 1/10 für lil wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (21. April 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2009)

immer noch 9/10 aber nimmt mich wunder ob du es selber gemacht hast oda nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

eigentlich ganz hübsch aber anime nervt einfach nur (das gibt abzug ^^ )
6,5/10


----------



## cM2003 (22. April 2009)

kA was das sein soll, aber sieht ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8,5/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. April 2009)

Nicht so mein fall...7,5/10



Minastirit schrieb:


> @the vorposter
> der text sprengt die max grenze (höhe max 200) .. Sorry
> 
> das bild ist ganz schön gemacht gefällt mir (selber schon oder? paar ganz kleine fehler fallen mir auf aber sonst genial kp wie lange du das schon machst XD)... aber lil wayne mag ich sowas von gar nid ..
> ...



Ne ich kanns leider noch nicht so gut wie mein Kumpel..

Und lil wayne kann man nicht mit Tupac vergleichen


Edit: hoffe nun ist es von der große her besser..^^


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Ist ganz nett gemacht,allerdings imo zu groß und lil wayne magsch persönlich nicht.
5/10!


----------



## Bulldudu (22. April 2009)

ziemlich klein !

5/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. April 2009)

Langweilig..<.< 1/10


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

lil wayne mag ich nicht... aber es sieht eig ganz nett aus.. 4/10


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

3/10

zuviel zu unübersichtlich zu groß gefällt mir partout net sry


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. April 2009)

Wie immer ^^ ich mags 10/10


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

2/10

Tut mir ja leid, ich bin zwar ne alte Hopperin aber Lil Wayne geht mal so gar nicht...
Das Bild ist auch einfach nur schlechtes Posing..aber naja..Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Das Bild ist cool.
Der Spruch ist es auch...

Allso 8/10


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

10/10

no comment needed


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

7/10, sieht nett aus


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2009)

lol-zitate, moonkin vids +
9/10


----------



## Celdaro (24. April 2009)

/1
ik mag den spruch^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Sieht echt gut aus.

8/10


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Sieht klasse aus.  Ist das selbstgemacht?   9/10


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> zuviel zu unübersichtlich zu groß gefällt mir partout net sry


Siehe Zitat


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Siehe Zitat



Du solltest dich mehr auf den Inhalt konzentrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10    Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber den Typ mag ich nicht


----------



## _Veressa (24. April 2009)

Zu viel zu lesen, aber


> Ich höre Metal... aber ich habe keinen Spruch nötig der das bezeugt...


das gibt fett +-Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus.  Ist das selbstgemacht?   9/10


Nö, einer aus dem Designthread war so ent mir das zu machen. Hab dafür kein Talent.


Hehe, der Spruch ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

schaut gut aus bin noch am überlegen entweder chopi,minastirit oder kangrim einer von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Celdaro (24. April 2009)

9/10

die wolken find ich persönlich zu extrem^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

acch mario..sowas hab ich lang nimmer gesehn..schaut aber bissl langweilig aus..fehlt nochn spruch ^^ aber sonst 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

7/10, schaut schick aus, aber ich mag ihn halt gar ned ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

9/10

Den Spruch merk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hattest du das letzte mal ne andere? oder hab ich dich noch ned bewertet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kriegst ne 10/10 von mir^^


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

Hattest mich (glaube ich zumindestens)noch nicht erwischt.
Die Signatur habe ich glaube ich schon etwas über ne Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch die selbe Bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (24. April 2009)

10/10
n1^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

10/10 <3 mario


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

ich mag den text drunter aber das Bild is ein klein wenig langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

das bild ist nicht langweilig sondern schlicht!!! *dirnichtmehrbeimaufstandbeistehundtierischschmoll*

6/10


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

@breakingb:  10/10    Da muss man nicht viel kommentieren, alles großartige Bands  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WTF blöder Zwischenposter... ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner Bewertung für breakingb.. aus Trotz!   pff


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

spinnst du? bei mir stehen keine bands *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## _Veressa (25. April 2009)

Mag so Bandkollagen nicht so gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist nen hübsches, schlichtes Bild mit dem richtigen Musikgeschmack.

4/10

Mir fehlt die Aktion =)


----------



## Celdaro (25. April 2009)

10/10
ween dem spruch :p


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Mario als dancer? o_O
5/10


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

vielleicht tanzt der ned, sondern macht einfach nur einen superduperkick^^

die eine 7/10 (oder was gabs das letzte mal?) ^^


----------



## Celdaro (25. April 2009)

blutelfinnen <3
10/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

8/10

das mario-bild ist cool, aber was hat dein nickname damit zu tun?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

10/10 weil hexe und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (endlich konnte ich dich mal bewerten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. April 2009)

Gibt von mir 8/10^^


----------



## Birk (26. April 2009)

8/10    Schick, schick


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. April 2009)

7/10 ganz schön lustig ;D


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

10/10 weil <3 wobei mich der weiße kasten da stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

10/10 Grundpunkte
-5 für Blutelfen
+1 für Schönes Design/schöne Schrift
+1 für Schlichtheit
+0 für schlauen Spruch den jeder hat o.0 xD


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Allein wegen dem Link zur PC Zusammenstellung udn der Pflege die dieser Sticky bekommt 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

8/10
;P selbst gemachtes bild aber mir gefällts halt nid so ;D auch wenn ich cptn america und co fan bin ..


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Ich will endlich mal neue bewerten^^ Dir gab ich das letzte mal glaub ne 9/10 ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Für die "netten" Blutelfen:
10/10 =)


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Die sind beide gar nicht nett *EG*

7/10^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

9/10

Stylistisch sehr schön gemacht und die Sprüche ...sind auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

hast ja ne neue ^^

10/10^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> Stylistisch sehr schön gemacht und die Sprüche ...sind auch gut
> 
> ...


Jup udn wie immer selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2009)

Gibt von mir 10² x 15 : 8 x 2 : 100 x2 - 1 ,25 ^^


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Gut gemacht,aber irgendwas stört mich noch...und da ich keine Lust habe,nachzudenken,was,gebe ich einfach 9/10,kk?


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2009)

einverstanden^^

Das Bild hat ergendwie das gewisse etwas,weiß aber nicht was ;( 9,9/10^^


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

10/10 +50 punkte weils du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


yoko is just s3xy !


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

4/10
ich mag zwar bleach aber in speziell nicht ^^


----------



## _Veressa (29. April 2009)

Langweilig 2/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

0/10 fürs bild
10/10 für den satz
ergibt 5/10^^


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> Stylistisch sehr schön gemacht und die Sprüche ...sind auch gut
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mikroflame schrieb:


> Gibt von mir 10² x 15 : 8 x 2 : 100 x2 - 1 ,25 ^^


Edith Hab mir grade mal die mühe gemacht deine Formel auszurechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre es net einfacher gewesen 6,25 hinzutippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. April 2009)

Verdammt ,merke gerade,dass ich nen kleinen Fehler gemacht hatte ;(

Sollte ne 10/10 werden^^


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

sieht cool aus 9/10


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ein bisschen Witz und selbstironi --> ganz schick aber wirkt optisch etwas langweilig
von daher: 6/10
na dann viel spaß mit dem einem satz von mir^^


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10


----------



## Ayi (30. April 2009)

5/10

der Spruch ist ganz nett, aber etwas langweilig aufgebaut


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

8/10, mag die hintergrundfarbe nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Gibt eine 8/10^^


----------



## Gizmondo (30. April 2009)

Wurde zwar schon oft bewertet, aber trotzdem  9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

7/10

ganz gut


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

3/10^^ die werden langsam fad, diese char teile von irgendwelchen seiten^^


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Hier meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spruch 12/10
Bild      5 /10

Gesammt : 8.5


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

der rahmen is hässlich
und jpg stellt man immer aufn 100% Qulität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst ganz kewl

7,5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Nun gut,der Rahmen ist wirklich geschmackssache.
Mir persönlich gefällt es jedoch etwas mehr,wenn das Bild etwas verschwommener ist. (Wie auch bei dem Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich gebs zu,ich habe von der Band noch nie gehört,aber sieht garnicht so schlim aus ^^ 7.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

1-7/10 such dir ne zahl aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Hm,dann bekommste von mir ne 1-9/10 ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Mai 2009)

Gute Farben und so^^ 8/10

------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

WoW visitenkarte+unlustiger möchtergern erfolg= 1/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

klingt ganz gut najo ich kuk lueber bilder an = 8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Mai 2009)

9/10.

Ergendwas fehlt,ich weiß nicht weiß,aber ergendwas fehlt^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Mhh joa leicht Verpixelt sonst ganz gut nur der Boarder weg oder ganz an den rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

7/10 für die linke 10/10 für die rechte^^


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

7/10 =)


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

9/10
gefällt mir


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Mag keine Anime, sorry : 6/10


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

anime? wo hab ich anime...
4/10 nurn zitat


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid.. hab die Zeile verwechselt...

ps: ( jetzt nicht noch einmal bewerten mich)


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

öhhhhhhm Ich bin kein Großer Herr der Fan und ich kenne die Bücher nicht 

5/10  (Die "Goldene"Mitte ^^)


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> öhhhhhhm Ich bin kein Großer Herr der Fan und ich kenne die Bücher nicht
> 
> 5/10  (Die "Goldene"Mitte ^^)





Uruk schrieb:


> ps: ( jetzt nicht noch einmal bewerten mich)


irgendwas passte da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 8/10 für vartez


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

9/10

Yeah Kronas and friends vs. alle andern

wir haben gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

7/10
keiner mag Petzen xD


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

6/10 ( Schleichwerbung...für einen Thread^^)


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

7/10 

das es auf die absolut genialsten Folgen im ST Universum anspielt 

und zwar die tribbles Folgen in TOS und in DS8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

9/10  Zelda!!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

10/10  Die Sig ist einfach nur awesome


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

10/10

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

zeldaaa wobei ich immer noch finde der gehört nid auf ein pferd ..
find ich aber besser als die cptn america sig darum 9/10 (auch wegen den links)


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

10/10

Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja die is auch wirklich aufwendiger als die Cap sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Link!
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

LP ftw

10/10


----------



## Gizmondo (4. Mai 2009)

Naja n bisschen mager und ich versteh den spruch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

3/10

Irgendwelche Sprüche und Zitate en bissel sehr fad sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Mai 2009)

Jetzt merke ich erst,dass es Link sein soll ;( ^^

10/10. Ich liebe Zelda^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Das Bild gfällt mir sehr gut,
ich kann allerdings kein Spiel/Manga/Anime dazu zuordnen, also 9/10.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Oh ein Zelot 0/10





(7/10 mir fehlt das Bild) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Pah, Hexenjäger, n00b!

7/10, mir wiederum fehlt der Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

soviel text
"les" wer ist tzeentchs? klingt wie ein mann .. igit der soll wo anderst hingreifen. 
das mit dem schaden kann ich auch "hrr hrr" nur heilen konnt ich den etzt nid aber okay ..

kp was ein zelot ist aber ich spiel warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorbote des unheils klingt wie so ein drecks dk .. nur die wahre hölle zählt 

darum gibts ma 7/10 -2 wegen irgend nem typ der mich anfassen will und -1 wegen dk zelot ding


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Ich mag doch keine animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja trotzdem bekommst du ne 7/10 weils ganz gut aussieht


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Dringende Aufklärung nötig.
Viel weiter als der Deathknight und der Zelot könnten zwei MMORPG-Klassen wohl kaum noch auseinander liegen.

Artwork:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zelot repräsentiert den Heiler der Chaos-Menschen.
Tzeench ist der "führende" Gott des Chaos & des Todes.


Der Zelot gilt als Vobote des Unheils, er hat auch einen Spell mit gleichem namen, der einen schwarezn Raben aus Schatten über dem Kopf des Ziels beschwört, der zur Folge hat, dass Zauber mehr schaden anrichten und der Zelot auf dem Vorboten aufbauende Spells verwenden kann.

*Zu deiner Signatur:*
Böhse Onkelz!!
10/10 - rest der Signatur ist mir dann egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei das Bild auch ganz nett ist!

War einer schneller!
LP: 10/10
What I've Done: Linkin Park hat bedeutend bessere Songs und Lyrics als dieses.

Trotzdem gesamt 10/10.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Bin selber schon ziemlich lange ein Warhammer Fan.Zwar seit etwa einen Monat nichtmehr in Warhammer online,aber trotzdem.


9/10. Einen Minuspunkt gibt es,weil ich Dunkelelfen eleganter finde^^


@Rodney

Ist Lineage2. Ein MMORPG von NcSoft (Den typen von Guildwars und Aion).
Auf dem Bild ist ein Kamael abgebildet,eine Rasse die mit der 7th Erweiterung (The Kamael) hinzugefügt wurden^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

8/10

sieht ganz nice aus


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

7/10.


Wenn du mich Aufklärst was der Sinn dahinter ist,gibts evtl mehr^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

@ Rodney 
hmm kay wusst ich nid ;P nie gross gespielt
trozdem lass ich mich nid betatschen von nem gott schon gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposter ehm gibt immer noch gleich viele punkte was waren glaubs 7 oder so? hmmm vergesslich xD


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

10/10

einfach göttlich


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

muss mal wieder neue machen oder die 5 fehler an meiner sig ausbessern hmm .. 
9/10 bekommst hab mir ma den teil 2 vom blog gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde den ganz spannend .. aber ich will trozdem noch kein kind ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1-7/10 such dir ne zahl aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


´Das war deine letze Berwertung zu mir.

9/10.

Ist mein Auge so ungeschult oder wo sind da 5 Fehler? oO^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

n1 pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

3/10
sry aber ne wow visitenkarte is nich so dolle^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

4/10
bisschen schmucklos...


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

3/10, die char teile werden langsam mehr als fad


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> ´Das war deine letze Berwertung zu mir.
> 
> 9/10.
> 
> Ist mein Auge so ungeschult oder wo sind da 5 Fehler? oO^^



1. oberhalb das eies stört mich
2. rechts von dem typ kein schöner übergang -> eis wär angebracht
3. drache ne kleinigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. beim eis selber fehler entdeckt
5. nen minimer fehler den ich unten gesehen hab :<

= 5 ^^

@vorposter gibt hmm 8/10 für die 2 elfen bunnys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

8/10

Nachdem du auf die mini fehler hingewiesen hast die mir bs dato net aufgefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Wie schon beim Ava: Finde das cool mit deinem Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Nachdem du auf die mini fehler hingewiesen hast die mir bs dato net aufgefallen sind
> 
> ...



fehler sind fehler egal ob jemand sie entdeckt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich stören sie nunmal mitlerweile
aber egal will eh neue machen^^
@vorposter würde das bright spot als png speichern mit transparenz dann passt sichs der forumfarbe an.
beim youte fehlt ein [ <-- vorne drann

das zitat find ich lustig

jetzt 5/10 wenns änderst gibts vlt mehr ;D


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Zitat hab ich schon geändert, noch bevor ich deinen Post gesehen habe^^
Pic mach ich dann noch, jetzt geh ich noch schnell essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Pics is übrigens genial -> 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

7/10 ;P

kleiner tipp

```
[url=http://www.brightspot.at][img]http://www.brightspot.at/header/header_home.jpg[/img][/url]
```
damit hast wenn einer das logo anklickt direkt auf die seite ohne das click da unten haben zu müssen ;D

edit meint ah hast schon lol aber torzdem untendran noch nen cklick .. kk nix gesagt


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 7/10 ;P
> 
> kleiner tipp
> 
> ...



Jo is kla, nur noch mal n Aufruf draufzuklicken xD

Back To Topic:

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Mir geflällt sie deswegen voll Punktzahl 10/10

auch wenn meine nicht so toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

LoL so schlimm is si doch nich^^
8/10


----------



## Das Affenmensch (6. Mai 2009)

Quote-Signaturen FTW...echt unglaublich was manche "Menschen?" von sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

du musst punkte verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die katze is geil xD text drunter find ich öde ;P
darum ehm 8/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

finde es sehr schön 9/10

Edit: Da es jetzt geändert wurde gibts auch ne andere Bewertung

7/10 das andere hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

8/10
Drachen^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

6/10

da fehlt die Kreativität


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde an deiner Stelle wenigstens die Höhe der beiden Bilder versuchen gleichmäßig einzustellen.

So gibts 8/10^^


Ahja ,Minastirit.

Ich fande dein altes Bild besser.Dieses hier wirkt ein wenig so,als würde die Figur nur reingeschnitten sein.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

tja mir gefällts aber und dsa ist auch hauptsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für dich gibt 7/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

8/10
fand das alte besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Veressa (8. Mai 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Bild sieht cool aus aber weiß nicht was das ist :X

@Nimmue: Dafür schmeiß ich Samstag den Würfelbot an wirst sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Bild nicht mögen *tztztztz*


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

6/10


Aber nur wegen dem geilen Einstein Zitat (Wo er recht hat .. hat er recht ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Veressa (8. Mai 2009)

Ja ich werde mich wohl mal dran machen, ein nettes Bild zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 das Bild ist echt n1


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

6/10
zitat gefällt mir nich sry^^


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_8/10_


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

6/10 
schmucklos...


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

8/10 Weil schon so oft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

LoL xD

für dich gibts ne 9/10
cooler spruch ^^


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Dann geh ich auch noch einen hoch!
 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

hehe xD 
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

7/10 mach ma ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Kannst mir ja gerne eine machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10. Langsam gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

nope ich mach dir sicher keine 
najo ich bin fast fertig mit einer sig aber wenn ich die hier poste werd ich banned zu 99% = ich machs nid da ich die mods res.. ach wie heisst das wort .. resultiere .. nein rechne .. nein ah ja respektiere *g*

7/10 imma noch ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Jetzt will ich die sehen,danke ;(

Bewertung siehe oben.

Nunja,evtl mache ich mir nacher eine ,aber warscheinlich nicht heute.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

sehr n1

10/10


----------



## mumba (8. Mai 2009)

mh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5/10 -> langweilig irgendwie


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

4/10 :/


----------



## mumba (8. Mai 2009)

0/10


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Isses nen Schwarzer Gardist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10
Das oben rechts bräuchte man nicht Umbedingt ^^


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

9/10 

sieht gut aus


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Gutes Bild, Scheiß Text^^

-> 7/10


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

9/10 transparent sieht es definitiv besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Vartez (10. Mai 2009)

7/10 Ich find Riku erkennt man da nich so genau :/


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2009)

hellgate XD

sehr hübsch aber die schrift passt net finde ich

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

7/10  Der Text ist witzig, aber das Bild ist weder witizg noch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (10. Mai 2009)

Mh, langweilig? 0/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir nich, sry

4/10


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2009)

Es sieht nicht schlecht aus,ist aber trotzdem langweilig =/
6/10,der Quote inkl. Thread ist ganz witzig.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Die Farbgebung sagt mir nicht so zu.

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2009)

xD zitat is toll 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2009)

hexer > all ;P
der kubj us nur egal
und der text darüber tja

6/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Neues Pic, N1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

5/10 gefältt mir nicht so


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

4/10   Bild.. naja.   Text.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Mai 2009)

Nja... Nichtmal ein Bild xD

5/10


----------



## Vartez (11. Mai 2009)

6/10
-2 Punkte da es mit weißem Hintergrund nich so aussieht machs transparent und es gäbe die 2 punkte nich abzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Kann ich nix mit anfangen  
5/10 weils aufwendig aussieht, mir aber trotzdem nicht gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (11. Mai 2009)

10/10
Der Witz is cool und das Mit Chuck Norris ers Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

häh ist hier ne sig?
ich seh nur ne menge text^^
<= mag keine texte 1/10


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Selbst gemacht? Sieht ganz nett aus...6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach ma den Imagebananalink weg,der stört.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Ganz nett 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spruch 1:  Gefällt mir nicht.    Spruch 2 (das Zitat):  Naja.. so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, ist das nicht soo witzig..  Das Spiel:  Kein Interesse!

Gesamtnote:  3/10     Ist alles in allem einfach nicht gut/witzig, für meinen Geschmack


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. Mai 2009)

Nur Text ^^
4/10


----------



## mumba (12. Mai 2009)

Öde *gähn*

2/10


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt. Den oberen blauen Rand solte man am besten entfernen.

8/10


----------



## LordSirius (12. Mai 2009)

8/10
lol


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

3/10 Sagt mir nicht zu dieser Aerodingsdakram :X



lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Nur Text ^^


Das in der Mitte soll ein Zitat sein, es ist nur leider zu groß für die Sig >.<


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

hmm 3/10 

nur texe und der Noob des monats is voll nicht lustig !


----------



## mumba (13. Mai 2009)

Joar ganz cool aber sagt iwie nix aus.
Aber vll kenn ich mich auch einfach nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Mai 2009)

8/10

Wie gesagt,der blaue Rand stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Mai 2009)

7/10

Ja , ich will einen Apfel.


----------



## Naho (13. Mai 2009)

9/10 
Ist das zufällig aus DoW2 oder so?


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Nette Sprüche..  7/10 gesamt


(PS: Guckt euch bei meiner Sig mal die Links an, bevor ihr mault, dass da nur Text is :>)


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

nur text stört ja ned^^
man kanns ja nur ein wenig schöner gestalten =)

6/10 sry =))


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> 9/10
> Ist das zufällig aus DoW2 oder so?



Background DoW2 (Hätte aber genau so gut ihn lassen könne, sieht man ja eh nicht ;]) und der Marine ist irgendwoher geklaut,
 fand ihn aber toll da es eine Mischung aus DoW Texturen und Artwork ist.


B2T:

8/10 Toller Spruch


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Warhammer 40k - nice
8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Mai 2009)

10/10

Linkin Park ftw ;=)


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

9/10



(PS: Ich hab endlich Bilder in der Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## lucifermaycry (15. Mai 2009)

Woah jetzt sogar mit Bilder. Und weil du noch einen draufmachst bewegen sich die sogar xD

dafür gibts doch glatt ein 10/10 xD


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

*reintroll*

*auf den Link klick* ..“Art is the triumph over chaos“ -  stümmt

Dennoch 5/10 weil der weiße Hintergrund ein wenig aus dem hellblau raussticht und ich das Zitat nicht so lustig find :x


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Die Eule und die Katze sind der Hammer, aber ich hasse Boss-Progress Teile.

5/10


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die Eule und die Katze sind der Hammer, aber ich hasse Boss-Progress Teile.
> 
> 5/10


Ich eigentlich auch.. aber.. aber.. die Farbe ist doch so schön :>
Nagut ich bastel mal wieder ein neues wenn ich dazu komm *blubber*

7/10 weil Rot toll ist! *lach*


----------



## mumba (15. Mai 2009)

mh naja, das ist ja die von buffed :/

aber gz zu mimiron also daher 4/10


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

7/10  Das Bild gefällt mir immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

9/10 weil mich der Schriftzug im bild stört


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

5/10

Nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

11/10

O-M-F-G


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

8/10

Das Bild an sich sieht gut aus, weiss aber nicht wer/was es ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

BLASPHEMIE! Mögest du hiermit bekehrt werden.

9/10 Bär ist kuhl, Zorro rockt sowieso nur die Tatsache das er´n 



Spoiler



Cyborg


 ist stört mich extrem.


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## mumba (17. Mai 2009)

Transparenter Hintergrund würde sich besser machen.

5/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht so...

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

8/10 Die Schrift ist der Hammer


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> Transparenter Hintergrund würde sich besser machen.
> 
> 5/10




und in einem grauen forum das geschnörkel dann nicht sehen?^^

@über mir: 7/10


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

9/10 fürs Bild 

und 2/10 fürn text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Links: net so gut
Raumheld: richtig witzige Musiker, muss ich immer lachen wenn ich an die denke^^
-> 7/10


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

Der weiße Hintergrund sieht nicht so schön aus. Versuch es besser mit dem Forum abzustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber WorldBashor ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Apfel is schlecht xD
Aber sonst n1

-> 8/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

2/10

Sorry, ich find doof


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

edit:
Doofer zwischenposter xD

9/10

@Lucifer

Mag sein,dass es als Text nicht so gut daher kommt. Wenn man es Mündlich erzählt isses meiner Meinung nach etwas lustiger.

Aber da ich meine Signatur sowieso etwas zu groß fande,nehme ich den Apfelspruch mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

7 /10 für das bild und 9,5/10 für die sprüche...hehe


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

link kp kuk ich nid an .. arena suxx sowiso

der spruch nunja .. this is madness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welcome to the end 
darum 3/10 because i can


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Bleach lese ich nicht wirklich, aber das Bild ist gut gemacht.

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

zorro vs big fat panda typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 bisle schlecht erwischt aber zorro is schon ql 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2009)

Erdbeeren rocken xD 9/10  rechts am kopf ist mir das en bissel zu sehr verwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chroesh (18. Mai 2009)

nich ganz mein fall, aber sieht trotzdem gut aus 9/10


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

9/10 <3


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

8/10 (ja mehr als das letzte ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man gewöhnt sich an alles^^)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

8/elf because i like elfs


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

9/10 vor allem der Teil mit der Rechtschreibung ist schön


----------



## Xelyna (18. Mai 2009)

Update: Jetzt ist das Buffed Progress Dings weg :x 
Dafür eins in rosa *g*

@D'eater: Der Satz ist nett.. aber .. bissl mehr wäre in dem Fall wirklich mehr ;D

3/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür eins in rosa *g*



Was nich unbedingt gut is xD

4/10


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Chroesh (18. Mai 2009)

8/10
auch wenn ich nich so auf frauen mit leuchtenden augen stehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (18. Mai 2009)

Bud Spencer und Terence Hill

Hab die Filme früher eingesogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/00


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

10/10

Okami <3


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Kein Freund von Space Marines ...  5/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

viele bunte text den ich gut find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie
darum 7/10
weil mir bilder fehlen


----------



## Vartez (18. Mai 2009)

Bleach <3

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

ist das nid der wolf aus dem pinsel spiel für die wii?
finds etwas zu dunkel leider aber trozdem recht schönes bild
8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir diesmal nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Vartez (18. Mai 2009)

7/10
wieder mach die schrift aufm transparenten Hintergrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

*bei mier kommt iwan ma was anstandiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber serh schöne signatur  10/10 

versuche gerade ne signatur fur Britey of Brackenwood zumachen wier schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Mai 2009)

10/10 Grundpunkte

-2 Weil dieses oft vor kommt.

-1 weil ergendwas fehlt..weiß nicht wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



= 7/10


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich sehr gut, aber die Sprüche passen nicht dazu. trotzdem noch 

7/10


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

spruch 5/10
Seite 3/10

Gesammt 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (19. Mai 2009)

einmal mehr ein manga fan. nichts neues aber auch noch nie bei einem anderen buffy gesehen.
6/10

zu deinem link kann ich nichts sagen, weil mir das nichts sagt. aber ich finde es nicht gut wenn die schule brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Chroesh (19. Mai 2009)

schönes bild mit nem geilen spruch (mages ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
9/10


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> einmal mehr ein manga fan. nichts neues aber auch noch nie bei einem anderen buffy gesehen.
> 6/10
> 
> zu deinem link kann ich nichts sagen, weil mir das nichts sagt. aber ich finde es nicht gut wenn die schule brennt
> ...



Oo ups noch da salte lied drinnen gewesen^^ mhm lehrer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


über mir 9/10 für die beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (19. Mai 2009)

Typo könnte beser sein aber sonst sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Schick, ich mag sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Mai 2009)

österreicher wird zitiert -> 10/10 xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

7/10 machs immer noch zu nem png xD


----------



## Rhokan (19. Mai 2009)

7/10 (bin kein manga/anime fan, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus)

btw, bei mir auch hübsch den link drücken!


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2009)

Troll Schamanen sind sexy!

11/10


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

Naja  4/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Der Spruch ist okay, vom reinen Aussehen her 3/10


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

7/10

gefällt mir das bild, aber irgendwas fehlt für mich noch :/


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2009)

hab hunger
7/10 -.- 10 /10 wenn ich was gegessen hab xD


----------



## Klunker (20. Mai 2009)

10/10 erdbeere und toler spruch xD


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Durch die Sig auf Fairy Tail gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

@mookuh

Ja, was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab hunger
> 7/10 -.- 10 /10 wenn ich was gegessen hab xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit hab ich den im nachtschwärmer genervt



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Durch die Sig auf Fairy Tail gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weiß grad nicht ich sags dir, wenns mir einfäll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm 8/10


----------



## Rhokan (20. Mai 2009)

Einerseits sollte ich es gut bewerten, andererseits machst du mir damit nur Hunger.... schwer

Egal, das is garantiert die einzige Sig die was gegrilltes zeigt! 10/10


----------



## Edelstoff (21. Mai 2009)

Trolle sind cool (zum Glück kein Forentroll...) aber da ich noch a weng müde bin geb ich 9/10 ... die Sig drüber mitm Fleisch kriegt 11/10 ^^

Guten Morgen übrigens erstmal...


----------



## Nimmue (22. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Durch die Sig auf Fairy Tail gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das hört man doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ über mir 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

9/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

Vergessen was ich dir letztens gegeben ahb :-/ 7/10


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus..blos die größe mag ich nicht..sieht alles ein wenig zerquetscht aus..
7/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

9/10 
was heist der spruch nochmal?
so ist das leben, oder?


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## simion (23. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Wird Blizzard wahrscheinlich kaum interessieren von daher 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

8/10 Sieht toll aus


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

8/10 mag warhammer


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die rechte ist heiß! 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig wenig ^^ ... aber 6/10 da ich das Tabletop lange gespielt habe


----------



## Angelical (24. Mai 2009)

8/10  ich mags irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

7/10 aber nur weil dus vermutlich selber gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

Erdbeeren sind toll 10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

?!?
tittis 2*4 tittis = 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +2 weils du bist 10/10 ;d


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

10/10 wie imemr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelical (24. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

Schon alleine die Farbgebung sagt mir zu

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

viel text und irgendwie langweilig ..
3/10 das spiel ist auch nid so mein ding


----------



## Haxxler (25. Mai 2009)

texte sind ok und joa mal wieder anime halt

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

sorry mag anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den links kenn i nid
der in der mitte schaut aus wie ne billige kopie von terminator 1 ^^
und der rechts schaut so dämlich wie der aus x-men ..

6/10 schön aber kp was das darstellen sollt


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schön aber kp was das darstellen sollt



Terminatör 4000 ... der neue Kinofilme. Mit mehr Elektroschrott als jemals zuvor ... und Arni im bionische Rollstuhl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt.

Schaut schön sommerlich aus 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

arni macht im neuen doch gar nid mit :<
und soll eher frühling darstellen :/ sommer ist für mich mehr mit badesaison eis wirlpool u.s.w ..

hmm ne frau mit nem schwanz und flügelchen hmm irgendwie schaut die cool aus. bg find ich etwas wirr aber passt dazu
text passt nid wirklich find ich .. wer würde ne schöne frau hassen .. 

den text darunter kp was das sein sollt bzw welche sprache 
darum najo 7/10


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Zitat: Gut. +3
Bild: Gut. +3
Spruch: Gut + 3
9/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Mai 2009)

n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Hmmmoa ... 5,5/10 ? 
+0,5 Bonus (wg. Bash0r)

= 6/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

2/10
Habe für 'sowas' nix übrig


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

0/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 0/10




10/10 
Ich liebe Blutelfinnen

(bitte antworte nicht nochmal du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

es kribbelt doch aber so in den fingern ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> es kribbelt doch aber so in den fingern ^^


Nagut, komm schon, gib mir deine 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Dann Antworte ich mal bei beiden^^

IchDuErSieEs: 3/10. Hast es wenigstens versucht

Nimmue: 8/10 Mag die Frisur bei der zweiten Blutelfin nicht so


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

1/10!!! =)))


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Medmius: Ich hab' keine Ahnung von Kunst, wird aber sicherlich künstlerisch sehr wertvoll sein. 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Nimmue: 8/10 Mag die Frisur bei der zweiten Blutelfin nicht so



hey, das is peggy!!! die is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 *G*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nochmal 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ist Peggy?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

omg... war des nu ne ernstgemeine frage?^^

PEGGY BUNDY!!!!

2/10^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ach, diese Peggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag ihre Synchronstimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10
Du magst meine Sig aber auch nie


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

1. kann ich damit nix anfangen
2. kann ich das unten rechts nicht lesen
3. sind die Farben bäh...

Aber ok... 3/10... Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 1. kann ich damit nix anfangen
> 2. kann ich das unten rechts nicht lesen
> 3. sind die Farben bäh...
> 
> ...



Damit wirst du bestimmt bald was anfangen können :]
Die Farben habe ich mir nicht ausgesucht, die müssen so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber 3/10 ist ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

wann sollte ich damit was anfangen können? und warum müssen die farben so sein?
klär mich auf, will nicht dumm sterben!!!

3/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier

das dürfte alles aufklären

11/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

find nid das du sexy bist .. (weder ava noch sig xD)
und komisch das sowas nid zensiert werden muss :< bei nippel tun se blöd aber bei sonem kleinen penis sagt keiner was

lesen kann ichs auch nid wirklich

darum gibts 1/10 weils ausschaut wie wenns 5 järiges kind gezeichnet hat^^


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

7/10 für den Frühling ...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

3/10 weil wegen komische Frau und ich mag keinen Hass.


> und komisch das sowas nid zensiert werden muss :< bei nippel tun se blöd aber bei sonem kleinen penis sagt keiner was


Das ist ein Faden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> find nid das du sexy bist .. (weder ava noch sig xD)


Dir ist schon klar, dass das eine Art Verhöhnung ist? Das ist nicht mein Ernst


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

3/10^^

(nochma danke @minas für meine neue signatur^^)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

syr ich steh einfach nid auf männer .. werd ich nie auch wenn du nen 6pack hast find dich trozdem nid sexy^^
3/10 xD

wenn ich sage du bist hässlich <-- das ist verhöhnung
wenn ich sag ich find dich nid sexy nid ..

und die olle zwischenposterin bekomm 4/10 weil ich auf nen link wart


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

3/10??? du doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 für dich^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

lies genau du bekommst 4 ^^ hast zwischenpostet 
xD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ist ja auch egal jetzt :]
Lass uns nicht weiter über meine nicht-sexy-keit sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kriegst jetzt mal 7/10 (Nimmue)


----------



## Landsknecht (26. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, deswegen nur 2 na gut 3/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ich mag das Zitat, allerdings kenne ich das Logo nicht und es sieht auch nicht sehr ansprechend aus
7/10


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Trozt Erklärung, das es ein Faden sein soll ... es sieht aus wie ne Stäng. Und naja Paint ... 3/10 ?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Sieht stylisch aus 8/10


----------



## Landsknecht (27. Mai 2009)

Lang lebe der Imperator 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

das erste ist etwas doof .. gibt auch "nazi" die schlau sind und relativ anständig. gut wirklich als diese kann man die auch nid bezeichnen eher rechtsangehaucht^^

filme selber machen find ich nett ;D dachte erst sei link auf irgend ne porno seite oder so ..
vlt das bild als png speichern dann isst hintergrund transparent und ändert die farbe je nach seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

schöne Sig

9/10


----------



## Kaderian (27. Mai 2009)

Nettes Bild. Schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

warhammerh at nur 414 hp is ja low xD
hmm text klingt wie franzosen und die mag ich nid wirklich 
gibt ma 4/10 schau mir aber noch die seite an vlt gibts + punkte^^
7/10 ihr singt englisch und klingt ganz gut ;D


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

As usual 7/10 ... iwie. weiss nicht fehlt mir da was =O


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Hm, kann glaub ich gerade 2/10 vertreten


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

blöder zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

6/10^^


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

EDIT: Bleibt bei 8/10 für die Signatur.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## WAR_FAN (28. Mai 2009)

sieht echt cool aus 
wenn du's selber bist 10/10, weil der erste satz gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

4/10

ne bin ich ned, is meine kleine schwester ^^


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

9/10

(ich weiß bei meiner signatur sind die Zahlen noch etwas falsch  muss ich noch ändern hab aber bis jetzt keine lust gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Nicht so mein Ding :-/ 3/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

5/10 sekber gemachtes kann ich nid bewerten nur den rest ;D


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

pffft ^^ willst wohl ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10^^ obwohl.... nö, kriegst nu ne 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

wiso :< du hast meine sig nid gemacht^^


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

einfach weil du mich immer so klein bewertest *G* =)


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

tse :< pöse frau du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

8/10 

zu grell.

darf man hier nur mit bild?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

nö, aber 0/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> zu grell.
> 
> darf man hier nur mit bild?



nope aber text ist oft langweiligerals biler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

7/10 ... wie immer


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

9/10 oder was gabs das letzte ma?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

10/10 ... aber egal -1 da es schon älter ist ( bin grade schon am basteln aber das 18. te Layer will nicht so recht wie es soll -.-)

aber btt ... 

äähm 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

titis + drachen + text den ich immern och nid kenn
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

texte gehn so. bild haut mich nich vom hocker
*
7/10*


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

6/10

soll ja auch mir gefallen, ned dir =)


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ganz in Ordnung nur vom Style her ist es halt 1/10 :-/


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

8/10 hättest in der Signatur ruhig mit dem Sternentor weitermachen können, würde gut zusammen passen.

Bzw was in deiner Sig steht, da ist meiner meinung nach etwas wahres dran.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

10/10
Blutelfinneeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Immer noch so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

15/10^^

jetzt isse perfekt.


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

8/10
Kontrast ist ein bisschen schlecht, sonst aber schön.


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

3/10 

ich magg kein star gate


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

simion schrieb:


> 8/10
> Kontrast ist ein bisschen schlecht, sonst aber schön.




Naja das Bild halt ne Original Größe von 1920x1200 Pixeln.

btt:

10/10

Sephiroth bester bösewicht ever.


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Die Animation mag ich nicht 8/10


----------



## RexxoV (30. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Minimalistisch, dennoch informativ und übersichtlich. Wobei mich der philosophische Endsatz verwirrt, da ich ihn nicht so recht zu übersetzen weiß.
> Daher reichtes bei mir auch nur zur 5.



dat is kein UD rouge^^
das ist aus dem webcartoon Looking for Group( zu dessen begeisterten elsern auch ich gehöre) 
und der charakter auf dem bild heisst Lord Richard und ist ein Warlock


----------



## Madmagé (30. Mai 2009)

sieht sehr gut aus 9/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

RexxoV hat mich nicht bewertet, bissu schüchtern? ;]

simion, stop das posten, wird langweilig 10/10 zu geben!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Eine Blutelfe bekommt immer 8/10 mindestens, für den symphatischen Ava gibt es noch +1 
also 9/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

2/10^^ mach ma was neues =))


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Sätze ok - Bild nicht wirklich.^^ 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

du sollst mein bild mögen! =)))

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Langsam gefällts mir 8/10

@IchDuErSieEs

Du kannst doch keine Punkte geben wegen dem Avatar xD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Lass mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der halt so 'nen guten Eindruck macht^^
9/10

Jaa bald kommt neue Sig^^


----------



## Der Germane (31. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Lass mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ühm 6/10 weil ich dämliches lustig finde aber man kann das dunkel blaue fast nicht lesen ;D


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

2/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## mumba (31. Mai 2009)

Naja so 5/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ich will neue Leute bewerten :-X


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Blutelfe 8/10 + symph. Ava +1 = 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Das in der Mitte ist so unscharf und das rechts sieht aus als ob ein "Nana, dont Copy"-Logo druff wär. KAnns eigentlich nicht bewerten, vesteh ich nämlich nicht. Aber vom Äußeren her 7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte ist so unscharf und das rechts sieht aus als ob ein "Nana, dont Copy"-Logo druff wär. KAnns eigentlich nicht bewerten, vesteh ich nämlich nicht. Aber vom Äußeren her 7/10


Es sind einfach nur 3 Bilder, was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja immerhin immer der gleiche^^

/edit: 9/10
/doppeledit: Das Rechte ist durch eine Scheibe fotografiert


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Eine ziemlich merkwürdige Scheibe :-O Ich meinte das ich ihn nicht kenn


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Achsoo, ja ist ein Schauspieler. Muss man nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Ja die Bilder sind net so gut 2/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurer Globalisierung^^
2/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

Immer noch 2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Sturmwind und bin kein Terrorist :-O 3/10


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

5/10

Ich kenne mich mit Stargate nämlich überhaupt nicht aus und kann dementsprechend mit den Bildern nichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu meinem.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich wegen meinem Valenth-Link Abzug bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Deine Signatur hat Recht, aber ich mag dieses Viech nicht mehr, das hatten doch erst alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6/10


----------



## Lungodan (1. Juni 2009)

7/10

Ziemlich inhaltslos, dafür aber wohl sehr einzigartig.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

ihhh

2/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Ich mag das Bild, 7/10
ist dein Ava aus Silent Hill?


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

könnte gut sein, hab das avatar net gemacht
bevor ich die sig bewerte...bist du das?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

gut , dann 3/10 ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Und wenn ich es wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

öhm dann würde ich dir 4/10 geben um dich net so arg zu beleidigen ^^


----------



## PHazonphi (2. Juni 2009)

8/10 ich mag die Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

dich will ich auch gar nid anfassen
3/10


----------



## PHazonphi (2. Juni 2009)

7/10, den auf dem bild kenn ich zwar nicht und das zitat kapier ich auch nicht, aber dem über dem bild stimme ich voll zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein signatur hängt mit meinem nick und dem avatar zusammen, wer wissen will wie kann sich gerne hier informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (das "phi" musste ich leider dranhängen, weil nur PHazon schon vergeben war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ahja nur noch ne kleine frage: was macht ihr denn wenn jemand seine signatur verändert?^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

dann geben wa andere punkte ..
3/10

das unterste ist ein kopiertes ausm irc das ich ganz lustig find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bild hab ich halt selber gemacht
und das ist eine SIE <-- auf dem bild .. tatsuki aus bleach ..


----------



## PHazonphi (2. Juni 2009)

oh lol sry^^ sie halt, hab meine brille nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

gibt ja nix zum gucken :S

3/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (2. Juni 2009)

Plus für den Kästner.

Insg 5/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

Jaja  die ewige verwechslung zwischen 40k und Warhammer ^^
nur kA was das Brightspot sein soll, vllt ne Fotoagentur?  ^^

7/10


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Ein Teil gut aber ich mag keine Links..
darum

5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

ganz nett 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (2. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm 3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

1/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

1/10 das geht jetzt so weiter xD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Naaain :[
Hör mal besser auf, bis ein anderer hier mitmacht xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

1/10 konnte es nicht lassen xD ok ich hör auf^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

So jetzt 0/10 als Strafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Hab den Typen gewikied und er sagt mir immernoch nichts

7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, ein unbekannter Schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sagt dir ja der Film Butterfly Effect was^^
9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, er war die junge Hauptfigur nicht?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, die 13-jährige Form. Also nicht der ganz junge^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

Blutelfe! 8/10^^

Edit: mist zu langsam xD^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

Sprüche gefallen mir aber das bild nicht daher 4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

öhm..das BÖSE!

3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Ich find das Bild gut, nur zu klein 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich find das Bild gut, nur zu klein 5/10


Ist extra so!

Naja zu verpixelt, ein all zu oft verwendetes Motiv und naja , die Flammen sind "ok".
Auch 5/10 ; )


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. Juni 2009)

ich mag halo nich wirklich daher 3/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. Juni 2009)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Juni 2009)

Der schon wieder ;D

Mach den Hintergrund endlich anders *stichel* 

6/10 :x


PS: Jaaaa.. es ist immer noch pink.. es hüpft immer noch was rum.. aber ich hab den Text ein wenig verändert !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## Xelyna (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 
Psychostick ist doof!
/e: das sind auch noch viel mehr als nur 200 Pixel hmmmmmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Juni 2009)

Stimmt doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 :O


----------



## Xelyna (5. Juni 2009)

1/10 

Stimmt ja wohl! Je länger ich es mir ansehen muss des schlimmer wirds *lach*

Und: Das sind auch noch viel mehr als nur 200 Pixel hmmmmmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (5. Juni 2009)

Standard WoW hald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

9/10 nett


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Vom Style 1/10 aber der Link immernoch 11/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

9/10 nice


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällts nicht, finde die Bilder passen nicht zusammen

4/10


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. Juni 2009)

8/10
sieht stylisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

0/10
diese drecksviecher die das forum zugespammt haebn + amory link = Kotzreiz


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2009)

Der Text in türkis, mh ja kA, nicht so mein Ding.

Blood brothers keep it real to the end, deeper than the thoughts that you think? ;]
Und Rebell ist ebenfalls sehr geil x)

8/10.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Seiht gut aus, meinste den PreBC Schurken? 8/10


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Ich mag das Auge, das Bild insgesamt ist vielleicht nen bisschen zu groß - aber das Auge ist gerade mit den Spiegelungen extrem nice.
9/10

Ne, ich meine meine Gilde. :]
(Ist aber nicht nach dem Rogue benannt, obwohl ich sein Vidz bis heute noch fast am besten finde - so von PvP Vidz her)


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Juni 2009)

Papa Ro>>A<<ch. LoL xD

Insgesamt ganz n1, aber dafür gibts abzüge.
7/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

mist, danke fuer hinweis
10/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Juni 2009)

Dafür gibts natürlich ne Aufwertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Aussehen 5/10
Link 8/10
Zitat 12/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juni 2009)

6/10
mach ma äöü und so rein .. und schreib nid immer ae und co .. find das schaut doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder gibts sowas hinter dem mond nid?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

politikbalaba und alter spruch 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

0/10
Da ist nichts.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juni 2009)

Ich mag BlackStar immer weniger, desto weiter ich schaue

Aussehen 8/10
Meine Meinung 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

7/10

ist meine neue sig richtige groesse?


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*sieht nice aus Avatar oder?
9/10*_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Entfern die Augen und die CD, dann gibts mehr Punkte^^ 7/10


----------



## Psychoholic (10. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Sinn hat eigentlich eine Signatur wenn sie keine Informationen enthält?


4/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Psychoholic schrieb:


> Was für ein Sinn hat eigentlich eine Signatur wenn sie keine Informationen enthält?


Ein schönes Aussehen?
4/10 ebenfalls


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Sachma, schonmal was von Ästhetik gehört? Was fürn Sinn hat dein Nickname wenn er mir nichts über dich verrät? 
Der Sinn meiner Signatur ist einfach nur der Style

7/10


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

2/10 Sorry xD ... ich mag diese "Fokus aufs Auge"  Bilder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Jedem das seine, huh?^^

Mit text fand ichs besser 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*sieht nice aus Avatar oder?
> 9/10*_


Ja^^ Prinz Zuko wird zum feuerlord (=

7/10, nichtsaussagend/langweilig


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nei meine sig bleitb so wie sie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^*_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

weiss ned was es ist sieht aber nice aus. 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Avatar und Zuko, nur das Format find ich doof. Würde imho besser aussehen wenns breiter wäre und nicht so lang


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_Hab sie Minimal geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das auge Hypnotisiert einen ^^
und so schön grun 10/10_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

da siehts man, ich verplans sogar das vormat richtig umzustellen, wenn mir das bild geliefert wird )=

zitat"sieht aber nice aus. 9/10"


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Total vergessen zu bewerten^^ 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

nicht wiiirklich
5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Ich mein mich


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## airace (10. Juni 2009)

mhh ui 8/10  Star Trek *.*


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_Das is Corey Taylor oder??

find die musik von denen solala
das einzige lied was mier gefahlt is Dead Memories

8/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

omfg es sieht aus wie etwas aus einer Serie die ich früher mal gesehn habe und schrecklich fand! 
Die nächsten paar Tage erstmal weniger, bis ich drüber hinweg bin^^ 

4/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_Jak & Daxter?? wohl kaumme_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jak & Daxter?? wohl kaumme_



Wieso?


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_Weil das die besten 3 vid game sind die es gibt die kanne man nicht hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

9/10 *gaehn* keiner sonst da?


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10^^

Kopf+schreibtisch=riesen kopfschmerzen_


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

uii irgendwie kommt mir dieses Vieh bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da es in letzter zeit zu viele i sachen gibt 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Ich mag den Rand nicht 6/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Juni 2009)

geil 9/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_em...tjo 5/10_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

du schowieder, 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juni 2009)

nicht meins

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

liebe das vid, rukelt aber also nur 7/10


----------



## simion (11. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

bin zwar nicht soo der stargate fan 
aber irgendwie mag ich die Signatur trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

hmm 4.0. wenn ich großzügig bin, absolut kein fan von so "rubber-heyvemetal(?)-zeug" O.o
Ich hoffe, du hast dieses zeichen da nicht als tattoo oder auf eins solcher Hemden auf dem ärmel drauf ;O das wäre ein modisches no-go.





(unsere AION Gilden/Legionssignatur halt ;-o)
.
.
v


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

mhh schöne signatur aber da ich absulut kein Fan von diesen Asia MMOs bin...

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

5/10

Mir fällt auf das die Maske oben zugenäht ist, seit wann das denn?!


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

uii ein Tolles auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

mhh die is jetzt wieder oben offen aber ne zeit lang war die oben zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine ahnung wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

airace schrieb:


> mhh schöne signatur aber da ich absulut kein Fan von diesen Asia MMOs bin...
> 
> 4/10




Erstens isses kein typisches "asia" MMo sondern eher ein wie Guildwars/WoW mix (von den Guildwars publishern). zweitens habe ich auch das design der signatur bewertet.. rubber finde ich pers. schrecklichst. das war auch mit in der bewertung drin, ja. Und dieses Gothic/Raverzeichen finde ich auch net schön.. sowas tragen leute, die keinen geschmack haben ;O das ist nur meine ehrliche meinung dazu. lassen wirs ;X



Liang
8/10 sehr schön und grafisch stilvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Erstens isses kein typisches "asia" MMo sondern eher ein wie Guildwars/WoW mix (von den Guildwars publishern). zweitens habe ich auch das design der signatur bewertet.. rubber finde ich pers. schrecklichst. das war auch mit in der bewertung drin, ja. Und dieses Gothic/Raverzeichen finde ich auch net schön.. sowas tragen leute, die keinen geschmack haben ;O das ist nur meine ehrliche meinung dazu. lassen wirs ;X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist ein Rubber?

Es ist kein Gothic/Raver Zeichen. Es stellt ein "S" dar, eher auf tribal ausgelegt. Und jeder hat einen eigenen Geschmack, damnach kann es nicht geschmackslos sein. (Ich finds btw. auch hässlich)

Es wundert mich wie geteilt die meinungen über meine Sig sind :-O

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

nen auge mit nem vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich schön gemacht bis auf den ramen -.- der is so hässlich xD
gibt trozdem 8/10


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

ähm @ tonkra das Zeichen ist das Logo der Band SlipKnot #

aber naja lassen wir das ich glaube das führt zu nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@liang also ich glaube das manchen leuten deine sig evlt.  ein wenig zu unaussagekräftig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da es halt einfach "nur" ein auge ist. 

mfg airace


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Jap, das sagen die leute auch.

Und @minas

Ich hab ein Bild gemacht das 3 Pixel größer ist, grün ausgefüllt und das Augenbild eingefügt xD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

1. wiso zum henker machst du einen ramen UND !! dann ne weisse fläche ..
mach transparent und speicher als png .. schaut 100mal besser aus

logo find ich geil .. vlt weil ich nen fan bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- so schauts aber besser aus
den typ mag ich aber nid .. irgendwie

darum gibts 6/10 aber nur wegen slipknot ..


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jap, das sagen die leute auch.
> 
> Und @minas
> 
> Ich hab ein Bild gemacht das 3 Pixel größer ist, grün ausgefüllt und das Augenbild eingefügt xD



-.- lame


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> -.- lame



Erzähl mir wies geht und ich lass es :-O


----------



## airace (11. Juni 2009)

soo deine Signatur hab ich ja schon bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab meine mal ein wenig bearbeitet, hoffe sie gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2009)

Viel besser, nur die Maske ist derbe hässlich imho


----------



## airace (12. Juni 2009)

mhh ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie kann man den die maske deine meinung nach schöner machen ?

mfg


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2009)

Finde die Maske zu sterelisiert. Als sie oben offen war und man Haare sehen konnte ging es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. Juni 2009)

ja stimmt irgendwie am aller besten fande ich aber die 
ganz ganz alte mit den angenähten Dreadlocks.

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## Gallowmere (13. Juni 2009)

jo die dreads sind genial gewesen^^ zu der sig über mir XD ich hab keine ahnung woher der typ mir bekannt vor kommt, ich kenne ihn i-wo her... ... ... netter schriftzug und als ärzte-fan freut mich der rebell-songtext natürlich auch...hmm 
7/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

der typ heisst Zuko und ist aus der Kinderserie Avatar (=

Tja, sry, aber auch die Signatur ist ziemlich gescheitert, dh langweilig und standard


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

Und zu hoch oder?


----------



## Gallowmere (13. Juni 2009)

meine güte man kann auch wirklich böse sein ^^ hab mich heute ja erst angemeldet da probiert man halt ^^ habs n bissel verändert^^


----------



## butathyst (13. Juni 2009)

2/10, ich mag WoW Signaturen nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay.. Ich habe gar keine, damit bin ich fein raus.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2009)

0/10, keine signatur ist eine schlechte signatur


Gallowmere, das 2te is lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallowmere (14. Juni 2009)

har har ich finde wow signaturen genial ^^ endlich kann man sich die achievements erstellen die man immer haben wollte, die Blizzard aber nie implimentiert hat ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Ist ganz cool....  5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Halte ich nix von 6/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_Muahaha meine augen sind der krasse konter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

OMFG


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

AUGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10 Für die Photoshop Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2009)

zitate nett, xFire wasauchimmer langeweilig 
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juni 2009)

mhh 8/10 da ich avatar auch manchma gucke und GROßER ärzte fan bin ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_4/10

mmm.....weis nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll_


----------



## Gallowmere (14. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur getrennt antowrten...der slipnknot-text=nice try ; aber den spruch gegen gansta-rap...also echt...ich höre metal und rock und ich mag gangsta-rap auch nicht aber der spruch ist  trotzdem n bissel lahm^^ such dir n nettes bild dazu und lad das in deine sig hoch ... sowas zum beispiel...ACHTUNG NE...IS´N BEISPIEL:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das macht zum beispiel optisch mehr her als der pure text XD ...lass dich inspirieren, mann! ...Sorry, zu lange WoW als Troll gespielt da ist das noch drin... ... ..., Mann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Naja... Ich finde die Achievement Sache von MMOCluster nicht wirklich toll und muss leider sagen, dass ich deine beiden nicht witzig finde :S

3/10


----------



## Gallowmere (15. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab ja wenigstens versucht n bissel spass reinzu bringen aber deine sig is auch nicht besser...n bild aus one piece und das wars...oder hab ich eine versteckte Botschaft übersehen?


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Nein, das ist auch schon alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_Bartholomäus bär
wen ich richtig sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10_


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Jop, ist richtig.

10/10
Freddy wohoo


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich Mag Zorro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10

P.S: Meine ist gerade erst gemacht .... hab mir mühe gegeben...


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juni 2009)

jop 10/10 sieht ganz gut aus gefällt mir 

P.s hab jetzt den spruch mit gangstaaaa rap raus genommen ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jop 10/10 sieht ganz gut aus gefällt mir
> 
> P.s hab jetzt den spruch mit gangstaaaa rap raus genommen ^^


Slipknot 4 Ever !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ist so cooler als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_sieht gut aus und die 2 Zitate sind auch nicht ohne

**Anubis eine 10 ins gesicht klatscht und lacht***

10/10_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

YAY Gute bewertung von Rexo! Eig. hab ich nur wegen dir meine Signatur, meinen avatar und meinen Titel geändert x3


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_o man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist mir halt wegen dir aufgefallen das ich ne schlechte sig. hatte xDD_
*Nachmach*


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

_"Wann endet der Krieg?"

"Niemals, denn das Chaos ist allgegenwärtig."_

9/10


----------



## Gallowmere (15. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir...deine sig is klasse...selber erstellt? wenn ja mit was?

10/10


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

2/10 


finde die dinger voll blöd ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_a sephiroth

mein absoluter FF Favorite

10/10_


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

7/10 bild macht mir angst ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

soll es ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> _"Wann endet der Krieg?"
> 
> "Niemals, denn das Chaos ist allgegenwärtig."_
> 
> 9/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Warhammer Fan ? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

@Topic ---> Rexo 
Ich finde deine Signatur cool, ist das Freddy?? 


> "Das einzige wo vor man sich fürchten sollte ist die Furcht selbst"


Wie war, wie war...  
Naja das Bild und der Spruch verdienen ne eiskalte 10 /10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_wer sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie recht du hast
> ...




Riesiger! Spiele aber nicht. Und eigentlich 40k. Und eigentlich auch auf Seite des Imperiums. Kannte aber keinen originalen 
Spruch gegen das Chaos auswendig^^


----------



## mumba (16. Juni 2009)

Joar, schaut ganz gut aus, mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_schon gemacht 
o.O seh ich richtig ne yu-gi-oh karte??

**albtraum flasb-back**
7/10_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

Ist das nicht Iwas mit Blader...  also die Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *an alte Zeiten zurückdenk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_wen hats gerade bewertet Nimmue?? xD_


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

den einen über mir, wie man das hier so macht.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Es ist der Buster Blader


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

10 / 10
sieht gut aus


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Juni 2009)

der background von dem bild ist iwie langweilig deswegen nur 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finds besser , wäre die Schrift gerade. 9/10


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2009)

Nur n Auge,ziemlich langweilig und gleichzeitig groß...
4/10?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Who's that? o.O

5/10 Weil es noch ganz nett aussieht.


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Juni 2009)

Sieht n1 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (19. Juni 2009)

Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2009)

_8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wei es cool aussieht_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juni 2009)

9/10 ich mag diesen kleinen fredy smily ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

7/10 gleich denken das alle den Song gut finden? Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Ich steh auf Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 weil es noch viel bessere Bilder von Augen gibt.^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Juni 2009)

Heaven shall Burn FTW 10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

8/10 Dimmu Borgir ist ziemlich gut. Finde das neuste Album am besten, da die Atmosphäre so verdammt geil rüberkommt.


----------



## Madmagé (20. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Auf Links habe ich gerade keine Lust und das YouNoob ist ein bisschen schlechte Qualtiät, das gibt Abzug.
Ich kann dir leider nur eine 6/10 geben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

2/10 - Animesignaturen gehen langsam bööööse auf den Sack, sry.^^


----------



## mumba (20. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich öde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Die blaue Ecke nervt 7/10


----------



## Rexo (20. Juni 2009)

_10/10

weil es super aussieht_


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

Was ist den das?^^ 5/10


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

1/10

Mit Paint gemacht?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

3/10
Aha?


----------



## Rexo (20. Juni 2009)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> Was ist den das?^^ 5/10




_du weisst nicht wer Freddy krueger is??omg^^eine der besten horror film reien die es gibt


an meinen vorposter 9/10_


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

Doch weiß ich schon habs nur nich erkannt^^ also 8/10^^


----------



## Wiikend (20. Juni 2009)

Cool 7/10


----------



## Wiikend (20. Juni 2009)

sry war auf falschen seite und wie amcht man ne signatur chek des net ganz xD^^


----------



## Wiikend (20. Juni 2009)

so jetzt hab ichs also wenn ich ehrlich bin gefällt mir das net so gut 3/10

Mfg Wiikend und Cranberry


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

Auge / 10

nein scherz 5/10

schön aber noicht informtiv


----------



## Beowulf321 (21. Juni 2009)

2/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Juni 2009)

3/10...

ein bisschen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (21. Juni 2009)

9/10

davon 7 allein schon für den Oscar Wilde Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (21. Juni 2009)

6/10
ganz nett^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (21. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Lisii (22. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich geb 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Spruch ist hammer xD  hat was von Homer Simpson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Chars sind ein bisschen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Juni 2009)

Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das Zitat mal nicht geil ist xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Juni 2009)

8/10

Gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Juni 2009)

Das erste Zitat ist bissl langweilig,aber das zweite stimmt auf jeden Fall,Sig sieht schön geordnet aus
8/10


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

7/10 Gegen Shakes und Fidget kann man nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das Bild find ich nur mässig hübsch.


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Juni 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

7/10^^


----------



## Lisii (24. Juni 2009)

9/10 Die Sprüche sind hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

Spruch 10/10 rest 0/10 = 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Uh, die Größe geht ja mal ger net

5/10


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

Na deins ist ja nicht viel kleiner ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..aber wunderschön dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Meins ist 180 hoch, seins 250 >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Juni 2009)

Wieder Auge. 2 Augen = 1 zuviel -> 794/1000


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Spruch 10/10
Aussehen 3/10

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Du hast deine Signatur geändert^^

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Jap, darf ich nicht?^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich sag ja nur^^


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

sry aber zu groß ^^ 
2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Juni 2009)

Find ich genial... bloß es fehlt iwas xDD  9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Versuch mal den Chaosfuzzi heller, bzw hervorstechender zu machen.


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

ganz interessant, aber nicht ganz so mein ding

6/10


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Ich mag kluge Zitate in Signaturen. Vorallem das zweite Zitat war mir bis dato unbekannt, ist aber sehr weise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

NICHTS, für dass es sich zu leben lohnt, fällt einem einfach in die Hände...

das stimmt auf jeden Fall. 9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

10/10 ohne Worte einfach!


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Ausser, dass Du dringend Rechtschreibunterricht brauchst, fällt mir nicht viel dazu ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10


----------



## Gonschi (29. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Juni 2009)

0/10


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2009)

Das Bild an sich sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ich bewerte auch NUR das Bild, weil mir der Name nichts sagt^^

7 /10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

der spruch ist klasse ^^ 10/10


----------



## Kronas (29. Juni 2009)

hehe musste echt schmunzeln bei den zitaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

9/10 für das zweite Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (29. Juni 2009)

War zu faul zum lesen aber das Bild ist geil..

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Uff, die letzte Bewertung ist so lange her^^

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz nett =) 7/10
 ... wobei mein erster Gedanke bei der Sig war "WTF ... raped der Ork den Wolf ?" :-/


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2009)

10/10
kann ich das bild haben?


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Klar ... schicks dir per PN. Aber nichts böses mit anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ah shit ... da sieht man mal wieder was passiert wenn man nicht aufpasst -.- Sig fixen (zuviel Weichzeichner + Background verzogen :-/...) aber könnt trotzdem schonmal bewerten =P

Edit: Argh, nur als .PNG gespeichert -.- Tja dann halt komplett neu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

8/10 ganz nett des bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Du willst ein bisschen Action ... hmmm 6/10 

Man es ist so deprimierend wenn man fast 3 Std. an ner Sig sitzt und die dann nur als .png speichert -.- 
Naja 5 Min. Sig ... besser als die alte aber nichts besonderes

Feel free to comment


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

bild is cool, 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

9/10 avatar is jetzt nich so mein ding^^ aber wegen dem text von den ärzten gibts noch paar punkte ^^


----------



## mumba (30. Juni 2009)

0/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2009)

Buster Blader! 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

schon wieder du xD 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

mhh sagt mir nix der name aber sieht gut aus ^^ 8/10


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Hhmm so ... leer xD

Noja der Quote ist lustig ... 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Juli 2009)

5/10

Mir gefällt das Bild so rein gar nich aber der Spruch ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (2. Juli 2009)

6/8


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

amory link *zzz*
2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

Bild: 4
Elvis: 10

Summa summarum: 7/10


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

6/10 

Geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

kein plan was angerfist ist aber sieht geil aus 9/10


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

4/10

Klick mich, dann weißt du was Angerfist ist!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

aahhhh ok jetzt weiß ich´s danke ^^ 9/10


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Hm.... 6/10!


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Forenregeln schön und gut,aber sieht so trostlos aus:
4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

links ist es mir ein bisschen zu hell...
9/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> links ist es mir ein bisschen zu hell...
> 9/10


Das muss ja so sein... Dunkle Seite der Macht,Helle Seite der macht...
6.5/10 für die teils witzigen Quotes,aber nen bildchen fehlt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2009)

5/10 mag nur die dunklen seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das muss ja so sein... Dunkle Seite der Macht,Helle Seite der macht...


schon klar, nur das hell ist einfach zu hell und wirkt zu aufgesetzt
immer noch 9/10


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

allein das zweite zitat ist 10/10 wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Nachtaktiv ist geklaut aus den Mottobildchen da
Zitat ist gaaanz ok.
S&F Browsergame ist nett 
---------------------------------
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 5/10 mag nur die dunklen seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Hmm,hmmm
8/10 für dich Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Wuhu, SW:TOR - 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2009)

die dunkle seite der macht ^^ ....wenn es das spiel is was ich denke öhmm....star wars the sith lords irgendwas wo man auf dem raumschiff aufwacht und keine erinnerungen hat dann ist deine signatur die beste der welt weil das spiel so verf**** geil ist ^^ 10/10

EDIT: mist zu spät ok dann eben zu dem typen über mir ...sieht gut aus 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Lyrics sind doof, das zitat aber witzig

6/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

7/10

Gefällt mir..^^


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

1. zu groß
2. re, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Jill Valentine, jip


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich net oO
4/10


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kenn ich net oO
> 4/10


Nur weil du etwas nicht kennst, heisst das es ist nicht gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine ist so 9/10
Hab dir ja im Nachtschwärmer gesagt, was mich stört.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Hab Soul Eater fertig und muss sagen das es entäuschend war :-/

8/10


----------



## Baits (5. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

bei mir ist da keine sig X/10


----------



## Baits (5. Juli 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich nochmal ran :x
Naja
1.Zitat is lawl das 2. 10/10=5/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

0 sig 0 punkte?
syr -.-


----------



## Baits (5. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt muss ich nochmal ran ^^
Sig = 10/10
Pic = 20/10
Zusammen = 30/10

Edit:
*schnief*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

0/10 tut mir leid =)


----------



## mumba (6. Juli 2009)

Schaut gut aus.

8/10


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

nice^^
sowohl Bild als auch Spruch 
10/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

7/10 [der Wipe Spruch reißts raus]


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rodney (6. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich nicht, spricht mich jetzt auch nicht an, ist aber mal was andres.
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Jill Valentine


----------



## Rodney (6. Juli 2009)

Hhhhm...
Ne, hab ich nie gespielt.
Nich mein Fall.

Aber zumidest mal... wie gesgat, nich das Übliche. 
Go. 7/10.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Das sätzchen ist ok,aber die Signatur wirkt so ein wenig trostlich
5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

immer noch 7/10...
wirkt auf mich irgendwie leer


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2009)

lol das du so ne epic posts immer findest (3) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol das du so ne epic posts immer findest (3)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich sie immer noch vorm close/delete erwische.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei dein zitat auch ziemlich nice ist^^

insgesamt 8.5/10


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

9/10

ich liiiiieeeebe!!! Zitate^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Ich auch, finde sie aber trotzdem hässlich^^

7/10


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

naja für "hässlich" geht 7 noch<gg>

für die Form 9/10
für die Auswahl 4/10

7/10^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2009)

cooler spruch das mit dem duden xD 10/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Bissl sehr viel Text...
5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

@ Winnipek

Was soll das jetzt heißen, für die Auswahl?^^ 
Die Frau ist taff! Sie hat die Zombocalypse überlebt!



Vergessen zu berwerten >.<

7/10


----------



## Priester4ever (6. Juli 2009)

hehe ya das gefällt mir^^

9/10


----------



## mumba (6. Juli 2009)

Der Spruch is geil, DK = Emopala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Der Spruch ist scheisse, aber Buster Blader rettet es

7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

4/10 wie letztens schon =)


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10

...ich mag den Sith-Lord immer noch und das Bild gibt optisch echt was her.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lichkingkiller (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm weiß nicht recht, is nich mein Stil 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Stargate, yay! Aber viiiiiieeeeeeeeeeel zu groß!

3/10


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

naja gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nich so 4/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Juli 2009)

Allein schon wegen Shakes und Fidget 10/10, das Zitat setzt nochmal 2 Punkte drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Blöder zwischenposter!
1. Satz ==> joa ok
Smiley: ok
------------------------
6/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Juli 2009)

Zuhuu spät mein lieber xD

Sith Lord mag ich: 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Spruch ist witzig, Smiley find ich scheisse

8/10 + 4/10 = 6/10


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Lüg nicht! 7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

4/10 mensch ><


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

pahh  is so xD


das mien ich ernst!



5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Ist ja wohl keine Hündind oder?^^

9/10, viel besser als die vorher imho


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Juli 2009)

Kuhles bild!
Selbst gemacht dann 10/10
wenn nicht 8/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Alter, ganzen Tag tote Hose und jetzt komm ich mim posten nicht hinterher >.<

9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Alter, ganzen Tag tote Hose und jetzt komm ich mim posten nicht hinterher >.<


passiert^^
7/10


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Ranma ... nett
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Das SF Teil rechts ist derbe hässlich ;D

6/10

&#8364;: Doofe Zwischenposter ;D


----------



## Rexo (7. Juli 2009)

_mm hab vor bewaffneten personen angst.
6/10_


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Das macht mir angst ><
5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

mhh ich seh bei mir nur den namen Darth Nihilus mhh vllt stimt was bei mir nicht aber naja auch für nur den namen noch 7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh ich seh bei mir nur den namen Darth Nihilus mhh vllt stimt was bei mir nicht aber naja auch für nur den namen noch 7/10


Dann scheint etwas bei dir net zu stimmen oder es liegt gerade wieder an buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir ist mein Bild auch da \o/


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 ...ich bleib dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

Ich mag deine Signatur^^ 8/10

(Hab mein Signatur nun kleiner gemacht)


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Ziemlich hässlich, sry - gibt einen Trostpunkt

1/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_mm.der spruch hat was drohsenwahnsiniges fur mich und das sig bil 2 fur design hasse die serie wie die pest

3/10_


----------



## Beowulf321 (8. Juli 2009)

hab ich mit sicherheit schon oft bewertet 7/10^^


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Bissi langweilig, naja 6/10

Und hier meine neue Sig!


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Sooooviel besser als die alte imho!

7/10, weil der Spruch immernoch suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

5/10

Pack die Tante mal in ein Rechteck, wie alle Sigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann mach als Hintergrund irgend ein Großstatdszenario der Zukunft dazu, mit vielen Lichtern usw...
Dann wäre die Sig mal was ganz anderes denn wer hat schon ne sexy weibliche Polizeibeamtin in seiner Sig.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich eigentlich vor, aber dann ist es ja nichts besonderes mehr, das ist Jill Valentine :-O


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

10/10 in re5 hat die aber blonde lange haare ^^


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Bilder sind toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

@ Der Lachmann

Ist ja auch ein fanart, da stellt man keine Ansprüche ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

achso ok 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm weß nicht ob ich die Signatur nun Lustig oder Langweilig finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

hmm...ziemlich unaufgeräumt und unübersichtlich..

4/10


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

sieht nett aus 6/10


----------



## mumba (9. Juli 2009)

Laaaaaaaangweilig 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2009)

schaut ganz nett aus das bild
ich bin aber nid minderwertig da du mich nid kontrolieren kannst gibts 5/10

ohne text bekommst 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juli 2009)

_u ein drache ich liebe drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10_


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2009)

ein komisches ding .. mag komischer dinger nid so ..
text find i ganz gut

gibt ehm 7/10 ava find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (9. Juli 2009)

Schöner Drache, mag Drachen 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2009)

Zu chaotisch :-/

7/10


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

5/10 


druf druf


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

10/10 ich mag pandas und schwerter ^^


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Finde die Sig. sehr ansprechend, das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist der Font. Der passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so recht :-/ 

7/10


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

NIPPÖLL ^^    fehlen



7/10   


und meine Sig is eine Alte von Chopi danke noch mal dafür ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Chilliges Bild! Gefällt mir 

9/10


----------



## chopi (10. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und meine Sig is eine Alte von Chopi danke noch mal dafür ^^


Kein Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sig über mir,schönes Zitat,kann man gut als Ausrede benutzen x]
10p.


----------



## mumba (10. Juli 2009)

Bisschen kleine und mach Ober sowie Unterstrich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

besonders das "aufgeteilte" bild links gefällt mir...
8/10

so, hab ma neue zitate drin *fg*


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

10/10

ich find das zeug was du immer findest einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

hmm lecker Moo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

xD geiler panda extrem chillig 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

10/10

einfach nur noch cool


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2009)

9/10 gefaellt mir, und auch der spruch aus wc3 ist toll


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

das gibt ne klare 10/10 ^^ ich hasste zwar in wow nachtelfen wegen die sind allys und ich war horde und so....aber das bild sieht extrem geil aus und erinnert mich stark an wc3 ich glaub das muß ich heut nochma durchspieln ^^


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU....zu langsam...aber ok dann eben zu dem über mir....mhhh aha...aha interessant 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2009)

hehe 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

Hmm Smexy. :>

9/10 Der Sinn bleibt mir ein wenig verschlossen.(also vom Bild)


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

50000/10 <3 Transformers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte das Foto von meiner Schwester gefunden und fand des iwie nice, also hat Minas mir daraus ne Signatur gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (12. Juli 2009)

hm 6/10 passt beides irgendwie nicht so zusammen...rechts ist einfach zu hell


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Schickes Bild...nur den ersten Satz find ich doof^^daher Punktabzug und nur 9/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

10/10^^

Der hat noch nen anderes schönes Zitat... Hmm, erinner mich nur grad ned dran ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

Pass die Farbe dem Bild an und es gibt höhere Wertung 6/10


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

Meins ist doof aber deines ist doch nett LiangZhou 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juli 2009)

Danke und deins ist wirklich nicht so der Brüller, sorry :-/

4/10+


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Immernoch eine 10/10 ^^


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

Das mit der Rechtschreibung ist nice^^

das Bild ist mir zu ..naja..^^

7/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_mm..2/10 zu mager find ich_


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

7/10, irgendwie find ich des Bild ein wenig zu dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_ist aber orginal aus dem film geschniten und weis nicht wie ich das heler machen soll ohne augen krebs zu bekommen_


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ist aber orginal aus dem film geschniten und weis nicht wie ich das heler machen soll ohne augen krebs zu bekommen_



Frag doch ma in der Designerlounge nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die helfen da ganz bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_Finde die etwas leer
1/10_


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Adminspruch eigentlich ganz witzig^^ 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juli 2009)

Guter Spruch, aber sonst hässlich :-(

7/10


----------



## Wishhh (15. Juli 2009)

7/10

Waffe + Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jedoch gefällt mir die Frau nicht ganz^^


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

ich liebe wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Hm, irgendwie gefällt mir nicht das es keinen Rahmen hat :-/

6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ne neutrale 5/10 weil ich wie gesagt das Manga/Anime-Gedöhns net mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2009)

9.5/10


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

muss ich zu lang drüber nachdenken ^^

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht 4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

10/10 ganz klar ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Der Quote ist witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem nur text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_Hitman 10/10 geiles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Bissl viel blau, die sätzchen sind nett =)
7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ich finde da Agent 47 stört bisserl


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde da Agent 47 stört bisserl


Die wertung fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das soll da hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm ich machs mal weg ...^^
für dich : 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wertung fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



>_> Ich vergess die bewertung sau oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besser, schaut ein bisserl so aus als hätter Laserpistolen :-O 7/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_will das auge wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

dieser kleine freddy smili is super dafür gibts schonma 10/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Will auch das Auge wieder, habs aber vom Rechner gelöscht und die URL kaputt gemacht :-/


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

schon wieder du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

mieser Ava sry
3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Peils nicht :-/  X/10

&#8364;:Verdammt, flascher Thread!

&#8364;:Verdammt, Zwischenposter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> mieser Ava sry
> 3/10


das is der sig thread? o_O


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das is der sig thread? o_O



Also hatt ich doch recht, woohooo!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das is der sig thread? o_O


Jaja ...
7/10 für deine sig Brilli :O


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Öhmmm 9/10 wiso nur 9/10? -1 weil du mich nich magst!


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

weils auf jedenfall besser ist als meine 5/10 

Suche gut sig =)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

9/1-


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Hm wirkt ein wenig leer..
5/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

kennt eigentlich gar keiner DiB? )=

naja sieht gut aus 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kennt eigentlich gar keiner DiB? )=


äähhh durch razyl kenn ich dib überhaupt erst, aber es wirkt wirklich leer... 5/10


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ich mag deine Quotesammlung =)
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

HITMAN 10/10 !


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Lustiger Spruch
7/10


----------



## Tiburøn (20. Juli 2009)

5/10 zuuu viel zum Thema lesen und so xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

Zu viel Text? Alles klar...

Trotzdem 7/10...das Bild hat was


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2009)

cooler text 8/10 ^^


----------



## Tiburøn (20. Juli 2009)

KISS oder?
9/10


----------



## Winipek (20. Juli 2009)

nett , aber nicht lustig^^

7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

7/10
Njoar... nett aber irgendwie... unspektakulär ^^


----------



## Winipek (20. Juli 2009)

hehe^^

Sagt der Mann im Glashaus ^^

6/10 ...sagt mir leider auch nix , die Seite


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

Mags immernoch nicht 2/10


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

5/10 


irgendwie langweilig


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

Das Bild ist in Ordnung aber wenn Du schon groß schreibst dann machs auch richtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

10/10 :O


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

mhh joa is jetzt nich der renner 6/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

Mhmm... irgendwie... weiß nicht... 7/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht so Fan von Weltraumbildchen, aber die Zitate finde ich lustig =D 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

Find ich scheisse 3/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2009)

6/10


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

9/10 S&F stört


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

Fand die alte um einiges besser :-/ 5/10


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte du hasst Sasuke ^.^

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

ein großes Plus für die Kiss Collage ^^ aber sonst naja...
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Lustig 9/10

@Crackmack

Tu ich auch, aber die Sig war stylisch


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

juchhuu, hab gehofft dich hier bewerten zu können.

kA was das is, wo es herkommt, aber ich finds genial xD

10/10

(zugegeben, meine sig is recht öde, aber vllt kommt ja zufällig wer ausm technik bereich vorbei xD)


----------



## PatrickNRW (22. Juli 2009)

@claet: 1/10

@LiangZhou: 9/10


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

warum bewertest du jetzt 2 über dir? *verwirrt bin*

zu dir, naja.. hattest du nichts mit nem noch flacheren bauch, noch größeren titten und noch bunteren haaren?

2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Darf ich den Spruch aös Signatur verwenden irgendwann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm, sagt mir nicht viel sorry 4/10


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

ist ganz nett anzuschauen aber reisst mich jetzt nicht vom hocker...
6,5/10


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Antiwitze fand ich vor 15 Jahren lustig. 
Eigentlich waren sie es damals schon nich - heute sind sie es erst Recht nicht!!
Die vielen Leerzeilen find ich übertrieben - wozu das künstliche aufpumpen?

Der blaue ist ganz lustig, nicht besonders großartig, aber ganz lustig.
Den in grau versteh ich nich..

3/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Ohne den Oma Spruch unten rechts, hätte ich dir 5/10 gegeben. 
Aber da der Spruch so gut versteckt ist und ich n bissl grinsen musste bekommste 6/10 ^^


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

für das zitat alleine würde ich dir 9/10 geben - finde ich klasse. die aussage an sich vom grauen text darunter ist gut und richtig plaziert, aber irgendwie.... ich weiß nicht...

insgesamt 7,5/10


@claet: habe mal ein,zwei leerzeilen rausgenommen - war keine absicht beim erstellen der signatur.
zum grauen spruch: er soll bedeuten (meine eigene, kleine, persönliche interpretation), dass man erstmal (nach)denken sollte, bevor man etwas unüberlegtes/ übereiltes tut, was man hinterher bedauert. hätten einige kriegsherren in der geschichte der menscheit mal nachgedacht, hätte es wohl hinterher weniger gedenkminuten gegeben (für die opfer).


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

So ... leer 
Naja für des blaue "Zitat" gibt's 4/10


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Bambi ist nett in der Signatur: 9/10
Der erste Spruch gefällt mir nicht wirklich, 1/10
Das Zitat find ich ohne Zusammenhang nicht sonderlich witzig (dabei wärs vermutlich mit dem Zusammenhang recht lustig). 1/10
Gibt im Schnitt, wenn ich richtig gerechnet hab: 4/10


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Das erste Zitat is ganz gut 
Das zweite Zitat naja

Gesamt ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Azareus One (22. Juli 2009)

Das pic geht in Ordnung, das Zitat ist etwas...  einigen wir uns auf "merkwuerdig". 

5/10.

&#8364;dit: Erinnert mich an "BEI MIR KOMMEN STATT aUSRUFEZEICHEN IMMER NUR eINSEN11111"

Tbh, minimalismus rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ihn töten, kaltblütig erstechen und im Wald verscharren

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Versteh nicht, was das darstellen soll. Sinn? Zusammenhang? 

1/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

9/10

sind beides zitate aus dem DiB comix.
ausserdem eine verlinkung an meinen topic


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Vom Sytle unglaublich hässlich und den DiB Comic lese ich gerade (Trotz meiner Abneigung gegen Metal ;D)


----------



## Kailexander (22. Juli 2009)

hübsch die kleine göre mit der knarre des wegen 6/10 wel sonst ia da auch nichts mehr

P.S. wenn wir schon von sgnaturen reden vergesst nicht meine engel in der signatur zu füttern^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Naja, nich so mein Ding mit diesen Internet-Pets, aber an sich wirkt die Signatur ganz stimmig, wenn auch etwas voll.

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

joa der spruch is gut 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Dib \o/ deine Geschichte is auch toll und das andere in der mitte naja
8/10


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Zu ... komisch durcheinander bunt. 

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2009)

das erste najo 5/10
das resi zeugs .. öde 1/10 "viel lernen du musst mein schüler"
andere bewert ich nicht da ich diese nie gelesen habe.

gibt 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

8/10
gutes bild, ansonsten... nja


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

für dib comics 10/10 ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Zitat und das Kiss(?) Bild sind lustig, daher 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

8/10

ob das von kiss is keine ahnung aber habs ma im internet gefunden und fand das bild nur ziemlich geil ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

:-/ 4/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

5/10, villeicht verstehe ich deine Signatur auch einfach nicht =)


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe, was da in deiner Signatur steht, gebe ich mal neutrale 5 / 10 Punkten. vll. isses lustig, ka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann mich ja mal einer bei Gelegenhiet aufklären

Grüße


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Sie ist auch nur für Schweizer lustig, wenn überhaupt^^

Aber deine Signatur finde ich spitze, 10/10 =)


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

x/10  cO

Meine ist nurn Platzhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

platzhalter/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

4/10
Ich sag einfach mal: Hä? Sinnfrei?


----------



## Vetsu (25. Juli 2009)

6/10 , cooles Wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm ansich ganz nett aber da imprinzip nur fotografiert 6/10

Ps: Last es euch mal durch Kopfgehen


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Interpunktion fehlt, sonst eher Standart :/

5/10


----------



## Winipek (25. Juli 2009)

nett

7/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

mhm 4/10


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Da Bild vorher war besser... 

'Und irgendwie machens die Links fuer mich kaputt ;/

6/10


----------



## Vetsu (25. Juli 2009)

7/10 , Ich würds nicht anders machen ;]


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich finds witzig ^^ 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

einfach nur wahr, 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Winipek (26. Juli 2009)

ich find´s gut ^^
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

nicht so das wahre 6/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

zu viel text *g*
5/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juli 2009)

Das "Tabuno" wirkt sehr billig durch den Treppeneffekt bei der Schrift.

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

wohl eher durchschnittsthread xD 7/10


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Der Papierkorb sieht sehr gut aus, aber der müsste weiter rechts und weiter oben positioniert sein, dann ist die Schrift total verpixelt und iwie fehlt der Rahmen (alternativ könnte man den Blau/Weiss-Verlauf einfach in einen Blau/Hintergrund-Verlauf verwandeln) - sieht so unfertig aus :\
5/10. Die 5 Punkte gibts weil sie zum Avatar und zum Nickname passig sind, sowas gefällt mir besser als diese etlichen langweiligen Zitate :<


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Allstars?
10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

10/10 =P


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

Jaaaah... Mmmmhm. Die Kiss-Collage is godlike, der Dib-Banner weniger, Den Qoute mag ich somehow.... 6/10.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Wieder sehr viel text, kein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry 6/10


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

Selbstgemacht?
Ich finds nicht schlecht,aber dat ganze Ding is zu groß imo und den Link würd ich persönlich "auf" bzw. über die Sig packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Selbstgemacht?


Als ob ich sowas könnte oO Nein, die ist nicht selbstgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für dich Milchtüte und deinen Photoshopkünsten gibts 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

naja 8/10 es fehlt ein gewisses etwas, aber ganz nett


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja 8/10 es fehlt ein gewisses etwas, aber ganz nett


besonders das 2. ist interessant, wobei man da noch parallelen schaffen könnte: zu viel zeit+ alkohol
zu wenig ahnung+ zu viel alkohol
zu wenig ahnung+ zu viel zeit, etc..
ansonsten 7/10 ist ganz nett


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

jo tikume halt :>  7/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Die schrift mag ich auch nicht, aber ansonsten toll.
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

:-/   3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

9/10 

sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Nicht zu vollgestopft + sieht gut aus: 10/10.


----------



## Azareus One (30. Juli 2009)

<3 Dota 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Street Fighter \o/
Nur müsste das Bild eher in die Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb "nur" 9.5/10, wenn du es noch in die Mitte tust dann sind es klare 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

das bild sieht cool aus 8/10


----------



## Vetsu (2. August 2009)

Das rechte Bild ist einfach zu geil und das linke kapier ich nicht bzw. kenn ich keine Zusammenhänge.

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

1/10 langweilig..


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. August 2009)

Bissl wenig, aber dennoch 7/10
Abzug gibts für die Reimform


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nicht zu vollgestopft + sieht gut aus: 10/10.


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

<3 DotA
10/10


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Nette Sätze ABER wirkt ohne Bild immer so ein wenig trostlos trotzdem:
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

naja 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Haszor (3. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Das wingdings kannte ich schon,deshalb 9/10,weil es ist doch komisch was es für Zufälle gibt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## El Homer (3. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2009)

0/10


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

9/10 =D


----------



## El Homer (4. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

0/10  Einfach hässlich :-/


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

langweilig 1/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Vartez (6. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## 2boon4you (6. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Topperharly (6. August 2009)

*bbäääm* ins gsicht^^

8,5/10


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

mmh irgendwie nur son kleiner satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10
aber in ihm steckt viel wahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Du solltest nach wie vor den Schriftzug ändern...der is ugly

Ohne Schriftzug 8/10
Mit leider nur 5/10...zerstört die Wirkung, die es ohne hätte


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

6/10, da fehlt irgendwie ein Bild :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

grauenvoll, schrecklich, einfach abartig :<
7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grauenvoll, schrecklich, einfach abartig :<
> 7/10


Wieso? :<
Nur quotes, ohne Bild
==> 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2009)

Schön gemacht, aber Lichking und Darth Nihilus (?) :-/

5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

das soll seine boshaftigkeit und die vielseitigkeit seines blogs verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für dich mhhh 7.5/10...
street fighter ist nice, aber mich spricht die sig einfach nicht an


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schön gemacht, aber Lichking und Darth Nihilus (?) :-/


Ja Lichking und Darth Nihilus - die einzigen tollen Bösewichte =)

Bla brille du weißt es^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bla brille du weißt es^^


tjahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wieder 8.5/10 diesmal... hast ja zumindest 1 punikt verbessert ;D


----------



## Tzeentch (8. August 2009)

nette zitate ^^

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2009)

Die Umrandung des Manchaftsnamen gefällt mir nicht 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

6/10 dafür, diesmal etwas weniger text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

irgendwie hat sie was^^

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_^^ das zitat is nice genau wie die bilder ^^

10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Hm, die SF sig war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

also ich mag deine sig 10/10


----------



## Vetsu (11. August 2009)

Diese Comics mag ich irgendwie , zumindest die Strips die ich in einigen Sigs sehe. Also 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Kannst mir jemand bitte verraten wie die heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (11. August 2009)

wtf?? ^^
wenn das schwarze wenigstes transparent wäre... nee nee
3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, die SF sig war besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fand ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

mhh jo ... 8/10


----------



## Vetsu (11. August 2009)

Hehe , genial , 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Seite 600 , wuhuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

Mhn ausgeschnitten wärs cool, sonst okay: Du bist Star Wars Fan, hät ich fast nicht erkannt, weder am Ava, an der Sig oder am Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. 
3/10, die gibts für die Hartnäckigkeit.


----------



## mookuh (11. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (11. August 2009)

_Drachen ich liebe drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

10/10 der freddy smili(schreibt man das so?) is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

ist gut 8/10


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Weis leider nicht, was es darstellen soll, aber wirkt beeindruckend und ist auch in einer guten Pose. 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. August 2009)

Ich mag diese "Kopier-Signaturen" nicht. Aber die ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Deshalb 6/10


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Hast du auch den Spoiler gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Metallica-Fan und deswegen 10/10


----------



## Rexo (12. August 2009)

_Ich find´s etwas leer aber weil ich nich so bin 4/10

^.^_


----------



## Vetsu (12. August 2009)

<3 Freddy Kruger 7/10

P.S. Ihr dürft mich ruhig Punkteschleuder nennen , aber naja , ich find viele Signaturen klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

<-600er!

@Topic: Ich find sie etwas groß :/


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2009)

Mies, einfach mies! 
1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2009)

7/10

Stell endlich mal was zum sehen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Stell endlich mal was zum sehen rein
> 
> ...



*singt* i am the god of hell fire, and i bring you, fire!

Drachen 5 punkte
Feuer     5 punkte
______ 10 punkte 


*roar*


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Der Satz ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur würde ein Bildchen sich dort sicherlichauch gut machen:
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2009)

Schärfer=Besser 9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2009)

Fand die Streetfighter-Sig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

ololololo 10/10


----------



## Maladin (14. August 2009)

Heiss 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 ich hab mich schon damals in der simpsons folge mit dem orginial fast tot gelacht


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

DiB ist nice, das andere Bildchen auch ganz witzig + text
Macht insgesamt eine 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2009)

8/10


Theme 6!


----------



## Rexo (14. August 2009)

_Drachen!! 10/10!!_


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2009)

Freddy Krüger?^^
Admin Spruch is gut!

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (15. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Finde die SF Sig immer noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Mungamau (15. August 2009)

4/10

Bisschen zu klein für mich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

naja da gibts lustigere sprüche 3/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2009)

Zitat bringt mich zum lächeln und das kiss-Bild ist sowieso klasse ^^ 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. August 2009)

6/10 Zu Groß...


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. August 2009)

Sieht nach Photoshop for bloody beginners aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Idee 7/10, für die Umsetzung 2/10, macht 4,5/10 --> 5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. August 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Photoshop for bloody beginners aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was den, hab dafür ehm zwei munten gebraucht, aber auch nur weil der shice modelviewer x Mal abgekackt ist...^^

wie grad: 6/10^^


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

7/10 gefällt mir irgendwie (:


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Hm, hab zwar k. A. was Showtek ist, aber ansonsten:
6/10


----------



## Klunker (17. August 2009)

finde dein blog ist gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Winipek (17. August 2009)

Die Ameise find ich gut <ggg>
8/10


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2009)

5/10

kA was der komische Winzling darstellen soll, Zitat is in Ordnung aber auch net so der Brüller.


----------



## El Homer (17. August 2009)

Ich mag Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihre Art zu denken 9/10

jaaa tut mir Leid aber ich habe nicht geshopd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(fals man hier nur noch mit shopn gut bei wech kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

njoar schönes bild aber nich grad der renner ^^ 6/10


----------



## Elyt (17. August 2009)

Jo mal wieder ein Zitat eines Buffies, der nicht so viel gedacht hat dabei...ansonsten 6/10.


----------



## Mo3 (17. August 2009)

Sehr Godlike deine Signatur vielleicht ein bissel zuu Godlike^^ von mir 7/10


----------



## Niggldiniklas (17. August 2009)

fast jeder hat seinen char in der signatur^^
bissel langweilig

3/10


----------



## Elyt (17. August 2009)

@Mo3: isn Songtext ausm Lied, finds aber einfach sonst geil^^


----------



## Klunker (17. August 2009)

Klunker: hello god 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Street Fighter Signatur war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_nich ubel sieht ganz ordentlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

p.s muss mir auch ma ne andere sig zulegen^^_


----------



## phexus (18. August 2009)

Bild: 7/10, das Blau wirkt nicht bedrohlich.. das Bild aber schon
Text: 0/10, der Spruch mit dem Admin und der Hilfe is irgendwie voll daneben


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. August 2009)

1/10

gar nicht mein Ding


----------



## Niggldiniklas (18. August 2009)

spruch ist ok bild find ich geil xDD

7/10


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Ich würd Dir ja ne 10 geben für den Spruch, aber ich dacht immer, wenn man blutig will nimmt man französisch :O


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. August 2009)

Nein, blutig ist definitiv englisch bei nem Steak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (18. August 2009)

@Davatar

Sind halt wieder Zitate, wobei, die von Scooter sind lustig ^^ 5/10


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Hm hat irgendwas, wäre aber noch besser würde es in der Mitte sein =)
8/10


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

4/10 gefällt mir nicht


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

8/10  Der Spruch ist ganz gut und das Bild auch


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Ist zwar ganz nett, aber der AION - Hype nervt langsam
6/10


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

Ich mag Star Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_verseteh ich iwie nicht :/ 2/10_


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

5/10

nicht das beste aber ok


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## jeef (19. August 2009)

wäre der komische schriftzug mit on fire (is auch kaum lesbar ist) net da 9/10 
so nur 7/10


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Bisschen hell, ansonsten:
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

joa bis auf den satz is da ja nix(oder is da was aber mein kack pc wills mir nich zeigen?!)

so nur 5/10


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa bis auf den satz is da ja nix(oder is da was aber mein kack pc wills mir nich zeigen?!)
> 
> so nur 5/10


Da ist mein Blogbanner noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und darunter der Satz
für dich mein lieber
7/10


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_9/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)

7/10

wahre Worte


----------



## xx-elf (21. August 2009)

7/10 erinnert stark an die Synotlogistikerheinis: "Gebt und Geld und wir retten die Erde"


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Bild ist langweilig, Zitate unlustig für mich --> 3/10 weil sich wenigstens Mühe gegeben wurde
Und du meinst bestimmt Scientologyheinis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. August 2009)

nice...mir gefällt dein Jesus^^
und der Spruch ist nun mal wahr..
9/10


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Die zitate sind öde und das bild mag ich nicht 3/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

der fredy smili is immernoch genial 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

7/10, wie zuletzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## SicVenom (22. August 2009)

haha 10/10 , schade das es solche bilder nicht in der theorieprüfung gibt xD


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ich mag den Comic ^^

10/10_


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2009)

Zitat finde ich gut, aber ich weiß nicht wer der Typ auf dem Bild ist.


6/10


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_o.O Freddy Krueger _


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Achso. Naja hab ich jetzt nur an den Augen nicht erkannt. Aber da es sich um Freddy handelt:


7/10 :>


----------



## chopi (24. August 2009)

Ist da nicht ein Hakenkreuz,wo bei dir ein Totenkopf ist?
Hab den Film (noch) nicht gesehn,deshalb weiß ich nicht ob er gut ist (meine Logik erataunt mich immer wieder),sieht aber gut aus.
8/10


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_Serh schönes bild is mit dem Zitat Michel jackson gemeint??mit Erath song?

10/10

wen ich mich irre gibts was mit dme padel xD


p.s bin ma pennen ^^_


----------



## chopi (24. August 2009)

SO REICHET MIR EIN PADDEL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mst3nCYNV-8


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (24. August 2009)

na immer doch nen teddy mit nem schwert und das zitat kein plan was das sein soll 

6/10

und nu was schlichtes und elegantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (24. August 2009)

Itachi schrieb:


> na immer doch nen teddy mit nem schwert und das zitat kein plan was das sein soll
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...


jaja immer diese sprüche^^


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (24. August 2009)

gib ne wertung ab oder hat dich der spruch überrascht???????????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Das Bild gefällt mir nicht sonderlich, zumal es eins der Millionen langweiligen "Mein Ingame-Char"-Bildern ist...nicht wirklich kreativ.
Und was den Spruch angeht, du solltest dich etwas in Dezenz üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10

Und Raminator bekommt von mir ne -1/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_ich sag nur amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10_


----------



## chopi (24. August 2009)

Ich mag die Augen.
Mit dem Zitat bin ich nicht einer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Worgfanclub...wers braucht.

2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

DRACHE FUCK YEAH 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

7/10, wie sonst auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

7/10

Begründung hab ich jetzt keine eigentlich. Is halt so.


@Chopi - jop


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Hab den Film noch net gesehn, daher kann ich keine 100% korrekte Bewertung abgeben, aber was meine Augen da so sehen gefällt ihnen nicht wirklich. 
4/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Wohoo Kumpel Jesus xD

7/10


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Ganz nett, 7/10


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

*traurig guck*
..ich bin glaub ich gerad neidisch ...mag ich das Gefühl? Nein! Also kann ich Dir leider nur 0/10 geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber fairnesshalber 
8/10 weils sehr hübsche Bilder sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schneller @Alko


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Chin Chang Chong^^.
8/10 weil Asien cool ist.
Und noch nen Bonuspunkt, dass wir mal ne Zeit kang RUhe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Somit 9/10^^.




Edit: Von 300x300 auf 240x240 verkleinert^^.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was Disturbed ist und auch keine Lust, auf die Links zu klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das Bild find ich super. Würd ja ne 10/10 geben, aber ich glaub die Signatur ist zu gross, drum gibts nur ne 9/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was Disturbed ist und auch keine Lust, auf die Links zu klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6/10


achja 



so das is disturbed und jetzt geh in die ecke und schäm dich das du disturbed <3 nicht kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. August 2009)

Schwarzer Kaffee 8/10
Zitat 2/10
---------------------------
Insgesamt 10/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Da muss aber wer rechnen üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur Sig: Zitat is ganz ok, das Bild eigentlich auch, läuft nur viel zu schnell ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## afrael (28. August 2009)

Hab ich beim ersten mal ne 7 oder 8 gegeben ?
Naja egal 8/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

=/ Hmm naja 5/10 nix spektarkuläres.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

naja ich hasse dich immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du hast dib in der signatur 10/10


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

zitat... naja, ich sag mal 4/10
Kaffee ding 9/10
DIB 1000000/10

Macht

10/10


----------



## Asomos (29. August 2009)

5/10 nette Zam geschichte.. aber ich bin wohl einfach kein Zamphatisant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marcel is eh cooler


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. August 2009)

ganz einfache antwort... 42!
6/10


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Der Satz ist witzig, das .gif ist ein wenig zu schnell, aber ganz ok:
7/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Das Blog-Bild gefällt mir =) 9/10


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Das Blog-Bild gefällt mir =) 9/10


Sobald Minas fertig ist mit den neuen Blog Theme kommt ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dir: 8/10 für deine 2. selbst gemachte Sig =)


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

Gelungenes Bild.
Gut dass es auf deinen Blog hinweist
7/10
Ps: Hab mal in den Block geschnubbert is echt ..... was besonderes^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Witziges zitat, aber sonst sehr trostlos :<

5/10


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_schoner als das alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10_


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

isZ ja auch von mir xD

hmm der typ schaut irgendwie putzig aus
text najo is halt text
worg club .. hmm ich mag worgen 
gibt 7/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Mach mal eine Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir: 8/10 für deine 2. selbst gemachte Sig =)


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Ich fand das alte besser 9 /10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

@Razyl bei deiner Neuen Sig fehlt irgendwie der Übergang zwischen dem blauen Teil und dem Roten.

@Sola 6.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fehlt ein Bild =)

BTW: Soll ich diese Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nehmen oder meine momentane?


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_Die simpsons sig sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wen du simpsons nimmst 10/10 fur star wars 3/10 suchs dir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (30. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

sylvanas? O_o 10/10 sieht geil aus ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. August 2009)

Jep, Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10


----------



## Vetsu (30. August 2009)

Sieg für Sylvanas!
7/10


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. August 2009)

2/10 bin kein starwars fan :<


----------



## LiangZhou (30. August 2009)

0/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Weiß nich was das schwarze gekritzel bei "the Simpsons" darstellen oder verschönern soll, auf jeden Fall würde es ohne besser aussehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher: 7/10 anstatt 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Sieht sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


muss mich ma ans Request Thread melden will na andere sig ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sieht sehr gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke


7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

7/10 du lachender Mann oO


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2009)

Die Bearbeitung ist klasse aber die Figuren geh ja mal gar net! Altair, Snake und Dante (?) UND auch noch im Weltraum, wtf?^^


&#8364;. 6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Obwohls net meine Farben sind, sieht es absolut stimmig aus!

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (1. September 2009)

9/10

eig 10/10 aber ich find diese riesigen Kugeln am Bogen so hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ham mich schon immer gestört ^^


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

10/10

Homer !!!!


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_Öde :/ 0/10_


----------



## floppydrive (2. September 2009)

Hmpf, bin auch zu blöd für die Foren Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm 5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

joa ganz nettes bild 6/10


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_:/

frag nich wiso ^^

7/10 _


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2009)

omfg irgendwie macht mich dieses Bild fertig 5/10


----------



## Vicell (2. September 2009)

9/10
Die Kugeln nerven, sonst ists gut.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

Hab dich glaub schon mal bewertet...hm, und finds auch immer noch unlustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_


LiangZhou schrieb:



			omfg irgendwie macht mich dieses Bild fertig 5/10
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



wiso macht dich den meine sig fertig :/

@Gauloises24 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> wiso macht dich den meine sig fertig :/
> ...




Ich weiß es....nicht....

Nicht negativ aufnehmen, wenn ich es ansehe bin ich bäh, aber gemacht ist es toll!


----------



## Berserkius (2. September 2009)

8/10 sieht gut aus erinnert mich bissel an Zelda in Aggro Stimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_6/10 schwer zu definieren :/ wierst bestimmt Goblin spieler ^^_


----------



## Berserkius (2. September 2009)

5/10  Bin nicht so der Anime-Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (2. September 2009)

10/10 Geiler Goblin, gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2009)

EPIC 10/10


----------



## Thoraxos (2. September 2009)

Ebenfalls Epic 10/10


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

hm, naja
6/10


----------



## Blutbeton (2. September 2009)

Übel 1/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_Wo nix is  0/10_


----------



## Thoraxos (2. September 2009)

3/10


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_Der sieht wie mein Nachbar aus xD 


mich uberpsringen und Thoraxos bewerten_


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Berserkius (3. September 2009)

9/10   Diese Signatur hat zur Zeit keinen Bock

genial!!


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

1/10


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

10/10


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_0/10 öde _


----------



## OneManShow (3. September 2009)

7/10
Sieht nett aus kenn ich aber nich


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

7/10

(mal kurz ne frage , und ja ich weiß das gehört hier nicht rein aber habe keine lust neus thema aufzumachen.
Wenn man in Forenspiele was schreibt bekommt man da keine neuen beiträge dazu ?)


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

0/10, weil da einfach nichts ist!


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Wie immer 10/10 hast ne sehr schone sig gemacht bekommen ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Ich hab vergessen was ich gegeben hab :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Jaja, die gute alte Sylvie. 9/10.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Disturbed ist supi, aber irgendwie ist es unschön :-/


----------



## Vartez (3. September 2009)

Noja jetz net so der Burner und der Blaue Glow Effeckt passt da jetz auch net rein ^^

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Hardcore? Was ist das?  3/10


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 serh schon gemacht ^^

10/10_


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Wolfsrain ist geil, das bild ist geil
ich muss dir 10/10 geben obwohl ich Toboe süßer finde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Nunja... 6/10
Ist mir... ZU fanboy/girlig ^^


----------



## afrael (4. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

Naja..5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

sylvanas!!11einseinself 10/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (4. September 2009)

10/10 aber nur wenn du mich im oktober mit nimmst xD


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Witziges Zitat, Dib ist kalsse.... fehlt trotzdem irg.was... 9/10


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Zu viel ZAM in der signatur :/

2/10_


----------



## Vartez (4. September 2009)

Wolfs Rain is Hammer und das Bild so lala aber trotzdem 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2009)

Burner 9/10


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

Ich mag sie als Undead mehr also 8/10


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

Der Junge Mensch möchte uns seine Affinität zu Sephirot kundtun.
Der Verkörpert sowohl die fernöstliche Eitelkeit, also eine Sünde, als auch die Zerissenheit und impliziert gleichzeitig, dass es nicht nur schwarz und weiss in der Welt gibt, sondern auch die vermeintlichen Bösewichte in der Welt durchaus nachvollziehbare Motivationen verfolgen.
10/10

K.I.Z. kenn ich nicht... Kritik an Gangster-Gehabe besonders von Minderjährigen und jugendlichen als quasi politische Message finde ich sehr gut.
10/10

Die Chinesische Weisheit bringt etwas Humor in das Ganze ist aber leider zu undurchdacht in ihrer Komposition und Typographie daher
4/10

Gesamt:
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

das letzte zitat ist nur zu wahr :< 7/10


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

Für den kaffe 8/10
für das Zitat 2/10
also 10/10


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Ich mag kein F&F und dieses Danasoft-Bildchen ...
-------------------------------------------------------------
4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2009)

Uhh....2/10


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

8/10 zum 2. Mal


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Uhh....2/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag kein F&F und dieses Danasoft-Bildchen ...
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 4/10


----------



## Thoraxos (4. September 2009)

2/10


----------



## jeef (4. September 2009)

hmm 5/10
kann ich nix mit anfangen sry


----------



## Vartez (4. September 2009)

7/10 dafür das das ne fertige instant sig is ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

1/10

Wenigstens irgendwas da... aber nur ein Spruch und nichtmal ein toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (4. September 2009)

8/10
der monthy beat ownd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vartez schrieb:


> 7/10 dafür das das ne fertige instant sig is ^^



ööjei, das einzigste das instant ist die mp3 zeile ;(


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2009)

7/10

@ Razyl


Sorry aber Altair, Snake und Dante im Weltraum? Wtf?


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2009)

_Schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10^^_


----------



## 2boon4you (5. September 2009)

2 / 10 
Kann damit irgendwie nichts anfangen :/


----------



## El Homer (5. September 2009)

9/10
bin mehr so der "andere Farben Typ"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Homer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10/10


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2009)

_Sry bin nich so der Disturbed fan :/

0/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

7/10, wie oft noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> @ Razyl
> Sorry aber Altair, Snake und Dante im Weltraum? Wtf?


Was ist denn daran das Problem? Es ist nur ein Banner, was ungefähr die Richtung meines Blogs anzeigt mehr nicht. Und wenn sie am Mittelmeer liegen würden und sich bräunen lassen, ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. September 2009)

sieht n1 aus
9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

Boah das Zitat liest sich extrem zäh :/ 

1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 7/10, wie oft noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




9/10


Ich finde es halt extrem unpassend, so unterschiedliche Figuren und so ein unpassendes Setting. Ist nicht negativ gemeint, nur meine Meinung. Und wie gesagt, die Gestaltung ist top.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_Sylvanas xD 10/10^^_


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

1/10, sehr kitschig


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Langweilige, seichte "Kunst" mMn

2/10


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2009)

Der Wahl o Mat ist super damit sich auch Analphabeten über ihre Wahl informieren könnnen, heute Morgen noch im Radio gehört.
10/10


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (8. September 2009)

Homer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

oha =O bisschen überfüllt aber passt auch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## Kvick (8. September 2009)

joa gefällt
sagen wir mal 8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Ganz gut, auch wenn lila net so meine Farbe is ^^

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## El Homer (9. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lari (9. September 2009)

Homer, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyranè (9. September 2009)

10/10

tolles gesrpäch und hübsche charsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. September 2009)

judas priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


naja, nur char 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (9. September 2009)

Bin kein fan von Anti-Witzen , sorry , das Erste find ich auch nicht überragend.
Aber für das "Heavy Metal" gibt 4 Punkte .


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

spongebob !!! 8/10


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2009)

nettes zitat, metal und dib, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (9. September 2009)

hmmm =/ 7/10  ich mag coldmirror


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

5/10 es geht


----------



## LiangZhou (10. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

8/10 ich mag sylvanas^^


----------



## Rexo (11. September 2009)

_Öde

0/10_


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. September 2009)

7/10 Nett gemacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2009)

sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## brudersicarius (11. September 2009)

9/10  Black metal ist Krieg!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

0/10. Wo nix ist kann man au nix bewerten^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

mhh jo... 7/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Mist, hab ich doch tatsächlich ausversehen des Bild weggemacht^^-
Also: DIB Comics kenn ich net, und den Spruch kenn ich bissl anders^^.
Naja 7/10.


----------



## Cookie Jar (12. September 2009)

joar
6/10


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Emobilder + langweilige Youtubelinks = 2/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. September 2009)

Hab dich ja schonmal bewertet...hm nach wie vor 6/10 soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2009)

7/10 gefällt mir vom style her aber der text najo wer geht nid wählen?
seit ich 18 bin wähl ich (inna schweiz) au wenn 1 stimme leider nid alles änderen kann 

*will das scheiss cal my rey tusse entlich weg geht*


----------



## LiangZhou (13. September 2009)

ICh mag kein FF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## brudersicarius (13. September 2009)

5/10 es geht, etwas kitschig aber naja es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. September 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 7/10 gefällt mir vom style her aber der text najo wer geht nid wählen?
> seit ich 18 bin wähl ich (inna schweiz) au wenn 1 stimme leider nid alles änderen kann
> 
> *will das scheiss cal my rey tusse entlich weg geht*



In Deutschland ist die Wahlbeteiligung bei der Jugend teilweise ein Witz, ich will nur n bissl Promo machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Den über mir bewerten]


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2009)

hmm bei uns auch aber wenn man was ändern will muss man wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich den oberen bewerten muss 3/10 steh nid so auf so totes zeugs ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

war nie so der final fantasy fan.... 6/10


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

6/10
Final Fantasy kA aber den spruch drüber find ich irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu langsam...
Hmm
Ich mag Metal... und die Zitate sind geil xD
9/10


----------



## Vetsu (13. September 2009)

Mh Kekse sind schön,gut und lecker aber das macht deine Signatur nicht grade atemberaubend 1/10 : /


----------



## Redryujin (14. September 2009)

Ist Geschmackssache ich gebe mal 6/10 und hoffe der vorposter über mir ist damit zufrieden.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Nett, aber ich die Bilder sollten gleich groß sein.

7/10


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_Trolle Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jäger sind mir schnuppe :/

5/10_


----------



## Vetsu (14. September 2009)

Ich mag manche Animes , aber den kenne leider nicht.
Das Bild sieht ganz gut aus , deshalb 4/10  :-|


----------



## 2boon4you (14. September 2009)

1/10 sieht irgendwie naja "billig" aus :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

mh ich seh da nix sry O_o ?/10


----------



## Vetsu (14. September 2009)

Hatte ich schon oft genug hat sich nix geändert an den 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. September 2009)

Sieht so aus als hättest du sie in 2 Minuten hingeklatscht

3/10


----------



## Vetsu (15. September 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als hättest du sie in 2 Minuten hingeklatscht



Die Farben sehen so "hingeklatscht" aus weil es ein .GIF-Bild ist und dabei sehr viele Farbinformationen verloren gehen.
Ich weiß es ist nicht perfekt , aber es ist ja nicht nur das Bild in der Signatur.

Ach ja , ich mag Sylvanas 7/10.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_zu viele unnutze informationen :/

0/10_


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2009)

irgendwie kitschik ^^
aber trotzdem 8/0


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

\m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

wie schon geagt, ich mag metal... und die zitate sind hammer drüber^^
10/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. September 2009)

Zitat is ok, Spruch so lala...5/10


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_10/10 wie immer _


----------



## Greuliro (15. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

naja....langweilig 2/10


----------



## SicVenom (15. September 2009)

100/10 dank dir bin ich auf DIBcomics gekommen^^
der rest ist auch klasse


----------



## Greuliro (15. September 2009)

10/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. September 2009)

Witzig^^ 
8/10

Edit: Naja, ein Wow DK PG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> 100/10 dank dir bin ich auf DIBcomics gekommen^^
> der rest ist auch klasse



ich helf doch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich einfach übersprigen und gauloises24 bewerten


----------



## Blackinboi (16. September 2009)

5/10

Oder ich checks nicht^^


LG BlackIn
Signatur: BE Free PARKOUR TRICKING
"DIE LEUTE HABENS DRAUF : )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCa_z47nfGM...re=channel_page



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Omg das sieht so was von derbe Hingekötzt aus :/

Da bekomme ich ja Augenkrebs
0/10
_


----------



## Soladra (16. September 2009)

10/ 10 Ich mag Wolfs Rain


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

7/10..... ya rly!!!!11

müßte leider ein zitat rausnehmen weil meine signatur wohl zu groß war *böse sei auf mods* =/


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

8/10 - ich mag meinen Kaffee auch schwarz


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

5/10, mag leider keine wowchar signaturen


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. September 2009)

10/10 
Lustige Zitate sind genau mein Humor!


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Das erste zitat is blod ich hase solche die das sagen 
das 2te is nice ^^
5/10_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Kenn den Anime net, find aber die Sig sieht net gut aus. 1/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Lynard Skynard gibt natürlich 10/10


----------



## ­•Jolina• (17. September 2009)

Thema find ich gut, aber das Banner selbst spricht mich nicht so an, deswegen "nur" 8/10


----------



## Breakyou9 (17. September 2009)

der Spruch ist wahr 7/10


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2009)

naja sehr langweilig 3/10


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

6/10 geht so


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_Das Bio Hazard Symbol mit Maske mag ich nich aber der rest is gut so der spruch is blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10_


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

3/10 Manga find ich... eh 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Hm, Fallen Earth sagt mir nix, aber ansonsten isses eig ganz ok. Den Spruch versteh ich aber net so ganz, da musste mir die Pointe mal erklären (falls es ne andere ist, als ich gerade denke) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6,5/10


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Ganz nette sig:
7/10


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_wie immer bekommt deine sig 10/10 Razyl ^^

@Gauloises24 deine alte sig kanne es sein das der jesus der da drauf wahr aus Dogma is ??is mier gerade aufgefahlen ^^_


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Absolut richtig, Rexo ^^

Und 8/10


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Hmm... kA... einfach mal 7/10


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

8/10 sehr spartanisch - kenne den Spruch




zur Erklärung meines Spruchs... stell dir vor, du bist Orc und lebst in einer idealen Welt... Dann hast du immer n Sixpack Elfen im Kühlschrank


----------



## Cookie Jar (18. September 2009)

sehr schöne signantur spricht mich irgendwie an 9/10 punkten


----------



## Gocu (20. September 2009)

Da Cookie Jar leider keine Signatur hat, bewerte ich einfach mal die von Phash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 das Bild find ich gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Hm,is zwar eher Werbung,aber zusätzlich zu den Bildern würde nicht viel Passen und dann würds auch schlecht aussehen.
Von daher geb ich mal 8/10 ^^


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

schickes Bild, schöne Stimmung, aber der Typ passt nich so recht rein.. 7/10


----------



## Gocu (21. September 2009)

Das Bild gefällt mir, die Farben find ich auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Spruch: Naja was soll man sagen? Er stellt eine Frage und hat eine passenden Antwort. Er lenkt einfach die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 Für die Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Meine Bewertung haste ja schon einmal bekommen,8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Phash

Naja,wollte halt dass meine Signatur etwas zum Avatar passt. Und auf meinem Avater ist nen L2 Dunkelelf,in der Sig nen kamael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_5/10

weis nich was ich halten soll_


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2009)

5/10
Anime Signaturen gehn mir langsam auf die nerfen


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Das Zitat ist echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## MagicDarrok (21. September 2009)

Über den Geschmack bei dem Bild kann man streiten, mir gefällts net...
Der Link ist nichtmehr aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Das Bild is langweilig,sind das Symbole in einer mir unbekannten Sprache für die 4 Adjektive darunter darstellen?
Das Zitat is ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gerade interesant.
4/10,weils wenigstens schön mittig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm,ich finds schick,schöner Panda ^^
10/10


Edit: 

So neuen Text inner Sig.

Will mir nicht zufällig jemand ne neue Sig basteln,oder?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. September 2009)

7/10 Joa ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (21. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Bild is langweilig,sind das Symbole in einer mir unbekannten Sprache für die 4 Adjektive darunter darstellen?


die vier Symbole sind die Alt-Nordischen Runen für die Adjektive darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simpsons-Signatur bekommt 10/10 weil Simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem musste ich bei dem Quote schmunzeln


----------



## LiangZhou (22. September 2009)

3/10 :-/


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (22. September 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe rausgefunden das es NICHT Sylvanas ist öllö


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

8/10 Elfen haben doofe Ohren! Bild is aber gut gemacht


----------



## LiangZhou (23. September 2009)

7/10

Mag das Fallen Earth Logo


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2009)

Buntes Bild^^

6/10


----------



## Kaldreth (24. September 2009)

bin kein Sci fi fan aber nett animiert 07/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2009)

Stylisch 9/10


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

9/10 schön kalt


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie an eine Werbeanzeige erinnert... ^^
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

ehrmm wtf? O_o/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

BANAUSE!!!!

7/10 Aber nur wegen den Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

ah schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (26. September 2009)

7/10 Das Zitat ist witzig, aber die Bilder find ich nicht so toll


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2009)

najo 5/10


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

Text 7/10
Bild 0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Spruch 0/10
Bild hat was 6/10

---> 3/10...der Spruch machts kaputt


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (27. September 2009)

7/10

Das wär meine Neue, feedback pls



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Find momentane besser, die bekommt 10/10
neue waere hoechstens 9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Würde besser aussehen, wenn die Hintergrundfarbe der des Forums entsprechen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_Dogma!!!

10/10 Nice film nice sig nice spruch alles nice ^^
_


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

1/10

So leer... und nichtmal ein tolles video dahinter... ^^


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Homer Simpsons 10/10

Ist die Mister X Episode oder ??

Em lol meine Signatur is weg -.- hab gerade gegukct kanne es sein das Image Uploader down is ?


(Kompletter edit)_


----------



## LiangZhou (28. September 2009)

Ich gucks mir nicht an!

7/10


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Okami is ne klare 10/10 ^^

@Liang und Selor wahre nice wne ihr die bewertungen editieren wurdet ^^ Pictur Uploade ris glaub ich down hab deshabl ma Imagebanana genomen ^^_


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

7/10, ist ganz nett


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

Gefällt mir, sehr gut...
8/10 weil die Links müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Brrr... ne... sieht nicht toll aus... 4/10


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, sehr gut...
> 8/10 weil die Links müssen nicht sein.


Doch müssen, hat seinen grund.
@ Selor:
7.5/10 :>


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...bunt...UND Farbe!
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm...bunt...UND Farbe!
> 6/10




Joar, das haben die meißten bunten Sachen so ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10


----------



## Phash (2. Oktober 2009)

8/10 sehr chic gemacht


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Oktober 2009)

8/10

Ich finde das Banner hätte gereicht bin kein Freund von überladenen Signaturen mit viel Text in Schriftgröße 26!


----------



## El Homer (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Aion nicht aber es ist schlicht und schön 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Oktober 2009)

3/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ist für mich schwer zu bewerten, da es mich auf den ersten Blick gar nicht anspricht, aber nach längerem betrachten irgendwie doch gefällt.

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Hat was 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm...kann nicht auf die Sig achten....Ava zieht mich in..seinen Bann....


8710


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

9/10.
Sieht stimming aus, ich finde aber das langgezogene Signaturen sich besser machen, daher fehlt ein Punkt.


----------



## El Homer (6. Oktober 2009)

7/10
achtung achtung...meine nicht selbstgemachte und ungeshopte Sig...ist vom aussterben bedroht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 9/10.
> Sieht stimming aus, ich finde aber das langgezogene Signaturen sich besser machen, daher fehlt ein Punkt.




Finde ich auch, aber das war ein vertikales Bild :-/


Ich mag Bier nichr und somit deine Sig auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## exill (6. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, aber das war ein vertikales Bild :-/
> 
> 
> Ich mag Bier nichr und somit deine Sig auch nicht
> ...



Ich fin deine super ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

mhh naja...langweilig sry :/ 4/10


----------



## exill (6. Oktober 2009)

zitat gut bilder blöd xP
4/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2009)

_OMG ein wolf!!!!!!! 10/10


(editiert)_


----------



## exill (6. Oktober 2009)

Nein 2, einen in Sig, einen im Ava. xD
find deine ok 7/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

9/10


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

7/10 Das Kommentar dazu ist cool


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

Soladra, wo haste gesteckt?

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Schickes Bild, weiß nur nicht ganz welche Aussage das ganze haben soll, falls es überhaupt eine gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Kaltunk (11. Oktober 2009)

7/10

Finde das Bild lustig, aber den Text da drunter einfach nur, so finde ich es, dumm.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2009)

werbung...
0/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ist......zu bunt......arghh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Zitat von Redryujin ist noch ganz witzig, wenn man nicht weiss worum es geht.
DIB ist hammer und das andere Bild ist auch ok.
Das oberste Zitat ist eigentlich auch gut.

9/10


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Mann der Gott übertreffen wird kriegt natürlich 10/10


----------



## Sebastian1804 (12. Oktober 2009)

OnePeace an die Macht halt^^
10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2009)

Urgs ich hasse sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

7/10 Ganz hübsch. Leider habe ich das Spiel nie gezockt.

Noch ne kleine Info zu meiner Sig. Die ist Dynamisch. Heisst jedes mal wenn ich was neues bei Twitter schreibe, erscheint es in meiner Signatur.


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Twitter ist plöd,0/10,langweilig.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Total geniales Bild 9/10

Zu meiner Sign : Ja hat fast jeder evtl. bewertet der unter mir ja szs.(so zu sagen) die Chars


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh nichts,liegt warscheinlich am Adblock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10,wird ja fast schon zur Gewohnheit.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein geiles Lied, ein geiles Pic, nur ne plööde Farbe imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heller würde besser passen zum Brewmaster

9/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

5/10

Der Kommentar passt absolut ned^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

blöde standard wow sig *gähn* 3/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Genial^^

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Musik sagt mir ja mal gar net zu ;D

4/10


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Okami...wollt ich auch noch zocken. Das Bild ist nicht schlecht,obwohl mir irgendetwas an ihm nicht gefällt...
Text ist langweilig.
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

9/10 Da muss nichts mehr gesagt werden. Pandas sind toll. Pandaren sind toller.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> 9/10 Da muss nichts mehr gesagt werden. Pandas sind toll. Pandaren sind toller.



scheint auf fische zu stehen deswegen ne 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

amory is fas, witze alt.
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

leider wahr.... 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hast du erdbeeren geopfert???? 
wie geil xD
Der rest ist auch doll, dib <3

11/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja. Ich find das Zitat gar net lustig oder gut oder so :/. 0/10.


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

0/10 Diverse Links zum anklicken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

rawr ;D 9/10


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2009)

DiB ist toll,der Witz mit dem Kaffee sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Links sind langweilig.
Alles in allem sieht die Sig ziemlich chaotisch aus,gefällt mir nicht.
4/10,für die 2 Banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

bild is toll
die schrift für meinen geschmack n bissl zu klein und daher unhübsch

9/10


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

4/10 naja. Es geht so. Kann nicht sagen warum aber es spricht mich einfach nicht an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rawr ;D 9/10







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

xD fauler Kerl.

Eigentlich 9/10. Ich mag DIB und der Spruch ist einfach der Hammer. Bin ich auch einer dieser Komischen Kerle die Ihren Kaffee schwarz trinken.

Alles in allem aber etwas überladen deshalb *8/10*


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> rawr ;D 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Oktober 2009)

Urgs 3/10

Sorry aber das Bild verschändest du


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Spruch ist ein dicker Eiterpickel voll mit Vorurteilen. Und das Bild, naja, es passt.
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

mhh ist das ne frau oder ein mann?
wenn frau rawr 
wenn mann brrr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Warum erkennt ihr Deppen das nicht. o_O
Das is ne Frau verdammt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil du sone Kacke sagst, gibs nur 7/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

ich sagte doch bei ner frau rawr 
dann gibts jetzt 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

wie immer...10/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

4.5/10, bissel trostlos :O


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

mach ma beide gleich breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das obere schaut irgendwie bisle pixelig aus ...
najo geb dir ma 6/10 punkte

du oller 15k spammer :O


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist das Gurren Lagann? 5/10


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht dieses lustige Mal-Spiel im Manga style? Fand das lustig 
8/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

laaaahm
2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

mag den wolf nid .. doofes wii xD
6/10
und nein meine sig ist von hitman reborn ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

anime+typ mit böllern= 7710



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

der ist für die licht animationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wtf für ne erdbeere? WTF?

rest ist aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese Anime-Sigs. *mit Axt drauf hau*

Und der Spruch ... hm, soll das der Code von seinem Strichcode sein?^^

4/10


----------



## Alion (28. Oktober 2009)

9/10 Ich mag diese alten Mikrophone. Vielleicht ist die Grafik etwas zu hoch und auf der rechten Seite etwas Leer aber sonst gut.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> 9/10 Ich mag diese alten Mikrophone. Vielleicht ist die Grafik etwas zu hoch und auf der rechten Seite etwas Leer aber sonst gut.



Hab schon überlegt, was ich da rein hauen soll, aber mir fällt nüscht ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Rawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

bild wird bei mir nicht angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen ?/10


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Schon aleine weil DIB drin is gibt es 10 punkte ^^

10/10_


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. Oktober 2009)

7/10 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

jop 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

DIB mag ich sogar als nicht metlar^^
aber nur 9/10 da ich sie insgesamt etwas zu platzintensiv finde


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Gutes zitat, gutes Bild 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

6/10

Wenn ich den tieferen Sinn verstehen würde gäbs mehr aber trotzdem seh und les ich gern wie Leute sich zum Affen machen indem sie 
andere Kritisieren und das machen, was sie vor wenigen Sekunden noch verteufelt haben.


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

3/10 viel zu viel Text.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rawr ;D 9/10



! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> xD fauler Kerl.
> 
> Eigentlich 9/10. Ich mag DIB und der Spruch ist einfach der Hammer. Bin ich auch einer dieser Komischen Kerle die Ihren Kaffee schwarz trinken.
> 
> Alles in allem aber etwas überladen deshalb *8/10*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Ich mag Dranei nich ^^ sry

2/10

_


----------



## Vartez (5. November 2009)

Wolfs Rain !!!!!!!!
10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

Heißt es nicht Design? Und die Schrift drunner stört ;D 8/10


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Spricht mich an. 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

olololololo n4ps ey loooooooool 8/10


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

3/10 

naja^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. November 2009)

Bissi groß das böse Strichmännchen^^

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

7/10

Wird langsam langweilig


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

ein unglaublich bunter wolf (?) mit 2 japanischen zeichen :O
hmmm 7/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

8/10

Dieses "(>-.-)> ----pew pew! me haz laz0rgun!
*close*" hat mich so sehr zum lachen gebracht.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (6. November 2009)

lustiges zitat,guter spruch,aber die musik gefällt mir nich..7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

njo nicht mein humor 6/10


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Is etwas zu viel Text find ich ^^

7/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Hübsch, aber es gibt imho bessere Wolfsköpfe


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Nett, auch wenn ich solche Bilder nicht mag:
6/10


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Bild und Signatur is generalüberholt , Nimu wollteste doch schon immer ^^.
7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Oh Gott, ich muss mich abwenden, sorry

1/10


----------



## Mikroflame (8. November 2009)

Hab mal eine ganz alte Rausgekramt..

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

versteh ich irgendwie nicht  4/10

so hab mal ne neue sig ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (8. November 2009)

8/10.

Mal erklären.. ^^

Also,so sah das Lootfenster in Lineage 2 aus.
Erst wurden die ganzen wertvollen Gegenstände gelöscht. Dann wurde im Übertragenen Sinne Lineage2 gelöscht und man hat als Lohn den Gegenstand "Reales Leben" bekommen.


----------



## 2boon4you (8. November 2009)

1/10 :/


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_mmm...Wolfe und gleich 2 Davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10^^

@Lachmann Positioniere deine sig doch mal Mittig sieht besser aus_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

da haste wohl recht 
doofe frage^^
wie krieg ich das bild in die mitte?

für dich 8/10


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_[center.]Sets deinen Link da rein ohne Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[./center]_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

ah danke^^


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

0/10 crap


Spoiler



Ok, war nur ein Spaß xD 8/10 weil sie jetzt aufgeräumt aussieht


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

7/10

Wegen der Zitate ^^ Ich Dachte erst das obere Zitat ist von BladeDragon :>


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

So,jetzte aber meine endgültige Sig für die nächste zeit.

7/10


----------



## mumba (10. November 2009)

5/10


----------



## Wowneuling (11. November 2009)

Sofern selbst gemacht 8/10 ansonsten eher 4/10.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. November 2009)

Scheiß auf Atomkraft, aber die CDU sollte für alle unter 60 eine Tabu-Partei sein und die über 60 sind zu alt um sich nochmal richtig damit zu befassen.
Der Button erinnert mich an dieses "Atomkraft? Nein, Nein!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb gibs 7/10
Doch was den eigentlichen Sinn deiner Sig angeht: 4/10


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2009)

Ich find zwar das es gut aussieht, aber ich versteh es nicht und es hat keinen Rand.
Weil weder gut, noch schlecht: 5/10.


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Was ist blooes? Kann ich echt nichts damit anfangen xD 5/10


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

Hmmm Zitate kopieren kann jeder aber sie sind witzig: 6/10


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_ mm....das bild mascht mir iwie angst und die satze sprechen mich nicht an :/ 3/10_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. November 2009)

7/10 Auch wenn ich kein großer Fan von Kingdom Hearts bin, sieht es einfach cool aus.


----------



## hanfman (11. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 7/10 Auch wenn ich kein großer Fan von Kingdom Hearts bin, sieht es einfach cool aus.


tja ich denke mal in wow gehts ned nur ums gold farmen...^^


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2009)

Ich hoffe ist nur ein Platzhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Okami <3
10/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

DA IST DONALD!!!!1111

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> DA IST DONALD!!!!1111
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...




omg du hast Recht^^


Die ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

6/10  nicht ganz mein Ding aber sieht trotzdem nett aus.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1/10_


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

10/10

Bowser ist der Beste!^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

5/10 Ich finds ganz nett.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Interessanter SPruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

boooooowser \m/ 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

hm...7/10


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

xD solche Leute sind das was man im MMO NICHT braucht xD 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

8/10 lustige Zitate.


----------



## Melonni (15. November 2009)

Lustiges Zitat und der Banner sieht nice aus  8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

mysteriös...ich kapier sie nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Zitate von anderen kopierne is scheisse

0/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (15. November 2009)

Bowser!

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

wolfi bunt dingens ding  7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zitate von anderen kopierne is scheisse
> 
> //EDIT ups ich hatte ya vorher ne andere siggi^^
> 
> 7/10...wer is Rod Zombie?!??!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

....
....
...
rod?
roB zombie...
und wenne nicht weißt wer der mann ist, dann google doch O_o

*mich nicht bewerten sondern buddha*


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. November 2009)

0/10 LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

3/10

"Made with Mybannercreator.com" oder ähnliches nicht so toll


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

joa...das übliche halt ^^ 6/10


----------



## mimoun (21. November 2009)

9/10 da fehlt mir das gewisse etwas halt


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

2/10

ich mag keine Flamer


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_WoW Signaturne find ich dammlich und die 2 Zitate sind auch nich lustig 

1/10_


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

0/10

gibt nichts was ich bei mario mehr hasse als bowser


----------



## Bloodletting (23. November 2009)

> WoW Signaturne find ich dammlich und die 2 Zitate sind auch nich lustig



Das, bloß in besserem deutsch. =P

0/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

rawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Wie alle deine Sig´s lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 ^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. November 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine Ahnung warum ist ja nix besonderes aber es hat was


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Geschmackssache wie so vieles im Leben 5/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. November 2009)

Für mich eher uninteressant 3/10


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

10/10

Sieht suoer aus


----------



## Realcynn (25. November 2009)

Naja immer diese Charangaben von irgendwelchen Seiten, find ich irgendwie lustlos. Allerdings reißt das Zitat die Wertung wieder ein wenig hoch 


4/10


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Normalwe weise 0 fur wow sig´s aber da die selber gemacht ich mch ich ne 3 Draus GW hab ich nie gezockt

3/10 _


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

gehts nun um den avatar oder die sig..
das kam irgendwie immer so'n bisschen gemischt.. 
bowser ftw.. 8/10


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Das is das Sig Thread ava is etwas unten ^^_


----------



## Bloodletting (25. November 2009)

Ich mag Mario nicht ... und weil Bowser ihn haut: 7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. November 2009)

Ist mir viel zu melancholisch...und so viele Piercings finde ich auch nicht schön (ist aber zum Glück Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

4/10, weils trotzdem stimmig ist.


----------



## Foojin (25. November 2009)

den spruch(7/10) find ich toll aber das bild(5/10) is nich mein fall


----------



## Assari (26. November 2009)

9\10 i luv rogues (=


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_0/10 wow Sig :/_


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

Hui muss ich mich outen??? Wasn das??? Ein Nachtelfgobliningeniuer??? xD
Aber sieht ganz nett aus, also 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

bild 10/10
spruch 8/10
=
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Hui muss ich mich outen??? Wasn das??? Ein Nachtelfgobliningeniuer??? xD
> Aber sieht ganz nett aus, also 6/10



_
O NOEZ!!!

**depressiv wierd***

kennst du jak and daxter nicht 

lachmann 10/10_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll...

Aber weil es ganz cool aussieht gebe ich mal 7/10.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. November 2009)

Zitat nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, Bild sieht nach Paint aus mit typischem "Böse Figur in einem Roman"-Text
2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

joa, sieht nett aus ^^ 7/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_10/10 Lachmann eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Ihr WoW Junkis habt sie nich mehr alle :/ Das is Jak aus Jak and Daxter _


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2009)

wer ist jak aus jak and daxter?
6/10 :O


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_ALs Foren Terrorist hats zu wenig Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdme Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

p.s das is Jak and Daxter 

Ottsel4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa3VFE3BxoA_


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Dezember 2009)

einfach so mal 7/10^^


----------



## mumba (2. Dezember 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ein Plan wer das ist, aber sieht ja ganz nett aus xD 7/10


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

8/10

shakes & fidget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und n schöner spruch^^


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2009)

lecker! 7/10


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich geb hierfür mal eine 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Langweilig 

0/10_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

2/10 weil es die wahrheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

6/10 ... nur weil mir das Designe gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

Ui Ui ob DU das schafst ^^

Edit : 6/10


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Erste Spruch 6/10
Zweiter Spruch 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

schaffst du nie bist bereits gescheitert 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

das zitat ist auch göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja rob zombie bekommt hoechstens 8/10 also unterm strich 
9/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Das Zitat wahr glaube ich davon das Alko gesagt hat Korpiklaani oder so sei scheisse^^

@Dragon1 

Find ist etwas zu wenig sry 3/10_


----------



## El Homer (6. Dezember 2009)

mag ich nicht...ist aber gut gemacht darum 
9/10 =)


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

hm ziemlich unlogisch
zu mal falsch gedacht ^^
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

sieht geil aus
sehr stimmig :O
9/10


was das für ne band?
sieht aus wie turisas :O

EDIT:
obwohl, die stacheln an den handgelenken passen nicht zu turisas


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sieht geil aus
> sehr stimmig :O
> 9/10
> 
> ...


nein verdammt xD 
 *PEITSCH*

Immortal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte lachmann bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin grad zu müde n8ti


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an Gorgoroth oder wie auch immer die heißen ^^ najo 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

zu hell... und du heißt jetzt bierkasten xD
6/10


----------



## Alion (11. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich nix besonderes aber das kleine Gedicht ist geil. 
7/10


----------



## El Homer (11. Dezember 2009)

schön schön
8/10


----------



## Routa (11. Dezember 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

8/10 nett


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Öh ja xD Nice 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

totenschaedel > all 9/10


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

nein, eigentlich ist es nicht logisch.
5/10


----------



## Bodog (13. Dezember 2009)

8/10 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich nach klavierkünsten / dem worauf es linkt gehe 10/10! respekt!

vom aussehen her. leider nur 6/10. einwenig unstimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

7.5/10 ganz nett, nichts herausragendes



Toraka schrieb:


> nein, eigentlich ist es nicht logisch.
> 5/10


nie was von sarkasmus gehoert? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarkasmus


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

haha 8,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (13. Dezember 2009)

schönes Zitat

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. Dezember 2009)

8/10 zu faul ne begründung hinzuschreiben ;D


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Die Schrift is Toll aber Black/Death Metal is nich so meins 

4/10_


----------



## El Homer (14. Dezember 2009)

9/10
wie letztes Mal ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

hat style ^^
9/10


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Rob Zombie nicht ! 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

9/10 selette ftw


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie komisch, aber auch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Langweilig und Langweilig :/

0/10_


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Hm ... joah 7/10


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

haha 
10/10
vl noch etwas dunkler ?


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> haha
> 10/10
> vl noch etwas dunkler ?


Habs dunkler probiert aber, ich fand das sah nicht so doll aus danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PS 8/10


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

7/10
hmm hatte einen halbernstgemeinten Schenkelklopfer


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

42!

8/10


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

8,5/10


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

^^ 8/10


----------



## Fuuton (19. Dezember 2009)

Selber gemacht?


10/10
Weil's rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Selber gemacht?
> 
> 
> 10/10
> ...


Na klar ^^ wieso sollte ich nicht? 

9/10 Nice ^^ kA was das ist aber irgendwie Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Scharamo (20. Dezember 2009)

sry sagt mir nicht zu 1/10


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Igit wow

0/10_


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Weiß immer noch nicht was es ist, aber weils hübsch ist gibts die guten alten 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

Cool aber VIEEEEEEEEEL zu groß xD 7/10


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nicht was es ist, aber weils hübsch ist gibts die guten alten 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_ Das is Jak aus Jak and daxter n Jump'n'run fur die ps2 

@Nawa 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

8/10...


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2009)

Find ich persöhnlich nicht so dolle 4/10


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Okami

10/10_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Dezember 2009)

8/10 sieht gut aus :]


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

nicht so toll... 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2009)

Immernoch 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (21. Dezember 2009)

solala 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

1/10 Oo


----------



## Slush (21. Dezember 2009)

Nur weil du die Wahrheit nicht verträgst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back2topic ... 0,5/10 ... nene

Totenköpfe sind einfach nicht so mein ding ... 

also von mir ne 3/10


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Langweilig -.-

0/10_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

7/10!

Jetzt bin ich ja gespannt, was bei mir kommt ..


Edith: ok ... hat sich erledigt .... wurde gelöscht -.-


----------



## Nawato (21. Dezember 2009)

HÄÄÄÄÄÄSLICH und Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_NAWA!!!

10/10_


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2009)

da geb ich ne 9 drauf


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

10/10 :O
das bild ist geil


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag keine Totenköpfe 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

warum mag hier keiner totenköpfe?! :/

6/10


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

ich mag Totenköpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/10

....








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

7/10


lachi: I <3 Skulls^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Kein WoW Fan und das 2. Zitat hauts iwie auch net raus. 2/10
Erinnert mich an einen sehr alten und weisen Spruch vom Lateinlehrer:
Ein Fuchs findet eine Maske: Ach, was ein schöner Kopf. Leider ist kein Gehirn drin.
Ja, meine Sig sieht scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Dezember 2009)

ja das tut sie 0/10 (mag three days grace net)


----------



## Destilatus (22. Dezember 2009)

9/10 .. gute Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie zu viel Oo 7/10


----------



## Destilatus (22. Dezember 2009)

FINNTROLL 7/10


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

naja ich halte Krieg auch nicht für eine Lösung..
9/10 für den Hintergrund


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Dezember 2009)

Eh... okay... ^^

6/10 Schaut... entspannt aus!


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

8/10 Cool kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor aber cool ^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

8/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Die Idee is gut aber der name Avatar is Gröttig auf den rest der Sig geklatscht 

Und versuch es doch ma Mittig
5/10_


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2009)

5/10

Irgendwie... Leer... ich weiß nicht, zuviel freie Fläche.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Dezember 2009)

Halo?! Whatever, sieht gut aus. 8/10


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Die 2 Zitate sind nicht schlecht und das Bild entspannt mich irgentwie von den Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Dezember 2009)

5/10 Sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Dezember 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Stromberg <3

10/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

ganz gut ^^ 7/10


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Dezember 2009)

Bearbeite mal das Bild und mach die kleine Schrift weg, wird ja total versaut. :x

6/10


----------



## Vaiandil (27. Dezember 2009)

9/10 Du hast da 2 Zitate eine sehr weisen Mannes in deiner Signatur xD


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Kurz und Knackig Langweilig
0/10_


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

rexo \o/
zu viel leere fläche, aber ich mag das ding rechts^^ 8/10


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Das Ding Rechts heisst Daxter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wahr fruher ein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nette Zitate das mit dem Kinderkarten is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahr Nächtschwarmer oder ??

Das andere is auch nice abe nicht de ruber burner 

Sonst 9/10_


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Dezember 2009)

Ziemlich leer und sieht auch leider recht billig aus. 3/10


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

wäre eigentlich toll wen ich wüsste was das is da auf dem bild 
die sprüche sind so naja

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2009)

hmm das soll wohl ne frau darstellen was den sonst?Oo

so bewerten..
ehm 5/10 gefällt mir nicht wirklich


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

8/10 wegen dem Spruch


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

schöne quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

EDIT:
neue signatur folgt ... vllt D:
muss erstmal wieder was neues finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (1. Januar 2010)

ICH KANN NICHTS SEHEN ARGH ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

9/10^^


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

8/10 geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Januar 2010)

das gras schaut so pixelig aus und die typo passt nid ^^
5/10

den text unten ist auch langsam alt :O
darum 5/10 

= 10/20 -> 1/2 -> 50% *muahaha bin schon ein mathe genie ^^*


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Januar 2010)

da ich nen gnom war .. darf ich wohl nid in die taverne also -1
nen moonkin ohne dornen .. der lvlt ja gar nie Oo nid so doll aber +1

text darunter geht so +2

= 2+1-1 =2/10^^


----------



## Raheema (3. Januar 2010)

ohhg ein mathe genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


7/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

9/10 Panda <3


----------



## Rexo (4. Januar 2010)

_o gott Arosk xD

Bier is böse musste ich selber lernen fur Sylvester ^^

10/10_


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

7/10 

ich mag den fox hab das früher immer auf dem N64 gespielt =)


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Januar 2010)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

mhhh... ein name der mir nichts sagt 
6/10


----------



## Tade (5. Januar 2010)

10/10 hab mich beim ersten Spruch weggeschmissen und der zweite ist einfach nur wahr xD


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

8/10

Super Spruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Reggae = schlecht. Ghetto = schlecht. Bild = schlecht. Signatur = schlecht.

Aber weils zumindest originell und ausgefallen ist: 5/10


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Reggae = genial. Und das mit dem Ghetto ist ein Lied.

Bild = sehr schön, Tunnels gefallen immer.
Sprüche = nicht mein Ding.

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

reggea ist manchmal ganz nett und das bild sieht auch noch ok aus
6-7/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

10/10 geiles zitat xD


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

sau geil! 


8/10


----------



## chriss95 (5. Januar 2010)

ich finde den pandaren irgendwie cool XD
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Januar 2010)

Find ich persöhnlich nicht witzig... 3/10


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

nette farbkombi,rest gefällt eher weniger(ist ja eher geschmackssache)

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Januar 2010)

8/10 Ich musste lachen


----------



## jeef (6. Januar 2010)

monoton <3 

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Januar 2010)

Schick 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

7/10
schlicht und ganz nett, aber nichts ueberwaeltigendes.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

3/10

Mhm weiß nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

immer dieeser arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

wieder 10/10
das zitat allein istes wert


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

6/10

zitat ganz witzig =D


----------



## Tade (7. Januar 2010)

ich mag versaute sachen 8/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2010)

endlich hab ich was womit ich dieses starren rechtfertigen kann 10/10
ich stell mir das so vor
"ihhhh ein perverser" "ey ich versuch nur gesund zu bleiben!!"


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

over9thousand/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

olololololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

10/10 YEAH! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 10/10



der thread war lustig 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

9/10

meine neue sif wird jetzt sicher nur schlechte bewertungen kriegen xD


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

wie schon gesagt 1337/10, so epic das man es fast nicht beschreiben kann


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt 1337/10, so epic das man es fast nicht beschreiben kann


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

7/10

ja, ist eine nette Idee, aber damit Punkte mal was wert sind nur 7 ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet, ist schliesslich nur n versuch gewesen (=
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

schrift n bissl verwaschen, aber ich mag den typen aus avatar und es sieht auch nicht zu schlecht aus
7.5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

mh...
superalex ist immer lustig
"fick dich" ist auch immer der brüller auf ner party
einen mann warm machen ist auch was ganz besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

zitat 10/10
bild 10/10
9/10 weil ich dich aergern will xD



DER schrieb:


> einen mann warm machen ist auch was ganz besonders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du machst das auch nur bei kalten xD


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Januar 2010)

Das Background find ich unpassend, genauso wie die Farbe des Feuers, sonst ganz gelunden 

7/10 (9/10 wenn die Punkte nicht wärn)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

7/10 dem künsterlichen Aspekt wegen...

Der nicht aufkommenden Spannung, dem irgendwie nicht vorhandenen "AH! OH!" Effekt und meiner Verwirrtheit fallen die anderen 3 Punkte zu...


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Januar 2010)

7/10 Immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ Selor Kilith

Was solls da für einen "AH OH!" Effekt geben? Soll ich Überraschungen in meine Bilder einbauen? ;D


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Schaut ganz gut aus 

nur das Bild is etwas unscharf
8/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön, nichts dran auszusetzen 10/10


----------



## rulaniias (10. Januar 2010)

5/10 immer die gleichen anime bilde rnichts kreatives!


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

rulaniias schrieb:


> 5/10 immer die gleichen anime bilde rnichts kreatives!



Etwas distanzierter Betrachten bitte, einfach nur weil da eine gezeichnete Frau drauf muss es nicht gleich unkreativ und Anime sein.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

6/10 irgebndwie war letzte besser )=


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 6/10 irgebndwie war letzte besser )=



Hab ich gestern auch kurz überlegt, jetzt aber schon nicht mehr gefunden xD

7/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Bei dem Roboter muss ich an einen Big Daddy Denken ^^

sieht gut aus 9/10

Aber die alte wahr ehrlich besser_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei dem Roboter muss ich an einen Big Daddy Denken ^^
> 
> sieht gut aus 9/10
> 
> Aber die alte wahr ehrlich besser_



Fidn si aber nimmer  >-<

10/10 Immernoch


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

6/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schaut ganz gut aus
> 
> nur das Bild is etwas unscharf
> 8/10_


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

banane gegen unabhängigkeitserklärung! 9/10 weil man den text unten links nicht ganz sieht (auch wenn ich weiß, was da steht^^)


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

7/10 Das mittlere gefällt mir nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

joa ... nett ^^
7/10


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

noooin mein salatzitat :O
8/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Zitat 1 Geil 2 schliesse ich mich Liang an das wahr ein Geistiger aussetzer eines Moderators 3 is n Klassiker

7/10_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

9/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Anime-Signaturen sollten niemals so schlicht aussehen.

2/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

9/10 nice zitate


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

7/10


----------



## Martel (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sieht gut aus, aber nicht ganz mein Stil...7/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_1.Verstehe ich nich :/
2. Mit dier werde ich schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.WTF 
4.CS oder ??

6/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

kenn ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 schön gemacht ist es jedoch


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

8/10 ganz gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

mhh ... ja
7/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_ein Kronas Quot is schon Goldwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

8/10

Bayonetta hört sich toll an mal irgendwann probieren^^


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> kenn ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Habe auch kP woher es ist, gefunden und verwendet ;D




9/10 Der Quote ist geil^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Weil ich mich langsam dran gewohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weil ich mich langsam dran gewohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




;D

10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

der roboter kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... mhh :<
9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der roboter kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... mhh :<
> 9/10


erinnert mich iwie an so ne einheit von den TAU... >_<

naja du bekommst 10/10 fürs zitat
10/10 fürs 1. bild
und joa... paganfest... würd ich auch ganz gerne mal hin... aber nich so dringend^^ 6/10 dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## El Homer (12. Januar 2010)

eine wahre beleidigung das der "fick dich" Typ einen solchen namen trägt !

7/10

ups zwischenposter xD 
der Hintergrund erinnert an Looney toons

8/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Schaut ganz gut aus wurde sie aber Mittig machen 

10/10

@Lachmann Mich erinert der Roboter an einen Big Daddy Aus Bioshock_


----------



## El Homer (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schaut ganz gut aus wurde sie aber Mittig machen
> 
> 10/10
> 
> @Lachmann Mich erinert der Roboter an einen Big Daddy Aus Bioshock_


danke für den Anmerkung hrhr
fixed


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

Der Robo ist genauso wie die Tussi anscheinend frei erfunden, so sehen keine Tau Einheiten aus und genauso wenig haben Big Daddys Ähnlichkeit ;D



7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

naja, n bissl eckiger und es hat schon ähnlichkeiten mit nem xv8 find ich...
7.5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

8/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEIN!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

ich find schon... vor allem durch die kugelgelenke, die beinplatten etc. oO


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

Ja okay, wens gaaaanz dooole eckig ist ;D


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Findest nicht auch das es Langsam Zeit wahre fur n neuen Ava ?? ^^

10/10 Ich mag die Sig Langsam ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber ...aber...Amaterasu.....Okami.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 immernoch


----------



## mookuh (13. Januar 2010)

8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schaut ganz gut aus
> 
> nur das Bild is etwas unscharf
> 8/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Januar 2010)

10/10

Ey, ich bewerte wirklich immer nur Rexo und dragon1


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

9/10
ich bewerte grad auch irgendwie immer nur dich :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

lustisch!
8/10


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

9/10

Kronas Zitate ftw ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

cooles teil^^ 8/10


----------



## Bulldoz (15. Januar 2010)

7/10

Die mit den Pilzen find ich echt geil, aber mit dem Rechten kann ich ma garnix anfangen. Sonst 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Naaaja ... sein wir mal nicht so, ist zumindest was eigenes. 6/10


----------



## Mindadar (15. Januar 2010)

Homer simpson zitat is allein schu 10/10 wert :X


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

3/10 WoW Signaturen mag ich allgemein nicht nicht und die Zitate find ich auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## El Homer (15. Januar 2010)

Ich mag Luigi^^
8/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Schaut Ganz gut aus und weils mittig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10_


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

8/10

naja bayonetta halt ;D


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_8/10

Den Grund musstest langsam kennen _


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

7/10 Sieht cool aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Januar 2010)

Luigi 8/10
Mario Kart 10/10
Grünton 6/10 	(Ich weiß Luigi, grün...trotzdem)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FInd die Passt super ^^_


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

immer noch 9/10


----------



## Assari (16. Januar 2010)

6/10

geht


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Januar 2010)

Link ist unschön, Bild in Ordnung 7/10


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2010)

Schöne Signatur - 9/10 

Weil ich nicht weiß obs selbstgemacht ist, bzw was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Schöne Signatur - 9/10
> 
> Weil ich nicht weiß obs selbstgemacht ist, bzw was es ist
> 
> ...




Aber freilich ist ie selbstgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

8/10

sieht cool aus^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Langweilig :/

0/10_


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2010)

10/10 Der Typ ist einfach so schon cool.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

luigi > mario! 9/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Die Qualitat is etwas naja und ist mier zu hell 

5/10_


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

so nach nueternem betrachten muss ich zugeben, es ist unfertig und kann noch besser gemacht werden.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so nach nueternem betrachten muss ich zugeben, es ist unfertig und kann noch besser gemacht werden.



Verstehs nicht, erkenns nicht, mags leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_10/10

Hat das gewisse etwas ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







..dragon1, du postet recht oft ò_ó


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Januar 2010)

Der Spruch ist 8/10. Minuspunkte gibt es aber für den Spoiler: 7/10.


----------



## Klunker (18. Januar 2010)

warum eigentlich error? 7/10


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> warum eigentlich error? 7/10



One Piece ? Noch Fragen ? 10/10


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

3/10

Da leider bissl unpersönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Januar 2010)

2/10 Ich finde sie langweilig.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Da leider bissl unpersönlich
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Zeug alles selber gemacht, was betrachtest du als persönlich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber BTT: 5/10

Find sie ganz witzig.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

njoa 4/10


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

mhm 6/10 ^.^


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

^^ 7/10


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe nur pro sieben zitiert :<
6/10
aber das obere ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

achwas du hast das alles ernst gemeint !! 

7/10


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

.... o.O ... 11/10


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Quott´s sind Langweilig :/

2/10_


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Nice....10/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2010)

mhm 6/10


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Ich mag One Piece, Nami und Crash



8/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie ziemlich langweilig 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

10/10!


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

Wer ungeniert die Gruppe fickt, wird aus der Instanz gekickt. <<< bekommt von mir 9/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Oo Sau geil gemachte Sigi 10/10


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oo Sau geil gemachte Sigi 10/10



THX! Ist der Header meiner Website. Made by Photoshop

Der Klapperman bekommt ebenfalls 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oo Sau geil gemachte Sigi 10/10


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

5/10 zwar ein ganz lustiger text aber naja^^ nen bild schadet nie^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. Februar 2010)

7/10
Naruto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Neue Sig neues Glück

@Sig ober mir: 03/10, irgendwie naja, hald.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

10/10
BOWSER!!!


----------



## Nawato (5. Februar 2010)

Also Zitat 1 : 0/10
und Zitat 2: 20/10 xD 

Das macht 20 / 2 = 10 also 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Februar 2010)

10/10
Nette Siggi, auf wie vielen Ebenen hast du gearbeitet?


----------



## Nawato (7. Februar 2010)

Öhm kA mehr aber mindestens 5 waren es damit ich immer noch was anpassen kann, mach ich immer wenn ich was anfange 5, hab ich mir mittlerweile so angewöhnt.

Zu der Sigi nett 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Februar 2010)

6/10 Das Setting gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr coole Sig, wirklich schön gemacht 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Sehr coole Sig, wirklich schön gemacht 10/10



GEnauso wie deine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Iqs (7. Februar 2010)

schöne und farbige sig 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Februar 2010)

0/10 LAME


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Luigi schönes Signatur 7/10


----------



## Nawato (13. Februar 2010)

Hm.... nett .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

der tote gefällt mir .. typo aber gar nid




darum hmm 5/10


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

finde Animes und Mangas ganz ok 7/10!


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

Man in Black..das waren noch Zeiten
8/10


----------



## Nawato (15. Februar 2010)

Cool ich bin zwar kein großer Fan von denen aber 8/10


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

4/10. Irgendwiefehlt was. Die Schrift etwas aufpeppen bissel mehr Licht rein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

der untere teil allein verdient schon 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich weiß, meine Sig is im Moment scheiße^^.


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, so schlecht ist es nicht. Die Gruppen gefallen mit ;-)  5/10. Aber deine Hausaufgabe für heute:

eine neue sig machen.


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

Smiley Signatur nicht übel 5/10 nur gibt es einige hier die ich besser finde^^


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

10/10 quake 4 alleine schon.. habe ich gestern noch gespielt (UK). 


Beweise das es bessere smilis gibt ^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

8/10


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

5/10


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

5/10 ganz cool aber YouNoob? fühle mich da irgendwie beleidigt ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

6/10 Es gibt besserer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

luigi > mario 
!
10/10


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

9/10

wer will den keine nacht mit lachmann haben

edit: überspringt mich meine sig wurde auf wünsche des zitierten gelöscht


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Hat keine 0/10 Mookuh!


----------



## Destilatus (24. Februar 2010)

8/10 :-) Wieso kannst du dir ja vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> 8/10 :-) Wieso kannst du dir ja vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung wieso. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

Na... 5/10... Irgendwie zu... einseitig!


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na... 5/10... Irgendwie zu... einseitig!



4/10 

naja...sehr klein...nichts spannendes....nix zum spielen...UND KEINE SCHOKOLADE!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (27. Februar 2010)

8/10

bissel viel geschriebenes, aber der aufruf gegen zensur ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Ganz gut fehlt aber mehr Inhalt 4/10

btw meine ist selbst gemacht, need feedback ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Februar 2010)

8/10 Gefällt mir.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

8/10 ganz witzig


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

5/10

nicht böse gemeint aber ein wenig großer sollte sie sein, aber ansonsten ganz cool.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



R.I.P.


 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Februar 2010)

Zu groß imho, sonst kuhl 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost sorry >:


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

8/10
finde diese Signatur nett. ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (2. März 2010)

Edles Macbook, leider schlecht eingegliedert :-/ 5/10


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

Fantasie signaturen finde ich sehr schön, ich gebe dir 7/10 

Fantasy Signatures  I find very beautiful, I'll give you 7 / 10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2010)

I don't know what the change of language is supposed to mean, but I'd say that your second sentence is grammatically wrong <:


B2T: Etwas zu düster imho, wirkt ein wenig schmutzig dadurch. 6/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2010)

8/10 Gefällt mir.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 8/10 Gefällt mir.



Mir deine auch, immernoch 

8/10


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

03/10 hm ... nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Winipek (5. März 2010)

1000/10
 Ich liebe die Beatsteaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähh...
Und @ unter mir: Ich weiss ich hab ne bescheidene Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich musste mal kurz die über mir loben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

3/10 ich bin mehr der Bild Signaturen Fan tut mir leid


----------



## El Homer (5. März 2010)

och 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2010)

El schrieb:


> och 6/10



Zuviel und nicht gleich groß, abgesehn von der Musikrichtung wären das meine Punkte 2/10


----------



## Bloodletting (6. März 2010)

Deine bisher beste Signatur, gefällt mir echt gut.
Besonders die simplen orangen Streifen im Hintergrund machen es zu einem Blickfang.
10/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. März 2010)

Cool. 7/10


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Deine bisher beste Signatur, gefällt mir echt gut.
> Besonders die simplen orangen Streifen im Hintergrund machen es zu einem Blickfang.
> 10/10



Vielen Dank, ist auch meine Lieblingssignatur.


6/10 Mag das Spiel nicht =)


----------



## &#27177;Chee (6. März 2010)

Immer wieder die gleiche zu wenig personen die mit spielen 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2010)

&#27177;Chee schrieb:


> Immer wieder die gleiche zu wenig personen die mit spielen 6/10



Gefällt mir, nur extrem Plattgedrückt 4/10 (9/10 wenn verbessert)


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2010)

Kann zwar nichts mit anfangen aber... sieht interessant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

sehr klein aber ich gebe dir 5/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. März 2010)

Eigentlich würde ich 8/10 geben, aber ich finde die zu groß. Daher 5/10


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

Luigi passt zum Avatar 6/10


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Ganz okay. 7/10


----------



## KARUxx (7. März 2010)

10/10 

Gears rockt ;-)


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Xbox'ler. 10/10


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_Totenschädel in rot finde ich irgendwie cool 7/10 _
_meine Signatur ist Selfmade ^^_


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

5/10 für Selfmade.
0/10 für Apple.

5/10 Gesamt. :-)


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Ein klein wenig langweilig 4/10. ^^
Ok ich darf mich nich beschweren meine Signatur ist ja eigentlich nur Werbung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

4/10


----------



## Katjany (9. März 2010)

3/10 
bild ohne aussage, nich so spannend ^^


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Ziehmlich öde und hat sowieso fast jeder.

4/10


----------



## &#27177;Chee (10. März 2010)

_finde sie immer noch klasse 7/10 _
_btw meine zeigt meine interresen!_


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Besser als die alte. 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. März 2010)

Mag das SPiel immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

6/10 

an sich recht stylisch gezeichnet aber nicht so mein fall...


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Animiert dafür bekommst du 5/10 von meiner seite


----------



## LiangZhou (13. März 2010)

Oberster schrieb:


> Animiert dafür bekommst du 5/10 von meiner seite



8/10 aber bisserl zu groß


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2010)

Wer für meine Signatur weniger als 9/10 gibt, ist plöt. =D


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wer für meine Signatur weniger als 9/10 gibt, ist plöt. =D



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. März 2010)

Cool, 9/10


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (16. März 2010)

Sweet 7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

8/10 Ich finds ganz süss ^_^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

uff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sone riesen animefresse xD 3/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> uff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ey ich mag die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. März 2010)

bissl groß meinst du net?^^   7/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

mag die Band zwar nicht aber die Signatur gefällt mir trotzdem vom Style her 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

9/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit dran ^^ 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit dran ^^ 7/10



Buuunt! 6/10


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

LiangZhou aber deine Signatur gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10 ^^


----------



## Zuuljin (24. März 2010)

10/10 

Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## David (24. März 2010)

yo Buffed, ihr habt euren Quotenschwarzen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ick geb 5/5. Jetzt bewertet meine porno-durchdachte Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. März 2010)

Jaja, mit Glied......bestimmt musst du aufpassen, dass du dir nicht selbst auf den Sack pinkelst hehehe
5/5 xD


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

2/10 bisschen langweilig


----------



## David (24. März 2010)

Nene Tschabalaia, unter uns Profis passiert sowas nicht 8) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5 Beatsteaks machen coole Musik! ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

2/10 stellt nicht wirklich was dar ^^


----------



## Naho (24. März 2010)

ich mag nelly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Zuuljin (24. März 2010)

0/10 weil nix da ist ...


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> LiangZhou aber deine Signatur gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10 ^^



^^





B2T: Das mir nicht gefällt, mir tut Leid 4/10


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

LiangZhou deine Signatur ist cool 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> LiangZhou deine Signatur ist cool 9/10



Deine auch, wirkt nur ein wenig deformiert...irgendwas gefällt mir nicht..... x/10 :3


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Der Balken ist zu fett, die Farbe passt nicht zum Seitenkontrast und ich hasse Anime! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach wat solls, 10/10! ^^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Und das nachdem ich dir 10/10 gegeben hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (25. März 2010)

toll 1/10 :b


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

0.5 / 10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2010)

8/10


----------



## Dweencore (25. März 2010)

7/10


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

Ich finde sie cool 9/10


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

8/10 Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Dweencore (26. März 2010)

Finde bilder besser also nur 5/10


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

One Piece ist einfach nur geil und Luffy sowieso 7/10!


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

ich finde sasuke cool 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Mhm... 6/10 Sieht aus wie ne Öllache im Wasser...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Naja. Optisch macht es nicht sonderlich viel her. Da ich nicht weiß, was die Barz zu bedeuten haben, kann ich darauf nicht eingehen. 2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2010)

Hm, ist in Ordnung 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2010)

Hm, ist in Ordnung 7/10


----------



## Lyua (1. April 2010)

Ich finde deine immer noch cool 9/10 ^^


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

spricht mich in keinster Weise an


----------



## LiangZhou (2. April 2010)

Einerseits gefällt mir das Zitat, andererseits hasse ich WoW Sig Generatoren..hm...5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Zu Animemäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Exitorz (5. April 2010)

6/10 zu wenig gruselig/abstoßend


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Dämlicher Spruch... 2/10 (2 weil wenigstens was da ist und es sogar bunt ist...)


----------



## Exitorz (5. April 2010)

2/10 weil man es mit extrem hohem Zoom sogar lesen kann


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dämlicher Spruch... 2/10 (2 weil wenigstens was da ist und es sogar bunt ist...)


----------



## Exitorz (5. April 2010)

0/10 ich seh nix... Net mal nen dämlichen Spruch


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (6. April 2010)

2/10 

Ist a) glaub ein metal-fan
b) hat er n hässliches zeichen
c) einen hässlichen namen
d) war alles nur n witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> 7/10


----------



## Exitorz (6. April 2010)

8/10 ich versteh zwar den Spruch ned aber er tönt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@post:
a) stimmt^^
b) meinst das Hordeschild?^^
c) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke, das is Lob für nen metalhead^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2010)

8/10, weil ich den Spruch gut find ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

gefällt mir irgendwie nich sry ^^ 2/10


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

Naja deine ist auch nicht gerade das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja deine ist auch nicht gerade das wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag Werbung nicht...2/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

Ich spiel kein WoW :O.
2/10
(ich bewerte grade nur, weil ich vergessen hab wie meine Sig ist :O)


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mag Werbung nicht...2/10



äääh das mit der Werbung ist nicht absichtlich o.O

Edit: Jetzt sollte es keine Werbung mehr sein^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2010)

-/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

1/10 gefällt mir nich ^^


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Nice 8/10 ... ^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

und ich so.... ne?! 3/10 Alienware!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2010)

Keine Sig... O_o -/10


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

Gefällt mir irgendwie nich, find das Vieh da rechts eklig oO 2/10


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

*Gefällt mir nicht wirklich* 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

8/10 sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

not bad 7/10


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Gute Signatur gefällt mir 7/10

@Menschfeind aber dein Avatar ist noch cooler soll das Samuel Jackson sein?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Gute Signatur gefällt mir 7/10
> 
> @Menschfeind aber dein Avatar ist noch cooler soll das Samuel Jackson sein?



japp! das ist jules winnfield aus pulp fiction ! sag blos du kennst den film nicht! o_O

7/10 deine signatur hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (13. April 2010)

yoyoyo
8(/)10


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

*Gaehn* Der war schon vor Jahrzehnten uralt 
2/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. April 2010)

8/10 Erstes Zitat versteh ich nicht ganz, aber zweite hat mich ziemlich zum lachen gebracht.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 8/10 Erstes Zitat versteh ich nicht ganz, aber zweite hat mich ziemlich zum lachen gebracht.



Du musst nur 2deutig denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10 Richard rooockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

7/10 besonders zitat nr. 2 gefällt mir


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

hmm
7 (/) 10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

8/10 find ich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Selbstironie^^ ich liebe sowas 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Häh?[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]7/10[/font]


----------



## Ralevor (16. April 2010)

Beide Zitate eigentlich ganz lustig, sowohl auch ironisch, mag ich.
9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

1/10 Hab ich schon zu oft gelesen.


----------



## Exitorz (16. April 2010)

Ich denke mal du hast da ne Unterhaltung mit MenschENfeind gehalten. Naja, ich kenn die story ned,daher 6/10. Sorry. Kannst ja sonst Story per PN schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2010)

Meh. 3/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Estren (17. April 2010)

Hm, 8/10 - weils so schön Aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Werbung? Was solls, grafisch ganz ok
7/10

@Menschfeind
Puh, bist nen harter Kritiker, und das nicht nur in diesem Thread. Naja, ich find schon was ansprechendes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Kenn ich, äußerst zutreffend, daher 8/10


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Geniale Signatur, sowohl ironisch / kritisch gegenüber dem heutigen Stand der Entwicklung (wobei ich Universum jetzt mal hauptsächlich auf die Erde beziehe), als auch humorvoll.
9/10 

(Irgendwie fehlt da noch nen Funken an Sarkasmus für die Maximalpunktzahl. )


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Das Leben hat aber ne beschissene Grafik, Vote 4 Manga! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Ighitt ich mag die nicht...ich hab 14 sek von ihrem video durchgehalten und hatte danach kopfschmerzen

-10/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ighitt ich mag die nicht...ich hab 14 sek von ihrem video durchgehalten und hatte danach kopfschmerzen
> 
> -10/10



Ich musste Laut Lachen als ich das gelesen habe...

Deine Siggi? 8/10!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Hyperaktives Känguru auf Speed 0/10 ^^


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

Ich mag Ratten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolles Textzitat! 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> Ich mag Ratten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ratten sind zwar direkt nach Spinnen die ekligsten Drecksviecher die auf diesem Planeten rumlaufen aber ok. ^^

8/10


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

ich finde zitat signaturen nicht so toll deswegen nur 3/10


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Uhh 2 laptops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8(/)10


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2010)

Sasuke!...weg mit dem scheißkerl...echtmal wie ich den nicht ausstehen kann -.- 2/10


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du schaust Naruto auf RTL2 und hast von dem Anime ungefähr soviel Ahnung wie ein Elephant vom Fallschirmspringen?
> 
> Sorry aber so eine Bewertung lasse ich nicht gelten, schongarnicht von jemanden, der nichtmal Ahnung hat -.-



FAIL! Ich lese IMMER den aktuellen Manga, kenne mich also ziemlich mit dem Thema aus. Trotzdem finde ich das Sasuke einfach ´n scheiß Charakter ist. Also, bevor du rumläufst und behauptest das jemand keine Ahnung hat, soltest du vielleicht mal überlegen ob der andere DOCH Ahnung hat.

Edit: wobei ich sagen muss, das ich Naruto im allgemeinen nicht sogut finde wie z.b. One Piece oder Soul Eater. Deshalb vergess ich öfter mal was (einfach weil ich die Kapitel 1 mal lese und danach nicht mehr anrühre.).Außerdem: was heißt hier, du lässt so eine Bewertung nicht gelten?! Willst du mir damit sagen, das du mir VERBIETEST (!) eine eigene, andere Meinung zum Thema zu haben???


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Sasuke!...weg mit dem scheißkerl...echtmal wie ich den nicht ausstehen kann -.- 2/10



Ich mag sasuke genauso wenig >.<


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Wieso macht EisblockError immer " - "?

Kapier ich zwar noch nich so ganz was damit gemeint is aber ok 7(/)10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

final fantasy 13 ist zwar nicht so gelungen aber die signatur sieht gut aus 7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Slipknot ist was für Bonzen & Wannabe Metaler 0/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Steh nicht so auf Japano Zeugs. 3/10
Slipkot is wirklich wannabe Metal. :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Slipknot ist was für Bonzen & Wannabe Metaler 0/10



Jo für Bonzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Steh nicht so auf Japano Zeugs. 3/10
> Slipkot is wirklich wannabe Metal. :>



Auch "Nu Metal" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls dir das ein Begriff ist. ^^
Disturbed ist zwar nicht schlecht aber die CD-Cover sehen langweilig aus 2/10


----------



## El Homer (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Auch "Nu Metal" genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehen langweilig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
wenn man verzweifelt nach Gründen sucht xD
davon abgesehen das es Slipknot ist, ist es etwas zu groß
4/10


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

Also ich finde ich hab die beste Sig von allen.

Gebe mir 10/10

xD


----------



## Rikkui (26. April 2010)

ok 10(/)10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2010)

9/10 Sieht NICE aus.


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

ich kann damit leider nichts anfangen 3/10


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

9(/)10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

So wirklich was anfangen kann ich damit nich... Aber da das Bild ganz nett aussieht und du mir sympathisch bist, 6/10 XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

zu philosophisch 2/10 ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

zu philosophisch? XD das hab ich ja noch nie gehört XD


äh ja lol... scho recht witzig XD 8/10


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

2 punkte weil ich net weiß was das is 3 punkte weils hübsch aussieht und 4 weil du mir au sympathisch bist und 1 weil du auch im krankenhaus arbeitest
10/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Das sind, äh... Zwei Hände... Auf einem Holzboden... Die sich nicht berühren... In schwarz-weiß... XD
Fu du arbeitest im KH? Dann gibt's von mir auch nochmal einen Bonus, deswegen jetzt 10/10 XDDDD


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Das jetzt aber ein großer bonus ty xD

10/10


----------



## Swoop (30. April 2010)

Final Fantasy was gibts besseres? 9/10 von mir


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich liiiiiiiebe Scrubs, deswegen 10/10 auf jeden Fall!


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Naja, die FFXIII Sig sieht zwar geil aus, das Spiel war aber bestenfals mittelmäßig


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, die FFXIII Sig sieht zwar geil aus, das Spiel war aber bestenfals mittelmäßig



jetzt mal nicht so viel lob für dieses kack spiel :> nach final fantasy 9 ging alles den bach runter ... teil 10 war zwar noch gut aber das gewisse etwas von 6,7,8 und 9 hat gefehlt :<

btt:

oooh ziemlich cool ! wie du auf solche sachen kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ach ich mag Joker.. 9/10



Und nebenbei: Ich mag FFX sehr, sehr, sehr gerne ^^


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Besser so xD?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Schlicht und einfach: Schlicht und einfach, aber irgendwie interessant 7/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Wieso ignoriert EisblockError eigentlich den Threadinhalt und gibt keine Bewertung ab? XD

Njoah ganz okeh würd ich sagen 5/10


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wieso ignoriert EisblockError eigentlich den Threadinhalt und gibt keine Bewertung ab? XD
> 
> Njoah ganz okeh würd ich sagen 5/10



Weil ich es nicht sinnvoll finde sich die ganze Zeit gegenseitig immer die selben zu bewerten^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Naja damit kanne ich nicht viel anfangen 
3/10_


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Och wie goldig ^^ Was is das? 9/10


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Das es ''Goldig'' is weis ich aber was muss ich unter was ist das verstehen??

Sehr sehr gute frage das bild is auch nich schlecht 10/10_


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Ja ich weiß nicht, was genau das auf dem Bild ist ^^ Finds aber immer noch niedlich... 9/10


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

ok die sig ist einwenig fies

das bild ist aber passent zum text ich gebe dir da ne 2[sup]-[/sup]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

is jetzt nicht so pralle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Ich find Quots etwas Geistlos sry

0/10_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich find Quots etwas Geistlos sry
> 
> 0/10_



besorg mir ne richtig gute joker signatur und die zitate sind verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich selbst habe nicht den "skill" für sowas und ich finde auch niemanden der mir eine anständige macht ^^

btt:

8/10 der zeichenstil gefällt mir :>


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

der 2. quote ist n ganz netter ragepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_1 weis ich nich was das heissen soll
2 n Masturbierender Duffy Duck ?? lame -.-

1/10_


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Gezeichnet ist es richtig gut, gefällt mir gar nicht so schlecht: 8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

sooo ich hab mir jetzt mal ne schicke signatur gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich sonderlich professionell aber ist auch das erste mal das ich sowas mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_______________________________________________________________________________

hm... irgendwie ja nur ne playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Du hast den Spruch übersetzt?! Das gibt Abzüge, aus der 8/10 wird eine 5/10 weil es alles in allem nicht schlecht gemacht ist.


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Why so Serious is besser als die verdeutschung 
@Asayur nich so meins bands in ne sig zu stecken 4/10 man erkennt alles richtig schlecht_


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Nerosil schrieb:


> ok die sig ist einwenig fies



Fies? Das isn Filmzitat oO



Menschfeind- schrieb:


> sooo ich hab mir jetzt mal ne schicke signatur gebastelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum sagste nix? Ich kann dir eine machen xP



Zur Sig von Rexo, immer noch 9/10 XD


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Fies? Das isn Filmzitat oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erklär mir jetzt bitte warum du jetzt zum 2. mal das postest o.O?


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Und Du mir, warum Du immer in Forenspielen spammst?
Geltungssucht?
2/10


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Jooo 8/10


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

@Eisblock, weil das der Sinn des Spiels ist und ich Menschfeind und Nerosil was zu sagen hatte...

10/10 ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

2/10 ich kann mit deiner signatur einfach nichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____________________________________________________

so vllt kommt mein neustes kunstwerk ja besser an ^^


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Naja

7/10

Ich hätte "Why so serious?" besser gefunden^^


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

6/10 netter spruch(HdR oder?=D)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

7/10

das bild gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (5. Mai 2010)

Der Joker nicht übel 6/10


----------



## Apuh (5. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht 8,5/10


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

nettes Zitat ;D

7/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Mai 2010)

7/10 netter Spruch...auch wenn ich nicht SO der Fan von Naruto bin....


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

Mh....ich soll diesen Untoten unterstützen? Nenenee 2/10!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Keine Boxxy mehr 8/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was istn das für Zeug in dem Spoiler?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

ich kenne das festival zwar nicht aber allein durch die tatsache das es ein festival ist bekommst du 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne nicht Slipknot. Ist das eine neue Nudelsorte? 3/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Spirit ist ein relativ neues Punkfestival, ist dieses Jahr zum vierten Mal.
Bekommst auch ne 10/10 von mir, ich find Slipknot irgendwie putzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Punkfestival is gut, Biertrinken ist wichtig, 8/10, weil mir Wein lieber wär XD


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was istn das für Zeug in dem Spoiler?



Ein Codierter Satz....da ihn niemand entschlüsseln konnte hab ich ihn jetzt rausgenommen und mein Comeback angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den über mir: 10/10, ich mag die [hoffentlich] toten Hände!


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

8/10 Weil das Zitat gut ist und Comebacks immer gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Pokemon...
6/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Mai 2010)

5/10 Zitat ist an sich ja ganz nett, aber Macht ist scheiße. :<
Keine Macht für niemand!


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Habe etwas Nachgeforscht Wacken fur Punks ??

Wen ja mach ich ma ein 10/10 weil ich mich fur dich freuhe _


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 5/10 Zitat ist an sich ja ganz nett, aber Macht ist scheiße. :<
> Keine Macht für niemand!



Merke dir, die Sith-Macht ist nicht scheiße. Sie wird dich höchstens nur Quälen ...

@ Rexo:
Ganz nett, auch wenn es nicht wirklich meine Zielgruppe trifft ==> 7/10


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Merke dir, die Sith-Macht ist nicht scheiße. Sie wird dich höchstens nur Quälen ...
> 
> @ Rexo:
> Ganz nett, auch wenn es nicht wirklich meine Zielgruppe trifft ==> 7/10



Der Spruch ist ganz ok... nur ich finds bissl hässlich gemacht tut mir leid :< 7/10


----------



## mumba (11. Mai 2010)

6/10

nich mein musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. Mai 2010)

kennsch nicht. Finds aber ganz gut gemacht! 7/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

sooooo lustig finde ich das zitat nun nich ^^ 5/10


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind deine Sigs werden immer besser^^ 8/10

PS: Meine ist auch neu, naja, 1 Std arbeit, danach sieht es auch aus (naja ist erst meine 2. überhaupt...)


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Fur die erste eigene Sig nich schlecht ,aber das Bild is zu Dunkel und der rand is nich ganz sauber abgeschniten oder ihre ich mich
7/10_


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2010)

naja, das was du sagst ist eig so geplant^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

Die Sig an und für sich find ich super gemacht: 10/10, aber "leider" mag ich diese Serie und diesen Zeichenstil nicht wirklich, daher geb ich Dir nur ne 8/10


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. Mai 2010)

Bin absolut kein Fan von FF, aber dafür leidenschaftlicher Tänzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Apuh (14. Mai 2010)

Bob Marley und Jimmy Hendrix sind nicht wirklich tot, sie leben in ihrer Musik weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
11/10!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Mai 2010)

hmm....niveaulos, flach und geschmacklos.....ICH LIEBE ES!!!!! ...nicht wirklich gebe aber trotzdem 8/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

richard verdient nichts ausser 10/10 :>


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





findet ihr die besser?


----------



## Apuh (16. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja... geht so... 7/10


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

mhm.....sehr sinnfrei seine signatur...also 6/10 (heut großzügig bin)


----------



## refload (18. Mai 2010)

Hm, ja ich weis nun was für einen Char die Person über mir spielt und mit den unteren infos kann ich leider nichts anfangen ^^ (6/10)

^^ noch ma geändert.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Hm, ja ich weis nun was für einen Char die Person über mir spielt und mit den unteren infos kann ich leider nichts anfangen ^^ (6/10)
> 
> ^^ noch ma geändert.



Untere sind 2 bands, nur mal so nebenbei ^^ Eisregen & Fetisch:Mensch. 
Deine signatur ist eh nur Werbung also 5/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2010)

fetisch:Mensch?
Mindadar?

Altes Haus, recht schick! 7/10


----------



## refload (18. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Untere sind 2 bands, nur mal so nebenbei ^^ Eisregen & Fetisch:Mensch.
> Deine signatur ist eh nur Werbung also 5/10



@Mindadar - werd ich mir mal reinziehen. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder etwas schlauer!

@Signatur - sieht nett aus ^^ was auch immer da steht ^^ (8/10)


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2010)

refload schrieb:


> @Mindadar - werd ich mir mal reinziehen. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder etwas schlauer!
> 
> @Signatur - sieht nett aus ^^ was auch immer da steht ^^ (8/10)



mh kA mag ich ned

3/10


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2010)

Sry, kenne DyBtC zwar, aber die Sig gefällt mir irgendwie nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (25. Mai 2010)

9/10 finde sie eigtl ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (26. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne Big Tasty nur von McDoof.
8/10


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich kenne Big Tasty nur von McDoof.
> 8/10



Fürl mich ein bischen verarscht wenn es für 30 sec Gimp Arbeit 8/10 gibt^^


Naja, dein Zitat ist eig ganz nett, aber auf dauer geht der Witz verloren^^ 7/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

ich kenne den typen zwar nicht aber deine signatur sieht gut aus 7/10


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

0.5/10 Für Torch. Den Rest des Pixelhaufens kann ich kaum erkennen


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Ähm... Joah... Ein... Stillleben...? 2/10


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

viele schöne Frauen aber mal ehrlich ist der 3. von Rechts ein Mann wenn ja 9/10 wenn nein 10/10 und der spruch ist auch gut^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

WoW Signatur + Werbung.... 1/10


----------



## Leikath (29. Mai 2010)

ich mag pokemon nicht .. 0.5/10 aber nur weil der typ blau ist


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

finde ich jetzt nicht so ansprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> viele schöne Frauen aber mal ehrlich ist der 3. von Rechts ein Mann wenn ja 9/10 wenn nein 10/10 und der spruch ist auch gut^^



Guck dir mal die Serie "The L Word" an... Ähm... Also ich glaub da ist es noch ne Frau XD

Ich mag kein Slipknot 2/10


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

ähhh kenn i net sagt mir nix gibt ne

5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Mai 2010)

ist das sam aus splinter cell? ^^ wenn ja dann 6/10 wenn nein 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

scheeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10.

hab keine sig -.-

edit: ZWISCHENPOSTER! für slipknot gibts au ne 6/10


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

Error 404: Signatur nicht gefunden


----------



## Jin0x (31. Mai 2010)

Der Kopf ist zu stark betont. Absicht? 7/10


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr grün, sehr dunkel. 4/10, ich mag kein Grün XD


----------



## Jin0x (31. Mai 2010)

Goblins sind aber grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Ich mag ja auch keine Goblins... Glaub mit Cata fang ich an Ally zu spielen, damit ich nen Worg hab >_<

Immer noch 4/10


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich mag ja auch keine Goblins... Glaub mit Cata fang ich an Ally zu spielen, damit ich nen Worg hab >_<
> 
> Immer noch 4/10



3/10

mh, kA sagt mir nicht zu die Sigi :<


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (31. Mai 2010)

5/10 ich versteh die Siggi nicht sieht aber cool aus^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Homer ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10

Stracraft -2

Ergebniss 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und ja das ist Sam Fisher aus dem neuen Splinter Cell Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

hab gestern wieder angefangen den ersten teil zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Jin0x schrieb:


> Der Kopf ist zu stark betont. Absicht? 7/10




Jop, das ist Absicht, das ist ja eine Person^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2010)

Bleach ist gut. 8/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

9/10




Die Sig sieht immer noch genau so gut aus wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2010)

Sieht gut aus. 9/10


----------



## Apuh (2. Juni 2010)

Nett, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

8/10

Nettes Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Ui wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Sieht ganz gut aus, zitat raff ich nicht 8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

hm... öööh... cool... 3/10


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Sehr Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe deine signatur ist nicht auf den film bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Juni 2010)

2/10

Wers mag...


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ui wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja wie man sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






dragon1 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, zitat raff ich nicht.


BP-Wir tanken auch ihren Golf voll ..... BP-Ölkonzern und Tankstellen Vertreiber - Golf von Mexiko - Ölkatastrophe ... Na machst klick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







9/10

NIce Joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da nur Text keine volle Punktzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (4. Juni 2010)

Sehr nett
9/10


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ui wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD verstehtse nicht ;D ?


Ölkriese im Golf von Mexiko ... ? xD


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kenn den Anime nicht, Signatur führt zu ohne ersichtlichen Grund zu einem Forum (Werbung)...

2/10 weil es noch nach etwas aussieht.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Naja das zitat ist gut aber sonst eher standaert 3/10



Wie ist die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

allein der name "Elfenlied" gibt fette minuspunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Naja das ist mein erster Konzeptversuch für nen kleinen gfx wettbewerb

das Thema ist Elfenlied




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Weiße wird noch durchsichtig


----------



## mumba (7. Juni 2010)

7/10


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Die Signatur ist nicht ohne deswegen 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

irgendwie sieht das taurenviech gut aus 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

8/10


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

9/10


----------



## Rhokan (9. Juni 2010)

7/10 aweng viel text, liest keiner, aber goblins ftw


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juni 2010)

dafür das du fat und ugly bist 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

9/10

Sieht schnucklig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Juni 2010)

3/10

sieht eigentlich cool aus, aber das bild von nem mann kommt ein wenig gay rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2010)

5/10 Naja nicht so mein Geschmack. Der Blutelf 


Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> kommt ein wenig gay rüber.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

8/10 

is des der zombie aus dem ersten re teil? also den den man zuerst sieht wie er genüßlich an ner leiche rumknabbert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und der Kerl ist Sam Fisher seines Zeichens der 1. Splinter Cell des Third Echelon also nix mit gay du  Banause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Juni 2010)

8/10 dein Spruch über glückiche Tiere hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

hmm nicht gerade sehr tiefgründige Symbolik ^^
2/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Design is ok, aber die Sig ist zu hoch.
Deswegen nur 3/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Juni 2010)

endlich mal jemand der meine meinung teilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

ich liebe solche zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kriege sowas in der art auch oft zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Sieht stimmig aus, aber weil die Ratm Sig weggemacht wurde deswegen gibt es anstatt 7/10, 0/10.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2010)

6/10


----------



## Ugnar (14. Juni 2010)

Achja der *Kezpa*... 6/10


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2010)

0/10

Weil wo nix is kann man nix bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest wird mir hier uff Arbeit nix angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juni 2010)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

10/10
sieht absolut genial aus .......... selbst gemacht?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> sieht absolut genial aus .......... selbst gemacht?



ne hab ich von deviantart.com geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Find die Signatur nicht so besonders 5/10


----------



## Bibl88k (17. Juni 2010)

Ehm....2/10 Ich versteh fast nur Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

1/10 Sehe da nix interessantes, lustiges oder tiefgründiges dran....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. Juni 2010)

hm ... 2/10


----------



## mumba (20. Juni 2010)

hat was 8/10


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie cool 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

O RLY???? 8/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2010)

7/10
viel text bin ein bissel verwirrt, aber passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (28. Juni 2010)

das logo hat style. 7/10


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juni 2010)

Sehr öde 6/10


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juni 2010)

Doppelpost wegen netz und so


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Sieht schön aus, aber der rand, also das [align=center] sieht blöd aus

8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juni 2010)

sagt mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Juni 2010)

sieht gut aus jedoch ein bisschen zu viel :x
6/10


----------



## Alion (30. Juni 2010)

8/10

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Nunja, hab nicht gerade viel mit WoW am Hut, ist aber ok. 4/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2010)

10 Punkte das Trikot

-9 für den Rest

1/10

Unnötig & Provokant... wenn man die WM selbst zum würgen findet .. okay. Ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Aber des ist na ja wie oben beschrieben Unnötig & Provokant


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

Meh. 3/10


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

3/10

Text, pfui.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Free Bumper! 10/10.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2010)

10/10 wegen Selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (18. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

10/10 der comic ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2010)

Iwie...genial 8/10 ^_^


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

6/10
Wie immer ein schönes Bild, und wie immer zu breit ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

Für Rechtschreibung! Achja: Warhammer ist cool....10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

I will add Lord of Dance to my titles!

9/10


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juli 2010)

Fand ich immer schon sehr schick, bitte nicht ändern.^^ 
9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fand ich immer schon sehr schick, bitte nicht ändern.^^
> 9/10




Hehe ;D



Gutes Zitat, wenn auch schwer zu lesen 8/10


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juli 2010)

sieht ganz cool aus, nurnoch überragend > 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Gaara <3 und epic Quote 9/10


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

Hm, nicht so gut wie das Avatar :-/ 5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

9/10

Ich weiss zwar nicht was es darstellen soll aber... es lässt mich ruhig werden...


----------



## Mr. Susi (20. Juli 2010)

Cooles Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10
Ist das Chester Bennington von Linkin Park?

EDIT: Da war wohl jmd schneller o0


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juli 2010)

*Gähn* 1/10 (nur weil eine Signatur vorhanden ist)


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

9/10


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Weis zwar ned, von was das ist, aber mir gefällt sie sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2010)

Ist von nirgendwo, random Bild, random Spruch



3/10 , sorry aber das ist Maaainstream! (Obwohl ich nicht besser bin mit 08/15 Anime Sig)


----------



## Creeb (22. Juli 2010)

8/10 

ka was das ist aber schaut nicht verkehrt aus


----------



## mumba (23. Juli 2010)

0/10 weil hat keine sig


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Sieht gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> Ich weiss zwar nicht was es darstellen soll aber... es lässt mich ruhig werden...



Chester Bennington von Linkin Park & Dead by Sunrise (das Bild ist aus dem Video "Faint" von Linkin Park)



Mr. schrieb:


> Cooles Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Right!


10/10 ich liebe al bundy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2010)

Faint ist toll 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Juli 2010)

Das sieht cool aus....9/10


----------



## Imbads (24. Juli 2010)

Der Vergleich zwischen jungen Hunden und jungen Forenusern gefällt mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2010)

9/10 xDDD


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

I Love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Nachtlied (25. Juli 2010)

9/10

Al Bundy ist einfach der Hit... XD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Richard 4 da WIN! 10/10


----------



## Bo0m (25. Juli 2010)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juli 2010)

Doodoo 7/10


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## Imbads (26. Juli 2010)

Man nannte es Fraktionswechsel!... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

9/10 
Geniale Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (27. Juli 2010)

Sieht ein wenig merkwürdig aus,aber gefällt mir, 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Juli 2010)

4/10


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

8/10 --> Bin zwar allgemein nicht so der Anime-/Mangafan, allerdings finde ich die Sig recht stimmig.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Lustiger Zwergenname ^^ 8/10


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Zerg ftw -> 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juli 2010)

Hübsch 9/10


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir gut 10/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juli 2010)

Meh. 4/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2010)

10/10 weil Richard nichts anderes verdient (oder toleriert^^)


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 10/10 weil Richard nichts anderes verdient (oder toleriert^^)



Ich mag sinnige Signaturen 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

08/15 4/10


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

Mhhh 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Hmm, scheint ein Neuling zu sein. Aber Intercontinental Champ? Das gibt 7/10


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hmm, scheint ein Neuling zu sein. Aber Intercontinental Champ? Das gibt 7/10


So neu nichtmehr, aber joa noch neu, Ic Champ nichtmehr (leider-.-)
dann gibts von mir 9/10 WWE fan Bonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Ich weiß noch damals....als Batista und Rey ein Tag Team waren oder Austin seinen Bierlaster angeschleppt hat.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2010)

für mich sieht es immer noch(!) ^^ tauähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> für mich sieht es immer noch(!) ^^ tauähnlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



einfach lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

7/10


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

9/10 Sehr lustig xDD


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

xD Wie nieeedliiich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. August 2010)

> Fear of the duck...Fear of the duck... I have a phobia that ducks are watching me!



weisste bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

Das kann nur 10/10 bekommen


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Link geht nicht X/10

Brille du erinnerst dich immernoch daran? xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. August 2010)

8/10 und jetzt muss ich ehrlich mal fragen was "The Dog & The Sparrow" ist?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2010)

Der Typ ist klasse! 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> 8/10 und jetzt muss ich ehrlich mal fragen was "The Dog & The Sparrow" ist?




Ich....weiß es nicht........


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich....weiß es nicht........


ich versteh die signatur nicht, ist aber trotzdem ganz hübsch 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich versteh die signatur nicht, ist aber trotzdem ganz hübsch 7/10





Sind Rennsportsponsoren nicht? 8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. August 2010)

8/10 und jetzt spucks aus ... ich habe keine zeit um das zu googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (4. August 2010)

9/10 Weil du mir jez ne schlaflose nacht bereitest.... 	Ich kann mich einfach nich mehr errinern woher ich den kerl kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. August 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> 9/10 Weil du mir jez ne schlaflose nacht bereitest.... 	Ich kann mich einfach nich mehr errinern woher ich den kerl kenne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



V wie Vendetta ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 ein wenig "schräg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

Guter Film 8/10


Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, hab eben gegooglet ist anscheinend eine grimm'sche Erzählung


----------



## Dracun (4. August 2010)

9/10

Sieht verdammich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (4. August 2010)

7/10 

weil es sich ein bissl bewegt


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

Hm, naja....hm......joar gibt bessere GIFs davon und der Spruch, naja 4/10


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Ganz gut, gefällt mir. 8/10


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

IM FIRIN MAH LAZZ0R 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. August 2010)

Mh muss ich die verstehen? :x
Naja 5/10^^


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh muss ich die verstehen? :x
> Naja 5/10^^



Sind Rennsport bzw. Tuningmarken :-P

3/10 weil standart...


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

5/10


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

3/10
Da nur Text.

(Meins wird noch besse, nur der erste versuch mit Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

3/10 da nur text


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> 3/10
> Da nur Text.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

5/10 weil komisch ._.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Was is an meiner Sig den komisch ?^^
5/10,
kenn nichts davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2010)

Nicht schön :-/ 3/10


----------



## Dracun (7. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> Sieht verdammich gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir wie du die Cutouts in Szene gesetzt hast ...die Farbzusammenstellung ist harmonisch & passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.





alles in allem WOW


----------



## mod26 (7. August 2010)

9/10 

sieht ganz cool aus hab nur keinen plan von welchem game das is (wenns überhaupt von nem game is ^^ )


----------



## Dweencore (7. August 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> sieht ganz cool aus hab nur keinen plan von welchem game das is (wenns überhaupt von nem game is ^^ )



(IS Aion,oder)


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

3/10 da nur text


----------



## Healor (7. August 2010)

7/10

da ich solche Situationen nur zu gut kenne. Betrunken den Channel des derzeit gespielten MMO's zuspamen. Komische, undefinierbare SMS oder Statusnachrichten bei Facebook veröffentlichen... oder schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (7. August 2010)

Interessante Signatur... etwas eigen, aber schön

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2010)

7/10


@Dracun

Danke, danke ;D


----------



## Mindadar (11. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> @Dracun
> ...



Nette Signatur 10/10


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Die Sig ist echt Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir (;
8/10


----------



## Yodaku (15. August 2010)

7/10 
gut gestaltet, kanns aber nicht zuordern ^^


----------



## Yodaku (15. August 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2010)

5/10
Sieht komisch aus ^^


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

4/10

gefällt mir gar net da ich daraus absolut nix ableiten kann .. sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

Ich würde die fabe vom char dem bg anpassen sonst sieht es nicht stimmig aus 6/10


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2010)

5/10 Hat irgendwie etwas eigenes.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. August 2010)

Sieht cool aus. Was ist das? 7/10


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

5/10 --> Zu viel Text für eine Signatur.


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2010)

Nunja, nen 32er Dwarf Hunter, da kann man nur 0/10 gebeb, erstrecht weil ich keinen GS sehe I_I


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Sieht einfach geil aus 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2010)

Zuviel :-/

6/10


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

6/10 Es ist irgendeine berühmte Filmszene hab aber überhauptkeine Ahnung welche :>


----------



## LiangZhou (6. September 2010)

9/10


Naja, so berühmt ist sie nicht ;D


----------



## Ennia (6. September 2010)

sry, aber ist das 'Twilight'? ^^ 6/10


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

gz 7/10


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

4/10
Spruch ist alt und nicht witzig. +0 P.
Ich finds Auto nicht so toll. +1 P.
Das Herz aber gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 3.P


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> sry, aber ist das 'Twilight'? ^^ 6/10





Nein! >-<



B2T: 5/10


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Was isses?

(Sry ich finds langweilig 2/10)


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2010)

*grummel* Ich änder ja schon wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Jetzt passts auch irgendwie zu deinem Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. September 2010)

Zitat: 2/10

Bild: 7/10

Herz: 3/10

gesamt:

4,5/10


----------



## Ellesmere (9. September 2010)

one piece, oder?
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (12. September 2010)

Sagt mir leider nichts X/10


/One Piece, Naruto und Bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2010)

_0/10 Damlich_


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

5/10
Kenn ich nicht.Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. September 2010)

6/10

Gif ist geil. ;D


----------



## LiangZhou (13. September 2010)

Guter Film 8/10


----------



## Haggelo (14. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Guter Film 8/10



sieht gut aus.9/10


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Star Wars V - Episch! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2010)

Standard: 5/10


----------



## Agabig (14. September 2010)

nicht schlecht 6/10


----------



## Ellesmere (14. September 2010)

Ein Abtrünniger *uahrg* tötet ihn....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. September 2010)

8/10 hehe^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2010)

sieht kewl aus 8/10


----------



## Cathan (16. September 2010)

7/10


----------



## Nebola (17. September 2010)

6/10


----------



## Ellesmere (17. September 2010)

Nu ja ... bunt ist es zumindest ^^
4/10


----------



## Apuh (17. September 2010)

7/10


----------



## Kalîdana (17. September 2010)

Ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10 

Ich will nicht wissen was andere in Ihren Tastaturen klemmen haben

Pfui ^^


----------



## Alion (18. September 2010)

0/10
Juhu ein Link. Man hat keine ahnug was einem erwartet und am Schluss kommt man auf eine Error Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (18. September 2010)

hmmmm 8/10


----------



## Zamin (18. September 2010)

7/10


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

8/10 ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Zamin (19. September 2010)

hehe 10/10


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

7/10 
Dance Moonkin Dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. September 2010)

(Off-Topic daher überspringen.)

Wow, Zamin hast du Signature selbst gemacht?
Sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## Zamin (19. September 2010)

jop alles selfmade...


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

Ich gebe nur 6/10, weil die Signatur mir zu groß ist.
Wäre nur eins da, oder beide nebeneinander, sähe die Bewertung anders aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Mag zwar HSB gar nicht, aber da gehen die Leute schön mit. 6/10


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

5/10 nicht für mich :x


----------



## Zamin (20. September 2010)

5/10



*.... habe heute nochmal bissel rumgebastelt und das kam dabei raus...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht also um die Palasig net um die vom Hunter


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

haha typisch pala thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

10/10 Beste Signatur die ich jeeeeemals gesehen habe!!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach mach mal halblang, gegen deine stink ich total ab...

12/10 ! xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Aber nur weil ihr CS(:S) zockt.




8/10


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Da stimmt was nicht mit deinem Rand, glaub ich wenigstens...
4/10


----------



## Arasouane (24. September 2010)

9/10....ich find mich darinwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. September 2010)

8/10 ach du Kacke ich liebe Buffieszitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. September 2010)

nicht so der bringer 2/10


----------



## Zamin (24. September 2010)

slipknot-sig ...2/10 aber selber nich besser^^

im nachhinein sig-ändern zählt ned


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2010)

8/10

Schön animiert .. sieht gut aus


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

9/10

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

jaaaa genau....1/10


----------



## Held² (26. September 2010)

so what? 3/10


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2010)

Ganz nett, hat mir ein Minischmunzeln abgerungen, 4/10


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

horny 9/10 schönes farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2010)

bis auf die formeln saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

Sieht ein bissel unscharf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder brauch ich eine Brille ...oO^^)
6/10


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2010)

7/10

Lustiges Zitate und dazu passend ein wahres Sprichwort


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Sieht ein bissel unscharf aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, brauchst keine Brille, is bei mir auch unscharf, und ich hab vor 2 Wochen meine neue Brille in Empfang genommen, vor deren Herstellung natürlich mal wieder ein Sehtest gemacht wurde XD



BTT:

Bin nich so der Dragonballfan und Links in Signaturen klick ich einfach nicht an.. 3/10


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

puhh...nochmal Glück gehabt *schweiß von der stirn streich*^^
btt:

Nette Farben! und Zitate mag ich eh, Minuspunkt für die Größe.

9/10


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

2 Gute Zitate = 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (27. September 2010)

Unscharf :-( 

3/10


----------



## Dling (27. September 2010)

Sehr lahm sry^^ 1/10


----------



## Lethior (27. September 2010)

Sehr schönes Zitat, da ich aber mit Autos nicht besonders viel anfangen kann 6/10


----------



## Zamin (27. September 2010)

schick... 8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2010)

Ganz gut, gibt aber einen kleinen WoW Malsu...7/10

Ihr könnt mir gerne unter dem Link ein Bild malen. ^.^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2010)

8/10

Kenn Band net aber die Möglichkeit dir en bild zu malen .. nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

9/10 DRAGONBALL &#9829;

achte auf spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Zitate sind gut 
9/10


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

10/10 Lazer/Lazer ich finds genial


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2010)

Der Sinn des Leben ist es, die Edelgaskonfiguration zu erreichen.
10/10 allein nur wegen diesem Zitat!


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

das video rofl 
10/10


----------



## Dropz (29. September 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2010)

Shrimps oO Bäh. Hattest du nicht mal nen Burger? Das war besser 

All in all 5/10, weils noch ganz nett anzuschauen ist ^^


----------



## Apuh (30. September 2010)

hübsch
9/10


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

10/10 aber zu groß


----------



## Apuh (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 10/10 aber zu groß




So besser?
8,5/10


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

lol die lupe xD


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das video rofl
> 10/10



Is vom Schulkollegen von mir fürn Projekt gewesen


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2010)

9/10

Einfach nur krank das vid einfach nur krank


----------



## Dling (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja 5/10


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

4/10


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

Njoah... Ganz okay. 5/10


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

8/10


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

7/10 

Ich hasse diese Mini-Leisten


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

7/10 ich weiß nicht was man dazu sagen soll


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

7/10


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

und wieso ? naja egal passt

6/10 ist aus welche bilder bringen euch zu lachen oder ? :O


----------



## Multiverres (8. Oktober 2010)

Nein Oo das hab ich woanders her


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Box of destruction! Ich will so ne Box haben XD 10/10


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

hübsch 8/10


----------



## Kada (8. Oktober 2010)

9/10


----------



## Zamin (8. Oktober 2010)

An sich ja ne Vorgefertigte, aber der "custom-BG" mit den Augen is Hammer.

9/10


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

Sehr hübsch, aber nur 8/10 weil kein Arsenal-Link hinter dem Bild sitzt.


----------



## Zamin (8. Oktober 2010)

6/10

danke für den tip


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

1/10

versteh ich nicht... "soared on Thrall"
gesegelt auf Thrall?


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Klein. Schlicht. Wahr.

10/10


----------



## Zamin (8. Oktober 2010)

/OT: ja genau "gesegelt..." Oo


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2010)

9/10

Nett animiert


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja immernoch geheimer AION Fan 
Aber ich HASSE ! Splinter Cell...deswegen nur 9,5/10 ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Drogen sind nich gut xD und das andere weis ich nett was das sein soll

5/10_


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2010)

Uhrwerk orange- hmm...mit einer Anspielung auf die Augenszene? Sieht auf jedenfall gut aus 
8/10


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2010)

9/10

nette Zitate  und ne schöne Aufforderung Mal mir was


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Aion is nich so mein ding, abe splinter Cell find ich absolut cool

8/10


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

9/10 ich habe den knopf doch gedrückt


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2010)

1/10 weil ich persönlich keinen Fussball mag und der "Gnadenpunkt" weil ich akzeptieren das du's magst ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

5/10 paladine sind doof


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

0/10 Fussball stinkt!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

10/10
Ich liebe Hägar!


----------



## Apuh (16. Oktober 2010)

7/10


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

6/10


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Die zitate sind toll.
black rock shooter hab ich mir noch nicht angesehn
und was das bild soll versteh ich auch nicht so ganz 

6/10


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Die zitate sind toll.
> black rock shooter hab ich mir noch nicht angesehn
> und was das bild soll versteh ich auch nicht so ganz
> 
> 6/10



OT: Guck auf die Posts


----------



## Dracun (16. Oktober 2010)

Für die Mühe gibt es ne glatte 10  
für den sinn ne 3
ergo 
7/10


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> OT: Guck auf die Posts



Achso..
Das Bild ist auf das Zitat bezogen. Ok..
Get it!

Btt:

Sieht nicht besonderst aus finde ich. Und Aion mag ich nicht.
Aber du hast die Grafik selber gemacht soweit ich weiß.
Dafür gibts +Punkte 

5/10


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

10/10 lazer aber das hatten wir ja schon


----------



## Tionn (17. Oktober 2010)

Fußball... und dann auch noch der FC Schalke! ihhh!

2/10


----------



## Jengor (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh keine

Naja dann halt: Jaaaaaaaaa! Schalke 10/10


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

deine signatur passt zu der situation von schalke


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Schliesse mich dem Vor-Vorherigen an.
2/10
Fußball = iiiiiihhhhh
Aber weil Du ein Bild und Text eingebaut hast, sinds noch 2 Punkte geworden^^


----------



## Tounho (21. Oktober 2010)

10/10

Beides trifft auf mich zu xD
Und ich hab was dazugemalt!


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Dark-Side Spruch ist alt und irgendwie nicht mehr witzig... höchstens eine gelunge Illustration kann den retten, und selbst da hat man die besten schon gesehen...
1/10

Naja, nettes Zitat, aber ich sehe keinen nennenswerten Bezug zu den meisten Themen auf buffed und so grossartig ansich wie der Dummheit-Universum-Spruch isses auch net...
3/10

Ich finde "don't do that" Signaturen affig, sry...
0/10

Unterm Strich: 2/10


----------



## Mareike80 (22. Oktober 2010)

WoW nein danke ;-) 0/10


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2010)

Nein ich werde nicht auf "GDPIT,com" gehen 0/10


----------



## Thoraxos (23. Oktober 2010)

gäähhnn zum einschlafen 0 von 10


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2010)

Zuviele Ausrufezeichen & shit Animation 0/10


----------



## Berserkius (23. Oktober 2010)

0/10 ist doch wohl ein Scherz oder


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 0/10 ist doch wohl ein Scherz oder



der troll/goblin is n1, aber der rest ... naja 


6/10


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

8/10 wird immer besser


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse Fußball^^ 0/10


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

0/10 leider misslungen sieht aus wie ein wixklecks


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

Lol... ich brauch keinem (normalen) Bär in die eier treten, das macht der Eisbär (siehe Ava :> )

trotzdem iwie lustig der gedanke^^ 7/10


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lol... ich brauch keinem (normalen) Bär in die eier treten, das macht der Eisbär (siehe Ava :> )
> 
> trotzdem iwie lustig der gedanke^^ 7/10



lol 
ENRAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!
 naja 5/10 geht so...


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Naja, hast halt die Tests da gemacht...
Ich geb dir 5/10 aber nur weil ich gut gelaunt bin (:


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

1/10
halt nur der charakter sehr mittelmäßig 
der eine pkt für das bild dadrunter aber sonst *gähn*


----------



## eXeCute. (2. November 2010)

4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. November 2010)

5/10


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Hmm, sieht irgendwie aus nach, Naja, Hmm...
... Ich sag lieber nix... 0/10


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Nichts besonderes 1/10


----------



## Berserkius (4. November 2010)

10/10 ganz nach mein Geschmack


----------



## Apuh (4. November 2010)

7/10


----------



## Jester (6. November 2010)

Schlicht und einfach, dennoch würde ich es zentrieren.
7/10


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Pokemon, allein wegen den Erinnerungen 10/10.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Er gibt mit seinem Wissen an :O
erhängt ihn 
ne ganz nett die Guides und schön bund geschrieben 
mhh 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

das rechte ist ganz lustig, aber die anderen beiden sind doch eher meh :/
4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Haste das Bild nich von mir?^^
Genauso wie der ganze Grptext!
Das muss 10/10 geben ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

das "i like my coffee.." bild? nö, hab ich mal irgendwo gefunden 
den text haben wir uns zusammen überlegt!!1!1!

-brille bewerten-


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das "i like my coffee.." bild? nö, hab ich mal irgendwo gefunden


Sicher im Icq-Verlauf *fg*
btw lass mal deinen Ava bewerten :>
achja, sig wieder 10/10^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2010)

9/10 aber nur wegen der Katze!

vvv mal was neues, jedoch sry für schlechte Quali..naja die message zählt, ne?


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 8/10.


----------



## Norica (12. November 2010)

hmmm  5/10


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

6/10 ganz ok nicht das 0815 char bild ..


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 6/10 ganz ok nicht das 0815 char bild ..



 selber gemacht 



deine signatur find ich toll


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

7/10 mal was anderes


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

8/10 nettes bild, erinnert mich an Mafia 
 	naja last fm auch ganz ok ! :S


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

6/10 intressant^^ Pokemon mal anders.


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

naja 4/10


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Ich erkenne es nicht. 4/10 wegen dem spektakulären Aussehen. ^^'


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Schrift...
Bewertung geht nicht um den Guide der wär 10/10 (:
So leider -4/10


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne es nicht. 4/10 wegen dem spektakulären Aussehen. ^^'



Das is Bubbles aus HoN 

7/10


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Das is Bubbles aus HoN
> 
> 7/10



HoN?


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Fiese Farben und für mich zu unscharf (ich glaub ich brauch ne Brille  )
3/10


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

8/10 ist lustig - und ein Bild hab ich auch gemalt


----------



## d2wap (18. November 2010)

Typische WoW Signatur... 5/10


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Hmm...erinnert mich zu stark an Werbebanner ...
3/10 dann doch noch, weil die Farben ganz gut sind.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

6/10 bild ist auch schon dran


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Joar, steh nicht wirklich auf Pokemon oder Pot
2/10


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

5/10 - weil das Pic mich an Snake erinnert.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. November 2010)

schlechte Schrift - Aussage ok.
5/10


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2010)

Ich denke meine spricht für sich selbst!


----------



## Koila (20. November 2010)

Akute Bombengefahr?! So interpretiere ich dass zumindest.
4/10


----------



## Ellesmere (20. November 2010)

Zucchini mit Frischkäse??
was biste denn jetzt ? Nicht Fleisch nicht Fisch? ...hmmm...also nix halbes und nix ganzes ...

Nenene...
aber das Bild ist nett 

Aussage mies - Bild nett 5/10


----------



## I'm a God called Seniso (23. November 2010)

Angenehmer auf jeden Fall.  8/10


----------



## LeFreakk1 (23. November 2010)

7/10 weil erfolg selbst zerstört^^


----------



## Dling (23. November 2010)

-/- Nix zu sehn


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

10/10 weil ich finde,dass es einfach gelungen ausshieht


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2010)

10/10, Meeresfrüchte <3 Aber bitte nicht aus Aquafarmen


----------



## Petersburg (23. November 2010)

Hmm die Signatur bedroht mich eigentlich 4/10 aber dann schießt der Polizist also 7/10


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

da ist nix oO also 0/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2010)

Gutes Zitat aber die Animation nervt ein wenig  5/10


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2010)

Sieht alles gesammt gut aus. 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2010)

Aussehen 9/10
The Miz 1/10 xD

5/10


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Homefront <3
ich hab noch mein VIP Armband von der GC 

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Homefront <3
> ich hab noch mein VIP Armband von der GC
> 
> 8/10





Hab mir die Vorbestllerbox geholt :3


Das grüne Pferdevieh! 9/10


----------



## Mäuserich (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich checks den tieferen Sinn zwar nicht, aber optisch sprichts mich durchaus an. Ausserdem ist's nicht übermässig animiert oder riesen gross also 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich checks den tieferen Sinn zwar nicht, aber optisch sprichts mich durchaus an. Ausserdem ist's nicht übermässig animiert oder riesen gross also 7/10



Klick mich zur Aufklärung ;D


B2T: Schlicht und simpel, 8/10


----------



## Dracun (23. Dezember 2010)

9/10 
Schlicht, sieht gut aus.. gefällt mir
Bin echt auf dat Spiel gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja eig ganz Simpel aber trotzdem ,hatt was 

8/10


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja eig ganz Simpel aber trotzdem ,hatt was
> 
> 8/10



Es lacht zu sehr, es ist zu grün, der Hals ist zu lang, 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2010)

8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

2/10 Ich find die ein bissl Stumpf

Hab mal ne neue


----------



## Mäuserich (30. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie nicht witzig oder sonst was...
Aber ich mag diese Art von Gitter, daher 2/10


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

3/10 Mag die Maus iwie nicht.

War eh eine übergangssignatur da es Probleme gab mit der Auflösung^^
Hier die Richtige:


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

LOL! 

[-3/10]

-1 weil PvE.
-2 weil Paladin.
-3 Weil pinkfarbene Schrift.

Und die Maus ist irgendwie sexy also [8/10] 

Edit: ("Wääh zwischenposter Argh* Wuäh~Wuäh~Wuääh) 

Seanbuddha bekommt eine [11/10]

Eins der besten seit langem, und der Kommentar trifft den Kopf auf den Nagel!


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Dezember 2010)

Hm...Frankfurt Bonus 7/10


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm...Frankfurt Bonus 7/10



zu groß, für lediglich einen Schriftzug. Da muss noch was her *g*  sieht aber schick aus

7/10


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus und ich mag die beiden Sendungen  10/10


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2011)

... Jetzt habe ich Hunger 10/10


----------



## Dling (4. Januar 2011)

lahm 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2011)

Bisserl dunkel und keine Ahnung worums geht, aber ganz hübsch. 8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2011)

4/10 Ich steh nit so auf Pink.
So hier jetzt meine Signatur nach allen Richtlinien *den Mods zuwink*


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

das bild gefällt mir & der spruch dahinter ist garnicht gesellschafts kritisch ... 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

9/10


----------



## Rhokan (6. Januar 2011)

8/10


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Januar 2011)

7/10, sagt mir nicht wirklich zu...
Ich habe da auch was neues ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Januar 2011)

9/10 sehr geil!


&#8364;: Ahh Zwischenposter

4/10


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2011)

Hübsch 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Souleater ist nice, aber iwas fehlt da... 8/10


----------



## Edou (16. Januar 2011)

9/10


----------



## Uachu (16. Januar 2011)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (20. Januar 2011)

6.5/10 Nich mein Geschmack allerdings gut gemacht, Nettes Zitat, aber wozu der gamona-link?


----------



## Petersburg (20. Januar 2011)

Hmmm 5/10 Gefällt mir nicht wirklich :/


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Geb dir mal 8/10 für den style, sinn versteh ich nicht hehe

Falls es um die Signaturbilder geht mich ignorieren, da ich keins habe xD


----------



## Uachu (22. Januar 2011)

8/10 da kommen Titten vor =)


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

der text ist gut ,das bild ist zu pink 5/10


----------



## Uachu (22. Januar 2011)

7,5/10 wo siehst du da Pink das ist lila =)


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

ist das zitat von Juli ?


----------



## Uachu (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ist das zitat von Juli ?



ne von Victor Hugo


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2011)

9/10

Sehr schön gemacht, ziemlich stimmig, gefällt mir


----------



## Zamin (29. Januar 2011)

7/10

Wird Zeit von PhotoShop mal wegzukommen.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Zamin schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Wird Zeit von PhotoShop mal wegzukommen.



10/10 extrem gut


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Bild links: 8/10 (Gefällt mir gut vom den Farben und dem Style)

Bild rechts: 10/10 (Krieg drauf voll Hunger )


----------



## Zamin (2. Februar 2011)

9/10

Alleine weil ich Illidan vermisse -.-


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

10/10 Nice gemacht :>


----------



## Luminesce (6. Februar 2011)

Links: Ein Logo von einer Skatermarke, ich glaub die hiess Elements (?). 4/10
Mitte: Dieses epische Ding, diesmal mit Zebrastreifen. 8/10 <-- In grün sah der besser aus, sonst gäbe es ne 10
Rechts: Wieder ein Logo, keine Ahnung woher. Ich kann genau mal ein grosses G, ein S und 04 erschliessen. Ich war so frei und habe SG04 gegoogelt und da kam "die Schützengesellschaft 04" - wobei die einen anderen Aufdruck besitzen. Bei GS04 denke ich natürlich zuerst an Gearscore...04 lol. Wie auch immer, die Farben sind ja ganz schön *g*:  3/10

Gesamtnote: 5/10


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

die marke ist element ,letzteres ignoriere ich galant ,& das grüne ding hab ich net mehr gefunden -.-

btt 7/10 sieht schnieke aus


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

alsooooo: du kriegst von mir nur eine 3/10.
  1. deine sig viiieeel zu lang! mich störts aber nich da ich normalerweise mit nem skin unterwegs bin bei den man gar keine sieht 
  2. kriegst du die 3 punkte nur für deinen "bunchie". so heißt das vieh. einfach mal google bildersuche dann findest du taauusende...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  ach ja und was schalke angeht auch 0 punkte. die heißen hier in frankfurt seit eurem pokal debakel nur noch schalke 06.
  anbei das richtige wappen in deinen lieblingsfarben sogar. darunter ein bild zur erinnerung an 2005 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade olli vielleicht nächstes mal 
mUhAhA


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Wie geil ist bitte das Schalke Zeichen in gelb/schwarz? xD

Ey ego, eigentlich schreibe ich nur um dir zu sagen das du ins Bett sollst und Nachtschwärmer schon vorbei ist!
Aber kA, deine Siggi ist wie meine, eher blöd  Weder schön noch großartig einfallsreich - bestenfalls informativ.

Ich bin voll, ich sag mal 5/10 - peace out!


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

4/10
Standard halt


----------



## Zamin (7. Februar 2011)

9/10

Gefällt mir mal richtig gut.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2011)

10/10 ,aber das hatten wir schon


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Februar 2011)

8/10

Element!


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

9/10
Gefällt mir .. sieht sau gut aus


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

4/10 iiiiiih Fußball xP


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Februar 2011)

8/10 musste schon n bissl schmunzeln^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2011)

1.Gauloises sind recht kacke und
2.New York ist nicht ganz meine Stadt.

Also nur noch 2/10


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2011)

Hmm Soll das Schnee sein? Blos weg damit! 5/10


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

8/10
Hat was, dezent aber einprägsam
Nur das Black ist schwer zu lesen


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

hmmm...

7/10 für Poldi, aber die Signatur ist eindeutig zu hoch :x


----------



## Rhokan (4. März 2011)

4/10 weil ohne Zusammenhang und ohne das Werk gelesen zu haben recht nichtssagend


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2011)

Schick 8/10
Hab mal ne neue:


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

10/10 Die beste Signatur die ich je gesehen habe! <3


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

Minecraft halt 8/10


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2011)

Naja passt irgendwie nicht zusammen 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. März 2011)

8/10


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

10/10
gefällt mir extrem gut *o*


----------



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Fc Schalke in Signatur 10/10!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. März 2011)

Helloween..wow nen beschissenes Fest aus den USA oder ne schlechte Band 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 10/10
> gefällt mir extrem gut *o*





Danke ;D



8/10

@seanbuddha

nach der Meinung zur Band hat aber keiner gefragt und wenn es eine solche ist kannste auch stecken lassen


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

8/10, nette Font


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

Bild ist nicht schlecht aber die Website auf die man gelotst wird.. 4/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. März 2011)

Ach, Allimania ist doch was tolles  10/10


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

8/10
Interessante Aufzählung und der spoiler hat auch was


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. März 2011)

Alleine für diese beiden wunderschönen Fußballwappen gibts schon 10/10


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2011)

Sig 1 9/10
Sig 2 5/10
Sig 3 2/10

Insgesamt 7/10 en bissel konfus die ganze Sig ..


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

Anime das mag ich aber mit den Links kann ich nix anfangen  5/10


----------



## Petersburg (29. März 2011)

Tolle Signatur 9/10


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

Danke mein Imperator. Eure Signatur ist mit 8/10 zu bewerten. Piep...piep..piep.piep->BUMM!


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Yeeah Demolition Dimiti 
9/10


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

dange ich find ja die neue Folge is auch nicht schlecht

Dracun meets RE4?  Warum nicht 8/10


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

mich bitte überspringen 

Nee dieses DNG ist einfach nur scheiße .. gestern gehört und nee danke


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

ich finds nur schade das allimania 19 nicht fertiggemacht wurde


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Yeeah Demolition Dimiti 
9/10


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

Mir gefällts so alles drum und dran. 9,5/10


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2011)

gefällt mir gut ,wobei ich ja Edge als Heal mehr mochte  
9/10


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

hm.. Deutscher Fußball.. kann damit nix anfangen und der lamaverschnitt sagt mir auch nix
ABER mir gefällt der Elementekreis sehr gut   7/10


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2011)

9/10 Super Zitate


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

danke.. yeah Zombieland 10/10

ich wette du schaffsts nicht erraten von wo das 2e Zitat is^^


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Yeeah Demolition Dimiti
> 9/10



Stammt dies zufälligerweise vom Film "Die Geschichte vom Brandner Kaspar"?


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

wie wo was??
was stammt von wem?


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Stammt dies zufälligerweise vom Film "Die Geschichte vom Brandner Kaspar"?


Dein 2tes Zitat 

Nette Zitate besonders das letzte 
9/10


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 8/10


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

ne das 2e Zitat ist vom Film " Komm, süßer Tod" nach dem gleichnamigen Buch, ist wirklich sehenswert^^ und der Nachfolger ist auch nicht schlecht "Silentium" auch nach dem gleichnamigen Buch


----------



## yves1993 (18. April 2011)

Zitate kommen immer gut 

8/10


----------



## Gazeran (18. April 2011)

Ich werd nich schlau draus :O
Schön für dich das du mit WoW aufgehört hast, bockt mich nicht.
Und unten drei wörter die ab und zu mal durchgestrichen sind oO
hm ka...

3/10

edit: zu "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Relentless* _Reckless Forever!!_[/font]" falls das irgendwie nen Zitat ist oder so... sry ich kenns nich ^^[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*0*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

6/10 
sieht cool aus ,aber irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Ayuda (18. April 2011)

ja...ok.. Fußball halt.. 

aber 7/10 für den Lokalpatriotismus  

[Edit: interessantes Forschungsfeld übrigens ^^]


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

4/10

En oller Standardspruch ... nix besonderes


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Resident Evil und Retro-Konsolen was will man mehr?^^  8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Gute Sprüche 8/10


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, sie gefällt mir, aber dann doch nicht.....einigen wir uns mal auf 5/10


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Technisch ne glatte 9/10
bin aber net der WrestlingFan. .. aber weil sie gut aussieht 9/10


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

9/10


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

die Schrift kann ich nicht so gut lesen und was der Roboter sein soll keine Ahnung, aber dafür das se selbst gemacht ist saubere Arbeit so 7,5/10


----------



## Gazeran (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Sprüche 8/10



kann ich so übernehmen ^^

@unter mir: google ftw ^^


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

^^ ich glaub ich werd mal ein Quiz machen ob ihr wisst von wo alle kommen/heißen^^

BTW: 8/10


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Sprüche 8/10






Gazeran schrieb:


> kann ich so übernehmen ^^


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Och ne ich mag keine Werbung.. aber du hast was da stehen schonmal ein Anfang^^  2/10


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

9/10 Immernoch


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2011)

8/10

Sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## Alux (23. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Resident Evil und Retro-Konsolen was will man mehr?^^  8/10


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Vorher warens bessere Zitate 6/10


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Kurz, Knapp, Präzise, Realität/ Wirklichkeit halt^^ 8/10


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

8/10

Sieht net schlecht aus, technisch gut, mir gefällt nur der Kachelefekt net, aber des ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Sieht net schlecht aus, technisch gut, mir gefällt nur der Kachelefekt net, aber des ist ja Geschmackssache



OT: Ich versuche noch was besseres zu finden oder was besseres selber zu machen^^


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Sieht net schlecht aus, technisch gut, mir gefällt nur der Kachelefekt net, aber des ist ja Geschmackssache



Hehe kann ich nur übernehmen^^

Achja Petersburg(er) was hat hatte ich denn vorher für Zitate? Ich hau sonst wieder paar alte rein, nur ka was ich hatte.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2011)

7/10


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Death Note!! 10/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

9/10

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Hehe deine Sig wir immer geiler 9.5/10


----------



## Olliruh (10. Mai 2011)

7/10
ganz nett ,aber die Zitate sind nichts besonderes


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2011)

Schalke, Element und... ein Zebralama was will man mehr 10/10


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2011)

7/10
zitat ist net übel


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Apple Spruch + Retro Games ist super aber das bild gefällt mir nicht gibt es nur ne 6/10


----------



## llcool13 (12. Mai 2011)

Bin glaube ich zu nüchtern um den Spruch zu verstehen oder lustig zu finden.

5/10


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

7/10
Sind viele schöne alte Spiele bei, aber den Sinn des ganzen versteh ich net


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Die Signatur über mir ist ein bißchen zu vollgestopft. Trotzdem nicht schlecht, 6 von 10


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

10/10, kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2011)

Ich finds sie immernoch toll 10/10


----------



## Butcher's Hook (30. Mai 2011)

das bild ist ganz schick aber der spruch gefällt mir eher weniger  6/10


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe das Trollface, 9/10


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

geniales Zitat und durch das passende Bild gewaltig unterstrichen 10/10


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

9/10 Gefällt mir, vorallem deine 2 neuen Zitate.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut nur das Bild ist ein kleiner Dämpfer 9/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

8/10

Leider zu groß


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir. Vorallem das Zitat ist spitze   9/10


----------



## mumba (5. Juni 2011)

7/10


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

Episch... 10/10


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2011)

2/10, bin kein Fan von Shootern, und Hacks sind für Verlierer. 2 Punkte nur weils' nen Gif ist.


Neue Signatur, mit der Alten Gabs nur Probleme


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2011)

lmfao 9/10


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2011)

Nuclear Bunchie  Aber Schalke ziehts leider runter.. 
8/10


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2/10, bin kein Fan von Shootern, und Hacks sind für Verlierer. 2 Punkte nur weils' nen Gif ist.
> 
> 
> Neue Signatur, mit der Alten Gabs nur Probleme



D: fands einfach nur so lustig wie das aussieht... ich selber spiel nämlich auch kaum shooter


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Juni 2011)

Ich finds Geil 9/10. Einfach weil es mir zeigt das es gut war mit MW:2 aufzuhören ^^


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2011)

8/10
Aber nur wegen dem unteren Erfolg


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir ,wird immer ausgefeilter (: 
9/10


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte das GIF hundertmal ansehen.  10/10


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

das will ich später auch mal können ,bis dahin guck ich es mir auch so oft an  

btt: 
Fallout ist geil 9/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

9/10. Jedes mal denke ich der mault sich gleich hin


----------



## Auriga__ (19. Juni 2011)

8/10 - ich check zwar nicht ganz wer die Typen sind aber sie hüpfen immerhin so "behämmert" hin und her, was nen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat xD


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2011)

8/10 Guter Film.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> 8/10 - ich check zwar nicht ganz wer die Typen sind aber sie hüpfen immerhin so "behämmert" hin und her, was nen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat xD



das ist nen Ausschnitt ausnem Musik Video. 
Enter Shikari - Destabilize glaub ich. 

btt : 
ahahahaha wie geil 10/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> 8/10 - ich check zwar nicht ganz wer die Typen sind aber sie hüpfen immerhin so "behämmert" hin und her, was nen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat xD



So tanzt man heutzutage ...  Ok ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> 8/10 - ich check zwar nicht ganz wer die Typen sind aber sie hüpfen immerhin so "behämmert" hin und her, was nen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat xD


kann ich so übernehmen ^^


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

9/10

finde die Idee mit der Weiterführung als Avatar genial


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juni 2011)

Schaut gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht so der RE-Fan bin. (Hab die alten Teile aber auch nicht gespielt)
9/10


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Sieht irgendwie cool aus 8/10


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2011)

Immernoch 10/10 ^_^


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

wow ... 10/10
Stylisch, dezent, sehr gute arbeit


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

10/10 in allen Punkten^^


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Geile Zitate - 10/10


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, mein Leben hat es zerstört  10/10


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein Leben hat es zerstört  10/10





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bin nicht so der Jump Style fan aber das sieht einfach gut aus  10/10


----------



## Berserkius (7. Juli 2011)

9/10 ick steh auf das Ritterzeugs


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

bissl brutal ,aber cool 8/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

9/10
Jedesmal denk ich den zerlegt´s gleich


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

2/10 leider nie Silent Hill gespielt, kann somit nix damit anfangen : /


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

ALTER!!!! Wo hat des denn wat mit Silent Hill zu tun???  Das ist Leon S. Kennedy der Hauptcharakter von Resident Evil 3-1 und Resident Evil 4  
Das ist aber mal sowas ein Beispiel von Wissenslücke 

5/10
Das ist doch eines dieser komischen "LoL", "FUUUUU" oder wie auch immer die heißen Bildchen? 
Die idee dahinter ist nicht schlecht dies nur halb zu zeigen .. selbst gemalt? Wennja ist ne gute Zeichnung aber gefällt mir nicht


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ALTER!!!! Wo hat des denn wat mit Silent Hill zu tun???  Das ist Leon S. Kennedy der Hauptcharakter von Resident Evil 3-1 und Resident Evil 4
> Das ist aber mal sowas ein Beispiel von Wissenslücke



frag mich grad wer hier ne Wissenlücke hat : )


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 5/10
> Das ist doch eines dieser komischen "LoL", "FUUUUU" oder wie auch immer die heißen Bildchen?
> Die idee dahinter ist nicht schlecht dies nur halb zu zeigen .. selbst gemalt? Wennja ist ne gute Zeichnung aber gefällt mir nicht



Ähh, was meinst du? Weil ich den Namen von den komischen Strichmännchen net kenne? Oder weil der, von dir zitierte, Satz grammatikalisch net korrekt ist? Ich wusste nicht das ich hier einen Roman schreibe und von daher ganz genau auf meine Schreibweise achten muss.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

10/10 [...]


----------



## Nebola (8. Juli 2011)

Naja ganz ok 7/10


----------



## Tilbie (10. Juli 2011)

Ein Steam fail! 7/10


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

ganz schik 8/10


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juli 2011)

Hm Football Spieler mit Krüppelgesicht

6/10


----------



## eaglestar (26. Juli 2011)

Leider selten gute Software auf GOTD 

7/10


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Cool und Selbstgemacht  Hättest aber dem weissen Strich noch nen Ebenenstil (Inneinander Kopieren gibt meist nen coolen Effekt) und mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug und 20% Toleranz den Strich links auslaufend machen können. Den Warrior since 2006 Schriftzug ne Nummer kleiner und Fett/Kursiv  Also ja, könnte ich mir jedenfalls so vorstellen! 

7/10


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

Recht lustig 6/10


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Zuviel Text ABER guter Text^^ 5/10


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

Is ja eigendlich ganz lustig, mag aber keine animierten Sigs.
3/10


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Keine ahnung welches Spiel, aber die Rüstung ist schick 6/10
So eine neue wieder.


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

Ist man schrullig, wenn man Naturbilder schön findet? Mir gefällts 7/10


----------



## Gazeran (24. August 2011)

Doktor Cox! 9/10!


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2011)

Longcat! 10/10


----------



## Alux (28. August 2011)

Nice 8/10

Edit: Awesome, da tauch ich ein paar Zitate gegen ein anderes und schon spinnt meine Sig wieder -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Gute Zitate, jedoch irgendwie zu unübersichtlich...und das Lied mag ich nicht  5/10


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

7/10


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Oktober 2011)

9/10

Sieht nett aus, 'ne klare Szene und vor allem die Verlaufsaufhellung quer über's Bild sieht auch gut aus. 
Und der Schriftzug... wer wollte sich nicht schonmal "preparen zu die-en" ?


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Ärzte... I Like! 8/10


----------



## Tsukasu (4. November 2011)

Cannibal Corpse, mag ich net so.
Eh dein Sigi, bin mal großzügig  4/10 bischen wenig, find ich.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (8. November 2011)

Vom Aussehen her nicht so mein Fall, aber ich bin Pro-Final Fantasy. 8/10


----------



## Nebola (8. November 2011)

7/10 Simpel gehalten


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

kein plan worum es geht 2/10


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> kein plan worum es geht 2/10



Er hat wohl weniger bezahlen müssen, da Steam falsch gerechnet hat.

BT:

Einfach awesome :3 10/10


----------



## Petersburg (9. November 2011)

Ich mag keine GIFs  6/10


----------



## Nebola (10. November 2011)

4/10 geht so ^^


Reflox schrieb:


> Er hat wohl weniger bezahlen müssen, da Steam falsch gerechnet hat.


Ne, einzelnd wären die Spiele billiger gewesen als im SUPER DUPA STEAM MEGA DEAL !!!1111enself


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

???
Ich bin einfach nur etwas verwirrt von der Signatur... ehm... 3/10 vllt.?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> ???
> Ich bin einfach nur etwas verwirrt von der Signatur... ehm... 3/10 vllt.?



Awwwwwwww süss! /10
Ich liebe Katzen!


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

Sieht toll auch, vll etwas zu groß.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Sehr schlicht.... 2,5/10


EDIT: Momentan Signaturenlos


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2011)

ich mag sie 9/10


----------



## Edou (16. November 2011)

7/10

Ist ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Sieht nice aus. Auch mit der Animation. Aber Halloween ist ja vorbei^^ Deshalb einen Punkt weniger 9/10


----------



## Edou (17. November 2011)

Da steht ja auch hElloween *hust* bandlogo *hust* helloween ist eine Heavy (Power Metal eigtl.) Metal Band aus Hamburg die seit 1985 existiert. *g (Meine Lieblingsband, die niemand von meiner Nr. 1 streichen kann, dannach folgen andere Bands wie Wizard, Fozzy, Accept, Motörhead...usw...aber ich schweife ab)

Ich bin kein Pony fan, kannst du mir glauben, aber die Sig sieht ganz gut aus. 8/10


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

Njoa ganz nett 7/10


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

Sehr nett und gutes Lied 9/10


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Ist das da im Hintergrund eine Sexpuppe? xD 9/10


----------



## BenNevis (9. Januar 2012)

remember remember the 5th of november 10/10 
geiler Film 




------------------------------------------------



auf die augen boo, immer auf die augen, arghhhh


----------



## Nathil (9. Januar 2012)

ganz ok. 6/10


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Januar 2012)

Hui Katzen  7/10

Hab auch ne neue Signatur


----------



## Alux (14. Januar 2012)

Sieht ganz nice aus 8/10


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

Sehr nett und gutes Lied 9/10


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

8/10 für den skill -5 weil keiner verletzt wird bleiben 3/10


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2012)

zu wenig tote 4/10


----------



## Mograin (22. Januar 2012)

5/10 ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2012)

ähm, nein 1/10


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

coool 10/10


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

Schick! Gefällt mir sehr gut! Finde das Font sehr passend  9/10


----------



## Plato0n (14. März 2012)

eigentlich nicht schlecht, finde ich aber zu hoch, weil vorallem in der Mitte zuviel schwarz ist...




oder alternativ die Höhe lassen, dafür muss aber die schwarze Fläche gefüllt werden, ggf noch andere Formen aber eher ins gräuliche, damit man die schrift noch sieht.




6/10


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2012)

8/10 word!


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

10/10 xD


...
Brace yourself schalke hate inc


----------



## Edou (26. März 2012)

That awkward moment, there's no S04 hate incoming. UnendlichoverninethousandS04/10

:>


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. März 2012)

Ich mag Helloween nicht. 1/10


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

8/10

Weil der Text ja Löwe ihr Chipstüte Sinn machen tut. :3


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

10/10 
sieht gut aus


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Die alte hat mir besser gefallen ._. 
trotzdem 8/10


----------



## Alux (24. April 2012)

Naja Fußball halt^^ aber 7/10 wegen dem Zitat


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

8/10


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

10/10 sieht super aus


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

bäh rundball ... 5/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2012)

8/10 - Sieht gut aus.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. April 2012)

Sehr poetisch, 8/10


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

sieht gut aus 8/10


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2012)

Sehr schön 9/10 :3


----------



## Mograin (28. April 2012)

ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich glaube das habe ich irgendwo auf Youtube mal gesehen 8/10


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2012)

Mograin schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wieso aber ich glaube das habe ich irgendwo auf Youtube mal gesehen 8/10



Klick auf die Signatur :3
Ich mag sie jetzt irgendwie 8/10


----------



## Alux (30. April 2012)

7/10

Hab jetzt mal was komplett Neues


----------



## Mograin (2. Mai 2012)

9/10

weil ich die serie so oft gesehen habe nur Sloth ist in FMA Brotherhood viel besser^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2012)

Ich mag sie immernoch :3 8/10


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

10/10 

mir fehlen die worte wie großartig die ist


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Mai 2012)

Kann mit Schalke nicht viel anfangen, aber für den doofen Blick gibt's 6/10


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2012)

Etwas überladen 6/10


----------



## Mograin (9. Mai 2012)

ich weiß nicht wieso aber 9/10


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2012)

Ganz nice aber nur 7/10

weil: ich bleib bei:     Heil Lord Abbadon! ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2012)

Guter Spruch, leider keine Ahnung woher. 6/10


----------



## Alux (7. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt das Bild 7/10

Ist von Fullmetal Alchemist der Vers den Al zu Beginn jeder Folge vorträgt. Aber Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood is besser


----------



## Mograin (7. Juni 2012)

In der tat ist Brotherhood besser vorallem Sloth 9/10


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2012)

7/10


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

6/10 wegen den Farben^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

lulz 9/10


----------



## Mograin (23. Juni 2012)

7/10 naja erlich gesagt schaue ich lieber Wasserball aber jedem das seinen


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

6/10 coole zitate aber ziemlich trostlos

hehe wasserball hab ich auch gespielt,habs sogar in die U16 National Mannschaft geschaft


----------



## floppydrive (27. Juni 2012)

Fußball 0/10


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juni 2012)

das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an die ersten bilder die von d3 als Konzeptart vorgestellt worden sind. Das isses aber nich. Da war n Strand zu sehen und son Lagerfeuer. Aber die Farbstimmung war dieselbe.

Wie dem auch sei ich kann Bild und Text nicht zuordnen. 5/10 ^^

Edit: Hab das Bild gefunden was ich meinte. Okay war kein Lagerfeuer sondern ein Zelt. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an die ersten bilder die von d3 als Konzeptart vorgestellt worden sind. Das isses aber nich. Da war n Strand zu sehen und son Lagerfeuer. Aber die Farbstimmung war dieselbe.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei ich kann Bild und Text nicht zuordnen. 5/10 ^^



Wie wärs mit auf das Bild klicken?

4chan würde schon 10 Punkte geben aber da du ein Bronie bist leider 0/10, uncle dolan hätte es rausgerissen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Juni 2012)

> Wie wärs mit auf das Bild klicken?



Oh! xD

Sieht interessant aus das Spiel. = )

xDDD Bevor ich Dolan poste vergrab ich mich lieber. ^^

Gings hier nicht um die Signatur? Wenn ich deinen Ava mitbewerten würde gäbs noch ein paar Bonuspunkte.


----------



## floppydrive (29. Juni 2012)

Bronies bilden da eine Ausnahme 

&#8364;dit: Und das Spiel "Dear Esther" ist das beste Indie "Spiel" der letztens Jahre


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Dear Esther ist total an mir vorbei gegangen. ^^

Ich poste mal ein Bild, dann können wir beide kotzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich, wer macht sowas? ;((


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

Chan 10/10 rest ist mir egal


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

Lance Butters 10/10


----------



## Mograin (1. Juli 2012)

9/10 echt coole signatur


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

Ganz nett, aber Varimathras mag ich nicht 5/10


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

notbadjpg. 8/10


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

10/10 cool story bro


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

9/10

Deine Signatur ist irritierend, genau wie dein Avatar. 

mfg


----------



## stefanru (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lance Butters 10/10



nice  10 / 10


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

minimalistisch, genau wie die punkte  0/10


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/10


----------



## Ayi (1. August 2012)

7/10

sowas würde ich auch gerne mal in meinen Taschen finden^^


----------



## Mograin (1. August 2012)

7/10


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ayi (6. August 2012)

Die davor fand ich irgendwie besser ^^ 6/10


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

mag mir mag mir^^ 10/10


----------



## d00ksta (8. August 2012)

10/10 sehr geiler film


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

meh 5/10 trostlos und neh nicht meine Musikrichtung


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

7/10


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/10


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja  7/10


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/10


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Nein, nicht meins! Hardcorepunk...örks...
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, äh nicht streiten^^
7/10


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

6/10


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /10


----------



## Ayi (24. August 2012)

5/10


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2012)

7/10 (ich mag eher Bilder in der sig [ausgenommen Bill Hicks Zitate])


----------



## FearMue (20. September 2012)

6/10 
find die farbkombie cool


----------



## Alux (20. September 2012)

cooles Artwork 9/10


----------



## Ayi (23. September 2012)

5/10

schaut mir nach Songtext aus, aber wenn dem so ist, kenne ich das Lied allerdings nicht.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

10/10 für die Faulheit!


----------



## exill (28. September 2012)

6/10 ganz ok, kommt ganz gut mit dem dunklen, ist mir aber wieder schon etwas zu dunkel .


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

8/10


----------



## exill (7. Oktober 2012)

Auch 8/10, da ich die meisten von denen ganz gerne hör .


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Oktober 2012)

10/10 fuer den Spruch.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

keine da


----------



## Dabears (12. Oktober 2012)

sagt mir irgendwie nix :/
4/10


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Der passende Bär zum Namen. Wobei es irgendwie so aussieht als hätte er sonnen Captain Hook Hakenarm.

10/10


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2012)

7/10


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/10


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

4/10 Naja.


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2012)

so true 10/10



Ayi schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> schaut mir nach Songtext aus, aber wenn dem so ist, kenne ich das Lied allerdings nicht.



Hab gehört aufn Link klicken soll helfen


----------



## Apuh (7. November 2012)

7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Hm, ja. Was soll mir diese Signatur sagen? Aber Heavy Rain ist toll :3 deswegen noch 4/10.


Danke Flöxchen für Germanyball :3


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

keine signatur ^^


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

und meine  mhuahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

:/ / 10


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

sieht nach eierschmerzen aus ^^


----------



## Alux (14. November 2012)

me gustaaaa 10/10

irgendwie will ich was neues aber weis noch net was^^


----------



## Apuh (16. November 2012)

7/10


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2012)

3/10


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2012)

Nett, jetzt erkennt man es. 7/10


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2012)

sehr eintönig ^^ 1/10

hab mal was neues


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

1/10

Antifas sind genauso schlimm wie Glatzen.


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2012)

8/10 zwar kein Plan wer das is aber sieht gut aus

hab was neues gemacht, das andere kam net gut an^^


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

Ich versteh zwar kein Wort, aber wer "Wohoo" und "Yeheeee !" singt, kann kein böser Mensch sein.
„Wo man singt, da laß' dich ruhig nieder,: böse Menschen haben keine Lieder.“

Also gibts mit Samstagabendbonus eine 7/10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (1. Mai 2013)

Joah geht so 5/10


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Das Spiel find ich nich so interessant aber das Logo sieht fresh aus 8/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (4. Mai 2013)

7/10


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2013)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, 10/10


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2013)

Ireland 9/10


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2013)

Spoiler



murphys und metallica! yeah! vorallem was hetfield über die murphys sagte! 

10/10




fuck. falsche seite. naja ich gebe mal 5/10


----------



## Alux (16. Juli 2013)

OMG OMG OMG so geil 10/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (14. Januar 2014)

7/10 You are ready for Power!!!


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2014)

4/10 zu klein xD


----------



## DarkoRatic (16. Januar 2014)

5/10 ist das nicht Tschernobyl?


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Schöne Signatur

7/10

habe meine noch nicht ausgefüllt. Überspringt mich einfach^^


----------



## floppydrive (31. Januar 2014)

0/10 Keine Signatur keine Kekse!


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2014)

1/10 rost is immer scheiße


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mograin (7. Februar 2014)

8/10 Angry Panda


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2014)

0/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (12. Februar 2014)

10/10 aus was für einen film ist die XD


----------



## bkeleanor (10. April 2014)

2/10
ein nicht zuviel. hättest auch schreiben können.
"du weisst ja, alles was du kannst bring ich auch, nur einen zahn besser!"

zählen beiträge im spieleforum nicht als beitrag?


----------



## Patiekrice (11. April 2014)

1/10


----------



## Aun (20. April 2014)

10/10 weil aggressionspanda!


----------



## DarkoRatic (21. April 2014)

Star-Trooper hat die schnautze voll  8/10


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. April 2016)

10/10,

jugo jebe dugo  

 

ICH BIN DER, DER DIE FORENSPIELE ETABLIERT HAT!!!111einself


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

Du hast aber keine Signatur. -10/10


----------



## Vendara (14. April 2016)

10/10 da steht asshole &#128518;


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2016)

10/10 weil Star Wars.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2016)

..ööööhm da man es sich lieber nicht mit zam verscherzt....11/10 *kreisch* pack das paddel weg


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

7/10


----------

